# [OFFICIAL] Asus Maximus VI Hero Owners and Overclocking Club



## iamlucky

*Bios Versions*
Please go to this website to download the latest BIOS versions: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support

1301 2014/01/14 Update
1203 2014/01/14 Update
1102 2013/12/11 Update
1002 2013/11/14 Update
0903 2013/10/30 Update
0804 2013/09/16 Update
0711 2013/07/11 Update
0224 2013/06/03 Update


----------



## iamlucky

*Known Hardware Niggles*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU Heatsink Issues*

*BeQuiet! Dark Rock 2*
*Symptom:* boot up error states that PWM fan has very low RPM.
*Reason:* the Dark Rock 2 is a large tower heatsink that has a very low RMP when the CPU is idle.
*Fix:* enter the Asus UEFI Bios and change the lowest recorded RPM to 300 RPM for the heatsink fan.




*Known Software Niggles*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*ROG GameFirst II Issues*

*Symptom:* lower than expected download and upload speeds
*Reason:* the ROG GameFirst II software is supposed to optimize download and upload speeds. Sometimes a piece of software does not perform as intended.
*Fix:* uninstall the ROG GameFirst II software.




*Links to user's board reviews*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




szeged's review




*Overclocking Guides*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Maximus VI Series UEFI Guide for Overclocking by Asus ROG
3 Step Guide to Overclock Your i7 / i5 Haswell Platform by overclockers.com
*VIDEO* How-to manually overclock any ASUS Z87 motherboard by Asus ROG


----------



## iamlucky

*Useful Links*
CPU Support List
Memory/Device Support List
Asus Knowledge Base/FAQ
User's Manual - English

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtbkZlZHZvHDdHNkWjZiS214Z3p4UVZIYWhLa0ZlLUE&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## lazostat

I will have this mobo in some days. But why isnt so popular in forum? Its a bad mobo?


----------



## iamlucky

I think the the next model up (Maximus Extreme) is the most popular version of the board as it is specifically built for overclocking. The Hero VI is supposed to be a mid-range board: fairly cheap yet has most of the necessary features.

The Hero VI is great. The reviews prove that but it's just that it's not very popular because of its bigger brother (in my opinion).


----------



## pzb101

yo, sign me up


----------



## pooter

Couldn't figure out why my computer was lagging slower than my laptop.... uninstalling their GameFirst software fixed it







Went from 10Mb/s down, 1Mb/s up to 50+ Mb/s down, 10+ Mb/s up.

Edit: narrowed it down to Gamefirst and not the entire Asus suite


----------



## VeerK

So... just got this beauty, working very well, but do we get a sig?


----------



## TheMentalist

This motherboards looks really good, i'm thinking of buying this and a cm storm enforcer, will see


----------



## iamlucky

Sorry for not updating the thread sooner guys. I was busy with work and helping to take care of the little one.

Please feel free to suggest improvements to the club and please do post about any problems that you may be having using the board.

Thanks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> There doesn't seem to be an official club for Asus Maximus VI Hero motherboard owners so I have decided to set one up.
> 
> Thanks guys.










iamlucky








all! I wanted to upgrade cause I'm running out of lanes, so when the Hero arrived it was my only choice.
It's still in the box as I don't have a cpu or case yet.


made a simple signature, feel free to edit

Code:



Code:


[CENTER] [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club"][SIZE=4][B]The Asus Maximus VI Hero Club[/B][/SIZE][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## delavan

Here! Sorry for the low quality pic/bad light condition!
I strongly believe it's gonna be a good board. It's full of features, looks good and has apparently great sound.

I got this puppy, 8 GB of Corsair Vengeance Red LP 1866, a Corsair H100i on order and will grab a 4770K in a few weeks. Gotta pace myself! A man gotta eat


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamlucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all! I wanted to upgrade cause I'm running out of lanes, so when the Hero arrived it was my only choice.
> It's still in the box as I don't have a cpu or case yet.
> 
> 
> made a simple signature, feel free to edit
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER] [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club"][SIZE=4][B]The Asus Maximus VI Hero Club[/B][/SIZE][/URL][/CENTER]


SortOfGrim and delavan - you have both been added to the list of club members. Welcome to the club









SortOfGrim - thanks for sorting the signature out for the club. Much appreciated.


----------



## pooter

Am I the only one that finds the rough surface of the chipset heatsinks annoying? It scuffs easy and will literally grab the dust and particles off whatever it touches including you







Hopefully those EK blocks that are supposed to be coming for this board isn't vaporware.


----------



## iamlucky

No, you're not the only one pooter - it does scuff easily.

I installed the Dark Rock 2 heatsink when I built my system and I did not touch the VRM heatsinks during the installation. I was surpirised to find scuff marks all over the heatsinks - silver/metal patches are now showing.


----------



## uaedroid

I just found this thread...Hello to Everyone!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I just found this thread...Hello to Everyone!



















What is that psu? nice badge placement


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that psu? nice badge placement


Thanks bro, it is a Thermaltake Grand, I added few red stickers and stick the badge there.


----------



## szeged

Have had one for a little over a month now, will post pics when I get home from work so you can add me to the members list


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I just found this thread...Hello to Everyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup there mate


----------



## uaedroid

@TheMentalist, thanks bro!


----------



## Inglewood78

Loving the board!


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Loving the board!


Now that is one sexy setup!

Which case is that by the way?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Now that is one sexy setup!
> 
> Which case is that by the way?


Corsair 600t with custom full acrylic side panel.


----------



## iamlucky

Nice - I'm going to have to take a look at your build log - do you have one?

I have never done watercooling but I will only attempt it once I have used my computer for a year two.

How much have you overclocked by? I would like to add it to the list of overclocking achievements for the board if that is ok with you.

I'm such a dummy - a case of working too hard today. I'm glad I have a holiday tomorrow. Got the link - it's in your sig


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Nice - I'm going to have to take a look at your build log - do you have one?
> 
> I have never done watercooling but I will only attempt it once I have used my computer for a year two.
> 
> How much have you overclocked by? I would like to add it to the list of overclocking achievements for the board if that is ok with you.
> 
> I'm such a dummy - a case of working too hard today. I'm glad I have a holiday tomorrow. Got the link - it's in your sig


4.6ghz but its not the boards fault. My cpu is below average I think.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Loving the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> 4.6ghz but its not the boards fault. My cpu is below average I think.
Click to expand...

Stunning rig









I really like the acrylic tubes. How did you do the bends? And how long did it take to conquer that method?








Also as you can't squeeze the tubes anymore, how hard is it to bleed?

Haswell gets hot too quickly. What temps you get at load (@ ambient temp)?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Stunning rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the acrylic tubes. How did you do the bends? And how long did it take to conquer that method?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also as you can't squeeze the tubes anymore, how hard is it to bleed?
> 
> Haswell gets hot too quickly. What temps you get at load (@ ambient temp)?


The tube bending takes a lot of patience and practice. There are a few guides on youtube. Just search primochill acrylic (sorry, cant link because youtube is blocked at work). I had purchased some tubes from TAP plastics to practice on before doing it on the color tubes (Primochill).

You just have to find the right tight bend form. I basically used a PVC pipe connector to get the bend I want and used a t-square to ensure they bends are 90 degrees.

Bleeding is actually easier than regular tubing. I think its because the tubes are rigid and the bubbles just pass through like nothing. I'd done builds with regular tubing and the rigids are 10x easier to bleed.

Haswell does heat up fast because of the glue intel uses on their IHC, which is why I delidded. My temps are low to mid 70s at around 1.4v, which is really good. Without a delid, expect 90s with just 1.2ish volts.


----------



## delavan

4.6Ghz?

Is that a delid? Doh..I got ninja'd

Well I was convincing myself that there was no way I would delid, but I begin to change my mind...

I'll aim for 4.5GHz...crossing fingers

Great setups I see there...I dig the red PSU I thought it was an ROG PSU for a sec lol!


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> 4.6Ghz?
> 
> Is that a delid? Doh..I got ninja'd
> 
> Well I was convincing myself that there was no way I would delid, but I begin to change my mind...
> 
> I'll aim for 4.5GHz...crossing fingers
> 
> Great setups I see there...I dig the red PSU I thought it was an ROG PSU for a sec lol!


If you get lucky with the cpu lottery, you can hit 4.6ghz with 1.2v, which is max volts for a high end air cooler or high end close loop water cooler (H100i, etc). Temps should be around 80 ish. Might want to see what kind of cpu you got before abusing your chip









I delidded through vice and hammer and let me tell you, its an interesting feeling when you hit your new $300 cpu with a hammer, LOL.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> If you get lucky with the cpu lottery, you can hit 4.6ghz with 1.2v, which is max volts for a high end air cooler or high end close loop water cooler (H100i, etc). Temps should be around 80 ish. Might want to see what kind of cpu you got before abusing your chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I delidded through vice and hammer and let me tell you, its an interesting feeling when you hit your new $300 cpu with a hammer, LOL.


And what were the temps on stock?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And what were the temps on stock?


I didn't even test it out stock. I was shooting for 5.0 and knew whatever chip I got, I needed to delid. So I delidded new out of the box, lol.


----------



## senna89

I just become a Hero owner finally.
PS : A little question, Ai suite 3 cause stuttering in your system ?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I just become a Hero owner finally.
> PS : A little question, Ai suite 3 cause stuttering in your system ?


Nope. There is an updated bios that may fix that on asus site. Some have also said the new bios helps with higher overclocks but didn't help mines.


----------



## Anusha

I have the board as well, just no pix to prove it yet. Will take one when I get back home.









Which settings should be used for overclocking with this board? Set everything to auto an just increase the Vcore and multiplier manually? Is there anything else that might make things more stable? I'm AIDA64 stable for 6hrs at 1.280V (static Vcore) and apps but not Prime95.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Corsair 600t with custom full acrylic side panel.


What a very sexy rig you got Inglewood! The custom full acrylic side panel gives the full justice to the great art inside.


----------



## VeerK

Make me official baby


----------



## senna89

My ROG System :


----------



## Frozenkex

Hi i was interested in buying this board, but my impression is that this board does not have headphone amp, despite the fact that some people at various places have mentioned there is. That makes me reluctant to buy it because competitors do have headphone amp ( like gd-65) and i have 80 ohm headphones (DT-770), which could benefit from an amp. So my question is whether my reasons are justified for not choosing the board, and if indeed this board does not have an amp. Or should i just get it and then later get a sound card or something.


----------



## SortOfGrim

@Frozenkex, If you want excellent sound, buy a sound card.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> @Frozenkex, If you want excellent sound, buy a sound card.


This. The on-board sound is good, but for very good quality sound you will need a sound card.


----------



## Frozenkex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> This. The on-board sound is good, but for very good quality sound you will need a sound card.


I agree. but I was thinking of saving a bit of money for now and taking the most optimal choice for my situation. So if say I do have 80 ohms headphones, should i still pick this mobo? And if I did buy a sound card would this mobo still be worth the purchase. The others im considering between are UD3h/UD4h/gd65 or asus z87 pro.

Also still wondering if this one has headphone amp or not. People say my headphone could benefit from an amp, so its difficult to decide.


----------



## OilCountry99

You can add me, if you can see the pic in my avatar is my hero with some corsair vengeance. I am having either horrible luck overclocking, or AI suite 2 and CPUZ are having a fight. Trying a manual clock now to see if I can hit some toasty temps. Ai Suite says, after a 4way optimization loop that my clock should 4.2 but cpu-z showing anything from 801 to 4.2. I sure there is an answer for this, but I haven't googled it yet. Trying a reboot now and a cpu ratio change to see if cpu-z reports it.


----------



## delavan

Folks,

Please document your settings and let's make this thread a reference!
I can't wait to receive my CPU to start benching/OC ing!


----------



## delavan

In ref with the headphone amp question, I'd say no.

There is no reviews of the Max VI HERO that mentions that the sound subsystem has an AMP. Not even on ASUS product page.
Lots say that the sound is great, with a few interesting options (maybe gimmicky) like Sound radar, and the VOIP quality booster, but no AMPS.


----------



## Frozenkex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> In ref with the headphone amp question, I'd say no.
> 
> There is no reviews of the Max VI HERO that mentions that the sound subsystem has an AMP. Not even on ASUS product page.
> Lots say that the sound is great, with a few interesting options (maybe gimmicky) like Sound radar, and the VOIP quality booster, but no AMPS.


Anyone knows if 80ohm headphones would be slightly starved with this mobo? Should I get it anyway?


----------



## VeerK

If you're looking for a board that will give you great stability for overclocking this is it, and then you find you still need an amp get a discrete sound card, nothing will beat that. For me, this is the only Z87 board that I got 4.7 GHz stable at 1.195 volts (GD65, Gigabyte OC), and the sound quality outdoes those in my opinion. Hope this helps a bit.

EDIT: Also, I am using Sennheiser 559s FWIW.


----------



## VeerK

I didn't see Delavan's post, but I guess I'll start things off:

CPU: Intel i7 4770k @ 4.7 GHz @ 1.2 Volts (Batch L310492 Malaysia)
Cooling System: Phanteks PH-TC14PE BK using stock fans
Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow

Tested stability using Aida64 Extreme Edition for 6 hours, max temps via RealTempGT for uncured Shin Etsu X23 Thermal Paste 78 C. Will attach screenshots when I get home.

Does anyone have any benchmarking software in mind, so that we all get consistent comparable results?


----------



## szeged

had a hero for a month now (cant post a pic + ocn name in it atm, phones dead







) also just ordered a maximus vi formula from newegg, gonna compare them to each other to see if its worth the extra 80 bucks for the thermal "armor" other than looks lol.


----------



## OilCountry99

How are you achieving this clock? Via the ai suite, or tweaked in bios/uefi? Trying to establish a baseline for comparison but I am using the i5:4670k. No matter which way I clock it, I am getting inconsistent results with cpu-z.
I54670k
Cooling : seidon 240m (push/pull)
Ram: corsair vengeance pro 8gb (1600mhz)
Hero has latest bios (7xxx)


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> How are you achieving this clock? Via the ai suite, or tweaked in bios/uefi? Trying to establish a baseline for comparison but I am using the i5:4670k. No matter which way I clock it, I am getting inconsistent results with cpu-z.
> I54670k
> Cooling : seidon 240m (push/pull)
> Ram: corsair vengeance pro 8gb (1600mhz)
> Hero has latest bios (7xxx)


I assume you're referring to me, if so, I use the UEFI Bios to set the overclock. AISuiteIII is great, but upon reboot my OC settings don't save, but then again its probably my fault for not looking for a way to.

What do you mean you're getting inconsistent results via CPU-Z? Voltage change could be due to Power Phases, try extreme for the least Vdroop. However, I noticed CPU-Z was reporting .005 more than I set in the bios which was also reflected in Aida64, possibly a reporting method discrepancy. For example: CPU-Z 1.20, Aida and UEFI 1.195.

However, if your clock speed is changing, it could be due to power saving modes you inadvertently initiated. I suggest reading the ROG UEFI overclock method, but for speed's sake try changing only the multiplier and sync all cores, and also change the voltage manually so the motherboard doesn't over-volt your CPU.

Finally, you could just have an average or slightly underperforming CPU chip, which is known to happen. This is the reason I listed the batch number on my CPU, more often than not CPUs from a batch with known overclocking potential tend to be great, in my case I hit the "silicon lottery".

Hope this helps, I'm sure others here who are far more knowledgeable than me can help you too if this didn't.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I didn't see Delavan's post, but I guess I'll start things off:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 4770k @ 4.7 GHz @ 1.2 Volts (Batch L310492 Malaysia)
> Cooling System: Phanteks PH-TC14PE BK using stock fans
> Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow
> 
> Tested stability using Aida64 Extreme Edition for 6 hours, max temps via RealTempGT for uncured Shin Etsu X23 Thermal Paste 78 C. Will attach screenshots when I get home.
> 
> Does anyone have any benchmarking software in mind, so that we all get consistent comparable results?


You got one hell of a cpu sample there


----------



## OilCountry99

Nope, that was very helpful. I'll try it again in the morning. I'll also try to discern the batch number from some of the pics I took. Asus uefi guide lists that I should no exceed 1.23volts with my closed loop cooler. So, I will try in the bios again and see. What I mean by conflicting is cpu-z will fluctuate between 800 and 4.2 ish, no matter what Ai suite is reporting, whether at stock or in high performance preset. If I overclock in uefi , cpu-z fluctuates between 3.4 and 4.2. It is entirely possible I am missing something as this is my first build since lga775.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> You got one hell of a cpu sample there










Thanks, I googled the batch number when I first got it and was giddy with excitement and hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Nope, that was very helpful. I'll try it again in the morning. I'll also try to discern the batch number from some of the pics I took. Asus uefi guide lists that I should no exceed 1.23volts with my closed loop cooler. So, I will try in the bios again and see. What I mean by conflicting is cpu-z will fluctuate between 800 and 4.2 ish, no matter what Ai suite is reporting, whether at stock or in high performance preset. If I overclock in uefi , cpu-z fluctuates between 3.4 and 4.2. It is entirely possible I am missing something as this is my first build since lga775.


Could be that you're using offset mode, I know with my 3770k I used to drop down to 1.6 GHz when idle. Try again tomorrow, get some coffee, and just start slow with most things on auto save multiplier and voltage. Once you get pretty stable, you can tweak the little things. Let us know.

EDIT: Just for curiosity's sake does anyone know what the 4770k to 3770k comparison is? For example, is 4.6 GHz on the 4770k equal to 4.9 or 5.0 GHz on the 3770k?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I googled the batch number when I first got it and was giddy with excitement and hope.
> Could be that you're using offset mode, I know with my 3770k I used to drop down to 1.6 GHz when idle. Try again tomorrow, get some coffee, and just start slow with most things on auto save multiplier and voltage. Once you get pretty stable, you can tweak the little things. Let us know.
> 
> EDIT: Just for curiosity's sake does anyone know what the 4770k to 3770k comparison is? For example, is 4.6 GHz on the 4770k equal to 4.9 or 5.0 GHz on the 3770k?


I've read the delta is about 200mhz between IB and Haswell. In other words 4.7ghz Haswell = 4.9ghz IB


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> I've read the delta is about 200mhz between IB and Haswell. In other words 4.7ghz Haswell = 4.9ghz IB


I've read 300MHz more often, the 400 MHz was just one instance/wishful thinking. Either way, I never could have touched 4.9GHz on my 3770k, I struggled to get 4.5 GHz on 1.25 volts under 85 degrees. Since I do full shutdowns, the USB 3.0 is not an issue for me and this C1 Hero is awesome. Btw Inglewood, your rig looks fantastic, bravo on the color coordination.


----------



## SortOfGrim

So what's with the USB 3.0 bug that Haswell supposed to have?


----------



## OilCountry99

Batch number on my chip is L3118424.


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So what's with the USB 3.0 bug that Haswell supposed to have?


The bug is that when pc goes to sleep/hibernate usb3.0 devices get disconnected. Have to unplug and re-plug back in. The new stepping on the boards are all supposedly shipping this week. There is a thread about this on the republic of gamers webpage. I cannot recall the new stepping revision number but mine is the old kind.
If you click the mainboard tab on cpu-z if you see southbridge stepping rev. 04 you have the old kind with the bug, if you have (pretty sure it would be rev.05) you have the new kind. Minor hassle for me as I do not have any devices that this affects.


----------



## delavan

Well,
Maybe I'm on crack or something, but as most "enthusiasts" people nowadays are using SSD's as boot drives, and as we know that generally, SSD's HATE sleep mode (sleep mode is a must disable for most people), i think no enthusiast HASWELL build should be put to sleep (so to speak!)...

Am I that wrong?

As I'm not sure my PSU is able to go into really low end state (haswell can drop^quite a bit to save on power), I'm planning to disable sleep and power saving measures in the BIOS from the get go.


----------



## szeged

first thing i did on my haswell system was disable sleep mode lol


----------



## delavan

Nice,

we're on the same line on this!
Sleep mode is known to create "wake" issues with some components...so no SLEEP TILL BROOKLYN lol.

HASWELL, feature-wize, seems really good as a mobile CPU tho...respect!


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Well,
> Maybe I'm on crack or something, but as most "enthusiasts" people nowadays are using SSD's as boot drives, and as we know that generally, SSD's HATE sleep mode (sleep mode is a must disable for most people), i think no enthusiast HASWELL build should be put to sleep (so to speak!)...
> 
> Am I that wrong?
> 
> As I'm not sure my PSU is able to go into really low end state (haswell can drop^quite a bit to save on power), I'm planning to disable sleep and power saving measures in the BIOS from the get go.


Yeah, I've also disabled sleep. Quite frankly I do shutdowns of my computer, with the blazing speed of SSDs, I see no need for sleep mode and risking anything on USB 3.0 storage. That mitigates any issues on the HERO, speaking of which, has anyone noticed amazing startup times with this motherboard. I have a non-UEFI VGA (damn you Sapphire!) so I can't disable CSM but with everything else set on fast boot, from power button to login screen I am anywhere from 10.1 to 10.6 seconds. I tried with just the iGPU for true UEFI boot and I logged 8.9 seconds. Needless to say, this absolutely crushes my old motherboard from AsRock by 50-100%. I know we are talking seconds here, but with the cost and power of machines these days, having a 10 second machine makes me grin every morning







.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Yeah, I've also disabled sleep. Quite frankly I do shutdowns of my computer, with the blazing speed of SSDs, I see no need for sleep mode and risking anything on USB 3.0 storage. That mitigates any issues on the HERO, speaking of which, has anyone noticed amazing startup times with this motherboard. I have a non-UEFI VGA (damn you Sapphire!) so I can't disable CSM but with everything else set on fast boot, from power button to login screen I am anywhere from 10.1 to 10.6 seconds. I tried with just the iGPU for true UEFI boot and I logged 8.9 seconds. Needless to say, this absolutely crushes my old motherboard from AsRock by 50-100%. I know we are talking seconds here, but with the cost and power of machines these days, having a 10 second machine makes me grin every morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree, sleep mode is not necessary for a desktop. Even so, sleep mode will not only cause issues for the SSD, it will also create issues for other components.

Since switching to SSD, I absolutely love the bootup times - about 8 seconds here. I will never go back to using mechanical HDDs as boot drives.

I will post some pics of my build when I get back.


----------



## szeged

k here are some pics (bad phone shots, sorry lol) please excuse the messy cables, in the middle of sleeving everything, just got everything jerry rigged for now while i wait for my patience to return from the first sleeve set on a seperate psu.







add to the official list please


----------



## smoke2

Hi,
Im wondering to buy ASUS Maximus Hero VI and I have one question for you.
Im listening music very much and I was reading in reviews that sound reproduction is excellent.
I often listening it through headphones and would like to ask how loud is it, when you trying to hear some music through headphones?

For instance Im owning a MB with ALC898 and ALC1150 and its horrible quiet.
Before I owned MB with ALC889 and it was really good loud .
The difference in these two in loudness is about 50%.
Looks like newer Realtek are quieter.

Would be appreciate for any experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k here are some pics (bad phone shots, sorry lol) please excuse the messy cables, in the middle of sleeving everything, just got everything jerry rigged for now while i wait for my patience to return from the first sleeve set on a seperate psu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add to the official list please


Loving the setup mate.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I didn't see Delavan's post, but I guess I'll start things off:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 4770k @ 4.7 GHz @ 1.2 Volts (Batch L310492 Malaysia)
> Cooling System: Phanteks PH-TC14PE BK using stock fans
> Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow
> 
> Tested stability using Aida64 Extreme Edition for 6 hours, max temps via RealTempGT for uncured Shin Etsu X23 Thermal Paste 78 C. Will attach screenshots when I get home.
> 
> Does anyone have any benchmarking software in mind, so that we all get consistent comparable results?


Shall we say Prime95?
6 hrs for small FFT test.
6 hrs for large FFT test.
6 hrs for blend.

IBT is also supposed to be good but I have never used it.

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Prime95 is very good. Intel burn test works too


----------



## VeerK

In my experience, IBT has worked better given that it exposes problems in your OC very quickly. I have had 12 hour stable Prime95 OCs crash when using day to day. Maybe either test, but for IBT 10 cycles?


----------



## szeged

ive always used intel burn test to see stability, tried prime95 once, didnt care for it.


----------



## luckymatt

Just got my Hero up and running and I love it!!

BUT...I'm in a bit of a pickle...I've got a WD 500G HDD and a Samsung SSD. Each one has an OS installed on it...so two disks, two OS's. I thought Windows would recognize two at boot and prompt to select one (i.e. the bootloader). But it doesn't.

In the BIOS Boot Options, I only get two options on the front page - the WD HDD and my DVD drive. If I go to the Hard Drive BBS Priorities, BOTH drives are there as Boot Option #1 and Boot Option #2. So I switch those around, go back to the previous page, and there are still only two options...but now the options are the Samsung SSD and my DVD drive...

I need to find a way to choose between the two OS's without having to enter the BIOS every time.


----------



## delavan

I just watched a 60 minutes video of OC'ing Z87 ASUS platforms from JJ the Asus rep ( on neweggTV youtube channel).

Overall, he mentions that a good HASWELL CPU is one that goes to 4.6GHz at 1.2V. He basically said that most OC settings in the BIOS are barely useful...

He mentions that if you plan on running RAM with high frequency, it will reduce the OC capability of the platform... so if you buy expensive and FAST RAM, you kick yourself in the nads...(at least, it's the way I see it) UNLESS you win at the CPU lottery....

On top of that, he mentions that a good 4670K is about 10 degrees C cooler than 4770K (because of the lack of HT).

I ordered a Corsair H100i cooler, and the only part missing is my CPU. Now, I always planned on buying the i7 4770K, not so sure anymore...around here, the 4670K is 100$ cheaper....

I will be playing Battlefield 3 and the BF4 with the rig.... so the i5 should be plenty, but the "future" might be interesting if HT becomes more and more employed/used by game developpers.

I also dig the 4770K numbers!
Quote:


> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## szeged

got my 4770k stable at 4.8ghz at 1.25v



can get 4.9 and 5.0 at 1.29/1.3 volts but i want to stay at 1.25 for now until i delid the cpu because temps are on the verge of 99c at 1.3v.


----------



## delavan

Really nice!

I got to say, you got a lot of expensive cooling items in that rig...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Really nice!
> 
> I got to say, you got a lot of expensive cooling items in that rig...


performance doesnt come cheap









well...relative performance atleast lol


----------



## szeged

also, does my post qualify for the overclocking achievements in the OP? so we can get that section started


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Just got my Hero up and running and I love it!!
> 
> BUT...I'm in a bit of a pickle...I've got a WD 500G HDD and a Samsung SSD. Each one has an OS installed on it...so two disks, two OS's. I thought Windows would recognize two at boot and prompt to select one (i.e. the bootloader). But it doesn't.
> 
> In the BIOS Boot Options, I only get two options on the front page - the WD HDD and my DVD drive. If I go to the Hard Drive BBS Priorities, BOTH drives are there as Boot Option #1 and Boot Option #2. So I switch those around, go back to the previous page, and there are still only two options...but now the options are the Samsung SSD and my DVD drive...
> 
> I need to find a way to choose between the two OS's without having to enter the BIOS every time.


What operating systems did you install? And did you install the older version first and the later version? (Not sure if that still applies)


----------



## VeerK

For reference:



EDIT: Volt meter checked, found program to report correct motherboard voltage.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> For reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, I still haven't been able to discern why there is a voltage difference reported between CPU-Z and Aida64, I'll check the voltage points sometime in the future, busy with work.


very nice, see if you can get it to 4.8 i wanna compare my OC to others and see what volts they have to use with this board


----------



## VeerK

I just edited my post, but I did hit 4.8 on 1.184 volts but it showed instability. I ran 4.8 on 1.2 volts but the temp started increasing to 90+, which is what RealTempGT shows since I forgot to clear it. I have no doubt I can run 4.8 on 1.2-1.215 volts, but my room is pretty hot right now and I just started the AC. Doing a project for work, but if I hit a roadblock, I'll definitely run this again. I'm a bit worried I may hit the thermal wall though, IBT is known for insane temps and I'm on air, unlike you and your very nice and expensive liquid system.

Furthermore, I think 10 cycles on IBT Linpack test ought to be good, and 20 cycles is just for kudos. What does everyone else think?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I just edited my post, but I did hit 4.8 on 1.184 volts but it showed instability. I ran 4.8 on 1.2 volts but the temp started increasing to 90+, which is what RealTempGT shows since I forgot to clear it. I have no doubt I can run 4.8 on 1.2-1.215 volts, but my room is pretty hot right now and I just started the AC. Doing a project for work, but if I hit a roadblock, I'll definitely run this again. I'm a bit worried I may hit the thermal wall though, IBT is known for insane temps and I'm on air, unlike you and your very nice and expensive liquid system.
> 
> Furthermore, I think 10 cycles on IBT Linpack test ought to be good, and 20 cycles is just for kudos. What does everyone else think?


4.8 on air is impressive







and 4.8 on 1.2-1.215 volts seems pretty good, im getting instability at 4.9 at 1.25volts. 4.8 is stable at 1.25 though.

intelburntest is a scorching hot stresstest so if there is a thermal limit on your cpu, this will be the test to show it.

and i just use 10 cycles on IBT, since i mostly do gaming, IBT standard testing is more than i will ever really use on my cpu.


----------



## VeerK

As requested











EDIT: Didn't have CPUID on the first time around to prove 4.8, so I just did a quick 10 cycle run again. Sorry about that. Let me know if there's anything else, but given that I'm on air this is tops for me.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive always used intel burn test to see stability, tried prime95 once, didnt care for it.


I have used IBT once, and now only RealBench.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> also, does my post qualify for the overclocking achievements in the OP? so we can get that section started


It does - I'm figuring out how to setup a table with details of the overclocks. Does anyone know how to embed a table into a post?

Edit: never mind. I just found a post on how to embed google spreadsheets. I will set one up and update this post.

I will also be adding that both P95 and IBT should be used to confirm OC stability.

I will be off for a couple of weeks from Monday as will be having major surgery. Would anyone like to help keep the OC spreadsheet up-to-date?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> It does - I'm figuring out how to setup a table with details of the overclocks. Does anyone know how to embed a table into a post?
> 
> Edit: never mind. I just found a post on how to embed google spreadsheets. I will set one up and update this post.
> 
> I will also be adding that both P95 and IBT should be used to confirm OC stability.
> 
> I will be off for a couple of weeks from Monday as will be having major surgery. Would anyone like to help keep the OC spreadsheet up-to-date?


Since I started off the OC info, I'll take care of the spreadsheet if no one else wants. I agree that 6 hours on P95 and 10 cycles of IBT should be the minimum necessary to confirm stability, and we can have special nods to anyone who goes above and beyond if anyone likes that sort of thing. Best of luck with the surgery mate


----------



## pzb101

hi guys, nice to see this thread ticking along









i found these links (havent read them yet) that might be useful...

http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/

http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/

has anyone found any other relevant guides etc? (i dont know much about overclocking)

also, for some reason i couldnt manage to instal Intel Rapid Start or Intel Smart Connect from the support disk (although i seem to have Intel Rapid Storage?)

what are they and do i need them?


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> hi guys, nice to see this thread ticking along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found these links (havent read them yet) that might be useful...
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/
> 
> has anyone found any other relevant guides etc? (i dont know much about overclocking)
> 
> also, for some reason i couldnt manage to instal Intel Rapid Start or Intel Smart Connect from the support disk (although i seem to have Intel Rapid Storage?)
> 
> what are they and do i need them?


Intel Rapid Start allows your computer to starup quickly from sleep.

Intel Smart Connect allows your apps to update even when your computer is asleep.

I doubt you have sleep enabled on your computer (please feel free to correct me), so these will not be useful.

I'm just curious though - do you get an error message when you try to install the software? Have you tried installing them from the manufacturer's website?


----------



## VeerK

Both Intel Rapid Start and Smart Connect are not necessary and actually might be considered bloatware, they certainly do not help performance. Furthermore, as many have already mentioned, sleep is definitely not beneficial for SSDs and I think you have one. IMO, don't waste your time.

Furthermore, I think the reason they are not working might be because they are disabled in the HERO UEFI. I know when I was checking settings on mine they were already disabled, and that could be the reason its not working. If you feel you need either of them, be sure to enable them first in the UEFI if you didn't do that already.

In terms of OC's, please see iamlucky's thread starting post for the requirements to be added to the OC achievement list in post #4. Has anyone else been sorely disappointed by the thermals of the 4th gen too? I know there were talks of how Haswell should have been better than Ivy but wasn't, but I am shocked by just how poor it is. I was able to go 1.35V on my 3770k and only then did I exceed the temps I got with my new 4770k. I got extremely lucky with my chip, but even touching 1.25-1.3V for me would require a custom loop, as the Phanteks is in the neighborhood of the H100i. The HERO is doing a great job with voltages though, its VRM is top notch, better than the V Formula.


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Intel Rapid Start allows your computer to starup quickly from sleep.
> Intel Smart Connect allows your apps to update even when your computer is asleep.
> 
> I doubt you have sleep enabled on your computer (please feel free to correct me), so these will not be useful.
> 
> I'm just curious though - do you get an error message when you try to install the software? Have you tried installing them from the manufacturer's website?


i havent changed any settings yet (been pretty busy)

is sleep mode a bad thing? whats the best way to disable it?

i tried to instal them from the disc that came with the motherboard

i didnt try the ASUS InstAll option because i didnt want a lot of the utilities

Intel Rapid Start = this computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software

Intel Smart Connect = Platform Check Failed: Intel(R) Smart Connect device not found in Bios, or it is not enabled

ive got a Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Both Intel Rapid Start and Smart Connect are not necessary and actually might be considered bloatware, they certainly do not help performance. Furthermore, as many have already mentioned, sleep is definitely not beneficial for SSDs and I think you have one. IMO, don't waste your time.
> 
> Furthermore, I think the reason they are not working might be because they are disabled in the HERO UEFI. I know when I was checking settings on mine they were already disabled, and that could be the reason its not working. If you feel you need either of them, be sure to enable them first in the UEFI if you didn't do that already.


cheers dude


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> It does - I'm figuring out how to setup a table with details of the overclocks. Does anyone know how to embed a table into a post?
> 
> Edit: never mind. I just found a post on how to embed google spreadsheets. I will set one up and update this post.
> 
> I will also be adding that both P95 and IBT should be used to confirm OC stability.
> 
> *I will be off for a couple of weeks from Monday as will be having major surgery*. Would anyone like to help keep the OC spreadsheet up-to-date?


Awesome








Second in line for the spreadsheet updating thingy
But most importantly: *Good luck, mate!*


----------



## delavan

To disable sleep,

You go in config panel, hardware and sound, power options, pick your power plan (usually HIGH PERFORMANCE I assume), change advanced power settings, then you go thru all the options, you flick off all HIBERNATE and SLEEP settings...

So SSD's just DON'T get out of sleep/hibernation....

Also, IAMLUCKY, take care bro!


----------



## delavan

JJ the ASUS dude (kk, he's not god or anything) mentions that P95 is not optimized for Haswell testing.
He's stuck up on AIDA64.

I don't take everything he says for gospel, but ASUS tested around 500 Haswell CPUs in the development phase of S1150 motherboards.

Maybe AIDA64 should be an option for stability testing in this topic?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> JJ the ASUS dude (kk, he's not god or anything) mentions that P95 is not optimized for Haswell testing.
> He's stuck up on AIDA64.
> 
> I don't take everything he says for gospel, but ASUS tested around 500 Haswell CPUs in the development phase of S1150 motherboards.
> 
> Maybe AIDA64 should be an option for stability testing in this topic?


its not optimized for adaptive mode is what i got from it. you can still use it with manual mode.


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> To disable sleep,
> 
> You go in config panel, hardware and sound, power options, pick your power plan (usually HIGH PERFORMANCE I assume), change advanced power settings, then you go thru all the options, you flick off all HIBERNATE and SLEEP settings...
> 
> So SSD's just DON'T get out of sleep/hibernation....


yeah i found it, thanks

pretty sure the default setting is High Performance Mode which already has Away Mode (sleep) disabled

also, both the Max Power Saving Mode and Auto Mode have Away Mode (sleep) disabled


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> I just watched a 60 minutes video of OC'ing Z87 ASUS platforms from JJ the Asus rep ( on neweggTV youtube channel).
> 
> Overall, he mentions that a good HASWELL CPU is one that goes to 4.6GHz at 1.2V. He basically said that most OC settings in the BIOS are barely useful...
> 
> He mentions that if you plan on running RAM with high frequency, it will reduce the OC capability of the platform... so if you buy expensive and FAST RAM, you kick yourself in the nads...(at least, it's the way I see it) UNLESS you win at the CPU lottery....


heres another video with JJ that i found helpful = https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI

i could only get to 4.5GHz @ 1.275V

i stress tested it with AIDA64 (1 hour) and IBT (10 cycles)

any advice on how to improve my overclock?

im using a H80i with 2 Noctua fans @ 1200RPM

is it worth getting some better thermal paste or is the stuff that comes pre-applied ok?


----------



## pzb101

also, i set my RAM to X.M.P

is this the best setting?


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> heres another video with JJ that i found helpful = https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI
> 
> i could only get to 4.5GHz @ 1.275V
> 
> i stress tested it with AIDA64 (1 hour) and IBT (10 cycles)
> 
> any advice on how to improve my overclock?
> 
> im using a H80i with 2 Noctua fans @ 1200RPM
> 
> is it worth getting some better thermal paste or is the stuff that comes pre-applied ok?


A lot of people say use a 3rd party TIM rather than the one that is pre-applied. Something like the MX-4 will shave a couple (even a few is you are lucky) degrees off the CPU core temps. The biggest difference will come from using a bigger radiator. At those voltages, a dual radiator will be better.

I'm assuming you are using the fans in push pull. What temps do you get at the moment @ load?


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> A lot of people say use a 3rd party TIM rather than the one that is pre-applied. Something like the MX-4 will shave a couple (even a few is you are lucky) degrees off the CPU core temps. The biggest difference will come from using a bigger radiator. At those voltages, a dual radiator will be better.
> 
> I'm assuming you are using the fans in push pull. What temps do you get at the moment @ load?


yeah push-pull

i got a H80i rather than a H100i because of my case (Silverstone Fortress FT02)

my temps are 80-81 degrees (maximum) using AIDA64 and 92-94 degrees (maximum) using IBT


----------



## iamlucky

Try a different TIM and see if it drops the temps. I know someone who used MX-4 istead of the pre-applied TIM and it dropped his core temps by 10C. Of course, this does not mean you will be lucky like he was.

Otherwise, you will have to mod or even buy another case to fit a bigger radiator.

I can't think of any other way for you to increase your OC without burning the CPU with what you already have.


----------



## delavan

I got a H100i on it's way, and I picked a tube of MX-4 also...gotta mod my case to fit the rad (ATCS840). I want to keep both my 230mm fans and the rad fans...


----------



## VeerK

I can personally recommend Gelid Extreme and Shin Etsu X23 as working very well versus any packed in Thermal Paste. I'm getting temps ~15 degrees lower with them.


----------



## OilCountry99

Finally got my settings to stick. Have no idea what finally aligned for it to be stable but here's my cpu-z validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/2887216
Hope I did that right.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Finally got my settings to stick. Have no idea what finally aligned for it to be stable but here's my cpu-z validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2887216
> Hope I did that right.


Hey, did you also want to be added to the OC achievements list? If so, could you please attach a screenshot of your multiplier ratio, voltage used, the stress test used (6 hours P95 or 10 cycles of IBT) and a description of your cooling system? Its a reference for anyone looking to get this motherboard, even with variable chips.


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I can personally recommend Gelid Extreme and Shin Etsu X23 as working very well versus any packed in Thermal Paste. I'm getting temps ~15 degrees lower with them.


thats what i picked out the other day and i'll buy it with my next order

its winter here (Australia) at the moment and i will probably need it for summer

are my current temps safe? = 80-81 degrees (maximum) using AIDA64 and 92-94 degrees (maximum) using IBT

if i was to increase my overclock from 4.5GHz to 4.6GHz, what would the difference be in terms of gaming performance with something like a GTX 780?


----------



## iamlucky

It depends on the type of game you play. Games that rely heavily on the CPU power (e.g. MMORPGs, games that use a lot of physics etc.) will have an increase in FPS when overlcocking. Other games will not benefit as much, which is why you should overclock the GPU or buy a better graphics card.

Edit: also, there aren't many games out that will stress your system like AIDA64/IBT do. I would use a monitoring program to keep an eye on the CPU/GPU temps just to be on the safe side.


----------



## szeged

Max temps at 5.0ghz and 1.29 volts was 64c in crysis after 4 hours of playing at max settings. Max temps same overclock same volts on wow was 65c. Games indefinitely don't stress haswell as much as ibt and aida lol.


----------



## szeged

Oh also ill get some pics of 5ghz and 5.1ghz stable up after I get off work.

And EK waterblocks for this board should be out today or tomorrow, gonna try to get one of the first shipments to see how this board handles water compared to air.


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Just got my Hero up and running and I love it!!
> 
> BUT...I'm in a bit of a pickle...I've got a WD 500G HDD and a Samsung SSD. Each one has an OS installed on it...so two disks, two OS's. I thought Windows would recognize two at boot and prompt to select one (i.e. the bootloader). But it doesn't.
> 
> In the BIOS Boot Options, I only get two options on the front page - the WD HDD and my DVD drive. If I go to the Hard Drive BBS Priorities, BOTH drives are there as Boot Option #1 and Boot Option #2. So I switch those around, go back to the previous page, and there are still only two options...but now the options are the Samsung SSD and my DVD drive...
> 
> I need to find a way to choose between the two OS's without having to enter the BIOS every time.
> 
> 
> 
> What operating systems did you install? And did you install the older version first and the later version? (Not sure if that still applies)
Click to expand...

I finally got it sorted...I had to use EasyBCD to edit the bootloader, now when it boots past BIOS the screen pops up for me to choose OS. Nice little program that EasyBCD, I'd recommend for all dual-booters out there.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Hi,
> Im wondering to buy ASUS Maximus Hero VI and I have one question for you.
> Im listening music very much and I was reading in reviews that sound reproduction is excellent.
> I often listening it through headphones and would like to ask how loud is it, when you trying to hear some music through headphones?
> 
> For instance Im owning a MB with ALC898 and ALC1150 and its horrible quiet.
> Before I owned MB with ALC889 and it was really good loud .
> The difference in these two in loudness is about 50%.
> Looks like newer Realtek are quieter.
> 
> Would be appreciate for any experiences.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
please can someone try to test rear output with headphones, how is it loud?
Thank you.


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey, did you also want to be added to the OC achievements list? If so, could you please attach a screenshot of your multiplier ratio, voltage used, the stress test used (6 hours P95 or 10 cycles of IBT) and a description of your cooling system? Its a reference for anyone looking to get this motherboard, even with variable chips.


Ok working on it. Here is what I got so far, only just starting torture test with Prime95, will let it run and monitor, then I will run IntelBurnTest after. One thing that is still bugging me is that the voltage is jumping around. 1.20 to 1.30 and everything in between. I checked all my settings but can't find where I would be in adaptive or offset mode. Thanks for your help.

OverclockBenchCpuz.jpg 555k .jpg file


----------



## OilCountry99

I don't think I quite understand the whole embedding images thing. Just wanted to point out to anybody that doesn't know ( I sure didn't) that the AI SUITE does not accurately report cpu temperature. I had to go with Core-Temp. AI SUITE reporting 51 degrees Celsius, while Core Temp reporting 72 Degrees celsius. This is a huge difference and wonder why this is so. I will post on ROG forums to see if I am just "doing it wrong"


----------



## VeerK

Hey, so let's just chop this into pieces:

1. To attach images to your posts, just click the images button in the reply box, same line as the Bold, Italics, etc. options.
2. Thanks for getting the starting image in, just be sure to screencap P95 after 6 hours, or if you'd like to get there a bit faster, just run IBT on standard for 10 runs, should be done in 2.5 minutes.
3. Voltage jumps happen when overclocking, called Vdroop, and generally you want to use some form of LLC to combat this. Depending on what level of LLC you're using, the voltages will move a lot less, but I see that you have 1.296 to 1.312, which isn't bad. You know you're in offset mode if your computer drops to 1.6 GHz when idle.
4. Asus actually uses a different reporting method than RealTemp, CoreTemp, HWMonitor, etc. Your results are normal, I too have seen AISuite report lower temps than other programs, and this is because Asus uses a different formula.

Hope this helps, let us know.


----------



## OilCountry99

I got all excited when I read IBT would only take 2.5 Minutes. Guessing you meant 25? Running it now, temps hovering around 62c.
I did attach image as you instructed but it shows as link not embedded. No big deal, still works right? Not sure why it shows you having zero rep added, but I added, and am thankful for your assistance in this endeavor.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> I got all excited when I read IBT would only take 2.5 Minutes. Guessing you meant 25? Running it now, temps hovering around 62c.
> I did attach image as you instructed but it shows as link not embedded. No big deal, still works right? Not sure why it shows you having zero rep added, but I added, and am thankful for your assistance in this endeavor.


IBT standard 10 cycles should be about 2.5 minutes, IBT Maximum 10 cycles should be about 25 minutes. Your temps at 4.2 under load sound pretty good, definitely see if you can get 4.2 stable at lower voltage, will lower your temps into the 50's. It is strange that the image isn't embedding, is it uploading from your computer okay?

Many thanks for the rep, much appreciated, hope everyone else finds the info useful as well.


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> IBT standard 10 cycles should be about 2.5 minutes, IBT Maximum 10 cycles should be about 25 minutes. Your temps at 4.2 under load sound pretty good, definitely see if you can get 4.2 stable at lower voltage, will lower your temps into the 50's. It is strange that the image isn't embedding, is it uploading from your computer okay?
> 
> Uploading image from computer working fine.
> Many thanks for the rep, much appreciated, hope everyone else finds the info useful as well.


Yeahhhhh!! So IBT standard took a long time (30-35 minutes) so maybe something funky is up, but I did get the SUCCESS message. Here's a screencap

IBTsuccess.jpg 372k .jpg file


What do you figure? Reboot to UEFI and start lowering voltage? I think I may have it set at only 1.2, going to double check right now. Also, again, your help is much appreciated


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Yeahhhhh!! So IBT standard took a long time (30-35 minutes) so maybe something funky is up, but I did get the SUCCESS message. Here's a screencap
> 
> IBTsuccess.jpg 372k .jpg file
> 
> 
> What do you figure? Reboot to UEFI and start lowering voltage? I think I may have it set at only 1.2, going to double check right now. Also, again, your help is much appreciated


Yeah, or you can use AISuiteIII as well. Just go the TPU section and drop voltage manually and run IBT, see if it works with lower voltages, and when it fails, you know you've hit the bare minimum and can set it up in your Bios for a final 24/7 OC









EDIT: Added you to the HERO OC list with your current specs, should show up in a few minutes


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Yeah, or you can use AISuiteIII as well. Just go the TPU section and drop voltage manually and run IBT, see if it works with lower voltages, and when it fails, you know you've hit the bare minimum and can set it up in your Bios for a final 24/7 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Added you to the HERO OC list with your current specs, should show up in a few minutes


Only one issue, I am using an I5 4670k, not the I7. Not sure about signatures but my rig should be there linked.









EDIT: Saw my CPU wasn't listed. DoH-


----------



## VeerK

Ah, I see another mistake from exhaustion and multitasking. At least I got the 4670k part right. I fixed it, should show up corrected soon.


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Ah, I see another mistake from exhaustion and multitasking. At least I got the 4670k part right. I fixed it, should show up corrected soon.


Achievement Unlocked : Get on the scoreboard.

Tweaking voltages.


----------



## Anusha

Add me up too. That monstrous cooler is hiding most part of the motherboard though.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Is this considered the best OCer board on the z87 chipset?


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Is this considered the best OCer board on the z87 chipset?


Most definitely not. Most review pages have the Maximus VI Extreme as besting it. It cost almost double the Hero so let's be real here. I have also read high scores achieved on Asrock,MSI, and Gigabyte's offering as well. The Asus non-rog boards have been getting nice scores too. I picked it out of all the Asus z87 (stick with what I know and trust) boards for three reasons:
1.) Price (229.00 CDN) as of last week
2.) Color scheme (lame, yes)
3.) Overclock capability ( read every benchmark available)
So far it has been rock solid for me but your mileage may vary.
Other factors were the audio solution (modded realtek 1150), decent software bundle, and the uefi bios is very forgiving. No regrets yet.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Is this considered the best OCer board on the z87 chipset?


i don't know. i'm having a hard time getting past 4.3GHz. but it could be a super crappy CPU.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Is this considered the best OCer board on the z87 chipset?


I think you'd be hard pressed to find any motherboard in its price class and below that has its stability and quality for overclocking. I have tried comparable boards from AsRock and Gigabyte and this tops them. The Extreme is designed for LN2 so thats where that stands, but if you're looking for one of the best to use 24/7, I back the Hero.

Anusha, I think you have a lousy CPU, but if you can get your hands on another board from Gigabyte you can check if that is true.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Is this considered the best OCer board on the z87 chipset?


for the money and features this mobo is the best, imo

The only problem I still have with Asus is the software; I stopped using AI Suite (on my Gene-Z) because it crashed too much. And all the other software you get just seems too gimmicky.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Anusha, I think you have a lousy CPU, but if you can get your hands on another board from Gigabyte you can check if that is true.


nah i cannot. i'm stuck with this combo until Broadwell/Haswell-E comes.
i just need to lower the temps so that the fans can run at a lower RPM when i game and when i encode videos. i'm still not sure if i should delid.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Is this considered the best OCer board on the z87 chipset?


You will never go wrong with this motherboard.


----------



## luckymatt

I see a lot of folks use AIDA for the stress test, but no one mentions it as a system/temperature monitor..any reasons for that? I use it for all monitoring, has a great feature set, and if you've got a G15 or G19 (can't imagine overclocking without a keyboard LCD now), you can customize the LCD output to show whatever sensor items you want.


----------



## hophead75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i don't know. i'm having a hard time getting past 4.3GHz. but it could be a super crappy CPU.


New member, I just got my Hero board and 4670k over the weekend, haven't messed around with it too much, but I don't think I won the cpu lottery. I was able to boot at 4.5 with voltage set to 1.20 following ASUS video on you tube, windows freaked out a little and restored me back to a point before I installed a bunch of programs, so I quit tinkering until I can make a clean back up of my OS.

I am current running at 4.0 ghz, with CPU core voltage set to adaptive, additional turbo voltage set to 1.15, and memory voltage fixed at 1.5 (running corsair vengeance 1600mhz 2x4gb). I made no other changes to the BIOS. I stress tested with Intel Burn. 10 passes. and all is well. I am idling in the high 20s low 30s, and hit mid to high 60s during stress test. I mainly use my computer for light gaming (COD) and DVD/Blu Ray ripping/burning, so I may just leave as is.


----------



## szeged

Welcome to the club.

Try 4.5 again but with slightly higher volts. You might just be barely off getting it.


----------



## OilCountry99

Alright, lowered voltage manually through tpu set to 1.23. This time IntelBurnTest did complete around 130 seconds. Last night it took over 30 minutes (***)

lowervoltage.jpg 534k .jpg file

Highest temp recorded was 70 degrees celsius.
Should I not be happy with this? 3.4 to 4.2 with 1.2 volts? I'm all for pushing boundaries but this is a gaming rig.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Alright, lowered voltage manually through tpu set to 1.23. This time IntelBurnTest did complete around 130 seconds. Last night it took over 30 minutes (***)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest temp recorded was 70 degrees celsius.
> Should I not be happy with this? 3.4 to 4.2 with 1.2 volts? I'm all for pushing boundaries but this is a gaming rig.


Be happy!


ps: how to show the images


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Be happy!
> 
> 
> ps: how to show the images


I am!








Next up, getting a few extra mhz out of my gtx 770.


----------



## hophead75

I did the Intel Burn test @ 4.2, max temps hit 80c. Finished in 124.69 seconds. Temps were approx. 3 degress higher max than at 4.0 ghz.


----------



## VeerK

Can you include a screenshot with the max multiplier and core voltage? It just says 0V and I don't think you ran 4.2 at 0 Volts


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Be happy!
> 
> 
> ps: how to show the images


Doh, just re-read your post and saw that you pointed out the embed images. Many thanks.


----------



## hophead75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Can you include a screenshot with the max multiplier and core voltage? It just says 0V and I don't think you ran 4.2 at 0 Volts


I 'll rerun tonight, what utility would best show those? Also, I used AI Suite to change multiplier to 42. In the BIOS, I am set at 40 multiplier, adaptive voltage, with max turbo @ 1.15. Not sure if AI suite changed my max voltage when I changed multiplier to 42.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> I 'll rerun tonight, what utility would best show those? Also, I used AI Suite to change multiplier to 42. In the BIOS, I am set at 40 multiplier, adaptive voltage, with max turbo @ 1.15. Not sure if AI suite changed my max voltage when I changed multiplier to 42.


make a screenshot in the bios using a usb formatted with fat32


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> I 'll rerun tonight, what utility would best show those? Also, I used AI Suite to change multiplier to 42. In the BIOS, I am set at 40 multiplier, adaptive voltage, with max turbo @ 1.15. Not sure if AI suite changed my max voltage when I changed multiplier to 42.


I have found that AISuiteIII changes do not stay after reboot, only Bios changes. Just update all your voltage and multiplier settings in the bios, save and reboot, open up cpuid, ibt success, and ctrl + prntscrn into paint and then upload to the site.


----------



## pooter

I found that AI suite changes don't save if you have them set to Auto in BIOS. You have to change to Manual or one of the other options I think.


----------



## szeged

Left a review of this board on the newegg page for it, it should show up soon, so if anyone is reading this thread wondering if they want this board or not, as soon as it shows up on their site, ill link it here. It covers the very many pros, and little to no cons of this board, and why you should or shouldnt get it.


----------



## pooter

Sigh I'm really getting irritated at Fan Xpert... it randomly turns off both my CPU fans and the CPU OPT fan...with no errors or anything. Luckily I have it running on an open test bench so I actually notice when I look over and see none of my heatsink fans are moving. Hate to see what would happen if I actually had it in my case and was wondering why my system was shutting down or throttling.

Then I open up Fan Xpert and see this...



This is after multiple fan tuning operations too... it keeps bringing the fans down below the threshold of where the fans stop spinning. And in fact that curve looks nothing like the profile I set...


----------



## SortOfGrim

lol, Asus and software


----------



## 4514kaiser

Having a bit of an issue with this motherboard its losing time!..... my initial fix replace the mb battery worked for a bit it seem but its losing time again any ideas....... I assume the battery is just not getting charged so RMA i guess.... what do you guys think.


----------



## delavan

4514kaiser,

Never heard of that issue for any mobo actually. But yes it looks like there is something wrong with the CMOS battery socket or something along those lines. RMA to ASUS, my last RMA with them was nice and quick...

Here, I just ordered my 4770K online this morning. Will post my batch number here and in appropriate thread when I get it....it's the most expensive "lottery" item i even purchased









I probably won't get it until Monday the 19th







Anyway, I chose AIR shipping, so maybe NCIX will ship via jet fighter and air drop my Haswell by the front porch today LOL wishfull thinking...mixed with anxiety because of playing the Haswell CPU lottery...


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Having a bit of an issue with this motherboard its losing time!..... my initial fix replace the mb battery worked for a bit it seem but its losing time again any ideas....... I assume the battery is just not getting charged so RMA i guess.... what do you guys think.


Can you just try getting a brand new battery? I'm honestly not sure whether they are readily available, but a quick look at the numbers on top should yield some google-able info.


----------



## szeged

I hope Asus makes more boards like the hero when haswell-e comes out. I want a hex core Asus board but don't want to pay $200 for ln2 features ill never use


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> I probably won't get it until Monday the 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I chose AIR shipping, so maybe NCIX will ship via jet fighter and air drop my Haswell by the front porch today LOL wishfull thinking...mixed with anxiety because of playing the Haswell CPU lottery...


I "lost" the lottery...BUT I"m 110% happy with my chip. Unless you are a "professional" overclocker I woudn't worry too much about it. Mine has taken some work (and still more to be done), but have a pretty decent 4.5Ghz, thermals are under control more or less (still contemplating the delid).

I'd almost rather have to "work for it" than getting a Golden CPU that will overclock to, what, maybe 300Mhz more? With a golden chip you can get there by falling off a log; with a "loser" you get to be a better overclocker. What's more impressive skill-wise...a golden chip with a 4.9, or a "loser" with a 4.6?


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> I "lost" the lottery...BUT I"m 110% happy with my chip. Unless you are a "professional" overclocker I woudn't worry too much about it. Mine has taken some work (and still more to be done), but have a pretty decent 4.5Ghz, thermals are under control more or less (still contemplating the delid).
> 
> I'd almost rather have to "work for it" than getting a Golden CPU that will overclock to, what, maybe 300Mhz more? With a golden chip you can get there by falling off a log; with a "loser" you get to be a better overclocker. What's more impressive skill-wise...a golden chip with a 4.9, or a "loser" with a 4.6?


I am ok with this philosophy. Honestly though I am pretty happy not knowing if i won the silicon lottery. With the help from this thread, I am stable at 4.2 with 1.23 volts and am happy with that. I want to try for more for fun but I'm not looking to be a benchmark hero.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> I "lost" the lottery...BUT I"m 110% happy with my chip. Unless you are a "professional" overclocker I woudn't worry too much about it. Mine has taken some work (and still more to be done), but have a pretty decent 4.5Ghz, thermals are under control more or less (still contemplating the delid).
> 
> I'd almost rather have to "work for it" than getting a Golden CPU that will overclock to, what, maybe 300Mhz more? With a golden chip you can get there by falling off a log; with a "loser" you get to be a better overclocker. What's more impressive skill-wise...a golden chip with a 4.9, or a "loser" with a 4.6?


Why can't they both be equally impressive?

I think my 4770k that can do 5.2 stable is pretty impressive, I also think one that requires more volts for just 4.5 is impressive.


----------



## delavan

To me,

In Haswell's case, I would consider myself winner if I get 4.5GHz anyway (my SB 2500K was OC'ed to 4.5, but I passed it on to the kid), with the 15-20% ipc increase (Haswell vs Sandy), at the same clock I still would win...

I would be really sad if the chips couldn't reach more than 4.3 GHz....my epeen would shrink to minuscule proportions









From ASUS (you probably seen it already):

70% of CPUs can clock to 4.5GHz

30% of CPUs can clock to 4.6GHz

20% of CPUs can clock to 4.7GHz

10% of CPUs can to 4.8GHz

Overall you will find most CPUs capable of reaching 44x to 45x with varying levels of voltage.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> To me,
> 
> In Haswell's case, I would consider myself winner if I get 4.5GHz anyway (my SB 2500K was OC'ed to 4.5, but I passed it on to the kid), with the 15-20% ipc increase (Haswell vs Sandy), at the same clock I still would win...
> 
> I would be really sad if the chips couldn't reach more than 4.3 GHz....my epeen would shrink to minuscule proportions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From ASUS (you probably seen it already):
> 
> 70% of CPUs can clock to 4.5GHz
> 
> 30% of CPUs can clock to 4.6GHz
> 
> 20% of CPUs can clock to 4.7GHz
> 
> 10% of CPUs can to 4.8GHz
> 
> Overall you will find most CPUs capable of reaching 44x to 45x with varying levels of voltage.


before i started OCing my 4770k i asked around for most peoples results for 4.4/4.5 ghz and what voltage they used, most said 1.25 so i just set my multiplier to 100 x 44 and set the volts to 1.25 and kept raising the multiplier until i was no longer stable. managed to get to 4.8 i was insanely surprised lol. also, inc review for the hero from my newegg post for those interested in seeing my view on it.


----------



## szeged

http://www.overclock.net/products/asus-maximus-vi-hero-atx-intel-motherboard/reviews/6203 here it is, let me know what you guys think, or if you find anything i should add! maybe add a section to the original hero club post for reviews for people thinking of getting the board?


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/asus-maximus-vi-hero-atx-intel-motherboard/reviews/6203 here it is, let me know what you guys think, or if you find anything i should add! maybe add a section to the original hero club post for reviews for people thinking of getting the board?


Good job, I agree, I just added that it had lots of sata and usb ports, but that seems to be standard with Z87 so far.
You have 4 titans??


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Good job, I agree, I just added that it had lots of sata and usb ports, but that seems to be standard with Z87 so far.
> You have 4 titans??


i have 3 currently, 5 more en route to my house from amazon for a new double build im doing in a caselabs tx10-D. one side 4770k build with a maximus vi extreme, one build on the other side of the case on a rampage iv extreme, both with quad titans. More info about it in the titan owners thread if youre interested, ill be getting the build started probably near the middle of september, starting to hoard the parts though


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have 3 currently, 5 more en route to my house from amazon for a new double build im doing in a caselabs tx10-D. one side 4770k build with a maximus vi extreme, one build on the other side of the case on a rampage iv extreme, both with quad titans. More info about it in the titan owners thread if youre interested, ill be getting the build started probably near the middle of september, starting to hoard the parts though


Nice, nice, I wish there was better optimization for quad GPUs, quad Titan does not show any significant returns beyond 3-way, and just doesn't scale well past 2 way. I read your review, solid, and I may have to follow that build log, I am definitely interested. Personally, I am waiting until Haswell-E to build another monster rig. That DDR4 and the hope that the 5960X/5970X will be true 8-core are my motivations, and I'll stick that and a fully custom loop in this Corsair 900D I just bought.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/asus-maximus-vi-hero-atx-intel-motherboard/reviews/6203 here it is, let me know what you guys think, or if you find anything i should add! maybe add a section to the original hero club post for reviews for people thinking of getting the board?


Excellent review szeged!


----------



## szeged

Thanks, I would have gone into more detail about everything but I was at work on my lunch break when I wrote it so I had time issues, ill probably go back and add mote today after work.


----------



## delavan

Alright,

I went to grab my 4770K a few minutes ago. Batch is :L313B574 Malay. Now, I bought a case of beer and some chippies....time to finish putting together the rig!!!

Will report back in a few hours!

Lottery time!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Alright,
> 
> I went to grab my 4770K a few minutes ago. Batch is :L313B574 Malay. Now, I bought a case of beer and some chippies....time to finish putting together the rig!!!
> 
> Will report back in a few hours!
> 
> Lottery time!


good luck







hope you get one as good as mine has been to me.


----------



## szeged

Oh also, my batch# is L313B328 Malay, wonder if others with the same batch are getting similar results as mine.


----------



## VeerK

Batch 313, from what I remember it was hit or miss with that one. I am L310B492, which a lot of OCers reported as being a great batch, which explains my great results with it.


----------



## delavan

Well,

My rig is up and running, now updating Windows and all that good stuff.
H100i install was a pain, because i needed to go to the hardware store and buy some nylon washers to "shim" the bracket (back of board) to remove some slack...I did the "line method" to install AC MX-4 thermal paste on the IHS...

Now, this is my first ROG board, I like it a lot, now I must buy red fans/make a red theme...I got noctua AKA "poo fans" and blue LED fans in there..need a few red cold cathodes and red LED 120mm too...now back at the "ordering parts" status lol.
I'm not gonna bother with posting many pics, because my old ATCS840 is all aluminum inside..not as sexy as the newer cases...

Anyway, tomorrow, I'll start venturing into OC'ing...see what this batch is like (or my own CPU anyway)...

Any suggestions on good yet cheap and quiet red LED fans out there? The trusty old Antec tri-cool 3 speed? I bought some cheapo CM fans once and they were loud...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Well,
> 
> My rig is up and running, now updating Windows and all that good stuff.
> H100i install was a pain, because i needed to go to the hardware store and buy some nylon washers to "shim" the bracket (back of board) to remove some slack...I did the "line method" to install AC MX-4 thermal paste on the IHS...
> 
> Now, this is my first ROG board, I like it a lot, now I must buy red fans/make a red theme...I got noctua AKA "poo fans" and blue LED fans in there..need a few red cold cathodes and red LED 120mm too...now back at the "ordering parts" status lol.
> I'm not gonna bother with posting many pics, because my old ATCS840 is all aluminum inside..not as sexy as the newer cases...
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow, I'll start venturing into OC'ing...see what this batch is like (or my own CPU anyway)...
> 
> Any suggestions on good yet cheap and quiet red LED fans out there? The trusty old Antec tri-cool 3 speed? I bought some cheapo CM fans once and they were loud...


i would suggest getting red led strips instead of cathodes for lighting for a couple reasons, 1. You wont have a bulky inverter box to hide in your case, 2. The lighting feels cleaner and clearer. cathoder lighting feels like a dirty car headlight that needs to be replaced. 3. Led strips can be applied to tighter spots due to being able to bend.

Also, paint those noctua fans black


----------



## cstkl1

Just got a hero+4770k+zotac grx780 amp.
Asus really did a number on the mem clocking of this board. No where close to m6e n impact.
Psc kit n bfr are difficult but easy on mfr


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Just got a hero+4770k+zotac grx780 amp.
> Asus really did a number on the mem clocking of this board. No where close to m6e n impact.
> Psc kit n bfr are difficult but easy on mfr


Grats on your purchase, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> i would suggest getting red led strips instead of cathodes for lighting for a couple reasons, 1. You wont have a bulky inverter box to hide in your case, 2. The lighting feels cleaner and clearer. cathoder lighting feels like a dirty car headlight that needs to be replaced. 3. Led strips can be applied to tighter spots due to being able to bend.
> 
> Also, paint those noctua fans black tongue.gif


lol,

Point taken.

I kinda sorted both issues at once. I ordered 6 x Aerocool Shark RED LED 120mm fans....NCIX (in Canada) had them for 8.99$/ea
!!!
http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/shark_r12.html

I just realized that in the USA, Microcenter sells them for 21.99 regular price...so I made a deal!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Grats on your purchase, you wont be dissapointed


Eh ... Ok. Hmmm no idea how to respond to this . Lol.

btw for this rig was a bit unlucky and got a weird cpu. its uncore voltage scaling to vcore is a problem. hence with this cooling it Ek HF+D5+360 rad thats been lying around in the cupboard for such a occasion.


----------



## Anusha

i've been running Asus' own RealBench's benchmark tests (not the stress tests) for 10 rounds and I saw a weird result in HWiNFO64's sensor information pane.



my settings in BIOS are
44x multi @ 1.280V for Vcore (adaptive)
39x cache ratio @ 1.06V cache voltage (manual)
1.80V input voltage (eventual value)
memory at XMP 1600MHz 9/9/9/24/2T 1.5V
everything else at AUTO

why would the BCLK rise like that (from 100 to 101.8 max)? i don't know how often it happened though.

it's almost hitting 4.5GHz on the core clock an 4GHz on the cache clock which I'm not sure is stable.


----------



## pzb101

hi guys, im having some sort of problem and im not sure what it is

is it possible to have an overclock thats stable under stress testing but crashes when gaming?

at first i thought i was due to an unstable overclock on my GPU but i ended up setting it to stock and my PC still crashed after a couple hours of gaming

my PC also crashed when i was listening to my MP3 collection on shuffle

im pretty sure its not my RAM, i ran MemTest84 etc

i then set my BIOS back to stock settings and that seemed to fix it, although its probably too early to tell

any ideas? suggestions?

my settings = 4.5GHz @ 1.275V

stress tested with with AIDA64 (1 hour) and IBT (10 cycles)

my temps = 80-81 degrees (maximum) using AIDA64 and 92-94 degrees (maximum) using IBT


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> hi guys, im having some sort of problem and im not sure what it is
> 
> is it possible to have an overclock thats stable under stress testing but crashes when gaming?
> 
> at first i thought i was due to an unstable overclock on my GPU but i ended up setting it to stock and my PC still crashed after a couple hours of gaming
> 
> my PC also crashed when i was listening to my MP3 collection on shuffle
> 
> im pretty sure its not my RAM, i ran MemTest84 etc
> 
> i then set my BIOS back to stock settings and that seemed to fix it, although its probably too early to tell
> 
> any ideas? suggestions?
> 
> my settings = 4.5GHz @ 1.275V
> 
> stress tested with with AIDA64 (1 hour) and IBT (10 cycles)
> 
> my temps = 80-81 degrees (maximum) using AIDA64 and 92-94 degrees (maximum) using IBT


Well, you can definitely be stable under stress testing and fail in game, it is the reason I don't use prime95. interesting that IBT didn't catch it though, maybe run IBT at levels above standard until you hit the thermal wall.

A good rule of thumb is to test your oc with battlefield 3. the game uses dpi cores a lot so if you're unstable that game will expose it. That music also crashes it is unexpected, try a little more on the Vcore, should fix it.

Anusha, I think that is normal flux, albeit a lot. Are you using any load line calibration? I know my blck goes up to 100.10.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Just got a hero+4770k+zotac grx780 amp.
> Asus really did a number on the mem clocking of this board. No where close to m6e n impact.
> Psc kit n bfr are difficult but easy on mfr


Can you expound a bit, those abbreviations are killing me







? I didn't know the settings would be so much different on the hero for men clocking albeit I am happy with the xmp.


----------



## delavan

Alright guys,

Give me some input here as it's my first OC run on Haswell...
I tried 4.6GHz real quick at 1.25V = BSOD...I havent done any mods besides downclocking at 4.5...
My goal is 4.5 or 4.6 GHz....

CPU 4770K (trail run at 4.5GHz)
H100i ,stock fans, balanced profile, AC MX-4 thermal paste
ratio 45
1.25 volts manual mode (CPU-Z reports 1.264 steady)
L3 cache set to 39-41

Ram standard 1866 mhz 1.5V

C-states disabled
Speed test disabled.
All other settings at stock for now

I'm running aida64 stress test for 20 minutes now....
Max temp reached (using HWmonitor):

core 0= 80 C
core1=80 C
core2=77 C
core3=71 C (dafux?)
package =80 C

If I look at avg temps, it hovers at around 70 C in real time...

So, any comments? how long should I keep running AIDA64?

BTW I use AIDA because JJ mentionned it's the most relevent test for Haswell CPUs at this point. I'm not taking that for gospel ,but this is why I start with Aida....


----------



## szeged

does 4.5 work for you at 1.25 volts? if so it might just require a bit more voltage for 4.6


----------



## delavan

What would be the maximum temp (stress testing of course) and the max voltage I should consider for a SAFE approach?

Right now, yes, 1.25V at 4.5...

Max temperature is flatlining at 80 C..with the odd core 3 that is a coolio

The CPU-Z app shows 1.264V, same thing for Asus TPU application...what does that mean? I'm not on offset or adaptative, I'm lock-in on MANUAL mode...


----------



## szeged

if 4.5 works at 1.25volts, then 4.6 is probably just a matter of upping the voltage a bit, try testing it 1 volt bump at a time till its stable.

if you use intel burn test, expect to see high temperatures, i think the safe point is 98c before the chip will throttle itself.


----------



## delavan

OK...

Whats nice with AIDA, is that you have temp graph, with CPU usage and CPU throttling on the same chart...does IBT has a "throttling indicator" in real time?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> OK...
> 
> Whats nice with AIDA, is that you have temp graph, with CPU usage and CPU throttling on the same chart...does IBT has a "throttling indicator" in real time?


No but realtemp/coretemp do, which is what i use to see if my CPU throttles during IBT.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> hi guys, im having some sort of problem and im not sure what it is
> 
> is it possible to have an overclock thats stable under stress testing but crashes when gaming?
> 
> at first i thought i was due to an unstable overclock on my GPU but i ended up setting it to stock and my PC still crashed after a couple hours of gaming
> 
> my PC also crashed when i was listening to my MP3 collection on shuffle
> 
> im pretty sure its not my RAM, i ran MemTest84 etc
> 
> i then set my BIOS back to stock settings and that seemed to fix it, although its probably too early to tell
> 
> any ideas? suggestions?
> 
> my settings = 4.5GHz @ 1.275V
> 
> stress tested with with AIDA64 (1 hour) and IBT (10 cycles)
> 
> my temps = 80-81 degrees (maximum) using AIDA64 and 92-94 degrees (maximum) using IBT


Passing IBT is not an indication of stability. Nor is AIDA64 - definitely not 1Hr. Prime95 blend test is better than both of those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Anusha, I think that is normal flux, albeit a lot. Are you using any load line calibration? I know my blck goes up to 100.10.


100 to 100.1 is nothing. 100 to 101.8 is a big deal. LLC is set to extreme automatically.


----------



## VeerK

Prime95 is not inherently better than IBT for testing CPU stability, and it has been well documented that 12 hour P95 passes crash in-game, BF3 for example.

Also, make a note of every change you have made while OCing, then go back to stock and change one by one. I noted in another thread you made a plethora of changes while OCing, so obviously you have to to pick apart one by one until you isolate the offender.


----------



## szeged

Yep, ive done 12 hour prime95 stable runs at 5+ghz, after lowering volts a bit, crash in a game really fast. Thats how i found my stable 5.2 voltages, no crash in prime95 IBT AND gaming.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yep, ive done 12 hour prime95 stable runs at 5+ghz, after lowering volts a bit, crash in a game really fast. Thats how i found my stable 5.2 voltages, no crash in prime95 IBT AND gaming.


Synthetic testing will only get you so far, Linpak tests are great, but you can also stress your OC with what you do most. P95, IBT, and gaming sounds like a great way to cover as many bases as possible.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Synthetic testing will only get you so far, Linpak tests are great, but you can also stress your OC with what you do most. P95, IBT, and gaming sounds like a great way to cover as many bases as possible.


yep, i pretty much make sure my overclock passes every game/application/stress test i have before i declare it stable lol.

My girlfriends brother got his 8350 to 5.3ghz, passed like 10 minutes of p95, called it stable, went to play skyrim and crashed right off the loading screen until he bumped it back down to like 4.6ghz.

oh also, anyone realllllly hoping asus makes a hero board for x99 chipset when haswell-e comes out? would love to have this board with quad channel ddr4 memory support and 4 way sli support without having to pay for all the LN2 features ill never use.


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Well, you can definitely be stable under stress testing and fail in game, it is the reason I don't use prime95. interesting that IBT didn't catch it though, maybe run IBT at levels above standard until you hit the thermal wall.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is to test your oc with battlefield 3. the game uses dpi cores a lot so if you're unstable that game will expose it. That music also crashes it is unexpected, try a little more on the Vcore, should fix it.


i ran IBT at the next level up and it failed straight away (4.5GHz @ 2.275V)

i went to 4.4GHz @ 2.275V and it passed IBT on "high" with max temps of 96-98 degrees

are these temps safe? what is the thermal wall?

im installing Battlefield 3 right now and will test it out

also, should i set it to Adaptive Mode?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, i pretty much make sure my overclock passes every game/application/stress test i have before i declare it stable lol.
> 
> My girlfriends brother got his 8350 to 5.3ghz, passed like 10 minutes of p95, called it stable, went to play skyrim and crashed right off the loading screen until he bumped it back down to like 4.6ghz.
> 
> oh also, anyone realllllly hoping asus makes a hero board for x99 chipset when haswell-e comes out? would love to have this board with quad channel ddr4 memory support and 4 way sli support without having to pay for all the LN2 features ill never use.


Yes, same scenario with me, my OC of 4.4Ghz will pass any stress test, but will always freeze at playing Battlefield 3, downclocking to 4.2Ghz will play BF3 with zero issues.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> i ran IBT at the next level up and it failed straight away (4.5GHz @ 2.275V)
> 
> i went to 4.4GHz @ 2.275V and it passed IBT on "high" with max temps of 96-98 degrees
> 
> are these temps safe? what is the thermal wall?
> 
> im installing Battlefield 3 right now and will test it out
> 
> also, should i set it to Adaptive Mode?


I'm sure you mean 1.275V?

IBT is mostly about checking the max temps. Most of the times you can pass the 10 rounds without error but will easily crash in games or encoding.

Set adaptive once you have found your stable clocks using manual.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Yes, same scenario with me, my OC of 4.4Ghz will pass any stress test, but will always freeze at playing Battlefield 3, downclocking to 4.2Ghz will play BF3 with zero issues.


If it freezes, it could be that the cache ratio is too high or the cache voltage is too less. You might get 0x09 (Machine Check Exception) BSODs as well. Usually if Vcore or VRIN is too less, you'll get BSODs with 0x124.


----------



## pzb101

lol yeah 1.275V


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> If it freezes, it could be that the cache ratio is too high or the cache voltage is too less. You might get 0x09 (Machine Check Exception) BSODs as well. Usually if Vcore or VRIN is too less, you'll get BSODs with 0x124.


My cache ratio is on Auto. The screen will just go dirty white blank while playing BF3. I even put the Vcore up to 1.400V on 4.4Ghz but still it will go freezing. Even at 4.3Ghz it will freeze. I tried to set also on Manual and Adaptive but same result. Only downclocking to 4.2Ghz will play it smoothly even up to many hours. Im stuck now at 4.2Ghz, 1.28V Adaptive Mode.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> My cache ratio is on Auto. The screen will just go dirty white blank while playing BF3. I even put the Vcore up to 1.400V on 4.4Ghz but still it will go freezing. Even at 4.3Ghz it will freeze. I tried to set also on Manual and Adaptive but same result. Only downclocking to 4.2Ghz will play it smoothly even up to many hours. Im stuck now at 4.2Ghz, 1.28V Adaptive Mode.


Usually if you cannot stabilize the CPU by increasing Vcore, it could mean that the Input Voltage is too low. Set it to 1.9V (default is 1.8V) and see. You can experiment on lowering it later.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Usually if you cannot stabilize the CPU by increasing Vcore, it could mean that the Input Voltage is too low. Set it to 1.9V (default is 1.8V) and see. You can experiment on lowering it later.


Will try that, thanks Anusha.


----------



## TheKrimsonChin

How close is this board to the Maximus VI Formula performance wise? Cooling wise the Formula blows it out of the water..


----------



## pzb101

4.4GHz @ 1.275V is BF3 stable


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.275V is BF3 stable


Lucky You!


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.275V is BF3 stable


but its unstable when i put on Adaptive Mode, ***?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheKrimsonChin*
> 
> How close is this board to the Maximus VI Formula performance wise? Cooling wise the Formula blows it out of the water..


the formula is one of the top dogs of the ROG boards so it performs better (?) but the price is also higher. Apart from the CrossChill (air / water cooling) bit the 'thermal armor' is just a gimmick

review of the Formula (with the Hero in charts too) here


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheKrimsonChin*
> 
> How close is this board to the Maximus VI Formula performance wise? Cooling wise the Formula blows it out of the water..


the formula and hero arent even in the same category really.

hero - average gamer/overclocker board that CAN push some higher overclocks on air/water. The cooling on it stock for stock is the same so....??? under water yeah you have to buy a seperate waterblock for the hero unlike the formula, however the formula has an ALUMINUM waterblock on it, which means you get to buy new gpu waterblocks, cpu waterblocks and motherboard waterblocks when the galvanic corrosion from mixing copper and aluminum in your loop happens so...yeah.

Cant forget to mention the plastic dust and heat trap that asus decided to slap onto the formula, ugly cheap contraption designed to entice 13 year olds who stole their moms credit card.

The formula is basically a maximus extreme in terms of extreme cooling and overclocking features, except asus decided to cut off half the features that they wanted the extreme overclockers to buy it for, basically making it a confused extreme board that doesnt really know what he wants to do in life.

Basically, if you arent an extreme LN2 overclocker, the extreme and formula will perform just the same as the hero, while costing $100 and $200 more for features you will never use.

The hero however does exactly what asus wanted it do. Targeted for gamers, extreme gamers, new overclockers, average overclockers and veteran overclockers. The hero board will keep up with the rest in terms of overclocking, unless you bring liquid nitrogen into the equation then the extreme beats the hero, and the formula hides behind its plastic dust trap cuddling the 13 year olds who bought it.

source - i bought a formula to test it vs my other 1150 motherboards, found out how gimmicky and poop all the "OMG EXTRA FEATURES" were. sent it back, sticking with gigabyte z87 OC and the asus maximus hero.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzb101*
> 
> but its unstable when i put on Adaptive Mode, ***?


I could think of one thing but not sure if it is correct. When you put adaptive, the Vcore spikes up every now and then. If you monitor using HWiNFO64 while running the game, you might notice this. It happens in Crysis 3 for me. Probably happens in BF3 as well. First I thought it happened when AVX instructions are being used, but do games use it? No idea what FIVR is doing.

So, when you get those spikes, your Input voltage might be insufficient for FIVR to regulate all the voltages and it might cause some other voltage - maybe cache voltage, or memory controller voltage to dip a bit. And this might make that component unstable and cause a BSOD. If increasing Inpu Voltage fixes this issue, maybe my claim is true.

Anyone else care to prove me right or wrong?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the formula and hero arent even in the same category really.
> 
> hero - average gamer/overclocker board that CAN push some higher overclocks on air/water. The cooling on it stock for stock is the same so....??? under water yeah you have to buy a seperate waterblock for the hero unlike the formula, however the formula has an ALUMINUM waterblock on it, which means you get to buy new gpu waterblocks, cpu waterblocks and motherboard waterblocks when the galvanic corrosion from mixing copper and aluminum in your loop happens so...yeah.
> 
> Cant forget to mention the plastic dust and heat trap that asus decided to slap onto the formula, ugly cheap contraption designed to entice 13 year olds who stole their moms credit card.
> 
> The formula is basically a maximus extreme in terms of extreme cooling and overclocking features, except asus decided to cut off half the features that they wanted the extreme overclockers to buy it for, basically making it a confused extreme board that doesnt really know what he wants to do in life.
> 
> Basically, if you arent an extreme LN2 overclocker, the extreme and formula will perform just the same as the hero, while costing $100 and $200 more for features you will never use.
> 
> The hero however does exactly what asus wanted it do. Targeted for gamers, extreme gamers, new overclockers, average overclockers and veteran overclockers. The hero board will keep up with the rest in terms of overclocking, unless you bring liquid nitrogen into the equation then the extreme beats the hero, and the formula hides behind its plastic dust trap cuddling the 13 year olds who bought it.
> 
> *source - i bought a formula to test it vs my other 1150 motherboards, found out how gimmicky and poop all the "OMG EXTRA FEATURES" were. sent it back, sticking with gigabyte z87 OC and the asus maximus hero*.


This.


----------



## delavan

This is where I sit now:

CORE = 45
BCLK = 100
CPU Core Voltage = 1.26V MANUAL mode
Min-Max cache ratio = 39
Cache voltage = AUTO
Ram = 1866MHz 1.5V
CPU Power phase = OPTIMIZED
CPU Current Capability = 110%
Speed Step = Enabled

MAX temps with H100i set to balanced, stock fans is 78 degrees C during AIDA64 stress testing.

Max temp during gaming 65 degrees C.

So, 4.5GHz is stable in AIDA 64 and in several hours of Battlefield 3.
Honestly, I'm planning on playing BF4 for the next two years with my clan buddies....so Battlefield is the main focus.

So now, my questions to you HERO owners!

-Where is Sonic radar? (seems a gimmick, but wanna try it at least once).

-Does the game first application is worth anything? (network LAN priorization for the online games).

Oh BTW, I like the sound on this board, a nice improvement for onboard audio...might still not be on par with dedicated, but still nice.

now, next step is either 2 X GTX 760 in SLI or a single GTX780 (with SLI down the road lol)


----------



## szeged

i honestly cant see why people who buy the formula over the extreme if theyre extreme overclockers(which most who buy the boards in the first place arent) unless they want the garbage plastic "armor" cover for looks.


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I could think of one thing but not sure if it is correct. When you put adaptive, the Vcore spikes up every now and then. If you monitor using HWiNFO64 while running the game, you might notice this. It happens in Crysis 3 for me. Probably happens in BF3 as well. First I thought it happened when AVX instructions are being used, but do games use it? No idea what FIVR is doing.
> 
> So, when you get those spikes, your Input voltage might be insufficient for FIVR to regulate all the voltages and it might cause some other voltage - maybe cache voltage, or memory controller voltage to dip a bit. And this might make that component unstable and cause a BSOD. If increasing Inpu Voltage fixes this issue, maybe my claim is true.
> 
> Anyone else care to prove me right or wrong?


dunno but now im down to 4.3GHz when i use it

has this sort of thing happened to anyone else?

id like to get back to 4.4HGz while also keeping Adaptive Mode, it seems like a sensible thing to use


----------



## delavan

Call me crazy,

But I swear by the MANUAL mode....For me stability = don't play with my stuff! So fluctuations in voltage I don't want.


----------



## pzb101

personally, i like the simple design of the Hero and i like that it doesnt have a lot of stuff that i dont need


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Call me crazy,
> 
> But I swear by the MANUAL mode....For me stability = don't play with my stuff! So fluctuations in voltage I don't want.


wait, what is the point of using Adaptive Mode anyway?

increase the life span of the CPU? save on energy bills?


----------



## delavan

Adaptative? Save a few milliwatts? I don't like to adapt period. LOL reluctant to change I guess.

The bases of overclocking will never change: Careful with the volts and control the temperatures...if you're sitting at acceptable volts and temps, leave it at that...your CPU will be outdated before it dies!

To me, all power saving features are for the "non power users", except maybe for [email protected] guys who run their rigs at full blast 24/7....or customers living whre electricity is really expensive....

dunno, I disable power saving features by default...and I like SLI...electricity is not really expensive around my place...I'm lucky I guess

The only thing I don't like is the lack of more legacy USB 2.0 on the board.

As I use a H100i cooler, I use the only USB 2.0 connector available for it....my case's USB are not plugged-in anymore.

but no big deal, I use the USB 3 (3.5 inch) adapter that came from my P8P67 deluxe for my front USB needs...anyway, nice to see that we got with the times and ditch legacy crapiola....


----------



## Chomuco

new!! i7 4770K @ 4.4Ghz / Asus Maximus VI Hero / 8GB Corsair domin GTX8 2X4G 2400mhz ,vga sli 680 lightning


----------



## delavan

I dig the white case and sleeving!

Those cards look nice also.
What are your OC settings? It's one of the most important part of posting here IMHO....

SETTINGS where are ya?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new!! i7 4770K @ 4.4Ghz / Asus Maximus VI Hero / 8GB Corsair domin GTX8 2X4G 2400mhz ,vga sli 680 lightning
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lookin great, welcome to the club


----------



## delavan

Testing at 4.5GHz again...

BCLK 100
Core ratio 45
1866MHz ram at 1.5V
Cpu Power Phase EXTREME
Cpu Current Capacity 110%
Cpu Core volts: 1.27 MANUAL mode

CPU-Z shows Volts at 1.28...goes up to 1.296 at times during AIDA64 stress testing

voltage is a little high for a 4.5 multi me thinks....

Cpu Cache volts AUTO
Speedstep ENABLED
Cpu C States ENABLED

Max temp after an hour of AIDA64 = 76 degrees C

1 hour AIDA64 tested stable (not much I know)
3 hours BF3 multiplayer stable...


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Adaptative? Save a few milliwatts? I don't like to adapt period. LOL reluctant to change I guess.
> 
> The bases of overclocking will never change: Careful with the volts and control the temperatures...if you're sitting at acceptable volts and temps, leave it at that...your CPU will be outdated before it dies!
> 
> To me, all power saving features are for the "non power users", except maybe for [email protected] guys who run their rigs at full blast 24/7....or customers living whre electricity is really expensive....
> 
> dunno, I disable power saving features by default...and I like SLI...electricity is not really expensive around my place...I'm lucky I guess
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the lack of more legacy USB 2.0 on the board.
> 
> As I use a H100i cooler, I use the only USB 2.0 connector available for it....my case's USB are not plugged-in anymore.
> 
> but no big deal, I use the USB 3 (3.5 inch) adapter that came from my P8P67 deluxe for my front USB needs...anyway, nice to see that we got with the times and ditch legacy crapiola....


NZXT usb expansion hub, my solution


----------



## Nexo

That is a really nice board but I still like the Gigabyte Z87X-OC better.


----------



## szeged

I tested this board vs the gigabyte z 87 OC, while both are nice, i like the hero better









yay opinions







lol

didnt care much for gigabytes z87 bios


----------



## VeerK

Same here, I've owned and tested both, the Hero held a more stable OC, sound was a bit better, and the color scheme was more maneuverable. I thought this was Hero owners only


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hero review at Hardware Canucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptative? Save a few milliwatts? I don't like to adapt period. LOL reluctant to change I guess.
> The bases of overclocking will never change: Careful with the volts and control the temperatures...if you're sitting at acceptable volts and temps, leave it at that...your CPU will be outdated before it dies!
> To me, all power saving features are for the "non power users", except maybe for [email protected] guys who run their rigs at full blast 24/7....or customers living whre electricity is really expensive....
> dunno, I disable power saving features by default...and I like SLI...electricity is not really expensive around my place...I'm lucky I guess
> 
> 
> *The only thing I don't like is the lack of more legacy USB 2.0 on the board.*
> As I use a H100i cooler, I use the only USB 2.0 connector available for it....my case's USB are not plugged-in anymore.
> but no big deal, I use the USB 3 (3.5 inch) adapter that came from my P8P67 deluxe for my front USB needs...anyway, nice to see that we got with the times and ditch legacy crapiola....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> NZXT usb expansion hub, my solution
Click to expand...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the mobo got 2 usb 2.0 connectors and 1 usb 3.0 connector, right?


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the mobo got 2 usb 2.0 connectors and 1 usb 3.0 connector, right?


Oh KK, the Asus ROG extention port has a USB 2.0 connector to it (without the plastic female housing) that can be used if the ROG gizmo is not being used. I don't have it (don't even think it' sold separately).

From HardwareCanucks review:



Thanks for pointing it out Grim...guess I was scrambling to put the rig together to start OC'ing. I'll rework everything cabling in the case, as I ordered 6 of those pups (aerocool sharks 120mm RED leds):



Red theme! NCIX had them at 40% off this weekend. My old Antec Tricool were getting noisy rattling periodically anyway... Too bad my case doesn't have a black interior...and I'm too lazy to have it powered coated


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Well I got rid of my 2600K and my Intel DZ68BC (crappy board) and I am now a proud owner of a 4770K and the Asus Maximus VI Hero! I would love to join this club. For now here's a video of my old build along with the new parts I bought last week: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtleSCwfoSU

This board has been so easy to work with and I got my 4770K to 4.4GHz easily just by using the 4-Way Optimization program: http://valid.canardpc.com/2894556

My temps weren't too bad after running Prime95 for 2 hours. I did hit a max of 81C but, for the most part, I got temps in the upper 60s to low 70s. I am happy at 4.4GHz so I don't think I will try to push it any higher, for now.


----------



## Chomuco

my 4770K to 4.4GHz maximus vi hero !!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2891155


----------



## szeged

very nice


----------



## SortOfGrim

The Hero and the Magnum (build log)


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice


nice!! http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62388-asus-z87-maximus-vi-hero-motherboard-review.html


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> nice!! http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62388-asus-z87-maximus-vi-hero-motherboard-review.html


nice review







when i get time ill update the one here on OCN to be an actual overview of the board, instead of just my first impressions


----------



## VeerK

Is anyone else dealing with an awkward 4 seconds of gap time in between when the ROG symbol with Windows loading in UEFI mode and when the Log in screen shows up? Used to be that at 3.6 seconds the motherboard turned on 6.8 finished post and 7.8 windows would finish loading from my SSD and at 8.8 I'd be on my splash screen. Now I have the exact same timing except I am stuck waiting until 11.8 to see the splash screen.

Does anyone know if any of the boot options in the bios under CSM or if the PCIe/iGPU settings are affecting this? I use a discrete GPU...


----------



## delavan

My 4.5GHz OC finally crashed after 2 hours of BF3....frustrating Haswell OCing...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> nice!! http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62388-asus-z87-maximus-vi-hero-motherboard-review.html


Not to be a total "I told you already' kind of a-hole but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hero review at Hardware Canucks
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the mobo got 2 usb 2.0 connectors and 1 usb 3.0 connector, right?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4.5GHz OC finally crashed after 2 hours of BF3....frustrating Haswell OCing...


Same here but it crashed while encoding H.264. It's gonna be another hectic week!!!


----------



## uaedroid

Anusha, please share how is the comparison between Hero's audio and your discreet sound card?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Anusha, please share how is the comparison between Hero's audio and your discreet sound card?


I'm no audiophile. I have 9 Z623 speaker set and Roccat Kave headset. The only difference I could feel was that the audio output of my X-Fi Titanium card was way louder than the and output of the SupremeFX. But that isn't an issue because the speaker and the headset are loud on their own.

Quality wise I couldn't distinguish between the two. Like I said, I'm no audiophile.

The Realtek audio control panel is much simpler and quick. When I game, I switch from 2.l to 5.1 speakers and so far it has been flawless. Sometimes the x-Fi audio disappears. I currently don't nave my X-F; card plugged in because it blocks the air intake for the video card.

If you are an audiophile, you might find a quality difference. Right now I don't miss my discreet card. I've seen some people have issues with the SupremeFX audio on some boards so I'm keeping the X-Fi locked up in the closet in case mine starts to act up.


----------



## uaedroid

Thanks Anusha. I do not have a discrete sound card that is why I cannot compare. But I do notice the improvement from my old mobo while watching movies and listening to music. Thanks man.


----------



## delavan

I also can vouch that this Supreme FX onboard audio is better than the Realtek 889 on my previous P8P67 DELUXE. Sound is louder and I hear more details....I can't compare with dedicated sound, last soundcard was an old X-FI audigy 2Zs lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> I also can vouch that this Supreme FX onboard audio is better than the Realtek 889 on my previous P8P67 DELUXE. Sound is louder and I hear more details....I can't compare with dedicated sound, last soundcard was an old X-FI audigy 2Zs lol


ever get your OC stable after that BF3 crash?


----------



## BaByBlue69

babyblue69

hello all








After multiple difficulty with my old MC. I preferred to change everything

i7-920D0 ---> i7-4770K


HD7870 ---> GTX660


P6TDeluxeV2 ---> Maximus VI Hero


Dominator 3x 2Go ---> Vengeance 2x 8Go









Saddened, I photographed the MC before I did not think of entering the club

Thank


----------



## pzb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69*
> 
> i7-920D0 ---> i7-4770K
> 
> P6TDeluxeV2 ---> Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Dominator 3x 2Go ---> Vengeance 2x 8Go


pretty much the same as me


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> ever get your OC stable after that BF3 crash?


Well, I really don't want to do this, but I lowered the clocks to 4.4GHZ... I didn't have time for much testing in the past few days. I really wish to get it stable at 4.5, especially because I came from a Sandy Bridge at 4.5....I know Haswell's IPC is better clock for clock than SB, but still!

At 4.5, I also had issues with one setting (dunno which tho) that was causing the computer to reboot instead of shutting down when I was using the "shut down" button in Windows...


----------



## pandalin

Hi,

Just found this topic, sign me up, Hero owner, cpu is 4670k, 4.6ghz, 1.24v. I'll post some pictures when i get home.

Does anyone else experience a small buzzing sound when installing something ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

The Asus Maximus VI Hero review by Guru3d


----------



## Mysticode

Ok, I've literally been up all night, trying to get a UEFI boot to work of my USB stick with Win7 transferred to it, in order to install Win7 to a GPT partition.

This is where i'm at now.

- USB stick, WIN7, FAT32
- Booting as USB kingston device in UEFI mode (confirmed, as two modes are being displayed in the Boot menu of the Hero board, and I am clicking on the UEFI option for the USB stick
- Windows installer loads up, no options for GPT are present. Press shift-f11, and convert my blank hard drive into GPT format. Reboot, try the Windows installer again, and it says The volume is not compatible with Windows.

What the heck is going on here?

*sips some coffee*


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The Asus Maximus VI Hero review by Guru3d


One thing i cant understand, every single review, of every single mb, they just oc cpu with two clicks. One on vcore and one on cpu multi at 4.6-4.8Ghz and everyone is just limited by cooling. And if you check the OC HW thread there are people that cant be stable even at 4.3-4.4Ghz with the same mb even when playing with every single mb option. Useless to review with handpicked cpus imo.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> One thing i cant understand, every single review, of every single mb, they just oc cpu with two clicks. One on vcore and one on cpu multi at 4.6-4.8Ghz and everyone is just limited by cooling. And if you check the OC HW thread there are people that cant be stable even at 4.3-4.4Ghz with the same mb even when playing with every single mb option. Useless to review with handpicked cpus imo.


Useless? Not really, if they're using the same CPU with different motherboards that's just one variable, which is the motherboard and the whole point of the review, which makes them very much valid.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Ok, I've literally been up all night, trying to get a UEFI boot to work of my USB stick with Win7 transferred to it, in order to install Win7 to a GPT partition.
> 
> This is where i'm at now.
> 
> - USB stick, WIN7, FAT32
> - Booting as USB kingston device in UEFI mode (confirmed, as two modes are being displayed in the Boot menu of the Hero board, and I am clicking on the UEFI option for the USB stick
> - Windows installer loads up, no options for GPT are present. Press shift-f11, and convert my blank hard drive into GPT format. Reboot, try the Windows installer again, and it says The volume is not compatible with Windows.
> 
> What the heck is going on here?
> 
> *sips some coffee*










Did you use Diskpart to create a partition on the usb drive?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> One thing i cant understand, every single review, of every single mb, they just oc cpu with two clicks. One on vcore and one on cpu multi at 4.6-4.8Ghz and everyone is just limited by cooling. And if you check the OC HW thread there are people that cant be stable even at 4.3-4.4Ghz with the same mb even when playing with every single mb option. Useless to review with handpicked cpus imo.


I don't quite understand your issue. " handpicked cpu"?


----------



## Mysticode

Yes I did.

I assume in the "Boot" menu of the Hero, I want to select the UEFI boot options for my USB storage?


----------



## Anusha

I cannot believe Asus has released only two BIOS versions for this board.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> I cannot believe Asus has released only two BIOS versions for this board.


Well, the Haswell/Z87 platform just came out in June right? Is it that bad to have only 2 BIOS revs out at this point?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Well, the Haswell/Z87 platform just came out in June right? Is it that bad to have only 2 BIOS revs out at this point?


If they cannot improve it any more, then fine. But most other makers are released BIOS updates like once every two weeks


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> If they cannot improve it any more, then fine. But most other makers are released BIOS updates like once every two weeks


Is there any problem you are experiencing that would require a bios update? You generally release bios updates to fix problems, not for the hell of it. Comparing Asus to other companies Bios release time schedule doesn't make complete sense, just on the merit of quantity alone.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Is there any problem you are experiencing that would require a bios update? You generally release bios updates to fix problems, not for the hell of it. Comparing Asus to other companies Bios release time schedule doesn't make complete sense, just on the merit of quantity alone.


more stable overclocks perhaps? what if it can be improved with a bios update? i'm sure they won't bring any new "features" with a bios update though.

how about being able to reboot to BIOS by pressing the DirectKey button even when you are in the OS? currently when you press it, it would simply turn the PC off. then we have to press it again. this should not be hard to implement if they already can shutdown the PC properly right?

how about adding more "oomph" to the fan controlling in the bios? at least let us lower the minimum duty cycle to something like 25% or even less? right now it is at 40 for normal fans and 60 for CPU fan iirc. that alone is the only reason why i have to install AISuite III which most people call buggy. i'm not saying they have to implement fan xpert II in bios. that probably isn't possible with the ROM size limit. i just want them to move some of the features to BIOS. MSI have much more functional fan controlling in bios.

why cannot they simply let us set faster USB charging option in BIOS? why do we need a special driver for that?


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> how about being able to reboot to BIOS by pressing the DirectKey button even when you are in the OS? currently when you press it, it would simply turn the PC off. then we have to press it again. this should not be hard to implement if they already can shutdown the PC properly right?


This I do by using *ASUS boot settings 1.00.09* (it was on the mobo CD). By clicking on that shortcut (I have it on the desktop), the system reboots and goes directly into the BIOS...I REALLY like that feature...

For the DirectKey, I haven't tried it yet, but yes I was expecting that button to be pressed and reboot to BIOS in one step....


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> This I do by using *ASUS boot settings 1.00.09* (it was on the mobo CD). By clicking on that shortcut (I have it on the desktop), the system reboots and goes directly into the BIOS...I REALLY like that feature...
> 
> For the DirectKey, I haven't tried it yet, but yes I was expecting that button to be pressed and reboot to BIOS in one step....


i use it (boot settings) too because there is no other option. that's not a new functionality. why cannot Asus simply use what's built into their hardware? press the reset button, reboot and boom. you are in bios. why do you need to launch an app, battle with the button (it has a mouse over feature that makes the image animate and you have to wait till it is finished to click the button) and then reboot?


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> how about adding more "oomph" to the fan controlling in the bios? at least let us lower the minimum duty cycle to something like 25% or even less? right now it is at 40 for normal fans and 60 for CPU fan iirc. that alone is the only reason why i have to install AISuite III which most people call buggy. i'm not saying they have to implement fan xpert II in bios. that probably isn't possible with the ROM size limit. i just want them to move some of the features to BIOS. MSI have much more functional fan controlling in bios.
> 
> why cannot they simply let us set faster USB charging option in BIOS? why do we need a special driver for that?


As far as the fans go, I think that may be a general fan hardware/electrical limitation. Most that I've seen only start spinning at 40% power.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> As far as the fans go, I think that may be a general fan hardware/electrical limitation. Most that I've seen only start spinning at 40% power.


true, my fan controller (NXZT Sentry Mesh) starts at 40% too


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i use it (boot settings) too because there is no other option. that's not a new functionality. why cannot Asus simply use what's built into their hardware? press the reset button, reboot and boom. you are in bios. why do you need to launch an app, battle with the button (it has a mouse over feature that makes the image animate and you have to wait till it is finished to click the button) and then reboot?


That functionality assumes that you have your case open, and the system fully set up and in OS. After initial set up, I don't see that many instances of this situation, especially if you can just press the onboard power button too. Is it really necessary to have a bios rev released to allow one button to do what two buttons already do without a hitch?


----------



## szeged

Features such as the onboard start,reset and directkey are for initial setups or open air bench rigs really. Yeah they're nice incase you get stuck etc, but really they were designed with in case rigs as an after thought. I don't mind it really, my sad makes restarts to bios almost instant anyways. Would he nice though for the directkey to work like the msi gd65 gaming board, one click restarts the board and goes straight to bios.

In other news...ekwb is taking forever to release a waterblock for the hero, at this rate I might have qacustom one milled locally.


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone having the weird stall/sound pause issue at Windows login?

To quote a recent post explaining this issue at rog.asus.com:

"2) The Stall or pause
Usually after starting is when its most present, specially after windows log on screen, there is a 3-5 sec pause where i lose control of all things, and, there is also a sound on the speakers from the windows loading sound that stalls and its like a driver is not responding for a few seconds and then i regain control of my PC. There are sometimes that the stall is bigger than 5 sec, and i get a kernel nvidia driver stop responding.... so this is what im atm blaming, and that nvidia hasnt released stable drivers for the GTX780, at least as stable as the 314.22. But im not too sure yet, what this is. I didnt want to post before as im not sure this is Asus fault, but seeing so many other posting the same issues decided to post my experience also.

The pauses or not responding were much more present before i updated to 0711, before i still had it after loading windows, i open a file on hdd or a game or program and sometimes the stall/pause came back, and then nothing for hours and again. But since 0711 its only present on windows loadup, after that i dont have this issue anymore as i used to.
"


----------



## Turt1e

My first board died a month ago, and the replacement's clock doesn't work properly. I've contacted ASUS support but all they told me to do was RMA it again. Is there anything else I can do to fix it, and how do I use the 1 click overclocking with AI Suite like on the TUF/channel boards?


----------



## hophead75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone having the weird stall/sound pause issue at Windows login?
> 
> To quote a recent post explaining this issue at rog.asus.com:
> 
> "2) The Stall or pause
> Usually after starting is when its most present, specially after windows log on screen, there is a 3-5 sec pause where i lose control of all things, and, there is also a sound on the speakers from the windows loading sound that stalls and its like a driver is not responding for a few seconds and then i regain control of my PC. There are sometimes that the stall is bigger than 5 sec, and i get a kernel nvidia driver stop responding.... so this is what im atm blaming, and that nvidia hasnt released stable drivers for the GTX780, at least as stable as the 314.22. But im not too sure yet, what this is. I didnt want to post before as im not sure this is Asus fault, but seeing so many other posting the same issues decided to post my experience also.
> 
> The pauses or not responding were much more present before i updated to 0711, before i still had it after loading windows, i open a file on hdd or a game or program and sometimes the stall/pause came back, and then nothing for hours and again. But since 0711 its only present on windows loadup, after that i dont have this issue anymore as i used to.
> "


Mine does this randomly, although this has seemed to go away as of late.


----------



## hophead75

I have a memory question. In the bios, should I use the XMP setting? I have Corsair Vengeance memory which is XMP capable.


----------



## Chomuco

go which is XMP capable.bios


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> That functionality assumes that you have your case open


sorry, but WHAT?

you simply plug the wire from the reset button and you don't need your case open. that is a feature JJ says in his videos. why couldn't they simply go the extra mile when they already had the gas left? i am still testing my OC and this is a handy utility. maybe they are keeping these for the next generation.

and then there is this new microcode update to CPUs and it seems to come with a bios update. that alone is a reason for them to release a new bios.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> sorry, but WHAT?
> 
> you simply plug the wire from the reset button and you don't need your case open. that is a feature JJ says in his videos. why couldn't they simply go the extra mile when they already had the gas left? i am still testing my OC and this is a handy utility. maybe they are keeping these for the next generation.
> 
> and then there is this new microcode update to CPUs and it seems to come with a bios update. that alone is a reason for them to release a new bios.


What is your point then? You want one button to do what you can do with another button, via the method JJ mentioned? If you're going to the Bios that often then just wire the reset to go to Bios.

I'm not aware of any upcoming microcode update.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> sorry, but WHAT?
> 
> you simply plug the wire from the reset button and you don't need your case open. that is a feature JJ says in his videos. why couldn't they simply go the extra mile when they already had the gas left? i am still testing my OC and this is a handy utility. maybe they are keeping these for the next generation.
> 
> and then there is this new microcode update to CPUs and it seems to come with a bios update. that alone is a reason for them to release a new bios.


What is your point then? You want one button to do what you can do with another button, via the method JJ mentioned? If you're going to the Bios that often then just wire the reset to go to Bios.

I'm not aware of any upcoming microcode update.


----------



## SortOfGrim

press F2/Del when restarting works too and better. I won't be using that direct key at all, pretty much as I won't be using the start/reset switches on the mobo. It's a nice feature but not very practical


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> What is your point then? You want one button to do what you can do with another button, via the method JJ mentioned? If you're going to the Bios that often then just wire the reset to go to Bios.
> 
> I'm not aware of any upcoming microcode update.


You are not getting it. Maybe I'm not explaining well enough.

You know that there is a functionality called DirectKey, right? It's is not a new functionality, but what they added newly with Z87 boards is that in addrion to the onboard button which most people don't have access to, you can plug the reset button cable and use it as the DirectKey button. Now it becomes a feature that normal people can also use.

Now, it only works when you have the PC turned OFF (with the power cable plugged in). It works differently when you are in the OS. It simply works as the power button. Ot shuts the PC down (properly) when you press it. What I want is it to reboot and enter the BIOS, instead of having to press it again when the PC shuts off. You can use the Boot Settings app instead, but it requires you to open the app, press reboot and then confirm that you want to reboot. Why not simply make the reset button/DirectKey do it? They also have all the dots. They only need to connect them properly. That is a simply thing to do. Why they didn't do that in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## delavan

Anusha,

As this issue annoys the hell out of you, I wish ASUS fixes it in the next BIOS rev. Maybe you want to get in touch with them to let them know.

Alright, here at my end:

Cores 44
Core volts 1.25 V Manual mode (CPU-Z still reads 1.264V, dont' understand, manual mode should stay at input volts)
Cache 39
Cache volts AUTO

RAM:[email protected]

DIGI-VRM + ALL AUTO

Rest all AUTO

I passed one hour of Intel XTU CPU stress test, max temp 69 degrees C

I passed one hour of Intel XTU MEMORY stress test, max temp 70 degrees C

Now, the DREADED Haswell stability bench BATTLEFIELD 3 MP!!!!

I have a crack out of that, as nobody would ever think of reffering about a game for stability testing, but as Haswell seems to pass synthetic tests but still crashed in some games, here we are.

Now, gotta pass a night of BF3 MP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamlucky

Hi guys. I thought I should check up on how you guys are doing.

As some of you know, I was admitted to hospital for major heart surgery a couple of weeks ago. This was a success. I was discharged 10 days later. Wounds are still healing. Chest muscles are still very sore, but I am recovering.

It's good to see that this thread has really taken off. Keep up the good work guys and I'm really proud of you all.

I will check in every now and then until I have fully recovered.

(PS Daytime telly is really really boring - I feel like killing myself).


----------



## delavan

iamlucky,

Really glad to see you're doing all right!

Take the time it takes, seems like you've been thru very serious surgery!


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turt1e*
> 
> My first board died a month ago, and the replacement's clock doesn't work properly. I've contacted ASUS support but all they told me to do was RMA it again. Is there anything else I can do to fix it, and how do I use the 1 click overclocking with AI Suite like on the TUF/channel boards?


There is a thread about this on the ASUS ROG forums, I don't know the fix but from a quick read it's simple and has worked for everyone who's tried it...sorry no more info but check out the ROG forums.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Hi guys. I thought I should check up on how you guys are doing.
> 
> As some of you know, I was admitted to hospital for major heart surgery a couple of weeks ago. This was a success. I was discharged 10 days later. Wounds are still healing. Chest muscles are still very sore, but I am recovering.
> 
> It's good to see that this thread has really taken off. Keep up the good work guys and I'm really proud of you all.
> 
> I will check in every now and then until I have fully recovered.
> 
> (PS Daytime telly is really really boring - I feel like killing myself).


Glad to know it was a successful operation.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Hi guys. I thought I should check up on how you guys are doing.
> 
> As some of you know, I was admitted to hospital for major heart surgery a couple of weeks ago. This was a success. I was discharged 10 days later. Wounds are still healing. Chest muscles are still very sore, but I am recovering.
> 
> It's good to see that this thread has really taken off. Keep up the good work guys and I'm really proud of you all.
> 
> I will check in every now and then until I have fully recovered.
> 
> (PS Daytime telly is really really boring - I feel like killing myself).


Glad to hear everything went okay!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Anusha,
> 
> As this issue annoys the hell out of you, I wish ASUS fixes it in the next BIOS rev. Maybe you want to get in touch with them to let them know.


nah i guess i've given up trying to clock my CPU higher. it's a dog! i don't need to enter the bios often. i was just saying, they can improve their bios without giving away anything special that they are aiming with Broadwell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Alright, here at my end:
> 
> Cores 44
> Core volts 1.25 V Manual mode (CPU-Z still reads 1.264V, dont' understand, manual mode should stay at input volts)
> Cache 39
> Cache volts AUTO
> 
> RAM:[email protected]
> 
> DIGI-VRM + ALL AUTO
> 
> Rest all AUTO
> 
> I passed one hour of Intel XTU CPU stress test, max temp 69 degrees C
> 
> I passed one hour of Intel XTU MEMORY stress test, max temp 70 degrees C
> 
> Now, the DREADED Haswell stability bench BATTLEFIELD 3 MP!!!!
> 
> I have a crack out of that, as nobody would ever think of reffering about a game for stability testing, but as Haswell seems to pass synthetic tests but still crashed in some games, here we are.
> 
> Now, gotta pass a night of BF3 MP!!!!!!!!!!


i've passed 12hrs+ Intel XTU but to fail Handbrake.
Prime95 is never stable at 44x up to 1.3V Vcore. i don't wanna push any higher just for 100MHz.

i went back to 43x @ 1.24V. i'll probably try to get Uncore up a bit. currently at 39x with 1.08V. now it is time to optimize for efficiency by tweaking the volts and Digi+ settings.


----------



## delavan

OCing Haswell is an exercise in randomness and frustration lol!

I'm not giving up on 4.5Ghz yet, as I think people will develop better understanding of settings and "special recipes" to OC this thing...

so I'm waiting...


----------



## Chomuco

wow!!


----------



## ChaosAD

This board has hdmi output and my monitor has a displayport input. With a simple hdmi to dp cable will i be able to use the intergrated gpu to display 2560x1440 res?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> This board has hdmi output and my monitor has a displayport input. With a simple hdmi to dp cable will i be able to use the intergrated gpu to display 2560x1440 res?


I had a Z87 sabertooth and i used the display output on my 2560x1600 display and it worked fine so im assuming it should be no different for this board.

Also reporting in, running my 4770K @ 4.6 1.430V, cache at 4.5 1.440V RAM @ 2133
Good board, got myself a C2 version too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I had a Z87 sabertooth and i used the display output on my 2560x1600 display and it worked fine so im assuming it should be no different for this board.
> 
> Also reporting in, running my 4770K @ 4.6 1.430V, cache at 4.5 1.440V RAM @ 2133
> Good board, got myself a C2 version too.


grats on the c2 board







what temps is your 4770k running at?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grats on the c2 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what temps is your 4770k running at?


Ive tried an arsenal of stress tests and highest i had was 82C on one core, my chip is delided with CLU and custom loop.
My chip is also very picky with the voltage. If VRIN is more or less than .410-.430 apart from core, instant 124 BSOD.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally, my Hero is done








Installed win7 using the usb and worked smoothly, then waiting for all the updates to install








Now installing some games. Also checking out that RAMdisk feature.
Mandatory pix


----------



## arthrodoc

I acquired one of these last week for my son's new computer build (for his university courses). Build went well (i7 4770; Dark Rock 2 cooler; corsair vengeance low profile 2x8GB 1600; OCZ Vector 256 for boot; 2x2TB WD Red HD in Raid 0. EVGA Supernova NEX750 power supply. His old graphics card ASUS dual cooler 560 series, I think ) To replace a 3yr old Dell Alienware that was failing.

Build went well, booted up fine.

Once it was all running, and he'd restored his backed up files from his old computer, he wanted to have a look a a gentle speed up.

First tried CPU Level up in BIOS. Clicked on 4.2 level, and when it rebooted, it got stuck on the BIOS logo screen, and would not go beyond. Just sat there. No response to Del or F2. No response to turning it off or on. Tried the reset button on the MB. Got stuck at code 64 (something to do with CPU.) moved memory around, disconnected HD and SSD... nothing seemed to work. Reset the CMOS; took the battery out. About to give up, when after removing all the usb stuff plugged in, it finally restarted.

Had to rebuild the RAID, since it didn't recognized it. Reinstalled again (he has good backups.) Everything running fine on defaults.

Today he's looking into AI Suite 3, not resetting anything ... but had it run the fan opt ... on reboot it was stuck at the logo screen again. Turned it off. I was at work... when I came home and turned it on, it booted fine. In AI Suite, temps at 29 - 30 degrees for CPU and MB.

Looked at the 4 way optimization, and clicked go ahead ... and it seemed to get stuck at the logo screen after rebooting. We waited several minutes, thinking this was part of the optimization, and then, with no response to keyboard, and with a dread feeling, hit reset a few times. Nada. Tried turning it off and on, and after doing that a couple times, it restarted (whew) .... and came up in AI suite in what seemed to be third stage of optimization (not quite sure about that.)

And ... now at 4.2 MHz ... so he's pleased about that.

Question, after all this ... is it supposed to sit at the logo screen for minutes at a time after hitting the CPU level up, or running AI Suite? Or is there something haywire with this MB?

Happy to provide more details if I can..

..Mike


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arthrodoc*
> 
> Question, after all this ... is it supposed to sit at the logo screen for minutes at a time after hitting the CPU level up, or running AI Suite? Or is there something haywire with this MB?
> 
> Happy to provide more details if I can..
> 
> ..Mike


Nope. Are u running the latest bios? It could be that your CPU doesn't OC very well.


----------



## delavan

SortOfGrim,

Got to say, your computer case has some swag! Jeez it's nice....how much?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> SortOfGrim,
> 
> Got to say, your computer case has some swag! Jeez it's nice....how much?


I'm not selling it!








Check out the Magnum M8 here

---

Has anybody found a cure for that annoying 'Asus Mini Bar' at startup? Every time I turn it off..only to reappear at next startup


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm not selling it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Magnum M8 here
> 
> ---
> 
> Has anybody found a cure for that annoying 'Asus Mini Bar' at startup? Every time I turn it off..only to reappear at next startup


it wasnt showing up for me until i had to redo win7, now it wont gt fo


----------



## Uksoldierboy

Hi all,
Recently Upgraded from a AMD based system (fx4100 @4.8) to:

I7 4770K -H100
Asus Maximus hero VI
Corsair vengeance pro series (1866mhz) 8Gb
Corsair Force LS Series 120GB SSD (OS, APPS and Arma 3)
AMD 6950 flashed to 6970 @950/1375 (soon to be a 9***)

The performance leap form systems has been huge, chuffed to bits with my rig and couldn't wait to get overclocking

My results so far:

4.5
45x multi
45x Unicore
vcore @1.200
Cache @1,240

4.6
46x multi
44x Unicore
vcore @1.250
Cache @1,240

4.7
47x multi
45x Unicore
vcore @1.284
Cache @1,250

Max temps are around 75c but lower while gaming, got lucky i think with this Cpu, about time too


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone else having an issue where at Windows startup, your Hero system will lock up and make a loud sound on your speakers (not able to use keyboard or mouse in this time)?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue where at Windows startup, your Hero system will lock up and make a loud sound on your speakers (not able to use keyboard or mouse in this time)?


no..did this occur after installing something? Does it also happen in safe mode?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue where at Windows startup, your Hero system will lock up and make a loud sound on your speakers (not able to use keyboard or mouse in this time)?


BSOD?


----------



## pandalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue where at Windows startup, your Hero system will lock up and make a loud sound on your speakers (not able to use keyboard or mouse in this time)?


I get this on when a setup runs. But a lot of people reported this on the rog forum topic i created:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35434-Maximus-VI-Hero-sound-problem/page4


----------



## Anusha

When I stress test, the monitoring tools (HWiNFO64, OCCT, AIDA64) show that the BLCK goes up to 102MHz (from 100MHz which is set in BIOS).

that is almost 1x multiplier bump. because of that, i cannot use a lower Vcore - I think. (well, i cannot check it because the darn thing don't stick to 100MHz)



I need to stop this. Any help?

By using SB PLL, I think I have made it happen less often. By using LC PLL, which should also be same as AUTO at 100MHz BCLK, the monitoring apps show the BCLK bump way sooner.

I'm running a 4770K @4.3GHz at the moment. The bios is official 711.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> no..did this occur after installing something? Does it also happen in safe mode?


This is since a fresh install of Windows, it's a new build so I have nothing previous to go off of. Have not yet tried safe mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> BSOD?


Nope, luckily.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandalin*
> 
> I get this on when a setup runs. But a lot of people reported this on the rog forum topic i created:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35434-Maximus-VI-Hero-sound-problem/page4


I'm in that thread as well, reported the same issue as you







Hello fellow ROG forum poster!


----------



## JacekRing

No overclockers certified on the club yet? wow...I'll change that shortly, as I'm already stable at 4.8 ghz @ 1.275v with x44 uncore (delidded 4770k). And this is cooled by a H80i AIO, upgrading to a Closed loop so I'll be upping my OC a lot more once I get that and will post necessary screen shots then


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> No overclockers certified on the club yet? wow...I'll change that shortly, as I'm already stable at 4.8 ghz @ 1.275v with x44 uncore (delidded 4770k). And this is cooled by a H80i AIO, upgrading to a Closed loop so I'll be upping my OC a lot more once I get that and will post necessary screen shots then


Front page should have a list of us.

5.2 stable at 1.3v for me, though I mostly run 4.8 at 1.25 v to keep temps in check.


----------



## JacekRing

OK I see it now just a link to a Google docs spreadsheet


----------



## arthrodoc

*Solved*: (re: issue below, in post 280)...

*Some USB devices will cause the system to hang during reboot at the logo (Press Del or F2 to enter Setup) screen. Unplug the device to continue!*

Turns out it was one of the USB attachments: device called a Jouse. It causes no trouble unless a change (seems any change: we tried several, including just change the wait item from 2 to 3 seconds) in BIOS settings causes it to hang at the logo screen on restart. Simply unplugging it lets it continue, and it has no trouble plugged back in once past the logo screen. Also no trouble with a restart, *UNLESS* something is changed, either by using AI Suite or BIOS.

Since we discovered that, no further trouble!

.. Mike
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arthrodoc*
> 
> I acquired one of these last week for my son's new computer build (for his university courses). Build went well (i7 4770; Dark Rock 2 cooler; corsair vengeance low profile 2x8GB 1600; OCZ Vector 256 for boot; 2x2TB WD Red HD in Raid 0. EVGA Supernova NEX750 power supply. His old graphics card ASUS dual cooler 560 series, I think ) To replace a 3yr old Dell Alienware that was failing.
> 
> Build went well, booted up fine.
> 
> Once it was all running, and he'd restored his backed up files from his old computer, he wanted to have a look a a gentle speed up.
> 
> First tried CPU Level up in BIOS. Clicked on 4.2 level, and when it rebooted, it got stuck on the BIOS logo screen, and would not go beyond. Just sat there. No response to Del or F2. No response to turning it off or on. Tried the reset button on the MB. Got stuck at code 64 (something to do with CPU.) moved memory around, disconnected HD and SSD... nothing seemed to work. Reset the CMOS; took the battery out. About to give up, when after removing all the usb stuff plugged in, it finally restarted.
> 
> Had to rebuild the RAID, since it didn't recognized it. Reinstalled again (he has good backups.) Everything running fine on defaults.
> 
> Today he's looking into AI Suite 3, not resetting anything ... but had it run the fan opt ... on reboot it was stuck at the logo screen again. Turned it off. I was at work... when I came home and turned it on, it booted fine. In AI Suite, temps at 29 - 30 degrees for CPU and MB.
> 
> Looked at the 4 way optimization, and clicked go ahead ... and it seemed to get stuck at the logo screen after rebooting. We waited several minutes, thinking this was part of the optimization, and then, with no response to keyboard, and with a dread feeling, hit reset a few times. Nada. Tried turning it off and on, and after doing that a couple times, it restarted (whew) .... and came up in AI suite in what seemed to be third stage of optimization (not quite sure about that.)
> 
> And ... now at 4.2 MHz ... so he's pleased about that.
> 
> Question, after all this ... is it supposed to sit at the logo screen for minutes at a time after hitting the CPU level up, or running AI Suite? Or is there something haywire with this MB?
> 
> Happy to provide more details if I can..
> 
> ..Mike


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arthrodoc*
> 
> *Solved*: (re: issue below, in post 280)...
> 
> *Some USB devices will cause the system to hang during reboot at the logo (Press Del or F2 to enter Setup) screen. Unplug the device to continue!*
> 
> Turns out it was one of the USB attachments: device called a Jouse. It causes no trouble unless a change (seems any change: we tried several, including just change the wait item from 2 to 3 seconds) in BIOS settings causes it to hang at the logo screen on restart. Simply unplugging it lets it continue, and it has no trouble plugged back in once past the logo screen. Also no trouble with a restart, *UNLESS* something is changed, either by using AI Suite or BIOS.
> 
> Since we discovered that, no further trouble!
> 
> .. Mike


Jouse.....is that that head/eye control device? It sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## arthrodoc

Also ... in my original message, I had written it was error code 64 on the LED when it hung, but I have since learned it was b4, which means "USB Hot plug". Would have saved a lot of work if I'd read it correctly (and understood what it meant!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arthrodoc*
> 
> *Solved*: (re: issue below, in post 280)...
> 
> *Some USB devices will cause the system to hang during reboot at the logo (Press Del or F2 to enter Setup) screen. Unplug the device to continue!*


----------



## arthrodoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Jouse.....is that that head/eye control device? It sounds vaguely familiar.


Yup ... mouth controlled mouse.


----------



## pandalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> I'm in that thread as well, reported the same issue as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello fellow ROG forum poster!


Hi








Did you try to see if the crackling happens event with default bios setting ? I myself did not, just thought of that. Will try when i get home.


----------



## SortOfGrim

My power options don't seem to save, even the one I created myself..

Never mind, it was AI Suite..again (EPU)


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone else get a 3 second monitor blackout delay at boot up with any graphics controller that is not native Microsoft Basic Display? With every fast boot option enabled, POST delay at 0, CSM disabled, Win8 UEFI mode, I get 6.8 seconds, but as soon as I add Intel HD4600 graphics controller or AMD Catalyst I jump to 9.8. The delay is exactly 3 seconds, and I haven't found any shred of evidence why


----------



## SortOfGrim

BTW, what is the normal debug code when all is well? AO/A0?


----------



## Chomuco

4770k @ 4.6 wc

http://i.imgur.com/32Hbata.jpg


----------



## Grumpy Daemonne

Greeting all!

Just received my Maximus VI Hero board not 5 min ago via FedEx!

Will post pics once my last component (WD 1Tb Caviar Black 64Mb 7100rpm) arrives at the end of this week.

I was only going to upgrade my current PC but then decided the only thing I am keeping is my case, and keyboard/mouse/G13/G93 peripherals. everything else is getting donated into a new case for my wife.

So on an Amazon spree (wife works for Amazon so i got a 10% + free shipping) I received:

Maximus VI hero
Intel i5 4670K
EVGA Geforce GTX760 2GB(I compromised on price, will get a 2nd in about 6mo to SLI)
Corsair HX750W PSU
Corsair Vengeance PRO 8GB 1600 DDR3 (non-pro series wasn't in stock at Amazon so i would've had to pay shipping and not gotten discount)
(also at the time I thought I would need the clearance for a Heat sink/Fan for my CPU)
Corsair hydro H100i CLC
Asus VS248H-P 24-Inch Full-HD LED Monitor (good price and preferred the 2ms response time to the 5ms+ IPSs for gaming)
WD 1Tb Caviar Black 64Mb 7100rpm On Order

Edit: forgot CoolerMaster HAF 932 ATX case
Edit2: LOL also forgot Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB SSD (friend let it go to me for $50)

I have been following the thread a bit and really like what I have been reading. Great Forum OP!

I should be putting this all together this coming Friday, otherwise I will delay to the following friday as my wife is coming into the busy season at Amazon and i will be single parenting alot for awhile.

Anticipating finding whether or not I win the CPU lottery with my chip!!!

Wish me luck!
/crossing fingers


----------



## Jodiuh

So...

I couldn't get this thing to boot and wound up @ fry's to get some RAM that was on the QVL list. When that didn't get boot, I got off my lazy butt and pulled the CMOS battery...longest minute of my life! Not only did that 1 stick boot, but my 4 Samsung UDIMM's 1600 1.35V low profile work just dandy @ CL9 and CR 1T! Yea!

Couple quick q's...

1. Is there a guide w/ info on all the BIOS settings...there's...a lot!
2. Haswell OC guide?
3. What apps to use for temps/benching? I noticed that HWMonitor is about 10C higher on the CPU than AI Suite.

Also, I'm seeing about 33C idle on the CPU and 30C on the motherboard in AI Suite. That seem ok?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So...
> 
> I couldn't get this thing to boot and wound up @ fry's to get some RAM that was on the QVL list. When that didn't get boot, I got off my lazy butt and pulled the CMOS battery...longest minute of my life! Not only did that 1 stick boot, but my 4 Samsung UDIMM's 1600 1.35V low profile work just dandy @ CL9 and CR 1T! Yea!
> 
> Couple quick q's...
> 
> 1. Is there a guide w/ info on all the BIOS settings...there's...a lot!
> 2. Haswell OC guide?
> 3. What apps to use for temps/benching? I noticed that HWMonitor is about 10C higher on the CPU than AI Suite.
> 
> Also, I'm seeing about 33C idle on the CPU and 30C on the motherboard in AI Suite. That seem ok?


1. There is a guide on the Asus ROG forums - I will have to dig up the link for you. Alternatively, perform a quick search on youtube.

2. There is a good Haswell OC guide on this forum. There is also a video specifically for OCing on Asus ROG boards. Again, perform a quick search on youtube or have a look at the Asus ROG forums.

3. I normally use HWInfo64 to monitor temperatures. The software uses the board's sensor to monitor the temperatures. You can also log statistics whilst gaming etc. If you need further advice on how to use HWInfo64, please let us know.

If you are air cooling, 33C idle is very good.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> BTW, what is the normal debug code when all is well? AO/A0?


A0. I will add a list of debug codes when I get a chance.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So...
> 
> I couldn't get this thing to boot and wound up @ fry's to get some RAM that was on the QVL list. When that didn't get boot, I got off my lazy butt and pulled the CMOS battery...longest minute of my life! Not only did that 1 stick boot, but my 4 Samsung UDIMM's 1600 1.35V low profile work just dandy @ CL9 and CR 1T! Yea!
> 
> Couple quick q's...
> 
> 1. Is there a guide w/ info on all the BIOS settings...there's...a lot!
> 
> 2. Haswell OC guide?
> 
> 3. What apps to use for temps/benching? I noticed that HWMonitor is about 10C higher on the CPU than AI Suite.
> 
> Also, I'm seeing about 33C idle on the CPU and 30C on the motherboard in AI Suite. That seem ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There is a guide on the Asus ROG forums - I will have to dig up the link for you. Alternatively, perform a quick search on youtube.
> 2. There is a good Haswell OC guide on this forum. There is also a video specifically for OCing on Asus ROG boards. Again, perform a quick search on youtube or have a look at the Asus ROG forums.
> 3. I normally use HWInfo64 to monitor temperatures. The software uses the board's sensor to monitor the temperatures. You can also log statistics whilst gaming etc. If you need further advice on how to use HWInfo64, please let us know.
> 
> If you are air cooling, 33C idle is very good.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the quick reply! I did find this one:

http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell

Which looks similar to the one I used for Lynnfield. But I'll check the ROG forums and look for the guide here on OCN. Does HWInfo64 line up w/ AI Suite?

I am on air w/ a Venomous X and a 1200 RPM Scythe SFLEX...tho in a 550D w/ only 2 in and 1 out SFLEX 1200's. I've got the filters and doors on too. Not the best for airflow, but I gotta have my quiet!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quick update...

So I'm seeing between 68C and 72C in Core Temp and AIDA64 w/ a top voltage of 1.264 and a turbo of 3.8Ghz...all stock settings for the 4670K. Does that seem about right for a Venomous X and a 1200 RPM Scythe SFLEX E?

Core Temp idle shows about 38C to 40C.


----------



## delavan

Jodiuh,

nice to see you found the issue with your board! Welcome aboard!

There is this topic on the ROG forum that might interest you:

http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha, yeah, I feel like a bit of a nub, but at least I didn't have to go through RMA for the board or selling and buying new RAM!! So what if my new Haswell wants to melt my face off, Windows feels snappier!









Thanks for the link. I know I shouldn't, but I'm going to try the auto overclocking feature first...cause I'm lazy.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> cause I'm lazy. biggrin.gif


That, you already said! LOL.

Anyway, be lazy all you want







, watch your temps and voltages...I also tried the auto overclocking, and sadly (but it's almost always the case), the AUTO-OC voltage is too high for the achieved clocks...

I run a simple 4.4GHz, 1.26V MANUAL mode, Cache set to 3.9GHz AUTO VOLT on that, set my ram at appropriate speed/volts, everything else on AUTO, exept speedstep....I keep my CPU locked-in at 4.4GHz at all time....

It's stable in Intel XTU, 65 degrees celsius MAX temp, also stable in Battlefield 3 MP...

Of course, I don't qualify in this topic for OC, because the testing has to include this::

The following benchmarking tests must be used in order to ensure the overclock is stable:

Prime 95 - small FFT test - 6 hours min.
Prime 95 - large FFT test - 6 hours min.
Prime 95 - blend test - 6 hours min.
Intel Burn Test (IBT) - 10 cycles min.

I didn't do it because I'M LAZY!!!!!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Q: Does anybody else uses AI Suite 3 Fan Control with own fan profiles?
So should I set the Chassis Q-fan control in Monitor/ Fan Speed Control (BIOS) to *disabled* or to _enabled_ and Profile to _Advanced_?

A: *set it in the BIOS to disabled. AI Suite 3 will 'take over' if a custom Fan Profile is applied*

neveryoumindme


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> cause I'm lazy. biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That, you already said! LOL.
> 
> Anyway, be lazy all you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , watch your temps and voltages...I also tried the auto overclocking, and sadly (but it's almost always the case), the AUTO-OC voltage is too high for the achieved clocks...
> 
> I run a simple 4.4GHz, 1.26V MANUAL mode, Cache set to 3.9GHz AUTO VOLT on that, set my ram at appropriate speed/volts, everything else on AUTO, exept speedstep....I keep my CPU locked-in at 4.4GHz at all time....
> 
> It's stable in Intel XTU, 65 degrees celsius MAX temp, also stable in Battlefield 3 MP...
> 
> Of course, I don't qualify in this topic for OC, because the testing has to include this::
> 
> The following benchmarking tests must be used in order to ensure the overclock is stable:
> 
> Prime 95 - small FFT test - 6 hours min.
> Prime 95 - large FFT test - 6 hours min.
> Prime 95 - blend test - 6 hours min.
> Intel Burn Test (IBT) - 10 cycles min.
> 
> I didn't do it because I'M LAZY!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Well 4.4Ghz auto cpu level up got me 124 bsod, but 4.2ghz worked, after I had to unplug/replug my mouse.









It got up to 80C in AIDA64, but the voltage was still 1.264. I'll have to read up on how to manually clock this. I would be thrilled w/ 4.4!


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well 4.4Ghz auto cpu level up got me 124 bsod, but 4.2ghz worked, after I had to unplug/replug my mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got up to 80C in AIDA64, but the voltage was still 1.264. I'll have to read up on how to manually clock this. I would be thrilled w/ 4.4!


If your at 80C with AIDA64. You'll probably hit 90C with Prime95 and with IBT (Intel Burn Test)....


----------



## SortOfGrim

And what's the max temp for the i5 4670K?


----------



## JacekRing

100C will throttle your CPU, extended periods at this temp will shutdown and/or damage the CPU, I'd put a safe number under 80C if you want your CPU to last longer than a year.....


----------



## delavan

Strange bug here, hopefully somebody seen this and knows what's going on.

Once in while, when I shut down, the system shuts down the video output, but stays on.
So all fans stay on...monitor states NO DVI INPUT.

It happened 2 or 3 times only. When that happens, I press reset and windows pops up...

Any ideas?


----------



## Mysticode

Something has happened and "Listen" mode for my microphone w/ onboard sound is stuck on, I have no idea how to turn it off.... anyone else having this issue?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Strange bug here, hopefully somebody seen this and knows what's going on.
> 
> Once in while, when I shut down, the system shuts down the video output, but stays on.
> So all fans stay on...monitor states NO DVI INPUT.
> 
> It happened 2 or 3 times only. When that happens, I press reset and windows pops up...
> 
> Any ideas?


Try reflashing the bios via the UEFI to 0711, I did and that issue went away for me.


----------



## delavan

Thx! Will do try that tomorrow!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Something has happened and "Listen" mode for my microphone w/ onboard sound is stuck on, I have no idea how to turn it off.... anyone else having this issue?


right click the sound icon (the windows version), go to recording devices, right click your microphone, click on properties, go to the Listen tab and uncheck the 'Listen to this device' box


*edit: Turned out it was the Realtek HD Audio Manager. So ALL Asus software outweighs windows settings.








to Mysticode and +rep for finding it himself


----------



## delavan

I did flash the BIOS to the latest 0711 BIOS.
That went well. I'm actually surprised at how easy it was, with the ability to go grab the file in the appropriate folder/drive, just click on it and GO!

Now, hopefully that will fix my shutdown issue (system was still powered after shut down, happened a 2-3 times).

One thing I noticed tho. I set my CPU volts to 1.26 MANUAL mode, C states DISABLED, like before the BIOS flash. I get 1.264V in CPU-Z. When I stress test, the voltage goes to 1.28V, BUT STAYS THERE....nice....before it was fluctuating....

Now, I'll try stress testing at 4.5GHz again(I was losing faith and was running at 4.4GHz)....

So, hopefully, the bIOS brought me what I need to run the darn thing at 4.5GHz!!!! if not


----------



## JacekRing

I still haven't flashed to 0711...Installing my WC system this week, after I get that setup and do some testing for temps, I plan on reformatting and installing a clean copy of Win7 Ult. Never installed a clean copy when upgraded, same OS I was using with my i7 920 proc.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> right click the sound icon (the windows version), go to recording devices, right click your microphone, click on properties, go to the Listen tab and uncheck the 'Listen to this device' box


Wasn't this, as it was already disabled (It's the first thing I would check), it was however the "Microphone playback" volume rocker under the Realtek software. I guess this is a higher end Listen option.


----------



## delavan

Anybody found the link to SONIC RADAR yet?

Also, are some of you are really using the "ping reducing" network software gizmo called GAMEFIRST II..is it really something I miss by not using it?


----------



## delavan

With the new BIOS, I still get the annoying SHUTDOWN issue, where the video signal shuts down, but all case fans are still powered...it has to be a setting in the BIOS that causes the issue!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Wasn't this, as it was already disabled (It's the first thing I would check), it was however the "Microphone playback" volume rocker under the Realtek software. I guess this is a higher end Listen option.


okay. Let's hope it isn't a bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Anybody found the link to SONIC RADAR yet?
> 
> Also, are some of you are really using the "ping reducing" network software gizmo called GAMEFIRST II..is it really something I miss by not using it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> With the new BIOS, I still get the annoying SHUTDOWN issue, where the video signal shuts down, but all case fans are still powered...it has to be a setting in the BIOS that causes the issue!
Click to expand...

No sonic radar link found, at least not yet. I'm not using that Gamefirst software..It works good without it.

As for your Shutdown error (BSOD), I just had one. I'm at bios 711 since yesterday and this the first time I had one. The only thing I changed was the igpu (enabled).. I'll let u guys now

*edit: iGPU disabled, updated the Intel LAN driver. Did a shutdown, no problems (for now)


----------



## delavan

Just to ket you know,

I have the iGPU also disabled!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Just to ket you know,
> 
> I have the iGPU also disabled!


Did it shutdown correctly?


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Strange bug here, hopefully somebody seen this and knows what's going on.
> 
> Once in while, when I shut down, the system shuts down the video output, but stays on.
> So all fans stay on...monitor states NO DVI INPUT.
> 
> It happened 2 or 3 times only. When that happens, I press reset and windows pops up...
> 
> Any ideas?


Same here, happens to me a little more often, but does seem pretty random. BUT...not a huge deal. I just hold down power button for 4-5 secs and it turns off. My guess is that it is a USB device issue, probably in my case my G19 keyboard...BIOS sees it as 2 keyboards (which is expected), but it may get hung up shutting down one of the "virtual" keyboards.

But with all that, I ain't worried. Just a little quirk, no harm no foul. There's always something little like that on every custom build in my experience anyway.


----------



## delavan

Well, at least, like I said, BIOS flash gave me a stable 4.5GHz OC instead of 4.4GHz), at least to a basic standpoint...I didn't do the 6 hours+ Prime stuff...


----------



## JacekRing

I was reading the specs on the 1st post. And under graphics you have listed it supports Quad-SLI and Quad-Crossfire...Our board only supports Dual-SLI and Dual-Crossfire.


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, anybody experience this situation before?

4670k and Maximus 6 Hero. I have it at 4.5ghz and while running prime 95, the clock speed keeps fluctuating between 4.5ghz and 4.3ghz every 10-15 seconds or so. Basically it will stay pegged at 4.5ghz, then 10 seconds later, drop to 4.3ghz for about 2 seconds, then back to 4.5ghz....and it keeps doing that.

The OCD in me is killing me. I've played with plenty of other Intel chips before....but I've never seen it fluctuate if I have it running in P95 full load. Is there a setting that I've missed?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys, anybody experience this situation before?
> 
> 4670k and Maximus 6 Hero. I have it at 4.5ghz and while running prime 95, the clock speed keeps fluctuating between 4.5ghz and 4.3ghz every 10-15 seconds or so. Basically it will stay pegged at 4.5ghz, then 10 seconds later, drop to 4.3ghz for about 2 seconds, then back to 4.5ghz....and it keeps doing that.
> 
> The OCD in me is killing me. I've played with plenty of other Intel chips before....but I've never seen it fluctuate if I have it running in P95 full load. Is there a setting that I've missed?


I know from using my older P8Z68 that you could set up cores to run different speeds, maybe thats on auto or something, or you could try setting it manually to 45 on each core.

Got one of these arriving in next week for a friends upgrade, looking forward to look on using my first RoG board


----------



## JacekRing

It could be throttling your chip. Are you running any apps that would detect that?

AIDA64 if you select stability test to see the graph will let you know. You don't have to start the rest use any you want just keep the graph open while you do.


----------



## Nytesnypr

Add me please.....


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys, anybody experience this situation before?
> 
> 4670k and Maximus 6 Hero. I have it at 4.5ghz and while running prime 95, the clock speed keeps fluctuating between 4.5ghz and 4.3ghz every 10-15 seconds or so. Basically it will stay pegged at 4.5ghz, then 10 seconds later, drop to 4.3ghz for about 2 seconds, then back to 4.5ghz....and it keeps doing that.
> 
> The OCD in me is killing me. I've played with plenty of other Intel chips before....but I've never seen it fluctuate if I have it running in P95 full load. Is there a setting that I've missed?


First check if you're not hitting sub 100C, if you are the CPU is throttling. Second, set your power settings in your OS under "High Performance". Third, turn off any C states in the BIOS.

That will stop the clock fluctuating.


----------



## Grumpy Daemonne

Greetings all,

So, I have received all my parts for my new board it's al put together and of course, I am having issues.

Maximus VI Hero
i5 5670k (irrelevent to issue)
OCZ Vertex3 MI SSD (previously used in last build)
WD 1TB 7200 64cache (Clean, unformatted)
Windows 7 ultimate on USB

The issue: Windows Install is not finding my drives. I have connected them separately to see if there was a specific issue in either drive. Same issue.
My Mobo finds the drives no problem so it is not my SATA cables, ports or connection issue with seated properly.
I have update the BIOS via Flashback (Is 0711 the most current version for Hero?)

I have downloaded drivers left and right onto another flash (Vertex drivers, intel drivers etc etc even some AHCI SATA specific drives) none help the situation when I hit the Browse and select from the install screen.
I am not getting to the install point where it askswhich drive I wish to install to. It just isn't recognizing the drives at all.

I am posting this issue here just in case anybody has had this issue on a clean install on a Hero board.

Oh, more info in case it heps, the SSD drive I used on my prior build and had same issue but my friend who helped me solve it is now unavailble having moved to another state.
I do remember that he had removed the partition on th eSSD then re-partitioned and added drivers onto the Drvie through Linux, way beyond my understanding.

I am pretty sure the issue has to do with install not having the correct SATA drivers. Are the SATA 6drivers chipset specific? Do I need top find an update for the Z87 chipset that will work with 7?

On second day of the issue, I'm sure it'll get figured out but I'm also sure day 3 will begin with much frustration.

Pls Help

Thank you in advance


----------



## JacekRing

On windows install when you get to drive select there is an option to see you drive partitions. Select the one you want windows on delete it and create new partition. Back out drive should be listed after, will format during install automatically.

Going off memory but it should be apparent when you are on that screen....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grumpy Daemonne*
> 
> Greetings all,
> 
> So, I have received all my parts for my new board it's al put together and of course, I am having issues.
> 
> Maximus VI Hero
> i5 5670k (irrelevent to issue)
> OCZ Vertex3 MI SSD (previously used in last build)
> WD 1TB 7200 64cache (Clean, unformatted)
> Windows 7 ultimate on USB
> 
> The issue: Windows Install is not finding my drives. I have connected them separately to see if there was a specific issue in either drive. Same issue.
> My Mobo finds the drives no problem so it is not my SATA cables, ports or connection issue with seated properly.
> I have update the BIOS via Flashback (Is 0711 the most current version for Hero?)
> 
> I have downloaded drivers left and right onto another flash (Vertex drivers, intel drivers etc etc even some AHCI SATA specific drives) none help the situation when I hit the Browse and select from the install screen.
> I am not getting to the install point where it askswhich drive I wish to install to. It just isn't recognizing the drives at all.
> 
> I am posting this issue here just in case anybody has had this issue on a clean install on a Hero board.
> 
> Oh, more info in case it heps, the SSD drive I used on my prior build and had same issue but my friend who helped me solve it is now unavailble having moved to another state.
> I do remember that he had removed the partition on th eSSD then re-partitioned and added drivers onto the Drvie through Linux, way beyond my understanding.
> 
> I am pretty sure the issue has to do with install not having the correct SATA drivers. Are the SATA 6drivers chipset specific? Do I need top find an update for the Z87 chipset that will work with 7?
> 
> On second day of the issue, I'm sure it'll get figured out but I'm also sure day 3 will begin with much frustration.
> 
> Pls Help
> 
> Thank you in advance


erm..just to clarify for myself. Are you installing windows and it doesn't recognize any disk?
- Try formatting (NTFS) the disk you want to install the OS on and only attach that one. Download the latest disk drive on a usb (FAT32) and at the 'where 2 install screen' hit load driver
or
- Download the latest disk drive from INTEL on a usb (FAT32) and at the 'where 2 install screen' hit load driver


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> First check if you're not hitting sub 100C, if you are the CPU is throttling. Second, set your power settings in your OS under "High Performance". Third, turn off any C states in the BIOS.
> 
> That will stop the clock fluctuating.


It's not throttling for sure....I'm around 60C with a Noctua NH-D14

Does anybody else have fluctuations between 200mhz every 10-15 seconds or so? For example 4.5ghz that drops to 4.3ghz every 10-15 seconds in CPU-Z?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> I know from using my older P8Z68 that you could set up cores to run different speeds, maybe thats on auto or something, or you could try setting it manually to 45 on each core.
> 
> Got one of these arriving in next week for a friends upgrade, looking forward to look on using my first RoG board


I have it set to sync all cores at 45x. Asus multi core is disabled.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> It's not throttling for sure....I'm around 60C with a Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Does anybody else have fluctuations between 200mhz every 10-15 seconds or so? For example 4.5ghz that drops to 4.3ghz every 10-15 seconds in CPU-Z?


Is your windows set for balanced power or performance? It can do the if your on balanced.


----------



## Grumpy Daemonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> erm..just to clarify for myself. Are you installing windows and it doesn't recognize any disk?
> - Try formatting (NTFS) the disk you want to install the OS on and only attach that one. Download the latest disk drive on a usb (FAT32) and at the 'where 2 install screen' hit load driver
> or
> - Download the latest disk drive from INTEL on a usb (FAT32) and at the 'where 2 install screen' hit load driver


I do not get to choos drive to install onto or to format etc. The first screen to pop up is the message Drive device driver not found. It is not recognizing any drives connected by SATA. The motherboard sees them but Windows install does not.


----------



## iamlucky

Have a look at this: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/windows-7-installer-will-not-recognize-ssd/80a83aed-56dc-438c-a65e-a0ea815ce551.

Lots of people seem to have this issue.

One question: what boot priority option did you use in the bios?


----------



## Grumpy Daemonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Have a look at this: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/windows-7-installer-will-not-recognize-ssd/80a83aed-56dc-438c-a65e-a0ea815ce551.
> 
> Lots of people seem to have this issue.
> 
> One question: what boot priority option did you use in the bios?


Ive swapped between the USB the SSD and my clean HDD to test if I was misunderstanding if it was boot From/To.

About to check the link. I have seen tat this is becoming a pretty cmmon issue I just haven't found anybody who has found a specific answer to the prolem yet.

EDIT: That link helped. We got Windows loaded. Thank you!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Is your windows set for balanced power or performance? It can do the if your on balanced.


I have it set to BALANCED....I went ahead and tried your suggestion and set to HIGH PERFORMANCE....this fixed the problem....and CPU-Z now shows full 4.5ghz without fluctuation every 10 seconds

I would like to keep it as high performance to prevent the stupid fluctuations. But high performance mode won't let the CPU downclock? I want to run balanced, but my OCD is going to kill me. Is this an ASUS BIOS issue? I don't recall reading anybody else having this issue where CPU speed fluctuates during a stress test (100% load).


----------



## JacekRing

Mine does it on balanced, it only allocates the power you need. The test might be moving data around in ram or performing accuracy checks. That might slow your CPU a little momentarily. I wouldn't worry about it, will still give you full power when you need it


----------



## Jodiuh

Leave it on high performance, but change minimum processor state to 5%.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> It's not throttling for sure....I'm around 60C with a Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Does anybody else have fluctuations between 200mhz every 10-15 seconds or so? For example 4.5ghz that drops to 4.3ghz every 10-15 seconds in CPU-Z?


Core Voltage jumps between 0.704 to 0.880V (800MHz-1500MHz) depending on whatever, and in Asus power saving formula it's set on High Performance. It could be a CPU-Z error??


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Jodiuh,
> 
> nice to see you found the issue with your board! Welcome aboard!
> 
> There is this topic on the ROG forum that might interest you:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


Thanks again so much. I just used that guide to hit 4Ghz @ 1.150V and so far it's 20 minutes into AIDA64's stability test w/ a max temp of 71C. Here's some more...

Ok, so w/ everything set to auto, the Maximus VI Hero ran 1.264V through my 4670K and had a turbo of 3.8Ghz. It seemed to load @ 76C in AIDA64's stability test.

I followed the ROG guide and toned everything down manually. CPU-Z now reads 1.7V, lol. But AIDA64 reads 1.149V, exactly what I set it to...so screw CPU-Z for now. Core temp's temps didn't match AIDA64 either, so I threw that out.

This is @ 4Ghz w/ a Thermalright Venomous X and a Scythe SFLEX E 1200 RPM fan. Case is a the 550D w/ 2 SFLEX E's for intake, and a single exhaust. All fans run @ 1200RPM and the intakes have filters.

In the beginning, I was really hoping for 4.5Ghz, but due to all the crazy options on this board and none of the normal tools working well, I would be happy w/ 4Ghz.

Does this seem in line w/ typical 4670K's? Does anyone else have weird CPU-Z readings?


----------



## JacekRing

The volt readings between CPUz and AIDA64 vary form me to but only by a little.


----------



## Sandcracka

Hi all, I would like to join this party. I too am now the proud owner of a new Maximus VI. TBH, this is my first jump to Intel. Not really an AMD fanboy or anything, just always bought them cuz they were cheaper. But I always wondered what the Intel experience was like, and with Star Citizen slowly creeping up, now's as good a time as any to make the jump. Soon I will have me a GTX 780, and then my transformation will be complete!


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> I followed the ROG guide and toned everything down manually. CPU-Z now reads 1.7V, lol. But AIDA64 reads 1.149V, exactly what I set it to...so screw CPU-Z for now. Core temp's temps didn't match AIDA64 either, so I threw that out.
> 
> This is @ 4Ghz w/ a Thermalright Venomous X and a Scythe SFLEX E 1200 RPM fan. Case is a the 550D w/ 2 SFLEX E's for intake, and a single exhaust. All fans run @ 1200RPM and the intakes have filters.
> 
> In the beginning, I was really hoping for 4.5Ghz, but due to all the crazy options on this board and none of the normal tools working well, I would be happy w/ 4Ghz.


Jodium,

I never had that much of an error while using CPU-Z. I used it throughout the years, with different mobile and desktop CPUS from AMD and Intel without those issues. OK, most people will tell you that if you happen to use two monitoring apps at once, it leads to false readings...I would freak to see 1.7V on the CPU-Z screen lolz, but yes, something is probably wrong with the software. maybe try with other version and report back?

anyway, it's ok if you decide to settle for 4.0GHz. It's a personal choice. But in any cases, there is nothing that prevents you to reach higher clocks on this puppy...you should be able to aim for 4.4GHz no problems....

Of course, your cooling is a little lacking, so good on you for the monitoring of those temps...general consensus is to stay below 80 degrees celsius during stress testing, which often leads to temps of around 65 degrees celsius during intense gaming.....


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Jodium,
> 
> I never had that much of an error while using CPU-Z. I used it throughout the years, with different mobile and desktop CPUS from AMD and Intel without those issues. OK, most people will tell you that if you happen to use two monitoring apps at once, it leads to false readings...I would freak to see 1.7V on the CPU-Z screen lolz, but yes, something is probably wrong with the software. maybe try with other version and report back?
> 
> anyway, it's ok if you decide to settle for 4.0GHz. It's a personal choice. But in any cases, there is nothing that prevents you to reach higher clocks on this puppy...you should be able to aim for 4.4GHz no problems....
> 
> Of course, your cooling is a little lacking, so good on you for the monitoring of those temps...general consensus is to stay below 80 degrees celsius during stress testing, which often leads to temps of around 65 degrees celsius during intense gaming.....


The newest version of CPU-Z is glitched like a mofo....I get the 1.7vcore reading as well with my Haswell setup. When I roll back to 1.65 CPU-Z, the readings become correct. I would recommend staying with 1.65 for now...it's still Haswell certified too


----------



## delavan

I was looking at some Maximus VI RXTREME OC guides, but they don't have the same settings as the HERO.

I seen some place on another forum that CPU sys agent, CPU analog i/o and CPU digital i/o could be tampered with and the reviewer uses 1.05V as the setting for all of those.

There it is, it's on TPU:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/8.html

look at the bottom right screenie.

On the HERO, you can't type-in the voltages, only OFFSET exists as an option. On top of that, you cannot reach more than .999V on those settings...

Anybody here fiddled with those voltages?


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks guys. I will try for 4.1 Ghz next, no reason to rush.







Cpuz still shows the wrong voltage when used by itself.

Thanks for the tip on cpuz. I changed something in the BIOS that seems to cause it to show the starting input vcore, which is 1.7.

Delavan:
Per the ROG guide, I changed all of those voltages to 1.15V by calculating the difference...it took an extra reboot tho.


----------



## delavan

IAMLUCKY,

What's up? are you a little better now?


----------



## L36

New BIOS is out.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> New BIOS is out.


nice !!


----------



## SortOfGrim

only flash the bios if experiencing system instability


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> New BIOS is out.


OMG that's the best news I've had today.


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh cmon man! I just went through the board and tweaked everything out! The darn thing doesn't even have OC profiles!

edit: *improve system stability...don't get too specific Asus! At least its not, "board make better!"


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> OMG that's the best news I've had today.


God dambit, I just flashed my BIOS yesterday to 0711...LOL

Edit: They also released new VGA drivers a few days ago for the OnChip graphics, if anyone uses them.


----------



## delavan

Yea,

Increase system stability...pretty cryptic.

Anyway, although I'm not a fan of BIOS flashing for the hell of it, I just did it. So I'm running 0804









I still have issues to stabilize at 4.5GHz. I crash in BF3 Multiplayer at random. I could sit back and relax at 4.4GHz, but I'm not there yet (not ready to settle).

And I realize that 0.1GHz doesn't mean a lick of real-life performance difference, besides a few numbers in PASSMARK (CPU MARK).

I run the CPU only benchmark and I get 12123 Pts at 4.5GHz...it's pretty much the same level as the STOCK 6-core i7-3930K with HT.

Their chart for stock HIGH-END CPUs:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

Their chart for OCed CPUs:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/overclocked_cpus.html

Anybody want to try it for the hell of it?


----------



## Anusha

i updated to 804 as well. it ain't any stabler than 711 for me. OCCT and Prime95 still crash at 4.4GHz/1.285V. like i care!


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i updated to 804 as well. it ain't any stabler than 711 for me. OCCT and Prime95 still crash at 4.4GHz/1.285V. like i care!


Yea I tried to even push all the way up to 1.420v to get a stable x48 that passes P95. Still doesn't, although I can play games and use the computer for days on end without any crashes or BSOD's at x48 @ 1.280v. AIDA64 passes at that setting as well as IBT, but not P95 blend.

haven't tried with the new BIOS yet, we'll see later tonight.

btw: I'm dellided on a custom WC.

edit: btw, with my WC setup I get avg 55C for CPU, 85C for cores at 1.420v Kinda upset I can't clock higher since I can reach that much voltage. Hope this last BIOS update fixes the stability enough for me to clock higher.


----------



## VeerK

New bios causes a 1 second delay in boot up for me. No other noticeable changes.


----------



## SortOfGrim

aaand I'm not updating just yet


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey guys! I ordered my Hero from Newegg today! I should have it by tomorrow hopefully. I also picked up a 4770K over at Micro Center. I gave them a list of batches I was interested in and came home with L310B562.


----------



## Roms

Hi I have a Maximus VI Hero and I'm having problems with CPU VID jumping past the adaptive voltage that I have set in the bios. It jumps from 1.293v to 1.351v in HWMonitor (set to 1.291 in BIOS) while only playing games but the vcore stays at either 1.296v or 1.312v. Is this something I should be concerned about or not, since the vcore stays close to what I set it to? So far this happens while playing all my games. I have tried running Cinebench and the VID stayed at 1.293v with vcore at 1.312v which was wierd because it puts more stress on the cpu than my games.

Here are my settings in the bios:

cpu: x46
cache: x44
ram: 1866mhz xmp
vcore: 1.291 adaptive
cache voltage: 1.255 manual (I've also tried adaptive and it does the same)
ram voltage: 1.5v xmp

Besides these I've changed nothing else in the bios.

Here's a screenshot of my HWMonitor after gaming


Here's my specs

i7 4770k
Maximus VI Hero
Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866 8gb
Corsair AX760
Windows 8 Pro x64


----------



## delavan

Myself,
In order to get rid of most if not all fluctuations, I use MANUAL at all times.

disabled C states
disabled speedstep

I maxed out power phases at extreme.


----------



## Roms

I'm actually contemplating on just running manual because of the VID fluctuation. The weird thing though is it's only the VID that's fluctuating and not the vcore. Isn't VID the amount that the CPU is requesting while vcore is the actual voltage that's being supplied to the CPU?

I'm just really after efficiency.


----------



## delavan

Congrats to the last two folks!!!!

Found this in an old thread:
Quote:


> VID (Voltage Identification)
> The VID of your CPU is the default vcore your CPU needs in order to run at stock to run Intel's standards for stability on any non-faulty motherboard. Some people have found that they can undervolt below their VID to still run at Stock speeds without failing stability tests. However, I highly discourage this on practice on low-end motherboards for reasons I will explain soon.


http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained

The VID shouldn't change IMHO. It should be the setting you picked in the BIOS for CPU core voltage. If you're on adaptative, the number will change. If you're on Manual, the VID should be the same as the number you entered in the BIOS.

I can see VID in HWMONITOR, but that particular data is not really relevant IMHO, vCORE is what you monitor... if you go below VID, then you're UNDERvolting (increasing battery life in a laptop kinda deal)....

Then, you get fluctuations, usually in the upper....on mine, even on manual, (1.26V), it shows 1.264 in CPU-Z, and during stress test, it goes up to 1.280V....









And for your comment about efficiency, let me tell you right now. Haswell is the most efficient CPU to date, in terms of power saving...but when you OC/overvolt/ disable power saving BOOM efficiency goes away


----------



## Marc79

I have a question regarding updating the bios. What is the best way to go about it.


----------



## iatacs19

Does anyone have a VI Hero with the new C2 stepping chipset yet?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have a question regarding updating the bios. What is the best way to go about it.


Download the newest version of the BIOS. Extract it onto the root of a USB stick. Rename it to "M4H.CAP", put USB stick into the port on the motherboard that has a white outline. Turn off the computer. Hold the BIOS button next to that port for a few seconds till light turns on it. Once light stops flashing for a few seconds, your set to go. Turn computer on, it may restart quickly a few times before booting up.

Bios will be reset to defaults fyi.

NOTE: If you have a power outage during BIOS update, you run the risk of bricking your board.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Download the newest version of the BIOS. Extract it onto the root of a USB stick. Rename it to "M4H.CAP", put USB stick into the port on the motherboard that has a white outline. Turn off the computer. Hold the BIOS button next to that port for a few seconds till light turns on it. Once light stops flashing for a few seconds, your set to go. Turn computer on, it may restart quickly a few times before booting up.
> 
> Bios will be reset to defaults fyi.
> 
> NOTE: If you have a power outage during BIOS update, you run the risk of bricking your board.


Is it M4H.CAP or M6H.CAP?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Download the newest version of the BIOS. Extract it onto the root of a USB stick. Rename it to "M4H.CAP", put USB stick into the port on the motherboard that has a white outline. Turn off the computer. Hold the BIOS button next to that port for a few seconds till light turns on it. Once light stops flashing for a few seconds, your set to go. Turn computer on, it may restart quickly a few times before booting up.
> 
> Bios will be reset to defaults fyi.
> 
> NOTE: If you have a power outage during BIOS update, you run the risk of bricking your board.


thanks.

One more thing if there is no issues while running original bios version, is it necessary to update it to the latest one. I do plan on overclocking the cpu.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> One more thing if there is no issues while running original bios version, is it necessary to update it to the latest one. I do plan on overclocking the cpu.


If you're OC'ing you should always have the latest BIOS version installed. They fix stuff with BIOS updates, which make your system more stable and your OC potential higher. Although I haven't seen more stability personally with the new BIOS update.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> *If you're OC'ing you should always have the latest BIOS version installed.* They fix stuff with BIOS updates, which make your system more stable and your OC potential higher. Although I haven't seen more stability personally with the new BIOS update.


No. Only upgrade if you experience motherboard related issues. If it ain't broke..


----------



## Deano12345

My friends board arrived today so I'm gonna do the build tomorrow







Will admit that I haven't looked up much on Haswell OC'ing but a 4.2-4.4 clock on a 4670K cooled by a H80 should be do-able right ?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> My friends board arrived today so I'm gonna do the build tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will admit that I haven't looked up much on Haswell OC'ing but a 4.2-4.4 clock on a 4670K cooled by a H80 should be do-able right ?


That is very manageable, even if you have a below average sample. Just remember to lower the cache ratio to 35x. Once you get your max core overclock, raise the cache ratio as high as you can, without compromising core OC stability. Good luck


----------



## delavan

Alright,

I think my computer starts itself up on it's own. No no ghosts in the place and I don't live by Roswell, NM.

I have wake-on WHATEVER disabled.

so, once in a while, the board doesn't power -down, and it woke up by itself a couple times, including today, where I powered it down to leave and came back to a "all fans spinning" box (no display or power to USB devices..)

Dude, where are you when I need ya?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Does anyone have a VI Hero with the new C2 stepping chipset yet?


Had mine for over a month now.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Alright,
> 
> I think my computer starts itself up on it's own. No no ghosts in the place and I don't live by Roswell, NM.
> 
> I have wake-on WHATEVER disabled.
> 
> so, once in a while, the board doesn't power -down, and it woke up by itself a couple times, including today, where I powered it down to leave and came back to a "all fans spinning" box (no display or power to USB devices..)
> 
> Dude, where are you when I need ya?


Things to try out:
- try a different PSU
- motherboard shorting out? check the stand-offs, recheck every connection
- reset the bios (yes, sorry)
- change the cmos battery
- Front panel connectors plugged in wrong or power switch defective

if above fail I would suggest RMA


----------



## catbuster

Nice thread guys! I think this is perfect mobo for me and hope to join u soon!!! C2 mobos just arived to my country









Now i just need to decide between 4670k and 4770k


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Nice thread guys! I think this is perfect mobo for me and hope to join u soon!!! C2 mobos just arived to my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need to decide between 4670k and 4770k


If you can spring the extra dough on a 4770k I wouldn't even hesitate. At first I was also gonna go with i5 but in my case it was extra 80 bucks for a 4770k at Micro Center so it was a no brainer.


----------



## smoke2

I would like to ask how loud is output on Maximus VI Hero.
Does 600ohm amplifier help to increase loudness on my 32ohm headphones?
I owned Asrock Z77 Extreme4-M with ALC898 and loudness through headphones was terrible...


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I would like to ask how loud is output on Maximus VI Hero.
> Does 600ohm amplifier help to increase loudness on my 32ohm headphones?
> I owned Asrock Z77 Extreme4-M with ALC898 and loudness through headphones was terrible...


Output is good, I'm so far impressed with the on-board sound. It can get a little "tinny" at times, but the bundled sound software includes an equalizer which is pretty responsive and eliminated the tinny sound for me. I use similar headphone and no issues with loudness.


----------



## luckymatt

Any other reports on the new 0804 bios yet? I do agree that when OC to any extent, updating the bios is typically (but not always) a good idea...but at the same time I try to wait at least a week or so to see if any major problems are reported.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Had mine for over a month now.


Where did you purchase yours from?


----------



## Psycogeek

Hello fellow Gladiator type Heros

I have one of these , with a 4770k chip, using the CM air cooler you see there, 32G of mem , SSD and 4DIsk Raid0. XFX amd 7050.

First let me say that I "Want it all" , I "will have it all", even at a lower setting.
1) sure overclock up to where it becomes a problem, i dont care about the last 2%
2) still has to step, sleep even, cool out and use less power generally, power costs to much here
3) again not in competition, I like it when the fans stop screaming
4) The speed of the whole computer is more important to me than big numbers of one clock.
5) much of what I do in processing (encoding for example) seems to advantage from a large cache (effects of a slower one not yet known)

Things I see now:
1) Right now I have found a nice "fast cool and quiet" location around 4.6 (max) with the cache at about 43, is oddly unstable, where it can take some of the worst torture for hours, but then rarely flip out when a browser is doing something quick. some of it probably the ramifications of my duality, everything going from low volt low step, to flying up to high.

1b) Being interested in the whole computer speed I have also applied a Blck that is 5% over, another odd thing I will be working with and fighting for. I then lowered things to reach the similar 4.6g area with this changed blck. Not for the purposes of extreeme, just to see if it will push the pci-e a bit, which will include the video card, and another raid card that is still going on. Whats going to happen to the USB3 then?

2) The heatsync is mounted proper, certannly works, but it seems like i have low thermal connection to the actual Core.
I would like to de-lid the thing and put the heatsync where it would be on the actual procssor.
Problem here seems to be that the Socket Clamp thing is going to get in the way of bringing the flat based (no raised cpu connect area) heatpipe touching cooler down on the chip ?

3) I am irked, I have always hated the trashey onboard audio garbage, and was very interested in the efforts put into this to improve that situation, to be back in RealTek land again. the software seems to leave some "enhancement" crap on , i can hear that digital reverb trying to squeak out.
Also only after updating to the 804 version of the bios did i also begin to get the digital noise on windows7 startup. It could be that at that time the OS itself had arranged for the "fast boot" junk that unnessarialy thrashes the system on OSloadup. YES enhancements are OFF in the OS, so please dont give me that Script.

4) I am interested in peoples profiles? to be uploaded to my computer, if they got that Fast but also stepping thing worked out. , then i would adjust off of thier settings for my raid and all, and see visually what they had done. Why am i not seeing profile uploads?

5) does anyone have Gflop data from an IntelBurn test? Due to thermal conditions, possibly also the current condititions, my abusive IntelBurn testing is throttleing Some.
I have a loaction where I get a ~120Gflops in that one test item, is this ammount of flops things relative to different changes in cache linking and all?

6) its all about having everything, because i will use and do everything. I will game, i will encode, I will move massive files, I will browse the web, I will edit video, process pictures, run a Ramdisk, watch tv. I need PS2 still, I want USB3 with no error, I want 7.1 audio without noise, lots of system ram, and much disk. The one thing i will not be doing is benching and overclocking endlessly. I need help from the experts, in getting very good stability , plus some ~20%+ kind of overclock, not to break any records, or install water cooling . As a psyco i am not extreeme  Its psyco green style.








So i am here, I might be interested in colaborative thoughts , and very interested in 100% hero based (vrses haswell) overclock and data.


----------



## Psycogeek

More pics , this one just for fun.


This one shows (poorly) the socket clamp thing and how I think (have not tried yet) it would get in the way of dropping the heatsync down on a raw chip, without the cap on it.

Haswell , from the info I have gathered , the onboard power regulations can be about 33watts of extra heat removal, for a 150W operation. With the voltage ramping up the work ramping up, AND the voltage regulators heating up, the reaction time for the fan should have been tied to CPU usage, not delayed by a existing thermal status. There was a potential with all the control software, to pre-anticipate a thermal, and fan speedup based on CPU-usage, then if it doesnt happen roll it back down again. (obviously a adjustable option, so those with no need dont have to deal with it)

Any insight on any of these things would be extreemly helpful, I am going from 775 straight to this, without SB or IB or even bulldoser or whatever, I have no idea what I am doing, and information that is not haswell based is almost Wrong for this chip, and I only have one Board item, so what happens in the rest of haswell land does not interest me, when it might not apply the same.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Nice thread guys! I think this is perfect mobo for me and hope to join u soon!!! C2 mobos just arived to my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need to decide between 4670k and 4770k


What exactly does C2 do for us?

Those if you looking for good audio should just bite the bullet and buy some decent stuff. I mean, you buy a good gpu and monitor, right? You wear glasses or contacts if you can't see?

Asus Xonar DX soundcard for 80...its small and Dolby headphone is great for games.

Sony V6 headphones go for $60 and can be powered by anything.

At least start there.


----------



## pandalin

C2 does not have the usb3 bug.


----------



## Jodiuh

Great...what bug is that? Is there going to be a replacement option like the Sandy Bridge chipset?


----------



## delavan

The bug causes that sometimes, some USB3 devices, such as a USB 3.0 stick or an Extrernal USB 3.0 HDD, disapears from Windows.

As I never keep a USB STORAGE drive of any kind on my rig plugged-in, it's a non issue for me.

I didn't hear about a replacement program as of yet....maybe it's out there, can somebody chime-in on that?

PANDALIN, how can I check my mobo to figure if I have a C2 or not?
Quote:


> C2 does not have the usb3 bug.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> The bug causes that sometimes, some USB3 devices, such as a USB 3.0 stick or an Extrernal USB 3.0 HDD, disapears from Windows.
> 
> As I never keep a USB STORAGE drive of any kind on my rig plugged-in, it's a non issue for me.
> 
> I didn't hear about a replacement program as of yet....maybe it's out there, can somebody chime-in on that?
> 
> PANDALIN, how can I check my mobo to figure if I have a C2 or not?


You can use CPU-Z.:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=35281410&postcount=14


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> The bug causes that sometimes, some USB3 devices, such as a USB 3.0 stick or an Extrernal USB 3.0 HDD, disapears from Windows.
> 
> As I never keep a USB STORAGE drive of any kind on my rig plugged-in, it's a non issue for me.


Oh sweet, yeah, that's not a big deal for me either...but...



MUAHAHAHAHAH! Finally, something that went my way during this upgrade!























PS. A little birdy told me they overclock much better w/ 1000% better stability!

haha, j/k


----------



## delavan

Humm,

I get REV 1.xx
chipset Haswell REV 6
Southbridge Lynx point lp REV 04


----------



## delavan

Yea, southbridge REV 4 = C1. So yes I have the C1...









Still the bug doen't bother me, I want the board to be 100% stable tho. A few guys on the ASUS ROG forums had issues with the "power down" issue, that seems to be fixed with the latest BIOS (0804).

I'm stable at 4.5GHz now, but I'm crossing fingers....might get the dreaded BF3 multiplayer crash, during one of the few games where I'm actually doing good


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, its really no big deal...unless it disappears when you're copying files!

power down bug?

Also, gl w/ your OC. You'll get to test it w/ BF4 soon!


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Oh sweet, yeah, that's not a big deal for me either...but...
> 
> 
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAH! Finally, something that went my way during this upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. A little birdy told me they overclock much better w/ 1000% better stability!
> 
> haha, j/k


That's great news!
Where did you purchase yours from? Could you please post a picture of the EAN and UPC codes from the box?


----------



## Jodiuh

Provantage...ordered on the 3rd of September.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Provantage...ordered on the 3rd of September.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry to be a nag, but could you take a pic of the whole sticker and just cover your serial number?

It seems strange that it's not 90MB0FU0-M0EAY5 and it's C2 revision, if so that's great news. I will have to go to Microcenter and just pick up CPU + mobo.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> [quote name="Jodiuh" url="/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/400_40#post_20834799"]Provantage...ordered on the 3rd of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent[/URL] from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry to be a nag, but could you take a pic of the whole sticker and just cover your serial number?It seems strange that it's not 90MB0FU0-M0EAY5 and it's C2 revision, if so that's great news. I will have to go to Microcenter and just pick up CPU + mobo. :thumb:[/QUOTE]
microcenter doesn't sell the hero unfortunately.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> microcenter doesn't sell the hero unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


That's where I bought my cpu/mobo combo, are you sure? Just checked both Mirco Centers near me and both have the Hero in stock.


----------



## Jodiuh

No worries mate!


















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> [quote name="BGKris" url="/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/400_40#post_20835095"]microcenter doesn't sell the hero unfortunately. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


That's where I bought my cpu/mobo combo, are you sure? Just checked both Mirco Centers near me and both have the Hero in stock.[/QUOTE]
I guess i missed it. :-D it's there. My bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iatacs19

Just got back from Microcenter. I bought a 4770k and Asus Maximus VI Hero. It has the old part number: 90MB0FU0-M0AAY0 but it is C2 stepping.

So It's good news, it seems that the 90MB0FU0-M0EAY5 isn't a requirement to get the C2 stepping boards.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Just got back from Microcenter. I bought a 4770k and Asus Maximus VI Hero. It has the old part number: 90MB0FU0-M0AAY0 but it is C2 stepping.
> 
> So It's good news, it seems that the 90MB0FU0-M0EAY5 isn't a requirement to get the C2 stepping boards.


Same here. Part number and model were both of the same as C1 but my board is actually C2. Got mine from newegg on 16th of August.


----------



## Nytesnypr

Having issues installing the new bios..It keeps telling it's not a UEFI bios. Installing from a flash drive using the EZflash in the bios.


----------



## delavan

I installed mine by downloading the file to one of my INTERNAL secondary HHDs and decompressing it.

Within the BIOS, i just browsed to find that file, it's possible within the BIOS, and selected that file (it's a CAP file)....

Boom...done. Easier than ever before IMHO.


----------



## Nytesnypr

I'll try it on HD instead of the flash drive. Used the flash drive on the last update.


----------



## Nytesnypr

Well, no matter what drive I try and install the 0804 bios from , it states it's not a UEFI bios....Never had a problem like this.


----------



## iatacs19

Is 80C the maximum temperature I should be looking at?

Mine goes all the way up to 100C @ 4.5GHz and starts to throttle when i run IBT or Prime95.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytesnypr*
> 
> Having issues installing the new bios..It keeps telling it's not a UEFI bios. Installing from a flash drive using the EZflash in the bios.


I was having this exact same issue and it was baffling me....I've done probably 20+ UEFI flash updates between 4 different Asus boards with zero issues....but anyway, I couldn't figure out *** was going on....well it turns out, as soon as I put the UEFI file onto another flash drive, and put into a USB2 port....it detected the file immediately and updated my UEFI like normal.

Hopefully you get your situation sorted out soon.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Is 80C the maximum temperature I should be looking at?
> 
> Mine goes all the way up to 100C @ 4.5GHz and starts to throttle when i run IBT or Prime95.


What is the voltage?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> What is the voltage?


Manual 1.25v


----------



## Nytesnypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I was having this exact same issue and it was baffling me....I've done probably 20+ UEFI flash updates between 4 different Asus boards with zero issues....but anyway, I couldn't figure out *** was going on....well it turns out, as soon as I put the UEFI file onto another flash drive, and put into a USB2 port....it detected the file immediately and updated my UEFI like normal.
> 
> Hopefully you get your situation sorted out soon.


Thanks for the tip ! I just had to put it on a different flash drive, worked like a charm.


----------



## KS81

So i finally upgraded my 1366 Bloomfield, and ofc I went for an Asus motherboard as I've done for years. The Hero is a sweet little ting









[Edit]
Removed some of the post after searching the forum.


----------



## Ovrclck

Does anyone get into a boot loop with having raid enabled? I can't get into windows unless the raid is disabled. Stumped, this is a fresh install btw. Any ideas? My os is loaded on my ssd and my two wd blues are raided.


----------



## KS81

Did you install the OS with "SATA Mode Selection" set to RAID ? Or are you trying to change it after installation?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Did you install the OS with "SATA Mode Selection" set to RAID ? Or are you trying to change it after installation?


After..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KS81

Ok, I've done this myself one time, and I fixed it with some editing in the registry.

Take a look here.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Ok, I've done this myself one time, and I fixed it with some editing in the registry.
> 
> Take a look here.


That worked!! Now I can go to bed lol +Rep


----------



## luckymatt

BSOD code 124 CAN refer to "QPI/VTT"....

The only thing I see that resembles this in the BIOS is "VTTDDR", which the BIOS help says is the memory termination voltage.

Are these the same thing?

If not, what does this board call the "QPI/VTT"?


----------



## SortOfGrim

dram?


----------



## luckymatt

No, dram is the memory operational voltage (i.e. 1.65 for my memory module).


----------



## iatacs19

Where is the VCCSA setting for this board? I can't find it anywhere in BIOS 0804.


----------



## highendpcgamer

Hello everyone, I just want to share my results and help anyone out that is trying to OC a 4770k on a Asus Maximus VI Hero.

I have delidded my 4770k and used Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond. Under and above IHS. This has improved my temps a great deal. Here are some Screenshots of my results.

Intel 4770k @ 4.7Ghz 1.456v Batch # L315B346


----------



## delavan

Nice results!

In REF with the usage of Diamond-based thermal compound, I thought it was a little too harsh for using on the bare-die....not that I know better, I never delidded!

Does anyone know if there is a way to capture all BIOS settings your board is running in a sort of log you can access/print or post?


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to capture all BIOS settings your board is running in a sort of log you can access/print or post?


You probably already know you can take screenshots, you're asking is there a way to export the whole shebang at once? Not sure...I know you can save a bios profile to USB, but I'm not sure what format that is in or how "human readable" it would be. I may give that a shot myself later.


----------



## highendpcgamer

Add me!!

OCN name: Highendpcgamer
CPU: I7 4770k
OC after delid: 4.7Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.485v
Type of Cooling: Water
CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm
on die-TIM:Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond
ihs-TIM:Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond
CPU-Z validation of max OC:http://valid.canardpc.com/0ji2n9


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highendpcgamer*
> 
> Add me!!
> 
> OCN name: Highendpcgamer
> CPU: I7 4770k
> OC after delid: 4.7Ghz
> CPU Voltage: 1.485v
> Type of Cooling: Water
> CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm
> on die-TIM:Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond
> ihs-TIM:Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond
> CPU-Z validation of max OC:http://valid.canardpc.com/0ji2n9
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn impressive!


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, this morning while watching a movie, the PC rebooted. Then it got stuck in a boot loop, so I defaulted all settings and tried AIDA64's stability test. It rebooted. So I tried to flash the latest BIOS and it rebooted. After messing w/ the CMOS battery and trying several attempts, I finally got 0804 on, but the thing still reboots. There's no BSOD, message or anything, and my Windows install is completely hosed. The board is in return policy, but the chip isn't. I hope Intel is cool w/ replacing the chip...we'll see.


----------



## delavan

Jodiuh,
Wish you the best....maybe you want to try taking the rig apart and plug everything back together outside the case before you RMA?

Anyway, my last RMA with ASUS went pretty good. Keep us posted!


----------



## highendpcgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Damn impressive!


Thanks!


----------



## Sandcracka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highendpcgamer*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just want to share my results and help anyone out that is trying to OC a 4770k on a Asus Maximus VI Hero.
> 
> I have delidded my 4770k and used Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond. Under and above IHS. This has improved my temps a great deal. Here are some Screenshots of my results.
> 
> Intel 4770k @ 4.7Ghz 1.456v Batch # L315B346


Nice work! What method did you use to separate your IHS? I am planning on trying the razor blade method. I will be using the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra.


----------



## highendpcgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandcracka*
> 
> Nice work! What method did you use to separate your IHS? I am planning on trying the razor blade method. I will be using the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra.


Thanks, I was pondering between a 4770k or 4930k for like a month.

I used the vice method, bought a $20 vice from lowes for like 2 hours then returned it lol.

I wanted to experiment with TIM's but I think eventually I will go with CLU and then reseal the IHS.

Cheers!!


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highendpcgamer*
> 
> Thanks, I was pondering between a 4770k or 4930k for like a month.
> 
> I used the vice method, bought a $20 vice from lowes for like 2 hours then returned it lol.
> 
> I wanted to experiment with TIM's but I think eventually I will go with CLU and then reseal the IHS.
> 
> Cheers!!


Vice method works really well, that's what I used. I have CLU between the chip/IHS and Shin Etsu between IHS and water block. Big temp drops from stock TIM.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Jodiuh,
> Wish you the best....maybe you want to try taking the rig apart and plug everything back together outside the case before you RMA?
> 
> Anyway, my last RMA with ASUS went pretty good. Keep us posted!


Thanks! Well, my previous P7P55D-E Pro and i5 760 worked just fine in the case, so I don't think it's a grounding issue. The reboots are completely random. I've been up since 3 AM and on the PC pretty much the whole time. During that time, I've gone 5 hrs w/ no reboots, then 2 reboots within 5 minutes of each other. I'm not doing anything cpu taxing either. So who knows. The way it reboots makes me thing PSU though.

I'm about to swap back to the old board and cpu, so I'll find out soon. Gonna RMA the CPU too.


----------



## delavan

Here,

I'm victim of the mysterious power-ups! The darn rig starts itself up on it's own!!!!

I have to isolate what the problem is...power button maybe?

I'll try to disconnect the power button, but it's not giving much info, as this happens at complete random.

All WAKE-ON something settings in the BIOS are disabled....

My question: is it possible that I connected the power button (or any other front panel switch) the wrong way on the header and that cause the issue?


----------



## delavan

Got to say..seems like we have a small and rather not very talkative community as of yet...


----------



## JacekRing

I just don't know what your issue could be Delavan...so I didn't respond


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Here,
> 
> I'm victim of the mysterious power-ups! The darn rig starts itself up on it's own!!!!
> 
> I have to isolate what the problem is...power button maybe?
> 
> I'll try to disconnect the power button, but it's not giving much info, as this happens at complete random.
> 
> All WAKE-ON something settings in the BIOS are disabled....
> 
> My question: is it possible that I connected the power button (or any other front panel switch) the wrong way on the header and that cause the issue?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Got to say..seems like we have a small and rather not very talkative community as of yet...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Things to try out:
> - try a different PSU
> - motherboard shorting out? check the stand-offs, recheck every connection
> - reset the bios (yes, sorry)
> - change the cmos battery
> - Front panel connectors plugged in wrong or power switch defective
> 
> if above fail I would suggest RMA


Like I posted a few miles back. The thing is if nobody knows a solution, nobody will respond. Make a new thread in the Intel or Asus forum


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Here,
> 
> All WAKE-ON something settings in the BIOS are disabled....


the Intel NIC is installed with 2of3 Wakes on on it.

Using the 804 bios , i am getting very nice standby to full standby operations working, and testing for some time. So i have not actually use the off state for the computer. It is interesting to note, that the Intel Nic has the ability to actually aquire data , when the machine is in standby or Hibernation?? Which is concidered to be in the "Off state" , interesting feature that i am not interested in


----------



## Psycogeek

Speefan for the board:
Does anyone have a Speedfan configurations for the asus Maximus VI hero ?
On my second round of installing, i decided against the asus Suite III again, it was fun to play with and see what they had done, and fan profiling was of great interest to me, it just doesnt do "everything".

Fan Almost Expert II:
With speedfan I had advanced fan graph speeders things, that would look at all the temps everywhere it could, and decide, which of multiple fans would assist in cooling the specific items. Like the CPU fan would do its normal thing, and when it alone at full speed was not pulling it off the case fans would be ramping up more.
The Asus software attempts to do such things, but it does not seem to be able to analise the whole system needs, the HDs the Chipset, the CPU and extra cool air for the GPU. A lot of air is blowing, for reasons that even it doesnt know  I am not blaming it, because it can take me hours to configure and set and test and get something like that right, and it does nothing in just a few minutes.

So far with speefan No fans control or view:
I installed Speedfan, and with an account tried a couple of maximus configurations , there is no specific hero configuration available.
So far the most I get is the 2 main temps , and 4 core temp items. it isnt picking up the fan items, even though they are APCI available . The author of speedfan seemed to indicate that using ACPI is not as good. I would take it any way. Speefan also spotted and can completly control the GPU (amd7950) fan and has its temps.


----------



## JacekRing

never tried to use speedfan with the Maximus Hero board, so I can help you Psycogeek....

Besides I'm WC'd, so all my fans are on idle speeds all the time...around 400 RPM....that will change once I pick up the Aquaero 6 XT in a month when it comes out...now that is going to be a beast of a fan controller....can power up to 80 fans at once or 4 D5 pumps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DPQaMowIrmU <--- the Aquaero 6 demo


----------



## SortOfGrim

I did try speedfan once, on the M4GZ, but it was too complicated and I almost messed up the gpu. Since I'm water cooling I use a fan controller for the fans, and Asus AI Suite for control of the pump.
One thing puzzles me why Asus changed the minimum percentage from 40% (M4GZ) to 60% for CPU_FAN in the bios.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I did try speedfan once, on the M4GZ, but it was too complicated and I almost messed up the gpu. Since I'm water cooling I use a fan controller for the fans, and Asus AI Suite for control of the pump.
> One thing puzzles me why Asus changed the minimum percentage from 40% (M4GZ) to 60% for CPU_FAN in the bios.


Yea that 60% is one of the reasons I want a fan controller with PWM control, because 60% is loud and faster then I need....I just have my waterpump going on max, can't hear it anyways, just want the fans to be quite.

Going to get the Aqualabs Aquaero 6 XT when it releases next month, will do a review for the site. But it can control the pumps and fans, will put on a water temp sensor so I can control rad fans based on water temp, install temp probes on the water blocks to control water flow based on water block temp. And temp sensors on my video cards VRM so I can control the fans blowing on it. I use generic water blocks for the GPU's and heatsinks on the ram/VRM. Cheaper that way.

Right now I just leave my rad fans on idle. a pair of 360 rads for my SLI'd 660TI and 4770k processor. Water temp maxes out at around 39C after hours of gaming, with fans on idle 400 RPM. GPU's max out at like around 50C and CPU maxes at around 55C (Prime95, OC'd to x46 right now with x44 uncore).


----------



## Jodiuh

I don't miss fan controlling software one bit! Bought some 1200 RPM SFLEX's almost 5 yrs ago and just leave em running full tilt.

Shame really as I remember having perfect control w/ nothing but the motherboard makers software a decade ago...and that name was Abit.


----------



## Ovrclck

Alright guys, my CLP came in yesterday. I'll be delidding today! Wish me luck! Now I can start overclocking.


----------



## JacekRing

good luck


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> My question: is it possible that I connected the power button (or any other front panel switch) the wrong way on the header and that cause the issue?


Nope. The power button only connects the green wire and the ground wire of the PSU internally. It doesn't have a polarity. Reset wire also doesn't have polarity.

If you connected the others that require the polarity to matches, like LEDs, they simply won't work. Won't burn them either. (Unless it is a special something)

In device manager, each device (maybe not all) has a property called "allow this device to wake up the PC" or similar wording. Disable this setting for the devices you've connected such as keyboard, mouse, USB devices etc and see.


----------



## knightsilver

Would someone give me a quick and dirty(clean) mild OC for,

Asus M4H,
4670K
2x1600 "ATM" dimms, will add two more, total of 4 dimms later,

4.0_ish, with stock cpu volts, good tamps.

Yes, Im a OC Noob'


----------



## delavan

Sorry,

I never OC'ed at stock volts...it's kinda like wishfull thinking (although it works to some extent).
also, you don't mention custom cooling....what are you trying to do, OC with the stock cooler?

Oh, if you select XMP profile, and disable power savings in Windows + disable C states, you'll stay locked-in at 3.8GHz at all times without manually set voltages...CPU will stay on Boost all the time...

BTW, it's M6H, not M4H


----------



## iamlucky

Are any of you guys going to try the BF4 beta tomorrow? I definitely will be and want to fight alongside my fellow hero view owners/comrades.

Plus, I am sorry for not updating the thread for a while. A lotof things are going on at the moment. Our next baby is due at any moment and we're about to buy our first house.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Are any of you guys going to try the BF4 beta tomorrow? I definitely will be and want to fight alongside my fellow hero view owners/comrades.
> 
> Plus, I am sorry for not updating the thread for a while. A lotof things are going on at the moment. Our next baby is due at any moment and we're about to buy our first house.


Sweet & congrats! Sadly no beta for me..but I did pre-order the game. funk it, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Are any of you guys going to try the BF4 beta tomorrow? I definitely will be and want to fight alongside my fellow hero view owners/comrades.
> 
> Plus, I am sorry for not updating the thread for a while. A lotof things are going on at the moment. Our next baby is due at any moment and we're about to buy our first house.


The game stuttered like crazy for me until I changed BF4.exe's process priority to low in task manager.


----------



## iamlucky

I have read that a lot of people are suffering from low Foster and stuttering issues. If I have any issues I will definitely trythat solution out. After all, it is a beta so issues should be expected.


----------



## iamlucky

Gotta love autocorrect on these bloody mobile phones. Changed FPS to Foster.


----------



## delavan

Lucky,

Nice to see you back, hope you're doing better!

I find that most of the time to game runs half-decent... Net code is lacking....

On some server there is lag, on some others there isn't.

I get an AVG 40 frames pers second on MEDIUM, that oldie 560Ti 1GB is holding until I buy my new stuff. I'm waiting on the 15th of Oct for nvidia price drops (eventual)....


----------



## otl

Hey!

I'm pretty new to overclocking, but i read some guides and maybe i did something right, but there is a lot of voltage options in the bios. I don't remeber every settings i changed in bios, but here is some of them:

All power saving off
Cpu @ 44
Cache @ 39
Cpu voltage 1.185
cache voltage a little lower than cpu voltage
LLC to 3
Eventual cpu input voltage to 1.75
Initial cpu input voltage to 1.70
Spread Spectrum disabled
Cpu Power phase Control to optimized, i think

This with a 4670k and a Hero.

http://bildr.no/view/cVNYUTdM
http://bildr.no/view/bTJTbVRV
http://bildr.no/view/UXFVMnRn

Not stress tested for hours.

Tested 4.6Ghz just for fun
http://bildr.no/view/UnE1RjVW


----------



## Ovrclck

I'm having a weird issue. Sometimes when shutting down my pc, it will restart instead of shutting down. Anyone else seen this before?


----------



## szeged

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-m6g-nickel.html

time to put the board in water

fits the gene and hero board. ordering asap.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue. Sometimes when shutting down my pc, it will restart instead of shutting down. Anyone else seen this before?


1. Check all front headers.
2. Check for possible shorts on the motherboard.

Before trying to troubleshoot, always check your cable connections. This narrows down the possible issues. First thought: could be a problem with the case power button.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-m6g-nickel.html
> 
> time to put the board in water
> 
> fits the gene and hero board. ordering asap.


SWEET! I'm definitely going to get that, just e-mailed Performance-PCS and FrozenCPU to see when they would get it in stock. If it's more then like 2 weeks I"ll probably order it directly from EK. Will install it same time as I install the Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT controller, that hasn't released yet but supposed to this month (I hope).


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> SWEET! I'm definitely going to get that, just e-mailed Performance-PCS and FrozenCPU to see when they would get it in stock. If it's more then like 2 weeks I"ll probably order it directly from EK. Will install it same time as I install the Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT controller, that hasn't released yet but supposed to this month (I hope).


Let us know what they say!


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Let us know what they say!


From Performance-PCS
Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Yes they are shipping we believe Friday and so maybe next Tuesday we will get. Willl check.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Customer Service
> 
> 1701 Robert J. Conlan Blvd. NE, Unit #5
> Palm Bay, FL 32905, USA


will update as I hear more from them.

Will probably take a day or two to hear from FrozenCPU....they are slow to answer e-mails, at least from my previous experience.


----------



## Ovrclck

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ARFacchini

New on the HERO Club.

Got 4.5GHz with 1.287V and 2000MHz DDR3. Temps at 75C (Corsair H80i) with Prime95 small FFTs.

4.6GHz does not get stable with 1.35V.... Don't pushed further... Temps went 85C and above!









Updated to the last BIOS (0804) and the last version of AI Suite III.

Noticed something strange: when idle, que frequency doesn't goes down! Any change to do on BIOS? With the original BIOS and clocks, it was working...


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> New on the HERO Club.
> 
> Got 4.5GHz with 1.287V and 2000MHz DDR3. Temps at 75C (Corsair H80i) with Prime95 small FFTs.
> 
> 4.6GHz does not get stable with 1.35V.... Don't pushed further... Temps went 85C and above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated to the last BIOS (0804) and the last version of AI Suite III.
> 
> Noticed something strange: when idle, que frequency doesn't goes down! Any change to do on BIOS? With the original BIOS and clocks, it was working...


Check to make sure you in ballanced mode in windows, performance mode will not downclock. Also did you use AI suite to OC or from the bios?


----------



## ARFacchini

Strange...


----------



## ARFacchini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Check to make sure you in ballanced mode in windows, performance mode will not downclock. Also did you use AI suite to OC or from the bios?


Strange... I have not changed anything at windows power mode, and the stock clocks were working (and going down).

Always working at the BIOS, first I used that OC profiles (4200 / 4400 / 4600), and after I changed the multiplier to 45 and got stable.

At Suite III screen, I have tryed to change the power managment from "performance" to "auto", but did not cause any effect.

I have updated the BIOS through windows, with EZ update, but it worked, booted, so, I think this part is ok.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> 1. Check all front headers.
> 2. Check for possible shorts on the motherboard.
> 
> Before trying to troubleshoot, always check your cable connections. This narrows down the possible issues. First thought: could be a problem with the case power button.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


Everything looks fine. I even tried bypassing the case power button and used the start button on the Hero. Same symptoms. It doesn't happen all the time, but enough to raise a brow or two.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> Strange... I have not changed anything at windows power mode, and the stock clocks were working (and going down).
> 
> Always working at the BIOS, first I used that OC profiles (4200 / 4400 / 4600), and after I changed the multiplier to 45 and got stable.
> 
> At Suite III screen, I have tryed to change the power managment from "performance" to "auto", but did not cause any effect.
> 
> I have updated the BIOS through windows, with EZ update, but it worked, booted, so, I think this part is ok.


Only things I can think of is windows power saving mode is set to performance (in windows control panel) or you disabled C states in your bios. (possibly bios updated this did, but it shouldn't as update should restore bios to defaults). Try resetting your bios to defaults and see if it works on stock settings.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> From Performance-PCS
> will update as I hear more from them.
> 
> Will probably take a day or two to hear from FrozenCPU....they are slow to answer e-mails, at least from my previous experience.


Still no response from FrozenCPU, told you they take a long time to reply to e-mails. Although if you order something they ship same day. Although 95% of the time Performance-PCS is cheaper, but since I'm in PA I get stuff from FrozenCPU next day while from Performance-PCS I takes like 3 days to get stuff I order since they are down in FL.

I'm waiting and waiting for Aquacomputer to release that Aquaero 6 XT....they say early October, well it's October release the darn thing already! Been waiting a month now, have my WC jury rigged to run without a controller while I wait.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue. Sometimes when shutting down my pc, it will restart instead of shutting down. Anyone else seen this before?


I was having the same issue!

I updated to the latest BIOS (0804) and I added voltage for both

Carefull this is not VCORE!

INITIAL CPU voltage to 1.75
EVENTUAL CPU VOLTAGE to 1.75

Now I'm fine, crossing fingers. Also, i feel better knowing that some others have issues with the same thing, there is more chance that ASUS is working on it via BIOS revisions.


----------



## szeged

PPC better get some stock of these blocks soon, i dont want to have to pay for shipping from Slovenia









i also saw EK mention they will do a chipset block for the hero/gene, and idk if i read it correctly or not but there will either be a version that is a mosfet and chipset block all connected, or two seperate blocks, dont quote me on that.


----------



## derickwm

There will be two separate blocks. The way the board is designed it doesn't allow for one solid block.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> There will be two separate blocks. The way the board is designed it doesn't allow for one solid block.


thats what i thought, and it makes sense when you look at it, thanks for the confirmation derick.

i was really tired when i read the article so i wasnt 100% sure on it, so again thanks for clearing that up. will be buying both blocks as soon as i can


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> I was having the same issue!
> 
> I updated to the latest BIOS (0804) and I added voltage for both
> 
> Carefull this is not VCORE!
> 
> INITIAL CPU voltage to 1.75
> EVENTUAL CPU VOLTAGE to 1.75
> 
> Now I'm fine, crossing fingers. Also, i feel better knowing that some others have issues with the same thing, there is more chance that ASUS is working on it via BIOS revisions.


Wow! I'm glad I wasn't the only one experiencing this! lol!

I'm not overclocked or anything.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue. Sometimes when shutting down my pc, it will restart instead of shutting down. Anyone else seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> I was having the same issue!
> 
> I updated to the latest BIOS (0804) and I added voltage for both
> 
> Carefull this is not VCORE!
> 
> INITIAL CPU voltage to 1.75
> EVENTUAL CPU VOLTAGE to 1.75
> 
> Now I'm fine, crossing fingers. Also, i feel better knowing that some others have issues with the same thing, there is more chance that ASUS is working on it via BIOS revisions.
Click to expand...

Can someone please explain this to me? Does this mean that the board gives the CPU 1.75V @ some point? WHY would that ever be necessary?

Also, when my RMA board and CPU come in should I manually change all the settings right away? The last board would default to give my chip 1.25 Vcore @ stock settings. Which...seems high.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Can someone please explain this to me? Does this mean that the board gives the CPU 1.75V @ some point? WHY would that ever be necessary?
> 
> Also, when my RMA board and CPU come in should I manually change all the settings right away? The last board would default to give my chip 1.25 Vcore @ stock settings. Which...seems high.


The CPU will only draw as much as it needs, the 1.75v is just the MAXIMUM that it is allowed to draw. And this is only during the initial boot to get the CPU going, you're talking about nanoseconds of possible exposure to this voltage.

but besides that, I have 0804 bios and my system boots fine at 1.25v for initial voltage.


----------



## SortOfGrim

when you get the new board, it should be fixed. No need to change anything.

I'm still running it at stock speeds and not having any issues with BF4. VCore at low; 800MHz - 0.70V and at high; 3.8GHz - 1.16V

Currently still on bios v0711, not experiencing any issues, carry on


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I have 0804 bios and my system boots fine at 1.25v for initial voltage.


Ok, thanks. I will lower it for sure then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> when you get the new board, it should be fixed. No need to change anything.
> 
> I'm still running it at stock speeds and not having any issues with BF4. VCore at low; 800MHz - 0.70V and at high; 3.8GHz - 1.16V
> 
> Currently still on bios v0711, not experiencing any issues, carry on


Interesting. So you're saying that the Maximus gives your board no more than 1.16V @ stock settings? I wonder if my board was giving it 1.25V because of a crappy CPU or a bad board...I did have issues w/ it in the beginning not booting until I removed the CMOS battery. Which I thought was odd.

Also, when you say you're not having any issues in BF4 are you saying you have NO STUTTER and 99% GPU usage? Cause I'm seeing about 50% GPU usage on average w/ the i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz.


----------



## delavan

Jodiuh,

don't forget that on this new platform, there is VRMs on the motherboard, but also VRMs on the CPU.

Vcore is provided by the CPU-embedded VRMs.

From ASUSs site:

http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/

quote:
Quote:


> Before You Start: The Foundation Info
> 
> For overclockers, the Haswell architecture incorporates several interesting changes from previous generations:
> 
> 1) Processor related voltage rails have been moved onto the die. The motherboard supplies 1.8V via the processor socket to Intel's on-die FIVR (fully integrated voltage regulators), which then convert the voltage down to required levels for various parts of the CPU.
> 
> The external 1.8VDC supply is adjustable on ASUS motherboards. That's because Intel advise the external supply should be at least 0.4V higher than processor Vcore. As overclocking requires over-voltage of Vcore, the external 1.8VDC rail needs to be able to maintain this delta under all normal operating conditions.


this is where it's from... I changed AUTO to a steady 1.75V for INITIAL (outside volts at boot) and also for EVENTUAL (outside volts during system operation).


----------



## amd655

Hi all, i will be upgrading my Old Hag to a haswell i7 and a couple of Radeon 7k's, how is the MIV Hero for you lot? as i am really wanting this motherboard due to price and features.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hmmm...interesting. I'm just feeling sketch because of my situation. Pretty sure I posted it here, but I had to pull the CMOS battery right outta the box to get it going. Then a week later the system just spontaneously rebooted. No blue screen, just a super fast reboot that sort of did a "crt tv off horizontal line" on my monitor. I lowered settings back to stock and it still rebooted. It would happen every time I opened potplayer (video player program). So I got out AIDA64 and sure enough as soon as I would start the stability test it'd reboot. But it was weird, I could get it to be stable when browsing the web for a little while. Still, it was the oddest reboot I've ever seen.

Put back the old mobo/cpu in and everything has been fine, no reboots, so it's not the PSU or RAM. Best I could think to do was RMA the board and cpu. I got the board back, but now I'm just waiting on the CPU. Hoping it'll be back before the BF4 beta ends so I can see if an i5 is going to be enough. I shoulda gone w/ the 4770 darnit.









AMD:
It's purrrrrrrty. It's also the highest rated 4 star board on Newegg. (all the 5 stars have less than 6 reviews) Actually, for awhile, it did have 5 stars and was @ the top. Makes me wonder if I got a bad board like some of them. New board came from a different warehouse and Provantage was awesome about the RMA.

1. They shipped the replacement board out the day after I called for the RMA, no credit card needed!
2. They sent me a free return label.
3. They're giving me 45 days from the time they shipped the replacement board to test it out and make sure it's rev c2.
4. Both times I called the ladies on the phone were nice.


----------



## delavan

I trust the i5 4670K to "deliver" in BF4, once the game is "polished".

What troubles me is the claims that Windows 8 makes better use of multiple cores/threads than Win7 (overall) AND ALSO in BF4 BETA....

Could it be possibly interesting to upgrade to Win 8? That's another question the final release of BF4/benchmarks will answer!!!

(same for the possible advantage MANTLE will have in december for R9-290x users)...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> I trust the i5 4670K to "deliver" in BF4, once the game is "polished".
> 
> What troubles me is the claims that Windows 8 makes better use of multiple cores/threads than Win7 (overall) AND ALSO in BF4 BETA....
> 
> Could it be possibly interesting to upgrade to Win 8? That's another question the final release of BF4/benchmarks will answer!!!
> 
> (same for the possible advantage MANTLE will have in december for R9-290x users)...


W/ the lone exception of your opening statement, I do not like this post...not ONE BIT.

But I'll bite. I'm on Windows 8 now. First off, startisback is ESSENTIAL for booting to the start menu and functioning normally IMO. 2nd go here: http://blog.itbubble.ru/2012/11/how-to-enable-last-known-good.html to get your F8 menu back complete w/ last known good configuration (mandatory for overclockers). 3rdly, do not use any Metro apps. 4thly, deal w/ the sad fact that Aero Glass is no more and your windows are fugly.

BF4 is most definitely smoother on 8 than 7. Although, I'm still seeing 50% GPU usage.

Lastly, I do not like this:



http://www.dsogaming.com/news/battlefield-4-next-openbeta-patch-will-offer-cpu-optimizations-win8-dx11-1-still-best-option/

Would you gamble w/ the R290X? I'm returning my 780 for a full refund to EVGA sometime this month, so it's an option for me to consider.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> W/ the lone exception of your opening statement, I do not like this post...not ONE BIT.
> 
> But I'll bite. I'm on Windows 8 now. First off, startisback is ESSENTIAL for booting to the start menu and functioning normally IMO. 2nd go here: http://blog.itbubble.ru/2012/11/how-to-enable-last-known-good.html to get your F8 menu back complete w/ last known good configuration (mandatory for overclockers). 3rdly, do not use any Metro apps. 4thly, deal w/ the sad fact that Aero Glass is no more and your windows are fugly.
> 
> BF4 is most definitely smoother on 8 than 7. Although, I'm still seeing 50% GPU usage.
> 
> Lastly, I do not like this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/battlefield-4-next-openbeta-patch-will-offer-cpu-optimizations-win8-dx11-1-still-best-option/
> 
> Would you gamble w/ the R290X? I'm returning my 780 for a full refund to EVGA sometime this month, so it's an option for me to consider.












I'm not a gambler!!!!

I'm "patiently" (LIES LIES) waiting for R9-290x reviews and benchmarks before buying my next GPU (s). BF4 is my main focus!!!!!

I'll probably buy at mid-november, after reading lots of R9-290X reviews/benchmarks AND waiting on price drops on the nVIDIA side.

A single GTX780, dual 760s/770s or a single R9-290x are the options, maybe the 770Ti (if it comes out!!!)...

I *might* upgrade to Windows 8 if some decent review shows REAL and worthy performance incentive to upgrade in BF4 and other multithreaded apps (it's 99$ OEM in CDN $$$).


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hi all, i will be upgrading my Old Hag to a haswell i7 and a couple of Radeon 7k's, how is the MIV Hero for you lot? as i am really wanting this motherboard due to price and features.


Hi AMD655, the Asus Maximus VI Hero is a really good board. As long as you get one of the newer boards with the Z87 southbridge C2 revision. This resolves the USB3.0 bug that makes devices in windows disappear, such as USB sticks and external HD's.

Also remember that this board only supports 2-way SLI/crossfire. In case you wanted a 3-way setup, it's not possible with this board.

Other then that, I love this board and recommend it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Hi AMD655, the Asus Maximus VI Hero is a really good board. As long as you get one of the newer boards with the Z87 southbridge C2 revision. This resolves the USB3.0 bug that makes devices in windows disappear, such as USB sticks and external HD's.
> 
> Also remember that this board only supports 2-way SLI/crossfire. In case you wanted a 3-way setup, it's not possible with this board.
> 
> Other then that, I love this board and recommend it.


Sweet thanks, and i was only doing 2 7k's due to how cheap they are right now, cheers for the revision info









+REP.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> A single GTX780, dual 760s/770s or a single R9-290x are the options, maybe the 770Ti (if it comes out!!!)...


I'm sure someone is going to fight me on this, but my experiences w/ SLI have been garbage. First w/ a pair of 8800 GT's and the original Crysis. I dealt w/ crazy stuttering and worse performance than w/ one card.

Then w/ BF3 and two 660's. GRID 2, Trackmania, and Borderlands 2 were all pretty crappy too.

The biggest issues were the micro stuttering and low GPU usage. So my advice would be GTX 780 or R9-290X. <--What a sweet name! It even sounds faster than a 780!


----------



## delavan

I might consider myself lucky, but my SLI 560Ti's served me well in BF3 (all on HIGH, V-Sync ON, 60Hz). I had a GTX 590 (two nerfed 580's) for a few days and I got refunded, cashed $250 and bought 2 X 560Ti's for $500 at the time. for my REZ that was perfect...

I'm just trying to the the most POWA for my money in this case...I'll have around $650 for this round to spend...I keep lookin!


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm sure someone is going to fight me on this, but my experiences w/ SLI have been garbage. First w/ a pair of 8800 GT's and the original Crysis. I dealt w/ crazy stuttering and worse performance than w/ one card.
> Then w/ BF3 and two 660's. GRID 2, Trackmania, and Borderlands 2 were all pretty crappy too.


I'm not fighting, just going to put it up here that my 660sli plays fine in BF3 at 1440p even on ultra, I get frames in mid 70's. In BF4 beta I had to set it to high setting (no AA) to play with ~70fps.


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, it could have been my CPU. I was using an i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz @ the time. You have QUITE a bit more CPU powa than I did.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I will lower it for sure then.
> Interesting. So you're saying that the Maximus gives your board no more than 1.16V @ stock settings? I wonder if my board was giving it 1.25V because of a crappy CPU or a bad board...I did have issues w/ it in the beginning not booting until I removed the CMOS battery. Which I thought was odd.
> 
> Also, when you say you're not having any issues in BF4 are you saying you have NO STUTTER and 99% GPU usage? Cause I'm seeing about 50% GPU usage on average w/ the i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz.


I need to recheck the gpu speeds/load as the MSI afterburner in-screen feature didn't work with BF4. And the only issue I had was when I quit the game, it crashed. *edit: gpu usage is at 93% max

Vcore hovers between 1.152V and 1.216V.


----------



## Chomuco

http://gyazo.com/440291bbd458e45ce02a1d47fc7fd49d.png
bios 804


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/440291bbd458e45ce02a1d47fc7fd49d.png
> bios 804


2 minutes on AIDA64 is hardly stable friend....run Prime95 for 6 hours and see how that goes....follow up with IBT (intel burn test) with 20 runs on standard or higher.

I can do 2 hours on AIDA64 set to x54 core @ 1.315v, x47 uncore @ 1.180 without a crash...won't last Prime95 for more then 20 minutes though, LOL.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> 2 minutes on AIDA64 is hardly stable friend....run Prime95 for 6 hours and see how that goes....follow up with IBT (intel burn test) with 20 runs on standard or higher.
> 
> I can do 2 hours on AIDA64 set to x54 core @ 1.315v, x47 uncore @ 1.180 without a crash...won't last Prime95 for more then 20 minutes though, LOL.


Prime95? If you use the computer for playing one or two games, why prime'ing if you are stable for what the computer is used for? I've seen people prime'ing for 8-10-12-24 hours and failed when gaming. Why don't a worst scenario case fail? I stress test 2 hours at most then i do some benchmark's. After that i just use my computer for what i'm doing, but i like to have temps low so i dont go over 80c in prime, some others don't. But i do know that 2 minutes in aida is nothing, even for a max temp check.


----------



## amd655

Prime95 is a terrible stress test for intel users, especially when pushing higher volts, it is also really insane to expect to push a chip that hard for such lengthy times, an hour in P95 stable will be a stable gaming machine so long as you stress test with real world apps too.

My fave are BFBC2 as it uses a lot of the CPU, a unstable clock will result in a BSOD pretty sharply.
BF3, even BF4 beta, these games really use the CPU a lot.

GPU stress testing will be OCCT with shader level 6 for an hour, and Metro 2033/ Vantage/ 3DM 11.

People think that a test that can make your gear stupidly hotter is always best, it really is not.

Prime 95 heated my chips beyond anything else that i do, even full 4k renders of video's would never see the chip heated so high.


----------



## JacekRing

at 1.315v my cores are at like around 75-80c my CPU is at around 70c. Thankx to my WC setup and the fact that I delided.

I don't get BSOD at x54 core, but I do get calculation errors in Prime95. Where it's self check will fail on floating point calcuations, I can AIDA64 for hours upon hours, and ITB on max for like 30 runs without any failures. How am I stable or not? not 100% that's for sure, but yea for gaming it will probably be ok. For say essential calculations, such as generating bitcoins or folding I wouldn't trust it. It all depends on what you intend to do on the system and what stable means for you, if stable means no crashes while gaming for a few hours so be it.

BTW: I OC to [email protected] core, [email protected] uncore as my stable clocks for everyday use. Don't see any point pushing harder than that as nothing I do on a daily basis needs it.


----------



## Chomuco

estable!











http://gyazo.com/a5d6d677897784057f3a43fa75ec5624.png


----------



## Desolator4u

Hey guys.

Anyone using a Corsair 2x8GB CL9 kit? The Asus QVL for this board only has CL10 in the list (except for the way too expensive (but cool) Dominator Platinum)
Also, how about the Creative Sound Blaster Z

I am in Jamaica so returns would be a huge pain if the componenents were not compatible.

Thanks
~D


----------



## Chomuco

wc http://www.ekwb.com/news/401/19/EK-introduces-ASUS-Maximus-VI-Gene-Hero-MOSFET-water-blocks/


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> wc http://www.ekwb.com/news/401/19/EK-introduces-ASUS-Maximus-VI-Gene-Hero-MOSFET-water-blocks/


yes sir, performance pc and frozen cpu should have them relatively soon. I think by next week?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> wc http://www.ekwb.com/news/401/19/EK-introduces-ASUS-Maximus-VI-Gene-Hero-MOSFET-water-blocks/


I posted about that one or two page ago. I e-mailed Performance-PCS and FrozenCPU. PPCS said they would have it mid next week. FrozenCPU still hasn't replied to my e-mail.

I also e-mailed them about the Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT, they said they wouldn't be stocking it anytime soon


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> estable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/a5d6d677897784057f3a43fa75ec5624.png


Next target Andre Yang's score?







I only get 944marks


----------



## luckymatt

Stability...sensitive subject apparently. I think it's a terminology thing. I'm gonna throw something out there, give me your well reasoned feedback:

When overclocking, I like to shoot for what I call "Stock Stable". If I can run a thing (AIDA, P95, Valley Benchmark, PacMan, whatever) at stock, out of the box everything on default settings for X number of minutes/hours/days without crashing, I should be able to exactly replicate that test at any given overclock settings. Anything less is just not stable. A cpu is designed to do the same thing, over and over and over again and get precisely, exactly the same results. If my computer crashes after a few hours of (whatever), it did NOT do something right. Even if I do a few hours of (something else) and it doesn't crash...I can't be sure it is doing all of it's calculations as it should. Now you may say that "well if it doesn't crash that means everything is fine with that program at that speed"...but what about the P95 or IBT results that come back inconsistent (i.e. not all the results match perfectly) that I've seen on this thread and elsewhere? It did not crash, but the cpu did NOT calculate correctly.

I've found using the "Stock Stable" criteria virtually eliminates things such as microstuttering (most notable in SLI setups), momentary freezes, etc etc insert minute random annoyance here. Everything just runs, smooth as silk, just like one would expect a cpu at stock speeds to do.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Next target Andre Yang's score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get 944marks


http://valid.canardpc.com/62vh6r


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Stability...sensitive subject apparently. I think it's a terminology thing. I'm gonna throw something out there, give me your well reasoned feedback:
> 
> When overclocking, I like to shoot for what I call "Stock Stable". If I can run a thing (AIDA, P95, Valley Benchmark, PacMan, whatever) at stock, out of the box everything on default settings for X number of minutes/hours/days without crashing, I should be able to exactly replicate that test at any given overclock settings. Anything less is just not stable. A cpu is designed to do the same thing, over and over and over again and get precisely, exactly the same results. If my computer crashes after a few hours of (whatever), it did NOT do something right. Even if I do a few hours of (something else) and it doesn't crash...I can't be sure it is doing all of it's calculations as it should. Now you may say that "well if it doesn't crash that means everything is fine with that program at that speed"...but what about the P95 or IBT results that come back inconsistent (i.e. not all the results match perfectly) that I've seen on this thread and elsewhere? It did not crash, but the cpu did NOT calculate correctly.
> 
> I've found using the "Stock Stable" criteria virtually eliminates things such as microstuttering (most notable in SLI setups), momentary freezes, etc etc insert minute random annoyance here. Everything just runs, smooth as silk, just like one would expect a cpu at stock speeds to do.


I agree, doesn't matter if it crashes after 10 minutes of prime95 or 10 hours of prime95. Fact is if it can handle it on stock settings, it should handle it on your OC. That's what "stable" means.

But on the other hand, if you're stable enough for what you do...good for you.

But personally, I rather be 100% stable and not have to deal with random BSOD or game crashes when I play. A crash when you're say 200 hours into a DiD (dead is dead) game of X3 (or whatever), I get ticked. BTW X3 when you play on DiD saves to the cloud ONLY when you end the game, deletes the save when you load it. So there is no backup or going back...you crash, that's game over.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue. Sometimes when shutting down my pc, it will restart instead of shutting down. Anyone else seen this before?


Try testing it again with RAM at stock speed. Mine acts strange when I overclock the RAM too much, it will reboot when trying to wake from sleep, etc. But when I set the RAM back to stock it wakes without issues.


----------



## catbuster

Hi guys, got my HERO today, pls add me to the list, will post more picks and oc results later on


----------



## Jodiuh

Grats buster O cats! Welcome to the madness!

Got my replacement 4670K and Hero in Thursday. This one booted right up whereas the other one wouldn't come up til I pulled the CMOS battery. I did reboot oddly however and in the beginning I had trouble getting my mouse to work. But now that I'm in the OS the mouse is having trouble not complying w/ it's software configurations...namely, the color panel is not functioning well @ all.









Did a fresh Windows 8 install and after a bunch of updates I booted to a messed up desktop. Couldn't open anything @ all. Tried to kill some processes and I THINK I blue screened. the message was lame and vague though. Decided to do another reinstall and take my time w/ updates. So far so good.

This whole experience has kinda sucked. I don't have any confidence in the hardware or the software AND I've got a LAN party to go to tomorrow. Hoping like heck it survives.

OH...I did get another C2, so yea! And the BIOS update went through the first time wo/ a hitch. Took about 10 tries on the last board. I wonder if it was the board or the cpu that went bad...hmm..

Lastly, Intel DID warranty my chip and it was overclocked. So I'm thinking they just look @ the chip and see if there's any visual damage.


----------



## modstorm

I recently got my Maximus VI Hero as well as a 4770K. I attempted to OC it and manged to get it running stable (10hrs on AIDA64) at 4.7GHz at 1.25V. What I am worried about are the temperatures. I use an H100 with two COrsair SP120 (Performance) fans with Cool Liquid Ultra (no delid), and yet my maximum temperatures exceed 100c while running AIDA64. During real life testing my temperatures do not exceed 80c. Are these temperatures normal on Haswell or is there something wrong in my build ?

Thanks


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modstorm*
> 
> I recently got my Maximus VI Hero as well as a 4770K. I attempted to OC it and manged to get it running stable (10hrs on AIDA64) at 4.7GHz at 1.25V. What I am worried about are the temperatures. I use an H100 with two COrsair SP120 (Performance) fans with Cool Liquid Ultra (no delid), and yet my maximum temperatures exceed 100c while running AIDA64. During real life testing my temperatures do not exceed 80c. Are these temperatures normal on Haswell or is there something wrong in my build ?
> 
> Thanks


It's normal and i recommend to lower the clocks, if you want to keep your cpu for a while. Way to high temps and at 100c i am sure it is throttling


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> It's normal and i recommend to lower the clocks, if you want to keep your cpu for a while. Way to high temps and at 100c i am sure it is throttling


Agreed, 100c is way too hot to keep at. You'll kill your CPU pretty fast at those temps, Delidding can drop your core temps a LOT, but if you don't want to delid you need to downclock. Try to keep the temps under 90c because anything over 90c will eventually kill your CPU. Instead of years of use you'll end up killing it in a few months running at those temps. Besides haswell throttles the cores at 100c, so if you are hitting 100c in AIDA you are also getting throttled most likely.

btw: delidded at x46 clock I was holding stead around 65c cores, 55c CPU with an h80i sink. I'm on a custom closed loop now, which keeps me at 60c core, 52c CPU but delidding does a lot to lower temps.


----------



## catbuster

So yeah, i already got some problems with the board.









First at shutdown i got restart. Was able to shutdown pc after 3 times. Has any1 found solution for this? I am running 0711 bios.

Second problem at startup i get cpu fan error. I have phanteks ph-tc14pe 2 fans contected trough pwm spliter into cpu fan plug... i might try to connect fans to other plugs

Will try to search rog forums for solutions also...

*Edit:*
Fixed cpu fan error by setting bios low fan rpm at 500. Default was 600 and phanteks big fans were spining at 530rpm~

Tried to shutdown pc now. Everything worked ok - no restart...


----------



## catbuster

double post.


----------



## modstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> [quote name="otl" url="/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/520#post_20971276"]It's normal and i recommend to lower the clocks, if you want to keep your cpu for a while. Way to high temps and at 100c i am sure it is throttling


Agreed, 100c is way too hot to keep at. You'll kill your CPU pretty fast at those temps, Delidding can drop your core temps a LOT, but if you don't want to delid you need to downclock. Try to keep the temps under 90c because anything over 90c will eventually kill your CPU. Instead of years of use you'll end up killing it in a few months running at those temps. Besides haswell throttles the cores at 100c, so if you are hitting 100c in AIDA you are also getting throttled most likely.btw: delidded at x46 clock I was holding stead around 65c cores, 55c CPU with an h80i sink. I'm on a custom closed loop now, which keeps me at 60c core, 52c CPU but delidding does a lot to lower temps.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the help







I'm going to see my temps while running Battlefield 4, and if they exceed 90 I will downclock. I'm considering delidding soon though


----------



## Psycogeek

Back again, after torturing myself over this heat issue. There must be some better way in the bios to control what is often asuses aggressive voltaging that I am not getting right.

If you remember I am not a real overclocker, but a mix between silentPC and Trying to get some good speed going. I am on air, and will not be using water for what I am doing. So I got a system like this.


Spoiler: Pics of Case assembly










It was in my opinion after having cooled just as many watts of power when pushing the highest xeon 775 socket item, using similar touch heatpipe cooler (cheeeeep) , that it isn't the cooler, but something wrong with the thermal connection inside there. Well screw it, I am going in to find out why things don't act the way I would expect

(don't try this at home) I used the razor method, and a little tap tap tap, to control the speed of the razor cutting through the glue junk.

Hack hack hack, wack wack wack. Freaking thing is coming off one way or another.

Ok enough of that stuff, lets see what we got inside here


Ok, sure that looks like my problem right there, I have a way better thermal interface in all of the rest of the things I do, this has to be the problem.


----------



## Psycogeek

It had been a Long time since I had fully removed a lid off a processor (some were soldered) , so I was rather amazed at what I found underneath and on top of it. (everyone else already knows, but me, this is weird)


Spoiler: Pics of the chip and Lid




Its Just a Little Tiny Thing  looks like it belongs in a cell phone or something.

What the heck, 0.5mm gads anything that small that I put 150W of power into usually lights up or lets off magic smoke 

These picture try to show the copper block that is a lid, because even after seeing all the pictures, I had not realized that it is a big copper chunk spreader, not just a lid to keep me from chipping the edges



It is at this moment (or about then sometime) I realized I have a Long drop to get the heatsink back down on the core. (without the lid)


So somehow I gotta bring that down onto there, looks like that clamp thing has to go to pull this off. This isn't getting any easier (or smarter)

Looks like I have 2 choices on this here cooler, either 2 pipes touch with a gap down the center, or I rotate it, have 4 pipes across it, with other issues. Like the ram (all 4 slots) getting in the way badly.



Spoiler: Fail Padding methods




Fail, plastic tape covering allows goop to get to components

Fail, Ram thermal pads, way to thick still to do the padding

Not even close



FAIL Fail Fail Fail, much time passes then . . .


Then finally I find something that is 0.5mm has some squish to it, and Will work, Denture Pads  you heard it, perfect size for around this tiny chip (the landlords suggestion)

The squish test , to see if its is working right. Because I Will be using AS5 I eventually also found a method to seal the caps, so they don't get gooped on. I used 2 layers of transparency tape, one at a time, and sealed these components really well,

This picture should show the rotated seating, where all 4 heatpipes land on the core.

Bla bla bla, over and over again, back and forth, NOTHING was going to get this hyper 212 evo thing to work. Hours were spent shaving it, cutting it down more, reseating, different ways , I wasn't getting 2 degrees of difference from Lidded. This SUCKS! .


Spoiler: More CM212 seating pcis





After taking this picture, I lapped it down to mirror perfect even, and still nothing.


----------



## Psycogeek

All bad sequel movies eventually have a "*The Beginning*" movie. soo lets go back to the beginning.

It had all started out like this , Get cool new board and chip, toss it all together , and see if it works.


Spoiler: Out On the Bench first test pics








Perfect, This is going to be wondrous.

Instead of working with it on the bench, where I have some sort of control, lets get it into that case fast , Stupid Stupid Stupid.


Spoiler: Going In the Case Pics










Hey if somebody doesn't do something really stupid , there wouldn't be any action in the movie 

When I pushed 2 buttons, and let the machine do the rest, and it was blazing away at 4600 right from the start, why Not put it right into the case ?


See what more could you ask for, finished in one. This was like the 3rd post for the thing, already doing a 30%+ overclock.

But it throttles without Way better cooling. and the fans, god the noise. When it was OOCT and INTEL burn, ya expect that it sounds like a hovercraft for a while. But My video encoding is actually HARDER on the processor than both of those. So I got fans going full speed for hours, and the cooler isn't enough.

I have since had it in and out of the case 3-4 times, changed the cooler, even switched the cooler for a 212Plus model (from the other computer), which has only 1 of 4 heatpipes that sat directly and perfectly on top of the core. The 212+ Actually did give me much less throttling. It is the older version of the CM 212, and it worked better. But it solved nothing.
I Have reached 4.6 quite easily, but without way better thermal transfers I have to drop the speed down Real Far, to get fast & QUIET.

Next stop, I am going to try one of the more bigger coolers with a copper block base and no touch. Uhh yes, a copper base that is similar to the one I PULLED OFF ! . Duhhhh. Oh well, we shall see in the next exciting adventure of . . .
*"An idiot and His Haswell"* Stay tuned.


----------



## szeged

very nice work psychogeek









i gotta delid my 4770k lol, itll run at 5.2ghz with 1.27v but its literally 1c under the throttling point lol, so i run it with 1.25 but can only hit 4.8 at 1.25


----------



## Jodiuh

How do you guys feel about the auto overclocking, CPU level up option in the BIOS? Anyone had success getting 4.6 Ghz that way? Also, anyone have success getting up to 4.6 Ghz after the auto OC fails @ 4.4 Ghz?


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice work psychogeek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta delid my 4770k lol, itll run at 5.2ghz with 1.27v but its literally 1c under the throttling point lol, so i run it with 1.25 but can only hit 4.8 at 1.25


I would like to know your settings to achieve that. what items in the uefi you have taken off of auto? I am sure mine wont do that, but what items you adjust (alone) would be interesting.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> How do you guys feel about the auto overclocking, CPU level up option in the BIOS? Anyone had success getting 4.6 Ghz that way? Also, anyone have success getting up to 4.6 Ghz after the auto OC fails @ 4.4 Ghz?


Define success  I can get to the 4.6 with a 39cache (auto) easily via the auto junk. Either by just raising the cores to the 46, or the level up. Using the easy side of the uefi, or using the 4way optimize in the OS. But that is not success for me, it is pretty numbers, that are not 24/7 beat the hell out of it stable. Using those methods (to this 4.6) I still throttle from not enough cooling, and it still will crash, bsod or whatever out of the blue, this is totally unacceptable to me, even if it works like that for 5 days straight.

Could you not even boot to OS ? Is that intel on-die GPU on or not? And you know that having the Raid/ide/AHCI set wrong will crash an OS without it having anything to do with the cpu? another thing was the ram, it was possible to crash with ram, even if everything else was ok. that is easy to turn down independent. That is all I know so far.

In my situation I could try and raise the 2 simple staying auto numbers using "*adaptive*" voltage for the CPU and adaptive for the Cache, and just adjust the one numbers an nothing else. Like it is shown in the videos, and guides.
"Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" 1.275
and "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage" 1.32 .
BUT . . that might increase stability, but I don't have the cooling , so I am just at torturous throttling.
(High on the cache because I was also trying to raise the cache to better match the cpu.)

when in the OS software, I did get somewhere in Adaptive still, by lowering the adaptive offset Tiny amounts, while raising the max adaptive. Again this has no value to fact, because throttle occurs at the high end.

The speed of booting is very helpful to changing one thing, and going back around again. But adjusting in the OS itself with the asus suite thing (I still hate) gives you faster control (no boot) of adjustments, so you can get more done at a time in the OS itself. So even if the suite is a bloated pile of .net software, it can still be very useful.

Other stuff: They were right on about the cache performance, after many many different testings, if I can keep the cache within 300 of the cpu there is almost zero performance change, but as it gets further away performance of things are effected. (depending on the things) the 46cpu core with 39 cpu cache is not good for me. Cpu might be king, but the queen puts the king in check 

remember I am always still green. it is still stepping it is always still dropping in voltage, I am purposeful about the thing conserving energy and heat when idle. My goals are to maintain that green.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> I would like to know your settings to achieve that. what items in the uefi you have taken off of auto? I am sure mine wont do that, but what items you adjust (alone) would be interesting.


ill check all the settings for you in a few mins


----------



## Psycogeek

Some pictures that might be interesting to us, what's under that passive chipset cooler, the black block thing lower right.

Can't leave well enough alone, the chipset cooler cap comes off with 4 screws and this another TINY  chip is under there.
I did this to re-goop it. I would put doing this on the "Waste Of Time" list, the goop was ok, and I should have left it alone.

2 other chips other than the intel chipset are partly hidden by the chipset cooling block , the asmedia (next to the sata connectors), and I forget the other one

I remember, someone said this is the super I/O chip. it does all the older and slower I/O used to be for the PS2 Floppy and maybe the smb bus talks to the fans and all?



Spoiler: More Junk: Click to see the clamp remove pics




Removing the clamp, The bracing metal under there is still very necessary to keep board warp down, so the chip will seat properly on all them teeny connection. I had to watch out for the numbers of traces that are right next to the screws

As you can see they have proper insulator there on the bottom of the clamp. Some nylon washers and the same screws would keep from damaging the traces there
.
Here it is without the clamp but with the insulators and screws


----------



## Psycogeek

*Error Code Dumping grounds.* Simple codes that I see too often when screwing up. From the LED or from windows that can have consistency for specific issue. I have seen them so many times it might be good to write them down, and how they (not always) correlate to the overclocking.

Asus Hero LED number codes that can be useful clues

A0 - Looking good, I see showing after boot when everything is OK. Book says "IDE Init is started"
30 - I get this when everything is working fine, but not all things are hooked up the same
55 - you screwed up your memory or your cpu connections to memory. Book "Memory not installed"
A2 - significant somehow to failing on the boot. Book says "IDE enable"
00 - last thing you see when that ain't gonna work 

rapidly changing led numbers bios crash repeat:
1) One possible, when memory is clocked to high, when it reaches the memory init it crashes and goes back around again.

Windows Kernel Number things in pretty blue screen items.
116 - stop 0x00000116 - probably got some issue with the video card, PCI-e.
124 - stop 0x00000124 - happens Most often with general CPU fail from my bad OC

110 - stop 0x00000110 - I think this one happens more often with a memory issue , still checking
04E - stop 0x0000004E - Got this one during a too high memory adjust.
03B - stop 0x0000003B - Got this one during a too high memory adjust.
Many other minor offsets of these like 5E D1 came from memory timings incorrect, so the array of errors from a memory issue are as large as all the things effected by memory fails.

00A - stop 0x0000000A- get this more often when the Bclk is higher , and when video card is acting up

07B - stop 0x0000007B - an OS software issue , caused it myself messing with drivers. Can be caused by Achi/IDE/Raid switching without driver change.
08B - stop 0x0000008B - OS software issue

Post Loops, come in small and large  on a fail some things are seen by the UEFI and bail out after a few loops, back to OC failed. rarely you can get into a loop that never ends.
Stopping the posting 2 times with the power button, can usually kick it out of any continual posting loop. The board is pretty good about that. If your in a continual loop, wait till it turns on again, then Hold the power button till it turns off. Turning it off 2 times this way, chances are good the next loop it will quit trying, and revert some and boot up as a failed OC.

I will add more as I get them, or if anyone has any ones they see often and correlate to what the humans do , PM me I can add them to the list.


----------



## catbuster

Hi again guys, for people experiencing *restart at shutdown* try uninstaling Intel rapid storage technology:

Found this on ROG forums:
Quote:


> The Intel RST software is causing your system to reboot instead of shutdown. Uninstalling it will solve your problem.


Hope it helps







just uninstalled mine, will report back if issue is gone


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Hi again guys, for people experiencing *restart at shutdown* try uninstaling Intel rapid storage technology:
> 
> Found this on ROG forums:
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just uninstalled mine, will report back if issue is gone


Interesting! I'll give that a shot!









+Rep


----------



## Ovrclck

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> *Error Code Dumping grounds.* Simple codes that I see too often when screwing up. From the LED or from windows that can have consistency for specific issue. I have seen them so many times it might be good to write them down, and how they (not always) correlate to the overclocking.
> 
> Asus Hero LED number codes that can be useful clues
> 
> A0 - Looking good, I see showing after boot when everything is OK. Book says "IDE Init is started"
> 55 - you screwed up your memory or your cpu connections to memory. Book "Memory not installed"
> A2 - significant somehow to failing on the boot. Book says "IDE enable"
> 00 - last thing you see when that ain't gonna work
> 
> rapidly changing led numbers bios crash repeat:
> 1) One possible, when memory is clocked to high, when it reaches the memory init it crashes and goes back around again.
> 
> Windows Kernel Number things in pretty blue screen items.
> 116 - stop 0x00000116 - probably got some issue with the video card, PCI-e.
> 124 - stop 0x00000124 -
> 110 - stop 0x00000110 -
> 
> Post Loops, come in small and large  on a fail some things are seen by the UEFI and bail out after a few loops, back to OC failed. rarely you can get into a loop that never ends.
> Stopping the posting 2 times with the power button, can usually kick it out of any continual posting loop. The board is pretty good about that. If your in a continual loop, wait till it turns on again, then Hold the power button till it turns off. Turning it off 2 times this way, chances are good the next loop it will quit trying, and revert some and boot up as a failed OC.
> 
> I will add more as I get them, or if anyone has any ones they see often and correlate to what the humans do , PM me I can add them to the list.






A0 was throwing me off. I thought I had an issue lol. Good to know all is well


----------



## spookypuppy

Is there a one click option to OC in the Bios?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Is there a one click option to OC in the Bios?


yes the OC profile, but i would suggest not to do that, i hit the one for 4.4ghz OC, it set my voltage to 1.32 to do it and immediately hit temps of 99C and started to throttle, overclocked it myself and got it to 4.8ghz on 1.25v, with 1.3v i can do 5.2ghz but it is almost throttling again.

hammer and vice coming soon


----------



## spookypuppy

My cpu runs at like 94F with no load what so ever, is that bad?


----------



## szeged

thats 34C, thats not bad at all.


----------



## ARFacchini

I am getting 92~96C at 1.35V trying to get 4600 cpu and 4200 cache... What a sample of i7-4770k.... Some of you could hit 4800 with 1.25V?? Lucky guys!

4600 cpu and 4600 cache not stable even with AUTO voltage at 1.375V!!!

Max stable configuration til now: 4500 / 4200 with 1.287V / 1.2V.

Andre


----------



## spookypuppy

Why are the Haswells so tricky to keep stable?


----------



## otl

Don't know, i do not have that problem. But i've disabled all power saving and run static voltage. There is one thing I know and that is that my chip is very sensitive when it comes to voltages.


----------



## ARFacchini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Why are the Haswells so tricky to keep stable?


From everything i've read, voltage regulation is inside the chip. This is THE big problem, as it dissipates lots of energy. This guide explains a little:

_"Speaking of temperatures, surely people will be saying "Haswell has the same problem as Ivy Bridge," referring to the thermal paste issue. Yes, Haswell has thermal paste, but from Very Authoritative People, the TIM is not the problem. As has been posited across the net when people de-lid Ivy Bridge chips with great results, it's really the black adhesive that's the culprit. When you cut out that adhesive, it allows the IHS to sit closer to the CPU die, meaning there is less thermal paste through which the heat has to travel, leading to significantly lower temperatures. Intel's TIM is really quite good, but the manufacturing process leads to that glue being just a little too thick, which is why you see such temperatures.

Even if you de-lid your Haswell CPU, don't expect a 60°C chip all of a sudden. These are produced on a very small process, with billions of transistors in an extremely tiny area. Even if you have a perfect die-to-IHS interface, the chip is still going to run pretty hot because there is so little surface area off of which to pull the heat. I guess what I'm saying, to put it succinctly (too late!), is: Don't worry about temps, within reason. If your chip runs warm, that's ok. They're just going to do that. You can't draw heat away as fast as you used to be able to when you're dealing with such a small surface area with such a large transistor count. Keep them as cool as you can and be happy"_

(Source: http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell)


----------



## hophead75

So what's the consensus on the latest BIOS? I am running the 0711 and I guess if it isn't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> From everything i've read, voltage regulation is inside the chip. This is THE big problem, as it dissipates lots of energy. This guide explains a little:
> 
> _"Speaking of temperatures, surely people will be saying "Haswell has the same problem as Ivy Bridge," referring to the thermal paste issue. Yes, Haswell has thermal paste, but from Very Authoritative People, the TIM is not the problem. As has been posited across the net when people de-lid Ivy Bridge chips with great results, it's really the black adhesive that's the culprit. When you cut out that adhesive, it allows the IHS to sit closer to the CPU die, meaning there is less thermal paste through which the heat has to travel, leading to significantly lower temperatures. Intel's TIM is really quite good, but the manufacturing process leads to that glue being just a little too thick, which is why you see such temperatures.
> 
> Even if you de-lid your Haswell CPU, don't expect a 60°C chip all of a sudden. These are produced on a very small process, with billions of transistors in an extremely tiny area. Even if you have a perfect die-to-IHS interface, the chip is still going to run pretty hot because there is so little surface area off of which to pull the heat. I guess what I'm saying, to put it succinctly (too late!), is: Don't worry about temps, within reason. If your chip runs warm, that's ok. They're just going to do that. You can't draw heat away as fast as you used to be able to when you're dealing with such a small surface area with such a large transistor count. Keep them as cool as you can and be happy"_
> 
> (Source: http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell)


Although it gets hot it should be possible to obtain stability.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> I am getting 92~96C at 1.35V trying to get 4600 cpu and 4200 cache... What a sample of i7-4770k.... Some of you could hit 4800 with 1.25V?? Lucky guys!
> 
> 4600 cpu and 4600 cache not stable even with AUTO voltage at 1.375V!!!
> 
> Max stable configuration til now: 4500 / 4200 with 1.287V / 1.2V.
> 
> Andre


Have you tried increasing your cache (uncore) voltage? Also, OC your CPU to x46 first with cache on x35, THEN do your cache if you are stable...


----------



## delavan

I'm getting a weird BSOD once in a while. I "shutdown" the computer via windows, and it BSOD while shutting down. The BSOD happens lightning fast and the computer reboots in windows, often without "computer recovered from unexpected crash", you know the small window in Win7 or the black screen that asks you for regular boot/run safe mode....


----------



## SortOfGrim

check the dump file (C:\Windows\MEMORY.dmp)
more info about dump files


----------



## AgustinXtreme

hi guys i have a weird problem with my Hero, when i use a cpu multiplier higher than 42x (oc stable in any test) and turn off the system (unplugged, no current) and then turn on again it makes reboot loops, anyone has this problem when hardbooting? it's really anoying, i'm using 0804 BIOS, my specs are:
4670k
MVIHero
G.Skill RipjawX 2x4 2133mhz CL9
OCZ Fatal1ty 750w (haswell compatible according to OCZ Compatibility List)


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> Max stable configuration til now: 4500 / 4200 with 1.287V / 1.2V.)


That sounds very similar to what happens here. The chip is apparently faster processing some things than the Sandy Or Ivy, that is one reason I chose it even knowing that I would not get big numbers, and would get big heat. It was possible that performance per clock would be higher, so it could even be faster?

One minor example of that testing http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Haswell-Review-Intel-Core-i7-4770K-Performance-and-Architecture/Clock-Clock-Sandy I look at these things and hope it means anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> From everything i've read, voltage regulation is inside the chip. This is THE big problem, as it dissipates lots of energy. . . . . (snip)


Which made me wonder if control of the external voltage to the chip would be very important too. The general idea that voltage regulation even if it is digital, is more heat when more variance exists. But I got nowhere doing that Either.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgustinXtreme*
> 
> hi guys i have a weird problem with my Hero, when i use a cpu multiplier higher than 42x (oc stable in any test) and turn off the system (unplugged, no current) and then turn on again it makes reboot loops


I get that also. so far I do not see it as a problem, the motherboard software seems to be testing to insure operation? Back in other Asus MB it was very similar, put out a very careful bios for the Motherboard, until the people using them have a handle on things?
I think at least one thing it does is check the Video on the pci? Earlier information I assume to know, suggests that a video card does not fully reset without the power off?


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> So what's the consensus on the latest BIOS? I am running the 0711 and I guess if it isn't broke, don't fix it.


for me I have not seen any difference yet. The usb3 thing (usb3 not waking up) was supposed to be solved? I think it was already mentioned that the external drive wake issue can be somewhat dependent on the controller in that external drive. I have not tested long enough, but my external hard drives still have to be waked up manually. That might have more to do with Intels Usb3 driver set? Because external drives are only for backup here, it has been fine with me. I put on 804 quite early, being the first patch I didn't think it would be a problem.


----------



## Jodiuh

So I'm seeing 65C on my replacement 4670K @ stock/auto/default settings on the Hero after a couple minutes of AIDA64's stability test. It's giving it 1.263V and turboing up to 3.8 Ghz.

Do any of you recall your temps or voltages when 1st firing up your Hero + 4670K?

Also, I'm using the onboard graphics chip for the time being. So there's not GPU, but it did increase the voltage by .05 from 1.21 to 1.26.



Also, here's a rare pic of a GPU less Hero!










So pretty...but so lonely.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So I'm seeing 65C on my replacement 4670K @ stock/auto/default settings on the Hero after a couple minutes of AIDA64's stability test. It's giving it 1.263V and turboing up to 3.8 Ghz.
> 
> Do any of you recall your temps or voltages when 1st firing up your Hero + 4670K?
> 
> Also, I'm using the onboard graphics chip for the time being. So there's not GPU, but it did increase the voltage by .05 from 1.21 to 1.26.(


I do not remember what the temperature was., but the voltage was 1.18 under stress, with aida + + All cores @3.8
Or was it 1.16? One of them it was. It was 1.16v because 1.18v was the manual voltage for 4.4Ghz.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> check the dump file (C:\Windows\MEMORY.dmp)
> more info about dump files


Grim,

Thx for the link!
I don't have that specific file on my rig on the C: drive.


----------



## SortOfGrim

mine was in between 1.152V and 1.216V (ref: http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/500_50#post_20948895)

Temp idk considering I watercool the hero


----------



## Chomuco

maximus vi hero ,! new sli gtx evga 760 4gb


----------



## delavan

Looking good CHOMUCO!

I assume you bought the backplates separately?

looking real good with the sleeved cabling. I still find the power connector location on those cards stinks a little, but hey performance is what's matter....

I'm still interested in grabbing 2 x 760 4GB in SLI also....but there is a lot of anticipation in ref with upcoming 290x and "possible" price drops on the nVIDIA side....

WAITING


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Looking good CHOMUCO!
> 
> looking real good with the sleeved cabling. I still find the power connector location on those cards stinks a little, but hey performance is what's matter....
> 
> I'm still interested in grabbing 2 x 760 4GB in SLI also....but there is a lot of anticipation in ref with upcoming 290x and "possible" price drops on the nVIDIA side....
> 
> WAITING


You know there's really no noticeable performance difference between the 660TI and the 760 cards? shrug, guess that's why they are practically the same price.

The 660 has the same clock rate, slightly faster mem clock, more cuda cores. But the 760 has a wider bus. I have a pair of 660TI's in SLI, not planning to upgrade in the next year probably 2...as I can't find a single game that runs under 30 FPS for me, regardless of graphics settings. It might be cheaper to pick up a pair of used 660TI cards (as they've been out longer) then a pair of 760 cards.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> You know there's really no noticeable performance difference between the 660TI and the 760 cards? shrug, guess that's why they are practically the same price.


Yea, gotcha. There isn't really anything great on sale in Canada right now, besides below $300 7970s...the average 2Gb 770 is still at $399. The 660 TI pretty much vanished and the 660 OC don't interest me, too close to a 560TI, generation-wize al least....

I seen some Asus DCuII 670s for $300 after MIR a couple months ago, but money wasn't there at the time...I just want to buy something that will last me 3 years of BF4 high-to-ULTRA at 1200P 60Hz V-SYNC 60 fps locked-in....

Everytime I buy a component, I tell Wifey that it's the very very LAST LOL.

ANYBODY: How is Windows 8 running on the HERO? any issues or everything is kosher?


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Looking good CHOMUCO!
> 
> looking real good with the sleeved cabling. I still find the power connector location on those cards stinks a little, but hey performance is what's matter....
> 
> I'm still interested in grabbing 2 x 760 4GB in SLI also....but there is a lot of anticipation in ref with upcoming 290x and "possible" price drops on the nVIDIA side....
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know there's really no noticeable performance difference between the 660TI and the 760 cards? shrug, guess that's why they are practically the same price.
> 
> The 660 has the same clock rate, slightly faster mem clock, more cuda cores. But the 760 has a wider bus. I have a pair of 660TI's in SLI, not planning to upgrade in the next year probably 2...as I can't find a single game that runs under 30 FPS for me, regardless of graphics settings. It might be cheaper to pick up a pair of used 660TI cards (as they've been out longer) then a pair of 760 cards.
Click to expand...

I'll second that...I also have 660Ti in SLI (Sig2 FTW editions) and they are fantastic! Tried everything I have on Ultra settings and they never really break a sweat. For a 1920x1080 setup, I don't know you'll need much more for the next year or two.


----------



## hophead75

ANYBODY: How is Windows 8 running on the HERO? any issues or everything is kosher?[/quote]

I have been running since day 1, absolutely no issues here. Doing 8.1 upgrade this evening, hopefully that goes off without a hitch.


----------



## otl

For my part, it'll probably have to wait a bit with Windows 8.1. I tried on my laptop, but there is only a black screen. Do not know what happened because I left the computer during installation. Maybe in a couple weeks ...


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> I have been running since day 1, absolutely no issues here. Doing 8.1 upgrade this evening, hopefully that goes off without a hitch.


Nice! God-speed on that patching...that's a big file (3+ GB I think?)

Maybe I'm over-reacting, but the "PROMISED" performance benefits of better multicore/multithread in Win 8 x64 & DX11.2 seems worthy of consideration for gaming this time. I took the bite before tho, without big improvements at the time (win 7 x64 for DX11 + brand new HD5870 on release day)...











now, I'm looking at MAYBE Win8 + DX11.2 + R9-290x (and whatever audio improvements that come with that card) ...I never learn lol


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Nice! God-speed on that patching...that's a big file (3+ GB I think?)
> 
> Maybe I'm over-reacting, but the "PROMISED" performance benefits of better multicore/multithread in Win 8 x64 & DX11.2 seems worthy of consideration for gaming this time. I took the bite before tho, without big improvements at the time (win 7 x64 for DX11 + brand new HD5870 on release day)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, I'm looking at MAYBE Win8 + DX11.2 + R9-290x (and whatever audio improvements that come with that card) ...I never learn lol


I have win7 x64 and love it....hate the new interface on Win8, and don't plan on EVER upgrading to it. I'll skip it like I skipped Vista and ME.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> For my part, it'll probably have to wait a bit with Windows 8.1. I tried on my laptop, but there is only a black screen. Do not know what happened because I left the computer during installation. Maybe in a couple weeks ...


This is wrong information and have to take it back. The screen went black for about 5-10 min. No notice whatsoever of what was going on, but it came back again.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> mine was in between 1.152V and 1.216V (ref: http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/500_50#post_20948895)
> 
> Temp idk considering I watercool the hero


Ok, cool. I saw 1.216V using a discrete GPU, so maybe that's just what the Hero gives out @ default settings.

JacekRing:
Start8 alleviated my W8 concerns. The lack of Aero makes everything pretty fugly though.


----------



## AgustinXtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> I get that also. so far I do not see it as a problem, the motherboard software seems to be testing to insure operation? Back in other Asus MB it was very similar, put out a very careful bios for the Motherboard, until the people using them have a handle on things?
> I think at least one thing it does is check the Video on the pci? Earlier information I assume to know, suggests that a video card does not fully reset without the power off?


booting time gets really high with that sort of boot loop that Hero does, anyone tried an older BIOS?


----------



## r-federer

does anyone using this motherboard experience this - power ON, 1-2 seconds the PC turns off, and ON again to ROG screen/windows splash logo?


----------



## Jodiuh

Sometimes, yeah.


----------



## r-federer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Sometimes, yeah.


i do always get that on a cold start, and just want to confirm whether i did anything wrong to my BIOS. anyway my boot time to win7 takes 20-25 secs on a 256gb Plextor m5s SSD. should i secure erase the SSD and reinstall the OS?


----------



## Jodiuh

I 1st noticed it when going to a LAN party. Got home and it did the on, off, on again routine. This board is just...weird.


----------



## delavan

I don't have that boot loop thing, but I agree...this board is weird at times....are we suffering form early adopter syndrome? I don't have issues that are extremely bad, but it's my less stable ASUS board yet.

Maybe it's the Haswell OC that is not yet mastered in terms of optimal settings...

I only get the occasional BSOD-on-power down issue now....I lowered my clock to 4.3GHZ....wait and see

ASUS needs to issue more BIOS revisions!!!! I'm on 0804 right now...

BTW, usually, the ON-OFF-On thing seems like when there is a BIOS/OC setting change or a reset-to-optimized basic settings...

Are you guys loosing settings?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r-federer*
> 
> i do always get that on a cold start, and just want to confirm whether i did anything wrong to my BIOS. anyway my boot time to win7 takes 20-25 secs on a 256gb Plextor m5s SSD. should i secure erase the SSD and reinstall the OS?


I get that also sometimes. You're not plugged into the asmedia port right?


----------



## r-federer

yea. i'm pretty happy with the motherboard except the boot loop thingy, since i always power down and up again in every night. On 0804 as well.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> are we suffering form early adopter syndrome?


Looks like it..


----------



## r-federer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I get that also sometimes. You're not plugged into the asmedia port right?


.

yep, i'm not on the asmedia port. uninstalled the driver in windows control panel, and it shows disabled in BIOS. still performs slightly worse to my previous LGA1150 gigabyte mobo.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r-federer*
> 
> .
> 
> yep, i'm not on the asmedia port. uninstalled the driver in windows control panel, and it shows disabled in BIOS. still performs slightly worse to my previous LGA1150 gigabyte mobo.


Hmm..any usb devices besides mouse? I know with my G15,G13, it adds a few seconds to my startup, or at least I think they do.

*Edit*
I just tested my cold boot, 37 seconds to boot into windows. I'm also running raid. 20-25 seconds sounds average to me though.


----------



## r-federer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm..any usb devices besides mouse? I know with my G15,G13, it adds a few seconds to my startup, or at least I think they do.


only 2 usb devices connect to the mobo. my corsair k70 keyboard and my dell monitor's USB plug. mouse and headset is connected to the monitor's usb hub. this setup was exactly the same to my previous gigabyte z87m-u3dh. boot time was 16sec on that, but i'm having at least 21sec now. not really a big deal, i still find the boot loop annoying. haha


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r-federer*
> 
> only 2 usb devices connect to the mobo. my corsair k70 keyboard and my dell monitor's USB plug. mouse and headset is connected to the monitor's usb hub. this setup was exactly the same to my previous gigabyte z87m-u3dh. boot time was 16sec on that, but i'm having at least 21sec now. not really a big deal, i still find the boot loop annoying. haha


haha well if you're really super ocd about it. Make an image of your current OS and load a fresh copy and see if anything changes.









p.s. Welcome to overclock.net!


----------



## r-federer

Yeah i do feel like secure erasing my SSD and load a fresh copy. is there any software to backup my stuff and restore its current state with minimal re-installation of softwares & drivers? or should i just use win7's backup & restore method?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r-federer*
> 
> Yeah i do feel like secure erasing my SSD and load a fresh copy. is there any software to backup my stuff and restore its current state with minimal re-installation of softwares & drivers? or should i just use win7's backup & restore method?


Try this guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1125994/seans-data-backup-guide

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AgustinXtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r-federer*
> 
> does anyone using this motherboard experience this - power ON, 1-2 seconds the PC turns off, and ON again to ROG screen/windows splash logo?


I realized that only happens when the multiplier is greater than 42. Another problem: when Virtualization Tecnology is enabled, againg on multipliers >42x, the system went on a infinite boot loop, i had to clear CMOS


----------



## SortOfGrim

the only thing I experience is when I have the surge guard turned off completely and turn it on and the pc (too quickly?) on, I get code 64 on the debug. A restart and everything is fine. I normally keep the safe guard on all the time, will try out more..


----------



## JacekRing

I was just on the ASUS website, looking to see if any new drivers or such were out for the Hero. And noticed this:
Quote:


> SLI/CrossFire On-Demand
> Why choose when you can have both?
> SLI or CrossFireX? Fret no longer because with the ROG Maximus VI HERO, you'll be able to run both multi-GPU setups. The board features SLI/CrossFire on Demand technology, supporting up to Quad-GPU SLI or Quad-GPU CrossFireX configuration. Whichever path you take, you can be assured of jaw-dropping graphics at a level previously unseen.


Do you notice the part where they say our board supports Quad SLI/CrossFireX? That's on their main page if you scroll down to read the features. http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/

False advertising? Or just an idiot over at Asus behind the keyboard.


----------



## luckymatt

Referring to 2 dual-gpu cards in SLI?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I was just on the ASUS website, looking to see if any new drivers or such were out for the Hero. And noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> SLI/CrossFire On-DemandWhy choose when you can have both?SLI or CrossFireX? Fret no longer because with the ROG Maximus VI HERO, you'll be able to run both multi-GPU setups. The board features SLI/CrossFire on Demand technology, supporting up to Quad-GPU SLI or Quad-GPU CrossFireX configuration. Whichever path you take, you can be assured of jaw-dropping graphics at a level previously unseen.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you notice the part where they say our board supports Quad SLI/CrossFireX? That's on their main page if you scroll down to read the features. http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/]http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/False[/URL] advertising? Or just an idiot over at Asus behind the keyboard.
Click to expand...

I think what they're about is the hero supports dual gtx 690's for example as they're dual gpu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## r-federer

wow that is indeed a brilliant marketing gimmick if that considers the board as quad-sli ready.


----------



## spookypuppy

I still have the stock BIOS, version 2.10.1208. Is there a newer version, and should I install it? I haven't had any issues with this version, no boot loop or anything. Also, are there any new drivers that I should install? Again, I'm running everything as it came out of the box. If so, where can I find them?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> I still have the stock BIOS, version 2.10.1208. Is there a newer version, and should I install it? I haven't had any issues with this version, no boot loop or anything. Also, are there any new drivers that I should install? Again, I'm running everything as it came out of the box. If so, where can I find them?


I would update, but that's just me. Here's the link to check for any driver updates
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support

MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 0804 2013.09.16
Improve system stability.

MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 0711 2013.07.11
1.Revise help string in BIOS.
2.Fix XMP button issue
3.Improve system compatibility.

MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 0224 2013.06.03
First release Bios


----------



## spookypuppy

Which version should I update to, all of them? Also, are there any of the drivers on the page you linked that I should install?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Which version should I update to, all of them? Also, are there any of the drivers on the page you linked that I should install?


I went straight to 804, if you're using on board sound, there is a newer realtek driver. Other than that, everything looks okay.


----------



## spookypuppy

I downloaded 804, but all that was in the folder was a cap file and there was nothing that I could do with it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> I downloaded 804, but all that was in the folder was a cap file and there was nothing that I could do with it.


.cap is the bios update









Place the file on a usb thumb drive or on another driver other than your os, boot into bios and perform the update


----------



## spookypuppy

I tryed loading the file 0804.CAP in BIOS and it said that this not a UEIF BIOS. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> I tryed loading the file 0804.CAP in BIOS and it said that this not a UEIF BIOS. Am I doing something wrong?


I had that same error, I fixed it by placing the .cap onto a usb device


----------



## spookypuppy

I put it on a Toshiba Canvio 1TB external HD & tried loading it from there. I just downloaded the file again and extracted it right to the ex hd, I'll try loading it in BIOS again.


----------



## spookypuppy

Same message, not a UEIF BIOS


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Same message, not a UEIF BIOS


Check this post, It helped others that had the same issue.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/420#post_20838020


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Same message, not a UEIF BIOS


Some Asus guy said to rename the bios file to *M6H.CAP* stuff it on a fat file system based usb flash thing. Stick the flash into the USB port marked for bios updates. Hold the blue button there next to that port for 3 seconds til the light on it begins to flash. Then if you look on the motherboard there is a red led that starts flashing. when it is done the bios is then flashed. The blue light on the button also flashes, when updating is occuring. . Don't think I need to mention that the power shouldn't go off while doing it.

that worked for me so well, that I might think about using that method again.

Added info: It takes about 1 minute for the flash to complete. The blue light And the red light on the motherboard both Flash when it is working Correctally. IF some Failure occurs (like i had it named wrong) Both lights will Stay lit up, yet no flashing will be occuring. Might seem a bit counterintuitive that the flashing lights is it working, and the solid on lights is a fail.
It was safe to boot for me once the lights were solid on, so i could fix my misteak and try it again.
.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Some Asus guy said to rename the bios file to *M6H.CAP* stuff it on a fat file system based usb flash thing. Stick the flash into the USB port marked for bios updates. Hold the blue button there next to that port for 3 seconds til the light on it begins to flash. Then if you look on the motherboard there is a red led that starts flashing. when it is done the bios is then flashed. I think mabey the blue light on the button also flashes. . Don't think I need to mention that the power shouldn't go off while doing it.
> 
> that worked for me so well, that I might think about using that method again.


That is the best and easiest method to update your bios.


----------



## spookypuppy

I finally got AISuite III up and running


----------



## spookypuppy




----------



## Ovrclck

For everyone who's water cooling with the Hero, what is the best method in controlling the flow of my pump? Are you using fan expert or setting up a fan profile in bios? Speedfan is also another option.


----------



## AgustinXtreme

well after a lot of testing on this motherboard i found a solution for the reboot loops when hardbooting, look for the option SVID Control and change it's value to Enable (on Disable it seems to work but 1 of 4 hard boots went into loops), so now it seems to work perfectly


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> For everyone who's water cooling with the Hero, what is the best method in controlling the flow of my pump? Are you using fan expert or setting up a fan profile in bios? Speedfan is also another option.


I just run the water pumps at max, they are silent anyway. I have the MCP35X2 pump, which has a pair of MPC35X pumps linked together.

Eventually (soon) I will get the Aquaero 6XT and control the pumps via the PWM connections.


----------



## r-federer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgustinXtreme*
> 
> well after a lot of testing on this motherboard i found a solution for the reboot loops when hardbooting, look for the option SVID Control and change it's value to Enable (on Disable it seems to work but 1 of 4 hard boots went into loops), so now it seems to work perfectly


thanks. will try that out.


----------



## r-federer

cant find the SVID function. in which part of the BIOS?


----------



## AgustinXtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r-federer*
> 
> cant find the SVID function. in which part of the BIOS?


Extreme Tweaker, at the end between cpu I/o Analog Voltaje and CPU Input Voltaje you will find SVID Control


----------



## spookypuppy

Does anyone else have a problem with AISuite III and the other programs on the support disc that came with the motherboard? I installed all the programs last night and they were all working fine, I turned off my computer when I went to bed and this morning none of them work at all. I've tried re-installing them, but they still don't work.







Also, my cpu is only running at 800MHz and I'm too much of a noob to know what's going on.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> For everyone who's water cooling with the Hero, what is the best method in controlling the flow of my pump? Are you using fan expert or setting up a fan profile in bios? Speedfan is also another option.


I'm using Fan Expert 2 with my own profile for the MCP35x, Arma 3 stays under 50C, so it's good for me. I think the pump is loud on max but the case is next to me..or I have really good hearing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with AISuite III and the other programs on the support disc that came with the motherboard? I installed all the programs last night and they were all working fine, I turned off my computer when I went to bed and this morning none of them work at all. I've tried re-installing them, but they still don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my cpu is only running at 800MHz and I'm too much of a noob to know what's going on.


download the latest from the asus website, If you haven't OC'ed your processor it will run on the lowest speed which is 800MHz, don't worry though when you play a game it will shoot up to 3.8GHz.


----------



## waterfirst

The Hero board uses a Nuvoton sensor to read the CPU's temperature. The problem is: this temperature is between 10° and 20° celcius below the temperature the CPU itself reports. I've used HWinfo64, HwMonitor, RealTemp, OCCT. All of these report way higher temps. HWinfo64 can read the Nuvoton sensor, too. Since that temp is identical to the temp in AI Suite, I figure the mainboard uses this Nuvoton sensor.

I have the newest bios and AI Suite installed.

What good is using AI Suite 3 and Fan Xpert 2 to control your cpu_fan, if the temperature the mainboard uses is way too low?
I tried to make a curve that takes this into account, but it's really not working well. This is due to the fact that in idle the temp is 10°C too low, but under stress it's more like 20°C.

Is this going to be fixed in a Bios Update or a AI Suite update?
How do I deal with this until then?

PS:
I do not want to buy an external fan controller, because I need a PWM control to regulate my Swiftech H320 pump (and all the fans using the Swiftech PWM splitter).


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterfirst*
> 
> PS:
> I do not want to buy an external fan controller, because I need a PWM control to regulate my Swiftech H320 pump (and all the fans using the Swiftech PWM splitter).


The new Aquasonic Aquaero 6 Pro & XT (no LT version being made) fan controllers have PWM controllers on each channel. Personally I rather control the fan on the CPU based on the temp of the heatsink not the temp of the CPU. Since that's what your cooling, if your sink is like 2c above ambient, spinning up your fans to max just because the CPU is at 80c won't help cool the CPU any better. Although note that the Aquaero fan controllers are expensive, but they are the only one with 4 PWM channels built in (expandable to 12 channels).

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3093


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I just run the water pumps at max, they are silent anyway. I have the MCP35X2 pump, which has a pair of MPC35X pumps linked together.
> 
> Eventually (soon) I will get the Aquaero 6XT and control the pumps via the PWM connections.


I'll look into the Aquaro. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm using Fan Expert 2 with my own profile for the MCP35x, Arma 3 stays under 50C, so it's good for me. I think the pump is loud on max but the case is next to me..or I have really good hearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download the latest from the asus website, If you haven't OC'ed your processor it will run on the lowest speed which is 800MHz, don't worry though when you play a game it will shoot up to 3.8GHz.


Thanks! I'll give Fan Expert 2 a try, looks easier than trying to setup Speedfan, what a pita.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgustinXtreme*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker, at the end between cpu I/o Analog Voltaje and CPU Input Voltaje you will find SVID Control


Will this effect overclocking?


----------



## waterfirst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> The new Aquasonic Aquaero 6 Pro & XT (no LT version being made) fan controllers have PWM controllers on each channel. Personally I rather control the fan on the CPU based on the temp of the heatsink not the temp of the CPU. Since that's what your cooling, if your sink is like 2c above ambient, spinning up your fans to max just because the CPU is at 80c won't help cool the CPU any better. Although note that the Aquaero fan controllers are expensive, but they are the only one with 4 PWM channels built in (expandable to 12 channels).
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3093


Thanks for the advice, good to know there are external PWM controllers available. However, I don't want to spend 180 € for something my board is supposed to do properly. This is supposed to be a premium board and Asus offers this feature (Fan Xpert2), so I expect it to work. So what I I'd like to know is:
- are other users having the same problem: difference between cpu temp reported by Asus and other diagnostic programs
- how do I deal with this
- will there be an update that fixes this


----------



## SortOfGrim

I use Core Temp for the cpu temp readings. I set the cpu profile in Fan Xpert 2 on the result I get from the reading in core temp. However I use the NZXT Sentry Mix 2 to control my rad fans.

So to answer your questions:
1) yes but it isn't really a problem
2) set the profile a tad bit shorter (more rev at lower temp) or buy a fan/pump controller
3) Ask Asus that question; keep an eye out at the support page


----------



## Ovrclck

I just read an updated fix for the restart on shutdown.
Quote:


> I had the exact same problem. This is how I fixed it (100% shutdowns). Hope this helps you too.
> 
> 1. update my IRST driver.
> 2. In the BIOS
> - Advanced\ APM > ErP Ready > set "Enabled (S4 + S5)"


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37981-PC-reboot-instead-of-shutdown/page2

I'll be trying this tonight.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Late to this party as well.



I dropped a 4770k in there, but I haven't bothered to OC until I can replace my PSU.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> Late to this party as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped a 4770k in there, but I haven't bothered to OC until I can replace my PSU.


Welcome xCloudyHorizon! OC it soon.

Guys, anyone using the GameFirst II? Is it efficient?


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I just read an updated fix for the restart on shutdown.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37981-PC-reboot-instead-of-shutdown/page2
> 
> I'll be trying this tonight.


Thx for the link.

I did try it this morning...let see how it goes...will report back!


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Welcome xCloudyHorizon! OC it soon.
> 
> Guys, anyone using the GameFirst II? Is it efficient?


The gamefirst II gizmo! I Tried, but I have no idea if it works, what it does (supposed to sped up connection) and if it really is worthy of my time....I mean how much of an imrpovement?

We need a benchmark!!!! anybody here that can bench this and report back?


----------



## ARFacchini

Hard job with Haswell...

Yesterday I've got the CPU running at 4500 with cache at 4300, manual Vcore in 1.345V and Vcache in AUTO (~1.267V).

Using AUTO Vcore the Maximus Hero puts it at 1.357V. Less then 1.34V is almost impossible to stabilize. (crash AIDA64 in 13min).

With 4500/4300, on AIDA "sensors" page, my processor temperature was 68~70°C, while my cores were at 80~90°C.

Question: TCASE of i7-4770k is 73°C, correct? Is this the AIDA "processor" temp? In this case, what is the max core temp considered "safe"? 80? 90?

Thanks,


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> Hard job with Haswell...
> 
> Yesterday I've got the CPU running at 4500 with cache at 4300, manual Vcore in 1.345V and Vcache in AUTO (~1.267V).
> 
> Using AUTO Vcore the Maximus Hero puts it at 1.357V. Less then 1.34V is almost impossible to stabilize. (crash AIDA64 in 13min).
> 
> With 4500/4300, on AIDA "sensors" page, my processor temperature was 68~70°C, while my cores were at 80~90°C.
> 
> Question: TCASE of i7-4770k is 73°C, correct? Is this the AIDA "processor" temp? In this case, what is the max core temp considered "safe"? 80? 90?
> 
> Thanks,


That's a lot of Vcore for 4.5Ghz...for temperatures, it depends on your level of "tolerance" I keep mine at MAX 80 degrees celsius under my worst case scenario (running Intel xtreme utility of AIDA 64 stability test)....I don't do prime 95 and all that stuff that raises temps even more....the CPU would throttle if it reaches 100degrees celsius anyway....

I don't even want to go above 1.3V.... it's a lot of voltage for such a small performance increase....I would settle for 4.3 or 4.4 GHZ at the lowest vcore you can to reach stability....

For me, the issue was BF3...Haswell tends to be stable in stability test but crashes in BF3 for some reason...so BF3 multiplayer for a few hours is part of MY stability testing...

For the CPU, you can always buy the performance warranty plan from Intel, so if you burn the chip (test to the limits), they'll send you another one....

I use HWmonitor for temps here...


----------



## CTM Audi

My stress test is to run x264 loop at the same time as Intel XTU, and run a few instances of memtest HCI to get memory usage up for testing the IMC.

Gets as hot as it will without calling for AVX, and stays at 100% the entire time.

I have found that adaptive voltage is more stable then manual voltage. With manual voltage at 1.35V 4.5 would BSOD everytime. With adaptive voltage set to + .150V I get a VID of 1.3V, and load vcore of 1.312V, and 4.5Ghz is stable.

Tried up to + .220V for 4.6Ghz (1.369Vid/1.392Vcore) and it still BSODs. Looks like 4.5 is it for me.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> [quote name="BGKris" url="/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/620#post_21030047"]I just read an updated fix for the restart on shutdown.http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37981-PC-reboot-instead-of-shutdown/page2I'll be trying this tonight.


Thx for the link.I did try it this morning...let see how it goes...will report back![/QUOTE]
Hope that worked! I haven't had a chance to test it on my system yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spookypuppy

Here's a pic of the inside of my gaming rig


----------



## CTM Audi

http://s864.photobucket.com/user/ctmaudi/slideshow/PC%20Setups/Oct%202013%20Haswell%20Build

Still changing a few things, but here are a few shots for now.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> http://s864.photobucket.com/user/ctmaudi/slideshow/PC%20Setups/Oct%202013%20Haswell%20BuildStill changing a few things, but here are a few shots for now.


looking good!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> That's a lot of Vcore for 4.5Ghz...for temperatures, it depends on your level of "tolerance" I keep mine at MAX 80 degrees celsius under my worst case scenario (running Intel xtreme utility of AIDA 64 stability test)....I don't do prime 95 and all that stuff that raises temps even more....the CPU would throttle if it reaches 100degrees celsius anyway....
> 
> I don't even want to go above 1.3V.... it's a lot of voltage for such a small performance increase....I would settle for 4.3 or 4.4 GHZ at the lowest vcore you can to reach stability....
> 
> For me, the issue was BF3...Haswell tends to be stable in stability test but crashes in BF3 for some reason...so BF3 multiplayer for a few hours is part of MY stability testing...
> 
> For the CPU, you can always buy the performance warranty plan from Intel, so if you burn the chip (test to the limits), they'll send you another one....
> 
> I use HWmonitor for temps here...


We are exactly on the same boat. I can OC up to 4.5, stable in tests, but it will crash on BF3. So ended up on 4.2 for zero crash in BF3 and BF4 beta.


----------



## motorwayne

G'day, sign me up.





Only slammed it with the 4 Way at the mo to 4.2

Adding:
New RAM
R9 290X or GTX780

Cheers


----------



## boldenc

could someone confirm the audio codec using on this board is alc898 or alc1150? You can check it from the realtek audio control panel in About.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> could someone confirm the audio codec using on this board is alc898 or alc1150? You can check it from the realtek audio control panel in About.


mine says ALC 1150.
It is also doing "ok" now that I installed their gobs of messy realtek software. I use "environment room" to get stereo mixed across all channels, Custom "room correction" to get (behind the scenes) speaker balances worked out for the way I like it. and "loudness equalization", for normalization in movies. If it just stays ok like that, I wont have to run out and get a real sound card again.

Does anybody know in Simple terms what CPU Audio is in the bios?


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> mine says ALC 1150.
> It is also doing "ok" now that I installed their gobs of messy realtek software. I use "environment room" to get stereo mixed across all channels, Custom "room correction" to get (behind the scenes) speaker balances worked out for the way I like it. and "loudness equalization", for normalization in movies. If it just stays ok like that, I wont have to run out and get a real sound card again.
> 
> Does anybody know in Simple terms what CPU Audio is in the bios?


do you get buzzing or crippling sound each time you start your windows or when you install programs or when you browse the folders?

I found a huge thread about this issue on the ROG forums, so I wonder if it is specific problem regarding bad batch or all the ASUS ROG boards suffer from it?


----------



## delavan

ALC 1150 :No issues with my sound here an I have an early stepping board.

In th BIOS, the only mention about audio is HD audio (enable,disable) AFAIK.

the strenght of the signal is good on this board, better than my P8P67 DELUXE audio chip, that's for sure....


----------



## Desolator4u

I want a 2x8GB 1866MHz Memory kit for this board. What do you guys recommend? The Asus QVL wasn't much help. The few 2x8GB were some expenside Dominator Platinums. I would prefer something like the Vengeance 1866 CL9 or CL10, but I cannot confirm anywhere that they are going to work with certainty. I need to know as the parts will be shipped all the way to Jamaica.

Thanks
~Desolator4u


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> I want a 2x8GB 1866MHz Memory kit for this board. What do you guys recommend? The Asus QVL wasn't much help. The few 2x8GB were some expenside Dominator Platinums. I would prefer something like the Vengeance 1866 CL9 or CL10, but I cannot confirm anywhere that they are going to work with certainty. I need to know as the parts will be shipped all the way to Jamaica.
> 
> Thanks
> ~Desolator4u


I suggest G-Skill TridentX Model: F3-1866C8D-16GTX


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> do you get buzzing or crippling sound each time you start your windows or when you install programs or when you browse the folders?
> 
> I found a huge thread about this issue on the ROG forums, so I wonder if it is specific problem regarding bad batch or all the ASUS ROG boards suffer from it?


I have heard it a few times on startup (boot to os) only, when I was using the driver that windows installs. after I turned off many system things that did not need to be running at startup (which even includes driver items) I have not experienced the problem again yet.

My net Radio (tiny win7 gadget) is still burping on 1/2 the channels.. acts like some sort of buffered stream input issue, but I don't know, I changed many many intel nic settings and it doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. (Same thing works on my old crusty 775 computer fine)

All the system sounds, movie sounds and local music play fine. I think that stuff is simple enough, even though windows makes it more complex than it has to be.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> I want a 2x8GB 1866MHz Memory kit for this board. What do you guys recommend? The Asus QVL wasn't much help. The few 2x8GB were some expenside Dominator Platinums. I would prefer something like the Vengeance 1866 CL9 or CL10, but I cannot confirm anywhere that they are going to work with certainty. I need to know as the parts will be shipped all the way to Jamaica.
> 
> Thanks
> ~Desolator4u


I am using vengeance 1866xmp, for the only reason that they did not have good high numbered low profile stuff, like maybe some Kingston (my preference) at the Store. After some testing I think I would rather have had some 2400 style with the slower timings, because tweaking it up that way changed my thouroput numbers quite a bit.
I printed the whole compatibility list before heading off to the big computer store, only to find they had nothing there on that list at all.

So the vengeance works, but I do not think I would "recommend" it the stupid heat spreaders alone are some kind of dumb art  The height getting in the way of everything, and pushing against stuff and not slotting properly because its in the way of fans and all, is a art disaster 

see it here in this pic http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5a/900x900px-LL-5a4a84ad_P1070312.jpeg how the ram is jammed.
I am switching the heatsink to a prolimatech genesis (eventual) and with my RAW core connect, I have bent it to keep it from hitting the stupid spreader height too.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> I am using vengeance 1866xmp, for the only reason that they did not have good high numbered low profile stuff, like maybe some Kingston (my preference) at the Store. After some testing I think I would rather have had some 2400 style with the slower timings, because tweaking it up that way changed my thouroput numbers quite a bit.
> I printed the whole compatibility list before heading off to the big computer store, only to find they had nothing there on that list at all.
> 
> So the vengeance works, but I do not think I would "recommend" it the stupid heat spreaders alone are some kind of dumb art  The height getting in the way of everything, and pushing against stuff and not slotting properly because its in the way of fans and all, is a art disaster
> 
> see it here in this pic http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5a/900x900px-LL-5a4a84ad_P1070312.jpeg how the ram is jammed.
> I am switching the heatsink to a prolimatech genesis (eventual) and with my RAW core connect, I have bent it to keep it from hitting the stupid spreader height too.


Wow, thanks a lot for this reply. Way more detailed than what I was expecting. Is this what you have? "CMZ32GX3M4A1866C9" (http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Desktop-Memory-CMZ32GX3M4A1866C9/dp/B00A6JH49A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382537514&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+1866+32gb)
If so, the "CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9" should be the same, but with 2 sticks of RAM instead.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Wow, thanks a lot for this reply. Way more detailed than what I was expecting. Is this what you have? "CMZ32GX3M4A1866C9" (http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Desktop-Memory-CMZ32GX3M4A1866C9/dp/B00A6JH49A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382537514&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+1866+32gb)
> If so, the "CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9" should be the same, but with 2 sticks of RAM instead.


When you/re getting ram, just remember there is no discernible benefit to speeds over 2133 mhz on Haswell. There is not enough bus capacity to utilize anything over that. You're better off with slower ram with faster timing then the other way around. Psycogeek mentioned 2400 ram with slower timings, but in reality you will have better performance with 1866 with faster timings. 2133 and 2400 on haswell with the same timings get nearly identical benchmark scores, just FYI. 1866C8 will bench better than 2400c10. Just FYI. Between 1866C10 and 2400C10 it's only like a 2% improvement, as you get past 1600 you will see very small improvements on the same timings.


----------



## boldenc

Does all Hero motherboards suffer from this problem?

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35434-Maximus-VI-Hero-sound-problem


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Does all Hero motherboards suffer from this problem?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35434-Maximus-VI-Hero-sound-problem


I did not experience that one bro, so far.


----------



## Ovrclck

My board is a C2 rev and I also don't have this problem.


----------



## boldenc

I just ordered mine from amazon, I hope I will receive the C2 revision.

I had previous bad experiences with couple asus boards z77, I hope this time I will have better luck with the Hero mobo.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I just ordered mine from amazon, I hope I will receive the C2 revision.
> 
> I had previous bad experiences with couple asus boards z77, I hope this time I will have better luck with the Hero mobo.


Good luck bud!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Does all Hero motherboards suffer from this problem?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35434-Maximus-VI-Hero-sound-problem


I got the first batch (C1) but have no sound issues.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I got the first batch (C1) but have no sound issues.


but I see you are using a discrete sound card so maybe you won't notice it.

Or you was using the onboard sound for some time?


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> When you/re getting ram, just remember there is no discernible benefit to speeds over 2133 mhz on Haswell. There is not enough bus capacity to utilize anything over that. You're better off with slower ram with faster timing then the other way around. Psycogeek mentioned 2400 ram with slower timings, but in reality you will have better performance with 1866 with faster timings. 2133 and 2400 on haswell with the same timings get nearly identical benchmark scores, just FYI. 1866C8 will bench better than 2400c10. Just FYI. Between 1866C10 and 2400C10 it's only like a 2% improvement, as you get past 1600 you will see very small improvements on the same timings.


Thanks for posting that, but I am already aware that lower timings and capacity are more of an importance over frequency. I read the Haswell memory scaling article Anandtech did. As my sig shows, my PC needs to last quite a while, and it will be the same with this new build. I just wanted something a bit faster than the 1600MHz that has apparently become the standard now, but I won't sacrifice lower timings.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> When you/re getting ram, just remember there is no discernible benefit to speeds over 2133 mhz on Haswell. .


I am confused, but I never got over About the 2100 area anyways. By piddling with stuff that I do not understand even, I tried to time my memory similar to the higher numbers stuff adjusting only the first 4-5 parameters, and trying to get it to "work" even. I increased my memory thouroput according to one simple fast testing software by almost 10%.
At the time I also had the ROG ramdisk installed, and a disk benchie for it showed the numbers rising to Biggee numbers  that were really fun to see a "disk" going that fast.

People are saying the more ram you have the more slower it is to refresh it all or something? I do not get the really big ram benchmark numbers that people are getting when they have more normal amounts of ram, when I have the 32gig of ram. Pulling the ram out and using less is not an option I will be exploring. So I was becoming more satisfied with my poor ram rates by changing stuff.

It isn't making any noticeable (real) difference in the whole computer speed (like caches even with their high overhead), but I am still interested in exploring the possibility of having it fully stable with an increased rate. Changing the simple timings higher, that I could control at the moment and understand, did NOT change my testing much at all, but upping the divisor DID change it a lot. I even researched the other information on the balance of timings to rate, and I am not getting the same result that they do. therefore, I am still confused.

The information that I am getting here, was so different than some of the webs testing , that I can represent data that is completely the reverse of the data they represented. Although there would be nothing new about "your results will vary" even though they seem to think their results are what everyone would get.

I sidelined further testing, because I can get a loop boot situation, making adjusting the divisor and timings a royal pain in the butt, I will pick it back up again when more of the other things are straightened out.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> but I see you are using a discrete sound card so maybe you won't notice it.
> 
> Or you was using the onboard sound for some time?


I don't use a sound card anymore, some windows issue. I just forgot to update the rig pic.


I now use headphones and a 5.1 surround system and have very clear sound. I just wanted more options for the M4GZ and I thought when I 'upgraded' to the M6H I would use the SB Z too. But then windows had to screw with the drivers and I just gave up. meh


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I don't use a sound card anymore, some windows issue.


You weren't using a Titanium HD were you?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Sound Blaster Z, but windows kept installing it as the Fatal1ty and when I wanted to install the software I always got the message that I didn't have the right card :/


----------



## catbuster

Yeah no sound isues here too









Guys does uninstaling RST didnt help u to fix reboot at shutdown? Well i dont get them anymore


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> I am confused, but I never got over About the 2100 area anyways. By piddling with stuff that I do not understand even, I tried to time my memory similar to the higher numbers stuff adjusting only the first 4-5 parameters, and trying to get it to "work" even. I increased my memory thouroput according to one simple fast testing software by almost 10%.
> At the time I also had the ROG ramdisk installed, and a disk benchie for it showed the numbers rising to Biggee numbers  that were really fun to see a "disk" going that fast.
> 
> People are saying the more ram you have the more slower it is to refresh it all or something? I do not get the really big ram benchmark numbers that people are getting when they have more normal amounts of ram, when I have the 32gig of ram. Pulling the ram out and using less is not an option I will be exploring. So I was becoming more satisfied with my poor ram rates by changing stuff.
> 
> It isn't making any noticeable (real) difference in the whole computer speed (like caches even with their high overhead), but I am still interested in exploring the possibility of having it fully stable with an increased rate. Changing the simple timings higher, that I could control at the moment and understand, did NOT change my testing much at all, but upping the divisor DID change it a lot. I even researched the other information on the balance of timings to rate, and I am not getting the same result that they do. therefore, I am still confused.
> 
> The information that I am getting here, was so different than some of the webs testing , that I can represent data that is completely the reverse of the data they represented. Although there would be nothing new about "your results will vary" even though they seem to think their results are what everyone would get.
> 
> I sidelined further testing, because I can get a loop boot situation, making adjusting the divisor and timings a royal pain in the butt, I will pick it back up again when more of the other things are straightened out.


Yes making your ram faster will increase speeds on a ramdisk. But who actually uses a ram disk anymore with SSD's around and at reasonable pricing. Except for temporary data storage, or for data that gets changed a lot, most people don't touch ram disks anymore.

I was referring more to the haswell scaling. The CPU will not benefit from ram faster than 1600 by any noticeable fraction, due to the limitations of the Haswell architecture. So going past 1600 won't make games or apps run any faster. That's what I meant.


----------



## Desolator4u

How about this? I love the design of the heatsinks.http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-1600MHz-PC3-12800-KHX16C9T3K2-16X/dp/B00A771ZLO/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382597227&sr=1-3&keywords=hyperx+beast+16gb+cl8

Also, this a good read "Memory Scaling on Haswell" http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10
Anandtech suggests 1866 to 2133MHz for Haswell, even with a dedicated video card.


----------



## Jodiuh

So my NIC has been acting up lately. It refuses to pull an IP from my router and claims there is no DHCP. The issue can be resolved by running the diagnostics on the hardware tab for I217-V here:



Could this be a hardware issue?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Have you checked the router? Do you use manual or automatic ip settings? how many other devices are linked on the router?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Anyone here running this board with Crossfire cards with large fan shrouds? I just bought 2x XFX DD 280x to crossfire with this board but the crossfire cable isn't long enough. I can't find any crossfire bridges longer than 10cm. I really need help here. I don't want to rma the cards but looks like I'm out of options!


----------



## spookypuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> I am using vengeance 1866xmp, for the only reason that they did not have good high numbered low profile stuff, like maybe some Kingston (my preference) at the Store. After some testing I think I would rather have had some 2400 style with the slower timings, because tweaking it up that way changed my thouroput numbers quite a bit.
> I printed the whole compatibility list before heading off to the big computer store, only to find they had nothing there on that list at all.
> 
> So the vengeance works, but I do not think I would "recommend" it the stupid heat spreaders alone are some kind of dumb art  The height getting in the way of everything, and pushing against stuff and not slotting properly because its in the way of fans and all, is a art disaster
> 
> see it here in this pic http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5a/900x900px-LL-5a4a84ad_P1070312.jpeg how the ram is jammed.
> I am switching the heatsink to a prolimatech genesis (eventual) and with my RAW core connect, I have bent it to keep it from hitting the stupid spreader height too.


I have G.Skill Sniper series 16GB (8x2) DDR3 at 1866MHz, awesome RAM.


----------



## spookypuppy

Has anyone else noticed the AI Overclock Tuner in UEIF BIOS changing from X.M.P. to Auto randomly?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the AI Overclock Tuner in UEIF BIOS changing from X.M.P. to Auto randomly?


I haven't, sorry.


----------



## BaByBlue69

yes, By using "4-Way Opimization"

I do not have to find of solution now


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I just read an updated fix for the restart on shutdown.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37981-PC-reboot-instead-of-shutdown/page2
> 
> I'll be trying this tonight.


Unfortunately, that setting cause my rig to power up weird...I press power button, computer starts the boot process ,shuts off and reboot all the way to windows...

so this fix, solves my issue at shutdown, but created something at boot







I never win! But it's minor...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Unfortunately, that setting cause my rig to power up weird...I press power button, computer starts the boot process ,shuts off and reboot all the way to windows...
> 
> so this fix, solves my issue at shutdown, but created something at boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never win! But it's minor...


I haven't had a chance to test it yet. Does this happen every time you power on?


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Unfortunately, that setting cause my rig to power up weird...I press power button, computer starts the boot process ,shuts off and reboot all the way to windows...
> 
> so this fix, solves my issue at shutdown, but created something at boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never win! But it's minor...


did you try with Intel RST uninstalled and just leave this setting at default?


----------



## BaByBlue69

I have no more this problem when I disconnect my HDD SATA III WD1T
The problem returns when I re-connect another HDD SATA III WD1.5T


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Have you checked the router? Do you use manual or automatic ip settings? how many other devices are linked on the router?


I rebooted the router. PC uses auto IP. An HTPC and a laptop are wired in. An Android phone's on wifi.

The HTPC (Win 7) and the laptop (Win XP) have been fine. Same w/ the phone.

I tried a different network cable too, but no dice.

It seems to happen randomly, but ONLY when I wake the pc from S3.

My PC is the only one on Windows 8...and that's been flaky on two different mobo/cpu's and 3 installs. For example, when I boot to the desktop, Desktop Lighter, a software brightness control app does not seem to save the settings from last boot, whereas on a different install, it did. I've had one freeze and one BSOD too.

The fact that it seems to resolve itself after I run hardware diags is pushing me towards yet another RMA.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I haven't had a chance to test it yet. Does this happen every time you power on?


SIR YES SIR! All in all it's better than a shutdown failure...it almost seems made that way....well there is so many settings on these boards that I'm kinda loss. OC'ing/tweaking friendly features ahve tripled in the past 2 years it seems...my SB P67 board was simpler...

At first, I watched Jay Jay from Asus in a video...he was reaching a quick and dirty 4.6GHz at the flick of a switch (figure of speech)..only a few settings like core clock+ added vcore and BAM everything is stable in the blink of an eye...I call taurus manure on that...

It's like he said that the thousands of settings are there just because
















I need somebody with a Bachelor in ASUS boards with a master in UEFI sorcery to help putting down a fail-safe OC guide to 4.5GHz


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha! Yup. I know how ya feel. I still haven't read DWs guide cause I scared.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> SIR YES SIR! All in all it's better than a shutdown failure...it almost seems made that way....well there is so many settings on these boards that I'm kinda loss. OC'ing/tweaking friendly features ahve tripled in the past 2 years it seems...my SB P67 board was simpler...
> 
> At first, I watched Jay Jay from Asus in a video...he was reaching a quick and dirty 4.6GHz at the flick of a switch (figure of speech)..only a few settings like core clock+ added vcore and BAM everything is stable in the blink of an eye...I call taurus manure on that...
> 
> It's like he said that the thousands of settings are there just because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need somebody with a Bachelor in ASUS boards with a master in UEFI sorcery to help putting down a fail-safe OC guide to 4.5GHz


Make sure you have good cooling (top end air, or dual rad AIO water, or custom loop).

At stock speeds, set CPU Voltage to Adaptive, and leave everything AUTO.

Use HWMonitor in Windows to see what the VID and CPU VCORE voltages are (run x264 bench or Intel XTU to see what it is under load). For me, my stock VID is 1.147v. So if I add .150v, I get a VID of 1.300v, which is a load Vcore of 1.312V.

If your stock VID is 1.100v, then you will need +.200v to get around 1.3v. If its 1.200v, then you only add .100v, etc...

Use these settings.

CPU Strap - AUTO
PLL Selection - LC
Filer PLL - AUTO
BCLK - 100.0
ASUS Multi Core Enhancement - Disabled
CPU Core Ratio - Sync All Cores
1-Core Ratio Limit - 45
Min/Max Cache Ratios - AUTO
Internal PLL Overvoltage - AUTO
Memory Frequency - Depends on your ram
EPU Power Saving - Disabled
Digi VRM All Settings - AUTO
CPU Voltage - Adaptive

Add however much voltage to get to 1.300v (or thereabouts), not under turbo voltage, but add it all to the regular voltage increase setting.

Set your VDIMM based on your ram. Set your timings based on your ram.

You should be good for 4.5Ghz with that. You can add more voltage if you need it, or start lowering voltage if you don't need 1.3v.

To check for stability, I run x264 bench (wait for run 2 to start), then run Intel XTU CPU test set to 30 minutes, and run a few instances of Memtest HCI (to get memory usage up) all at the same time. After the Intel XTU 30 minutes is up, its stable, and you can close everything else. Or you can keep doing the 20x passes of x264 if you want.


----------



## MasterT

" Asus Multicore Enhancement. " Should this be turned off for overclocking? Was under the impression that it doesn't affect the overclock.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> " Asus Multicore Enhancement. " Should this be turned off for overclocking? Was under the impression that it doesn't affect the overclock.


The guide on ROG says to disable it.


----------



## boldenc

I got my board, and started to overclock.
It is hard to stabilize the system if I use offset or adaptive vcore mode, but with manual mode it is stable.
with manual mode I'm stable with 1.25v but I'm trying to get 1.25v with offset mode or adaptive mode but I couldn't. If I left offset + (Auto), it would BSOD while loading windows. If I add + 0.010 it will boot fine but load vcore is 1.280v which is higher than what I need. I tried different LLC and anything lower than +0.010 it will BSOD while loading windows. I'm trying to get 1.25v load with offset or adaptive mode but I couldn't find the good settings.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I got my board, and started to overclock.
> It is hard to stabilize the system if I use offset or adaptive vcore mode, but with manual mode it is stable.
> with manual mode I'm stable with 1.25v but I'm trying to get 1.25v with offset mode or adaptive mode but I couldn't. If I left offset + (Auto), it would BSOD while loading windows. If I add + 0.010 it will boot fine but load vcore is 1.280v which is higher than what I need. I tried different LLC and anything lower than +0.010 it will BSOD while loading windows. I'm trying to get 1.25v load with offset or adaptive mode but I couldn't find the good settings.


Set your multi to stock, and adaptive with no added voltage to see what your stock VID is.

Use HWMonitor to see what your VID is, not the Vcore. Vcore is after LLC, so you can adjust that later.

Add enough offset to the adaptive voltage to give you 1.25VID, then start upping the multi.

Adaptive is better for the CPU long term, because it allows the voltage to stay at a lower state when its clocked lower.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Anyone that has both ASUS Maximus VI Hero and Corsair Hydro H110 ? I have some installation questions.


----------



## SortOfGrim

or you could just ask what kind of installation issue you have


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> or you could just ask what kind of installation issue you have


You have right. So the issue it's about the H110 backplate.The foam http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/5/2/5245_22_corsair_hydro_series_h110_aio_cpu_cooler_review.jpg from the right side comes in contact with the specific part i had note in the following picture

socket_rear1.jpg 124k .jpg file


Do you think it's ok that ?







I dont want to hurt my motherboard.


----------



## SortOfGrim

that's no problem, I had the same thing with the H70. It doesn't do any harm.

and next time just use the image icon, not the attachment icon.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Set your multi to stock, and adaptive with no added voltage to see what your stock VID is.
> 
> Use HWMonitor to see what your VID is, not the Vcore. Vcore is after LLC, so you can adjust that later.
> 
> Add enough offset to the adaptive voltage to give you 1.25VID, then start upping the multi.
> 
> Adaptive is better for the CPU long term, because it allows the voltage to stay at a lower state when its clocked lower.


Won't the VID go higher when I change the multi?
example: I found VID + 0.050 to give 1.250v when using stock multi 39, now I want to up to multi to 44, the 1.250v will stay or the motherboard will automatically push the voltage?

Edit: I understand now, I was testing the stability with Aida64 FPU test which increases the vcore automatically 0.1v if I use adaptive mode. so 1.28v load with FPU test is 1.18v in games and all stress tests which doesn't use AVX. If I need to get the same 1.23v load with FPU test in adaptive mode, that's mean I need 1.130v which for sure is not stable. So 1.23v with adaptive mode is equal to 1.33v with FPU test. Complicated than 3770k but that's how hasswell is designed, to automatically adds 0.10v to specific instructions. So it is better to test your stability first with vcore set to manual mode and do not use offset or adaptive mode till you find you stable vcore at manual mode.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Won't the VID go higher when I change the multi?
> example: I found VID + 0.050 to give 1.250v when using stock multi 39, now I want to up to multi to 44, the 1.250v will stay or the motherboard will automatically push the voltage?
> 
> Edit: I understand now, I was testing the stability with Aida64 FPU test which increases the vcore automatically 0.1v if I use adaptive mode. so 1.28v load with FPU test is 1.18v in games and all stress tests which doesn't use AVX. If I need to get the same 1.23v load with FPU test in adaptive mode, that's mean I need 1.130v which for sure is not stable. So 1.23v with adaptive mode is equal to 1.33v with FPU test. Complicated than 3770k but that's how hasswell is designed, to automatically adds 0.10v to specific instructions. So it is better to test your stability first with vcore set to manual mode and do not use offset or adaptive mode till you find you stable vcore at manual mode.


Real world stuff isn't going to use AVX, so testing with adaptive is fine. Just use Intel XTU, X264, and Memtest HCI. Like this,


----------



## boldenc

The latest XTU version 4 I found is dated 02/09/2013. Is this the correct version?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> The latest XTU version 4 I found is dated 02/09/2013. Is this the correct version?


Mine says 4.2.0.8, so probably.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Mine says 4.2.0.8, so probably.
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22


Your version is newer, currently testing. What is the cooler you are using on this 4.5Ghz setup?

btw I noticed the boot time (the windows 7 loading logo screen) takes little more time. It should once the logo appears the HDD will start to show load, but I can see the HDD led is showing the load at the middle of the logo screen. Is there something I need to disable in the bios to make the boot faster?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Your version is newer, currently testing. What is the cooler you are using on this 4.5Ghz setup?
> 
> btw I noticed the boot time (the windows 7 loading logo screen) takes little more time. It should once the logo appears the HDD will start to show load, but I can see the HDD led is showing the load at the middle of the logo screen. Is there something I need to disable in the bios to make the boot faster?


I have an NH-D14.

Use msconfig to disable stuff at start up, set no GUI boot, and set timeout to 3 seconds.


----------



## ARFacchini

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> That's a lot of Vcore for 4.5Ghz...for temperatures, it depends on your level of "tolerance" I keep mine at MAX 80 degrees celsius under my worst case scenario (running Intel xtreme utility of AIDA 64 stability test)....I don't do prime 95 and all that stuff that raises temps even more....the CPU would throttle if it reaches 100degrees celsius anyway....
> 
> I don't even want to go above 1.3V.... it's a lot of voltage for such a small performance increase....I would settle for 4.3 or 4.4 GHZ at the lowest vcore you can to reach stability....
> 
> For me, the issue was BF3...Haswell tends to be stable in stability test but crashes in BF3 for some reason...so BF3 multiplayer for a few hours is part of MY stability testing...
> 
> For the CPU, you can always buy the performance warranty plan from Intel, so if you burn the chip (test to the limits), they'll send you another one....
> 
> I use HWmonitor for temps here...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> We are exactly on the same boat. I can OC up to 4.5, stable in tests, but it will crash on BF3. So ended up on 4.2 for zero crash in BF3 and BF4 beta.


Well, got a little progress:

Last result: 4600 cpu / 4300 cache, with manual 1.351Vcore and 1.300V cache. DRAM G.SKILL 2400MHz c10 with 1.65V (XMP Profile)

Tests: 20min Small FFTs Prime95 +

20min AIDA64 with cpu+tpu+cache+memory

Temps: Max 91°C on cores 0, 1 and 2, and max 85°C on core 3 (????!). ----> maybe cooler not well sit?

Max 75°C processor temp.

Now I'll try raising cache. Raising cpu to 4700 was reaaaaaaaaallllly hot and impossible under 1.37V.

(didn't play BF3 yet.... uhm.... need to add this to the tests...)

Ah, yes, already bought the Intel plan!


----------



## ARFacchini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Mine says 4.2.0.8, so probably.
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22


Guys,

I've done lots of tests with Prime95, AIDA64 and Intel XTU.

During 4600MHz tests, AIDA64 killed in a few minutes every test that PASSED (+20minutes, stopped manually) with Intel XTU. My conclusion: XTU is just for "normal" operation / "light" stress.

I have doubts if a "stable" system with XTU will handle real stressfull gameplay at same clocks and voltages. Just an opinion.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I have an NH-D14.
> 
> Use msconfig to disable stuff at start up, set no GUI boot, and set timeout to 3 seconds.


I disabled the AsMedia controller from bios and boot is fast now. Is there a way to enable the Asemdia controller without slowing the boot time?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I disabled the AsMedia controller from bios and boot is fast now. Is there a way to enable the Asemdia controller without slowing the boot time?


No, POST is basically checking for various controllers and device connections prior to launching OS. Adding AsMedia is just another thing to check so of course it will slow POST down. You shouldn't use AsMedia anyway, unless you have a ton of SATA 3 devices, stick to the Intel controller for faster speeds.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARFacchini*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I've done lots of tests with Prime95, AIDA64 and Intel XTU.
> 
> During 4600MHz tests, AIDA64 killed in a few minutes every test that PASSED (+20minutes, stopped manually) with Intel XTU. My conclusion: XTU is just for "normal" operation / "light" stress.
> 
> I have doubts if a "stable" system with XTU will handle real stressfull gameplay at same clocks and voltages. Just an opinion.


Stable is a relative term, that everyone has their own opinion on. I used to be the kind that would run 20x passes of LinX with all ram tested, then run Prime for 12-24 hours before I called something stable. Then I bought an FX-8120 and 990FXA-UD3 when they came out. Ran prime for 5 minutes, and mosfets blew off the board, killing the board and CPU (I disabled throttling, didnt reach a temp limit, but must have passed the power limit).

I web browse 90% of the time, watch movies, and play a game once in a blue moon. So now, I run 15-30 minutes of a stress test and call it good. Daily use users wont stress AVX so why test it in Prime/whatever just to add another 20C to your peak, and make you lower your overclock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I disabled the AsMedia controller from bios and boot is fast now. Is there a way to enable the Asemdia controller without slowing the boot time?


In the boot page menu, you can choose for startup to only see your boot drive, and set USB so only the keyboard/mouse is found at post. Then if you have Windows 8 can enable fast hardware boot or whatever it is called.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> In the boot page menu, you can choose for startup to only see your boot drive, and set USB so only the keyboard/mouse is found at post. Then if you have Windows 8 can enable fast hardware boot or whatever it is called.


It didn't change the boot speed for me, the only way I found to make the boot faster that once the windows folding animation shows, the HDD starts to show activity is by disabling the AsMedia from bios. with AsMedia enabled the HDD activity will start to load after the windows animation ends. Not a big deal.

Do I need to change CPU Phase control to Optimized for better overclocking stability?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> It didn't change the boot speed for me, the only way I found to make the boot faster that once the windows folding animation shows, the HDD starts to show activity is by disabling the AsMedia from bios. with AsMedia enabled the HDD activity will start to load after the windows animation ends. Not a big deal.
> 
> Do I need to change CPU Phase control to Optimized for better overclocking stability?


No, dont need to mess with that stuff unless pushing really high clocks for benching.


----------



## Zorborg

Hi all, I'm new to the forum but I've been lurking for ages and I've finally decided to make a post!

I'm somewhat new to overclocking so one of the main reasons to upgrade to the Hero was the super easy (and lazy i suppose) one click overclocking from AI Suite 3.
From the 1 click overclock I get my 4770K to 4.6ghz at 1.296V on Adaptive. Simple as that. Stable after hours of gaming in BF3, Metro and Rome 2 and stable after 2 hours of Prime95 at a temp of 75C. I use a H100i with fan RPM locked to 850 cos I dislike noise. During gaming it stays around 50C.

What I would like to know is, I know it's lazy but is that a good/decent OC for those votls or temps?


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorborg*
> 
> Hi all, I'm new to the forum but I've been lurking for ages and I've finally decided to make a post!
> 
> What I would like to know is, I know it's lazy but is that a good/decent OC for those votls or temps?


Sounds good to me, good temps in use, nice level of OC for the setup.


----------



## Psycogeek

Some Hero NEWS:
There is now a new bios available 903, you may have heard about it but not seen it.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support
It shows up in the Windows 8 stuff (presently not in the windows 7 area)

*MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 0903
1 Enhance compatibility with some USB device.
2.Revise help string in BIOS.*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Some Hero NEWS:
> There is now a new bios available 903, you may have heard about it but not seen it.
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support
> It shows up in the Windows 8 stuff (presently not in the windows 7 area)
> 
> *MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 0903
> 1 Enhance compatibility with some USB device.
> 2.Revise help string in BIOS.*


Was the website also so slow to load on your end? I got several server errors at the 32-bit for W8/8.1.

Windows 7 32-&64-bit also have the new 0903 bios upgrade


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Was the website also so slow to load on your end? I got several server errors at the 32-bit for W8/8.1.
> 
> Windows 7 32-&64-bit also have the new 0903 bios upgrade


cool, so it is for win7 too. At first the site worked fine, when i started messing with changing fOS, yes it did act funny, and toss error.


----------



## Touchdown Jesus

New user here. I have a question for all the Asus Hero owners in this thread. Can HPET (High Precision Timer) be disabled in the BIOS? I've heard that in the past this option was always present in Asus motherboards but that Asus started removing it as a user-configurable option in some of the more recent series. I'm building a new system and I'm almost convinced that this is the right board to buy, but not being able to turn HPET off would be a deal-breaker. Since I wasn't able to find anything concrete using Google, I decided this thread would be a good place to ask for help.


----------



## spookypuppy

Where do I find the AsMedia controller in BIOS?


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Where do I find the AsMedia controller in BIOS?


In the Advanced / Onboard device configuration section is calles AS and some numbers, you will see it. Has an enable disable and hot swap.

Messing with things i dont know about, i tweaked these 2 (at the same time, so again no idea) and got tiny bit improved stability in one configuration.
In the External CPU Power section
Idle Power In set to FAST
Idle Power Out set to REGULAR
Same place - Frequency offset 6%


----------



## spookypuppy

kk, thanks


----------



## delavan

Dunno if it's been posted, but there is a new BIOS out! The Asus site is slow for me these days tho... I haven't tried it yet. I'm still on 0804 win7 x64....

Waiting for a "sacrificial lamb" to have a crack at it lol


----------



## otl

Is there anyone else using hwinfo here? I see core clock and PCIe clock falls down when I run x264 benchmark. Is it my setup there is something wrong with or hwinfo? Stock settings and overclocked, does not matter what I do, tried everything and still shows clocks as low as 0-5MHz at the lowest.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Dunno if it's been posted, but there is a new BIOS out! The Asus site is slow for me these days tho... I haven't tried it yet. I'm still on 0804 win7 x64....
> 
> Waiting for a "sacrificial lamb" to have a crack at it lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Some Hero NEWS:
> There is now a new bios available 903, you may have heard about it but not seen it.
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support
> It shows up in the Windows 8 stuff (presently not in the windows 7 area)
> 
> *MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 0903
> 1 Enhance compatibility with some USB device.
> 2.Revise help string in BIOS.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Was the website also so slow to load on your end? I got several server errors at the 32-bit for W8/8.1.
> 
> Windows 7 32-&64-bit also have the new 0903 bios upgrade
Click to expand...


----------



## boldenc

About the Cache CPU Ratio (NB) there is Min and Max, do I need to put the min and max to the same value?


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> About the Cache CPU Ratio (NB) there is Min and Max, do I need to put the min and max to the same value?


Mine is set at 39 multi, both min and max. And you have to enter value for the max, hit enter, THEN enter value for min


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> About the Cache CPU Ratio (NB) there is Min and Max, do I need to put the min and max to the same value?


I adjusted only the max and it seems to use that when in the OS? (i left the min on auto in case it might be needed when I set to high) Does it ever Change? Is there a software that shows its state in realtime? I dont see it changing from the max once in the OS, using simple CPUZ.


----------



## iatacs19

People are having some issues with the new 0903 BIOS:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?39283-Maximus-VI-Hero-0903-Bios-Problem


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> People are having some issues with the new 0903 BIOS:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?39283-Maximus-VI-Hero-0903-Bios-Problem


I have been (trying) to follow it. It doesnt sound like the bios is the actual problem, because he reverted to 804 and still has the previous issue. At first it seemed like he was saying he couldnt have a 100% manuel voltage saved. then he talks about the adaptive turbo, which the system will go past that.. then mixes up offset with adaptive, and my brain explodes 

It is hard enough trying to figure out what happens when messing with the stuff , and depending on how the Intel cpu does stuff (integrated vrm) to try and figure out what they are expecting it to be able to do?

Also when updating a bios before UEFI existed a person was supposed to Default everything and start over again :-( because any added items would change the locations of changed registers , and you could (rarely) have a display that showed a different register. So if the system didnt default everything (clear the cmos), then a user should, so they are sure that the GUI interfacing that we see, reflects the switching going on behind it.

Because of rare occurances of changing or seeing incorrect information, my bios updating procedure is something like this.
1) clear the cmos, check that first,
2) then proceed to update the bios,
3) clear the thing again,
4) then start adjusting things from scratch (grumble grumble).
Reverting a previous profile IF any of the register pointers have changed , could cause unknown issues. Add in that now that I Must make some changes (achi for example) before even getting OS boot. and an OS software (AI suite) that also messes with stuff , and it is many times more complicated and fallable.

Similar examples of when people change the drivers in an OS, but do not match those drivers with the new software releaced to work together with that driver. If i am going to change something, I will want to change it ALL to whatever mess  of stuff they were creating in thier mad labs before they sent it off to me.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> I adjusted only the max and it seems to use that when in the OS? (i left the min on auto in case it might be needed when I set to high) Does it ever Change? Is there a software that shows its state in realtime? I dont see it changing from the max once in the OS, using simple CPUZ.


Min is the idle NB frequency, max is the load NB frequency. I left the min at Auto.
You can check it with CPU-Z memory.


----------



## Touchdown Jesus

So could I get an answer about that HPET thing?


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Is there anyone else using hwinfo here? I see core clock and PCIe clock falls down when I run x264 benchmark. Is it my setup there is something wrong with or hwinfo? Stock settings and overclocked, does not matter what I do, tried everything and still shows clocks as low as 0-5MHz at the lowest.


I think I will use Intel PTPP and sell the motherboard. Simple and easy


----------



## spookypuppy

So, is there any point in updating the BIOS if everything is working good. I'm just curious because I'm still running the BIOS version that came out of the box and I'm not having any problems that I'm aware of. I'm not very tech savy, so I'm a little confused on updating it at all.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> So, is there any point in updating the BIOS if everything is working good. I'm just curious because I'm still running the BIOS version that came out of the box and I'm not having any problems that I'm aware of. I'm not very tech savy, so I'm a little confused on updating it at all.


No. I use a 3 years old pc that I've never updated the BIOS to.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touchdown Jesus*
> 
> So could I get an answer about that HPET thing?


I've looked but can't find it..


----------



## boldenc

I tried today the new bios 0903, applied my old bios settings then I went to do some stress tests and it failed within some minutes. Tried to up the vcore more 0.05 and it failed too.
Then I switched to bios 0804 and it was same behavior as bios 0903, couldn't stabilize the old good settings in bios 0711.
Now I reverted back to the old bios 0711 and all the stress tests ran fine for hours.
So I wonder if the bios 0804 and 0903 has some hidden/new settings causing the stability issue.


----------



## Psycogeek

Finaly got my cooling issue sorted out. Remember I was using one of these things.

the 212 , most of it was metal to silicon connected, freaking perfected.
These coolers have served well with the 775 and lidded processors, being cool and quiet. But on the raw haswell using harsh burn testing I get throttled and 100*c temps and all. Completely unusable in that situation.


So I got a prolimatech genesis thing, the weird one, which replaces some issues with other issues.
My ram is no longer smushed against a fan, but it is also no longer easily removable.
the wires of the motherboard (24Pin) bump into it a bit, and the layout of the fans is rather odd.



It is altered many times over, so that I would have to explain some.
Because I am dropping it on the Raw core without a lid, things are a bit different. the side that goes over the ram is bent up a bit, because of it having to sit lower , probably bent up to much, to ride over the stupid vengeance ram.

This next part you would have to have seen a prolima mounting kit to understand

This is the last piece of the mount. It is what I chose to alter some to get it to drop down lower (because the thick lid of the processor isn't there).
The screw mount holes are press fit, and are dropped down for normal mounting, I un-press fitted them with a hammer , put some rubber O-rings in as spacers, and press fit them back into the mounting bracket.

So as you can see now they sit flat, and go flat against the other parts of the mount.

So now this is the same profile, the same fans (prolima doesn't come with any) , the same case, the same raw chip, the same Tim, the same simple linpack testing that I was doing before with 100*C throttling

(cache is at 43 during this test) even the fans no longer are running at the max (2000rpm)

I totally do not understand how there could be this much difference in cooling, other than the prolima has the copper base spreader , instead of touch pipes, and now the intel CPU spreader is gone.

Other *really important stuff* if you would ever be so inclined to drop a cooler like this thing *direct on the chip* (which is a pain in the butt). The base of the prolima could have busted the chip in half if put on the way it was. it was designed for the CPU lid to be on and is very convex (bulged). I had to sand it over and over again to get the base flat, took off a Lot of copper.
After it is placed on, it was within the thickness of a piece of paper to bumping into things when changed this way, so it just barely was fitted down.
It was WAY harder to see what was going on with the loose chip item floating around on a unclamped socket, and I had help for 5 minutes holding things. Otherwise I might not have got it all aligned correctly in one move.


----------



## Touchdown Jesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I've looked but can't find it..


Really? Could someone verify this to be sure? The setting is called High Precision Timer but I'm not sure where in the BIOS it may turn up. I've never used an ASUS motherboard with the UEFI bios.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touchdown Jesus*
> 
> Really? Could someone verify this to be sure? The setting is called High Precision Timer but I'm not sure where in the BIOS it may turn up. I've never used an ASUS motherboard with the UEFI bios.


Looked through the BIOS and I can't find it either


----------



## Ovrclck

I scimmed the manual and didn't see it either. Have you tried posting in the ROG forums?


----------



## Menta

Some strange things in this thread, i have a hero board over 2 months and 0 issues. not once as this board failed, maybe just luck


----------



## spookypuppy

No issues here either I'm happy to say


----------



## Menta

This is high end board minus the bells and wistles, unbeatable!

hope Asus continues to have price ranged rog performance boards in the future. perfect fit


----------



## Psycogeek

I put the 903 bios on, and ran it through a gammut of testing, still trying to find my happy zone.
I did not observe much of anything different between it an 804.
have not yet observed any reason to use or or not to use it, so far.


I am around here somewhere with the overclocking stuff. Had it all stable with even the harder stuff with OCCT. Someone mentioned that the latest version of prime95 would cause trouble (an it did) , so I ran it also, and had to tweak a few more things to get to what you see in the picture. which is 46+a tiny buss increase, and high memory tweaking.
The clibench (old and very fast) shows a compare from defaults (I think 3500defaults not 3900, with 1333 mem speeds).

Don't know what I am doing, but to reach the last 2% qualifies as a waste , because a good 46 with a 43 cache , and a 1 notch up tweak of the memory is fine, after that my real work is only about 1% faster.







I would be quite satisfied to stay with a normal simple overclock. Had I known how little more I would achieve by beating myself to death over the last 1-2% , I wouldn't have bothered. I had to know what the "Max" was, What the "That's Cool" is and what the synthetic and reality difference is first though, so now I know and I still don't care  When mindless auto pushbutton, gets within 2% of max, I can be happy with the simple and cooler overclock.

Between the default intel speed settings, and a simple 46 overclock my real tests went from ~30min to do, down to ~24 minutes to do the same thing. Encoding on 2 programs while watching a movie , while downloading , while chatting, with meters going to see stuff.









Indeed they were correct about prime95 being tougher to pass, once it was prime95 small FFT torture test stable , everything else was too. Hmm, if I had known that , I might have worked with its torture more , than other tortures.
Prime 95 , OCCT with Linpack and the AVX switch on, and OCCTs own cpu test, all push the CPU to the 1.41V (when auto), my encoding does not. I suppose I should have read more information about why that is or what or what the purpose is ???

My intended and desired buss clocking bump to 105 , worked , but it causes more boot and restart issues, and it really did not do anything useful for my reality needs, ahh poo







, so I am done with trying to get the whole buss kicked up, After testing for 2 days straight and it not really helping the synthetic or reality testing.

I saw 4.8G, played with it for a while, but i cant get it 100% stable without OC Skills, and probably stopping the stepping and power saving and going all manuel, so unless somebody provides the profile or all the buttons to push to get it, I wont be able to do it.
.


----------



## spookypuppy

I still have BIOS version 0224


----------



## Ovrclck

Almost done!! Just need to run tubing to the 240 rad


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Almost done!! Just need to run tubing to the 240 rad


Sweet, don't forget to dye that coolant red, get some sick black and red action going in your 800D/750D? !


----------



## karupt

Hey guys, I got some questions about this board, specifically about fan control.

Does FanXpert 2 work well? The previous ASUS board I had was so shoddy, it's really put me off to them.
And there is five 4-pin fan headers on this board, can all of them be controlled separately?

Basically, if you have any problems (or no problems) with fan control, please say it. Thanks


----------



## fartman

hey fellow owners ive just recently got this board, any tips on how to overclock with board?

currently testing with x264 loops

X43 multi BLCK 100 Vcore 1.25v Cache voltage Auto Initial and eventual input voltage 1.8V


----------



## spookypuppy

The fan control seems pretty solid, but, at least for me, you can only control 4 fans with it. I don't know what the CPU_OPT is.


----------



## Menta

very good fan control.no issues what so ever


----------



## SortOfGrim

Solid indeed, as spookypuppy & Menta wrote.

@spookypuppy: The CPU_OPT (optional) uses same scheme as CPU fan.

as you can see you can set predefined profiles or create your own.


----------



## Psycogeek

What alternatives exist?
ARGG! I would prefer to not need AIsuite III for the sole purpose to adjust fan speeds to a usable profile.
Is there any other software methods for getting Asus control of the fans only? I dont really need the rest of the suite for any reason i can think of. It is beloted for my needs. Thanks to asus working well with the OS "power profiles" even that away/performace changer is completly unneeded.
Is there any way to get rid of that side popout stuff at least? It is in conflict with my autohide toolbars.

UEFI/bios fan control:
Does there exist anyone using any of these boards that would possibly object to ASUS Allowing lower than 60% speeds for the UEFI manual Minimum speeds for the chassis fans?
Are there people who will slighly adjust the bios software, that could hack that?
Anybody who Peeled the fan control out of the "suite" to use it as standalone?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Sweet, don't forget to dye that coolant red, get some sick black and red action going in your 800D/750D? !


I'm thinking of going with Mayhem's x1 Oil Black. I will for sure be re-sleeving all red/black. 800D


----------



## Mysticode

I'm having a problem where after logging into Windows, my NIC on my Maximus doesn't fully establish a LAN connection for about 10 seconds or so. I know this because numerous web based apps report their cannot connect, and as well in the taskbar the notification for Network shows it's still connecting.

Anyone have this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Seems like a software (start-up) related issue.. Try starting up in safe mode (with network) to rule out hardware issue. If it loads normally (fast) you can boot normally into windows again and try uncheck startup software using msconfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> What alternatives exist?
> ARGG! I would prefer to not need AIsuite III for the sole purpose to adjust fan speeds to a usable profile.
> Is there any other software methods for getting Asus control of the fans only? I dont really need the rest of the suite for any reason i can think of. It is beloted for my needs. Thanks to asus working well with the OS "power profiles" even that away/performace changer is completly unneeded.
> Is there any way to get rid of that side popout stuff at least? It is in conflict with my autohide toolbars.
> 
> UEFI/bios fan control:
> Does there exist anyone using any of these boards that would possibly object to ASUS Allowing lower than 60% speeds for the UEFI manual Minimum speeds for the chassis fans?
> Are there people who will slighly adjust the bios software, that could hack that?
> Anybody who Peeled the fan control out of the "suite" to use it as standalone?


Software: SpeedFan, it's a bit complex though.
Hardware: fan controllers
As for the autohide feature, right click the AISuite icon and uncheck the Asus mini bar.


----------



## spookypuppy

Can anyone explain what this means, the core value thing?


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, just installed the maximus VI hero with a 4670k.
Had some issues but I'm trying to sort them out.
Mainly, I've been trying to update the bios. I downloaded from the asus site, and extracted it. It is a .cap file named:

MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-0903.CAP

When i try to open this up using EZ Flash from the bios, it says it is not a bios file.
What the...this worked fine on my p8z68 v-pro.
Please, any help would be appreciated.

Also, I'm experiencing some weird USB issues where things will shut down and come back again, as if the whole usb controller just reset itself......

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Seems like a software (start-up) related issue.. Try starting up in safe mode (with network) to rule out hardware issue. If it loads normally (fast) you can boot normally into windows again and try uncheck startup software using msconfig
> 
> Software: SpeedFan, it's a bit complex though.
> Hardware: fan controllers
> As for the autohide feature, right click the AISuite icon and uncheck the Asus mini bar.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm having a problem where after logging into Windows, my NIC on my Maximus doesn't fully establish a LAN connection for about 10 seconds or so. I know this because numerous web based apps report their cannot connect, and as well in the taskbar the notification for Network shows it's still connecting.
> 
> Anyone have this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


update the driver from intel


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> As for the autohide feature, right click the AISuite icon and uncheck the Asus mini bar.


Thanks, that'll Help


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm having a problem where after logging into Windows, my NIC on my Maximus doesn't fully establish a LAN connection for about 10 seconds


Mine takes about 3 seconds, and i have things static and the adapter thing is set locked down to my speed in the intel device property sheet. Also drops for a second on standbying constant. Probably more tweaking of the driver properties is in order. (does not bother me)

Agrees with Menta, at least make sure that your driver is up to date. I believe intels "Chipset drivers" package also had IN it the Nic driver, so take that into account when messing with and installing updated driver items.

To look at more stuff (in case you dont know) go to
Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Network and Sharing Center
Change adapter settings
local area connection
Properties
Configure
LOL, winders , Or just hop into the Device manager
Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Device manager <---- could just paste that into a explorer.
In the network section
find the "intel ethernet connection" double click on it to bring up the properties
In there is stuff to play with, lots of stuff.
Could be that locking down your link speed (when your locked down anyways) would speed things along
Plus there are diagnostics in there.

Side notes: I have any and all UEFI net junk off, Myself i would not care to connect that early in any way at all.
.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Mainly, I've been trying to update the bios. I downloaded from the asus site, and extracted it. It is a .cap file named:
> 
> Also, I'm experiencing some weird USB issues where things will shut down and come back again, as if the whole usb controller just reset itself......
> .


For the bios check out this method here http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/600#post_21011858

The USB dropping out is often reported for windows7 itself on many different platforms. There is ONE specific USB update that occured in the life of windows 7 update messes. (it fixes usb not updating after updates  Have you done all the mess of windows updates yet?

Also for USB problems it doesnt hurt to clean up the mess that gets made in there. Every port you plug stuff into ends up leaving a registry entry for that item , in every port for every items that has seen that port. So it is "better" to keep things going back to the same USB port that they were in before. Cleaning up the extra stuff is done by doing the "hidden devices tweak" and using the device manger in View show non-present. Delete/uninstall All the extra ghosted occurances of your usb items in there. It might not solve anything, but it at least makes it cleaner.

For more info what USb ports are you referring to? the 2s or the 3s?


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> Can anyone explain what this means, the core value thing?


Assuming the error thermal stop is what your referring to:
You breeched the temperature setting in OCCT , and so it stops, it is a default preventative measure of the program to keep the cpu safe.
The Orange settings button has the settings in there for all that. You could set it for 100* and intel throttling will occur before OCCT itself bails out of the test. I cannot tell you TO do that though, because then you will hit 100*  You could end up popping the chip from high temperatures.

Instead try setting it to 90*c , and use one of the easier tests. The first tab there in that is a very harsh test for the CPU (plus high voltage when adaptive), the linpack test is easier (cooler) when the AVX button is not on.
(also various quantities of memory usage change things significantly)

Notes: I have whooped on my poor intel for 2 weeks (almost) non-stop with it hitting 100* and throttling, and nothing bad ever happened. But there are many people who reported killing a intel chip from extreemes, soo a person is making bad choice that may or may not work out as planned. Intels thermal safeguards are there to save the chip in dire emergency, not for beating the hell out of it 
.


----------



## spookypuppy

Thanks, I think I'll spare my Intel the beating


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> update the driver from intel


Intel LAN Driver V18.5.54.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) Is the latest I could find on the download page. How do I check my exact version currently?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> For the bios check out this method here http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/600#post_21011858
> 
> The USB dropping out is often reported for windows7 itself on many different platforms. There is ONE specific USB update that occured in the life of windows 7 update messes. (it fixes usb not updating after updates  Have you done all the mess of windows updates yet?
> 
> Also for USB problems it doesnt hurt to clean up the mess that gets made in there. Every port you plug stuff into ends up leaving a registry entry for that item , in every port for every items that has seen that port. So it is "better" to keep things going back to the same USB port that they were in before. Cleaning up the extra stuff is done by doing the "hidden devices tweak" and using the device manger in View show non-present. Delete/uninstall All the extra ghosted occurances of your usb items in there. It might not solve anything, but it at least makes it cleaner.
> 
> For more info what USb ports are you referring to? the 2s or the 3s?


Hey and thanks








I thought I had reached the end of windows updates, but now 17 more just popped up, so I'll make sure I have fully upgraded everything before I start fiddling around








Has anyone mentioned coil whine associated with this MB? I ran the windows assessment yesterday, and it was like a mouse on crack was trapped in there, LOUD!


----------



## Menta

no coil whine here, maybe its not the MB if it is, RMA!

mysticode try that one you stated


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> no coil whine here, maybe its not the MB if it is, RMA!
> 
> mysticode try that one you stated


well I don't know, it's weird. I had coil whine before i upgraded, and I've changed every component except the PSU.
I know that it's usually the PSU that generates this kind of noise, but the coil whine is different than before, and worse.
Could the PSU still be the cause but is making a different noise because of different components?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> well I don't know, it's weird. I had coil whine before i upgraded, and I've changed every component except the PSU.
> I know that it's usually the PSU that generates this kind of noise, but the coil whine is different than before, and worse.
> Could the PSU still be the cause but is making a different noise because of different components?


if you hade it before,then its maybe the psu reacting diferente to another MB


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Don't know what I am doing, but to reach the last 2% qualifies as a waste , because a good 46 with a 43 cache , and a 1 notch up tweak of the memory is fine, after that my real work is only about 1% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be quite satisfied to stay with a normal simple overclock. Had I known how little more I would achieve by beating myself to death over the last 1-2% , I wouldn't have bothered. I had to know what the "Max" was, What the "That's Cool" is and what the synthetic and reality difference is first though, so now I know and I still don't care  When mindless auto pushbutton, gets within 2% of max, I can be happy with the simple and cooler overclock.


You have a wonderful way w/ words/numbers mate. Short, sweet, to the punch, and w/ great flow. I enjoyed reading that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> The fan control seems pretty solid, but, at least for me, you can only control 4 fans with it. I don't know what the CPU_OPT is.


Like the other fella said, it's a duplicate of the CPU profile. Thing of it as CPU_2/"pull" fan on the other side of the CPU/"push" fan. It makes sense unless you try using 2 different fans, which would screw up the RPM's on one of them...possibly causing it to turn off @ the silent preset. I found this out when I plugged in an Arctic Fan exhaust into CPU_opt. My Scythe SFLEX 1200 RPM would run @ 600, but the AF would just shut off. Plugged the AF into Chassis Fan 3 and pushed up the RPM's so it runs @ 700 now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> What alternatives exist?
> ARGG! I would prefer to not need AIsuite III for the sole purpose to adjust fan speeds to a usable profile.


You know what man? I nearly freaked when I loaded it up cause my experiences w/ this bit of software have been the things of Logan's nightmares. But so far I have not experienced ANYTHING weird and the sheer level of customization is OUTSTANDING. Run the tunning wizard and it'll detect your fan's max RPM's. Then you can tell it which fan is where and name it. After that you can configure based on "smart" or % based speeds OR RPM's. It works absolutely amazingly well.

Here's my setup:










In silent mode my fans run @:

3 intakes (2 front, 1 bottom) - Scythe SFLEX E 1200 RPM @ 0 RPM (off)
1 CPU - Thermaltake Blue LED 2800 RPM @ 644 RPM
1 rear exhaust - Arctic Fan 1500 RPM @ 700 RPM

@ these speeds, I can just barely hear my Asus GTX 780 DC2 @ 1150 RPM from a normal sitting position (case is 4 feet away, below the desk). Sadly, I cannot get this any lower...stupid Asus!

Then for benching or gaming w/ headphones, I just hit full speed in the options and bam, freight train. FWIW, I did have to adjust the Arctic Fan so it would stay on @ silent mode. Just save the profile using the same silent (asus) name and you'll be good.

My only wish would be to have a right click tray icon to change fan speeds. Or better yet, hotkeys and program .exe profiling software. That would be epic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm having a problem where after logging into Windows, my NIC on my Maximus doesn't fully establish a LAN connection for about 10 seconds or so. I know this because numerous web based apps report their cannot connect, and as well in the taskbar the notification for Network shows it's still connecting.
> 
> Anyone have this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Did this just sort of happen out of the blue? I had issues w/ my NIC not receiving an IP and only running the hardware diags in the properties panel would clear it up. This only happened out of sleep mode. I RMA'd the board and so far the new one seems solid. As for a reboot, I get an IP almost instantly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> As for the autohide feature, right click the AISuite icon and uncheck the Asus mini bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that'll Help
Click to expand...

Stupid bar should be configurable to have fan speeds there instead.


----------



## Mysticode

It's not a new issue, has been present since my system got built.

I also notice at times when the log in screen comes up after a boot, my system will hard lock (sound freezes for a second, can't use mouse, can't type in log in fields), for about 3 seconds. Could this be related?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Just a little info: the fan headers are rated for 1A (12W). So you could easily use 2 fans on 1 header (check fan specs).


----------



## Ovrclck

I just setup my mcp35-x with fan expert 2. Took me 2 mins. My pump at idle is around 1400-1600 rpm using my custom profile. So much easier than speedfan!!


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> no coil whine here, maybe its not the MB if it is, RMA!
> 
> mysticode try that one you stated


How do I check my current version though? I couldn't find that information.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> In the boot page menu, you can choose for startup to only see your boot drive, and set USB so only the keyboard/mouse is found at post. Then if you have Windows 8 can enable fast hardware boot or whatever it is called.


What a difference that made! thanks man:thumb:


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Just a little info: the fan headers are rated for 1A (12W). So you could easily use 2 fans on 1 header (check fan specs).


Confirmed working for 2 Scythe SFLEX E 1200RPM case fans.

HELP!!!!

Lately my clock has been losing track. I noticed this seems to happen when I put the pc into sleep mode or reboot into the bios. Normally you would see the seconds going in the bios, but now it is frozen.

So far everything else is stable and I'm having no rebooting or network issues like the previous 2 boards.

Any ideas? I've already removed battery...update bios to 0904? IIRC, a newegg reviewer complained of the same issue.


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, could someone please tell me how to lower my voltages manually? It's currently on auto, as the voltages are adjusted to suit the core multiplier. I checked the ROG guide to OC'ing with the maximus VI series, but I'm confused by the voltage adjustments. I set the multiplier at 43, so it's running stable at 4300, but core voltage is , according to cpu-z, 1.232 V.
Which is a little too much on air. I've got the noctua dh-14 so i have some headroom, but I'm idling at around 47-48 cpu temp on low fan speeds, and i'd like to reduce that by reducing the voltages.
But the voltage screen looks different than the guide, as i dont seem to have "fully manual mode".
There are many voltage values, and all i can select is "offset mode" - or +. I don't get it.

Edit: I get it







just found the asus youtube guide so.... pls ignore.! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI


----------



## Ashuiegi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Hi,
> Im wondering to buy ASUS Maximus Hero VI and I have one question for you.
> Im listening music very much and I was reading in reviews that sound reproduction is excellent.
> I often listening it through headphones and would like to ask how loud is it, when you trying to hear some music through headphones?
> 
> For instance Im owning a MB with ALC898 and ALC1150 and its horrible quiet.
> Before I owned MB with ALC889 and it was really good loud .
> The difference in these two in loudness is about 50%.
> Looks like newer Realtek are quieter.
> 
> Would be appreciate for any experiences.
> 
> Thanks.


it s barely better then standard on board , there is much less difference between my p67 sabretooth and hero mobo then between my hero mobo and my sound card, sound card is still 10x time better. can't tell you for the headphone because i have a 7.1 usb headphone set that i believe don't work the same way as a jack headphone.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, could someone please tell me how to lower my voltages manually? It's currently on auto, as the voltages are adjusted to suit the core multiplier. I checked the ROG guide to OC'ing with the maximus VI series, but I'm confused by the voltage adjustments. I set the multiplier at 43, so it's running stable at 4300, but core voltage is , according to cpu-z, 1.232 V.
> Which is a little too much on air. I've got the noctua dh-14 so i have some headroom, but I'm idling at around 47-48 cpu temp on low fan speeds, and i'd like to reduce that by reducing the voltages.
> But the voltage screen looks different than the guide, as i dont seem to have "fully manual mode".
> There are many voltage values, and all i can select is "offset mode" - or +. I don't get it.


Mine has auto, manual, adaptive, and offset, IIRC. Set it to manual and enter 1.2 in the field, then hit enter. Or whatever you want.

What are your load temps? I'm @ 75C w/ P95 small and 60C in BF4. (4.0/1.2V)


----------



## HellionGR

Has anyone here tried his cpu in both C1 and C2 revision Hero?Any better overclock results or are the same?Same bios ofc...


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Mine has auto, manual, adaptive, and offset, IIRC. Set it to manual and enter 1.2 in the field, then hit enter. Or whatever you want.
> 
> What are your load temps? I'm @ 75C w/ P95 small and 60C in BF4. (4.0/1.2V)


I've ran AIDA64 system stress test, and my temps are ariound 80 on average, but has reported max at 91 at certain points.
also the voltage jumps way up to 1.328 at max at some points, which is way too high for air cooling.
Also, my vcore and clock does not go down during idle, so i guess i gotta go in and select adaptive votage and try and go as low as i can?


----------



## Ovrclck

Edit. I figured it out


----------



## Touchdown Jesus

The 'High Precision Event Timer' setting would be on the PCH Configuration page. You sure you guys don't see it?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Everything on PCH config from my manual


----------



## tmsmith

Well I give up! I'm trying to set up my water pump to roughly the minimum RPM but can't seem to quite figure out the manual control in the BIOS. I've set it to 40% according to the manual but that makes the pump run even harder. Is there a way around this? According to the manual 40% is the lowest increment.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmsmith*
> 
> Well I give up! I'm trying to set up my water pump to roughly the minimum RPM but can't seem to quite figure out the manual control in the BIOS. I've set it to 40% according to the manual but that makes the pump run even harder. Is there a way around this? According to the manual 40% is the lowest increment.


You have your PWM plugged into cpu_opt as well?


----------



## tmsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You have your PWM plugged into cpu_opt as well?


Sorry, I should have mentioned that I have my PWM fans running on a fan controller. The pump is directly connected to the CPU_FAN.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmsmith*
> 
> Sorry, I should have mentioned that I have my PWM fans running on a fan controller. The pump is directly connected to the CPU_FAN.


Oh okay good. Hmm, and there a reason why you're not using fan expert 2? It's working great for me with my mcp35-x. Maybe give that a try instead?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmsmith*
> 
> Well I give up! I'm trying to set up my water pump to roughly the minimum RPM but can't seem to quite figure out the manual control in the BIOS. I've set it to 40% according to the manual but that makes the pump run even harder. Is there a way around this? According to the manual 40% is the lowest increment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmsmith*
> 
> Sorry, I should have mentioned that I have my PWM fans running on a fan controller. The pump is directly connected to the CPU_FAN.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Oh okay good. Hmm, and there a reason why you're not using fan expert 2? It's working great for me with my mcp35-x. Maybe give that a try instead?


----------



## latprod

Hi guys, ran into something i dont know much about. I only have a 8/12 pin CPU Cable so i have to use one of the pcie slots on the PSU, but now i want to go with SLI. Can i just get a random 8/8 Cable, and it will work just fine?


----------



## tmsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Oh okay good. Hmm, and there a reason why you're not using fan expert 2? It's working great for me with my mcp35-x. Maybe give that a try instead?


I was hoping to be able to adjust it in BIOS so I didn't have another application constantly running.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Not sure what this is telling me.. Is this the GUI for Fan Expert?


----------



## SortOfGrim

It's a custom profile for my pump (mcp-35x) in AI Suite 3 which, btw, only uses 10.548K


----------



## Jodiuh

Fan Expert 2 is phenomenal. Now if only I could match profiles w/ executables.


----------



## L36

New bios out.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> New bios out.


again!?!

I just updated to 903, what the hell Asus?


----------



## Marc79

They keep releasing bios update every 2 weeks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Asus should really work on their servers, it takes forever to go the page..









edit: yay, finally on. New Bios, thx to L36!
MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1002 (Win 7 & 8, not 8.1 :/ )
Improve system stability.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Asus should really work on their servers, it takes forever to go the page..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yay, finally on. New Bios, thx to L36!
> MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1002 (Win 7 & 8, not 8.1 :/ )
> Improve system stability.


woo-hoo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticode

I'm still having start up delay issues with my NIC, and having a hard time pegging down what might be causing it.

I thought it could be Avast Antivirus/security getting in the way, but it's disabled right now and it's still occurring.


----------



## Ovrclck

I recently had to RMA my video card. I'm starting to think the first pcie actually killed my card. My replacement starting bsod 116 again. As soon as I swapped to the second slot. All is well. I've never had to rma anything with Asus before. Are they pretty quick in getting a replacement out? Do they cross ship?


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, the NIC bug is back. Upon resuming from sleep, it has trouble getting an IP. The NIC hardware diags in device manager's properties screen brings it back. I went back to an older driver. I'm thinking this is a Windows 8 thing.


----------



## L36

Strange. I'm on latest Intel NIC drivers, latest bios and windows 8.1 pro, no issues.


----------



## Mysticode

Windows 7 here, unsure of bios.


----------



## SortOfGrim

do you use a fixed ip address?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> do you use a fixed ip address?


Yes.

I think it's time to disable service by service until I find the issue... I was doing that for my weird startup issue, where at times the system will hang before the Windows login screen and the startup sound freezes for the same duration


----------



## derektm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> again!?!
> 
> I just updated to 903, what the hell Asus?


This is not a bad thing at all! I am very happy that Asus keeps updating and improving as much as possible! Keep it up Asus


----------



## aXque

Hey. Kind of new here.









Just got my motherboard ,PSU and CPU.

The MB is good I guess but it does some weird things with my OCZ SSD but maybe it's the SSD's fault.

However my CPU is the worst on the planet. I came from i5 750 and this one gets about 10c hotter with less voltage it's almost cry worthy. My i5 750 tan at 1.4V and didn't get as hot as this one at 1.2V.

It's also the worst overclocker I have ever seen. 4.3GHz max and it takes 1.25V. This is just sad. I really hope it's not the motherboard.


----------



## SortOfGrim

oh goody, I got Asus Sonar back. I updated the Realtek driver (I still had the old version)


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey. Kind of new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my motherboard ,PSU and CPU.
> 
> The MB is good I guess but it does some weird things with my OCZ SSD but maybe it's the SSD's fault.
> 
> However my CPU is the worst on the planet. I came from i5 750 and this one gets about 10c hotter with less voltage it's almost cry worthy. My i5 750 tan at 1.4V and didn't get as hot as this one at 1.2V.
> 
> It's also the worst overclocker I have ever seen. 4.3GHz max and it takes 1.25V. This is just sad. I really hope it's not the motherboard.


Nope scratch that, not even 1.25V makes 4.3GHz stable. Awful just awful.


----------



## VeerK

Hey, sometimes we hit the silicon lottery and sometimes we don't. Good thing is, even at 4.2 GHz, the 4670k should steamroll your old 750. What are the troubles your SSD is having because of the Hero?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey, sometimes we hit the silicon lottery and sometimes we don't. Good thing is, even at 4.2 GHz, the 4670k should steamroll your old 750. What are the troubles your SSD is having because of the Hero?


Oh well. I guess although I think I'm getting a new one.

Well on my old MSI GD65 P55 there was no issues on my new platform the motherboard loses the drive on reboot at times. So it can't find the drive. So what ends up happening is I need to reboot until it pops up again. Annoying as hell.

I have tried other mechanical drives and all work with the same cable and slot so it's not a defect motherboard.


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone want to post a video of how their Hero build boots up?


----------



## derektm89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone want to post a video of how their Hero build boots up?


Here is shutdown and startup. I shutdown from CMD to force full shutdown and not the hybrid windows 8 shutdown.


----------



## VeerK

Derek, I love you brother, this is precisely what I have been looking for. Looks like you have a 12 second boot, and doing a fully cold start-up, most impressive. If you don't mind, what components and GPU drivers are you using? You are getting a seamless boot flow from ROG POST to Win8 splash, a delay of maybe .5 seconds. The only way I manage this is by disabling Intel drivers for my iGPU, running off a crappy Microsoft Basic Display Adapter, so no doubt I have some setting incorrect.


----------



## derektm89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Derek, I love you brother, this is precisely what I have been looking for. Looks like you have a 12 second boot, and doing a fully cold start-up, most impressive. If you don't mind, what components and GPU drivers are you using? You are getting a seamless boot flow from ROG POST to Win8 splash, a delay of maybe .5 seconds. The only way I manage this is by disabling Intel drivers for my iGPU, running off a crappy Microsoft Basic Display Adapter, so no doubt I have some setting incorrect.


These are the basic components:

Intel 4670K
G.Skill Sniper 2x8GB 2400 (XMP Settings in BIOS)
eVGA nVidia GTX 760, 331.65 drivers (this card comes with a UEFI BIOS)
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
CoolerMaster V850 PSU

I have the Intel graphics disabled in the BIOS.

PS: Glad I could help


----------



## VeerK

I see, might just be that nVidia flows more smoothly with Asus than AMD. My old AMD card doesn't have a UEFI bios (damn Sapphire!) but even so it had a horrid lag of about 3 seconds after the ROG symbol where the screen goes dark before the splash shows up. To test a fully fast enabled Hero (all fast boot options enabled, UEFI OS, CSM disabled, MRC fast boot on) with the iGPU, I get 6.8 seconds using hybrid shutdown and 11.8 fully cold, pretty much exactly like yours. However, that's with the Microsoft display adapter, and trying to use Intel drivers with full UEFI, all fast boot, bumps me up to 9.4 to 9.8 seconds. Was going to pull my hair out, but at least I know Nvidia cards function just fine.

For kicks, do you see any lag/ screen goes dark after ROG symbol ~3 seconds, if you use the fast startup option in Windows 8 (the hybrid shutdown), and how fast do you boot up? Thanks again man, you have given me more research data than months of research. Was going to cry if it was the Hero's fault, but since we have pretty similar builds, it means its totally Intel and AMD's unfriendliness with Asus somehow. Going to have to jump to the GTX 780 then.

EDIT: Can't get the videos from my phone to load up, will try again later, but I hope I am making sense. Like in your video, the ROG symbol disappears at about 18 seconds and Win8 login reappears at somewhere around 19 seconds, a delay of .5 seconds with nVidia UEFI card and drivers. To be analogous, my ROG symbol would disappear at about 18 seconds and the screen would go all black, and then my Win8 login appears at about 22 seconds, because I am using AMD drivers with non UEFI GPU or Intel drivers with UEFI iGPU. Admittefly, my flaw may be that I haven't been able to test a UEFI AMD card with the latest drivers, but at least nVidia works with the HERO, thank goodness.







and a rep for you Derek


----------



## derektm89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I see, might just be that nVidia flows more smoothly with Asus than AMD. My old AMD card doesn't have a UEFI bios (damn Sapphire!) but even so it had a horrid lag of about 3 seconds after the ROG symbol where the screen goes dark before the splash shows up. To test a fully fast enabled Hero (all fast boot options enabled, UEFI OS, CSM disabled, MRC fast boot on) with the iGPU, I get 6.8 seconds using hybrid shutdown and 11.8 fully cold, pretty much exactly like yours. However, that's with the Microsoft display adapter, and trying to use Intel drivers with full UEFI, all fast boot, bumps me up to 9.4 to 9.8 seconds. Was going to pull my hair out, but at least I know Nvidia cards function just fine.
> 
> For kicks, do you see any lag/ screen goes dark after ROG symbol ~3 seconds, if you use the fast startup option in Windows 8 (the hybrid shutdown), and how fast do you boot up? Thanks again man, you have given me more research data than months of research. Was going to cry if it was the Hero's fault, but since we have pretty similar builds, it means its totally Intel and AMD's unfriendliness with Asus somehow. Going to have to jump to the GTX 780 then.


I will upload a vid for you of using hybrid.

Here it is:


----------



## VeerK

Where have you been for the past 3 months haha, so many hairs ripped









Just an EDIT to my previous post:
_
"EDIT: Can't get the videos from my phone to load up, will try again later, but I hope I am making sense. Like in your video, the ROG symbol disappears at about 18 seconds and Win8 login reappears at somewhere around 19 seconds, a delay of .5 seconds with nVidia UEFI card and drivers. To be analogous, my ROG symbol would disappear at about 18 seconds and the screen would go all black, and then my Win8 login appears at about 22 seconds, because I am using AMD drivers with non UEFI GPU or Intel drivers with UEFI iGPU. Admittefly, my flaw may be that I haven't been able to test a UEFI AMD card with the latest drivers, but at least nVidia works with the HERO, thank goodness. Repped_

Seriously appreciate you taking the time, times like these I am thankful that PC brethren hang out on these forums.

DOUBLE EDIT:

Awesome, with Hybrid boot, you look to be about 7 seconds as well. I am going by the fact that after your ROG symbol vanished, .5 seconds later your mouse cursor shows up, meaning its pretty much the same as before.

Are you perchance using in the BIOS:

CSM disable, all fast boot enabled, Boot drive only, all USB disabled, all PS2 disabled, etc? I can't for the life of me figure out why Intel sucks, yet nVidia is beautifully seamless. In my work I have to shut down, and the seconds add up over a month.

Double REPs for you my friend.


----------



## derektm89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Where have you been for the past 3 months haha, so many hairs ripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an EDIT to my previous post:
> _
> "EDIT: Can't get the videos from my phone to load up, will try again later, but I hope I am making sense. Like in your video, the ROG symbol disappears at about 18 seconds and Win8 login reappears at somewhere around 19 seconds, a delay of .5 seconds with nVidia UEFI card and drivers. To be analogous, my ROG symbol would disappear at about 18 seconds and the screen would go all black, and then my Win8 login appears at about 22 seconds, because I am using AMD drivers with non UEFI GPU or Intel drivers with UEFI iGPU. Admittefly, my flaw may be that I haven't been able to test a UEFI AMD card with the latest drivers, but at least nVidia works with the HERO, thank goodness. Repped_
> 
> Seriously appreciate you taking the time, times like these I am thankful that PC brethren hang out on these forums.
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT:
> 
> Awesome, with Hybrid boot, you look to be about 7 seconds as well. I am going by the fact that after your ROG symbol vanished, .5 seconds later your mouse cursor shows up, meaning its pretty much the same as before.
> 
> Are you perchance using:
> 
> CSM disable, all fast boot enabled, Boot drive only, all USB disabled, all PS2 disabled, etc? I can't for the life of me figure out why Intel sucks, yet nVidia is beautifully seamless. In my work I have to shut down, and the seconds add up over a month.
> 
> Double REPs for you my friend.


No problem at all. I have pulled my hair out over issues like that before as well hah.









I have CSM disabled, all fast boot enabled, MRC fast boot, ps2 disabled, erp s4+s5, all c states enabled for CPU, asmedia sata disabled. If I think of any others I will let you know.

Here is a video of all the settings:




Sorry if any weird noises...I have a bad cold and was trying not to cough haha


----------



## VeerK

That was perfect, we have a few differences here and there, such as 3 seconds at POST, and you use Rapid Start and C4 and C5, useful for pulling from deep sleep. Can't imagine it would have any effect on the damned black out, but I'll give it a go anyway, see what happens.

Thanks for highlighting all the important parts!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Hey guys. I'm really hoping someone can help me. I finally got all my parts together and completed the build but...the system won't boot. I'm going slightly insane; been counting down the hours ever since I started saving for this PC and now that I have it all I just can't get it to work. I'm hoping someone with much more experience (and probably common sense) can help. Here are the parts:

Asus Maximus Hero mobo (Rev 1.02)
Intel 4670K CPU
H100i cooler
2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 1.5-1.6v PC3-17000 4Gx2 Intel XMP ready
Cooler Master V1000 PSU

I've omitted the drives and graphics cards because I don't have them in the system now and I still have the same error.

The Q-Code reads 00 when I power up. The Start and Reset buttons on the mobo are illuminated, and the fans are spinning up. When I did have the graphics card in I had a green LED on that as well as 5 white ones. However, now I've got the mobo on a cardboard box, with only the PSU, H100i, 1 stick of RAM and the CPU hooked up. In addition to the 00 code (which the manually helpfully describes as "Not Used" (??) the red LED that says CPU is also lit when the system powers on. Below are the steps I've taken so far:

Moved the one stick of RAM into every slot
Removed the CMOS battery
Reseated the CPU and cooler
Flashed the latest BIOS from the Asus website via USB and the BIOS flashback feature

Most of these fixes were found online, but although they have helped others in some cases nothing so far has worked. I do still have the original Intel cooler, but no thermal paste and also no way to remove thermal paste, so I wasn't sure if I should change coolers. Also, I noticed that I can pick up power going into the PSU (from the surge protector into the unit itself) but when I try to test any cable going from the PSU to a component the little LED on my tester doesn't illuminate. I wondered if the PSU might be the issue, but the mobo seems to be drawing power okay? Also, the CPU power cable confuses me - it has 2 4-pin plugs, and while the connector on the mobo does have 8 holes only 4 of them match the shape of the holes on the cable plug (the right-most 4, looking at the mobo when it's upright). So should I only use those 4? Or plug in the other 4 too? They do connect, but not sure if that's the correct procedure?

For the BIOS flashback I downloaded the file from the website, renamed it M6H.CAP and held down the button on the mobo for a few seconds. It started blinking, then blinked more rapidly, then went out. Not sure what that all means but that's what happened.

I guess other than that the mobo or CPU could be faulty? Any way to diagnose which? Or is there another potential problem?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm just desperate at this stage.

Massive thanks to anyone who can help me fix this problem!

Adrian


----------



## jameyscott

Put both sticks in the red slots. I had a 00 when I was trying to use the black slots. Some MOBOs are very finicky about which slots you use first.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Thanks for the tip buddy. Tried it but no change unfortunately. I think I had the 2 sticks in those 2 slots originally, but started to change them around in case one of the sticks was faulty etc. If that was the case, would I be able to boot with just one or do sticks that come as a pair always have to be used in concert with each other?


----------



## OutlawII

With fast boot enabled how do u get into bios? Mine goes so dam fast i cant spam the delete key fast enuff lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks for the tip buddy. Tried it but no change unfortunately. I think I had the 2 sticks in those 2 slots originally, but started to change them around in case one of the sticks was faulty etc. If that was the case, would I be able to boot with just one or do sticks that come as a pair always have to be used in concert with each other?


Try reseating your CPU and make sure to properly reapply TIM.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I reseated the CPU, but unfortunately have no thermal paste. I did notice roughly a quarter of the CPU did not have any paste on it. When I put the H100i back on using the paste that was already applied I tried to ensure the corner of the CPU that had no coverage was tightened down first. Would incorrect TIM application result in these boot errors?

Also noticed the fan header that goes from the H100i to the CPU fan motherboard header only has one pin. I've placed it according to the tab, only seems to go one way, which leaves the pin connected to the 3rd pin along on the motherboard (when viewed from above). Is that correct?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm really hoping someone can help me. I finally got all my parts together and completed the build but...the system won't boot. I'm going slightly insane; been counting down the hours ever since I started saving for this PC and now that I have it all I just can't get it to work. I'm hoping someone with much more experience (and probably common sense) can help. Here are the parts:
> 
> Asus Maximus Hero mobo (Rev 1.02)
> Intel 4670K CPU
> H100i cooler
> 2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 1.5-1.6v PC3-17000 4Gx2 Intel XMP ready
> Cooler Master V1000 PSU
> 
> I've omitted the drives and graphics cards because I don't have them in the system now and I still have the same error.
> 
> The Q-Code reads 00 when I power up. The Start and Reset buttons on the mobo are illuminated, and the fans are spinning up. When I did have the graphics card in I had a green LED on that as well as 5 white ones. However, now I've got the mobo on a cardboard box, with only the PSU, H100i, 1 stick of RAM and the CPU hooked up. In addition to the 00 code (which the manually helpfully describes as "Not Used" (??) the red LED that says CPU is also lit when the system powers on. Below are the steps I've taken so far:
> 
> Moved the one stick of RAM into every slot
> Removed the CMOS battery
> Reseated the CPU and cooler
> Flashed the latest BIOS from the Asus website via USB and the BIOS flashback feature
> 
> Most of these fixes were found online, but although they have helped others in some cases nothing so far has worked. I do still have the original Intel cooler, but no thermal paste and also no way to remove thermal paste, so I wasn't sure if I should change coolers. Also, I noticed that I can pick up power going into the PSU (from the surge protector into the unit itself) but when I try to test any cable going from the PSU to a component the little LED on my tester doesn't illuminate. I wondered if the PSU might be the issue, but the mobo seems to be drawing power okay? Also, the CPU power cable confuses me - it has 2 4-pin plugs, and while the connector on the mobo does have 8 holes only 4 of them match the shape of the holes on the cable plug (the right-most 4, looking at the mobo when it's upright). So should I only use those 4? Or plug in the other 4 too? They do connect, but not sure if that's the correct procedure?
> 
> For the BIOS flashback I downloaded the file from the website, renamed it M6H.CAP and held down the button on the mobo for a few seconds. It started blinking, then blinked more rapidly, then went out. Not sure what that all means but that's what happened.
> 
> I guess other than that the mobo or CPU could be faulty? Any way to diagnose which? Or is there another potential problem?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm just desperate at this stage.
> 
> Massive thanks to anyone who can help me fix this problem!Adrian


You can use no tim and still boot into windows, although you shouldn't try it cause it will get hot quickly. If you have mayonnaise try that for temp tim

First recheck all cables if properly secured and all necessary cables are attached, recheck the ram if seated properly in red slots. Also just for the heck attach a hard drive. Attach the pump header in cpu_fan and attach the molex sata power to psu.
Next: Did you try the MEMOK button? Can you get into the BIOS?

for H100i


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You can use no tim and still boot into windows, although you shouldn't try it cause it will get hot quickly. If you have mayonnaise try that for temp tim
> 
> First recheck all cables if properly secured and all necessary cables are attached, recheck the ram if seated properly in red slots. Also just for the heck attach a hard drive. Attach the pump header in cpu_fan and attach the molex sata power to psu.
> Next: Did you try the MEMOK button? Can you get into the BIOS?
> 
> for H100i


All of this and make sure that the you are connecting to the CPU fan header and not the CPU-OPT.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

The fan header is something I was wondering about. It is a 3-pin socket, but only contains one actual pin. On the mobo, the CPU fan header is 4-pins wide. There is a catch on the front, so I aligned the 3-pin socket to that and it slides in nicely. This ends up with the pin itself connecting to the 3rd pin along (from the left) on the CPU Fan header on the mobo. Is this correct? Also I swapped out the standard fans for Gentle Typhoons. They are plugged into the H100i itself. I have the SATA power connected. When powered up, the fans spin and the Corsair logo is illuminated.

I don't have an OS yet, and have not tried the MEMOK button. What does that do? I'll try it when I get back home.I can't get into the BIOS, there are no beeps and no display. And whatever I do I can't seem to get rid of that 00 Q-Code and the CPU_LED being lit red.

Thanks again for the tips guys.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> _The fan header is something I was wondering about. It is a 3-pin socket, but only contains one actual pin. On the mobo, the CPU fan header is 4-pins wide. There is a catch on the front, so I aligned the 3-pin socket to that and it slides in nicely. This ends up with the pin itself connecting to the 3rd pin along (from the left) on the CPU Fan header on the mobo. Is this correct?_ Also I swapped out the standard fans for Gentle Typhoons. They are plugged into the H100i itself. I have the SATA power connected. When powered up, the fans spin and the Corsair logo is illuminated.
> 
> I don't have an OS yet, and have not tried the MEMOK button. What does that do? I'll try it when I get back home.I can't get into the BIOS, there are no beeps and no display. And whatever I do I can't seem to get rid of that 00 Q-Code and the CPU_LED being lit red.
> 
> Thanks again for the tips guys.


edit: only one way of attaching the fans on the mobo fan headers. (notice the little fins on the fan header)


MemOK tunes the memory settings. But you should check the cpu & socket, maybe some pins are bend
Do you have means to check the cpu in a different mobo? Or have a spare cpu?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Okay so it's in the CPU fan in connector.

I also noticed on the backplate of the H100i one of the 4 standoffs is a couple of mm above the board so the rubber washer is not in contact with the mobo. Can't seem to move it in, though.

No spare mobo or CPU unfortunately. Will try MemOK next. Thanks again for these tips! Just hoping I've not broken anything.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Okay so it's in the CPU fan in connector.
> 
> I also noticed on the backplate of the H100i one of the 4 standoffs is a couple of mm above the board so the rubber washer is not in contact with the mobo. Can't seem to move it in, though.
> 
> No spare mobo or CPU unfortunately. Will try MemOK next. Thanks again for these tips! Just hoping I've not broken anything.


If you could snap a few pictures, that would be helpful, too.


----------



## Apostrophe

Sorry if this was brought up before, i just skimped 80+ pages of this and could not find a definitive answer.

I am building a new machine and i wanted to get Formula, but after checking out Hero i dont really see any meaningful difference between the boards that would make Formula worth the money. I dont need wifi (who does on desktop pc anyway) nor the extra USB or SATA ports. Plastic armor is just lol.

Everything that is important seems identical, same 60A gold plated inductors, digital PWM, capacitors, everything. Am i missing something here?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apostrophe*
> 
> Sorry if this was brought up before, i just skimped 80+ pages of this and could not find a definitive answer.
> 
> I am building a new machine and i wanted to get Formula, but after checking out Hero i dont really see any meaningful difference between the boards that would make Formula worth the money. I dont need wifi (who does on desktop pc anyway) nor the extra USB or SATA ports. Plastic armor is just lol.
> 
> Everything that is important seems identical, same 60A gold plated inductors, digital PWM, capacitors, everything. Am i missing something here?


Better onboard audio. A dedicated solution such as a USB DAC or soundcard would be much better, though. Oh, and built in option for water cooling the VRMs, although EK's block would be much better.


----------



## Ziver

Anyone try new bios ?


----------



## Apostrophe

So basically no difference at all. Hero it is then.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Anyone try new bios ?


I'll be updating tonight. The last BIOS didn't seem to work well for me. It says it improves system stability on the ASUS website.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Better onboard audio. A dedicated solution such as a USB DAC or soundcard would be much better, though. Oh, and built in option for water cooling the VRMs, although EK's block would be much better.


the water channel on the formula is aluminum and will cause galvanic corrosion no matter how much asus tries to defend it lol. EK has a block coming soon though


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the water channel on the formula is aluminum and will cause galvanic corrosion no matter how much asus tries to defend it lol. EK has a block coming soon though


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21603/ex-blc-1558/EK_ASUS_M6G_MOSFET_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-MOSFET_ASUS_M6G_-_AcetalNickel.html


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21603/ex-blc-1558/EK_ASUS_M6G_MOSFET_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-MOSFET_ASUS_M6G_-_AcetalNickel.html


thats for the hero







i was talking about the formula lol, im actually ordering one of the plexi/nickle blocks for the hero soon though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats for the hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was talking about the formula lol, im actually ordering one of the plexi/nickle blocks for the hero soon though.


Derp. Working 16 sleeping 3 and then back on 16. I'm all sorts of tired. I want to use one of these on mine, but I don't think I can because of my space constraints in my case. =/


----------



## szeged

the only option then is a caselabs sth10


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the only option then is a caselabs sth10


Psh, Caselabs Ascension CYO with three 1080 rads and quad 780Ti Classifieds. On a more serious note. I really love my case, and because I've pretty much hit my voltage wall with my 4770k, I'll be just fine without my VRMs watercooled. 1.95VRIn and 1.325Vcore for 4.7 isn't too shabby.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Okay I've admitted defeat for tonight. Taken the H100i off and put the stock cooler on, still the same issue. I can't see anything wrong at this stage, and I'm totally out of ideas. Decided to take the mobo, PSU, CPU and RAM back to the store in the morning to see if they can find the problem.

I'll keep you guys updated, hopefully my experience and lessons from it will be of help to someone later on.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the only option then is a caselabs sth10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psh, Caselabs Ascension CYO with three 1080 rads and quad 780Ti Classifieds. On a more serious note. I really love my case, and because I've pretty much hit my voltage wall with my 4770k, I'll be just fine without my VRMs watercooled. 1.95VRIn and 1.325Vcore for 4.7 isn't too shabby.
Click to expand...

You mean Mountain Mods right?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You mean Mountain Mods right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm just derping all over the place today.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Anyone try new bios ?


Works fine over here. With the previous bios version I had random feezes in EZ mode (Can't remember what version it was). However it works all fine now, with 1002.


----------



## Anthos

does anyone use this motherboard with a korean monitor? bios shows ok? because gigabyte 3d uefi and korean monitors don't seem to play nice and wanted to know if things are different with Asus...


----------



## Mysticode

Restarted router, no dice. Same issue


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthos*
> 
> does anyone use this motherboard with a korean monitor? bios shows ok? because gigabyte 3d uefi and korean monitors don't seem to play nice and wanted to know if things are different with Asus...










what's wrong?


----------



## Anthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong?


People with that combination can't see the bios at all and if they press delete all they get is a blue screen and nothing else. (it's not just korean monitors though, it happens with a few other 30" as well)


----------



## twistedneck

Just got this motherboard and a 4770k. The bios is excellent only bad part is I must have got the worst 4770k Microcenter ever sold. at 1.28V its stable to 4.2GHz an wont even think about 4.3 just crashes in BF4 - Ram speed doesn't matter.. it never goes over 52C on the NZXT Kraken cooler during testing at 4.3 before it crashed. 4.2 no point in checking temps.

Any ideas?


----------



## jassilamba

After much thinking and deciding between the Hero and Formula, I'm glad to say that I'm a proud owner of the Hero. Nice board, has what I need, and no fluff.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedneck*
> 
> Just got this motherboard and a 4770k. The bios is excellent only bad part is I must have got the worst 4770k Microcenter ever sold. at 1.28V its stable to 4.2GHz an wont even think about 4.3 just crashes in BF4 - Ram speed doesn't matter.. it never goes over 52C on the NZXT Kraken cooler during testing at 4.3 before it crashed. 4.2 no point in checking temps.
> 
> Any ideas?


I know MC has a 15 day return policy, maybe you can try returning it? If you do, see if they can find a certain batch for you.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedneck*
> 
> Just got this motherboard and a 4770k. The bios is excellent only bad part is I must have got the worst 4770k Microcenter ever sold. at 1.28V its stable to 4.2GHz an wont even think about 4.3 just crashes in BF4 - Ram speed doesn't matter.. it never goes over 52C on the NZXT Kraken cooler during testing at 4.3 before it crashed. 4.2 no point in checking temps.
> 
> Any ideas?


Have you messed with any other voltage besides vcore?


----------



## iatacs19

Has anyone noticed this with BIOS 0903 or 1002:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40207-ASUS-Maximus-Hero-VI-BIOS-1002-Wrong-RAM-Speed-in-Task-Manager&country=&status=


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Has anyone noticed this with BIOS 0903 or 1002:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40207-ASUS-Maximus-Hero-VI-BIOS-1002-Wrong-RAM-Speed-in-Task-Manager&country=&status=


Nope.


----------



## szeged

updated my bios

did a little overclocking while i was at it

http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c


----------



## krisz9

Hey all, deciding when to buy a hero board as im picking up my 4770k today. Its currently 190, the lowest ive seen it. Im in no hurry and I know its hard to judge pricing but does anyone think itll go lower within the end of 2013? I dont think mobo prices have crazy discounts but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> Hey all, deciding when to buy a hero board as im picking up my 4770k today. Its currently 190, the lowest ive seen it. Im in no hurry and I know its hard to judge pricing but does anyone think itll go lower within the end of 2013? I dont think mobo prices have crazy discounts but I could be wrong.


Not sure. But I know amazon has the hero at $189 http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-Motherboard/dp/B00CXIVEA2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384963996&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+hero

I believe Micro Center is asking $205.00. You could always have them price match.


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Not sure. But I know amazon has the hero at $189 http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-Motherboard/dp/B00CXIVEA2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384963996&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+hero
> 
> I believe Micro Center is asking $205.00. You could always have them price match.


Yea my thought is when I go to MC see if theyll bundle it for me and possibly get it for like ~170 then ill buy it. But if not ill wait around and see if it gets below 190 for the next couple months left of 2013. I dont think ill see the board below ~170. I just wonder if 190 is as slow as itll get, it would save me the trouble of waiting or not :/


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> Yea my thought is when I go to MC see if theyll bundle it for me and possibly get it for like ~170 then ill buy it. But if not ill wait around and see if it gets below 190 for the next couple months left of 2013. I dont think ill see the board below ~170. I just wonder if 190 is as slow as itll get, it would save me the trouble of waiting or not :/


I doubt it would go any lower. Just buy the board now and enjoy!


----------



## krisz9

Yea youre right who am i kiddin







who wants to stare at a 4770k after you buy it anyway!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> Yea youre right who am i kiddin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to stare at a 4770k after you buy it anyway!


lol exactly!!


----------



## jassilamba

MC price is 199.99 and our local MC is sold out. They also stopped the in store pick up option for the i74770K


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> MC price is 199.99 and our local MC is sold out. They also stopped the in store pick up option for the i74770K


not at mine, also they bundled the hero for me so i got it for 170


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> not at mine, also they bundled the hero for me so i got it for 170


Same here. Thank God we have a MC close to us.


----------



## Marc79

I remember picking up 4770k and Hero board from MC, 279.99 for the cpu and 169.99 for the Hero board bundled together, plus tax ofcourse still a hell of a deal though. That was 3 months ago.


----------



## SortOfGrim

damn, that's so cheap! Cheapest price for the Hero I see here is €174/$233







But considering I already have one, meh


----------



## szeged

http://www.ekwb.com/news/420/19/EK-introduces-Z87-PCH-water-block-for-ASUS-Maximus-VI-Gene-and--Hero/

grabbing a nickle/plexi as soon as they become available.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/420/19/EK-introduces-Z87-PCH-water-block-for-ASUS-Maximus-VI-Gene-and--Hero/
> 
> grabbing a nickle/plexi as soon as they become available.


Nice!!! Same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## VeerK

Hey guys, has anyone had any difficulty doing an SLI setup with a sound card on the HERO? I have one GTX 780, will get another one soon. I also have the Creative ZxR on the way, and I'm not sure if it will fit beneath my Phanteks PH-TC14PE and above the EVGA ACX 780. I could drop it down to the middle PCIE above where the second GTX 780 will go, just wanted to know if anyone else has a similar setup.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/420/19/EK-introduces-Z87-PCH-water-block-for-ASUS-Maximus-VI-Gene-and--Hero/
> 
> grabbing a nickle/plexi as soon as they become available.


Does that pch really get that hot? According to intel it has a max tdp of 4.1W


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Does that pch really get that hot? According to intel it has a max tdp of 4.1W


no but it looks badass


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no but it looks badass


true, pity that bitspower doesn't make one of those full cover blocks for the Hero, it would safe on fittings, imo


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> true, pity that bitspower doesn't make one of those full cover blocks for the Hero, it would safe on fittings, imo


lol yeah









i love the hero board, i just wish it came with the pci lane on/off switches that the extreme came with lol...if anyone from asus ever reads this...your next "intro level rog board" should have this feature! ill give you an extra $10 for it


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Strange. I'm on latest Intel NIC drivers, latest bios and windows 8.1 pro, no issues.


I think I figured it out. Under the NIC properties, there's a screen w/ options to disable "Wake on LAN" and other settings. I unchecked all of them in both boxes and have been fine for a few days. Hopefully this will keep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey. Kind of new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my motherboard ,PSU and CPU.
> 
> The MB is good I guess but it does some weird things with my OCZ SSD but maybe it's the SSD's fault.
> 
> However my CPU is the worst on the planet. I came from i5 750 and this one gets about 10c hotter with less voltage it's almost cry worthy. My i5 750 tan at 1.4V and didn't get as hot as this one at 1.2V.
> 
> It's also the worst overclocker I have ever seen. 4.3GHz max and it takes 1.25V. This is just sad. I really hope it's not the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope scratch that, not even 1.25V makes 4.3GHz stable. Awful just awful.
Click to expand...

I need 1.25V for 4.2 Ghz on my 4670K. I here ya tho. I got a great i5 760 and this is just potatoes. It's horrible cause the heat pipes on my CPU cooler never even get warm. It's obvious there's serious heat transfer issues between the spreader and the die. I just cannot believe Intel would have the balls to charge MORE for the ability to OC and then castrate the potential to save PENNIES! It is LAME and WRONG!

EDIT: I REALLY wish Phoenix would get a Microcenter. We have Fry's and they SUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK.


----------



## spookypuppy

That's wierd, my 4670k never goes above 87 degrees. I haven't tried to overclock it but that seems to be a stable operating temp for mine.


----------



## Touchdown Jesus

So since this board doesn't allow you to control HPET in the bios, would anybody be willing to run a DPC latency tool and post screenshots of it running while the system is idle (no network traffic) and one where there is some network traffic? HPET increases DPC latency and the effect is amplified when it is coupled with poorly written network controllers (usually nVidia ones). I'm curious to see what it's like though for real because I could be wrong and it could be a lot less than I have anticipated.


----------



## Psycogeek

Aisuite III users , are your tempertures showing to be slightly (as if that is slight) Higher in reality than is presented by the Asus software?

When you create a fan profile based on the asus method of cpu temperatures , are you putting in some extra leeway for that?

long story

I would be quite happy if they would just allow manuel fan control in the bios to go below 60% , my fans are 2000RPM and top out at 2200.
I have been using the bios method only, and avoiding (like a plauge) the install of the Aisuite , also to mention that .Net programming is not my idea of best software.
Still cant get anything going with speedfan, and have to disable its driver to insure no conflicts may exist.

The Fan noise (thanks also to the lack of use of the sencors for chassis) of the bios only method, finnaly got to me, I had to do something different.
So I installed the Suite software (as little as possible) and it wasnt 15 minutes before my system, running non-stop for a month with 100% full core usage 50% of the time CRASHED. because of overheating (at that overclock).
This also makes me wonder if other users are relying on this method to try and get a stable overclock.
So I CAN get a fan profile worked out that will be safe and sane, i am sure. I wanted to know the 2 above questions.

There is some information on the web about it, but the lack of information total, is rather odd. It makes me suspect that there is something I am doing wrong, like another driver item in conflict. Why wouldnt they use all 4 core temperatures as intel has provided now for like 10 years?


----------



## Jodiuh

Not sure if this will help, but I run silent when doing non-intensive tasks and full speed when gaming. I luv Fan Expert 2, but my fans are 1200 and 1500 RPM. I tried to run a 2800 RPM fan, but couldn't get it to run smoothly.


----------



## BackHol3

Got my Maximus Hero VI yesterday. I installed very carefully everything and it worked like 3 hours just fine and then hole system crashed and now q-led code 00. Hole system is dead. Nothing helps, I've tried usb bios flash, clearing the cmos and etc. *** Asus?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackHol3*
> 
> Got my Maximus Hero VI yesterday. I installed very carefully everything and it worked like 3 hours just fine and then hole system crashed and now q-led code 00. Hole system is dead. Nothing helps, I've tried usb bios flash, clearing the cmos and etc. *** Asus?


Ugh I feel for you. I had the exact same problem, except my PC wouldn't even post. Wasted a whole weekend on it. Turns out my mobo was faulty, so another is on th way. But if you check out the ROG forum you'll see a number of people with similar problems. Having second thoughts about my board now. If this next one causes any trouble I'll ditch it and go with either the Z87 OC or GD-65.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spookypuppy*
> 
> That's wierd, my 4670k never goes above 87 degrees. I haven't tried to overclock it but that seems to be a stable operating temp for mine.


And how warm do you have it in your room? Mine hovers around 30-33C (87-92F) with room temp at 20C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touchdown Jesus*
> 
> So since this board doesn't allow you to control HPET in the bios, would anybody be willing to run a DPC latency tool and post screenshots of it running while the system is idle (no network traffic) and one where there is some network traffic? HPET increases DPC latency and the effect is amplified when it is coupled with poorly written network controllers (usually nVidia ones). I'm curious to see what it's like though for real because I could be wrong and it could be a lot less than I have anticipated.


On idle no issues, on 99% load there was one spike to 2000. I got no idea what all this means but here it is:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Aisuite III users , are your tempertures showing to be slightly (as if that is slight) Higher in reality than is presented by the Asus software?
> 
> When you create a fan profile based on the asus method of cpu temperatures , are you putting in some extra leeway for that?
> 
> long story
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be quite happy if they would just allow manuel fan control in the bios to go below 60% , my fans are 2000RPM and top out at 2200.
> I have been using the bios method only, and avoiding (like a plauge) the install of the Aisuite , also to mention that .Net programming is not my idea of best software.
> Still cant get anything going with speedfan, and have to disable its driver to insure no conflicts may exist.
> 
> The Fan noise (thanks also to the lack of use of the sencors for chassis) of the bios only method, finnaly got to me, I had to do something different.
> So I installed the Suite software (as little as possible) and it wasnt 15 minutes before my system, running non-stop for a month with 100% full core usage 50% of the time CRASHED. because of overheating (at that overclock).
> This also makes me wonder if other users are relying on this method to try and get a stable overclock.
> So I CAN get a fan profile worked out that will be safe and sane, i am sure. I wanted to know the 2 above questions.
> 
> There is some information on the web about it, but the lack of information total, is rather odd. It makes me suspect that there is something I am doing wrong, like another driver item in conflict. Why wouldnt they use all 4 core temperatures as intel has provided now for like 10 years?


1) No, the cpu temp in AI Suite 3 show (normally) a little bit too cool.

2) yes, I set my profile a tad bit too early


----------



## BackHol3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Ugh I feel for you. I had the exact same problem, except my PC wouldn't even post. Wasted a whole weekend on it. Turns out my mobo was faulty, so another is on th way. But if you check out the ROG forum you'll see a number of people with similar problems. Having second thoughts about my board now. If this next one causes any trouble I'll ditch it and go with either the Z87 OC or GD-65.


Thx! This is first time I have problems with Asus motherboards. I was so shocked with this problem that this ruined my day! Luckily I've got my old Asus M5a99x Evo + Amd Fx 8120 still here. I will change my old system back and send Maximus board to Amazon. I can't still believe that this happend to me, damnit! More red wine!


----------



## Desolator4u

Hey, does anyone have one of these boards with a S/N that starts with "D5" or bought in May/July? I need to know if you guys got one with the C1 or C2 stepping before I purchase this board I can get on sale. The old Part Number "90MB0FU0-M0AAY0" isn't enough to be certain.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Hey, does anyone have one of these boards with a S/N that starts with "D5" or bought in May/July? I need to know if you guys got one with the C1 or C2 stepping before I purchase this board I can get on sale. The old Part Number "90MB0FU0-M0AAY0" isn't enough to be certain.


There is no way to tell physically, you have check via CPU-Z or other utility.


----------



## karupt

Hey guys, I keep getting a cpu fan error on start, even though I clearly have the fan plugged in properly and the bios shows it as spinning. Any fixes?


----------



## jameyscott

Go into the BIOS settings and go the fan monitor section and set it to ignore. I installed my rad and it blocked my fan headers. I magically was able to fit it into the CPU-opt and just set it to ignore so I didn't have to bother removing the rad to install it in the "proper" slot.


----------



## karupt

Yeah I noticed that but it seemed like a cheap cover up. There must be a reason I'm getting these fan errors.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep getting a cpu fan error on start, even though I clearly have the fan plugged in properly and the bios shows it as spinning. Any fixes?


Lower the CPU fan speed low limit RPM from the standard 600 to 200 or so. If it's a 3-pin fan set the CPU-Q Fan control to Advanced.


----------



## IF6WAS9

Anyone running the 1002 bios notice cpu cache voltage behaving badly? Setting it manually or by adaptive results in it over volting by .02 or more for me according to Aida64.


----------



## szeged

yeah i just flashed the latest bios, having a bit of a tougher time having my 4770k hit 5ghz game stable, before it would do it easy, now its getting some random crashes, still 100% stable in bench tests though, mostly AC4 crashing it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Anyone running the 1002 bios notice cpu cache voltage behaving badly? Setting it manually or by adaptive results in it over volting by .02 or more for me according to Aida64.


It's not the bios, it's just how the software reports it.


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i just flashed the latest bios, having a bit of a tougher time having my 4770k hit 5ghz game stable, before it would do it easy, now its getting some random crashes, still 100% stable in bench tests though, mostly AC4 crashing it.


5 ghz Yikes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's not the bios, it's just how the software reports it.


Really, how do you know? Aida64 used to report whatever I had it set at, but come to think of it Aida64 did just got updated. Does HWinfo or some other program report it differently?


----------



## krisz9

whats up with this board only supporting 2x4gb (for 8gb) or 4x4gb (for 16gb) *but not* 2x8gb (for 16gb) for gskill? this is according to their supported list of ram:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-HERO/M6H_DRAM_QVL_0703.pdf

other vendors seem to work on this board with 2x8gb config. but not gskill, just curious as to why that is.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> whats up with this board only supporting 2x4gb (for 8gb) or 4x4gb (for 16gb) *but not* 2x8gb (for 16gb) for gskill? this is according to their supported list of ram:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-HERO/M6H_DRAM_QVL_0703.pdf
> 
> other vendors seem to work on this board with 2x8gb config. but not gskill, just curious as to why that is.


Because they don't test every single stick of ram in the world. It will work just fine.


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Because they don't test every single stick of ram in the world. It will work just fine.


lol i thought there would be more to it than that


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> lol i thought there would be more to it than that


Are you really using only 2GB of 1333MHz with an i7?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> whats up with this board only supporting 2x4gb (for 8gb) or 4x4gb (for 16gb) *but not* 2x8gb (for 16gb) for gskill? this is according to their supported list of ram:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-HERO/M6H_DRAM_QVL_0703.pdf
> 
> other vendors seem to work on this board with 2x8gb config. but not gskill, just curious as to why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't test every single stick of ram in the world. It will work just fine.
Click to expand...

I'm using 2x8gb g.skill. looks like we proved them wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm using 2x8gb g.skill. looks like we proved them wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


But... but... they aren't wrong. They just didn't test the kit you have.


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Are you really using only 2GB of 1333MHz with an i7?


i just bought the hero+4770k last week. ive had this pc for the past 7 years. have an ancient core 2 duo. I havent installed the 4770k + hero yet, and yea all ive got is 2gb. I have $0 left.

Next chance i get ill be upgrading to 8gb 2133.


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey guys, when overclocking. Is it recommended to change the ai auto tuner to "manual" or just leave it at auto and make any necessary changes i.e multiplier etc?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, could someone please tell me how to lower my voltages manually? It's currently on auto, as the voltages are adjusted to suit the core multiplier. I checked the ROG guide to OC'ing with the maximus VI series, but I'm confused by the voltage adjustments. I set the multiplier at 43, so it's running stable at 4300, but core voltage is , according to cpu-z, 1.232 V.
> Which is a little too much on air. I've got the noctua dh-14 so i have some headroom, but I'm idling at around 47-48 cpu temp on low fan speeds, and i'd like to reduce that by reducing the voltages.
> But the voltage screen looks different than the guide, as i dont seem to have "fully manual mode".
> There are many voltage values, and all i can select is "offset mode" - or +. I don't get it.
> 
> Edit: I get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found the asus youtube guide so.... pls ignore.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hey guys, when overclocking. Is it recommended to change the ai auto tuner to "manual" or just leave it at auto and make any necessary changes i.e multiplier etc?
Click to expand...


----------



## BackHol3

My maximus hero manage to work only two hours, after that it shutsdown and debugger screen shows code 00. Hole system seems dead, no post at all. Cleared Cmos, tried usb flashback, pull everything except cpu and cooling off. LOL what a great quality Asus! I put my old Asus m5a99x evo + AMD fx 8120 back and everything worked instantly so psu and memory dimms is just fine. I will send this back to amazon and demand full refund. Next board is gona be different brand!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Ahh yes, I've seen that video. The only reason why I asked was I've noticed when overclocking. The overall wattage doesn't go above 2 watts. Everything on defaults, wattage jumps to 30 or so. Readings are from core temp rc6. Just wondering if that's normal? I asked in the haswell overclocking thread but no answers.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Ahh yes, I've seen that video. The only reason why I asked was I've noticed when overclocking. The overall wattage doesn't go above 2 watts. Everything on defaults, wattage jumps to 30 or so. Readings are from core temp rc6. Just wondering if that's normal? I asked in the haswell overclocking thread but no answers.


Coretemp doesn't report it properly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

pic?

here's mine, stock speed:


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> pic?
> 
> here's mine, stock speed:


Taking screenshots with nvidia surround + accessory is a pain. As you can see, I ran P95. albeit a lower version, but it still should a much more significant load.


----------



## SortOfGrim

snipping tool works better









2.1 Watts with 4.7GHz and a vid of 1.37V? That doesn't seem right

edit: Load test:


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> snipping tool works better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1 Watts with 4.7GHz and a vid of 1.37V? That doesn't seem right
> 
> edit: Load test:


It seems to report proper temps when you aren't overclocked, because it used to show decent values for me.


----------



## Jodiuh

So...

Core Temp?
Real Temp?
AIDA 64?
HWMonitor?

Which do you guys prefer? I've been using HWMonitor for the longest time cause I like how it shows temps for my HDD and GPU as well as fan RPM speeds. Although, it seems to have stopped reporting wattage on teh CPU after ocing it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

core temp mostly, it works and has never let me down, plus the gadget is handy.
I only use HWMonitor if I change a hard/solid drive.


----------



## rickyman0319

what does the Power mean on coretemp?

For example:

power: 10.3 watts


----------



## SortOfGrim

what the cpu currently uses


----------



## rickyman0319

4770k cpu


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> snipping tool works better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1 Watts with 4.7GHz and a vid of 1.37V? That doesn't seem right


Pheww, good to know it wasn't just me lol


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep getting a cpu fan error on start, even though I clearly have the fan plugged in properly and the bios shows it as spinning. Any fixes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Yeah I noticed that but it seemed like a cheap cover up. There must be a reason I'm getting these fan errors.


I had the same problem as you, however I just disabled Qfan for my CPU fan. It works fine now. I don't need it because my nexus fan is dead silent


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Not sure if this will help, but I run silent when doing non-intensive tasks and full speed when gaming. I luv Fan Expert 2, but my fans are 1200 and 1500 RPM. I tried to run a 2800 RPM fan, but couldn't get it to run smoothly.


thanks, that works. I guess the more agressive fan settings of the bios/uefi were more effective than I thought, (or my overclock is less stable than i thought because finnaly getting to Quiet, it has been failing more at my overclock. But If i kick it into my version of turbo speeds (using aisuite),before heavy cpu Work, it has survived.
.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I gave up on trying to configure it to automatically adjust my fans based on some mythical CPU temperature. Silent for browsing, full speed for gaming.


----------



## aXque

So I got a new CPU which overclocks 3-400MHz higher.

Problem is that anything above 4.3GHz doesn't even boot into windows when I switch to adaptive mode.

On manual mode everything works fine up to 4.6GHz. What's going on here? I have the latest bios.


----------



## szeged

something seems odd about the latest bios for the hero, my system was running fine 100% stable on the launch bios, now i need to mess around with settings to get it stable again =\ oh well, grabbing a 4930k and RIVE BE soon anyways


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> something seems odd about the latest bios for the hero, my system was running fine 100% stable on the launch bios, now i need to mess around with settings to get it stable again =\ oh well, grabbing a 4930k and RIVE BE soon anyways


Good, you can send me a golden chip.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Good, you can send me a golden chip.


lol









all i need is for newegg to get more stock of the RIVEBE and then im done with haswell until haswell-e most likely lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need is for newegg to get more stock of the RIVEBE and then im done with haswell until haswell-e most likely lol.


http://www.amazon.com/Rampage-IV-Extreme-Extended-Motherboard/dp/B0061XSBZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385513829&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+rampage+iv+black+edition

dotdotdot


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> So I got a new CPU which overclocks 3-400MHz higher.
> 
> Problem is that anything above 4.3GHz doesn't even boot into windows when I switch to adaptive mode.
> 
> On manual mode everything works fine up to 4.6GHz. What's going on here? I have the latest bios.


Might help someone else with the same problem.

When adaptive mode I tried changing the cpu core voltage offset from auto to 30-40 and that worked


----------



## szeged

doesnt look like a black edition to me


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> doesnt look like a black edition to me


I'm just full of derp when it comes to this thread. I typed in Rampage Black Edition and that came up. It'd probably make sense to actually read what I link before I post it.


----------



## szeged

lmao









well if you do manage to find a black edition somewhere let me know lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

RIVBE at azerty.nl, only 13 euro cheaper than where I normally buy

wait, I just see the delivery time is +10 days


----------



## szeged

i cant understand a word on that site


----------



## malik22

Hello Guys I have a 4770k are there any guides i can copy to oce my cpu to 4.6-4.8ghz on this mobo?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Hello Guys I have a 4770k are there any guides i can copy to oce my cpu to 4.6-4.8ghz on this mobo?


Every chip is different. You can't simply load someone else's settings and it work.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Every chip is different. You can't simply load someone else's settings and it work.


Agreed! No copy and paste for these chips some are very finicky,most are just a pain in da butt!!


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Agreed! No copy and paste for these chips some are very finicky,most are just a pain in da butt!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Every chip is different. You can't simply load someone else's settings and it work.


when he said copy i think he meant a guide he can follow to OC his cpu.(but i could be wrong):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics


----------



## spookypuppy

I discovered that my 4670k ramps up to 4.5GHz when under load. I was kind of supprised I didn't think it got much above 3.4GHz. Shows what I know


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> when he said copy i think he meant a guide he can follow to OC his cpu.(but i could be wrong):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Hello Guys I have a 4770k are there any guides i can copy to oce my cpu to 4.6-4.8ghz on this mobo?


ASUS Maximus Hero VI OC Guide


----------



## malik22

thanks guys just wanted pictures of the bios so i can have an idea than obviously i will adjust.


----------



## jameyscott

Does anybody have any problems getting dolby digital through optical on this board? I'm trying to use my Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS as a dolby headhone processor, but am getting no dice. Only PLiiX. =/


----------



## SortOfGrim

I get PLII Movie, PLII Music, Stereo, and Stereo x2 on the optical


----------



## jameyscott

Turns out ASUS decided not to license any Dolby software for the ROG boards. Oh joy. Sound card here I come.


----------



## symbfrk

Hello guys, I have just built my new rig with the following specs:

Core i5 4670K (stock)
Maximus VI Hero
8 GB G-skill 1600
840 pro 128 SSD
seasonice x650

I don't have the last part of the build (GTX 780, on its way but will take 1 month, international shipping)
However what I do have is enough to fire up my pc, since this mobo does not have VGA connector (I have VGA display) so what i did is that I plugged in "Asus GT 210" which i pulled from my old pc (card works fine). Everything went as expected and I installed windows just fine. Now the problem is that when i try to install nVidia drivers, they install just fine (latest WHQL) but require a reboot. My computer does not boot into windows afterwards.... it reaches the windows glowing logo and gets stuck there. I uninstalled the drivers by performing "system restore" in safe mood and pc started working fine. Tried various drivers but all give same problem. VGA works fine on my old C2D. Both system running windows 7 ultimate (64-Bit).. Please help... I want to solve this issue because otherwise my 780 wont work either i think since its driver issue, or is my mobo faulty?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *symbfrk*
> 
> Hello guys, I have just built my new rig with the following specs:
> 
> Core i5 4670K (stock)
> Maximus VI Hero
> 8 GB G-skill 1600
> 840 pro 128 SSD
> seasonice x650
> 
> I don't have the last part of the build (GTX 780, on its way but will take 1 month, international shipping)
> However what I do have is enough to fire up my pc, since this mobo does not have VGA connector (I have VGA display) so what i did is that I plugged in "Asus GT 210" which i pulled from my old pc (card works fine). Everything went as expected and I installed windows just fine. Now the problem is that when i try to install nVidia drivers, they install just fine (latest WHQL) but require a reboot. My computer does not boot into windows afterwards.... it reaches the windows glowing logo and gets stuck there. I uninstalled the drivers by performing "system restore" in safe mood and pc started working fine. Tried various drivers but all give same problem. VGA works fine on my old C2D. Both system running windows 7 ultimate (64-Bit).. Please help... I want to solve this issue because otherwise my 780 wont work either i think since its driver issue, or is my mobo faulty?


I can't imagine why the motherboard would be the problem when you get to the Windows loading symbol. That and the fact that getting rid of the drivers makes your computer work just fine leads me to believe that your graphics card is the issue. I'm looking at the GT 210 and that thing is so ancient it may have some compatibility issues with the drivers. I think your Hero is fine, but if you can get your hands on something newer, that should assuage any fears. I'm running a GTX 780 and it works beautifully.


----------



## symbfrk

Thanks for the instant reply, i too am thinking that it might be due to compatibilty but "pcpartpicker" staes that it is compatible.. I am confused..


----------



## VeerK

PCPartPicker is great for getting a solid general sense of your build, but I wouldn't rely on it for compatibility determination. Like I said, the GT 210 is very low-end old hardware, there is bound to be issues with your OS, the drivers, and possibly even with power delivery on the PCI-e lane. I wouldn't blame the Hero just yet...


----------



## jameyscott

Well, the ASUS Essence STX will be arriving to my door step on Saturday. Whoops.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, the ASUS Essence STX will be arriving to my door step on Saturday. Whoops.


Can't blame ya. The only thing that was drawing me from the Hero to the Formula was the improved sound on the Formula. Decided to get a ZxR to basically destroy that little fear. Don't know how you managed to get it on Saturday, Mine is coming on a Monday at the earliest :/


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Can't blame ya. The only thing that was drawing me from the Hero to the Formula was the improved sound on the Formula. Decided to get a ZxR to basically destroy that little fear. Don't know how you managed to get it on Saturday, Mine is coming on a Monday at the earliest :/


Saturday Shipping on Amazon with amazon prime.







it was that or Tuesday and I didn't want to wait that long even though I work two 16 hour shifts on the weekend and will only be able to use it an hour or two over the weekend.


----------



## SortOfGrim

does that audio card still uses that ancient old floppy power connector?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> does that audio card still uses that ancient old floppy power connector?


Yeah. =/ When I get the chance to get or make custom cabling, I'll be getting a molex one also to tidy things up. The one's on my EVGA G2 Supernova 1300w aren't horrible looking and the case management in my case is amazing, so it won't look horrid until then.


----------



## SortOfGrim

oh wait, my bad. it's using a 4-pin Molex not the floppy connector.


I currently use the Creative Sound Blaster Z again and it's in the first slot. Luckily it doesn't have any additional power connector, that would be a pita to install (and looks horrid).
jameyscott, which slot will you place it?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh wait, my bad. it's using a 4-pin Molex not the floppy connector.
> 
> 
> I currently use the Creative Sound Blaster Z again and it's in the first slot. Luckily it doesn't have any additional power connector, that would be a pita to install (and looks horrid).
> jameyscott, which slot will you place it?


I plan on hopefully using the last x16 slot in x1 mode. If that doesn't work for whatever reason, I plan on using the top slot like you are. Won't look that great for cable management, but can easily be solved by a custom cable.


----------



## SortOfGrim

the x16 slot will work fine.


----------



## mystiky

As an owner of a Asus Maximus VI Hero board, I am having a weird USB 3.0 problem in one of the two front case external ports (that's the 20-1 pin USB 3_12, on page 1-39 of the owners manual). I don't think that I have a bad MB, as the cable from there splits into two USB 3.0, and one of them works perfectly.

Rather than reposting my issue in full here, please go here to read it and tell me here or there if you have any suggestions:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446268/having-issues-with-my-usb-3-0-asus-maximus-vi-hero

Thank you!


----------



## zadood

I have built my 2 month old system on the Asus Maximus VI Hero motherboard and I have 2 GTX 780 Lightnings. I noticed that while running only 1 card GPU-Z shows PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x8. I have it in the top slot and and it should show as x16. Even the bios detects it at x8 (I have the latest bios). Can someone tell me what is going on? I even checked GPU-Z while on load which shows the same.

On another note, I have been getting very strange freezes on my build for the last 1 or so week and I am trying to determine what might be the cause. Maybe a faulty graphics card? Bad memory? Windows 8.1? I am not sure. What happens is that the screen just freezes and sometimes I get the display driver has stopped working and sometimes a bsod with dpc watchdog violation error.

System:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
Memory: G.Skill Trident X 2 x 8GB CL7 (http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1600c7d-16gtx)
GPU: 2 x MSI GTX 780 Lightning
Storage: 2 x Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB in Raid 0
Case: Corsair Air 540
Power Supply: Corsair 860i

Thanks and appreciate any help.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadood*
> 
> I have built my 2 month old system on the Asus Maximus VI Hero motherboard and I have 2 GTX 780 Lightnings. I noticed that while running only 1 card GPU-Z shows PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x8. I have it in the top slot and and it should show as x16. Even the bios detects it at x8 (I have the latest bios). Can someone tell me what is going on? I even checked GPU-Z while on load which shows the same.
> 
> On another note, I have been getting very strange freezes on my build for the last 1 or so week and I am trying to determine what might be the cause. Maybe a faulty graphics card? Bad memory? Windows 8.1? I am not sure. What happens is that the screen just freezes and sometimes I get the display driver has stopped working and sometimes a bsod with dpc watchdog violation error.
> 
> System:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> Memory: G.Skill Trident X 2 x 8GB CL7 (http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1600c7d-16gtx)
> GPU: 2 x MSI GTX 780 Lightning
> Storage: 2 x Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB in Raid 0
> Case: Corsair Air 540
> Power Supply: Corsair 860i
> 
> Thanks and appreciate any help.


How often would your system freeze? Try testing with 1 card first then swap.
What's the bsod code? bsod 116? Download a minidump viewer to see exactly what is causing the bsod. Have you updated your display drivers recently?


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> As an owner of a Asus Maximus VI Hero board, I am having a weird USB 3.0 problem in one of the two front case external ports (that's the 20-1 pin USB 3_12, on page 1-39 of the owners manual). I don't think that I have a bad MB, as the cable from there splits into two USB 3.0, and one of them works perfectly.
> 
> Rather than reposting my issue in full here, please go here to read it and tell me here or there if you have any suggestions:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1446268/having-issues-with-my-usb-3-0-asus-maximus-vi-hero
> 
> Thank you!


hey mine looks just like that too







oh wait this isnt the 3.0 fail club









I got a segate (lots of them actually) usb3 external with the bottom controller thing in the black boxes. After full standy (I think) when the computer comes back the power for that drive has to be disconnected and re-connected before it is recognised in the system, and operational.
Because these are only backup drives, i have done nothing to rectify the situation, or worry about it.
Because the stupid win7 operating system will still go into standby when there is a very high level of disk activity (stupid thing) it could go to sleep (standby) when there is still a write operation needing to be completed.
Here because of the stupid way of the OS power method, I do not allow sleep when doing such an important backup operations. (must control the OS power profiles)

I have an idea why they allow it to sleep even though there is disk activity, because the Os has its own continuous and often very unnessisary disk activity going on so often, the thing could/would Never sleep. I dont expect any of that to change either, without adding in more (cough) features, making it even mroe complex and fallable.

Now lets step back into Your reality instead of mine. How well tested is this? i mean you got some kind of drive corruption, you Pulled a usb :naughty:, when it very well could have had unacknowleged buffer fills and all manners of rediculous and complex stuff* going on that locked the port up. Just like the OS itself will lock some things up when a disk is simply not accessing correct. Now your drive has what is (probably) a minor problem that the OS pukes again about, that chances are good it caused  So how can you test anything without getting that back going? And after your one 3.0 usb is going again, you could test ?

What th' freak am i even saying? A) must be very carefull , and take into account all the things that can and will go wrong, and avoid them when possible. B) yes between this USB3 and that seagate USB3 controller there is a "issue" C) I survive until they fix it for good, but it is just one more Bug for me. D) it is a software & driver and 2-3 different parties combined mess that is probably the whole cause, and they can blame each other or both fix it  E) Dont let the thing sleep when doing disk activity F) Use that safe remove G) mabey dont pull a data cable out ?

Side notes: the Os knows disks by thier ID more often now than by thier names, or letters or any of that. The OS remembers what Port you shoved stuff into, that "link" to the hardware remains in the registry, until you remove the item using the hidden devices tweak. and uninstalling it in the device manager. We can bet that any patching of the USB3.0 done to fix this problem was just adding in a patching on the side, and hoping, what ramifications the change will have who knows.

*stuff i dont understand


----------



## zadood

i have gone though a whole bunch of display drivers, from new to old and cleaning them out totally in safe mode. it used to freeze every 2/3 days but today was totally crazy. and yes i think it was the bsod 116. i am testing 1 card at a time now and the 1st card i tested did act more or less the say way with the screen freezing at random and coming back. very strange. i will continue testing.

i just want to put my hands on if the card has a fault or not because i have a replacement extended warranty.

do you know anything about my 1st question as to why my asus hero is detecting any of the cards at x8 native while using a single card?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadood*
> 
> i have gone though a whole bunch of display drivers, from new to old and cleaning them out totally in safe mode. it used to freeze every 2/3 days but today was totally crazy. and yes i think it was the bsod 116. i am testing 1 card at a time now and the 1st card i tested did act more or less the say way with the screen freezing at random and coming back. very strange. i will continue testing.
> 
> i just want to put my hands on if the card has a fault or not because i have a replacement extended warranty.
> 
> do you know anything about my 1st question as to why my asus hero is detecting any of the cards at x8 native while using a single card?


make sure everything is stock before testing. Just to rule that out too.

in GPU-Z press the ? next to the Bus Interface, it will start a render test, and the system bus interface and bandwidth will change. It has to do with gpu power management
mine:


----------



## Ovrclck

Bsod 116 is generally tied to video error from my experience. View your dump files, is it showing dxkernal or nvkernal. sys or something similar? I don't remember exactly how it's spelled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Just curious since I kind of want to figure out my upgrade path, has anyone fit SLI'd 780's and a sound card on this mobo? I don't want everything to be super cramped or to have any weird interference on the sound card because of heat from the 780s or it's position.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> Just curious since I kind of want to figure out my upgrade path, has anyone fit SLI'd 780's and a sound card on this mobo? I don't want everything to be super cramped or to have any weird interference on the sound card because of heat from the 780s or it's position.


You can do such configurations without any problems. Put the soundcard (if it is x1) in the first slot, videocard in slot 2 (will take pci-e slot 3 as well), slot 4 will be empty aka breathing gap for videocard 1 and finally put videocard 2 in slot 5 (will take slot 6 too). Slot 7 will be empty and you are good to go


----------



## zadood

SortOfGrim,

Thanks for the pictures. My problem is that it's always at x8 even if I put load on it or do the render test it remains at x8. Even the bios detects it as x8 native. Thats what I don't understand. I have 2 GTX 780 and I've tried both of them in a single configuration in the x16 slot and both of them show the same.

Any advice as to what is causing it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> make sure everything is stock before testing. Just to rule that out too.
> 
> in GPU-Z press the ? next to the Bus Interface, it will start a render test, and the system bus interface and bandwidth will change. It has to do with gpu power management
> mine:


----------



## SortOfGrim

check the bios, I think I set the PCIe bus interface to Gen 3, maybe that does the trick. I'll check my bios later for more detail


----------



## zadood

I forced it to Gen 3 instead of Auto. and it's still detecting it as an x8 card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> check the bios, I think I set the PCIe bus interface to Gen 3, maybe that does the trick. I'll check my bios later for more detail


----------



## fartman

Who cares? If you have sli on this board it will run at 8x on each card. Read the manual.

The board isnt rated to run at 16x 16x

Did you use any of of the bottom pcie 1x slots?
Overclocked cpu?


----------



## iatacs19

Only the top slot is electrically an x16 slot, the rest are physically x16 slots that have wired for x8.

So if you are testing it with a single GPU make sure to plug it in to the top slot which is the only slot that is both physically and electrically an x16 slot.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Received my second hero board a few days ago; the first one had to be returned as after hours of testing it turned out to be DOA. Unfortunately I'm now having a problem with this one!

It boots into the bios fine (hooray!) but when trying to install windows it says it has no hard drives and asks for a driver.

When I checked my sata devices in the bios neither my HDD or my SSD show up - all slots say 'Empty'.

I originally had the drives connected to the bottom sata connector, but have now moved them to the middle slots. The drives are both mounted on drive trays that have integrated connectors, the case is the Corsair Carbide Air 540.

Any help would be massively appreciated!


----------



## septerra

Does anyone happen to find the solution to the BSODs at shutdown issue. Thanks!


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> When I checked my sata devices in the bios neither my HDD or my SSD show up - all slots say 'Empty'.
> 
> I originally had the drives connected to the bottom sata connector, but have now moved them to the middle slots. The drives are both mounted on drive trays that have integrated connectors, the case is the Corsair Carbide Air 540.


Get them to show in the Uefi first, most times if it doesnt show there your toubleshooting doesnt need to go much further.

If possilble set them up on ports 1&2 the ones closest to the ram (yes i know stuff is in the way, but you gotta test at least there)
If possible dump the trays for testing , because it is one extra connection, dont (nessisarily) try to install like that , but at least to see if it works.

Check your power BY hearing it spin up, and do the first head unpark, that should be sufficient to know the power is there.
What are your AHCI/RAID/IDE settings like? good to get locked into the right setting there before going further, not likely to be the problem of it not even showing in the bios/uefi.

That is about all i got, the "compatability" stuff shouldnt effect simple hard drive items, and it is even hard to disable things in there when it finds them it will put them in the boot list without asking, so not much there can go wrong, or hide from you.
If your not using Asmedia (and at first you should avoid it until needed) disable it to reduce possiblities, and avoid the last 2 sata ports till things are working.
Most of my overclocking work did not effect the sata, but if anything would it would be memory, so make sure you didnt go crasy with the memory settings , which is unlikely .


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Received my second hero board a few days ago; the first one had to be returned as after hours of testing it turned out to be DOA. Unfortunately I'm now having a problem with this one!
> 
> It boots into the bios fine (hooray!) but when trying to install windows it says it has no hard drives and asks for a driver.
> 
> When I checked my sata devices in the bios neither my HDD or my SSD show up - all slots say 'Empty'.
> 
> I originally had the drives connected to the bottom sata connector, but have now moved them to the middle slots. The drives are both mounted on drive trays that have integrated connectors, the case is the Corsair Carbide Air 540.
> 
> Any help would be massively appreciated!


I'd either re flash the bios with the one your currently have or update it. Load default settings and try again. I included keeping the original bios because some have had better performance with it.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *septerra*
> 
> Does anyone happen to find the solution to the BSODs at shutdown issue. Thanks!


what BSOD issue? got any numbers , or do you want us to do a psychic reading and hold a seance








Try disabling the intel management engine driver, and the Intel RST driver temporarily, i have not seen a BSOD on reboot but people metioned a restart on shutdown with Intel RST. A restart on shutdown can just be settings in the OS different, from what your having. (how the os is set for bsoding)

Here I am using the intel raid to its fullest, so disable is not an option, but I did have to do a full study of the drivers, and IstorA and IstorF are the new ones , they should be the ones in use , the IStorV is no longer in use with the new drivers. And all the stuff using that you can Check.
Get into the device manager, bring up the properties on the controller and see what it is using.
get into any drives using that system (for me they are all raid) and see the drivers they are using

What am i saying, I belive this Intel RST issue is solvable, right drivers in the right places, right software all working together, But only you can fix your own machine, I can only try and guess. I had a hard enough time trying to figure it out myself being new to the ACHI/RAID/IDE issue.
.


----------



## septerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> what BSOD issue? got any numbers , or do you want us to do a psychic reading and hold a seance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try disabling the intel management engine driver, and the Intel RST driver temporarily, i have not seen a BSOD on reboot but people methined a restart on reboot with Intel RST. A restart on reboot can just be settings in the OS different, from what your having.
> 
> Here I am using the intel raid to its fullest, so disable is not an option, but I did have to do a full study of the drivers, and IstorA and IstorF are the new ones , they should be the ones in use , the IStorV is no longer in use with the new drivers. And all the stuff using that you can Check.
> Get into the device manager, bring up the properties on the controller and see what it is using.
> get into any drives using that system (for me they are all raid) and see the drivers they are using
> 
> What am i saying, I belive this Intel RST issue is solvable, right drivers in the right places, right software all working together, But only you can fix your own machine, I can only try and guess.


Sorry for not being informative in my first post, I'm just tired of trying to solve this one since I've read so much and haven't found a solution yet...
I use the system with a Samsung 840 pro for system drive and 2 x 1tb black caviars in RAID 0 for storage. My system is very stable and not having any issues while it's working. The problem is that when I shut it down via the windows start menu, it shutdowns and right at the very last stage before the lights are off it crashes with the following BSOD: "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL"/0x0000000a. Strange thing is that I can't manage to get the minidump or memory.dmp to work. I've tried everything; I also reinstalled windows and all my programs. I did a 4 hours memtest and no errors. I have also posted the issue on the ROG forums but no solution as of yet.
The crash is not on every shutdown but maybe two out of five times.
Thank!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Get them to show in the Uefi first, most times if it doesnt show there your toubleshooting doesnt need to go much further.
> 
> If possilble set them up on ports 1&2 the ones closest to the ram (yes i know stuff is in the way, but you gotta test at least there)
> If possible dump the trays for testing , because it is one extra connection, dont (nessisarily) try to install like that , but at least to see if it works.
> 
> Check your power BY hearing it spin up, and do the first head unpark, that should be sufficient to know the power is there.
> What are your AHCI/RAID/IDE settings like? good to get locked into the right setting there before going further, not likely to be the problem of it not even showing in the bios/uefi.
> 
> That is about all i got, the "compatability" stuff shouldnt effect simple hard drive items, and it is even hard to disable things in there when it finds them it will put them in the boot list without asking, so not much there can go wrong, or hide from you.
> If your not using Asmedia (and at first you should avoid it until needed) disable it to reduce possiblities, and avoid the last 2 sata ports till things are working.
> Most of my overclocking work did not effect the sata, but if anything would it would be memory, so make sure you didnt go crasy with the memory settings , which is unlikely .


Thanks so much for the super-fast reply!

I should have said this is my first build, and also my first PC. Sofar iI've not changed anything - I figured I'd try to get an OS installed before tweaking for performance!

Okay sorry I am going to remove my graphics card and try ports 1 and 2. I'll also listen carefully to the HDD to see if it's powering up. I'll try to install them using normal cable and not the hot-swap trays. I'm sorry but I don't know what the settings you mentioned look like, I can take a pic if that helps?

If none of this works I'll try flashing the bios.

Oh also there's a plastic cover on th heatsink. Should that be removed or is it there to prevent shorts or something?

Thanks again for the help, guys. This forum is awesome.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks so much for the super-fast reply!
> 
> I should have said this is my first build, and also my first PC. Sofar iI've not changed anything - I figured I'd try to get an OS installed before tweaking for performance!
> 
> Okay sorry I am going to remove my graphics card and try ports 1 and 2. I'll also listen carefully to the HDD to see if it's powering up. I'll try to install them using normal cable and not the hot-swap trays. I'm sorry but I don't know what the settings you mentioned look like, I can take a pic if that helps?
> 
> If none of this works I'll try flashing the bios.
> 
> Oh also there's a plastic cover on th heatsink. Should that be removed or is it there to prevent shorts or something?
> 
> Thanks again for the help, guys. This forum is awesome.


Quote:


> In order to make your hard drives hot swappable, you just need to make sure AHCI is configured as the SATA Mode and that Hot Plug is enabled in your BIOS. You mentioned that you've enabled Hot Plug for the SATA6G_5 port but are you sure you have your HDD connected into that port?


http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-37347.html?s=fce75c22f34a32d9d5272c128a294664


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks so much for the super-fast reply!
> 
> Oh also there's a plastic cover on th heatsink. Should that be removed or is it there to prevent shorts or something?
> 
> .


Uhh, you mean the plastic cover between the heatsink and the cpu? leave that on and you will fry your cpu, and melt the plastic into a blob and ruin everything.







I think that is a NO







And you need to put some sort of goop between the heatsync and the cpu lid usually. They call it TIM (thermal interface muck because just the parts that touch metal to metal are not enough, this thermal goop gets a better whole connection going.

I am still back trying to figure out how to do this trick


Remove it WHEN?







(Mine stayed in the socket, although I could understand how it might ride up with the clamp)

I realized how important it was , when I bent my first (microscopic) pin. and had to get a magnifier and a toothpick to straighten it out
.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-37347.html?s=fce75c22f34a32d9d5272c128a294664


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Uhh, you mean the plastic cover between the heatsink and the cpu? leave that on and you will fry your cpu, and melt the plastic into a blob and ruin everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you need to put some sort of goop between the heatsync and the cpu lid usually. They call it TIM (thermal interface muck because just the parts that touch metal to metal are not enough, this thermal goop gets a better whole connection going.
> 
> .


Ah okay. I think I remember seeing that option. I'll give that a try as soon as I get home. Man I'll be stoked if I can finally get this system operational!

Sorry, it don't mean the plastic cover on the CPU heatsink (took that one off!) but rather the thin plastic sticker on the Republic of Gamers logo that is on the motherboard heatsink. At least I think it's a heatsink!? It's between the expansion slots and the red sata slots.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Sorry, it don't mean the plastic cover on the CPU heatsink (took that one off!) but rather the thin plastic sticker on the Republic of Gamers logo that is on the motherboard heatsink. At least I think it's a heatsink!? It's between the expansion slots and the red sata slots.


oh sure, but it does not make much difference these chipsets don't get anywhere near as hot as the others did.

I just tore the whole logo off (unnecessarily) and cleaned the thing, redid the goop, and sanded it a bit with a green pad so it was not as porous sticky, so it would not collect dust. But of course I am crasy. Destroying stuff that gets in the way of cooling was only necessary back then. This time I just did it out of habit 

,


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *septerra*
> 
> I'm just tired of trying to solve this one since I've read so much and haven't found a solution yet...
> I use the system with a Samsung 840 pro for system drive and 2 x 1tb black caviars in RAID 0 for storage.
> 
> The crash is not on every shutdown but maybe two out of five times.
> Thank!


Oh, I got some of the same stuff, using one of those 840s and raid0x4. But I really do not shut down very often. All to often there is some task using the computer some way.

With a UPS here are my settings for the raid stuff.

I got every type of "speedup" without the power management on there (yet) , so there is sure to be some Flushing of the cache(s) when I go to reboot or shutdown. I think I have a much slower reboot after much recent I/O activity, It could be because all the flushing that might have to happen then.
Even though I can turn all that stuff on with a full battery backup (ups) it really has not made much performance difference.

Notes: Not only the UPS, but I avoided turning this stuff ON until I wasn't crashing from my terrible overclocking also.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Okay, no luck with the hot swap option and AHPI is set. Sad times. Also moved the connectors to the top 2 slots but again with no success.

Going to try removing the trays and wiring them directly. If that fails then I'll flash the bios. That scares me, though.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quick update, guys. I removed the HDD completely, and re-wired the SSD so that it no longer shares a SATA power cable with the HDD. My PSU only has 3 SATA cables, but each one has three heads. So to use my 4 devices I need to double up on one of them...but that's a problem for another day. I also removed the drive tray, and plugged the SSD directly into the mobo. I had to remove the graphics card to do this, and have left it out for now.

The upshot is I can finally see the SSD in the BIOS, and when I tried the Windows disk again it picked it up!! So I'm just waiting for the OS to install now. Fingers crossed this will be the last hiccup.

If this goes okay, what should I look to install next? The drivers on the disc that came with the mobo? Would I then re-install the graphics card, then find the latest drivers for that too? Sorry for all the questions...I probably shouldn't get ahead of myself!


----------



## jameyscott

Break the CD they gave you and then just go online and download the latest drivers, bios, etc


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Break the CD they gave you and then just go online and download the latest drivers, bios, etc


this


----------



## AdrianIscariot

It works! It really works! Thanks for all the help guys, I've spent a long, long time putting this together but feel elated now.

Couldn't get my HDD to work, so have just removed it. I don't download much anyway, and might invest in another SSD later on. Aside from that, I was a little disappointed with my SLI Fire Strike score, it went from around 9500 with one 780 to just over 11000 with two. Maybe I've done something wrong...I noticed that in the combined test I was only getting around 20fps, which was around the same as with a single card.

But hey, it all works and I'm thrilled. Thanks again guys, looking forward to contributing a little more as I get better acquainted with everything.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> It works! It really works! Thanks for all the help guys, I've spent a long, long time putting this together but feel elated now.
> 
> Couldn't get my HDD to work, so have just removed it. I don't download much anyway, and might invest in another SSD later on. Aside from that, I was a little disappointed with my SLI Fire Strike score, it went from around 9500 with one 780 to just over 11000 with two. Maybe I've done something wrong...I noticed that in the combined test I was only getting around 20fps, which was around the same as with a single card.
> 
> But hey, it all works and I'm thrilled. Thanks again guys, looking forward to contributing a little more as I get better acquainted with everything.


Good to hear buddy! Now go get your frags on!


----------



## zadood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Who cares? If you have sli on this board it will run at 8x on each card. Read the manual.
> 
> The board isnt rated to run at 16x 16x
> 
> Did you use any of of the bottom pcie 1x slots?
> Overclocked cpu?


I might keep 1 card because I am having strange problems with SLI which I haven't determined what is causing it yet. Now that I am trying 1 card the x16 slot (which is the one closest to the CPU) it is not working at x16 and it's driving me crazy. I dont have any other PCI-e cards installed!


----------



## zadood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Only the top slot is electrically an x16 slot, the rest are physically x16 slots that have wired for x8.
> 
> So if you are testing it with a single GPU make sure to plug it in to the top slot which is the only slot that is both physically and electrically an x16 slot.


Which is exactly what I am doing hence me asking for help on this forums


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadood*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Only the top slot is electrically an x16 slot, the rest are physically x16 slots that have wired for x8.
> 
> So if you are testing it with a single GPU make sure to plug it in to the top slot which is the only slot that is both physically and electrically an x16 slot.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly what I am doing hence me asking for help on this forums
Click to expand...

have you tried flashing to the latest bios? Or down grade if you're on the latest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Managed to get a little bit more time with the system this morning. I've used the 'Level Up' feature to get a 4.2GHz OC, which also set my RAM to the factory speed instead of 1600MHz, which was nice! 4.2 seems stable, and temp's are peaking at 58 degrees or so under a Prime95 stress test...is that okay?

I tried to get to 4.4, again using the Level Up system, but although I got through Fire Strike just fine I got a blue 'sad face' screen and reboot during a Heaven run, then again after it restarted when I tried to open Nvidia Inspector...so I'm guessing that's my first taste of an unstable OC? The temp's were again peaking at around the same figure, so I wondered if it just needed a little more voltage to hit 4.4GHz as (I think) I can take some more heat? I'm going to look in detail at the OC options when I can.

Has anyone else noticed Fire Strike is a little odd when used with SLI? In particular, the Combined Test at the end. With one GPU, and a 4.2 OC on the CPU I get around 20fps in the Combined Score and a total of 9500. With SLI and a 4.2 OC again I get around 20fps with a total of around 11000. With SLI and 4.4 I get up to around 30fps and a total of 14000. So it seems that it almost ignores graphics power and instead is heavily weighted towards CPU ability. Just wondered if those scores sound about right or if I need to change something. Otherwise it looks like SLI only adds around 16%, which isn't great.

For comparison, in Heaven I scored around 2000 with one card, and nearly 3200 in SLI, an improvement of around 60% which was much better. I'm hoping that means it's an issue with Fire Strike and not my set-up, but thought I'd check! The real test will be when I get to try the cards on a couple of games, but I figured I would at least get used to using the cards first.


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Managed to get a little bit more time with the system this morning. I've used the 'Level Up' feature to get a 4.2GHz OC, which also set my RAM to the factory speed instead of 1600MHz, which was nice! 4.2 seems stable, and temp's are peaking at 58 degrees or so under a Prime95 stress test...is that okay?
> 
> I tried to get to 4.4, again using the Level Up system, but although I got through Fire Strike just fine I got a blue 'sad face' screen and reboot during a Heaven run, then again after it restarted when I tried to open Nvidia Inspector...so I'm guessing that's my first taste of an unstable OC? The temp's were again peaking at around the same figure, so I wondered if it just needed a little more voltage to hit 4.4GHz as (I think) I can take some more heat? I'm going to look in detail at the OC options when I can.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed Fire Strike is a little odd when used with SLI? In particular, the Combined Test at the end. With one GPU, and a 4.2 OC on the CPU I get around 20fps in the Combined Score and a total of 9500. With SLI and a 4.2 OC again I get around 20fps with a total of around 11000. With SLI and 4.4 I get up to around 30fps and a total of 14000. So it seems that it almost ignores graphics power and instead is heavily weighted towards CPU ability. Just wondered if those scores sound about right or if I need to change something. Otherwise it looks like SLI only adds around 16%, which isn't great.
> 
> For comparison, in Heaven I scored around 2000 with one card, and nearly 3200 in SLI, an improvement of around 60% which was much better. I'm hoping that means it's an issue with Fire Strike and not my set-up, but thought I'd check! The real test will be when I get to try the cards on a couple of games, but I figured I would at least get used to using the cards first.


Why are you using that...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics


----------



## Ovrclck

EK SB in stock!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39688


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> Why are you using that...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics


Wow. Thanks, there is a lot to take in there but I'll go through it carefully.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Wow. Thanks, there is a lot to take in there but I'll go through it carefully.


This is also interesting. Careful, it may blow your mind hehe

http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> EK SB in stock!
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39688


Go get it!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Go get it!


Already purchased


----------



## Jodiuh

Just a couple quick fixes:

1. The clock stopping in the BIOS/wrong time when resuming from S3

For this, you have to either reload or update the BIOS, then shut it off, keep PSU plugged in and turned on, then clear the CMOS jumper (don't pull the battery). This apparently changes something that does not get reset when pulling the battery or clearing the jumper w/ the power off/PSU unplugged. This fixed the issue for me.

2. Automatic private IP on resuming from S3

Uncheck all the power management options on the NIC in its properties page. Settings like, "Wake on LAN, etc." There are 2 boxes w/ 3 or 4 settings. I'm not sure which one fixed the issue, but I unchecked them all.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Just a couple quick fixes:
> 
> 1. The clock stopping in the BIOS/wrong time when resuming from S3
> 
> For this, you have to either reload or update the BIOS, then shut it off, keep PSU plugged in and turned on, then clear the CMOS jumper (don't pull the battery). This apparently changes something that does not get reset when pulling the battery or clearing the jumper w/ the power off/PSU unplugged. This fixed the issue for me.
> 
> 2. Automatic private IP on resuming from S3
> 
> Uncheck all the power management options on the NIC in its properties page. Settings like, "Wake on LAN, etc." There are 2 boxes w/ 3 or 4 settings. I'm not sure which one fixed the issue, but I unchecked them all.


With the latest bios?


----------



## Jodiuh

The clock issue happened to me on the 2nd to latest BIOS and I flashed to the newest. So I suppose it could have been the new BIOS that fixed the issue, but there's a post by Raji on the ROG forums where he explained why resetting the CMOS jumper w/ PC off, but power supply plugged in a switched on.

The IP issue happened on the latest BIOS.


----------



## zadood

can you tell me how exactly to reset the CMOS with the jumper please?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadood*
> 
> can you tell me how exactly to reset the CMOS with the jumper please?


1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
3.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
4.Hold down the Del key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.

(Chapter 1.2, page 1-28 of the user manual.)


----------



## Psycogeek

Some gratuitous case pics of my hero puter

No flash , enough light to change a card in the black hole.


Spoiler: Drive Quiet




The bay adapters were still in the old case (with drives in them) so I did not want to pay another $90 for good quiet bay adapters

People were dangling their drives with a very stretchy thin 1mm Polymer string
.
There is 3 rounds of it in there now (2shown) , in testing the polymer has lasted 6mo outside in the sun, so hopefully it will last time in the case.





Spoiler: Side Intake Fan Dust Filtering




The case came with very air restrictive small hole metal grills, way to much air blockage, but fair dust removal.
Instead this real foam dust filter, no grill at all, for longer times between cleanings.

Made with some thin abs, and best light filter, "shop vac foam", which is very non restrictive, and does not plug up easily.

This is for the incoming side fan The front of the case, had space for another whole filter of the same shop vac foam





Spoiler: RGB Case Lighting




It is always hard to see where to connect stuff under the desk in the dark, or even with all the lights on.
So got Tape LEDs , got em for only $7 a reel, had to add my own power (new egg china seller).
For Seeing, it would have been better to go with white, but what fun would that be









The power supply is separate , so the computer PSU does NOT have to be on, that would defeat the purpose of using them to see when working in the case.

Strung them through the case (hours) making sure that the power for them does not connect to the case.

Most of them are hidden back in the linear holes of the case, so they don't blow back into the eyes.

The thing came with a controller so it can be any color, or do crasy flashing stuff, my favorite is the deep purple.





Spoiler: Hood Scoop




Again the metal grill on the top of the case was restrictive, I use the top fan as an outlet.
Also top fans (I don't like) have no way to stop liquids from floating in, and stuff from dropping down

Once the bad grill was removed it is even more important that there be something there for protection, breaking fan blades, and dropping parts down there.


Made with both thin abs and thicker abs for the framing.


Points back or front, and as of now it is not tied down to the case, so I can rotate it anywhere else too


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: jumper
> 
> 
> 
> The clock issue happened to me on the 2nd to latest BIOS and I flashed to the newest. So I suppose it could have been the new BIOS that fixed the issue, but there's a post by Raji on the ROG forums where he explained why resetting the CMOS jumper w/ PC off, but power supply plugged in a switched on.
> 
> 
> 
> The IP issue happened on the latest BIOS.


just to come back to private IP-adres, does this happen when you have the adapter in automatic settings and manual settings? (edit: not at the same time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Some gratuitous case pics of my hero puter
> 
> No flash , enough light to change a card in the black hole.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drive Quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bay adapters were still in the old case (with drives in them) so I did not want to pay another $90 for good quiet bay adapters
> 
> People were dangling their drives with a very stretchy thin 1mm Polymer string
> .
> There is 3 rounds of it in there now (2shown) , in testing the polymer has lasted 6mo outside in the sun, so hopefully it will last time in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Side Intake Fan Dust Filtering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case came with very air restrictive small hole metal grills, way to much air blockage, but fair dust removal.
> Instead this real foam dust filter, no grill at all, for longer times between cleanings.
> 
> Made with some thin abs, and best light filter, "shop vac foam", which is very non restrictive, and does not plug up easily.
> 
> This is for the incoming side fan The front of the case, had space for another whole filter of the same shop vac foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RGB Case Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always hard to see where to connect stuff under the desk in the dark, or even with all the lights on.
> So got Tape LEDs , got em for only $7 a reel, had to add my own power (new egg china seller).
> For Seeing, it would have been better to go with white, but what fun would that be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power supply is separate , so the computer PSU does NOT have to be on, that would defeat the purpose of using them to see when working in the case.
> 
> Strung them through the case (hours) making sure that the power for them does not connect to the case.
> 
> Most of them are hidden back in the linear holes of the case, so they don't blow back into the eyes.
> 
> The thing came with a controller so it can be any color, or do crasy flashing stuff, my favorite is the deep purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hood Scoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again the metal grill on the top of the case was restrictive, I use the top fan as an outlet.
> Also top fans (I don't like) have no way to stop liquids from floating in, and stuff from dropping down
> 
> Once the bad grill was removed it is even more important that there be something there for protection, breaking fan blades, and dropping parts down there.
> 
> 
> Made with both thin abs and thicker abs for the framing.
> 
> 
> Points back or front, and as of now it is not tied down to the case, so I can rotate it anywhere else too











1st what case. 2nd How easy is it to change those HDD's?
Gearloose


----------



## mystiky

Finally got myself down to a local Costco and purchased one of their My Passport Ultra 2TB drives. I connected it to the "bad" external USB 3.0 and boom, it works without any problems.

So I guess that not all USB 3.0 ports are happy with every USB 3.0 device. Especially one that was made 2 years ago and has NOT had any firmware upgrades.

Looks like my drama is over.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> Finally got myself down to a local Costco and purchased one of their My Passport Ultra 2TB drives. I connected it to the "bad" external USB 3.0 and boom, it works without any problems.
> 
> So I guess that not all USB 3.0 ports are happy with every USB 3.0 device. Especially one that was made 2 years ago and has NOT had any firmware upgrades.
> 
> Looks like my drama is over.


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> Finally got myself down to a local Costco and purchased one of their My Passport Ultra 2TB drives. I connected it to the "bad" external USB 3.0 and boom, it works without any problems.
> 
> So I guess that not all USB 3.0 ports are happy with every USB 3.0 device. Especially one that was made 2 years ago and has NOT had any firmware upgrades.
> 
> Looks like my drama is over.


Tech is a double edged sword :/


----------



## malik22

hey guys im using the 903 bios without issue is it worth it for me to install 1002?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys im using the 903 bios without issue is it worth it for me to install 1002?


I'm on 903 myself and haven't bothered with 1002. Wait a week or 2 and another will be out by then.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I'm on 903 myself and haven't bothered with 1002. Wait a week or 2 and another will be out by then.


I'm still on 804. I don't think I'll update unless I really have to.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadood*
> 
> can you tell me how exactly to reset the CMOS with the jumper please?


If you are referring to the Clock issue, here is the way you want to do this:

_
Frozen Time Clock in UEFI - The Fix

Is your motherboard suffering from the malady of a frozen time clock in UEFI?

If so try the following:

1) Reflash the latest UEFI, using EZ Flash 2 or USB BIOS flashback.

2) When the system POSTs, enter UEFI. Once in UEFI power down the motherboard. Keep the PSU attached and "on". Only the motherboard is powered off and in "standby". You will see the MB standby lights on (boards with start buttons onboard will be lit). Standby does not mean the board is actually running, standby means the board has power, but you have not pressed the power button to turn it on. Make sure the board is off before you go to the next step in this list. You will know if it is off because if you leave it for 5 seconds it should not POST~BOOT - this means it is in standby.

3) Clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 10 seconds. This will clear the Management Engine.

4) Power up the system, enter UEFI, set the clock and then save and exit.

5) Update MEI driver to Version 9.5.14.1724 in the OS.

6 )Carry on using the system as normal.

The above steps should fix the issue.

-Raja_

From: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36676-Frozen-Time-Clock-in-UEFI-The-Fix&country=&status=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zadood*
> 
> can you tell me how exactly to reset the CMOS with the jumper please?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
> 2.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
> 3.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
> 4.Hold down the Del key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.
> 
> (Chapter 1.2, page 1-28 of the user manual.)
Click to expand...

Sort of. That is traditionally the way it has been done, but there's a component in the UEFI that only gets reset if the PSU is plugged in and powered on while you clear the jumper. That method does not fix the frozen clock issue...I tried.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycogeek*
> 
> Some gratuitous case pics of my hero puter


Great job on the HDD's! I have a 550D now and although it uses little plastic bumpers, it's nowhere near as sound dampening as using string/bands.


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone know how to disable S3 sleep state in Windows 8/8.1?


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 1st what case. 2nd How easy is it to change those HDD's?
> Gearloose


Crappy case  its an apivai got it cheap year+ ago, very similar design to old antec cases, seems like same china manufacture.
http://cdn.overclock.net/0/04/04c8a9da_P1070346.jpeg Last of a line of "PSU on top" cases, which i (old school) prefer still. No USB3 on the front, almost a tower in that lotsa disks fit, smaller than a real tower, still fits under the desk type.

Moving a drive in and out with the strings is easier than it might look, basket weave it into place a string section at a time. Easier than putting/aligning 2 seperate piece rail adapter in a bay, harder than using a good single piece bay adapter. I do not plan on taking them out before the computer itself is obsolete, they are 2 4X raid0 12T (with external backup). It is for video work. The method is not good for transportation of the case, just assists in keeping case door slams, dog bumps and human klutziness from damaging hard drives. Hard drives treated like glass.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quick question guys. When I turn the system on from cold it switches on for a few seconds,powers up the fans etc,then promptly turns off. It then switches itself back on and loads windows normally.

Is this normal? Or should I be looking to change something?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question guys. When I turn the system on from cold it switches on for a few seconds,powers up the fans etc,then promptly turns off. It then switches itself back on and loads windows normally.
> 
> Is this normal? Or should I be looking to change something?


does the same for me sometimes, im guessing its normal lol.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> does the same for me sometimes, im guessing its normal lol.


Ah okay. Good to know! I think it only does it from a cold start, not 100% sure on that though. Was worried even my mild OC was causing trouble!


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question guys. When I turn the system on from cold it switches on for a few seconds,powers up the fans etc,then promptly turns off. It then switches itself back on and loads windows normally.
> 
> Is this normal? Or should I be looking to change something?


I get varying ammounts of re-post from off , depending on overclock settings. Even when set to mostly default.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40712-System-Agent-IOA-IOD-hd-input-output-stability&country=&status=
here they say
"Memory training is performed during pre-POST. As memory stability is reliant on the right level of VCCSA and IO-D, any instability during the training process will extend POST time because the IMC will re-attempt to train the DIMMs if they are not fully stable (if they continue to be unstable the board will halt with a memory training or IMC related error code)."

oookkkaaay. I knew they were doing some sort of testing, and it will get into a loop if the memory is set badly, but not so bad that it does not work at all. I also wonder if that is the Only testing. I should ask them what are the 3 things tested, or all the things tested on posting. Also if that means on various "autos" it could be different at different times (not same because of temps , or other changes made by the user).
he does not go into huge detail, needs more dumbing down for me








.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question guys. When I turn the system on from cold it switches on for a few seconds,powers up the fans etc,then promptly turns off. It then switches itself back on and loads windows normally.
> 
> Is this normal? Or should I be looking to change something?


I had the same problem as you, however this is not normal (at least to me it isn't normal). I think it's the cpu fan setting, having a 3pin fan on a 4pin header (with manual speedcontrol setting I guess).

1. Turn computer on, go to bios, reset settings to default.
2. Save default settings and exit bios, continue boot.
3. Log in, after system is done loading log off and shut down computer.
4. >>Wait 10sec<< Turn computer on, enter bios. Change the settings you want and save it, exit bios! (and say goodbye to that weird cold boot)

Note: if you really need Qfan for CPU fan, you should try different settings within every category if possible (And test with cold boot). I haven't tried it, I just disabled it and my system boots normal now. Hope this helps


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question guys. When I turn the system on from cold it switches on for a few seconds,powers up the fans etc,then promptly turns off. It then switches itself back on and loads windows normally.
> 
> Is this normal? Or should I be looking to change something?


I would say no. I just did it and it loads without a hiccup into windows. No OC, just XMP.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I do have a 3-pin fan going onto the 4-pin header for the CPU fan, it's for the H100i. I put that setting back to Auto, but the cold double-boot remains.

I guess I could use the Default option as suggested, would that mean I'd need to write down every change I've made in the various menus? It's not that much but I finally seem to have a stable OC and it'd be a pain to go through all that testing again!

In case it is the OC that is doing this, the only things I've changed are the CPU multiplier (x44) the extra voltage that can be applied (1.290v) and activated the XMP profile so my RAM is running at the box specs (2133MHz, CAS 11) and not 1600MHz. Could any of that have caused the problem I wonder?

Windows loads fine, and I don't seem to have any issues once it does its proper, full boot. Except a weird grindy sound that I think is coming from my graphics cards. Going to set another custom fan profile tonight to see if I can skip the RPM range that produces it.

Overall, though, I'm loving the board and the system!

Edit: Just noticed SortOGrim's post.

So you have the same boot sequence from cold with only XMP enabled? Guess there isn't any point in clearing my other settings, then. What if I was to change XMP to manual and enter the values one by one? I suppose we'd end up at the same point, but maybe it's something to do with the XMP setting needing to initialise or something?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I do have a 3-pin fan going onto the 4-pin header for the CPU fan, it's for the H100i. I put that setting back to Auto, but the cold double-boot remains.
> 
> I guess I could use the Default option as suggested, *would that mean I'd need to write down every change I've made in the various menus?* It's not that much but I finally seem to have a stable OC and it'd be a pain to go through all that testing again!
> 
> In case it is the OC that is doing this, the only things I've changed are the CPU multiplier (x44) the extra voltage that can be applied (1.290v) and activated the XMP profile so my RAM is running at the box specs (2133MHz, CAS 11) and not 1600MHz. Could any of that have caused the problem I wonder?
> 
> Windows loads fine, and I don't seem to have any issues once it does its proper, full boot. Except a weird grindy sound that I think is coming from my graphics cards. Going to set another custom fan profile tonight to see if I can skip the RPM range that produces it.
> 
> Overall, though, I'm loving the board and the system!
> 
> Edit: Just noticed SortOGrim's post.
> 
> So you have the same boot sequence from cold with only XMP enabled? Guess there isn't any point in clearing my other settings, then. What if I was to change XMP to manual and enter the values one by one? I suppose we'd end up at the same point, but maybe it's something to do with the XMP setting needing to initialise or something?


*No, save it in a profile.* Go default and see if the OC isn't the problem.

When facing these kinds of issues the first way is to go with default settings. Always make sure the (bought) product(s) work before tinkering with them, is what my grandpa told me. I'm paraphrasing as he never said bought.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *No, save it in a profile.* Go default and see if the OC isn't the problem.
> 
> When facing these kinds of issues the first way is to go with default settings. Always make sure the (bought) product(s) work before tinkering with them, is what my grandpa told me. I'm paraphrasing as he never said bought.


Great, I'll do exactly that. Thanks for the tip!

I have noticed the Q-Code goes though a whole load of codes before settling on AO, is that normal? Also, does your PC do this every time you boot from cold or just occasionally?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Great, I'll do exactly that. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I have noticed the Q-Code goes though a whole load of codes before settling on AO, is that normal? Also, does your PC do this every time you boot from cold or just occasionally?


Yes, it cycles through all the time.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Yes, it cycles through all the time.










yep, as long as it shows AO when you reach your OS


----------



## szeged

RIVE-BE arrived, i will soon be retiring the hero







maybe someone wanting to join the club will see my upcoming classified and can get in cheap


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> RIVE-BE arrived, i will soon be retiring the hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe someone wanting to join the club will see my upcoming classified and can get in cheap


Good for you, I've heard only stellar things about the Black Edition, although I will say I have absolutely no regrets about the Hero. The Power and VRM components drew me to this board and I have nothing but absolute adoration for this board. I love the Hero, far moreso than the Formula or Extreme because of my new ZxR







. Personally, I'm only upgrading well into the Haswell-E, octocore, DDR4 era, I'm going to stick with my baby until then. And is the "classified" supposed to be a nod to the upcoming 780ti classified, you sick bastard







?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Good for you, I've heard only stellar things about the Black Edition, although I will say I have absolutely no regrets about the Hero. The Power and VRM components drew me to this board and I have nothing but absolute adoration for this board. I love the Hero, far moreso than the Formula or Extreme because of my new ZxR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Personally, I'm only upgrading well into the Haswell-E, octocore, DDR4 era, I'm going to stick with my baby until then. And is the "classified" supposed to be a nod to the upcoming 780ti classified, you sick bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


the hero is a wonderful board for z87







i hope they make a version of it for haswell-E lol.

ill have two 780ti classifieds by next week im hoping


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the hero is a wonderful board for z87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope they make a version of it for haswell-E lol.
> 
> ill have two 780ti classifieds by next week im hoping


I'm definitely getting a Black Edition assuming they making one for Haswell-E, gonna go all out liquid for it. Also, just as an update, I fixed my boot issue by replacing a faulty HDMI cable, big thanks to derektm for his help.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I'm definitely getting a Black Edition assuming they making one for Haswell-E, gonna go all out liquid for it. Also, just as an update, I fixed my boot issue by replacing a faulty HDMI cable, big thanks to derektm for his help.


We will probably eventually see a haswell-e black ed. board







knowing asus, gotta milk dat money


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Tried restoring default settings, it actually made the issue more obvious as the system went through two false starts before booting. However, just tried it this morning after forgetting to turn the PSU and mains supply off last night and it booted perfectly! Will try again later but hopefully it's okay now!

Thanks for the tips and suggestions guys.


----------



## karupt

Hey guy, what motherboard drivers do you guys recommend installing? I've got windows 8.1 pro, and pretty much everything works right out of the box.

This is the first motherboard I had that didn't need network drivers installed, and even my graphics card was seemingly working right out of the box and playing Crysis 2.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Hey guy, what motherboard drivers do you guys recommend installing? I've got windows 8.1 pro, and pretty much everything works right out of the box.
> 
> This is the first motherboard I had that didn't need network drivers installed, and even my graphics card was seemingly working right out of the box and playing Crysis 2.


All the the latest drivers on the ASUS website.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Hey guy, what motherboard drivers do you guys recommend installing? I've got windows 8.1 pro, and pretty much everything works right out of the box.
> 
> This is the first motherboard I had that didn't need network drivers installed, and even my graphics card was seemingly working right out of the box and playing Crysis 2.


Depends on what you're using, but I suggest the Chipset and MEI at tbe very least. I'm more of a minimalist anyway, but if you're using onboard audio, Realtek is a must. All those and your GPU drivers and you should be good to go.


----------



## motorwayne

Just a quicky...is the latest BIOS ok?

Cheers

motorwayne


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> Just a quicky...is the latest BIOS ok?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> motorwayne


Working just fine for me, but, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## zadood

I am just trying to sort out why when I have only 1 of my 780 cards in my Hero it only detects and runs at x8 instead of x16

I have tried everything! I don't know what else to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If you are referring to the Clock issue, here is the way you want to do this:
> 
> _
> Frozen Time Clock in UEFI - The Fix
> 
> Is your motherboard suffering from the malady of a frozen time clock in UEFI?
> 
> If so try the following:
> 
> 1) Reflash the latest UEFI, using EZ Flash 2 or USB BIOS flashback.
> 
> 2) When the system POSTs, enter UEFI. Once in UEFI power down the motherboard. Keep the PSU attached and "on". Only the motherboard is powered off and in "standby". You will see the MB standby lights on (boards with start buttons onboard will be lit). Standby does not mean the board is actually running, standby means the board has power, but you have not pressed the power button to turn it on. Make sure the board is off before you go to the next step in this list. You will know if it is off because if you leave it for 5 seconds it should not POST~BOOT - this means it is in standby.
> 
> 3) Clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 10 seconds. This will clear the Management Engine.
> 
> 4) Power up the system, enter UEFI, set the clock and then save and exit.
> 
> 5) Update MEI driver to Version 9.5.14.1724 in the OS.
> 
> 6 )Carry on using the system as normal.
> 
> The above steps should fix the issue.
> 
> -Raja_
> 
> From: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36676-Frozen-Time-Clock-in-UEFI-The-Fix&country=&status=
> Sort of. That is traditionally the way it has been done, but there's a component in the UEFI that only gets reset if the PSU is plugged in and powered on while you clear the jumper. That method does not fix the frozen clock issue...I tried.
> Great job on the HDD's! I have a 550D now and although it uses little plastic bumpers, it's nowhere near as sound dampening as using string/bands.


----------



## Jodiuh

I will check mine tonight when I get home.

A friend of mine w/ an Asus Z67 had this issue and wound up RMAing.


----------



## Lettuceman

Do the fan headers have voltage control for 3-pin fans?

Would be great if this mobo can control AP-15s.

Answer appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Do the fan headers have voltage control for 3-pin fans?
> 
> Would be great if this mobo can control AP-15s.
> 
> Answer appreciated, thanks.


Controls my six ap 15s just fine.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Do the fan headers have voltage control for 3-pin fans?
> 
> Would be great if this mobo can control AP-15s.
> 
> Answer appreciated, thanks.


Yep, it controls all my fans on my radiators just fine


----------



## rickyman0319

do you guys use AI suite III to control all your fans?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do you guys use AI suite III to control all your fans?


Yes, I run the tuning and then it set them all up for me.


----------



## rickyman0319

how many fans can you put on mb 4 pin and cpu opt header on Ap15?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how many fans can you put on mb 4 pin and cpu opt header on Ap15?


I wouldn't run more than 2 per header.


----------



## Lettuceman

Thanks for the answer guys! I'm glad I can run AP-15s on the motherboard!

One more question.....how many headers does this motherboard have that actually control the fans? (Might seem like a silly question, but I know some motherboards have headers that just read the fan speed)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Thanks for the answer guys! I'm glad I can run AP-15s on the motherboard!
> 
> One more question.....how many headers does this motherboard have that actually control the fans? (Might seem like a silly question, but I know some motherboards have headers that just read the fan speed)


They all can be controlled through ASUS AISuite. Kinda a pain to set up, but once it's set up, you're just fine.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Thanks for the answer guys! I'm glad I can run AP-15s on the motherboard!
> 
> One more question.....how many headers does this motherboard have that actually control the fans? (Might seem like a silly question, but I know some motherboards have headers that just read the fan speed)


All 5 of mine do.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Thanks for the answer guys! I'm glad I can run AP-15s on the motherboard!
> 
> One more question.....how many headers does this motherboard have that actually control the fans? (Might seem like a silly question, but I know some motherboards have headers that just read the fan speed)
> 
> 
> 
> All 5 of mine do.
Click to expand...

Great to hear!

Thanks!


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how many fans can you put on mb 4 pin and cpu opt header on Ap15?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't run more than 2 per header.
Click to expand...

Do you know what the header is rated for?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Do you know what the header is rated for?


1 amp like most, I believe. I know that the AP-15s are rated lower than .5, however you have to account start up voltage and degradation over time.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Do you know what the header is rated for?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 amp like most, I believe. I know that the AP-15s are rated lower than .5, however you have to account start up voltage and degradation over time.
Click to expand...

They are rated at 0.083 amps

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SortOfGrim

Scythe AP15 specs: startup 0.36A @ 12V (=4.32W); running 0.083A @12V (=1W) link


----------



## Dyingsoul

Hi everyone, just registered to find an answer to my question:

Is it possible to mount LGA 775 cooler on the Asus Maximus VI Hero mobo?

I have an Asus Silent Knight II and I would like to keep it from my prev rig.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyingsoul*
> 
> Hi everyone, just registered to find an answer to my question:
> 
> Is it possible to mount LGA 775 cooler on the Asus Maximus VI Hero mobo?
> 
> I have an Asus Silent Knight II and I would like to keep it from my prev rig.


According to asus website, it doesn't support the lga 115x, so you will have to buy a new cooler.


----------



## Dyingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> According to asus website, it doesn't support, so you will have to buy a new cooler.


You know that cooler is at least 4-5 years old so obviously the haswell or ivy but even the sandy bridge didnt even existed thats the reasonwhy i dont give a **** to spec page.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

775 stock cooler probably wont fit, holes are not at the same place, on most closed loop bracket, there are diff holes for 1155/1156 and 775.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Scythe AP15 specs: startup 0.36A @ 12V (=4.32W); running 0.083A @12V (=1W) link


Thanks for that info......so yea only two per header. 5 headers, which means 10 GTs.....hmm, so for 6 I need 3 headers. Thank god I have the other 2, just stack PWM fans on it


----------



## Dyingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> 775 stock cooler probably wont fit, holes are not at the same place, on most closed loop bracket, there are diff holes for 1155/1156 and 775.


Thanks for the detailed and clear answer!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Thanks for that info......so yea only two per header. 5 headers, which means 10 GTs.....hmm, so for 6 I need 3 headers. Thank god I have the other 2, just stack PWM fans on it


I currently have 5 AP-15s and a 140mm exhaust plugged into the mobo headers. Just wanted to mention you don't have to use ai suite if you don't want to. I read a lot of bad press about it and decided to give the whole program a miss. Instead I control the fans via the bios. Obviously it's a little bit less convenient and not quite as accurate, but it gets the job down.I have an annoying buzz coming from one fan so I've disabled fan control to keep that one at maximum (which prevents the buzz) but I have the others set to manual with a temp setting of 55 degrees activating 100% fan speed. So far it works well for general use, quiet when I'm working and very efficient when I'm gaming. Plus you have the go to bios option on your desktop for easy access!


----------



## Jodiuh

Not sure? But I they can cut my 1200 RPM SFLEXs in 1/2.


----------



## MeneerVent

Does anyone know why the voltage set in the BIOS is different from that shown in CPU-Z? In the BIOS I set a voltage of 1,355v (Because that is the lowest my 4670k can go for 4,4Ghz) and it is on manual mode. But in CPU-Z when running something like Prime95 the voltage goes up to 1,376v. Does anyone else experience the same problem?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> Does anyone know why the voltage set in the BIOS is different from that shown in CPU-Z? In the BIOS I set a voltage of 1,355v (Because that is the lowest my 4670k can go for 4,4Ghz) and it is on manual mode. But in CPU-Z when running something like Prime95 the voltage goes up to 1,376v. Does anyone else experience the same problem?


Vdroop, the VID in the BIOS is not the Vcore, the voltage required by the CPU is what is needed to maintain the overclock. This issue has been covered many, many times and I suggest you head on over to one of the threads here that focus on Haswell overclocking and give support. I also think that using 1.355 for only 4.4 GHz means you have a poor overclocking chip, and you might want to drop down your overclock to get to lower voltages.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Vdroop, the VID in the BIOS is not the Vcore, the voltage required by the CPU is what is needed to maintain the overclock. This issue has been covered many, many times and I suggest you head on over to one of the threads here that focus on Haswell overclocking and give support. I also think that using 1.355 for only 4.4 GHz means you have a poor overclocking chip, and you might want to drop down your overclock to get to lower voltages.


Or it is possible he hasn't messed with other voltages. So yeah, definitely head over to a haswell overclocking


----------



## Desolator4u

How bad is this issue with the BIOS clock resetting? If I do not OC will I still encounter it?
The ROG forums shows some people are unable to resolve it.


----------



## OutlawII

Want in the club!! Love this board by the way!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

New Bios!

1102 Improve system stability (again) 2013.12.11

Edit: for all 64-bit versions


----------



## Marc79

Thanks for posting. I skipped the last update, can I go straight to this one? I'm just not sure.


----------



## Ovrclck

I'm stable at 4.7Ghz. Scared to try updating from 0804. Has anyone updated recently and had stability issues with their current overclock?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm stable at 4.7Ghz. Scared to try updating from 0804. Has anyone updated recently and had stability issues with their current overclock?


Was wondering the same thing not sure if i should try the new bios or not?


----------



## VeerK

There is no reason to update the BIOS unless you are experiencing issues, unless of course the BIOS is a major fix.


----------



## Ovrclck

I guess I'm good then


----------



## SortOfGrim

Oh what the frak, I just updated to 1102 (from 0903). So far I don't see any problems but everything is still stock. Will let you know more when I'll start messing







with the bios


----------



## Terminus14

Just got a little something in the mail.


----------



## jameyscott

1002 actually required more voltage to stabilize my 4.7ghz over clock. I'm back to the second to oldest bios and I'm able to lower the voltage back near to what I used to have it at. 1.325v is what I used to have(forget which bios) 1.345 is what I needed with 1002, and I'm currently at 1.335 and stable.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1002 actually required more voltage to stabilize my 4.7ghz over clock. I'm back to the second to oldest bios and I'm able to lower the voltage back near to what I used to have it at. 1.325v is what I used to have(forget which bios) 1.345 is what I needed with 1002, and I'm currently at 1.335 and stable.


Do you run this OC 24/7? I'm thinking about trying to up mine (damn Fire Strike Extreme thread has fired up my competitive spirit!) but wasn't sure what vcore was considered safe for both short bench sessions and for 24/7 use?

Right now I'm sitting at 4.4GHz and 1.290 vcore with XMP enabled. I believe it was stable at 1.285v, but haven't done any 24 hour testing etc as 1) I hardly get any time to use the PC as it is, and I don't want to waste the time I have staring at prime95 and 2) I'm too scared to leave it on overnight in case a CPU fan dies or something and I burn down the house. Okay so maybe that's a little extreme, but you know what I mean! In any case, I feel like I'm either doing something a bit wrong or have a below-average chip as 1.290v seems quite high for 4.4GHz.

Temperature wise I'm seeing peaks of 70 degrees in prime95. This is about 3 degrees higher than it was at 4.2GHz which required 1.275v, so I feel like I have a bit of wiggle room. I've read that 1.3v is the threshold in terms of both safety and efficiency - anything over this starts to really increase heat and voltage demand, both of which can shorten the lifespan of the chip. But I was wondering what your thoughts are on this?

I'm actually happy with 4.4GHz for gaming etc - the system is performing beyond all expectations and I don't want to kill it in pursuit of a higher bench score! At the same time, though, I was hoping I could get something like 4.6GHz out of the CPU at around 1.35v, and also use a custom bios and voltage controller on the graphics cards to see just what I can get out of this system. I'd likely run it like this for an hour or so - just enough to find a nice OC on the graphics cards. I think once I've done that I'll be able to revert to 'normal' clocks and get on with gaming!


----------



## jameyscott

Yeah, I'm running it 24/7 with no problem. Now, I'm using adaptive though just to increase longevity.


----------



## baboon82

hi there!!first sorry for my english!! and now please help me!! frown.gif i have asus maximus hero mobo and problem with ethernet adapter!! all i can get is 10mb/s when im trying to change settings to 1gb/s dissconect same with 100mb full or half duplex!! any thoughts?! thanks jake


----------



## gdubc

Are you using the rog gamefirst software?(or whatever they are calling it)
A lot of people have mentioned crappy internet speeds when using the asus software.


----------



## OutlawII

New bios out guys,here is the link http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS%20VI%20HERO&os=8&ft=3&f_name=MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-1102.zip#MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-1102.zip


----------



## baboon82

Used to have all software installed but at the moment game first is gone and still the same


----------



## baboon82

Last night have installed other realtek gigabit pci e card and same situation! !


----------



## gdubc

Did you already try reinstalling the drivers for the ethernet controller(s?)?


----------



## baboon82

yes all done im going to flash bios now!! with latest one!!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboon82*
> 
> yes all done im going to flash bios now!! with latest one!!


good luck!


----------



## baboon82

still same !! very disappointed!!!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboon82*
> 
> still same !! very disappointed!!!


Try this if you already haven't. Take a spare drive and load a fresh install of windows.

Try a different ethernet cable and or port on switch. Just throwing out ideas..


----------



## iatacs19

I wish they had some real release notes, not just "Improve system stability."

Gigabyte release notes:

Support PCB ver 1.0/1.1
Improve PCIE-E compatibility

MSI release notes:

- Update GOP Driver to 5.0.1035.
- Update USB modules version to v.4.6.3_USB_08.10.28.
- Update MFLASH module.
- Improved memory compatibility.

ASUS...you do some things so well, yet fail miserably hard at others.


----------



## baboon82

i have done it but thanks for help!! any try to change speed from 10mb full duplex (auto detection) to 100mb or 1gb and disconnect!! i realy like this board always had asus !! but never had problem like this before


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboon82*
> 
> i have done it but thanks for help!! any try to change speed from 10mb full duplex (auto detection) to 100mb or 1gb and disconnect!! i realy like this board always had asus !! but never had problem like this before


Sounds like you may have to contact your retailer for a return or rma..


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Are you using the rog gamefirst software?(or whatever they are calling it)
> A lot of people have mentioned crappy internet speeds when using the asus software.


I'm running it atm but to be honest have no idea if it's a help or a hindrance. Can't figure out how to optimise it to allow games priority over other traffic...

Also guys, can anyone guess why my peripherals light up all by themselves after I've shut the PC down? My mouse did it two nights in a row, got back from work and the mouse was all aglow with blue light (it was definitely off when I shut the PC down the night before and when I left for work!) and now my keyboard backlighting is doing the same trick.

I don't switch my PSU off anymore, or shut the power down from the wall either. Reason for this is that if I leave the PC off (but still connected to power) when I boot it back up it boots as normal, first time every time. If I disconnect the power, when I boot it'll have to go through a false start (where it powers up then turns off shortly after) before it boots properly.

Any advice as to which method is better for the PC? I heard powering up then suddenly switching off (as in the case with the double-boot) can be very bad for the life of components, but equally I don't know if having it connected to the wall power 24/7 is the best idea either...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm running it atm but to be honest have no idea if it's a help or a hindrance. Can't figure out how to optimise it to allow games priority over other traffic...
> 
> Also guys, can anyone guess why my peripherals light up all by themselves after I've shut the PC down? My mouse did it two nights in a row, got back from work and the mouse was all aglow with blue light (it was definitely off when I shut the PC down the night before and when I left for work!) and now my keyboard backlighting is doing the same trick.
> 
> I don't switch my PSU off anymore, or shut the power down from the wall either. Reason for this is that if I leave the PC off (but still connected to power) when I boot it back up it boots as normal, first time every time. If I disconnect the power, when I boot it'll have to go through a false start (where it powers up then turns off shortly after) before it boots properly.
> 
> Any advice as to which method is better for the PC? I heard powering up then suddenly switching off (as in the case with the double-boot) can be very bad for the life of components, but equally I don't know if having it connected to the wall power 24/7 is the best idea either...


My mouse keep its lights on when I don't turn-off the psu. When I go to bed I completely switch off the psu and multi-socket. Apparently more people suffer from the boot failure(?)/double restart issue. Probably a haswell thing, idk.


----------



## VeerK

The double boot after unplugging the power occurs because the MOBO thinks there was a power loss and it is doing a simple check to make sure everything is all right.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> The double boot after unplugging the power occurs because the MOBO thinks there was a power loss and it is doing a simple check to make sure everything is all right.


^^^^^ This!


----------



## MeneerVent

Does anyone know how to change the VCCIN or input voltage on this motherboard?
I need 1,355v to get a 4,4ghz stable OC on my 4670k. The temps don't go higher than 80C when stress testing, however a lot of people say that for this voltage I would have needed a custom water loop, not a Dark Rock Pro 2 (what I have now).
I opened up HWinfo and saw this:


Spoiler: Be warned mobile users.






The screenshot was made during Prime95 with large FTT's.

And apparently ASUS loves making users confused because in the BIOS I set this:


Spoiler: Be warned once again mobile users.






This is the core voltage I set.


Spoiler: And again.








Yes, those were THREE options with what the VCCIN could be. However I would think none of them is, because of the earlier stated reasons.

Is HWinfo reading this out correctly? Did the VCCIN really mess up my OC and can I actually go higher? And how do I get the ACTUAL input voltage to be send to the CPU, also when the system booted up into windows?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> ^^^^^ This!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> The double boot after unplugging the power occurs because the MOBO thinks there was a power loss and it is doing a simple check to make sure everything is all right.


Not really, return your system to default settings in bios, you will see it will boot normal. After that I put my settings the way I had them before and this time I only disabled cpu fan in Qfan section. It boots normal now.

(Just because it worked for me doesn't mean it will work for other people too, but I did work for me nonetheless







)


----------



## baboon82

I think I know where is the problem with my internet speed !! I have got home made rj45 cable and apparently intel I217v needs category 6 cable? What u think guys? ?


----------



## krisz9

so i finally assembled my upgrade components since finals were over. The mobo. wouldnt post -.- . Had to run back to micro center and grab a new one. Wish all things new worked as they should, since no one will compensate for the gas spent making an extra trip. But its all installed now and looks awesome


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboon82*
> 
> I think I know where is the problem with my internet speed !! I have got home made rj45 cable and apparently intel I217v needs category 6 cable? What u think guys? ?


it's working now?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SortOfGrim

mm..I still got a cat 5e. It could be the cable is bend somewhere, or you could reset the router


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboon82*
> 
> I think I know where is the problem with my internet speed !! I have got home made rj45 cable and apparently intel I217v needs category 6 cable? What u think guys? ?


CAT6 cable is not a requirement at all for the intel PHY. You can try another cable just to make sure it's not a cabling issue. I have personally tested both CAT5 and CAT5e and they both ran up to 1GigE without problems. Yes, even CAT5 was running fine at 1GigE.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Guys I need some advice. I've been slowly but surely experimenting with OCing my system, and have been bitten by the OC bug. I want to get my Classys to achieve their potential (or at least, what they can do on air) but I feel like my CPU is holding me back. For example, my best score in Fire Strike is around 16000 (which is about the same as some single 780 Tis...) but my graphics score in that run was 24000, which is significantly higher than the Ti's are putting out (15000 or so). In FS Extreme I've gotten ~9300.

At the moment I seem completely unable to achieve higher than 4.4GHz on the 4670k. I'm not looking for a clock that I can run 24/7 - [email protected] is okay for that (I think?) but rather something that is stable enough to do some benching for a couple of hours. So I'm not terribly concerned with voltage requirement as this won't be something I'll be doing for long periods.

I can boot with 4.5GHz, and get into Windows, but as soon as I start to bench or stress test the CPU it crashes. I tried from 1.285v up, and gave up when I reached 1.320v. Just seems like that is too much voltage for the OC I'm looking at - I was hoping to push something like 4.7GHz with around 1.350v at the most, but I can't even manage 4.5GHz.

Temperature wise I feel like I'm okay - at 4.4GHz I see temps of up to 67 degrees in Prime95 and Aida64 (stressing CPU, FPU, RAM and cache) after an hour or so. However, during one test in Aida64 (FPU only) it shot up to 80 degrees, which was a bit odd. Not tried that particular test again, though.

I set XMP to manual and RAM speed to 1600MHz, also set the uncore to 36 manually when trying the 4.5GHz OCs. For the 4.4GHz clock I can run XMP and leave uncore on auto.

So right now I feel a bit deflated, not sure how bad this chip is compared to others but it certainly feels like I've lost the silicon lottery on this one. Just wondered if I'm doing something wrong or if anyone has any tips that might help?


----------



## Ovrclck

Set your uncore to x34 manual and cache voltage to 1.2 manual and find your max core speed. Once your max core is found. Start to work on your uncore.

Also, post in this thread below. You will get quicker responses.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics


----------



## Desolator4u

I am finally a part of the family!


I can't believe I got the board with the CPU socket looking like this







but straightening them with a knife is all it needed apparently (too much work sending it back after it was shipped all the way to Jamaica).


Messy test run. Everything seems to be working correctly so I will begin my upgrade once the thermal paste gets here and some modifications are done to my case.


~Dez


----------



## twistedneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> I am finally a part of the family!
> 
> 
> I can't believe I got the board with the CPU socket looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but straightening them with a knife is all it needed apparently (too much work sending it back after it was shipped all the way to Jamaica).
> 
> 
> Messy test run. Everything seems to be working correctly so I will begin my upgrade once the thermal paste gets here and some modifications are done to my case.
> 
> 
> ~Dez


Nice setup even w/o the case. I hate it when pins are bent here in Michigan i'd run to microcenter and get a replacement same day... things are a little different there obviously.

I had several bent pins on my old Rampage 3 extreme mobo.. the hard part isn't straightening them its seeing them that close up after 20-30 min of it you eyes start to blur.

Nice work!


----------



## baboon82

today test with category 6 ethernet cable!! all sorted automaticly 100mb full duplex and full speed for my SKY internet 37.7 mb !! so yes it was cable issue !! im happy again hahha


----------



## derektm89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> I am finally a part of the family!
> 
> 
> I can't believe I got the board with the CPU socket looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but straightening them with a knife is all it needed apparently (too much work sending it back after it was shipped all the way to Jamaica).
> 
> 
> Messy test run. Everything seems to be working correctly so I will begin my upgrade once the thermal paste gets here and some modifications are done to my case.
> 
> 
> ~Dez


My Hero came with bent pins as well. I used fine tip tweezers to straighten them back.


----------



## Seanay00

Well i got my Maximus VI Hero yesterday, got it as a replacement for my Rampage III Formula. Got it setup with with a i5-4670k, 16gb 2400mhz GSkill Trident ram, and 2 GTX670 DCUII Top graphics cards. So far loving the board, nice to have another ROG board back in my case.


----------



## Seanay00

well did my first bench with a 4.4ghz clock on the CPU and the 670's running at 1293/1306mhz and +200 on the memory. Cant wait to spend a day with this chip and see if i get to the 4.7-4.8ghz mark.


----------



## Lettuceman

So how would you guys say this motherboard compares to the others?
Thinking of picking this up, is it worth $200?


----------



## SortOfGrim

compared to a M-ATX or other 1150 LGA?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> So how would you guys say this motherboard compares to the others?
> Thinking of picking this up, is it worth $200?


Doesn't matter. Buy the board for the features and colors you like. Overclocking isn't based on board with Haswell.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboon82*
> 
> today test with category 6 ethernet cable!! all sorted automaticly 100mb full duplex and full speed for my SKY internet 37.7 mb !! so yes it was cable issue !! im happy again hahha


Awesome! Good to see you figured it out!!


----------



## szeged

Can anyone tell me how to put the socket protector back in the hero? I've been trying for like 20 minutes but everything I dofeels like it's going to bend the pins. TY.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to put the socket protector back in the hero? I've been trying for like 20 minutes but everything I dofeels like it's going to bend the pins. TY.


it goes over the latch i believe. You first latch the hinge then place the cap over it?


----------



## jameyscott

You put your golden chips back in and send it to me. That's how.









It actually goes on top of the securing bracket and not in between if that is what you were trying to do.


----------



## krisz9

like everyone else has said, it goes on top of the latch, what i did was secure the latch first, and then it should kind of 'snap' back on real easily. i also spent like 15 min because i couldnt remember if it went inside or over it. Of course, it doesnt even come close to fitting with it inside lol


----------



## szeged

yeah i spent like 15 minutes trying to fit it inside without breaking anything, came here, found the answer...went on within 5 seconds lol.


----------



## SortOfGrim

which of you fellow heroes use RAMDisk? Is it worth it?


----------



## karupt

Anyone know how to get rid of the AI Suite auto overclock? Been looking around but can't find anything to undo it.


----------



## jameyscott

Go into the bios you should be Fix it there.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> which of you fellow heroes use RAMDisk? Is it worth it?


I set it up once, but it is not set now.
I have used ramdisks before for NetTemps because it makes browser pages display faster after the stuff is downloaded, and on a boot the net temps are tossed out. I have also used it for normal system temps, but some installs will break out into temp, then install after boot, so tossing them on boot the install fails. So net temps is easy, system temps when your not changing drivers and software only.

The rog type ramdisk is specific to staying, and had no options (that i saw) to discard on boot. It adds some time to reloading the ramdisk on boot, and writing it back to disk on exiting the system (shut down or reboot). It also has an ability to update the disk area that it is a linked clone of manually, so you can manually resync the disk location with the ramdisk.
Keeping sync between the 2 of them perfect will not work if a person crashes the system without manuel sync of the data, so until a system is very stable they would not use it for data that is changed and must be preserved.

My next stop for it would be to set it up again, and link it to a folder for a large data game, and to see if the "level load" of a game can be speed up by lots and lots. Something like a 4gig data pile.

Ram disks in general make great "speedy working spaces" for working with video files, sound files, or databases , compiling or something that very fast repeated access would help, because i have 32G of ram, i could dedicate a whole 16G to it, but many of my huge slow things still would not fit, and waiting to move 16gig at each boot and restart would be painfull. That would be a Big adjustment to working, so mabey some day.

Speed, if you ever seen a disk benchie, the ramdisk can pull numbers of *10,000*  walking all over even the fastest SSD, but having a SSD, makes doing a ramdisk less interesting.

Other stuff, Have been running bios 1002 , no problems, no huge stability increase observed.
Cranking up the CPU cache voltage has (so far) been a key thing to stability in all my overclocking, guess I should have read the haswell guide


----------



## jameyscott

The false start thing seriously is going to be the end of me. I swear... A little piece of my soul dies every time it happens.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The false start thing seriously is going to be the end of me. I swear... A little piece of my soul dies every time it happens.


Have you reflashed the bios?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The false start thing seriously is going to be the end of me. I swear... A little piece of my soul dies every time it happens.


you know what the weird part is, it suddenly happened to me today. And I haven't changed anything in the bios since 9 days ago.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Have you reflashed the bios?


I haven't updated to the most recent, but I did rollback to the second bios that was released for it. Every single bios I've used does this though.


----------



## VeerK

This literally only happens to me and a buddy of mine when we lose power after a shutdown, or change some boot options in the bios. I would check the stability of your power source, but other than that I'm stumped. I can't imagine a reason where you double start that frequently.


----------



## SortOfGrim

it only happens at 'cold' start, I tried to replicate it but no dice. Probably has to do that I switch off the multi-socket too..idk really


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> it only happens at 'cold' start, I tried to replicate it but no dice. Probably has to do that I switch off the multi-socket too..idk really


From what I see on the ROG forums, it's normal. It doesn't happen when everything in the UEFI is at their default settings.


----------



## OutlawII

I only see it when i change settings in the bios or if i totally unplug the psu.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

For me i got it only once, when i swaped my gpu. It never did it while overclocking, either RAM or CPU.


----------



## theilya

in
got my hero couple days ago


----------



## thespecialist

Just got and installed it yesterday, sweet board and plenty of usb ports. I got red cold cathode lights with red color ram, it matched perfectly.
On stock settings with my 4770k on Zalman 9700 it was 55c with an occasional 56c on prime 95.
*The Asus Maximus VI Hero Club*


----------



## 7Mine7

Hi everyone

i'm dissapointed ,, i feel jinxed with my new machine







First i got a DOA GTX780 and replaced it with GTX780ti then i'm having tons of problems now ( mostly BSOD )

here is my spec:

CPU: 4770k
MB: Asus VI Hero
GPU: EVGA GTX780ti
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB 2400Mhz
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
PSU: Seasonic X-850
bios: 1002 and planning on updating today to 1102

- i installed windows 8.1 64bit and installed all the drivers ,, it was running fine for couple of days then i started to get wierd and short sound loop and freezing during the games then a lot of different BSOD one of them about icmp.dll i got mad and decided to get back to windows 7 but now i can't log in to my desktop if i install the nvidia driver !

- i runned IntelBurnTest for 15 cycles with Maximum memory and it passed ,, also run prime for 19 hours with no problems , CPU is watercooled and max is 60c on prime95 ,, GPU is max 80c on battelfieled 4 with 50% fan speed and about 68 with 70% fan speed ,, so clearly its not a temprature issue ,, also no CPU or GPU overclock

- now can you tell me what i'm doing wrong !?? i have built over 10 computers for my friends in the last 2 year and none of them gave me such a headache like my own personal machine :\

any suggestion / ideas / common problem or incompatibility with this board / ,, i will be grateful for any help ?!


----------



## theilya

take out one of the ram sticks see if that helps
also reset bios to default


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> i'm dissapointed ,, i feel jinxed with my new machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First i got a DOA GTX780 and replaced it with GTX780ti then i'm having tons of problems now ( mostly BSOD )
> 
> here is my spec:
> 
> CPU: 4770k
> MB: Asus VI Hero
> GPU: EVGA GTX780ti
> RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB 2400Mhz
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
> PSU: Seasonic X-850
> bios: 1002 and planning on updating today to 1102
> 
> - i installed windows 8.1 64bit and installed all the drivers ,, it was running fine for couple of days then i started to get wierd and short sound loop and freezing during the games then a lot of different BSOD one of them about icmp.dll i got mad and decided to get back to windows 7 but now i can't log in to my desktop if i install the nvidia driver !
> 
> - i runned IntelBurnTest for 15 cycles with Maximum memory and it passed ,, also run prime for 19 hours with no problems , CPU is watercooled and max is 60c on prime95 ,, GPU is max 80c on battelfieled 4 with 50% fan speed and about 68 with 70% fan speed ,, so clearly its not a temprature issue ,, also no CPU or GPU overclock
> 
> - now can you tell me what i'm doing wrong !?? i have built over 10 computers for my friends in the last 2 year and none of them gave me such a headache like my own personal machine :\
> 
> any suggestion / ideas / common problem or incompatibility with this board / ,, i will be grateful for any help ?!


From a quick google search icmp.dll is about internet pings and such. Hav you ttried other games? BF4 is still a buggy mess and I still get random BSODs with it. The sound loop in BF4 is a common issue and is related to only BF4. If it is happening elsewhere, try just using the windows sound instead of the realtek software and see if it is an issue.

As far as your issue with windows 7. Go into safemode, install the drive, ????, profit.


----------



## 7Mine7

i just update the bios to 1102 ,, and installed fresh windows 8.1 with the basic drivers only (installed nvidia driver without problems ,, no realtek)

now running memtest86to see if there is anything wrong with my RAM ,, after that i will install my games and check again

Quote:


> From a quick google search icmp.dll is about internet pings and such. Hav you ttried other games? BF4 is still a buggy mess and I still get random BSODs with it. The sound loop in BF4 is a common issue and is related to only BF4. If it is happening elsewhere, try just using the windows sound instead of the realtek software and see if it is an issue.
> 
> As far as your issue with windows 7. Go into safemode, install the drive, ????, profit.


i tried Assasin creed 3 and Batman and there is some freezing also ,, thats a relief if i'm not the only one suffering with BF4

i will update you if anything came up

Thank you all


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thespecialist*
> 
> Just got and installed it yesterday, sweet board and plenty of usb ports. I got red cold cathode lights with red color ram, it matched perfectly.
> On stock settings with my 4770k on Zalman 9700 it was 55c with an occasional 56c on prime 95.
> *The Asus Maximus VI Hero Club*


Yo!!! You have a Zalman CNPS 9700! I will be using the same thing on my 4770K and Hero board. Glad to see it is able to keep this CPU cool.
Is that 55C with Turbo enabled for the clock speed to go up to 3.9GHz? How long have you ran Prime95 on it by the way?
One more thing, did your cooler come with support for 1156 socket then you reused everything on this new board or did you buy a new bracket for it?

So many questions, I know. My apologies! I am just curious and anxious.

Thanks


----------



## jameyscott

1156 and 1155 brackets will work just fine they all use the same mounting. If you look at newer coolers they will. just say 115x.


----------



## thespecialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Yo!!! You have a Zalman CNPS 9700! I will be using the same thing on my 4770K and Hero board. Glad to see it is able to keep this CPU cool.
> Is that 55C with Turbo enabled for the clock speed to go up to 3.9GHz? How long have you ran Prime95 on it by the way?
> One more thing, did your cooler come with support for 1156 socket then you reused everything on this new board or did you buy a new bracket for it?
> 
> So many questions, I know. My apologies! I am just curious and anxious.
> 
> Thanks


My build is new as of friday, and im running the 9700nt which is the same as the 9700 just i prefer the galvanized copper look. It was just a B..... to install though but well worth it.
Im running it on a 120gb samsung ssd and AS5 paste at room temp of 68f. I recommend u use mx-4 paste.

For my first test it was on the stock turbo running at 4Ghz on prime 95 for about 12mins. Results were 56-57C, Idle temp was at 35-37.
On this option, the fans will ocassionally go from quiet to loud on idle.

After i went bk in to the bios and turned the sync all cores option to auto. Idle temp dropped below 30C.
Prime 95 on this setting was 54-55C for 12min. but as soon as i stopped all workers temp almost instantly dropped to 32C which scared me a bit. lowest Idle temp for cores 1 through 4 where 25,26,23,24.

Last test, i went to bios and turned all fans to turbo from auto and still no sync all cores. Prime 95 at this setting, i reached 50C at max load for 10min.

If you're running it on an ssd i recommend switching off the sync all cores option in the bios, since i no longer have the very rare BSOD.
Every time i load BF4 i get in the game first anyway, so off with the turbo for me.

My case is the 912 with 200mm fans on top and front. Yours maybe be different depending how well ur case air flow is.
I had to buy the ZALMAN ZM-CS5B Clip Support since my 9700nt was made before they had the new sockets

With the asus maximus board and new boards that use one clip instead of the old skool 2, make sure ur ram is seated properly, by right clicking My Computer in to Properties.
I didnt realize i was running on two sticks of ram for the last 3 days =/


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thespecialist*
> 
> My build is new as of friday, and im running the 9700nt which is the same as the 9700 just i prefer the galvanized copper look. It was just a B..... to install though but well worth it.
> Im running it on a 120gb samsung ssd and AS5 paste at room temp of 68f. I recommend u use mx-4 paste.
> 
> For my first test it was on the stock turbo running at 4Ghz on prime 95 for about 12mins. Results were 56-57C, Idle temp was at 35-37.
> On this option, the fans will ocassionally go from quiet to loud on idle.
> 
> After i went bk in to the bios and turned the sync all cores option to auto. Idle temp dropped below 30C.
> Prime 95 on this setting was 54-55C for 12min. but as soon as i stopped all workers temp almost instantly dropped to 32C which scared me a bit. lowest Idle temp for cores 1 through 4 where 25,26,23,24.
> 
> Last test, i went to bios and turned all fans to turbo from auto and still no sync all cores. Prime 95 at this setting, i reached 50C at max load for 10min.
> 
> If you're running it on an ssd i recommend switching off the sync all cores option in the bios, since i no longer have the very rare BSOD.
> Every time i load BF4 i get in the game first anyway, so off with the turbo for me.
> 
> My case is the 912 with 200mm fans on top and front. Yours maybe be different depending how well ur case air flow is.
> I had to buy the ZALMAN ZM-CS5B Clip Support since my 9700nt was made before they had the new sockets


Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I got the original 9700 because my board has copper heatsinks all over it so the cooler matched really well, but it does not have the 4 pin CPU connector like the NT unfortunately.

My case is pretty old and needs some modifications. There is only a 80mm fan on the side! The cooler should at least keep me until I can get a Corsair H80i, and that should be fine for now, since there is really no benefit with OC'ing such a powerful CPU such as ours if we're just gaming right now.

My cooler also has a black bracker with CS5B on it so it should be fine. Can't wait to get it all set up.

I think it's only the ASUS boards have that Q-DIMM where only one side clips onto the RAM. During my test run, I got the code 55 error when one of them werent installed properly.


----------



## thespecialist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I got the original 9700 because my board has copper heatsinks all over it so the cooler matched really well, but it does not have the 4 pin CPU connector like the NT unfortunately.
> 
> My case is pretty old and needs some modifications. There is only a 80mm fan on the side! The cooler should at least keep me until I can get a Corsair H80i, and that should be fine for now, since there is really no benefit with OC'ing such a powerful CPU such as ours if we're just gaming right now.
> 
> My cooler also has a black bracker with CS5B on it so it should be fine. Can't wait to get it all set up.
> 
> I think it's only the ASUS boards have that Q-DIMM where only one side clips onto the RAM. During my test run, I got the code 55 error when one of them werent installed properly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I got the original 9700 because my board has copper heatsinks all over it so the cooler matched really well, but it does not have the 4 pin CPU connector like the NT unfortunately.
> 
> My case is pretty old and needs some modifications. There is only a 80mm fan on the side! The cooler should at least keep me until I can get a Corsair H80i, and that should be fine for now, since there is really no benefit with OC'ing such a powerful CPU such as ours if we're just gaming right now.
> 
> My cooler also has a black bracker with CS5B on it so it should be fine. Can't wait to get it all set up.
> 
> I think it's only the ASUS boards have that Q-DIMM where only one side clips onto the RAM. During my test run, I got the code 55 error when one of them werent installed properly.


In my opinion pre-enclosed closed loop water coolers (like the h100) are not really worth the price (especially when they go wrong, i prefer to change a fan rather buy a new unit) since air coolers can match or get very close to their performance unless u hard OC. The main issue is actually with ur current case. My brother had a case with an almost exact design as the ur case and he used the h80 and temps were still high. No matter what cooling system you chose, in the end it really comes down on how well air flows through the case to reach the heatsink. If air flow to the heatsink is low, no matter how good the cooler is, it wont make enough difference in cooling to be noticed.

My HAF 912 is a 3 day old build but extremely good on air flow especially when i turned up the fans to turbo.
I got 200mm front, 200mm top. and 120 rear. Prime 95 i ran a fourth time for 15 min, still at 55c on stock fan settings wo syncing all cores. Air flow man, its all about air flow


----------



## jameyscott

There are many reasons to go with a CLC. I personally will use a CLC on any system I build unless I am going full blown water cooling. Aesthetics are the main reason. I absolutely hate huge heatsinks. Another reason is they do offer slightly better performance than even the best heatsinks.. The corsiar h100i and h110 come to mind. Another reason is now a lot of CLCs offer expandability and allow you to add another rad or graphics card block to the loop. Coolermaster Eisburg and Swiftech has a few. Granted, these are a bit more costly so it really depends if you plan on expanding and getting your feet wet (hopefully not literally)

Also, they are a lot quieter.


----------



## karupt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Go into the bios you should be Fix it there.


Reset everything and still no luck







. What should I be looking for?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Reset everything and still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What should I be looking for?


edit: okay, you have a question about the auto overclock in AI Suite. What exactly is the problem?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Reset everything and still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What should I be looking for?


Did you pulll the cmos battery to full reset?


----------



## OutlawII

Anyone running the latest Bios 1102.


----------



## Marc79

I'm, 1102, I only have a mild overclock right now only 4.2, but no issues to report.


----------



## Peanuts4

I'm considering this board, are you guys all pretty happy with it? Any quirks I should know about or should I opt for the Z87-GD65 GAMING instead? Obviously I know I'm asking a fairly biased audience here.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I'm considering this board, are you guys all pretty happy with it? Any quirks I should know about or should I opt for the Z87-GD65 GAMING instead? Obviously I know I'm asking a fairly biased audience here.


No problems here i have had it for a month or sverclocked to 4.5 have a couple ssd hooked up also a raid 0 array with 2 500 gig mechanical drives and everything is working good!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Anyone running the latest Bios 1102.


yep. no issues. Except the reboot thing..but I had that with the original bios too (back in the day)


----------



## krisz9

no problems here whatsoever, but there are a couple other boards to consider in that price range. Its def. a great board


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> no problems here whatsoever, but there are a couple other boards to consider in that price range. Its def. a great board


Such as? I'm avoiding Gigabyte after this UD4H?


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Such as? I'm avoiding Gigabyte after this UD4H?


you can check out this thread here that I recently posted on:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1452626/couple-of-questions-about-mobo-choices-for-4770k/10#post_21447312



but there's nothing wrong with a good gigabyte board, ive used mine for 7 years until i just bought the hero.


----------



## mgriffen

Overclocking Presets Missing (HERO)
Hi, i'm new to the forum. So I just finished a build for a friend using a Maximus VI HERO main board and a 4770k
So I didn't have time to do a manual Overclock so I wanted to use the Gaming preset yet to my surprise when I went to the BIOS there is no option for presets at all. First option is the AI Overclock Tuner.... Is there something I have to do to get the presets? Are they only for other models? I didn't update the BIOS after install so its running whatever version comes stock...
Any help is much appreciated


----------



## jameyscott

Did you set it to manual so you could overclock?


----------



## mgriffen

When I set to manual the presets don't suddenly appear. Do I need to set to manual then restart to BIOS for them to show up?


----------



## jameyscott

No, you should be able to just set it to manual and then change the multi and settings. Make sure to read up on a good Haswell overclocking guide as it is very different compared to other chips.


----------



## mgriffen

Yeah as I said in my op, I don't have the time for a Manual OC. I am specifically wondering about the presets and why I don't see them in the BIOS... Thanks for the help


----------



## jameyscott

There is AI tuner which can automatically overclock for you. Download AUsuite or you can do it through the BIOS. I forget settings though


----------



## Mikashiz

Hello guys, im new to this and i have a question to ask, i just bought the Asus vi hero, I7 4770k, gskill 2x8 2400mhz, hyperplus 212(this one i already had), Samsung evo 250ssd, gtx 680

Yesterday i installed everything and the pc was working i was installing everything, i was able to o.c the I7 to 4.5 and when i was installing other things in the computer, it froze, when i pressed the reset button the computer never started again, i saw a "00" error on the motherboard, i tried everything and it wouldn't turn on. Today i went to the place that i bought everything and they first tested the mother with a different cpu and it didn't work, then they tested the tested the cpu with a new moteherboard they brought to use to test and it also didn't work, is like both asus vi hero and the I7 died, what i dont know is if this could've been caused by the O.C or is it just bad luck ? They gave me a new I7 and a new Asus vi hero but i dont even want to try to O.C now until i dont know or someone can help me with what was the problem.: (

thanks all for your help!


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikashiz*
> 
> Hello guys, im new to this and i have a question to ask, i just bought the Asus vi hero, I7 4770k, gskill 2x8 2400mhz, hyperplus 212(this one i already had), Samsung evo 250ssd, gtx 680
> 
> Yesterday i installed everything and the pc was working i was installing everything, i was able to o.c the I7 to 4.5 and when i was installing other things in the computer, it froze, when i pressed the reset button the computer never started again, i saw a "00" error on the motherboard, i tried everything and it wouldn't turn on. Today i went to the place that i bought everything and they first tested the mother with a different cpu and it didn't work, then they tested the tested the cpu with a new moteherboard they brought to use to test and it also didn't work, is like both asus vi hero and the I7 died, what i dont know is if this could've been caused by the O.C or is it just bad luck ? They gave me a new I7 and a new Asus vi hero but i dont even want to try to O.C now until i dont know or someone can help me with what was the problem.: (
> 
> thanks all for your help!


Were u installing stuff while the pc was running? If not did they clear the cmos or pull the battery to try and start it again?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgriffen*
> 
> Yeah as I said in my op, I don't have the time for a Manual OC. I am specifically wondering about the presets and why I don't see them in the BIOS... Thanks for the help


Yep they are there scroll down further its called cpu level up. I dont recommend that u should overclock manuallly


----------



## Ovrclck

Not sure if it was just this thread but someone mentioned that some of the gskill Trident x can be pushed to tighter timings. Running 9cas from 10. So thank you to whomever it was.


----------



## jameyscott

I believe that might have been me.







 my build has since changed and I'm stuck with lp ram. Gskilll ares it is.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe that might have been me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my build has since changed and I'm stuck with lp ram. Gskilll ares it is.


I think it was. Merry Christmas! +Rep


----------



## jameyscott

Merry Christmas to one and all ho! Ho! Ho!

Im glad you got yourself some good ram


----------



## Mikashiz

Yeah, i installed some things and after my friend did the oc from 3.5 to 4.5, the pc was working fine but suddenly died, now i have a new i7 and a new asus vi hero and everything is working perfect, i just didn't do any oc, its at 3.5, i guess my question is, with this setup should i be able to oc with no problem to 4.5 ?

Intel core i7 4770k haswell
Asus maximus vi hero Z87 haswell
DDR3 16 GBbytes dual channel 2400mhz
Nvidia gforce GTX 680 2gb
Hyper plus 212
Thermaltake tr2 rx 1000w

Thanks again


----------



## jameyscott

Do you actually know how to OC Haswell? It's quite different from before. You don't really have a lot of room with the 212 evo, though


----------



## Lettuceman

Are the pins supposed to be angled? All my pins in the cpu socket are angled in the same direction....they aren't sticking straight up.

I ask because in Asus's pictures, I'm pretty sure it looks the same.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#gallery


----------



## karupt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> edit: okay, you have a question about the auto overclock in AI Suite. What exactly is the problem?


Some weirdness, it's jumping to 3.8 when I haven't touched it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did you pulll the cmos battery to full reset?


Yes. No luck


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Are the pins supposed to be angled? All my pins in the cpu socket are angled in the same direction....they aren't sticking straight up.
> 
> I ask because in Asus's pictures, I'm pretty sure it looks the same.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#gallery


Yes, the are slightly angled. You're fine.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Some weirdness, it's jumping to 3.8 when I haven't touched it.


I have that sometimes to, normally it's steady at 800MHz but from time to time it jumps to 3.8GHz. Check the Task Manager and/or Resource Monitor to see what might throttle the cpu

----

Can someone who also had/have the reboot issue check if it has to do with switching on the monitors prior to turning on the computer.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Are the pins supposed to be angled? All my pins in the cpu socket are angled in the same direction....they aren't sticking straight up.
> 
> I ask because in Asus's pictures, I'm pretty sure it looks the same.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#gallery
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the are slightly angled. You're fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

One more question.... What is the point of the USB q connector?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> One more question.... What is the point of the USB q connector?


It just makes it easier to install them. In my case where the front connectors are very short, it helps get them all in without bending the pins on the board itself.


----------



## IF6WAS9

I'm running the 1102 bios and noticed while encoding video that cpu voltage was spiking to 3.96V even though it was on adaptive at 2.78V. Then I used Aida64, HWInfo, and CPUZ to monitor voltages while running Chess benchmark and saw the same voltage spikes beyond what was set in the bios. Anyone else see similar behavior using 1102?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> I'm running the 1102 bios and noticed while encoding video that cpu voltage was spiking to 3.96V even though it was on adaptive at 2.78V. Then I used Aida64, HWInfo, and CPUZ to monitor voltages while running Chess benchmark and saw the same voltage spikes beyond what was set in the bios. Anyone else see similar behavior using 1102?


If your cpu voltage spiked to 3.96 u would no longer have a cpu! U must be reading the wrong voltage


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> If your cpu voltage spiked to 3.96 u would no longer have a cpu! U must be reading the wrong voltage


Correct, I meant 1.396V


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Correct, I meant 1.396V


Mine does the same thing not sure why but it did it on the last bios also im running the same bios u are.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Mine does the same thing not sure why but it did it on the last bios also im running the same bios u are.


that is supposed to happen on adaptive, but ONLY when running a benchmark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI


----------



## OutlawII

I dont run benchmarks on adaptive! It happens in manual too


----------



## IF6WAS9

Only programs that use AVX are supposed to have that effect. I didn't know Handbrake & chess benchmark used AVX.


----------



## Phantomas 007

After 2 months of use the system today didn't boot up







The Asus Maximus VI Hero C2 show 00 error. Any idea ? Can i solve the problem ?


----------



## iatacs19

Is anyone using the iGPU?
I can't get it to output anything higher than [email protected]

Is this a limitation of the HDMI implementation that ASUS used on this board?


----------



## thrgk

I have the Asus Formula 1150, and it has a 14pin CPU Power place, near the top left. Do I use 2 cables for that? I have the corsair 1200w psu, and I do not have any 14pin cables, only 10pin(which are labeled CPU), so do I use the 10 pin only or? Not really sure. Please help


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have the Asus Formula 1150, and it has a 14pin CPU Power place, near the top left. Do I use 2 cables for that? I have the corsair 1200w psu, and I do not have any 14pin cables, only 10pin(which are labeled CPU), so do I use the 10 pin only or? Not really sure. Please help


14 pin? You are mistaken. There is a 4 pin EPS, 8 pin EPS, and the 24 pin ATX connector.



EDIT: If you are looking at the PSU and it has a split 14 and 10 pin connection, then you connect both of those and plug them into the 24 pin connector on the motherboard.


----------



## thrgk

ok, so the 8pin eps, but I do not have any 4pin cables, is the 4pin required? I have the corsair 1200w psu, so I would think if the 4pin cables were required, the psu would of included them? Little confused.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok, so the 8pin eps, but I do not have any 4pin cables, is the 4pin required? I have the corsair 1200w psu, so I would think if the 4pin cables were required, the psu would of included them? Little confused.


Yes you do. You have another 8 pin EPS and it splits off into two 4 pins.


----------



## thrgk

ok, ill check, so I should have 2 cables that say CPU on them correct? Use those two? And only half(4pins) of the second cable is used?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok, ill check, so I should have 2 cables that say CPU on them correct? Use those two? And only half(4pins) of the second cable is used?


Correct. The AX 1200i should have dual 8 pin EPS cables. One if not both should break apart into dual 4 pin cables.


----------



## thrgk

yea 2 cables are listed as cpu cables so I will use them. 4 pins of the one cable just won't be used I guess since it's 8 and 4 instead of 8 and 8 .
thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> After 2 months of use the system today didn't boot up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus Maximus VI Hero C2 show 00 error. Any idea ? Can i solve the problem ?


According to my manual (Rev 1) 00 isn't used, so first I like to know what steps have you already tried? Are any Q-led (CPU, Boot device, VGA, DRAM, HD, MemOK!) leds burning?
I always check all the cables first, then check/reposition the memory, check if cpu+heatsink is properly seated. Then see if I can go into the bios; if not reset the cmos battery for 10 sec, if so check the voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Is anyone using the iGPU?
> I can't get it to output anything higher than [email protected]
> 
> Is this a limitation of the HDMI implementation that ASUS used on this board?


According to the manual the max resolution is 4096 x 2160 @ 24Hz or 2560 x 1600 @ 60Hz
Do you have the iGPU memory set to auto or manual?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> According to my manual (Rev 1) 00 isn't used, so first I like to know what steps have you already tried? Are any Q-led (CPU, Boot device, VGA, DRAM, HD, MemOK!) leds burning?
> I always check all the cables first, then check/reposition the memory, check if cpu+heatsink is properly seated. Then see if I can go into the bios; if not reset the cmos battery for 10 sec, if so check the voltages.


Before 2 weeks from bios i had disabled the rog effects. So now no led is burning.

I had already tried to clear cmos but no result. I'm thinking from Asus flash bios to update to the last 1102. Do you think to go on ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Before 2 weeks from bios i had disabled the rog effects. So now no led is burning.
> 
> I had already tried to clear cmos but no result. I'm thinking from Asus flash bios to update to the last 1102. Do you think to go on ?


Try bios flashing again through the usb dongle thing.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Before 2 weeks from bios i had disabled the rog effects. So now no led is burning.
> 
> I had already tried to clear cmos but no result. I'm thinking from Asus flash bios to update to the last 1102. Do you think to go on ?
> 
> 
> 
> Try bios flashing again through the usb dongle thing.
Click to expand...









this, also turn on those onboard LEDs


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this, *also turn on those onboard LEDs*


If i cann't have access in bios how can do that ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try bios flashing again through the usb dongle thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> If i cant have access in bios how can do that ?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> According to the manual the max resolution is 4096 x 2160 @ 24Hz or 2560 x 1600 @ 60Hz
> Do you have the iGPU memory set to auto or manual?


I set aside 1024MB of RAM for the iGPU.


----------



## agarabaghi

Count me into the mix!

Just built my dad a new box... he went a little crazy at tirger direct ware house today... as he only used his computer for...... nothing. I dont think the last desktop had been turned on since i got home.

CPU: i7 4770k
Mobo: Asus Maximus vi hero
Cooling: Corsair h100
Case: Cougar Solution
Ram: Patriot Viper Xtreme 8gig 1600 DDR3
HDD: Samsung 840 Pro 256
Video: XFX Radeon HD7850 2gig

Got to say for a sub $1k machine this thing is a beast!

Going to run 3dmark 11 and Pc Mark 8 and compare it to my oc i7 950


----------



## Phantomas 007

After USB flash bios, all fan connectors working again. But the q-label 00 remain.Also it's red the CPU-LED.That means the problem is the 4770k ? Do you have eny experience from Intel RMA support ?. It's the first time i will need it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> After USB flash bios, all fan connectors working again. But the q-label 00 remain.Also it's red the CPU-LED.That means the problem is the 4770k ? Do you have eny experience from Intel RMA support ?. It's the first time i will need it.


You have the cpu fan connector occupied, right? I know it's a stupid question but I gotta ask.
Check the cpu socket for bend pins too.

And no, I don't have any experience with Intel, sorry


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You have the cpu fan connector occupied, right? I know it's a stupid question but I gotta ask.
> Check the cpu socket for bend pins too.
> 
> And no, I don't have any experience with Intel, sorry


The cpu fan its correct connected on the motherboard cpu fan connector.

So guys any idea ? Motherboard or CPU ? I believe for the second.


----------



## hose1002

Hello. Sign me up as a Hero owner- and a 1st time rig builder for that matter, so Ill be asking lots of questions once I start trying to overclock. In the next few days I hope.

Here it is:

i5 4670k
Maximus Hero
MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr 2GB
Ripjaws X 1600 8-8-8-24
Noctua NH-U14S
Fractal Design Newton R3 600W
Fractal Design Define R4

With i5, should I expect performance under 4.2GHz? Can it be higher?


----------



## Ovrclck

Anyone using the EK-SB block by any chance with SLI? Trying to see if it will fit. Maybe mounting it upside down?

Edit: Screws line up just fine.


----------



## Lettuceman

My internet speeds are extremely slow with this motherboard right now. I don't get it, I installed the intel lan drivers. What could be the issue?

The other computers in the house are doing fine, they are getting like 14 mbps, I'm getting 7 tops, other times I'm barely getting 1mps on speedtest.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> My internet speeds are extremely slow with this motherboard right now. I don't get it, I installed the intel lan drivers. What could be the issue?
> 
> The other computers in the house are doing fine, they are getting like 14 mbps, I'm getting 7 tops, other times I'm barely getting 1mps on speedtest.


Get rid of the gamersfirst app if you have it.


----------



## Lettuceman

I didn't install any utilities. The only things I've installed are strictly drivers.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I didn't install any utilities. The only things I've installed are strictly drivers.


What kind of router or switch is it connected to? Have you tried replacing with another ethernet cable?


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I didn't install any utilities. The only things I've installed are strictly drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of router or switch is it connected to? Have you tried replacing with another ethernet cable?
Click to expand...

I did switch out the ethernet cord.

I've been using the same cord before I got this motherboard, and it works fine.

The router I'm connecting to.....is an old buffalo whr-g54s. Old, but never had any problems until now.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I did switch out the ethernet cord.
> 
> I've been using the same cord before I got this motherboard, and it works fine.
> 
> The router I'm connecting to.....is an old buffalo whr-g54s. Old, but never had any problems until now.


When connected, what is the link speed?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> My internet speeds are extremely slow with this motherboard right now. I don't get it, I installed the intel lan drivers. What could be the issue?
> 
> The other computers in the house are doing fine, they are getting like 14 mbps, I'm getting 7 tops, other times I'm barely getting 1mps on speedtest.


download the latest drivers from the intel site which should be v 12.10.30.0
Plug the cable in a different port on the router/switch, try a different cable.
go into 'boot with network' and use speedtest again, results still the same?

edit


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> My internet speeds are extremely slow with this motherboard right now. I don't get it, I installed the intel lan drivers. What could be the issue?
> 
> The other computers in the house are doing fine, they are getting like 14 mbps, I'm getting 7 tops, other times I'm barely getting 1mps on speedtest.
> 
> 
> 
> download the latest drivers from the intel site which should be v 12.10.30.0
> Plug the cable in a different port on the router/switch, try a different cable.
> go into 'boot with network' and use speedtest again, results still the same?
> 
> edit
Click to expand...

When I go into safe mode, the speedtest results are what I should be getting.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> When I go into safe mode, the speedtest results are what I should be getting.


Weird, do you have another spare drive to load a fresh os?


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> When I go into safe mode, the speedtest results are what I should be getting.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, do you have another spare drive to load a fresh os?
Click to expand...

I do not, I think I'm just gonna re install windows....


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I do not, I think I'm just gonna re install windows....


Sounds good my friend. Let us know if that solves your issue.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I do not, I think I'm just gonna re install windows....


You don't need to. You probably just have a conflicting program if you get the correct speed in safe mode


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I do not, I think I'm just gonna re install windows....
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to. You probably just have a conflicting program if you get the correct speed in safe mode
Click to expand...

I haven't installed anything though?

This is all I have installed.

AMD Catalyst Install Manager Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 12/29/2013 26.2 MB 8.0.915.0
Asmedia ASM106x SATA Host Controller Driver Asmedia Technology 12/29/2013 4.20 MB 1.3.4.001
CCleaner Piriform 12/30/2013 4.09
Google Chrome Google Inc. 12/29/2013 31.0.1650.63
Intel(R) Management Engine Components Intel Corporation 12/30/2013 9.5.14.1724
Intel(R) Network Connections 18.8.136.0 Intel 12/29/2013 25.5 MB 18.8.136.0
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Intel Corporation 12/29/2013 12.8.0.1016
Microsoft LifeCam Microsoft Corporation 12/30/2013 43.8 MB 4.25.512.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 Microsoft Corporation 12/29/2013 13.8 MB 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 Microsoft Corporation 12/29/2013 11.1 MB 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727 Microsoft Corporation 12/30/2013 20.4 MB 11.0.50727.1
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 Microsoft Corporation 12/30/2013 17.3 MB 11.0.50727.1
Path of Exile Grinding Gear Games 12/30/2013
Razer Core Razer Inc 12/30/2013 1.0.1.56
Razer Synapse 2.0 Razer Inc. 12/30/2013 16.7 MB 1.16.6
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 12/30/2013 6.0.1.7023
Sonic Radar ASUSTeKcomputer.Inc 12/29/2013 15.9 MB 1.0.801
Steam Valve Corporation 12/30/2013


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I haven't installed anything though?
> 
> This is all I have installed.
> 
> AMD Catalyst Install Manager Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 12/29/2013 26.2 MB 8.0.915.0
> Asmedia ASM106x SATA Host Controller Driver Asmedia Technology 12/29/2013 4.20 MB 1.3.4.001
> CCleaner Piriform 12/30/2013 4.09
> Google Chrome Google Inc. 12/29/2013 31.0.1650.63
> Intel(R) Management Engine Components Intel Corporation 12/30/2013 9.5.14.1724
> Intel(R) Network Connections 18.8.136.0 Intel 12/29/2013 25.5 MB 18.8.136.0
> Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Intel Corporation 12/29/2013 12.8.0.1016
> Microsoft LifeCam Microsoft Corporation 12/30/2013 43.8 MB 4.25.512.0
> Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 Microsoft Corporation 12/29/2013 13.8 MB 10.0.40219
> Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 Microsoft Corporation 12/29/2013 11.1 MB 10.0.40219
> Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727 Microsoft Corporation 12/30/2013 20.4 MB 11.0.50727.1
> Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 Microsoft Corporation 12/30/2013 17.3 MB 11.0.50727.1
> Path of Exile Grinding Gear Games 12/30/2013
> Razer Core Razer Inc 12/30/2013 1.0.1.56
> Razer Synapse 2.0 Razer Inc. 12/30/2013 16.7 MB 1.16.6
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 12/30/2013 6.0.1.7023
> Sonic Radar ASUSTeKcomputer.Inc 12/29/2013 15.9 MB 1.0.801
> Steam Valve Corporation 12/30/2013


this might be a long shot but try uninstalling the Razer stuff along with the sonic radar.


----------



## Lettuceman

It was happening before any of that was installed.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> It was happening before any of that was installed.


Okay, I give up then.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> It was happening before any of that was installed.


well, it has to be one of those programs. Try disabling one at a time and use speedtest to check which one is the culprit.

a fresh install of windows should be your last resort


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> It was happening before any of that was installed.
> 
> 
> 
> well, it has to be one of those programs. Try disabling one at a time and use speedtest to check which one is the culprit.
> 
> a fresh install of windows should be your last resort
Click to expand...

Most of them are required programs.
In either case, it has been this slow before I even installed anything. It was as soon as I first booted into windows. The Google Chrome download took like 20 minutes haha. I thought if I installed the intel drivers, it would fix itself, but I guess not.


----------



## Tomalak

Need help from people with this board and an EK Supremacy water block.

When installing the rubber plate that goes under the metal backplate, I notice that some of the metal bits (holding capacitors on the other side) are pushing against the rubber plate. Like so (notice the six little "needles"):

 

What am I to do? Just assemble everything like this? Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Need help from people with this board and an EK Supremacy water block.
> 
> When installing the rubber plate that goes under the metal backplate, I notice that some of the metal bits (holding capacitors on the other side) are pushing against the rubber plate. Like so (notice the six little "needles"):
> 
> 
> 
> What am I to do? Just assemble everything like this? Or am I doing something wrong?


You're fine. The rubber is to prevent shorting so its doing its job. No harm if a few of the pin solder points poke it. Its a beefy seal


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You're fine. The rubber is to prevent shorting so its doing its job. No harm if a few of the pin solder points poke it. Its a beefy seal


Thanks! I was more concerned if the constant pressure of the rubber gasket will have any negative effects on the pins.

Thanks again!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Thanks! I was more concerned if the constant pressure of the rubber gasket will have any negative effects on the pins.
> 
> Thanks again!


It will slightly pierce the rubber but nothing damaging or too concerning. I had that w/ my old Supreme HF and early P67 boards. Its doing its job by separating those pins from the metal back plate.


----------



## Lettuceman

Just to update, re installing Windows fixed my network issues.

One thing I changed was I made Windows not install drivers for new devices.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Just to update, re installing Windows fixed my network issues.
> 
> One thing I changed was I made Windows not install drivers for new devices.


Awesome! Thanks for updating us. Hopefully all is well after installing all your programs.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Need help from people with this board and an EK Supremacy water block.
> 
> When installing the rubber plate that goes under the metal backplate, I notice that some of the metal bits (holding capacitors on the other side) are pushing against the rubber plate. Like so (notice the six little "needles"):
> 
> What am I to do? Just assemble everything like this? Or am I doing something wrong?


That's exactly what it is supposed to do .... we don't want all those pointie electric thingies touching the metal backplate do we now







?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Just to update, re installing Windows fixed my network issues.
> 
> One thing I changed was I made Windows not install drivers for new devices.


Best advice ..... never let Windows do anything but update itself

1. Install Windows Updates manually, and wait 48 hours after Patch Tuesday to see if any 'gone wrong".

2. Carefully scrutinize any optional updates....OS ones OK, hardware drivers, nevah !

3. When ya update hardware ..... or uninstall drivers..... if Windoze "found hardware" and wants to do something, .... no thanks tell i no and install manually.

4. Be careful searching .... there's original manufacturer sites. 'we're trying to be helpful" sites, "we gonna bundle crap you don't need" sites and 'we included something dangerous" sites that host drivers.


----------



## Desolator4u

Hey guys, I have Corsair 4x4GB 1600Mhz Vengeance Memory (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004E0ZKLQ/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and my PC won't POST with all 4 modules installed and with the XMP Profile 9-9-9-24 1600MHz selected. It works fine at the default SPD speeds of 1333MHz though. These are also on ASUS QVL for this board.
Any idea as to what I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Hey guys, I have Corsair 4x4GB 1600Mhz Vengeance Memory (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004E0ZKLQ/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and my PC won't POST with all 4 modules installed and with the XMP Profile 9-9-9-24 1600MHz selected. It works fine at the default SPD speeds of 1333MHz though. These are also on ASUS QVL for this board.
> Any idea as to what I need to do?
> 
> Thanks


Try each stick individually and see if one of the sticks is faulty.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try each stick individually and see if one of the sticks is faulty.


All 4 work just fine, and also when it the board is reading them at 1333MHz, but it's when I select 9-9-9-24 1600MHz from the XMP Profile that it gave me, that's when I have the prob.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> All 4 work just fine, and also when it the board is reading them at 1333MHz, but it's when I select 9-9-9-24 1600MHz from the XMP Profile that it gave me, that's when I have the prob.


Try just inputting the values manually. That should do the trick.


----------



## SortOfGrim

You can try to give them a bit more voltage


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I have oft has trouble XMP setting and settings speed and timings worked just fine...... but 4 modules is harder than 2 modules and ya might have to increase voltagte, reduce timings or both.


----------



## alucardis666

Having a hard time getting a stable clock... at 4.4 with 1.225V currently... any help is much appreciated... I haven't gamed or tested with IBT yet... Just trying to get everything setup first... (Drivers, apps, settings, games installed etc...)

Would love if someone could post a template.... Temps aren't what I'd hoped for considering I'm running a H100i....I guess I should delid ASAP and place it on the die...

Thanks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Having a hard time getting a stable clock... at 4.4 with 1.225V currently... any help is much appreciated... I haven't gamed or tested with IBT yet... Just trying to get everything setup first... (Drivers, apps, settings, games installed etc...)
> 
> Would love if someone could post a template.... Temps aren't what I'd hoped for considering I'm running a H100i....I guess I should delid ASAP and place it on the die...
> 
> Thanks.


Read the haswell guide posted by darkwizzie here on ocn. Because "oh oh oh it's magic!"


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Read the haswell guide posted by darkwizzie here on ocn. Because "oh oh oh it's magic!"


Reading it now, thank you.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Having a hard time getting a stable clock... at 4.4 with 1.225V currently... any help is much appreciated... I haven't gamed or tested with IBT yet... Just trying to get everything setup first... (Drivers, apps, settings, games installed etc...)
> 
> Would love if someone could post a template.... Temps aren't what I'd hoped for considering I'm running a H100i....I guess I should delid ASAP and place it on the die...
> 
> Thanks.


Few CPUs will do better at that voltage ..... and Asus' new BIOSs have trashed my original OC's.

With original 0804 BIOS, I was at ......

40 multiplier / 40 cache ratio at Auto VID / 1.216 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
42 multiplier / 42 cache ratio at Auto VID / 1.152 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
44 multiplier / 44 cache ratio at 1.275 VID / 1.292 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.287 VID / 1.328 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
46 multiplier / 46 cache ratio at 1.38 VID / 1.428 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench

With new 1102 BIOS

45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.320 VID / 1.440 max observed Vcore under RoG Bench
46 multiplier / 43 cache ratio at 1.38 VID / 1.48 max observed Vcore under RoG Bench *

* Note: I have only done two test runs at this setting due to high voltages ....BSOD's on 1st, lowered cache ratio on second.

As you may have guessed, my OC goal was to maintain the highest OC I could reach without venturing very far into 1.40+ territory, while minimizing BIOS changes so as to maximize available performance and features. Therefore I am using adaptive voltage control and trying to maintain a high cache ratio. Asus recommends a cache ration of no more than 3 below ya CPU Multiplier, before performance impacts become evident; MSI says their tests showed best performance at 1 less. In the Haswell thread here on OCN, the general consensus is that Asus and MSI are wrong and that cache ratio has no impact on performance. My limited testing in this regard using RoG Bench showed no impact on 3 of the 4 benchmarks in RoG Real Bench but on the image editing portion the differences were significant.

Can't say what performance impacts specifically were the basis of MSI's and Asus recommendations tho MSIs generic statement was gaming related.

As for the temps..... you should expect temps on the H100 / H110 to be in the neighborhood of the better air coolers like the Noctua DH-14 and Phanteks PH-TC14-PE


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Few CPUs will do better at that voltage ..... and Asus' new BIOSs have trashed my original OC's.
> 
> With original 0804 BIOS, I was at ......
> 
> 40 multiplier / 40 cache ratio at Auto VID / 1.216 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
> 42 multiplier / 42 cache ratio at Auto VID / 1.152 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
> 44 multiplier / 44 cache ratio at 1.275 VID / 1.292 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
> 45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.287 VID / 1.328 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
> 46 multiplier / 46 cache ratio at 1.38 VID / 1.428 max observed Vcore under RoG Real Bench
> 
> With new 1102 BIOS
> 
> 45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.320 VID / 1.440 max observed Vcore under RoG Bench
> 46 multiplier / 43 cache ratio at 1.38 VID / 1.48 max observed Vcore under RoG Bench *
> 
> * Note: I have only done two test runs at this setting due to high voltages ....BSOD's on 1st, lowered cache ratio on second.
> 
> As you may have guessed, my OC goal was to maintain the highest OC I could reach without venturing very far into 1.40+ territory, while minimizing BIOS changes so as to maximize available performance and features. Therefore I am using adaptive voltage control and trying to maintain a high cache ratio. Asus recommends a cache ration of no more than 3 below ya CPU Multiplier, before performance impacts become evident; MSI says their tests showed best performance at 1 less. In the Haswell thread here on OCN, the general consensus is that Asus and MSI are wrong and that cache ratio has no impact on performance. My limited testing in this regard using RoG Bench showed no impact on 3 of the 4 benchmarks in RoG Real Bench but on the image editing portion the differences were significant.
> 
> Can't say what performance impacts specifically were the basis of MSI's and Asus recommendations tho MSIs generic statement was gaming related.
> 
> As for the temps..... you should expect temps on the H100 / H110 to be in the neighborhood of the better air coolers like the Noctua DH-14 and Phanteks PH-TC14-PE


Thanks... My ultimate goal was to reach 4.7-4.8 Ghz.... but I guess I'll settle for 4.5-4.6 IF I can get there without putting the chip in an electric chair and my temps are reasonable...

I'll keep trying it.

Could anyone post a template/screen shots of their bios? I'd like to see if I'm messing with the appropriate values...

Here's my current setup...

Latest bios installed [1102]

Ai Overclock Tuner - XMP
Profile # 1
CPU Strap 100Mhz
PLL selection @ Auto
Filter @ Auto

ASUS Multi Enhance @ Auto
Sync All Cores @ 44
Min CPU Cache @ Auto
Max CPU Cache @ 44

Internal PLL Overvolt @ Enabled
Dram Freq Ratio @ Auto
Xtreme Tweaking @ Enabled
CPU Level Up @ Auto
EPU @ Disabled

Digi+ Power Control

LLC @ Level 7
CPU Volt Freq @ Manual
CPU Fixed Freq @ 300
CPU Power Phase Cont @ Extreme
CPU Power Duty Cont @ Extreme
CPU Current @ 120%
CPU Power Thermal @ 130
CPU Input Boot Voltage @ Auto
DRAM Current Capability @ 120%
DRAM Voltage Freq @ Manual
Dram Fixed Freq @ 300
Dram Power Phase Cont @ Extreme

Tweaker's Paradise

All @ Auto

CPU Power Management

Intel SpeedStep @ Disabled
Turbo Mode @ Enabled

Everything Else on Auto

CPU Vcore @ Manual
CPU Core Volt Override @ 1.28V
CPU Cache Volt @ Manual
CPU Cache Volt Override @ 1.124V
DRAM @ 1.65
CPU Spread Spec @ Disabled
BCLK Recovery @ Enabled

And that's about it....


----------



## JackNaylorPE

You have waaaay more changes than i do









I set:

XMP
Min and Max Cache ratio to same number
Adaptive Voltage
Voltage and multiplier settings per previous post

Might wanna look at this

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> You have waaaay more changes than i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set:
> 
> XMP
> Min and Max Cache ratio to same number
> Adaptive Voltage
> Voltage settings per previous post
> 
> Might wanna look at this
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


Great read thanks for sharing... I'm gonna fine tune some stuff... Seems Adaptive works best for me... Was able to play an 30 minutes of BF4 and 1 SCII Mission before BSOD. Gonna keep tweaking.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Oddly, I didn't see any difference in voltages temps with cache ratios from 39 to 46. Setting cache to 39 with the new BIOS at gave me 81C on hottest core at 4.6 Ghz whereas Auto (Which defaults to 39) I hit only 75C on the new BIOS....so go figure.,,,,and 43 got me the same 75C


----------



## Ovrclck

Tight squeeze but it'll work.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantomas 007

About USB Bios flashback.

The manual said to download-extract and rename the last bios update to M6H.CAP. The rename it's manual or must rename it via some special ASUS software ?


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> About USB Bios flashback.
> 
> The manual said to download-extract and rename the last bios update to M6H.CAP. The rename it's manual or must rename it via some special ASUS software ?


manual...? i dont know of any software for simply renaming files


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> About USB Bios flashback.
> 
> The manual said to download-extract and rename the last bios update to M6H.CAP. The rename it's manual or must rename it via some special ASUS software ?


You just need to rename it like you do any file in windows.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*


How are you gonna route this?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you gonna route this?
Click to expand...

I changed one of the fittings to a 45 for now. My 800D has a false mid floor, I'll feed it through one of those outlets in the front. I bought a 25mm extention as well, if that doesn't work, I'll just feed it through the back then back out to the EK terminal.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisz9*
> 
> manual...? i dont know of any software for simply renaming files


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You just need to rename it like you do any file in windows.


Yes i mean to rename like the other files in WIndows.So the procedure it's correct but the system still remain off







Had anyone check-knows if a motherboard with no CPU installed, when start make any checks in other parts (RAM etc) or stuck on CPU ?


----------



## bella2012

Can anyone tell me if the package of a new Asus Maximus VI Hero is factory sealed when you buy it ?

I received mine with a box that I could just open and the anti static plastic the motherboard was in was not sealed also.
I have some issue's with the new build and the motherboard is one of the suspecs,... wonder if mine was opened/used before and returned as rma.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bella2012*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the package of a new Asus Maximus VI Hero is factory sealed when you buy it ?
> 
> I received mine with a box that I could just open and the anti static plastic the motherboard was in was not sealed also.
> I have some issue's with the new build and the motherboard is one of the suspecs,... wonder if mine was opened/used before and returned as rma.


not sealed anymore, just a plastic cover


----------



## bella2012

Oke thank you.


----------



## krisz9

Mine wasnt sealed either.


----------



## OutlawII

Mine was not sealed either just plastic cover,but it smelled new!


----------



## bella2012

It did not look like it was used, I just thought if it should be sealed it might have been used and returned to the store as rma.

Perhaps that would help me a bit with pinpointing the problem I have because my system keeps freezing up and every other component seem to be ok.


----------



## gdubc

I haven't seen a sealed ROG board in a while. They usually aren't sealed so they look purdy through the window. Even the black edition boards at $500 aren't sealed.


----------



## krisz9

Well there still could be a problem with the mobo. I had to go back and exchange mine as the one I got first wouldn't post.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bella2012*
> 
> It did not look like it was used, I just thought if it should be sealed it might have been used and returned to the store as rma.
> 
> Perhaps that would help me a bit with pinpointing the problem I have because my system keeps freezing up and every other component seem to be ok.


Q-LED? BSOD?


----------



## iatacs19

With this latest 1102 BIOS, my CPU requires more voltage at the same speed to remain stable. I will be downgrading back to the 0903 version.

It would be good if ASUS actually told you what they changed instead of some silly excuse for not providing details: "competitive reasons". Utter garbage of a reason. I guess it's my fault for buying their products.


----------



## bella2012

In reply to SortOfGrim, Please allow me to tell the full story on the issue ( hope this is the right place for it, sorry if it aint)

To first answer your question, I get no BSOD, it just freezes and I have to reset the PC.
Is Q-LED is the little display of on motherboard? This always says A0

The issue:

I got a brand new PC and it keeps freezing up.
When it freezes its like looking at a screenshot, nothing on screen moves including the windows clock.
There is no error message of BSOD, after rebooting (physically) the event log show no errors.
The freezes does not seem to be related to workload, somethimes I can play BF4 for hours without any freezes, somethimes I boot up and it freezes straight aaway.
The other day it was freezing up at the Windows 8.1 installation screen (at the point where apps can be downloaded/installed)
When it freezes, somethimes USB loses power (I see teh backlight of my keyboard go out), but not always.
The freezes coem randomly, exept when Im working in Cyberlink Powerdirector. Once I hit start to start rendering a video project it freezes within 2 minutes, but often after seconds of hitting start.

So far I reinstalled Windows 8.1 over 6 times, applied latest updates and drivers of the Asus website.
I updated to the latest BIOS.
I tried the lastest and older drivers for my video card (installed from nvidea website), I also swapped my video card for an other one.
I ran memtest86 2 times (7 cycles), no errors found.I checked cabling, all seem to be firmly attached.
I ran Prime95 for an hour, I did not freeze. I checked temperatures and these are ok, also under load.

I dont know whet else I can do to find out what the issue is.

My full system specs are:

- Asus Maxumus VI Hero
- 4770K
- Noctua NH-D14
- 2 x 8 GB Trident-X (dual kit, 2133MHz)
- Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (OS drive)
- WD caviar black 2 TB (data drive)
- Seasonic X-750
- MSI GTX 680 (also tried with my old 470)
- Corsair 750D
- Windows 8.1 Home premium (64 bit)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bella2012*
> 
> In reply to SortOfGrim, Please allow me to tell the full story on the issue ( hope this is the right place for it, sorry if it aint)
> 
> To first answer your question, I get no BSOD, it just freezes and I have to reset the PC.
> *Is Q-LED is the little display of on motherboard? This always says A0*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The issue:
> 
> I got a brand new PC and it keeps freezing up.
> When it freezes its like looking at a screenshot, nothing on screen moves including the windows clock.
> There is no error message of BSOD, after rebooting (physically) the event log show no errors.
> The freezes does not seem to be related to workload, somethimes I can play BF4 for hours without any freezes, somethimes I boot up and it freezes straight aaway.
> The other day it was freezing up at the Windows 8.1 installation screen (at the point where apps can be downloaded/installed)
> When it freezes, somethimes USB loses power (I see teh backlight of my keyboard go out), but not always.
> The freezes coem randomly, exept when Im working in Cyberlink Powerdirector. Once I hit start to start rendering a video project it freezes within 2 minutes, but often after seconds of hitting start.
> 
> So far I reinstalled Windows 8.1 over 6 times, applied latest updates and drivers of the Asus website.
> I updated to the latest BIOS.
> I tried the lastest and older drivers for my video card (installed from nvidea website), I also swapped my video card for an other one.
> I ran memtest86 2 times (7 cycles), no errors found.I checked cabling, all seem to be firmly attached.
> I ran Prime95 for an hour, I did not freeze. I checked temperatures and these are ok, also under load.
> 
> I dont know whet else I can do to find out what the issue is.
> 
> My full system specs are:
> 
> - Asus Maxumus VI Hero
> - 4770K
> - Noctua NH-D14
> - 2 x 8 GB Trident-X (dual kit, 2133MHz)
> - Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (OS drive)
> - WD caviar black 2 TB (data drive)
> - Seasonic X-750
> - MSI GTX 680 (also tried with my old 470)
> - Corsair 750D
> - Windows 8.1 Home premium (64 bit)


Hello Netherlands!









*Yeah, along with the tiny leds (mem, hdd, etc) AO is good*
Idk much about W8.1 so can't help you with that.

OC? if so can you make some pix of the BIOS (using an usb fat32)


----------



## bella2012

Im using the default BIOS settings and only selected XMP profile 1 for the RAM to be recognized with correct speed and timings.


----------



## coelacanth

I just got this motherboard for a new build. I need to learn about overclocking Haswell on this board.

i7-4770K
2 x 8GB G.Skill Trident X 2400
Cooler Master V1000
Samsung Evo 750GB

Everything else is getting reused from my current comp.


----------



## L36

New BIOS is out.


----------



## Chomuco

nice! bios 1203 http://www.asus.com/es/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support_Knowledge


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I just got this motherboard for a new build. I need to learn about overclocking Haswell on this board.
> 
> i7-4770K
> 2 x 8GB G.Skill Trident X 2400
> Cooler Master V1000
> Samsung Evo 750GB
> 
> Everything else is getting reused from my current comp.


Looking good!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> nice! bios 1203 http://www.asus.com/es/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support_Knowledge


I'm still rocking 0804. Still no need to update. 4.7 stable

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> After 2 months of use the system today didn't boot up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus Maximus VI Hero C2 show 00 error. Any idea ? Can i solve the problem ?


Update for my problem.Yesterday i bought a second cheep motherboard https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H81MA/ to test the 4770k.The system didn't boot up.So the 4770k it's dead and i had already talked with Intel support.It's possible to have damage to motherboard ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Update for my problem.Yesterday i bought a second cheep motherboard https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H81MA/ to test the 4770k.The system didn't boot up.So the 4770k it's dead and i had already talked with Intel support.It's possible to have damage to motherboard ?


man that sucks! Definitely sounds like it's your cpu. There's always a possibility but i doubt it did any damage to your board.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> man that sucks! Definitely sounds like it's your cpu. There's always a possibility but i doubt it did any damage to your board.


It's possible anyone to start the motherboard without CPU installed or had already tried to tell me the behaviour of the board ? Stuck on 00 and the CPU led it's red or someting else ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> It's possible anyone to start the motherboard without CPU installed or had already tried to tell me the behaviour of the board ? Stuck on 00 and the CPU led it's red or someting else ?


Have to have cpu installed


----------



## alucardis666

Once more if anyone would like to assist me...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455978/4770k-maximus-hero-overclocking-to-4-6ghz


----------



## Deuce65

Does anyone know, the EK southbridge water block, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22320/ex-blc-1598/EK_ASUS_ROG_M6G_Southbridge_Chipset_Liquid_Cooling_Block_EK-SB_ASUS_M6G_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1914
does it block a PCIe slot on this board. EK is unclear; they say it does on the gene board but don't say anything about this one and looking at it, it doesn't seem possible for it to NOT block a slot.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Does anyone know, the EK southbridge water block, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22320/ex-blc-1598/EK_ASUS_ROG_M6G_Southbridge_Chipset_Liquid_Cooling_Block_EK-SB_ASUS_M6G_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1914
> does it block a PCIe slot on this board. EK is unclear; they say it does on the gene board but don't say anything about this one and looking at it, it doesn't seem possible for it to NOT block a slot.


No it does not. I installed mine but ended up removing it. Too much of a pain to route the tubing in my 800D.


----------



## SortOfGrim

haha!


----------



## jameyscott

I'm going to test out the latest bios soom and hopefully I can turn down my voltage compared to 1102. I'll probably just have to go vack to 804 so I can turn down my voltage again. I have no clue why the later bioses made me pump moee voltage to get stability again. Kinda silly.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm going to test out the latest bios soom and hopefully I can turn down my voltage compared to 1102. I'll probably just have to go vack to 804 so I can turn down my voltage again. I have no clue why the later bioses made me pump moee voltage to get stability again. Kinda silly.


Thank you. I look forward to you reporting back after testing it out. I updated to 1002 and it's working fine for me. I use stock and increated Core Ratio to 40 from 39 and it goes to 1.2v max at 4.0GHz. I'm not even sure how good that is, but my temps are like 50C while playing BF4 online with 64 players.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm going to test out the latest bios soom and hopefully I can turn down my voltage compared to 1102. I'll probably just have to go vack to 804 so I can turn down my voltage again. I have no clue why the later bioses made me pump moee voltage to get stability again. Kinda silly.


Give the new bios a go, I don't know why you needed more voltage for stability, other than that you always needed that higher voltage and it was just masked by LLC or something else. My chip is unique, but I was able to get stability with less voltage on this bios, just having to jump up in unique circumstances.


----------



## totte86

Hello thread







.

Im sitting on a really old system (e6550, 8800gt) and thinking of buying this nice board for my new build. Have read the entire thread in 3-4 days now ^^ and its seems that there are a few problems with the board. Im still confident that I will try for it anyway and if I run into any problems they will be fixable, or rma that ****







.

Anyway Im sending my audio through coaxial spdif(audigy 2) to my receiver atm. I want to use the optical connection on the hero motherboard and is this able to give my receiver dts and dolby digital for it to decode? I dont want the motherboard to decode anything just pass it to the reciever. I dont think this would be an issue but this quote made me second guess my gut feeling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I get PLII Movie, PLII Music, Stereo, and Stereo x2 on the optical


I think I saw somewhere that you can activate something in the soundsettings to send dts and dolby through the optical spdif. Is this correct?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totte86*
> 
> Hello thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Im sitting on a really old system (e6550, 8800gt) and thinking of buying this nice board for my new build. Have read the entire thread in 3-4 days now ^^ and its seems that there are a few problems with the board. Im still confident that I will try for it anyway and if I run into any problems they will be fixable, or rma that ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway Im sending my audio through coaxial spdif(audigy 2) to my receiver atm. I want to use the optical connection on the hero motherboard and is this able to give my receiver dts and dolby digital for it to decode? I dont want the motherboard to decode anything just pass it to the reciever. I dont think this would be an issue but this quote made me second guess my gut feeling.
> I think I saw somewhere that you can activate something in the soundsettings to send dts and dolby through the optical spdif. Is this correct?


You cannot but I believe hacked realtek drivers might allow it.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You cannot but I believe hacked realtek drivers might allow it.


Hacked drivers you say? Got a link???


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Thank you. I look forward to you reporting back after testing it out. I updated to 1002 and it's working fine for me. I use stock and increated Core Ratio to 40 from 39 and it goes to 1.2v max at 4.0GHz. I'm not even sure how good that is, but my temps are like 50C while playing BF4 online with 64 players.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Give the new bios a go, I don't know why you needed more voltage for stability, other than that you always needed that higher voltage and it was just masked by LLC or something else. My chip is unique, but I was able to get stability with less voltage on this bios, just having to jump up in unique circumstances.


It might be mid week before I can. I'm switching to the EVGA x79 dark and 3930k tomorrow for my main build.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Hacked drivers you say? Got a link???


Double post because mobile. Sue me.









Just search hacked realtek drivers techpowerup should be the first link. Click that one. Mobile is not friendly with posting links atm.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Double post because mobile. Sue me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just search hacked realtek drivers techpowerup should be the first link. Click that one. Mobile is not friendly with posting links atm.


Gotcha thanks.

EDIT:

All I would like is for my audio to not start up with windows at 100% volume... when using Optical Audio... Any fix for this?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totte86*
> 
> Hello thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sitting on a really old system (e6550, 8800gt) and thinking of buying this nice board for my new build. Have read the entire thread in 3-4 days now ^^ and its seems that there are a few problems with the board. Im still confident that I will try for it anyway and if I run into any problems they will be fixable, or rma that ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway Im sending my audio through coaxial spdif(audigy 2) to my receiver atm. I want to use the optical connection on the hero motherboard and is this able to give my receiver dts and dolby digital for it to decode? I dont want the motherboard to decode anything just pass it to the reciever. I dont think this would be an issue but this quote made me second guess my gut feeling.
> 
> 
> *I think I saw somewhere that you can activate something in the soundsettings to send dts and dolby through the optical spdif. Is this correct?*


yes, it's somewhere in the realtek software and also in the Windows sound settings

edit: I just use the software from Asus


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I just got this motherboard for a new build. I need to learn about overclocking Haswell on this board.
> 
> i7-4770K
> 2 x 8GB G.Skill Trident X 2400
> Cooler Master V1000
> Samsung Evo 750GB
> 
> Everything else is getting reused from my current comp.


I had 46 multiplier / 46 cache ration on BIOS 0804..... BIOS upgrade to 1102 killed it..... now only 46/43 as temps were 7C higher and Vcore went from 1.42 to 1.50 under adaptive control on new BIOS at same settings

Suggest you watch the videos on Youtube and Z87 OC thread on RoG forums to start

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking/page6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoaAT5TkXc4


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Does anyone know, the EK southbridge water block, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22320/ex-blc-1598/EK_ASUS_ROG_M6G_Southbridge_Chipset_Liquid_Cooling_Block_EK-SB_ASUS_M6G_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1914
> does it block a PCIe slot on this board. EK is unclear; they say it does on the gene board but don't say anything about this one and looking at it, it doesn't seem possible for it to NOT block a slot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Does anyone know, the EK southbridge water block, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22320/ex-blc-1598/EK_ASUS_ROG_M6G_Southbridge_Chipset_Liquid_Cooling_Block_EK-SB_ASUS_M6G_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1914
> does it block a PCIe slot on this board. EK is unclear; they say it does on the gene board but don't say anything about this one and looking at it, it doesn't seem possible for it to NOT block a slot.


If ya can get the block in, ya still have the issue of getting the tubing routed .... many who have bought it, wind up just using the upper portion and not installing the SB block..... given the cost of the EK Block for the Hero, the Maximus VI Formula which has additional features and already had a block installed is a very attractive alternative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm going to test out the latest bios soom and hopefully I can turn down my voltage compared to 1102. I'll probably just have to go vack to 804 so I can turn down my voltage again. I have no clue why the later bioses made me pump moee voltage to get stability again. Kinda silly.


I had the exact same experience with the M6F..... Asus isn't answering any inquiries.


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone else getting a low electrical buzz from the onboard audio when using the Optical audio port and DTS 5.1?

EDIT:

I got so fed up with the onboard audio blasting @ 100% volume each boot, and the weird windows sound distortions that I uninstalled the driver and shut down to pop in my old Sound Blaster Z card... however for one reason or another my system now no longer powers on!!!

I have the power and reset lights on the board lit, and I've tried the jumper method to clear the bios... but it doesn't power. How can this be and what do you recommend I try to fix?!

Very bizarre issue...

EDIT 2:

Got it working again after playing with the jumper for about 5 straight minutes... strange...

re-installing my soundblaster now... Shame I couldn't get the onboard working properly... Maybe the next driver will be better.


----------



## Ovrclck

Got a question for you fellaz. A few months back I had an erroneous stand off that I didn't remove which was rubbing behind the pcix slot and eventually killed one of my cards. Took about 1 month and the video card was literally dead. Do you think there might be some permanent damage to the slot? Since removing the extra standoff, I haven't had any issues. Just worried that I may be slowing degrading my vid card. Volts look fine. Am I crazy? lol


----------



## jameyscott

It should be just fine only thing it was doing is grounding it. If you no longer have the issue the board should be fine.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It should be just fine only thing it was doing is grounding it. If you no longer have the issue the board should be fine.


Oh okay cool, just a bit traumatized is all. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## VeerK

Anyone experiencing any issues with Adaptive Voltage OC on 1203?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Anyone experiencing any issues with Adaptive Voltage OC on 1203?


No more than the usual dangers... lol


----------



## VeerK

How is using Adaptive with C states any different than using Manual with C states? Do they scale differently?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> How is using Adaptive with C states any different than using Manual with C states? Do they scale differently?


Yes, and certain apps/benches can push you're voltage REALLY high with adaptive pending the load. I had set 1.402 in bios for 4.5 with adaptive, and at 70% load it spiked up to 1.48!!!


----------



## thrgk

where can I find CPU Override voltage, override LLC, and Ring voltage in the bios? I have been looking and looking for hours and no joy.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> where can I find CPU Override voltage, override LLC, and Ring voltage in the bios? I have been looking and looking for hours and no joy.


I suggest you watch this video first








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI


----------



## SortOfGrim

Does anyone have an issue with the low volume the onboard produces on max?
I mean I have the volume of the 3.5mm jack speaker on 100% and the volume on my headset at 100% too but it's just not that loud.

edit: nevermind, it's probably due to the headset


----------



## theilya

anyone got the changelog for the new 1203 bios?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone got the changelog for the new 1203 bios?


"Improved system stability"
lol


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> "Improved system stability"
> lol


haha, good one.

Going to wait for people to test it out vs 1102 I guess


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> haha, good one.
> 
> Going to wait for people to test it out vs 1102 I guess


If your overclock is stable..No need to update.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yes, and certain apps/benches can push you're voltage REALLY high with adaptive pending the load. I had set 1.402 in bios for 4.5 with adaptive, and at 70% load it spiked up to 1.48!!!


ACX instructions will raise voltage by 0.1

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking/page6


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Apparently no one does

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42253-NEW-MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-1203-Bios&country=&status=

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20131227180007774&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20131129003407165&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> haha, good one.
> 
> Going to wait for people to test it out vs 1102 I guess


I have 1002 .... Asus would not provide Tech Support on a wireless issue unless I upgraded to latest BIOS claiming that "new driver might not be compatible with old BIOS..... had no commemnt when I indicated that "new driver" was significantly older than new BIOS so shud work with old BIOS which was current when it was released.

In any case 1102 killed my 4.6 GHz OC profile

Went from 46 multiplier / 46 cache at 1.38VID and 1.42/1.44 peak adaptive voltage to 46/43 with peaks at 1.44/1.48 .... stable under RoG bench but crashed after 3 seconds ion the "new" XTU .... seeemd to run fine on old version.


----------



## thrgk

not home to check the manual, but the bottom 6 sata ports are intel and the top 4 are not correct?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> not home to check the manual, but the bottom 6 sata ports are intel and the top 4 are not correct?


Correct


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> not home to check the manual, but the bottom 6 sata ports are intel and the top 4 are not correct?


no, the top *6* are Intel, the bottom *2* are ASMedia


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> where can I find CPU Override voltage, override LLC, and Ring voltage in the bios? I have been looking and looking for hours and no joy.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you watch this video first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI
Click to expand...

Sweet, thanks for that!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Sweet, thanks for that!


Np! I originally came from x58 and this video helped me immensely.


----------



## Jodiuh

P55 here and this BIOS looks like an explosion of farts! Honestly, the Tweaker's Paradise section looks like a bunch of made up terms that do nothing.

So far I am stable @ 4.2Ghz, but it needs 1.3V. 1.25V will occasionally crash BF4 or fail to resume from sleep.


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Anyone pairing this motherboard with the Haswell i7-4771 CPU? If so, are they playing nicely together?

I know I have a non-K CPU (i7-4771), but I am seriously considering this board for it's supposedly great on-board sound and beautiful looks. That red & black color scheme would look nice in my case. Plus, this board is only about $40 more than the ASUS Z87- Plus I have been looking at. I know functionality is more important than looks, but damn, the Z87-Plus is one ugly board! Still, I haven't ruled it out, yet.

By the way, isn't this board a little more "power hungry" than most other boards? I read an early review on this board that mentioned this and stated that a future BIOS update may fix this. Do we know if this has been fixed?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Anyone pairing this motherboard with the Haswell i7-4771 CPU? If so, are they playing nicely together?
> 
> I know I have a non-K CPU (i7-4771), but I am seriously considering this board for it's supposedly great on-board sound and beautiful looks. That red & black color scheme would look nice in my case. Plus, this board is only about $40 more than the ASUS Z87- Plus I have been looking at. I know functionality is more important than looks, but damn, the Z87-Plus is one ugly board! Still, I haven't ruled it out, yet.
> 
> By the way, isn't this board a little more "power hungry" than most other boards? I read an early review on this board that mentioned this and stated that a future BIOS update may fix this. Do we know if this has been fixed?


Onboard sound with current drivers is a nightmare...


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Onboard sound with current drivers is a nightmare...


Was just reading about others having the same issue in the Negative reviews on Newegg. Apparently, this must be a common problem with this board. This is why I try and research my components as much as possible. Still, I guess we're taking a gamble every time we buy something, but considering how expensive this motherboard is, this is inexcusable.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Was just reading about others having the same issue in the Negative reviews on Newegg. Apparently, this must be a common problem with this board. This is why I try and research my components as much as possible. Still, I guess we're taking a gamble every time we buy something, but considering how expensive this motherboard is, this is inexcusable.


Agreed. You can probably look at a few of my earlier posts to see the nightmare and headaches I had with it... Went back to my Sounblaster Zx after a few days of fussing with the onboard...

-sigh- maybe one day I'll try it again and see...

Any who on another note...

Did you guys check this out?

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/be_quiet_dark_rock_pro_3_hsf.html

Never heard of them, but the 2 was apparently a cooling beast... wondering If I should swap the H100i out for this guy and retry my OC *Not loving the H100i as I'd hopped I would... *


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Onboard sound with current drivers is a nightmare...


oh?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone else getting a low electrical buzz from the onboard audio when using the Optical audio port and DTS 5.1?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I got so fed up with the onboard audio blasting @ 100% volume each boot, and the weird windows sound distortions that I uninstalled the driver and shut down to pop in my old Sound Blaster Z card... however for one reason or another my system now no longer powers on!!!
> 
> I have the power and reset lights on the board lit, and I've tried the jumper method to clear the bios... but it doesn't power. How can this be and what do you recommend I try to fix?!
> 
> Very bizarre issue...
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> Got it working again after playing with the jumper for about 5 straight minutes... strange...
> 
> re-installing my soundblaster now... Shame I couldn't get the onboard working properly... Maybe the next driver will be better.


Yes...


----------



## jameyscott

I believe ASUS is drunk. Their BIOS's are getting worse and worse... When my friend gets back from vacation and lets me borrow a case, I'll be "downgrading" to the 804 one. That was by far the best BIOS I used.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe ASUS is drunk. Their BIOS's are getting worse and worse... When my friend gets back from vacation and lets me borrow a case, I'll be "downgrading" to the 804 one. That was by far the best BIOS I used.


Maybe I should give the downgrade a shot too... Who knows maybe I'll even hit 4.6 lol


----------



## uaedroid

The 1203 BIOS is very stable for me. I only noticed that the code indicator became 40. It was AO before from older BIOSes. What does 40 means?


----------



## thrgk

i forgot when i watched the video, but the uncore voltage is the cpu cache voltage right?

and the min/max cpu ration is the uncore frequency?


----------



## VeerK

Cache ratio = uncore = vring


----------



## VeerK

I have seen no difference from 804 to 1203, none whatsoever. I can't imagine what stability improvements were made but I have certainly experienced no degradation. Wonder why so many negative experiences for some and not others.


----------



## kel619

Hello guys, Im not sure if you can help me of if this is the right place to post.

I have Asus Maximus VI Hero since last November and I have already replaced a CMOS battery and the current one is down to 3V, my issue is that Time stops incrementing in BIOS and while using the PC the time lags behind (like by hours).
Then I Replace CMOS battery and everything is fine again.

I know about computers and generally CMOS batteries last for years not months... Also if I might add my CPU fans don`t start up unless I manually set them to over 90% from bios. For me this is not normal.

MB came with BIOS version: 0804/0903 (not sure)
Current BIOS Version: 1102 (last month updated)
Will update to new one as well.

Am I being too hasty if I RMA?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## VeerK

I think the bios time issue has been brought up before, either here or on the ROG forums, so definitely look at those before you RMA. I do think the fan issue might be a power issue, what kind of fans are you using? And clearly the cmos you replaced with went bad.


----------



## StillFunkyB

On 1102 BIOS here with 4770K.

I watched that ASUS YouTube video linked a couple pages back. That was very informative, thank you.

I followed that video with my RAM set on AUTO (1333) and to get 4.6 I need adaptive voltage set at 1.400. During AIDA stress it jumps up to 1.48. Temps got as high as 78c (cpu has been delid with CL Pro under and MX-4 on top with Kraken X-60).

Any voltage below 1.4 will BSOD during boot.

I'm wondering if I should downgrade the BIOS? Quite a few posts saying they like 804 best.

Currently running at 44 with 1.280v adaptive. AIDA stress ran for 10 minutes without any issues.


----------



## hoevito

Simple question hopefully, but can anyone tell me where in the BIOS i would need to go to switch the primary graphics output to the middle PCI slot as I'm running an SLI setup and I'd like to use the bottom card as the primary?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillFunkyB*
> 
> On 1102 BIOS here with 4770K.
> 
> I watched that ASUS YouTube video linked a couple pages back. That was very informative, thank you.
> 
> I followed that video with my RAM set on AUTO (1333) and to get 4.6 I need adaptive voltage set at 1.400. During AIDA stress it jumps up to 1.48. Temps got as high as 78c (cpu has been delid with CL Pro under and MX-4 on top with Kraken X-60).
> 
> Any voltage below 1.4 will BSOD during boot.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should downgrade the BIOS? Quite a few posts saying they like 804 best.
> 
> Currently running at 44 with 1.280v adaptive. AIDA stress ran for 10 minutes without any issues.


Best not to stress with adaptive. For the same reason you stated, .08 isn't the worst voltage jump you could see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Simple question hopefully, but can anyone tell me where in the BIOS i would need to go to switch the primary graphics output to the middle PCI slot as I'm running an SLI setup and I'd like to use the bottom card as the primary?


Top card is always primary. Why do you want the second card to be primary?


----------



## StillFunkyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Best not to stress with adaptive. For the same reason you stated, .08 isn't the worst voltage jump you could see.
> Top card is always primary. Why do you want the second card to be primary?


I thought in that video the guy from Asus said that the AIDA stress test was OK to run, but not Prime or IBT, etc....?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillFunkyB*
> 
> I thought in that video the guy from Asus said that the AIDA stress test was OK to run, but not Prime or IBT, etc....?


You saw a .08 jump in voltage, if you consider that okay, then keep on doing that. A lot of what that video says is true, but some things like the 1:1 cache ratio has been proven false


----------



## StillFunkyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You saw a .08 jump in voltage, if you consider that okay, then keep on doing that. A lot of what that video says is true, but some things like the 1:1 cache ratio has been proven false


Well, I don't want to run @ 1.4+ volts. That can't be good.

I'm just going to have to settle for 4.4 and call it a day. First time I've ever gotten a really bad clocking CPU.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillFunkyB*
> 
> I thought in that video the guy from Asus said that the AIDA stress test was OK to run, but not Prime or IBT, etc....?


You're not supposed to run the stress test under Adaptive Mode, that's only in Manual Mode to find your stable voltage, which you then apply in Adaptive Mode.


----------



## StillFunkyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> You're not supposed to run the stress test under Adaptive Mode, that's only in Manual Mode to find your stable voltage, which you then apply in Adaptive Mode.


Ok, I see that now.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillFunkyB*
> 
> Well, I don't want to run @ 1.4+ volts. That can't be good.
> 
> I'm just going to have to settle for 4.4 and call it a day. First time I've ever gotten a really bad clocking CPU.


What is your eventual input voltage and cache ratio/ voltage set at?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillFunkyB*
> 
> Well, I don't want to run @ 1.4+ volts. That can't be good.
> 
> I'm just going to have to settle for 4.4 and call it a day. First time I've ever gotten a really bad clocking CPU.


Good idea, 1.4V is too high. You will no doubt have to deal with more heat and degradation. 4.4 at 1.25V is solid, CPU is a dud OCer, not your fault. Besides, it seems you got lucky in the past so silicon karma was bound to catch up to you.


----------



## StillFunkyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What is your eventual input voltage and cache ratio/ voltage set at?


I set the tuner to XMP, multi to 44, voltage to adaptive, and 1.280. Didn't change any other settings.

Played BF4 for 2 hours without issue.


----------



## StillFunkyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Good idea, 1.4V is too high. You will no doubt have to deal with more heat and degradation. 4.4 at 1.25V is solid, CPU is a dud OCer, not your fault. Besides, it seems you got lucky in the past so silicon karma was bound to catch up to you.


True.

I ain't mad. 500MHz is better than nothin'.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillFunkyB*
> 
> I set the tuner to XMP, multi to 44, voltage to adaptive, and 1.280. Didn't change any other settings.
> 
> Played BF4 for 2 hours without issue.


Well there is your issue. You don't know how to OC haswell. I suggest you read the guide on here started by darkwizzie.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe ASUS is drunk. Their BIOS's are getting worse and worse... When my friend gets back from vacation and lets me borrow a case, I'll be "downgrading" to the 804 one. That was by far the best BIOS I used.


Am a M6F user not Hero .... I been using GD65 in this price category for my builds.... but .....

I am getting quite concerned that they have been totally silent on the subject ....... after 0804, there was a 09xx and 10xx, thta were pulled in a matter of days after release and then 1102 and 1203.

I have been posting in various threads user forums in which Asus reps usually actively participate but there has been no response .... it's as if there is an "information lockdown" on the subject and everyone has been forbidden to speak. I suggest we keep asking and maybe the colume of the requests will result in some action

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42253-NEW-MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-1203-Bios/page2
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking/page6
http://vip.asus.com/forum/post_reply.aspx?source=post_reply&SLanguage=en-us&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&id=20131231011745974
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20131129003407165&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Best not to stress with adaptive. For the same reason you stated, .08 isn't the worst voltage jump you could see.
> Top card is always primary. Why do you want the second card to be primary?


Just to ease the load on the top card...I'm running two Lightning 780's on air for now...is it even possible?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Just to ease the load on the top card...I'm running two Lightning 780's on air for now...is it even possible?


Nope, not possible. Just gotta deal with the heat or get out of the kitchen (or buy waterblocks)


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope, not possible. Just gotta deal with the heat or get out of the kitchen (or buy waterblocks)


Oh well, guess that gives me an excuse to finally go under water lol...


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillFunkyB*
> 
> I thought in that video the guy from Asus said that the AIDA stress test was OK to run, but not Prime or IBT, etc....?


OK on manual, not on adaptive.... Adaptive adds 0.1 any time AVX instructions are called for.

Should read this

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking/page1
Quote:


> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, we recommend using Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You saw a .08 jump in voltage, if you consider that okay, then keep on doing that. A lot of what that video says is true, but some things like the 1:1 cache ratio has been proven false


I don 't recall anything about a 1:1 ratio ....I do recall a statement saying that a cache setting more than 3 below ya multiplier can affect performance in certain programs..... that I have personally confirmed as have others.

Run RoG Real Bench specifically the image editing portion..... the image editing portion clearly confirms this. The procedure I used was .... Run it once and discard results, then run 3 more times and average the 3 results.

45 CPU Multiplier / 45 Cache Ratio = 119,452
45 CPU Multiplier / 42 Cache Ratio = 119,432 (0.02% drop)
45 CPU Multiplier / 39 Cache Ratio = 116,750 (2.31% drop)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> The 1203 BIOS is very stable for me. I only noticed that the code indicator became 40. It was AO before from older BIOSes. What does 40 means?


Well the only description for 1203 is "stability improvements" but it has had a drastic change on voltages with them climbing much higher under adaptive. As to the 40 Q-Code ..... shud be a table in ya manual.


----------



## Its L0G4N

*Add me in please*


----------



## StillFunkyB

Ok, so I set the voltage to manual @ 1.275 with the multi at 44. AIDA stress ran for an hour and a half with max temp @ 68c. I'm good with that.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Was just reading about others having the same issue in the Negative reviews on Newegg. Apparently, this must be a common problem with this board. This is why I try and research my components as much as possible. Still, I guess we're taking a gamble every time we buy something, but considering how expensive this motherboard is, this is inexcusable.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. You can probably look at a few of my earlier posts to see the nightmare and headaches I had with it... Went back to my Sounblaster Zx after a few days of fussing with the onboard...
> 
> -sigh- maybe one day I'll try it again and see...
> 
> Any who on another note...
> 
> Did you guys check this out?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/be_quiet_dark_rock_pro_3_hsf.html
> 
> Never heard of them, but the 2 was apparently a cooling beast... wondering If I should swap the H100i out for this guy and retry my OC *Not loving the H100i as I'd hopped I would... *
Click to expand...

Do it! Then you'll never have to worry about this happening.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kel619*
> 
> Hello guys, Im not sure if you can help me of if this is the right place to post.
> 
> I have Asus Maximus VI Hero since last November and I have already replaced a CMOS battery and the current one is down to 3V, my issue is that Time stops incrementing in BIOS and while using the PC the time lags behind (like by hours).
> Then I Replace CMOS battery and everything is fine again.
> 
> I know about computers and generally CMOS batteries last for years not months... Also if I might add my CPU fans don`t start up unless I manually set them to over 90% from bios. For me this is not normal.
> 
> MB came with BIOS version: 0804/0903 (not sure)
> Current BIOS Version: 1102 (last month updated)
> Will update to new one as well.
> 
> Am I being too hasty if I RMA?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Let me find the thread and I'll post back. I have dealt with this issue my friend and this has worked for a month now...

0. Uninstall the Intel MEI driver.
1. Update to a newer BIOS, turn PC off.
2. With PSU plugged in and powered on, jumper the CMOS. Leave battery alone.
3. Install the Intel MEI driver from Asus website.

This resets something that does not get reset when jumpering w/ PSU off or removing the battery. So far I've gone a month or more with the time AOK using this method.

FYI, have RMAd and had the same issue.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Do it! Then you'll never have to worry about this happening.


DAMN!!! @[email protected]

I'd hate to be that guy...


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I have had the time thing also .... resetting CMOS and reinstalling BIOS made it go away


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have had the time thing also .... resetting CMOS and reinstalling BIOS made it go away


Thankfully I haven't had this issue...


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have had the time thing also .... resetting CMOS and reinstalling BIOS made it go away


Did you re-install same BIOS version?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Thankfully I haven't had this issue...


It only occurs after you have fine tuned ya BIOS and saved 8 different OC profiles









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Did you re-install same BIOS version?


I did at the time.... then support made me upgrade to 1102 a few days later or they wouldn't talk to me about WiFi issue.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> It only occurs after you have fine tuned ya BIOS and saved 8 different OC profiles


I never knew you could save OC profiles on the Hero..lol


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Did you re-install same BIOS version?


Actually I never looked in the Hero .... done it on Rampage, Extreme, Formula ...... it's an RoG feature .... tho the hero is the entry level board for the RoG line, I'd still expect it to be there.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> It only occurs after you have fine tuned ya BIOS and saved 8 different OC profiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did at the time.... then support made me upgrade to 1102 a few days later or they wouldn't talk to me about WiFi issue.


Which I have done... lol


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Which I have done... lol


So why didn't u save your oc profiles to a usb and then insatll them once u updated bios?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> So why didn't u save your oc profiles to a usb and then insatll them once u updated bios?


1.) Because I haven't had the issue....

2.) I didn't even know you could...


----------



## coelacanth

Which SATA port is SATA 1? The one closer or farther from the motherboard PCB?

Thanks.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Which SATA port is SATA 1? The one closer or farther from the motherboard PCB?
> 
> Thanks.


SATA1 should be the top one....so the one further away from the PCB.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> SATA1 should be the top one....so the one further away from the PCB.


Thanks. Rep+


----------



## Marc79

New Bios is out. *MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1301*
Improve system stability.


----------



## OutlawII

Whoa another one ***!!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Whoa another one ***!!


Seriously right?

For those looking to try it out...let us know if it really improves anything...lol


----------



## VeerK

Downloading and flashing now, will post again once I test power, overclock, and POST time.


----------



## jameyscott

Improves stability = 300% more voltage needed compared to what used to be stable.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Improves stability = 300% more voltage needed compared to what used to be stable.


So you would not recommend an update?


----------



## VeerK

Based on my tests, 4.8 GHz at 1.248V still rock solid stable. POST time is about 3.6 seconds, boot into windows from power on is 6.5 seconds. BIOS 1301 gets a thumbs up from me, maintains everything nicely and POST sped up a bit. Will do my usual OC to 5.0 GHz later to see if more or less voltage is needed, enough play for now, time to do some work.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Based on my tests, 4.8 GHz at 1.248V still rock solid stable. POST time is about 3.6 seconds, boot into windows from power on is 6.5 seconds. BIOS 1301 gets a thumbs up from me, maintains everything nicely and POST sped up a bit. Will do my usual OC to 5.0 GHz later to see if more or less voltage is needed, enough play for now, time to do some work.


Thanks for reporting back. I hope you're getting some actual work done right now.


----------



## alucardis666

Gonna flash mine right now.

Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> So you would not recommend an update?


I have not tried the newest bios so I really can't comment on it. I was more referring to every bios after 804. (the one mine came with) Everything after that caused instability at what I knew was stable before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Based on my tests, 4.8 GHz at 1.248V still rock solid stable. POST time is about 3.6 seconds, boot into windows from power on is 6.5 seconds. BIOS 1301 gets a thumbs up from me, maintains everything nicely and POST sped up a bit. Will do my usual OC to 5.0 GHz later to see if more or less voltage is needed, enough play for now, time to do some work.


Glad to hear that they might have actually release a good, new bios. I wish the hero had a bios switch like my X79 dark does. I know it's a high end feature, but it is a dang nice one. I'll do my own testing of it when I can actually afford to get a case for the Hero and 4770k. Move + bad previous tenant = 600 dollar electrical bill that I have to pay because my city is money hungry. Whoo.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Also this driver,ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI, came out a couple of days ago


----------



## Its L0G4N

I'll try it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## alucardis666

New Bios installed... seems to POST quicker.


----------



## Mysticode

When i boot up to the Windows login screen, for 5 seconds my PC will freeze. I know it's freezing because i can't type, move the cursor, and the login sound habgs. Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> When i boot up to the Windows login screen, for 5 seconds my PC will freeze. I know it's freezing because i can't type, move the cursor, and the login sound habgs. Any idea what might be causing this?


Can you get into the bios without problems? If so. Try reseting to defaults and clear cmos.


----------



## Mysticode

BIOS is a-ok. Cleared to defaults, same issue. The freezing of the system at log in screen is only temporary, it goes away after the 5 seconds and I have no further issues.


----------



## jameyscott

I remember that happening. It's a setting in the bios about peripherals. Someone who actually has their hero system running can tell you where it is.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I remember that happening. It's a setting in the bios about peripherals. Someone who actually has their hero system running can tell you where it is.


I'd be so happy if it's as simple as that! I hope someone knows.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> So why didn't u save your oc profiles to a usb and then insatll them once u updated bios?


Asus required me to upgrade from 0804 to 1102 in order to get tech support for a WiFi issue..... when I asked about the OC profiles, their answer was you can't save them across BIOS versions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> So you would not recommend an update?


Going to 1102 from 0804 killed my 4.6 OC was at 46 multiplier w/ 46 cache at 1.375 VID and now that setting is unstable, can not run XTU and on 45/45 and 45/42 it won't run XTU, crashes after 3 seconds.....Still runs RoG bench but voltages are much higher under adaptative.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Asus required me to upgrade from 0804 to 1102 in order to get tech support for a WiFi issue..... when I asked about the OC profiles, their answer was you can't save them across BIOS versions.
> Going to 1102 from 0804 killed my 4.6 OC was at 46 multiplier w/ 46 cache at 1.375 VID and now that setting is unstable, can not run XTU and on 45/45 and 45/42 it won't run XTU, crashes after 3 seconds.....Still runs RoG bench but voltages are much higher under adaptative.


I'm on 1203


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Also this driver,ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI, came out a couple of days ago


What is that driver for?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm on 1203


how does it compare to 1102?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> What is that driver for?


Apparently it's the Asus Z87-Pro AMDA00 Interface driver. According to rog forum it's an interface driver required for some parts of AI Suite.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how does it compare to 1102?


Never used it. I used the stock bios that comes preloaded on the motherboard and then updated to 1203. But I feel that the stock bios was more stable. Because on stock I could get 4.5GHz at 1.2v and once I updated I had to put it to 1.272-1.28v


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Never used it. I used the stock bios that comes preloaded on the motherboard and then updated to 1203. But I feel that the stock bios was more stable. Because on stock I could get 4.5GHz at 1.2v and once I updated I had to put it to 1.272-1.28v


Back to stock bios then!


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone with a full running system know about my freezing problems? The freeze happens right after Windows load to the log in screen, hard mouse/cursor/sound freeze for 5 seconds, and then it returns to normal operation.

Thanks


----------



## Shayne2

Anyone else having clock problems with the 1301 bios? Installed and reset and set up overclock again, raid etc. Booted into windows and my clocks where steady at 4500 and would not step down. Rebooted and reset to defaults a couple of time and rebooted. Just set raid so I could get into windows and they stepped down at stock. Reclocked and booted back in and they step down again to 800. That was last night this mourning I booted up and the clocks where stuck at 4500 again. Rebooted and they stepped down. Have never had this problem to date with this board and have installed all bios revisions looking for my USB 3 FIX! Which appears will never come.

Regards


----------



## SortOfGrim

I've had that max clock thing too. It had to do with a program I installed (Samsung Magician) which kept it high, once I removed the program it was down to 800MHz again.


----------



## Shayne2

Is this not an SSD software program, how would that effect your CPU clocks?

Regards


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shayne2*
> 
> Is this not an SSD software program, how would that effect your CPU clocks?
> 
> Regards


Go to power management and make sure minimum processor state is 10% if you want downclocking. Samsung Magician makes it 100%.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Go to power management and make sure minimum processor state is 10% if you want downclocking. Samsung Magician makes it 100%.


Good to know thanks ;-)


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Go to power management and make sure minimum processor state is 10% if you want downclocking. Samsung Magician makes it 100%.


this

for some reason when I have high performance set in power settings even with minimum processor state at 5% it will not downclock.
I have to set it to balanced mode


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Apparently it's the Asus Z87-Pro AMDA00 Interface driver. According to rog forum it's an interface driver required for some parts of AI Suite.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Back to stock bios then!


Isn't that a button on the board? I don't know which one it is.


----------



## stalkingturkey

I can't seem to update my BIOS past the first release (version 0224). Although the update appears to go well (I used the EZ Flash tool within the UEFI BIOS, and it said "success" or something similar at the end before it powered down), the system fails to post afterwards (it powers on for 3-5 seconds, then powers back down).

I had an issue months ago trying to update to version 0711, and had to use the BIOS Flashback feature to revert back to the first release. I thought this was just a quirk with that particular bios version and just didn't touch it again.

Today, I tried to upgrade to version 1301, and the same thing happened. I even tried to update the BIOS through the BIOS Flashback feature to bypass the BIOS entirely...still nothing. I became so frustrated that I just downloaded every available BIOS version on the ASUS website and sequentially tried to update to to each one of them. None of them worked, except of course the original release BIOS. I'm believe I'm doing everything correctly: resetting BIOS settings to default beforehand, cutting/plugging in the power when necessary, I even tried clearing the CMOS a few times, it simply refuses to upgrade.

And before you ask, yes, I really want to upgrade the BIOS (to anything) because I believe it is necessary to diagnose an entirely different hardware compatibility issue.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I remember that happening. It's a setting in the bios about peripherals. Someone who actually has their hero system running can tell you where it is.


Thought it was maybe avast anti-virus causing the issue, nope. Do you remember where you saw the issue?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Thought it was maybe avast anti-virus causing the issue, nope. Do you remember where you saw the issue?


IIRC it is with the boot settings.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> IIRC it is with the boot settings.


Argh what about them.







. Everything looks fine from what I know.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Argh what about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everything looks fine from what I know.


There should be a setting for peripherals. Change it to all.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There should be a setting for peripherals. Change it to all.



this is what I see. Is it one of these?


----------



## Shayne2

I have reset to default a couple of times and then configured and things appear to have settled in and clocking dwn now. Thanks for the input guys

Regards


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalkingturkey*
> 
> I can't seem to update my BIOS past the first release (version 0224). Although the update appears to go well (I used the EZ Flash tool within the UEFI BIOS, and it said "success" or something similar at the end before it powered down), the system fails to post afterwards (it powers on for 3-5 seconds, then powers back down).
> 
> I had an issue months ago trying to update to version 0711, and had to use the BIOS Flashback feature to revert back to the first release. I thought this was just a quirk with that particular bios version and just didn't touch it again.
> 
> Today, I tried to upgrade to version 1301, and the same thing happened. I even tried to update the BIOS through the BIOS Flashback feature to bypass the BIOS entirely...still nothing. I became so frustrated that I just downloaded every available BIOS version on the ASUS website and sequentially tried to update to to each one of them. None of them worked, except of course the original release BIOS. I'm believe I'm doing everything correctly: resetting BIOS settings to default beforehand, cutting/plugging in the power when necessary, I even tried clearing the CMOS a few times, it simply refuses to upgrade.
> 
> And before you ask, yes, I really want to upgrade the BIOS (to anything) because I believe it is necessary to diagnose an entirely different hardware compatibility issue.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Just us a flash drive and use the correct usb port on back of motherboard its in the manual works great!


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Just us a flash drive and use the correct usb port on back of motherboard its in the manual works great!


It's going to power on and off through a cycle of maybe 5-6 times, let it. Be patient man, it's a computer.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm on 1203


And now 1301 is out ... with more of the same problems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalkingturkey*
> 
> I can't seem to update my BIOS past the first release (version 0224). Although the update appears to go well (I used the EZ Flash tool within the UEFI BIOS, and it said "success" or something similar at the end before it powered down), the system fails to post afterwards (it powers on for 3-5 seconds, then powers back down).
> 
> I had an issue months ago trying to update to version 0711, and had to use the BIOS Flashback feature to revert back to the first release. I thought this was just a quirk with that particular bios version and just didn't touch it again.
> 
> Today, I tried to upgrade to version 1301, and the same thing happened. I even tried to update the BIOS through the BIOS Flashback feature to bypass the BIOS entirely...still nothing. I became so frustrated that I just downloaded every available BIOS version on the ASUS website and sequentially tried to update to to each one of them. None of them worked, except of course the original release BIOS. I'm believe I'm doing everything correctly: resetting BIOS settings to default beforehand, cutting/plugging in the power when necessary, I even tried clearing the CMOS a few times, it simply refuses to upgrade.
> 
> And before you ask, yes, I really want to upgrade the BIOS (to anything) because I believe it is necessary to diagnose an entirely different hardware compatibility issue.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Does the Hero have all the same features as the other RoG Boards .... look in the manual and follow the Clear CMOS instructions. The put the BIOS on a USB drive, root folder and rename it to.....well geez I don't know









http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

On the Maximus IV Formula, it's M6F.CAP .... I'm gonna guess for you it's gonna be M6H.CAP (confirmed in link below)

Alternate method
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?41644-Asus-maxsimus-6-hero-updating-bios


----------



## jameyscott

It seems like 804 is the best bios you can use.


----------



## Lettuceman

Question about using a PWM splitter on the chassis fan headers.

It doesn't seem to be able to control the PWM? The splitter is your standard one that only has two wires going into the header, with power provided by molex.

Does this motherboard not support that?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Question about using a PWM splitter on the chassis fan headers.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be able to control the PWM? The splitter is your standard one that only has two wires going into the header, with power provided by molex.
> 
> Does this motherboard not support that?


AFAIK. No motherboard supports PWM except on the CPU and CPU Opt headers. You'll have to move those fans to one of those headers if you wish them to be PWM.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It seems like 804 is the best bios you can use.


How do i reset my bios to go to stock out of the box then. I want the best version. Went from out of box to 1203.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Question about using a PWM splitter on the chassis fan headers.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be able to control the PWM? The splitter is your standard one that only has two wires going into the header, with power provided by molex.
> 
> Does this motherboard not support that?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK. No motherboard supports PWM except on the CPU and CPU Opt headers. You'll have to move those fans to one of those headers if you wish them to be PWM.
Click to expand...

I thought all the headers on this motherboard were PWM controlled?

Guess I need a 3 pin splitter then.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> How do i reset my bios to go to stock out of the box then. I want the best version. Went from out of box to 1203.


Just download it from the asus website and install from aisuite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I thought all the headers on this motherboard were PWM controlled?
> 
> Guess I need a 3 pin splitter then.


No reason to get another adapter. It'll work just fine.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just download it from the asus website and install from aisuite.


So I can install an older version over a newer version?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> So I can install an older version over a newer version?


Yup.


----------



## Its L0G4N

So you truly think 804 is the best? For overclocking?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> So you truly think 804 is the best? For overclocking?


Well, considering I had to add at least .02v more to maintain the stability I already had, yes.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Ok, I'll give it a shot!

Update: It did take off 0.015 volts off. Sadly I still can't get 4.7GHz stable.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> How do i reset my bios to go to stock out of the box then. I want the best version. Went from out of box to 1203.
> 
> 
> 
> Just download it from the asus website and install from aisuite.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I thought all the headers on this motherboard were PWM controlled?
> 
> Guess I need a 3 pin splitter then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to get another adapter. It'll work just fine.
Click to expand...

Are you sure? When I used the splitter, the fans would only run at full speed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Are you sure? When I used the splitter, the fans would only run at full speed.


Of course they did. They were at 12v because they don't support pwm.







you can either use software to control them (AISuite) or use voltage step down wires to run them at 5v or 7v constantly.


----------



## alucardis666

I'm gonna re-flash 804 and see if I can't get stable at 4.5... Nothing better to do ATM and everyone seems to agree that's the best OC bios...


----------



## steven88

Back to 0804 I go...it seems like most people in here prefer the older 0804 BIOS versus the newer ones.


----------



## jameyscott

Welcome to the 804 master race


----------



## theilya

can i expect to shave off 0.5v by rolling back to 804 bios?
I got 4.7 with 4.4 uncore stable at 1.35v using 1203


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can i expect to shave off 0.5v by rolling back to 804 bios?
> I got 4.7 with 4.4 uncore stable at 1.35v using 1203


You think you can get 4.7 stable with .85?







I think you meant .05 and it is really a YMMV kinda thing. I was able to shave .02, though. Which is a nice decrease.


----------



## theilya

ah yes .05!!!
I would probably get fired if I made that kind of error at work


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ah yes .05!!!
> I would probably get fired if I made that kind of error at work


Is this something to worry about?

Just changed out my MX-4 on the die to CLU... when putting the cpu back in the socket I seem to have bent some pins...



Everything seems to work fine though...

Should I worry?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Is this something to worry about?
> 
> Just changed out my MX-4 on the die to CLU... when putting the cpu back in the socket I seem to have bent some pins...
> 
> 
> 
> Everything seems to work fine though...
> 
> Should I worry?


I'd bend it back if I were you. I'm glad it still works, but who knows what long term damage it could do. Just get a toothpick or something similarly small and bend it back into place.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd bend it back if I were you. I'm glad it still works, but who knows what long term damage it could do. Just get a toothpick or something similarly small and bend it back into place.


I read somewhere that a mechanical pencil was best *Slip the pin into the hole and straighten it out carefully.*

Dunno if its worth the hassle though tbh... Everything seems to be running just fine. *Been running P95 for 40 minutes now.* Also temps are the best they've ever been. Big fan of CLU thus far.









EDIT:

Tried to fix the pins... seems I killed it for good this time. pins are still bent and upon placing the cpu back in it will not power on... -sigh- Did I just really throw $200 down the drain?

Or do I contact newegg/asus and see about RMA?

EDIT 2: It's back up again... Seems to be working... gonna submit the RMA and see...


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I read somewhere that a mechanical pencil was best *Slip the pin into the hole and straighten it out carefully.*
> 
> Dunno if its worth the hassle though tbh... Everything seems to be running just fine. *Been running P95 for 40 minutes now.* Also temps are the best they've ever been. Big fan of CLU thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Tried to fix the pins... seems I killed it for good this time. pins are still bent and upon placing the cpu back in it will not power on... -sigh- Did I just really throw $200 down the drain?
> 
> Or do I contact newegg/asus and see about RMA?
> 
> EDIT 2: It's back up again... Seems to be working... gonna submit the RMA and see...


Newegg and Asus are pretty strict on bent CPU pins and RMAs.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Newegg and Asus are pretty strict on bent CPU pins and RMAs.


Well I submitted the RMA and they instantly approved it *Purchase was less than 30 days.* And I will be sending it out first thing on Monday. Thankfully a friend of mine is putting together a near identical system and is waiting to purchase his 4770K... but he already has a Hero as well so he is going to give me his board and I'll give him the RMA board I receive.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well I submitted the RMA and they instantly approved it *Purchase was less than 30 days.* And I will be sending it out first thing on Monday. Thankfully a friend of mine is putting together a near identical system and is waiting to purchase his 4770K... but he already has a Hero as well so he is going to give me his board and I'll give him the RMA board I receive.


I hope it goes through for flux just letting you know that they often reject boards once they get them in their hands and send them back to you.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I hope it goes through for flux just letting you know that they often reject boards once they get them in their hands and send them back to you.


I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed and post back to let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## coelacanth

I just got this board. Spent a few days getting everything set up and spent untold hours on cabling.

As I was plugging in my peripherals I noticed that the I/O shield is defective. The metal cutout for the USB BIOS Flashback button is too small for the button, and sits on top of the button.

Instead of waiting for ASUS to get me a new I/O shield I just bought another Hero with 1-day shipping (and going to return this one). I'm not looking forward to the hours and hours of redoing everything. And I'm even more bummed because I did a great TIM job, CPU temps are super low.

I've never had an I/O shield not fit the motherboard. Pretty ridiculous for a higher end gaming mobo.


----------



## iamlucky

Hi guys,

I hope you're all well.

I apologise for being away for some time and hence not updating the main posts. The past couple of months have been turbulent, but things are looking more positive now.

I am back, and will be participating in the posts and will be updating the main ones.

It's good to see that this community has grown a bit.


----------



## iamlucky

Right. I have added a section for links to useful overclocking guides. If you guys have links to other useful guides, please let me know and I will add them.

I have also added a section for user's reviews.

Finally, if I have missed anyone off the OC achievements list, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> I apologise for being away for some time and hence not updating the main posts. The past couple of months have been turbulent, but things are looking more positive now.
> 
> I am back, and will be participating in the posts and will be updating the main ones.
> 
> It's good to see that this community has grown a bit.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Right. I have added a section for links to useful overclocking guides. If you guys have links to other useful guides, please let me know and I will add them.
> 
> I have also added a section for user's reviews.
> 
> Finally, if I have missed anyone off the OC achievements list, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...









No need to apologize. And welcome back!


----------



## hophead75

I must be an idiot, I can't seem to update my bios. I downloaded the 0804 bios (I am still on 711), unzipped it to a FAT32 formatted usb drive. I enter EZ Flash 2, find the file and it says the file is not a UEFI bios. Is there a specific USB port I should be using? I thought this should be really easy.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> I must be an idiot, I can't seem to update my bios. I downloaded the 0804 bios (I am still on 711), unzipped it to a FAT32 formatted usb drive. I enter EZ Flash 2, find the file and it says the file is not a UEFI bios. Is there a specific USB port I should be using? I thought this should be really easy.


there's no need to put the new bios on a fat32 USB, just place it on your hard drive. Oh and keep the name (MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-0804.CAP) Also double check if you have the right version.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> I must be an idiot, I can't seem to update my bios. I downloaded the 0804 bios (I am still on 711), unzipped it to a FAT32 formatted usb drive. I enter EZ Flash 2, find the file and it says the file is not a UEFI bios. Is there a specific USB port I should be using? I thought this should be really easy.


Yes make sure you downloaded it from asus and for your motherboard model and unzip it and put the .cap file by itself on the flash drive.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Question about using a PWM splitter on the chassis fan headers.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be able to control the PWM? The splitter is your standard one that only has two wires going into the header, with power provided by molex.
> 
> Does this motherboard not support that?


Asus MoBo CHA and OPT fan headers are not PWM . See post 3 at link below

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33662-3pin-4pin-PWM-Voltage-Control

Most MoBos are like this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> How do i reset my bios to go to stock out of the box then. I want the best version. Went from out of box to 1203.


See Post No. 1384 ..... download the BIOS you like, or copy from MoBo CD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I thought all the headers on this motherboard were PWM controlled?
> 
> Guess I need a 3 pin splitter then.


The MoBo Headers are 4 pin

Phateks has a PCB module that will take 3 pin DC, 4 pin DV or PWM and control up to 11 fans.....it comes with their cases but is supposed to be avilable this month as an accessory

There are also fan PCBs from ModMyToys and Swiftech (PWM)

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c17/s285/list/p1/b214/ModMyToys-Fan_Controllers-DIY_Controllers-Page1.html

Much neater than cable splitters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can i expect to shave off 0.5v by rolling back to 804 bios?
> I got 4.7 with 4.4 uncore stable at 1.35v using 1203


I was stable at 4.6/4.6 1.375 w/ 0804 .... not on 1102.....Are you using manual or adaptive ? Adaptive seems most affected ....and stable with what ? I was RoG Bench XTU stable but now XTU crashes ....I had another profile for 45/42 and its benchmark stable but Last Light was a horror show.... dunno if it was game or what....even at stock settings it had unexplained issues.


----------



## hophead75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Yes make sure you downloaded it from asus and for your motherboard model and unzip it and put the .cap file by itself on the flash drive.


I did, what specific usb port shoud I use, I have the right file


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> I did, what specific usb port shoud I use, I have the right file


Try all of them.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> I did, what specific usb port shoud I use, I have the right file


It will only work on the one port identified in ya manual. See the links in my post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/1380#post_21605133

Even a video on the link


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> It will only work on the one port identified in ya manual. See the links in my post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/1380#post_21605133
> 
> Even a video on the link


no, he's trying to UPDATE not ROLLBACK. It will work with any usb port and also by just placing the cab file on any hard drive.


----------



## iamlucky

Like Grim said, putting the .CAB file on a USB stick and putting it into any of the USB ports should work. You can even put it on your hard drive. The .CAb file might be corrupted. Try downloading it again.


----------



## punk2k6

Can someone tell me what is this SM Bus Controller ?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> Can someone tell me what is this SM Bus Controller ?


You need to install the ACPI driver, but you really don't need it. I don't have it installed and my system works fine. (ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> Can someone tell me what is this SM Bus Controller ?


Intel 8 Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller


----------



## punk2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> You need to install the ACPI driver, but you really don't need it. I don't have it installed and my system works fine. (ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Intel 8 Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller


What does it do ? And is it required to install the drivers ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> You need to install the ACPI driver, but you really don't need it. I don't have it installed and my system works fine. (ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI)[
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Intel 8 Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> What does it do ? And is it required to install the drivers ?


What Classif13d meant was that you don't need to install it but if you want the ! gone you should. What it does? I know it's part of the AI Suite
google told me: "It monitors your system board's temperature and voltage"

source

edit: I have that same exclamation mark on the SMbus controller, so I've downloaded the ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI file from Asus but it doesn't even start-up. When applying the 'browse for driver update on computer' it doesn't see it. So I guess I don't need it.


----------



## snowbro

CANT OVERCLOCK?!

I had a professional build my new system with the 1150 Maximus VI Hero MB, I5-4670k, H100i, GTX 780 TI, AX 860 etc..

The computer runs great, cpu idles around 26c, Max temp 50c. Played ARMA 3 for hours on ultra 1440p no problem. However.. having a H100i water cooler & 4670K cpu I planned on overclocking like I had done on 6 other i5/i7's I have had the last 6 years. Never had a problem.

It seriously WILL NOT take any overclock on the multipliers over stock. If I do even just 35x with or without stock voltage, it will not boot. One thing that is weird is initially I was going to try it at 44 multiplier then set the cpu cache to 42-44, but when I enter in anything and hit enter in the cache, it automatically puts itself down in the low 30's? So maybe this is why it wont overclock? Its like its not a K model. What the heck? I had a local shop look at it for about 12 hours and they cant figure out what is wrong. Is the Motherboard or CPU bad? I need to know what to RMA... : /

- Oh ya: I had given up and tried the AI III suite auto overclock, the very second it started and tried a minor OC. The whole computer crashed hard and went to the (WHEA_Uncorrectable_error) bluescreen. It took the computer 15min to recover and it corrupted 80% of my data on my SSD.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> no, he's trying to UPDATE not ROLLBACK. It will work with any usb port and also by just placing the cab file on any hard drive.


There's no difference. When he asked how to do it via USB , several methods were described. The method I recommended however in the referenced post was originally intended as a Rollback feature but the name is misapplied. Rollback as you call it is a misnomer in that it is misnamed since it can be used to rollback or update. These are the 5 possible BIOS update methods in order of preference as recommended by Asus Tech Support.,

Method 1 - Put the USB stick in the "correct" USB port and push the button.... DONE, BIOS is updated. Can be done even when system isn't running

Method 2 - Put the USB stick in any USB port and use the EZ Flash Utility and follow the 6 step procedure outlined in the manual.

Method 3 - Put the USB stick in any USB port and use the Crash Free BIOS Utility on the MoBo CD follow the 4 step procedure outlined in the manual.

Method 4 - Put the USB stick in any USB port and use the Asus BIOS Update Utility in a DOS environment following the11 step procedure outlined in the manual.

Method 5 - Put the USB stick in any USB port and use the Asus EZ Update Utility in a windows Environment

Of course the file can be placed on an SSD, HD, CDm DVD or any storage device accessible in the update environment. For someone who is asking "how to do it", Method 1 is by far the easiest. I have only used Method 1 on the last two builds (about 8 times total), Method 2 about 25-30 times, none recently tho, Method 3 maybe 3-4 times and Method 5 about 100 times..... no failures to date

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowbro*
> 
> CANT OVERCLOCK?!
> 
> I had a professional build my new system with the 1150 Maximus VI Hero MB, I5-4670k, H100i, GTX 780 TI, AX 860 etc.


That makes things a bit more difficult as if you had built yaself you would have a better understanding of the workings of the BIOS having done the initial setup.
Quote:


> The computer runs great, cpu idles around 26c, Max temp 50c. Played ARMA 3 for hours on ultra 1440p no problem. However.. having a H100i water cooler & 4670K cpu I planned on overclocking like I had done on 6 other i5/i7's I have had the last 6 years. Never had a problem.


Don't expect a lot out of the H100i cooler..... It's thermal performance is comparable to the better air coolers such as the Phanteks PH-TC14-PE, Thermalright Silver Arrow and Noctua DH14

A very good air cooler is required for voltage levels above 1.15V. (read Hyper 212). 1.20V-1.23V requires use of a premium air cooler (as above) or closed loop water coolers. As a result your OC will be somewhat limited.

Leaving everything on "Auto", these were the peak voltages I saw under RoG Bench

Stock = 1.248v
40 CPU Multiplier = 1.216v
42 CPU Multiplier = 1.152v

Then I switched to Adaptive voltage control
44 CPU Multiplier = 1.292v
45 CPU Multiplier = 1.328v
46 CPU Multiplier = 1.424v

With a CLC, I'd initially start at stock and work my way up using RoG Bench
Quote:


> It seriously WILL NOT take any overclock on the multipliers over stock. If I do even just 35x with or without stock voltage, it will not boot. One thing that is weird is initially I was going to try it at 44 multiplier then set the cpu cache to 42-44, but when I enter in anything and hit enter in the cache, it automatically puts itself down in the low 30's? So maybe this is why it wont overclock? Its like its not a K model. What the heck? I had a local shop look at it for about 12 hours and they cant figure out what is wrong. Is the Motherboard or CPU bad? I need to know what to RMA... : /


I have no idea what BIOS settings you have or what BIOS you have. Best bet maybe to clear CMOS and reinstall BIOS 0804.....there are three later ones but they all have had OC difficulties. See the post here..... and yes, the "rollback" feature is perfectly suitable for updating, rolling back or reinstalling the same BIOS

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/1380#post_21605133

Once that is done, I would read this

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

And watch these.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs

1. At this point again, run RoG Bench (Have HW Monitor Running .... NOT AI Suite 3 ... to display CPU temps and Voltages ... pay attention to Max Voltages)....if it's not stable at stock settings, call Asus Tech Support, If so move to next step

2. Change CPU multiplier to 40, if stable move to next step .... 41, then 42, and maybe 43

3. If ya get a fail, try setting Voltage Control to Adaptive

4. If you get a fail, try moving VID up in 0.025 increments ....if ya get a success drop down 0.005 till ya get a fail and then use the last good setting

5. Save each different stable test as an OC profile in the Tools section of BIOS.

6. For each OC profile, target a cache ratio 3 less than the multiplier. Asus says that there is no measurable performance degradation at up to 3 below multiplier. I have confirmed by using RoG Bench that the image editing portion of the benchmark shows no measurable degradation at 1, 2 and 3 below multiplier but I did see a drop off at higher levels.... but again, only on 1 of the 4 programs in the utility. I found I needed no voltage increases for increasing cache

As for you BIOS problem with typing in cache settings, that is exactly what is supposed to happen..... Ya can't set a Minimum setting higher than the Maximum Setting. So set max 1st then do Min.

Benchmark Utilities are great for testing stability. BTW, if ya wanna use prime96, OCCT, AIDA 64 or anything like that, do NOT use them when under Adaptive voltage control. Under BIOS 0804, 46 Multiplier / 46 Cache (Adaptive Control) I was stable under RoG, XTU and the 1 or 2 games I tried..... Under 1102, I was stable at 45/42 but having lotta problems in games .... Last Light was horrendous and even problematic at stock settings..... Crysis 3 I put down to stock settings cause I didn't know what was causing problems, the new BIOS or the game.


----------



## snowbro

I'm not sure if you understand my problem. I have over clocked manually for years & manually change dozens of settings and have gotten stable clocks of 4.6-5.1Ghz with my dozen or so different CPUs in the last 6 years. I only ran AI suite after everything else failed. And I do not rely on asus tools. I use real temp etc..

The problem I am having is, this chip will not take ANY overclock at all!! I had used the most up to date bios initially with every possible update & it wouldn't take any overclock at all, I disabled all powers saving features for the CPU through the bios. Increased the voltage & multipliers to a small OC; blue screen loop. I reflashed the bios, reset everything and put the earlier bios version back on, same thing. I promise, I know how to OC & this is the first time I have ever had anything like this happen. Something is broken. I don't know if it is the board or CPU though .


----------



## snowbro

The max cache would only go to 34. Normally I could set it to 40+ on every other asus board I've had. I will type for example, 42 & when I hit enter. It puts in 34.


----------



## hophead75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> There's no difference. When he asked how to do it via USB , several methods were described. The method I recommended however in the referenced post was originally intended as a Rollback feature but the name is misapplied. Rollback as you call it is a misnomer in that it is misnamed since it can be used to rollback or update. These are the 5 possible BIOS update methods in order of preference as recommended by Asus Tech Support.,
> 
> Method 1 - Put the USB stick in the "correct" USB port and push the button.... DONE, BIOS is updated. Can be done even when system isn't running
> 
> Method 2 - Put the USB stick in any USB port and use the EZ Flash Utility and follow the 6 step procedure outlined in the manual.


I looked in the manual, what is the correct port?

The bottom 2 I believe are 5 & 6 and are the USB 3.0 ports. Numbering makes no sense. The top 2 ports are 7 & 8, go figure. Either way, there are 10 ports. Which one do I use to place the CAP file on a FAT 32 usb drive to flash using EZ Flash utility on the Advanced tab in the BIOS. Thanks for help, I am trying to be really clear.


----------



## hophead75

I am guessing this process is correct. Rename the bios file M6H.CAP, place on USB drive, and put the drive in the USB port with the white box around it, and press the bios flash back button.

Also, I found this on the website, which is why I am probably having issues flashing using EZ Flash utility:

The EZ Flash 2 utility is used for flashing the board's BIOS from a in a safe and easy manner from a USB stick. This utility requires a .ROM file not a .CAP file as you may get as a BIOS file so you put a file conversion .ROM (available on ASUS' website) in the same folder to flash a .CAP BIOS file.

I need a ROM file, not CAP. Hopefully I have helped someone else!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hophead75*
> 
> I am guessing this process is correct. Rename the bios file M6H.CAP, place on USB drive, and put the drive in the USB port with the white box around it, and press the bios flash back button.
> 
> Also, I found this on the website, which is why I am probably having issues flashing using EZ Flash utility:
> 
> The EZ Flash 2 utility is used for flashing the board's BIOS from a in a safe and easy manner from a USB stick. This utility requires a .ROM file not a .CAP file as you may get as a BIOS file so you put a file conversion .ROM (available on ASUS' website) in the same folder to flash a .CAP BIOS file.
> 
> I need a ROM file, not CAP. Hopefully I have helped someone else!


I've used EZ Flash 2 with just M6H.CAP on my USB stick. Just make sure the USB stick is FAT or FAT32 formatted.

Here's exactly how I flash my BIOS:

1) Download BIOS from ASUS website (e.g. MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-1301.zip)
2) Unzip the file
3) Change the file name from MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-1301.CAP to M6H.CAP
4) Put it on a FAT/FAT32 formatted USB stick
5) Pop the USB stick into the USB BIOS Flashback port (though I think any USB port works for EZ Flash 2)

6) In the UEFI BIOS there are 2 little white dots in the upper right hand corner. Click on the second white dot to get to the part of the UEFI BIOS that contains EZ Flash 2
7) Run EZ Flash 2

That's it.


----------



## iatacs19

I went back to BIOS 0804.

I was able to set my voltage to 1.175v again, with 1203 it had to be bumped up to 1.184v @ 4.5GHz.
Also I was able to lower the cache voltage to 1.084v from 1.098v.

All the new BIOS' after 0804 seem to be worse for some reason.


----------



## clubbin09

I only just got this board i was wondinding if the maximus hero supports dvd burners? Whats performance difference other than pci 3.0 over the pc ive got now its runs stable at 4.2ghz on on i5 2500k?


----------



## iamlucky

It definitely supports DVD burners, as does every other modern motherboard.

Performace wise - I cannot say as I haven't overclocked my CPU yet. Hopefully, someone else will tell you the performance advantages.


----------



## alucardis666

So I got my new board in yesterday and I'm messing with my OC again... Are these volts normal and is there anything I can tighten up? I'm trying to dial in my OC to make it as efficient as possible...


----------



## clubbin09

my i5 4670K and couple more things are coming mid next week and couple of weeks later ill be getting the rest like ,Corsair RM-1000 80 Plus Gold Power Supply Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SSD Retail Box ,ASUS ROG OC Panel ,LG BH16NS40 16X BD-R Blu-ray Writer ,Western Digital WD Black WD2003FZEX 2TB


----------



## jameyscott

Don't get the Corsair RM PSUs, they are bad ,


----------



## clubbin09

Then what should i get whats a good pcu?


----------



## gdubc

Psu advice? Shilka, you are being summoned!
Seriously though, the Coolermaster v series would be a good choice, and is probably what Shilka would recommend anyhow! Either that or the evga supernovas would be my choice.


----------



## mystiky

Just wondering about the BIOS version 1301, which has been out since 1/14/2014.

I don't overclock, but still, want to make sure nothing broken before I re-flash.

Also, I have the next two questions:

1) I am running Samsung 840 Pro SSD + 2GB regular drive. Each of them is running off the Intel SATA 3.0 connection (no RAID). I have the Intel Rapid Store Technology driver auto-loaded (it's shown with a green checkmark on my bottom right Taskbar) when my Windows 7 SP1 x64 starts-up. Is this correct?

2) In BIOS, what is the UEFI Network Stack parameter? How should I set it?

Thanks y'all!


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> Just wondering about the BIOS version 1301, which has been out since 1/14/2014.
> 
> I don't overclock, but still, want to make sure nothing broken before I re-flash.
> 
> Also, I have the next two questions:
> 
> 1) I am running Samsung 840 Pro SSD + 2GB regular drive. Each of them is running off the Intel SATA 3.0 connection (no RAID). I have the Intel Rapid Store Technology driver auto-loaded (it's shown with a green checkmark on my bottom right Taskbar) when my Windows 7 SP1 x64 starts-up. Is this correct?
> 
> 2) In BIOS, what is the UEFI Network Stack parameter? How should I set it?
> 
> Thanks y'all!


1. That probably means you have Hot-plug enabled in the BIOS. If the drive is non-removable then just disable it.
2. Disabled unless you need to boot from PXE (network boot).

If everything is working fine, then I wouldn't flash to the new BIOS. There is no reason to introduce some unknown change to a fully working environment, especially when ASUS doesn't tell you what changes were made in the new BIOS revision.


----------



## mystiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> 1. That probably means you have Hot-plug enabled in the BIOS. If the drive is non-removable then just disable it.
> 2. Disabled unless you need to boot from PXE (network boot).
> 
> If everything is working fine, then I wouldn't flash to the new BIOS. There is no reason to introduce some unknown change to a fully working environment, especially when ASUS doesn't tell you what changes were made in the new BIOS revision.


Thanks for the answers. How about when I put in and take out USB memory sticks? Does the Intel RST help with that, meaning that I don't have to worry about "Ejecting" the memory stick before pulling it out?

As far as no notes on the new BIOS's from ASUS - I too wish they would be a little more "descriptive" rather than they are in their release notes.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> Thanks for the answers. How about when I put in and take out USB memory sticks? Does the Intel RST help with that, meaning that I don't have to worry about "Ejecting" the memory stick before pulling it out?
> 
> As far as no notes on the new BIOS's from ASUS - I too wish they would be a little more "descriptive" rather than they are in their release notes.


The green checkmark means the drive can be removed, the RST driver doesn't change that behavior, RST manages the SATA drives. The USB storage is managed by the USB drivers. If you want to just pull out the USB stick without ejecting it first then make sure you set the Removal policy to "Quick removal".

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57425717-285/quickly-remove-usb-devices-without-using-safe-removal/


----------



## OutlawII

Which Rst drivers u guys using now last one i had caused double boot issues


----------



## lilchronic

if any one is interested figured id post it in here selling my M6G water block compatible with the VI hero








http://www.overclock.net/t/1462120/ek-mosfet-asus-m6g-acetal-nickel/0_50


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Which Rst drivers u guys using now last one i had caused double boot issues


I am using this one IRST_Win7-8_8-1_VER12801016, works fine here.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> I am using this one IRST_Win7-8_8-1_VER12801016, works fine here.


Thanks will give it a try today


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well I submitted the RMA and they instantly approved it *Purchase was less than 30 days.* And I will be sending it out first thing on Monday. Thankfully a friend of mine is putting together a near identical system and is waiting to purchase his 4770K... but he already has a Hero as well so he is going to give me his board and I'll give him the RMA board I receive.


did you rma at newegg? and have you got the new board yet? wondering cause i have to rma my board with bent pins through newegg


----------



## another-user

has anyone had sound issues with this board? and more importantly, has anyone found a fix for it?

heres the problems ive had...

1. auto volume dimming when a loud noise plays over the top of something else. i couldnt find any way to disable this
2. 100% of the actual volume control is in the 0-20% range of the volume control panel slider. (volume control at 20% = 100% actual volume output. volume control at 21%+ has no affect on the actual output volume)
3. no speaker fill option, at all. kinda makes my 5.1 system useless for about 90% of its time.

the only solution ive found to all this so far is to use the windows default driver, which actually works just fine. its just a very simple driver thats missing a ton of options.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *another-user*
> 
> has anyone had sound issues with this board? and more importantly, has anyone found a fix for it?
> 
> heres the problems ive had...
> 
> 1. auto volume dimming when a loud noise plays over the top of something else. i couldnt find any way to disable this
> 2. 100% of the actual volume control is in the 0-20% range of the volume control panel slider. (volume control at 20% = 100% actual volume output. volume control at 21%+ has no affect on the actual output volume)
> 3. no speaker fill option, at all. kinda makes my 5.1 system useless for about 90% of its time.
> 
> the only solution ive found to all this so far is to use the windows default driver, which actually works just fine. its just a very simple driver thats missing a ton of options.


Get a dedicated sound card


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Get a dedicated sound card


Seconded. On board is never worth using. If for some reason you don't have an empty pci-e slot. Get a usb dac. The headphone club could assist you better than I can on what to get for your budget.


----------



## Desolator4u

I have been trying to get Adaptive Voltage to work but no matter what I do, it runs at 1.19v (1.29v in AIDA64 stress test) as if it was still on Auto. Currently i'm at 4GHz and 1.19v is a lot for that, when I can run 4.2GHz stable at 1.15v on Manual.
I updated the BIOS to 1002 about 2 weeks ago when the PC was assembled and I really want to avoid updating it again for now.

Specs:
4770K / Maximus Vi Hero (BIOS 1002) / 2x8GB Vengeance 1600MHz C9 / GTX 760 / XFX 750W PSU


----------



## mystiky

I bit the bullet and installed the 1013 BIOS. Has been working for 2+ days with no problems. But again, I really don't push overclocking &- just use the default BIOS suggestion for CPU overclocking and the recommended XMP setting for memory


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> I have been trying to get Adaptive Voltage to work but no matter what I do, it runs at 1.19v (1.29v in AIDA64 stress test) as if it was still on Auto. Currently i'm at 4GHz and 1.19v is a lot for that, when I can run 4.2GHz stable at 1.15v on Manual.
> I updated the BIOS to 1002 about 2 weeks ago when the PC was assembled and I really want to avoid updating it again for now.
> 
> Specs:
> 4770K / Maximus Vi Hero (BIOS 1002) / 2x8GB Vengeance 1600MHz C9 / GTX 760 / XFX 750W PSU


I have the same issue.

I am 4.6 Ghz with manual at 1.315 V.

But as soon as I switch to Adaptive my Windows fails to load and keeps on crashing.

I have no idea what is wrong with Adaptive.
Btw I am on 0804 BIOS.


----------



## rt123

OOPS.
Double post.
Sorry.


----------



## iamlucky

Mystiky, would you like me to add you to the overclocking achievements list? If so, please let me know which cooler you are using. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mystiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Mystiky, would you like me to add you to the overclocking achievements list? If so, please let me know which cooler you are using. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hi - sure. I am using the good 'ole Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (not the Evo!)


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

I've been following this thread closely as this is the board I am looking to go with for my next build. I see that there are some issues with overclocking on some versions of the bios for this board. I want to overclock, but only mildly. Maybe 4.0 or 4.2? I'll be sticking a 4770k in there.

I also see the sound issues, but I have an Emu 0404 USB, so I won't be using on-board sound.

Question:
Overall, would you guys still purchase this board after owning it and knowing what you know? I can't seem to find much in the way of competition in this price range. Are there any other boards I should be considering?

The only thing I don't like about the ROG boards is the red color scheme.

Price range is around $250.


----------



## jameyscott

There is the sabertooth. Besides the color scheme, I still love this board, and it'll do well as a second system for me.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signal-to-Noise*
> 
> I've been following this thread closely as this is the board I am looking to go with for my next build. I see that there are some issues with overclocking on some versions of the bios for this board. I want to overclock, but only mildly. Maybe 4.0 or 4.2? I'll be sticking a 4770k in there.
> 
> I also see the sound issues, but I have an Emu 0404 USB, so I won't be using on-board sound.
> 
> Question:
> Overall, would you guys still purchase this board after owning it and knowing what you know? I can't seem to find much in the way of competition in this price range. Are there any other boards I should be considering?
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the ROG boards is the red color scheme.
> 
> Price range is around $250.


I personally would try something else if I had the choice. There is nothing egregiously wrong with the Hero, but it shows that it's a low end board. It's missing the DRAM specific tuning configurations and other little things that makes ROG worth the extra money over others. The BIOS updates are also a joke and it seems the stability of the motherboard is going down with each BIOS update.

Maybe check out the UD5H from Gigabyte, though I am sure it has its own problems.


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is the sabertooth. Besides the color scheme, I still love this board, and it'll do well as a second system for me.


The color scheme on the Sabertooth actually fits my build a lot better. The only differences I can find between them are the armor and the fact that the third PCI-E slot on the Sabertooth only runs at 4x. What is one paying extra money for on the Sabertooth? Just the armor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I personally would try something else if I had the choice. There is nothing egregiously wrong with the Hero, but it shows that it's a low end board. It's missing the DRAM specific tuning configurations and other little things that makes ROG worth the extra money over others. The BIOS updates are also a joke and it seems the stability of the motherboard is going down with each BIOS update.
> 
> Maybe check out the UD5H from Gigabyte, though I am sure it has its own problems.


Thank you for the advice, iatacs19. Your sentiment reflects the general vibe I was getting from this thread so far.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Ok, this is a problem I have had since the day I setup my computer. When I boot my computer up it goes straight to the bios first then I have to hit Esc and hit exit without saving. Or If i'm overclocking f10 and save. I have tried different sata ports and reset the cmos and boot order and I can't figure out what is wrong. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I personally would try something else if I had the choice. There is nothing egregiously wrong with the Hero, but it shows that it's a low end board. It's missing the DRAM specific tuning configurations and other little things that makes ROG worth the extra money over others. The BIOS updates are also a joke and it seems the stability of the motherboard is going down with each BIOS update.
> 
> Maybe check out the UD5H from Gigabyte, though I am sure it has its own problems.


What? This is a very good board there is more dam settings in the bios than u can shake a stick at! And the updates are not a joke at least they are trying to improve


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

I went off on a Sabertooth research tangent there for a couple hours, but I've come back to the ROG board again.

Looks like it's a Hero for me.

Thanks, folks.

Edit: Are there any nifty tricks to blacking out the red pieces on a board?


----------



## SortOfGrim

not really, you could use masking tape and paint can or (preferred) use a brush


----------



## coelacanth

Right now I have the 1301 UEFI BIOS. I'm using the PWM header on the motherboard for 2 PWM fans. I connected this PWM splitter to the PWM header on the motherboard:
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63

I connected 2 of these 120mm Cougar Vortex fans (800 - 1500 RPM) to the Gelid PWM splitter:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006

Here's a screenshot of the fan control part of the UEFI BIOS:


In the UEFI BIOS I have "CPU Q-Fan Control" set to Auto to use PWM for the PWM fans.

There are different profiles ("CPU Fan Profile") for the PWM fans: Silent; Standard; Turbo; Manual.

My CPU temps range from ~29C idle to ~60C load.

When I set the profile to Standard my fans run at ~600 to ~800 RPMs.

When I set the profile to Turbo my fans run at ~800 to ~970 RPMs.

If my PWM fans are rated for 800 - 1500 RPMs, does anyone have any ideas why my RPMs are so low, even using "Turbo" mode in the UEFI BIOS?

Thanks.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Right now I have the 1301 UEFI BIOS. I'm using the PWM header on the motherboard for 2 PWM fans. I connected this PWM splitter to the PWM header on the motherboard:
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63
> 
> I connected 2 of these 120mm Cougar Vortex fans (800 - 1500 RPM) to the Gelid PWM splitter:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the fan control part of the UEFI BIOS:
> 
> 
> In the UEFI BIOS I have "CPU Q-Fan Control" set to Auto to use PWM for the PWM fans.
> 
> There are different profiles ("CPU Fan Profile") for the PWM fans: Silent; Standard; Turbo; Manual.
> 
> My CPU temps range from ~29C idle to ~60C load.
> 
> When I set the profile to Standard my fans run at ~600 to ~800 RPMs.
> 
> When I set the profile to Turbo my fans run at ~800 to ~970 RPMs.
> 
> If my PWM fans are rated for 800 - 1500 RPMs, does anyone have any ideas why my RPMs are so low, even using "Turbo" mode in the UEFI BIOS?
> 
> Thanks.


Use Full Speed mode if you want your fans to run at max speed.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Use Full Speed mode if you want your fans to run at max speed.


I don't want them at max speed. I want to keep them as PWM. I just found it surprising that they are only increasing ~170RPM over their minimum speed at 60C+ with "Turbo" enabled and running 200RPMs below their lowest rated speed with "Standard" enabled. That doesn't seem right.

The manual says: *Turbo - Set to achieve maximum CPU fan speed.* Since my fans are PWM 800-1500RPM I wasn't expecting them to run at between 800 and 970 RPM on "Turbo" mode.

I'll try playing around with more "Manual" profiles and see if I can get them to idle at ~600-800 RPMs and at least go over 1,000 at load.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't want them at max speed. I want to keep them as PWM. I just found it surprising that they are only increasing ~170RPM over their minimum speed at 60C+ with "Turbo" enabled and running 200RPMs below their lowest rated speed with "Standard" enabled. That doesn't seem right.
> 
> The manual says: *Turbo - Set to achieve maximum CPU fan speed.* Since my fans are PWM 800-1500RPM I wasn't expecting them to run at between 800 and 970 RPM on "Turbo" mode.
> 
> I'll try playing around with more "Manual" profiles and see if I can get them to idle at ~600-800 RPMs and at least go over 1,000 at load.


Play with the "manual" setting. Set the max temp to like 60C and 100% fan speed. That means when the CPU hits 60C, the ran will run at 100% fan speed (1500RPM in your case). And set the minimum temp to like 30C and 60% fan speed. For some reason, you cannot go below 60% in the Asus UEFI. But once you set those parameters....it will scale up % down according to your temp and fan speed (900 to 1500RPM). The pre defined profiles like Standard, Turbo, etc....sometimes it doesn't work out. So go into the Manual mode and make your own profiles up


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Right now I have the 1301 UEFI BIOS. I'm using the PWM header on the motherboard for 2 PWM fans. I connected this PWM splitter to the PWM header on the motherboard:
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63
> 
> I connected 2 of these 120mm Cougar Vortex fans (800 - 1500 RPM) to the Gelid PWM splitter:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the fan control part of the UEFI BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the UEFI BIOS I have "CPU Q-Fan Control" set to Auto to use PWM for the PWM fans.
> 
> There are different profiles ("CPU Fan Profile") for the PWM fans: Silent; Standard; Turbo; Manual.
> 
> My CPU temps range from ~29C idle to ~60C load.
> 
> When I set the profile to Standard my fans run at ~600 to ~800 RPMs.
> 
> When I set the profile to Turbo my fans run at ~800 to ~970 RPMs.
> 
> If my PWM fans are rated for 800 - 1500 RPMs, does anyone have any ideas why my RPMs are so low, even using "Turbo" mode in the UEFI BIOS?
> 
> Thanks.


Try to heat up your CPU more, around 80C-90C. It will probably reach 100% fan speed at those temperatures. The BIOS fan curve is tuned conservatively with a bias for quiet vs high rpm.


----------



## jazh23

I'm Between the Hero and The Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87, I prefer Asus, but I read so many complaints about the "00" code, Motherboard DOA, etc.

I'm afraid to buy it, because I'm from Venezuela and I'm going to import it from amazon, I need a Motherboard with the lowest number of issues.

For the other hand, the Hero cost $200 and the Sniper just $160.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Guys I have a quick question. I currently have 8GB of RAM installed in my Hero, and would like to up this to 16GB. Can I simply buy exactly the same set that I already own and just use the additional two slots, or is this a bad idea? I recall something about only using 'sets' of RAM - if it came as a 2-stick pack, it should only ever be used as a 2-stick solution - but can't find the article now.

I'd like to go with that option as it'll save me a fair bit, but if not can anyone recommend a good set of 16GB RAM? It is for general gaming use but I am also looking to start video editing soon, will be changing the 4670K for a 4770K shortly too.

My current RAM is 2x4GB of G Skill Ripjawz X / 2133MHz / C11. I've not overclocked it at all, just using the XMP profile to hit the box speed of 2133MHz.

Thanks for any tips / suggestions!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Guys I have a quick question. I currently have 8GB of RAM installed in my Hero, and would like to up this to 16GB. Can I simply buy exactly the same set that I already own and just use the additional two slots, or is this a bad idea? I recall something about only using 'sets' of RAM - if it came as a 2-stick pack, it should only ever be used as a 2-stick solution - but can't find the article now.
> 
> I'd like to go with that option as it'll save me a fair bit, but if not can anyone recommend a good set of 16GB RAM? It is for general gaming use but I am also looking to start video editing soon, will be changing the 4670K for a 4770K shortly too.
> 
> My current RAM is 2x4GB of G Skill Ripjawz X / 2133MHz / C11. I've not overclocked it at all, just using the XMP profile to hit the box speed of 2133MHz.
> 
> Thanks for any tips / suggestions!


You're probably fine just buying 8GB more especially if you're not overclocking the RAM.

G.Skill recommends purchasing RAM as a set because the sets are tested together and guaranteed to work with each other (according to G.Skill).


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Guys I have a quick question. I currently have 8GB of RAM installed in my Hero, and would like to up this to 16GB. Can I simply buy exactly the same set that I already own and just use the additional two slots, or is this a bad idea? I recall something about only using 'sets' of RAM - if it came as a 2-stick pack, it should only ever be used as a 2-stick solution - but can't find the article now.
> 
> I'd like to go with that option as it'll save me a fair bit, but if not can anyone recommend a good set of 16GB RAM? It is for general gaming use but I am also looking to start video editing soon, will be changing the 4670K for a 4770K shortly too.
> 
> My current RAM is 2x4GB of G Skill Ripjawz X / 2133MHz / C11. I've not overclocked it at all, just using the XMP profile to hit the box speed of 2133MHz.
> 
> Thanks for any tips / suggestions!


For Gaming 8GB of RAM is enough, 16GB is overkill...


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> I'm Between the Hero and The Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87, I prefer Asus, but I read so many complaints about the "00" code, Motherboard DOA, etc.
> 
> I'm afraid to buy it, because I'm from Venezuela and I'm going to import it from amazon, I need a Motherboard with the lowest number of issues.
> 
> For the other hand, the Hero cost $200 and the Sniper just $160.


In the $160 price segment, I think the MSI Z87-GD65 is the one to beat..... the Hero is a great board but given the presence of the Sniper and GD-65, I think Asus needs to cut the price.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_z87_gd65_gaming/12.htm
Quote:


> MSI has been using components that meet or exceed MIL-STD-810G for some time as part of its Military Class build philosophy. Parts such as Super Ferrite Chokes that run at up to 35 degree Celsius lower temperatures, have a 30% higher current handling capacity, and a 20% improvement in power efficiency; Tantalum filled Hi-C Caps that are are up to 93% efficient; and "Dark Capacitors" that feature Lower ESR and a ten-year lifespan all tied into a PCB with improved temperature and humidity protections as part of the "Military Essentials" package......In the end MSI's Z87-GD65 is a board that comes with an expansive feature set that includes all your basics and the extras that set them apart such as the V-Check points, upper end audio, Dual BIOS ROMs, KIller Network package, Military Class IV package, and a three-year warranty. Couple that with good looks that carry the dragon theme through the board, and you have a winning combination at $189.


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/msi_z87_gd65_gaming_review/15
Quote:


> Now and again a motherboard appears that is so obviously brilliant, and so affordable, that we wonder if anything will be able to top it. For a while that crown was held by the ASUS Sabertooth, both in X58 and then P67 variants. Then MSI stole the crown with the Z77 MPower. Looking at the Z87 GD65 Gaming we think it's going to take something extraordinary to top it, such is the perfect storm of price, performance, features and looks.
> 
> The switch to Military Class 4 has given us an extremely ready overclocker too. You're always thermally limited when overclocking and the i7-4770K is one of the most demanding around. Considering the amount of cooling we're using we think that although the GD65 is capable of bringing 5GHz from our i7-4770K you'd need a proper water loop to make the most of it.
> 
> Performance is outstanding. The stock results were a particular highlight. We know a lot of people still just like to put their CPU in and go, without overclocking it first. Despite how easy it is these days we know that the fear factor still exists. So you'll be glad to know that the MSI Z87 GD65 Gaming really rocks hard even at stock settings. Naturally the overclocking is blistering too, with some OC3D records broken.
> 
> MSI have laid the gauntlet down to all the other manufacturers. Gorgeous to look at, blistering performance and all at a very affordable price, the MSI Z87 GD65 Gaming is not only the new benchmark for Z87 motherboards, but probably for all motherboards.


----------



## jazh23

I avoid MSI due its poor quality control, I read some cases of GD45 and GD65 that died suddenly in few months, but recognize that the GD65 has a tempting price...

Thanks for the links...

BTW, check this:


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Guys I have a quick question. I currently have 8GB of RAM installed in my Hero, and would like to up this to 16GB. Can I simply buy exactly the same set that I already own and just use the additional two slots, or is this a bad idea? I recall something about only using 'sets' of RAM - if it came as a 2-stick pack, it should only ever be used as a 2-stick solution - but can't find the article now.
> 
> I'd like to go with that option as it'll save me a fair bit, but if not can anyone recommend a good set of 16GB RAM? It is for general gaming use but I am also looking to start video editing soon, will be changing the 4670K for a 4770K shortly too.
> 
> My current RAM is 2x4GB of G Skill Ripjawz X / 2133MHz / C11. I've not overclocked it at all, just using the XMP profile to hit the box speed of 2133MHz.
> 
> Thanks for any tips / suggestions!


Buy the same set, put current ram to 1600mhz, plop in second set, re-enable xmp profile, ?????, profit.
Get the 4770k first, though. That'll help rendering a heck of a lot more than the ram will. I'd suggest getting the 4770k first and then seeing if you even need the extea 8GB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> For Gaming 8GB of RAM is enough, 16GB is overkill...


he said he is going to be video editing. It could be very useful to him to have more than 8GB.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Buy the same set, put current ram to 1600mhz, plop in second set, re-enable xmp profile, ?????, profit.
> Get the 4770k first, though. That'll help rendering a heck of a lot more than the ram will. I'd suggest getting the 4770k first and then seeing if you even need the extea 8GB.
> he said he is going to be video editing. It could be very useful to him to have more than 8GB.


Sorry, you right, I had not read that part, in that case it worth, but I prefer 2x8GB instead of 4x4GB...

I agree with you, with the i7 he will notice a big improvement. Regarding the memory, this I like alot and has good price:

http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-PC3-14900-240-Pin-BLE2CP8G3D1869DE1TX0/dp/B006YG9D0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391117616&sr=8-1&keywords=16gb+crucial+ballistix+elite


----------



## keyth

I have owned this motherboard for 4 months now, I am happy with it's perfomance but it does have it's problems, the first issue I had was a system lag when accessing my 3 internal drives, In the end I realised the drives were powering down so a bios tweek and a change to the power plan sorted that out. The main problem that still persists is it is really fussy about external hard drives, USB2 drives that have worked fine with a previous 1366 rig now either hang or take ages before they become accessible, It doesn't matter what USB port they are plugged into and it's even worse for USB3 drives, I have 2 new samsung drives (2.5" portable and 3.5" desktop) when they are plugged into any of the USB3 sockets to transfer data, they stop halfway through with the message "The drive needs to be formatted" , They do however work ok in the USB2 ports, I posted about this issue on the ROG forum but they seem to blame my i5 haswell chip for the problem


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keyth*
> 
> I have owned this motherboard for 4 months now, I am happy with it's perfomance but it does have it's problems, the first issue I had was a system lag when accessing my 3 internal drives, In the end I realised the drives were powering down so a bios tweek and a change to the power plan sorted that out. The main problem that still persists is it is really fussy about external hard drives, USB2 drives that have worked fine with a previous 1366 rig now either hang or take ages before they become accessible, It doesn't matter what USB port they are plugged into and it's even worse for USB3 drives, I have 2 new samsung drives (2.5" portable and 3.5" desktop) when they are plugged into any of the USB3 sockets to transfer data, they stop halfway through with the message "The drive needs to be formatted" , They do however work ok in the USB2 ports, I posted about this issue on the ROG forum but they seem to blame my i5 haswell chip for the problem


That's got to be frustrating. Idk what your problem is, im just glad I don't have that issue.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Be aware that the AiCharger feature can "blow" USB devices .... comes in handy for quick charge of cell phones but plugged my Jawbone BT earpiece in and it fried it.


----------



## jameyscott

Yeah, it's mainly a feature for high end phones that require more than usb ports normally have. My stock note 2 charger is a 2amp charger, so that feature is nice for my phone


----------



## jazh23

Buy this card is a lottery, Error code 00, Error code 55, does not recognize all SATA in the bios, sound problems, issues with the chipset Asmedia, etc ...

I think that it's overpriced and overrated, and Asus has the worst customer support...


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Buy this card is a lottery, Error code 00, Error code 55, does not recognize all SATA in the bios, sound problems, issues with the chipset Asmedia, etc ...
> 
> I think that it's overpriced and overrated, and Asus has the worst customer support...


Can't completely disagree with your thoughts... When it does work as it should things are a dream, and its a gre performer for the money... my biggest gripes are the random bios hangs, and it sometimes deciding it doesn't want to post as well as the god awful onboard audio. Otherwise things are good.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can't completely disagree with your thoughts... When it does work as it should things are a dream, and its a gre performer for the money... my biggest gripes are the random bios hangs, and it sometimes deciding it doesn't want to post as well as the god awful onboard audio. Otherwise things are good.


I don't know if what I'm experiencing is the same as what you guys are talking about, but after I plugged in all my internal hard drives after installing windows (3 internal HDs plus an external HD connected to the USB 3.0 header), when I start my computer it sits there with a black screen for maybe 10 seconds before the POST screen comes up. I'm not sure why but it didn't do that when I just had my OS SSD installed.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know if what I'm experiencing is the same as what you guys are talking about, but after I plugged in all my internal hard drives after installing windows (3 internal HDs plus an external HD connected to the USB 3.0 header), when I start my computer it sits there with a black screen for maybe 10 seconds before the POST screen comes up. I'm not sure why but it didn't do that when I just had my OS SSD installed.


It has to do with the external usb thing. Check the bios for that or unplug the usb for faster boot
oh and get that ssd back in, stat!








---
this is my second ROG board and I have no problems with it. No bios or post hangs, no (real) issues with sound.


----------



## iamlucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can't completely disagree with your thoughts... When it does work as it should things are a dream, and its a gre performer for the money... my biggest gripes are the random bios hangs, and it sometimes deciding it doesn't want to post as well as the god awful onboard audio. Otherwise things are good.


I haven't tried the on board audio via the jacks: I use a USB headset.

Is it really that bad? I was contemplating buying the QPAD QH-90. I'm glad I didn't. Sounds like a dedicated sound card is needed. But, there were many reviews stating that the onboard audio is fantastic?????


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> I haven't tried the on board audio via the jacks: I use a USB headset.
> 
> Is it really that bad? I was contemplating buying the QPAD QH-90. I'm glad I didn't. Sounds like a dedicated sound card is needed. But, there were many reviews stating that the onboard audio is fantastic?????


onboard is never fantastic. Don't believe the hype. I don't care if it is a "premium" audio motherboard, it's still will never be near the sound quality of a sound card or USB DAC. Most premium sound motherboard costs around 100-150 bucks more and will provide no advantage over something like a Xonar DGX, which is normally 30 bucks. If you can get that same sound quality from such a cheap card, just think what you could get for the same premium price of 100-150.


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> the QPAD QH-90


Whoa. Those look like a pair of Beyers with a mic!

Beyerdynamic DT-880:


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> onboard is never fantastic. Don't believe the hype. I don't care if it is a "premium" audio motherboard, it's still will never be near the sound quality of a sound card or USB DAC. Most premium sound motherboard costs around 100-150 bucks more and will provide no advantage over something like a Xonar DGX, which is normally 30 bucks. If you can get that same sound quality from such a cheap card, just think what you could get for the same premium price of 100-150.


Completely agree with your comment, I would never pay more for an integrated sound, I prefer to buy it separately. The Sound Blaster Z for 70 bucks is a good deal.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> onboard is never fantastic. Don't believe the hype. I don't care if it is a "premium" audio motherboard, it's still will never be near the sound quality of a sound card or USB DAC. Most premium sound motherboard costs around 100-150 bucks more and will provide no advantage over something like a Xonar DGX, which is normally 30 bucks. If you can get that same sound quality from such a cheap card, just think what you could get for the same premium price of 100-150.


Completely agree with your comment, I would never pay more for an integrated sound, I prefer to buy it separately. The Sound Blaster Z for 70 bucks is a good deal.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> onboard is never fantastic. Don't believe the hype. I don't care if it is a "premium" audio motherboard, it's still will never be near the sound quality of a sound card or USB DAC. Most premium sound motherboard costs around 100-150 bucks more and will provide no advantage over something like a Xonar DGX, which is normally 30 bucks. If you can get that same sound quality from such a cheap card, just think what you could get for the same premium price of 100-150.


Totally disagree the onboard is very respectable on this board,my last rig had a Ht Omega in it and this runs really close with it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Totally disagree the onboard is very respectable on this board,my last rig had a Ht Omega in it and this runs really close with it.


Different ears hear different things. Switching from onboard to my ASUS Essence STX with a pair of Superlux HD681Bs was incredible. I didn't think a pair of 30 dollar headphones could sound so dang good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Completely agree with your comment, I would never pay more for an integrated sound, I prefer to buy it separately. The Sound Blaster Z for 70 bucks is a good deal.


Not a bad deal at all, and isn't a bad soundcard for the money. If you buy the OEM version, it is even cheaper.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Different ears hear different things. Switching from onboard to my ASUS Essence STX with a pair of Superlux HD681Bs was incredible. I didn't think a pair of 30 dollar headphones could sound so dang good.
> Not a bad deal at all, and isn't a bad soundcard for the money. If you buy the OEM version, it is even cheaper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> onboard is never fantastic. Don't believe the hype. I don't care if it is a "premium" audio motherboard, it's still will never be near the sound quality of a sound card or USB DAC. Most premium sound motherboard costs around 100-150 bucks more and will provide no advantage over something like a Xonar DGX, which is normally 30 bucks. If you can get that same sound quality from such a cheap card, just think what you could get for the same premium price of 100-150.


Superlux is for me the best price-performance option, the build quality is ok, the materials are cheap, but the sound is impressing, I have the Samson SR850 (made by Superlux, with a signature very similar to the HD668b, with the same driver) , and the sound is superb for its price.


----------



## drake7500

great thread


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Superlux is for me the best price-performance option, the build quality is ok, the materials are cheap, but the sound is impressing, I have the Samson SR850 (made by Superlux, with a signature very similar to the HD668b, with the same driver) , and the sound is superb for its price.


That's why I originally bought them. Moved onto bigger and better things now.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Sorry, you right, I had not read that part, in that case it worth, but I prefer 2x8GB instead of 4x4GB...
> 
> I agree with you, with the i7 he will notice a big improvement. Regarding the memory, this I like alot and has good price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-PC3-14900-240-Pin-BLE2CP8G3D1869DE1TX0/dp/B006YG9D0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391117616&sr=8-1&keywords=16gb+crucial+ballistix+elite


Thanks a lot for the great responses, guys! So my upgrade path is clear - 4770K first, see how it goes, then add an additional 8GB set to my existing RAM if the budget is tight, or a new 16GB set if I can afford it.

Thanks again.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Guys I have a quick question. I currently have 8GB of RAM installed in my Hero, and would like to up this to 16GB. Can I simply buy exactly the same set that I already own and just use the additional two slots, or is this a bad idea? I recall something about only using 'sets' of RAM - if it came as a 2-stick pack, it should only ever be used as a 2-stick solution - but can't find the article now.
> 
> I'd like to go with that option as it'll save me a fair bit, but if not can anyone recommend a good set of 16GB RAM? It is for general gaming use but I am also looking to start video editing soon, will be changing the 4670K for a 4770K shortly too.
> dastardl;y
> My current RAM is 2x4GB of G Skill Ripjawz X / 2133MHz / C11. I've not overclocked it at all, just using the XMP profile to hit the box speed of 2133MHz.
> 
> Thanks for any tips / suggestions!


It's always best to buy as a package and 2 x 8Gb is better than 4 x 4GB as it's less load on the memory controller to handle 2 sticks rather than 4. So if adding RAM, best to buy the same brand, model number and same version if possible. The later is important as .... looking at the Corsair Vengeance Pro for example .... at some point during the production run (version 4.57 seems to stick in my mind) they switched from Hynix modules (cream of the crop) to another brand. This is not uncommon and it's not as dastardly as you might think.

As production lines mature, yields improve ..... the RAM is generally the same across the line, but some "test out" better than others..... If it tests at 2400, it's sold as 2400.... if it fails, and passes as 2133, it's sold as 2133. So when a line is young, manufacturers serving the high end market will generally wanna use the best modules to get decent yields..... as the line improves, they may have more 2400s than there is a demand for and if they can get satisfactory yields out of a less expensive brand, then the switch makes sense.

However, if you have one pair of sticks with one OEM's modules and a same brand / line from a later production run with another OEM's modules .... may cause issues. Now if your manufacturer no longer makes that line, you ca try another manufacturer's with same speed and timings but this is less than desirable.... in my experience, I have done mixed brand upgrades a cupla dozen times for peeps ..... the only think I have noticed is that GSkill seems to get along with GSkill and not much anyone else. I have mixed and matched same speed / timings sets from Corsair, Crucial and Mushkin at rated speed with no ill effects ...... however when I mixed GSkill with any of those I'm 0 for 3. In those instances, I.... should mention that Gskill seems to maintain old stocks longer than most ..... after buying the 1st 2 Gskills and adding to 2 x Mushkins, Corsairs, Crucial and failing, I bought another 2 x Gskill modules to put 4 in the users machine and then stuck the 2 I pulled out in another machine..... in all 3 cases mixing those 3 brands worked out fine.

As far as whether to go from 2 x 4G to 4 x 4Gb or swap out to 2 x 8GB....that's a decision only you can make. Your CPU OC or RAM timings may have to get knocked down a bit to maintain stability .... never know till ya try. When buying new, with no installed modules, my brand preference is for Hynix modules used (but not always) by Mushkin Redline, Corsair Vengeance Pro or Dominator .....

The Mushkin Redline's are also a great color match for Asus RoG Boards and generally have marginally better timings at the upper speed ranges. For example Mushkin Redline and Corsair Dominator were 10-12-12-28 when everyone else's were 10-12-12-31. Both those lines were historically a tad more expensive than the others but in recent years, the Redlines have been just about the same price as everyone else. Back even as far back as the "last millenium", many of what we then called "Walmart Brands" popped up in the trade which competed solely on price.... some brands decided not to jump in and relied on their rep to sell. But w/ RAM not being so sexy as MoBos and GFX cards, most people just bought "the cheapest". The ones that are still around found that to stay around, they have to compete from the lowest price segment to the higher priced enthusiast segment.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-scaling-gaming-haswell-richland,3593-18.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> I avoid MSI due its poor quality control, I read some cases of GD45 and GD65 that died suddenly in few months, but recognize that the GD65 has a tempting price...
> 
> Thanks for the links...


Poor quality control.... says who ? I ask cause every time I have asked someone to support that statement with hard data, the only response I have gotten is anecdotal. OTOH, MSI has a consistently lower RMA rate than Asus.....and by significant margins

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=fr&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http://www.hardware.fr/articles/843-2/cartes-meres.html&usg=ALkJrhjebJRXUVutJAEOnLFXpeaXRaOhDg
http://technewspedia.com/failure-rate-of-pc-components-october-2012/
http://www.behardware.com/articles/881-2/components-returns-rates-7.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, it's mainly a feature for high end phones that require more than usb ports normally have. My stock note 2 charger is a 2amp charger, so that feature is nice for my phone


Well that's the thing ..... I use it for my iPhone ..... so when phone was charged .... and it's the ear piece's turn, moist peeps will likely use the same "unused" port..... earpieces should only be charged on the USB2 ports to be safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> onboard is never fantastic. Don't believe the hype. I don't care if it is a "premium" audio motherboard, it's still will never be near the sound quality of a sound card or USB DAC. Most premium sound motherboard costs around 100-150 bucks more and will provide no advantage over something like a Xonar DGX, which is normally 30 bucks. If you can get that same sound quality from such a cheap card, just think what you could get for the same premium price of 100-150.


You are not going to get a decent sound subsystem on a budget level MoBo . However, when asked, JJ from Asus equated the sound on the Maximus VI Formula for example to a $90 Xonar DX and having had both, I'm inclined to agree. The Hero's sound system is a step down from the M6F

SupremeFX Advanced versus SupremeFX

I don't remember what JJ equated the Hero's to but it might have been the DGX.

From an aesthetic standpoint, the on board is obviously preferable. Froma c ooling perspective, the presence of the extra card affects air flow around ya GFX cards tho this somewhat less important if water cooling. But yes, if you don't want to sacrifice sound quality you will pay a price premium. And yes again, while I feel that the Xonar DX equivalent sound system in the M6F does its part to justify its $300 price tag, I won't be able to say that for the Hero until Asus drops to the $165 mark. Very good board, but I think Asus needs to rethink the price a bit given the competitor's offerings in this price range.

Handy lil Asus features comparison chart BTW

http://promos.asus.com/us/z87/comparison/


----------



## theilya

somehow disabled onboard graphics

how do i turn it back on?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> somehow disabled onboard graphics
> 
> how do i turn it back on?


It's a setting in the bios. If you can't get into the bios, reset the cmos and you'll be fine.


----------



## theilya

i can get into the bios I just cant find the settings

i looked through it like 5 times now..
i must be blind


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> i can get into the bios I just cant find the settings
> 
> i looked through it like 5 times now..
> i must be blind


linky

Probably under tweaker's paradise where you change your voltages just keep scrolling down until you see it.


----------



## theilya

thanks

found it!!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

So, i want to add a third R9-290 to my asus maximus hero board purely for scrypt mining. I currently have a R9-290 (watercooled) in each of the PCIe3.0 slots. Will i be able to add a third GPU to the bottom PCIe2.0 slot? Will i be able to avoid having to use risers or can i just stick the card in that last slot and be good?


----------



## smoke2

Please, can you write your opinion on general loudness of Maximus VI Hero?
I owned Asrock Z77M Extreme 4 with Realtek ALC898 and it was really quiet (about 50% less than my before ASUS board with ALC889).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Please, can you write your opinion on general loudness of Maximus VI Hero?
> I owned Asrock Z77M Extreme 4 with Realtek ALC898 and it was really quiet (about 50% less than my before ASUS board with ALC889).


Nobody can tell you that. Everyone has different headphones.


----------



## JacekRing

Yea I use 5.1 Surround sound speaker setup, it's pretty loud LOL.

Headphone wise I don't know, only headphones I have use optical connections and have volume adjustments on them.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nobody can tell you that. Everyone has different headphones.


I'm owning 32ohm headphones.
Maybe comparision with yout past motherbord will be great.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I'm owning 32ohm headphones.
> Maybe comparision with yout past motherbord will be great.


My last motherboard was a P4 motherboard, not much of a comparison there.







Honestly, if you haven't already bought a Haswell chip, I'd stick with your z77 board and chip and just get a dedicated sound card or USB DAC+Amp. The Headphone Club would be able to help you best on what to get at the price point you are wanting to buy.

For 32 ohm headphones this motherboard's audio will do what it is supposed to, but the quality change you will see when switching to a sound card or USB DAC+Amp will be more than buying a better pair of headphones.


----------



## jazh23

What is the best version of BIOS for the Hero? It's currently on amazon for $180, the price is tempting ...


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> What is the best version of BIOS for the Hero? It's currently on amazon for $180, the price is tempting ...


What does the bios have anything to do with it?


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> What does the bios have anything to do with it?


Maybe I decide to buy the Hero, instead of the Z87 G1.Sniper and I want to know if there is a bios version that is more stable than another, or is better the latest?


----------



## OutlawII

I'm running the 1101 bios seems fine no problems


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I'm running the 1101 bios seems fine no problems


Ok, thanks for sharing your experiences...


----------



## SortOfGrim

1301 and no issues


----------



## JackNaylorPE

There are numerous reports of people who had stable overclocks w/ 0804 which they have been unable to maintain throughout the RoG line anymore. The 09xx and 10xx BIOSs were pulled a few days after release, people started having problems with 11xx and things haven't gotten better with 12xx ..... still no feedback with 13xx. This issue was addressed earlier in this thread .... more details in the RoG Forums.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> There are numerous reports of people who had stable overclocks w/ 0804 which they have been unable to maintain throughout the RoG line anymore. The 09xx and 10xx BIOSs were pulled a few days after release, people started having problems with 11xx and things haven't gotten better with 12xx ..... still no feedback with 13xx. This issue was addressed earlier in this thread .... more details in the RoG Forums.


So it's best to stick with the 0804?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> So it's best to stick with the 0804?


Who knows pick one and give it a shot,alot of things can be user error remember and this is the interwebz so mileage may very


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Who knows pick one and give it a shot,alot of things can be user error remember and this is the interwebz so mileage may very


The problem is that I am from Venezuela, and I will Import from Amazon, I will not have a direct warranty, so I'm trying to choose the one with fewer problems, because to return it will be difficult...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> So it's best to stick with the 0804?


if it works don't fix it

edit:







I blame


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> if it works don't fix it


if it aint broken dont try and fix it


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if it aint broken dont try and fix it


What's the fun in that?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> So it's best to stick with the 0804?


The results are pretty consistent in following the Hero and M6F threads. People who had stable overclocks with 0804 no longer have them with the later versions. As for user error, could be true except for the the fact that these OC's were stable w/ 0804 at the exact same settings and multiple users are experiencing the same problems. Not only are formerly stable OCs unstable but the voltage spike under adaptive has increased more than two fold. For example at 4.5 GHz, under 0804, my system was stable at 1.287 VID and hit 1.328 (0.05 increase) under adaptive control now needs 1.32 VID and rises to a whopping 1.44 (0.12 increase) under adaptive control on RoG Real Bench. With the same result being reported by multiple users, it would seem that it's not limited to any particular idiosyncracy of an individual system.

Lending weight to a problem is the fact that two successive BIOSs were released and pulled within days and that Asus had made no response to any inquiry on the matter. If you're testing, pay careful attention to voltages during the test.....arrange the utility which you are using to measure voltages on screen so that you can monitor it throughout the test.

Haswell is unlike anything before it in that the voltage and heat curves .... that is the rise in voltage and temps as you increase multiplier is quite extreme. Small increases in multiplier require much larger voltage boosts than anything we have seen before and as a result temps climb very fast.... I'm at 40C, 1.18 VID / 1.28 maxV at 39 multiplier (All auto) with the new BIOS and 75C and 1.38/1.48 at 45...... before at 4.8, I topped out at 1.325 / 1.408 at 46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> The problem is that I am from Venezuela, and I will Import from Amazon, I will not have a direct warranty, so I'm trying to choose the one with fewer problems, because to return it will be difficult...


You don't get to select what BIOS you get, you get the one that was current at the time of production. You can download BIOS's from Asus web site


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> The results are pretty consistent in following the Hero and M6F threads. People who had stable overclocks with 0804 no longer have them with the later versions. As for user error, could be true except for the the fact that these OC's were stable w/ 0804 at the exact same settings and multiple users are experiencing the same problems. Not only are formerly stable OCs unstable but the voltage spike under adaptive has increased more than two fold. For example at 4.5 GHz, under 0804, my system was stable at 1.287 VID and hit 1.328 (0.05 increase) under adaptive control now needs 1.32 VID and rises to a whopping 1.44 (0.12 increase) under adaptive control on RoG Real Bench. With the same result being reported by multiple users, it would seem that it's not limited to any particular idiosyncracy of an individual system.
> 
> Lending weight to a problem is the fact that two successive BIOSs were released and pulled within days and that Asus had made no response to any inquiry on the matter.


That's good to know this, and you can't flash back to version 0804? or once a newer BIOS is installed the damage is already done?

If I buy this Asus, I'll stay with version 0804, thanks ...


----------



## jameyscott

You can still flash back the bios.


----------



## MLJS54

Question -- is there a BIOS option that disables USB charging once the computer has been shut off but the power supply is still on? Half my USB devices are still on after I shut down in Windows.


----------



## SortOfGrim

this was also an 'issue' with the previous boards. Turning off the psu is the only solution I know.


----------



## jazh23

I just bought the Asus Hero on amazon for $180, instead of the G1.Sniper, I hope it arrives in perfect conditions...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> I just bought the Asus Hero on amazon for $180, instead of the G1.Sniper, I hope it arrives in perfect conditions...


I debated over Z87 boards for a while and finally went with the Hero. So far no problems, and the UEFI BIOS has so much stuff in it it's incredible. I still haven't gotten to overclocking the CPU because I've been messing with all the other stuff. For instance. you can turn off individual RAM slots. Crazy. There's probably zero benefit but I have my 2 RAM slots that I'm not using turned off.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I debated over Z87 boards for a while and finally went with the Hero. So far no problems, and the UEFI BIOS has so much stuff in it it's incredible. I still haven't gotten to overclocking the CPU because I've been messing with all the other stuff. For instance. *you can turn off individual RAM slots*. Crazy. There's probably zero benefit but I have my 2 RAM slots that I'm not using turned off.


Just in case, it's a good tip, I'll keep in mind


----------



## Jodiuh

Yesterday, I resumed from sleep and noticed my CPU clock speeds were set to stock volts and speeds. 1st time this has happened, so not a big deal. But it just adds to the experience...which has been...less than stellar.

Honestly, I haven't been happy w/ a motherboard since Abit went away. Their boards were so far and away the best, it's just silly. Also, miss DFI.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yesterday, I resumed from sleep and noticed my CPU clock speeds were set to stock volts and speeds. 1st time this has happened, so not a big deal. But it just adds to the experience...which has been...less than stellar.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't been happy w/ a motherboard since Abit went away. Their boards were so far and away the best, it's just silly. Also, miss DFI.


Totally agree with your comment, I miss DFI and ABIT too, all motherboards now come with issues, you are very lucky if any currently motherboard lasts a couple of years.


----------



## Jodiuh

My all time fav has to the Abit's NF7. I had zero issues w/ that board and even Asus's new Fan Expert doesn't compete.


----------



## SortOfGrim

"all motherboards now come with issues"

Such as?


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

Price dropped on Amazon again, so I pulled the trigger. Going to be joining this club shortly.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> "all motherboards now come with issues"
> 
> Such as?


MSI gaming series, issues with the Killer E2200 NIC, DOA, Memory slots defectives, suddenly dead in a couple of months, etc.

Hero, error code 00, sound card issues, asmedia controller no recognizes the sata ports, problem with some USB devices, etc.

Gigabyte, error code 15, USB ports doesn't works, problem with software, etc...

Bent pins are very common too, my old Asus Z68VGEN3 died because of a missing pin, only lasted 1 year and two months...


----------



## GeneO

Just got this with a bundle deal at Microcenter. i7-4770K + Maximus VI hero for $4020. That is $250 for the processor and $170 for the MB. So count me in for better or for worse.

I am not super happy so far. The chip runs at high voltage and hot. I can get to 4GHz on 1.75v vcore at high temps with NH-D14.. Also I have an intermittent problem where, especially coming from sleep, the system will shut down then go into a little jig slightly spinning the fans, shutting down, repeat, etc. and then sometime it may finally boot. If not I have to unplug the PSU to get it to boot. It hasn't happened since early this morning though.

I also ran into the issue where the BIOS didn't detect my boot SSD (but would boot from it nevertheless). I resolved this by disabling the ASMEDIA SATA chip. Then the BIOS recognized the drive,

I also have had some issues with the ASUS AI SUITE. It seems to loose fan settings, and also, the CPU temp seems to shift for that different OC settings will result in a very different CPU temp (that the fan uses) when it shouldn't have changed any, Weird. Also, why do some of the case fans have near 60% lower limit, while others have like 40%? That makes no sense.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just got this with a bundle deal at Microcenter. i7-4770K + Maximus VI hero for $4020. That is $250 for the processor and $170 for the MB. So count me in for better or for worse.
> 
> I am not super happy so far. The chip runs at high voltage and hot. I can get to 4GHz on 1.75v vcore at high temps with NH-D14.. Also I have an intermittent problem where, especially coming from sleep, the system will shut down then go into a little jig slightly spinning the fans, shutting down, repeat, etc. and then sometime it may finally boot. If not I have to unplug the PSU to get it to boot. It hasn't happened since early this morning though.
> 
> I also ran into the issue where the BIOS didn't detect my boot SSD (but would boot from it nevertheless). I resolved this by disabling the ASMEDIA SATA chip. Then the BIOS recognized the drive,
> 
> I also have had some issues with the ASUS AI SUITE. It seems to loose fan settings, and also, the CPU temp seems to shift for that different OC settings will result in a very different CPU temp (that the fan uses) when it shouldn't have changed any, Weird. Also, why do some of the case fans have near 60% lower limit, while others have like 40%? That makes no sense.


First of all, that is an amazing deal.

How are you setting the voltage? I'm hoping that 1.75v Vcore is a typo because that will kill your CPU real fast. Do you have most things set to Auto right now? With a D14 you should be idling around 30C and loading around 60C ballpark.

If you're having shutdowns and seeing 1.75v Vcore with everything at stock settings in the BIOS something is very wrong.

Also turning of ASMEDIA is a good call.


----------



## jameyscott

Dang! That is a nice deal. I'm selling a MSI Z87 G45 and 4770k to a friend used for 425. Well, sorta used. I bought them had to rma the board, and now I'm testing both to make sure they are in good condition before I let him have at it. He's new to building PCs, so he'll be doing it under my supervision, lol.


----------



## GeneO

Haha. Yes, that was a typo. 1.175. But I just was using the Windows TPU to speed up trying to reduce that. I typed in 1.135 and hit save and ran IBT and the temps ran up to 100c. It somehow took that as 1.35.

Right now I am setting the voltage manual. I am idling around 29-39c, but load (IBT AVX1 and Prime95 AVX1) is around 80c. I checked the TIM application and it was good, reapplied and it is again same temps This combined with the boot issue (no diagnostics BTW) and I may replace them both.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Haha. Yes, that was a typo. 1.175. But I just was using the Windows TPU to speed up trying to reduce that. I typed in 1.135 and hit save and ran IBT and the temps ran up to 100c. It somehow took that as 1.35.
> 
> Right now I am setting the voltage manual. I am idling around 29-39c, but load (IBT AVX1 and Prime95 AVX1) is around 80c. I checked the TIM application and it was good, reapplied and it is again same temps This combined with the boot issue (no diagnostics BTW) and I may replace them both.


You're probably on Adaptive voltage and IBT is probably using AVX instructions. Adaptive will crank the voltage when there is prolonged AVX instructions resulting in insta 100C. Prime95 uses AVX. The board's default is Adaptive, which doesn't play nice with synthetic benchmarks that use AVX. It is not recommended to ever run synthetic benches with Adaptive on. That's why you're getting such insane temps.

Don't use Manual voltage. Use Offset. The difference is that on Manual your voltage will never change from that value (and your CPU won't downclock). With Offset you can take advantage of EIST (SpeedStep) and C-States. At idle my Vcore is .016v.


----------



## GeneO

Hi

No, I said I was manually setting the voltage, I am not using adaptive. IBT is using AVX1 like I said.

Actually, with manual and speedstep and the C-states your voltage does change and the cpu does downclock. This wasn't so with my Sandy, but is with the Haswell. On the Sandy I used offset; right now I don't see much advantage in using offset on this processor.

BTW, with my ambient, my delta temps are 50.9c on IBT with a vcore of 1.152 (not sure that is stable yet) vring 1.06 at 40GHz core and 37 GHz ring.

I wonder if somehow I managed to damage the internal solder connections in the NH-D14 when installing it its new case. Anyone heard of this? I was getting a IBT delta of 45c on my 2500k @ 4.5GHz.

-


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Hi
> 
> No, I said I was manually setting the voltage, I am not using adaptive. IBT is using AVX1 like I said.
> 
> Actually, with manual and speedstep and the C-states your voltage does change and the cpu does downclock. This wasn't so with my Sandy, but is with the Haswell. On the Sandy I used offset; right now I don't see much advantage in using offset on this processor.
> 
> BTW, with my ambient, my delta temps are 50.9c on IBT with a vcore of 1.152 (not sure that is stable yet) vring 1.06 at 40GHz core and 37 GHz ring.
> 
> I wonder if somehow I managed to damage the internal solder connections in the NH-D14 when installing it its new case. Anyone heard of this? I was getting a IBT delta of 45c on my 2500k @ 4.5GHz.
> 
> -


Ok gotcha. About downclocking, I read this on the Asus forums:

"The Fully Manual Mode option must be Disabled to allow the CPU integrated power saving schemes to take place. The CPU Core Voltage, CPU Cache Voltage, and CPU Graphics Voltage must be configured to anything but Manual Mode to allow any of the CPU integrated power saving schemes to take place."

I see now that that's different than manually entering voltages.

I also thought you switched to manual after seeing poor temps. Didn't realize you were running manual all along.


----------



## GeneO

Well I have the 4GHz down to about 1.14-1.15 vcore now. I have to determine whether the temps are the chip or cooler and if the chip whether I should return that. Then if this reboot loop shows up again, I expect I may return both as I have no clue which is causing the issue.

Anyhow I am confident I did not get a great OC chip









Cheers


----------



## jazh23

Maybe that's why Micro Center sells the 4770K for $ 250, because they are not very good for OC?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Maybe that's why Micro Center sells the 4770K for $ 250, because they are not very good for OC?


I don't think so, Microcenter always has the best prices on processors. I also picked up this processorlast month for $199 and the board was $179 with an extra $40 off that making it $139. $348 for both was too good of a deal to pass up. Micro Center is the shiznit.


----------



## GeneO

The catch with Microcenter is the processor prices are in-store only, so you need one located near you. But their regular processor prices beat any other's sale prices by a good margin.


----------



## jazh23

I had forgotten to ask, It's truth that haswell needs new certified power supplies? Mine is a Thermaltake Toughpower 775W XT , I'll have some sort of problem with the Asus Maximus Hero and the 4770K?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> I had forgotten to ask, It's truth that haswell needs new certified power supplies? Mine is a Thermaltake Toughpower 775W XT , I'll have some sort of problem with the Asus Maximus Hero and the 4770K?


No you're fine. The compatibility issue is with C6 and C7 C States (which all motherboard manufacturers have set too off as default).

If your PSU has DC-to-DC circuitry then you can most likely enable C6 and C7 without any problems.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No you're fine. The compatibility issue is with C6 and C7 C States (which all motherboard manufacturers have set too off as default).
> 
> If your PSU has DC-to-DC circuitry then you can most likely enable C6 and C7 without any problems.


Thanks, and yeah, my PSU has DC-to-DC circuitry...


----------



## GeneO

Wow, this is the rebuild from hell for me. First I cannot get even stock stable at anywhere decent voltage. I have to have over 1.2V for 3.9 or 4 GHz. If I lower it to say, 1.16, coming out of sleep mode the computer does a hard shut down and then it takes several times in a reset cycle, and sometime I have to cut the power. Have reset the RTC clock and tried just about everything, including disconnecting everything not essential (this was all working with a z68 and 2500k).

Then to add insult to injury, I opened the front of my Fractal Design Define R4 that I got a few weeks back to check for shorts, and I front top two plastic retainers that hold the front of the case onto the chasis were broken off in the front. I had never noticed it because there are six total holding it on, but I had noticed it was a little loose, and I had noticed some intermittent rattling that I was going to investigate.

So I am giving up and going into damage mode. I have a strong feeling this is the CPU itself. My plan is to get it replaced tomorrow. Then if that is not it, the mainboard.







.


----------



## Bqtchef

I thought I was a proud owner of a max 6 hero, maybe I still am, but there are times where I question my loyalty.
Subject: Haswell C2 stepping availability
The part number for my board 90MB0FU0-M0AAY0 (purchased from newegg last week) refers to C1
the revision part number ending in 5; i.e. xxxxxxx-M0AAY5 refers to C2
I'm questioning this due to having USB issues with my USB headphones. it looks like the USB driver fail, or lack of power to run these headphones, I've tried USB port 2.0, and 3.0 I have two other pc where I can play these w/o any issues; all pc are using win7 64 bit sp1. I've installed the latest drivers along with 1301 bios. I've been trouble shooting this for a week, and about to RMA for another, but with the part # ending in 5
One interesting thing that I've discovered is fire up CPUID you look at the motherboard rev # my board says C2, but my box says C1.
Is Asus/Newegg using an old Hero box with new revision C2 Hero board,
Thoughts?

90MB0 - FU0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553571 Maximus VI Hero
90MB0 - FA0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553298 Z87-Deluxe/Dual
90MB0 - F80 M0EAY5 - 4716659553458 Z87-K
90MB0 - EF0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553472 Z87M-Plus
90MB0 - ED0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553434 Z87-C
90MB0 - E00 M0EAY5 - 4716659553380 Z87 Plus
90MB0 - DZ0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553410 Z87-A
90MB0 - DY0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553557 Maximus Formula VI
90MB0 - DU0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553311 Z87 Deluxe
90MB0 - DV0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553335 Z87 Expert
90MB0 - DR0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553502 Sabertooth Z87
90MB0 - E10 M0EAY5 - 4716659553564 Maximus Gene VI
90MB0 - H30 M0EAY5 - 4716659553496 Z87i-Pro
90MB0 - DS0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553540 VI Maximus Extreme
90MB0 - DT0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553359 Z87 Pro
90MB0 - EH0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553526 GRYPHON Z87


----------



## GeneO

Are you sure 90MB0FU0-M0AAY0 = C1? Mine is the same but CPU-Z says the stepping is higher than C2. I explicitly checked. I can't double check now because I have that pulled apart to return the CPU. But you can find out through CPUZ.

The USB issue addressed by the stepping is for certain usb 3.0 drives not coming up after sleep. That doesn't sound like your problem anyway. There are compatibility issues with the Intel USB 3.0 beyond that. My ADATA USB flash drive, that worked fine with ASMEDIA 3.0 controller, does not work with my Haswell Mackbook Air or my Hero. It could be read but not written to. There shouldn't be any issue with the Intel USB 2.0 - that has been pretty rock solid (unless their USB 2.0 is part of the same chipset as their 3.0? - doubt it).

Look it up in CPUZ.

EDIT: I could at least look the serial number. It was manufactured in January 2014, even though the part number is 0MB0FU0-M0AAY0.
What is the first two numbers/letters of your serial number (year and month code)?

-


----------



## OutlawII

If i remember correctly it states on HWINFO what c state board u have not sure but u could check that out


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bqtchef*
> 
> I thought I was a proud owner of a max 6 hero, maybe I still am, but there are times where I question my loyalty.
> Subject: Haswell C2 stepping availability
> The part number for my board 90MB0FU0-M0AAY0 (purchased from newegg last week) refers to C1
> the revision part number ending in 5; i.e. xxxxxxx-M0AAY5 refers to C2
> I'm questioning this due to having USB issues with my USB headphones. it looks like the USB driver fail, or lack of power to run these headphones, I've tried USB port 2.0, and 3.0 I have two other pc where I can play these w/o any issues; all pc are using win7 64 bit sp1. I've installed the latest drivers along with 1301 bios. I've been trouble shooting this for a week, and about to RMA for another, but with the part # ending in 5
> One interesting thing that I've discovered is fire up CPUID you look at the motherboard rev # my board says C2, but my box says C1.
> Is Asus/Newegg using an old Hero box with new revision C2 Hero board,
> Thoughts?
> 
> 90MB0 - FU0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553571 Maximus VI Hero
> 90MB0 - FA0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553298 Z87-Deluxe/Dual
> 90MB0 - F80 M0EAY5 - 4716659553458 Z87-K
> 90MB0 - EF0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553472 Z87M-Plus
> 90MB0 - ED0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553434 Z87-C
> 90MB0 - E00 M0EAY5 - 4716659553380 Z87 Plus
> 90MB0 - DZ0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553410 Z87-A
> 90MB0 - DY0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553557 Maximus Formula VI
> 90MB0 - DU0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553311 Z87 Deluxe
> 90MB0 - DV0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553335 Z87 Expert
> 90MB0 - DR0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553502 Sabertooth Z87
> 90MB0 - E10 M0EAY5 - 4716659553564 Maximus Gene VI
> 90MB0 - H30 M0EAY5 - 4716659553496 Z87i-Pro
> 90MB0 - DS0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553540 VI Maximus Extreme
> 90MB0 - DT0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553359 Z87 Pro
> 90MB0 - EH0 M0EAY5 - 4716659553526 GRYPHON Z87


mine ends in a 0 not a 5, however, cpu-z states im running rev. C2. I'd go with what cpu-z says and dont worry about whats on the box.


----------



## Jodiuh

Resumed from sleep and clocks reset to stock. Later, resumed from sleep and the board reboots. Such has been life with this board.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Resumed from sleep and clocks reset to stock. Later, resumed from sleep and the board reboots. Such has been life with this board.


Problems with the C6 and C7 states? Did you tested another bios version?


----------



## bambino167

Well i had this board of about a month now, so far so good running hard drives but not ssd. wondering what ports am i to use. web pops up very fast with just the hard drives but when i try with the ssd, it takes its time loading up pages. am running Samsung 840 evo 120


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Well i had this board of about a month now, so far so good running hard drives but not ssd. wondering what ports am i to use. web pops up very fast with just the hard drives but when i try with the ssd, it takes its time loading up pages. am running Samsung 840 evo 120


The 6 top SATA ports can be used for SSDs, but it's best to use the first 2. You may also want to install the Intel Rapid Storage drive r if you still notice a slowdown in performance while using your SSD. Did you do a clean install?


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> The 6 top SATA ports can be used for SSDs, but it's best to use the first 2. You may also want to install the Intel Rapid Storage drive r if you still notice a slowdown in performance while using your SSD. Did you do a clean install?


i just did a clean install 3 times today and still the same performance . so the ports you are talking about are the ones close two the ram?


----------



## bambino167

plus its a new ssd


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> i just did a clean install 3 times today and still the same performance . so the ports you are talking about are the ones close two the ram?


Do u hav a owners manual? Use the Intel ports


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Do u hav a owners manual? Use the Intel ports


well i was just wanted to make sure i was using the correct ports which i am, so what do you think gives with this ssd?


----------



## OutlawII

1. did u unplug the other drives before installing windows
2. Is your ssd set to AHCI
3. Is your ssd set to no 1 in boot priority


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> When i boot up to the Windows login screen, for 5 seconds my PC will freeze. I know it's freezing because i can't type, move the cursor, and the login sound habgs. Any idea what might be causing this?


Did you get this resolved? It happens to me as well. I played around the settings in the BIOS/UEFI under the Boot tab for detecting all USB devices and Hard Drives but there is no change.

I POST and Boot within a few seconds just fine with my 840 Pro SSD, then I have to wait a few seconds before I can use my keyboard or even move the mouse cursor. Besides that, I have no issues at all.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Well i had this board of about a month now, so far so good running hard drives but not ssd. wondering what ports am i to use. web pops up very fast with just the hard drives but when i try with the ssd, it takes its time loading up pages. am running Samsung 840 evo 120


The first 6 (closest to the ram slots) are using the Intel Z87. The bottom 2 are using the ASMedia chip.

Using a ssd or hdd shouldn't have any impact if you are loading a webpage. Check the page file (set it a tad bit higher)

ssd firmware upgrade?

check the read/write with AS SSD Benchmark (link)


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The first 6 (closest to the ram slots) are using the Intel Z87. The bottom 2 are using the ASMedia chip.
> 
> Using a ssd or hdd shouldn't have any impact if you are loading a webpage. Check the page file (set it a tad bit higher)
> 
> ssd firmware upgrade?
> 
> check the read/write with AS SSD Benchmark (link)


i ran SSD benchmark but it comes back with (could not open device . physicaldrive0 error)


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Did you get this resolved? It happens to me as well. I played around the settings in the BIOS/UEFI under the Boot tab for detecting all USB devices and Hard Drives but there is no change.
> 
> I POST and Boot within a few seconds just fine with my 840 Pro SSD, then I have to wait a few seconds before I can use my keyboard or even move the mouse cursor. Besides that, I have no issues at all.


That problem can be because of a bent pin or a missing ping, checks the socket...

This board has so many issues, I think that was a bad buy for me...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> That problem can be because of a bent pin or a missing ping, checks the socket...
> 
> This board has so many issues, I think that was a bad buy for me...[/quote
> 
> lolwut. No. It's a setting in the bios. under boot. Now that I have my board back up and running in the second system, i'll let you know what setting it is.


----------



## GeneO

So one issue down for me. I replaced the 4770k today and this one is much better - runs cooler and is stable at 4GHz with a reasonable voltage.

I did still manage to get the hard reset/wedge on sleep a couple of times in a row. I changed some BIOS settings and haven't been able to reproduce it yet. Seems to be some combination of BIOS settings I hope (knock on wood).

if this holds I will be happy.


----------



## GeneO

How do I get rid of the annoying away mode slider on the side of the screen? I have unchecked "Enable Away Mode" in the AiSuite and disable the task manager DipAwayMode but it is still there.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Did you get this resolved? It happens to me as well. I played around the settings in the BIOS/UEFI under the Boot tab for detecting all USB devices and Hard Drives but there is no change.
> 
> I POST and Boot within a few seconds just fine with my 840 Pro SSD, then I have to wait a few seconds before I can use my keyboard or even move the mouse cursor. Besides that, I have no issues at all.


Unfortunately not, same issue. No idea how to fix it. Booting off a Corsair SSD.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> That problem can be because of a bent pin or a missing ping, checks the socket...
> 
> This board has so many issues, I think that was a bad buy for me...


Funny enough, I did have some bent pins at the top right but i straightened them and my system runs absulutely perfectly. It's just that issue with the delay at the welcome screen that I have dealing with. If the bent pins were causing an issue, this wouldn't be it.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Funny enough, I did have some bent pins at the top right but i straightened them and my system runs absulutely perfectly. It's just that issue with the delay at the welcome screen that I have dealing with. If the bent pins were causing an issue, this wouldn't be it.


Try disabling the Asmedia controller in the bios and removing its drivers...

If you have a ssd, place it on the Intel Sata port, check that the AHCI mode is enabled, test various drivers, the latest driver is not always the best...


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Try disabling the Asmedia controller in the bios and removing its drivers...


DIsabled since day onea nd the drivers were never installed. I know that is one thing which would affect the POST so I disabled everything in the BIOS that I don't need.
I've also tried the generic Win 7 SATA drivers as well as the IRST drivers (the latters benches faster but I don't see any other difference really).
This is one unusual isue. I boot up in like 8 seconds but I love to tap the spacebar at the welcome screen as soon as I see it to select the first user account which is mine to immedaitely login and that delay really nags me lol


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> DIsabled since day onea nd the drivers were never installed. I know that is one thing which would affect the POST so I disabled everything in the BIOS that I don't need.
> I've also tried the generic Win 7 SATA drivers as well as the IRST drivers (the latters benches faster but I don't see any other difference really).
> This is one unusual isue. I boot up in like 8 seconds but I love to tap the spacebar at the welcome screen as soon as I see it to select the first user account which is mine to immedaitely login and that delay really nags me lol


Try enabling CSM in BIOS (Boot Menu), disabling Fast boot and setting Secure boot to other OS.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> DIsabled since day onea nd the drivers were never installed. I know that is one thing which would affect the POST so I disabled everything in the BIOS that I don't need.
> I've also tried the generic Win 7 SATA drivers as well as the IRST drivers (the latters benches faster but I don't see any other difference really).
> This is one unusual isue. I boot up in like 8 seconds but I love to tap the spacebar at the welcome screen as soon as I see it to select the first user account which is mine to immedaitely login and that delay really nags me lol


Set the Bios to default and change one thing at a time see if that helps


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Try enabling CSM in BIOS (Boot Menu), disabling Fast boot and setting Secure boot to other OS.


I already had Launch CSM enabled and Secure Boot set to Other OS. Fast Boot is enabled as well though, so i'll try disabling it when i'm back around the PC next weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Set the Bios to default and change one thing at a time see if that helps


Loaded the Defaults before and no change. Gonna also remove all USB devices and boot up to see if any of them are contributing to this issue. I have a mouse, keyboard, UPS and another USB cable that leads to my headset, but that only powers it as it's an amplified one.


----------



## thrgk

Any idea why my 1150 formula stops keeping time? I have to keep updating the clock through the internet through the clock settings, and it even crashed my computer saying clock_watchdog or something. I kinda think it started when I started mining, but am not 100% sure. Really would love to fix this. Its a brand new 2 month old asus mobo also.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why my 1150 formula stops keeping time? I have to keep updating the clock through the internet through the clock settings, and it even crashed my computer saying clock_watchdog or something. I kinda think it started when I started mining, but am not 100% sure. Really would love to fix this. Its a brand new 2 month old asus mobo also.


I've heard that error on the ROG Z87 series, it's a shame that it happen with a motherboard like that, I hope it can be solved with a bios update...


----------



## thrgk

is there any current fix? would a bios update help?


----------



## thrgk

can someone with a formula 1150 let me know what type of cmos battery it is, voltage, and everything? gonna replace mine


----------



## SortOfGrim

all the batteries are the same: a 3V Lithium Coin Battery
link

edit: the type on both the Max 4 and Max 6 are CR 2032

@thrgk: here's the official Asus M6F club


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> can someone with a formula 1150 let me know what type of cmos battery it is, voltage, and everything? gonna replace mine


It must be CR2032 3V, and the brand could be NewSun, Maxwell, etc. But for me that's not the problem, anyway try costs nothing, I hope that you can fix it.

Keep the original battery, in case you need the RMA service...


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Unfortunately not, same issue. No idea how to fix it. Booting off a Corsair SSD.


Perhaps the Ramdisk technology could be the problem, this feature can be disabled?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just got this with a bundle deal at Microcenter. i7-4770K + Maximus VI hero for $4020. That is $250 for the processor and $170 for the MB. So count me in for better or for worse.
> 
> I am not super happy so far. The chip runs at high voltage and hot. I can get to 4GHz on 1.75v vcore at high temps with NH-D14.. Also I have an intermittent problem where, especially coming from sleep, the system will shut down then go into a little jig slightly spinning the fans, shutting down, repeat, etc. and then sometime it may finally boot. If not I have to unplug the PSU to get it to boot. It hasn't happened since early this morning though.
> 
> I also ran into the issue where the BIOS didn't detect my boot SSD (but would boot from it nevertheless). I resolved this by disabling the ASMEDIA SATA chip. Then the BIOS recognized the drive,
> 
> I also have had some issues with the ASUS AI SUITE. It seems to loose fan settings, and also, the CPU temp seems to shift for that different OC settings will result in a very different CPU temp (that the fan uses) when it shouldn't have changed any, Weird. Also, why do some of the case fans have near 60% lower limit, while others have like 40%? That makes no sense.


1. Few typos in there ?

$420 methinks not $4020

1.175 for Vcore at 4.0 Ghz maybe ? ..... I personally don't wanna see Vcore go over 1.4 in daily usage.... with VID at 1.375 under BIOS 0804, I'd see the occasional 1.44 but the 1.48 on 1102 has me anxious so no longer using 4.6 Ghz setting.

2. Note that any benchie using AVX instructions adds 0.1 volts to Vcore .... I use RoG Real Bench and see the increase during the Open CL testing

3. That double boot thing is common after BIOS changes.

4. FanXpert2 been working fine for me. FanXpert2 tests each fan individually to determine each specific fan's individual characteristics and sets fan curve accordingly...... some fans can be turned down lower than others.... Fan expert turns down voltages till the fan stops ..... for example when testing my SP-140s spin it found that my minimum fan speed was 307 rpm at 26% voltage .....so it sets a minimum fan speed 5% higher at 31% or what should be 337 rpm .... I have never actually seen it go below 444 rpm tho when in "Smart Mode"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> How do I get rid of the annoying away mode slider on the side of the screen? I have unchecked "Enable Away Mode" in the AiSuite and disable the task manager DipAwayMode but it is still there.


I open Task Manager on every boot and close the EPUShortCut.exe process..... have asked Asus, they said:

a) There is no way to disable it via AISuite
b) I should disable it in BIOS .... EPU is disabled in BIOS

Got no answer here
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42334-Prevent-EPU-from-Starting&p=359363#post359363

But got lucky here

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20140201055839820&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Right-click the AI Suite 3 icon in the tray and uncheck "ASUS Mini Bar":
.
http://s695.photobucket.com/user/PolRoger/media/Haswell/ASUSMiniBar_zps355a9ff7.png.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Unfortunately not, same issue. No idea how to fix it. Booting off a Corsair SSD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> How do I get rid of the annoying away mode slider on the side of the screen? I have unchecked "Enable Away Mode" in the AiSuite and disable the task manager DipAwayMode but it is still there.


Same issue here on M6F .... 34 seconds till I can type in my password. Slowest machine I have . Started out with two 840 Pros in RAID 0 UFEI Boot..... dumped that on Samsung's advice .... now using singe drive to boot w/ back up on second SSD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why my 1150 formula stops keeping time? I have to keep updating the clock through the internet through the clock settings, and it even crashed my computer saying clock_watchdog or something. I kinda think it started when I started mining, but am not 100% sure. Really would love to fix this. Its a brand new 2 month old asus mobo also.


Been there, had that. Cleared CMOS and reinstalled BIOS Via USB Flashback fixed it


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Sign me up, just converted from an FX-8150-990FXA-UD5 to a Hero and an i5-4670K. No OCing yet unfortunately, I misplaced the Intel brackets for my H80 somewhere along the lines of 3 moves in 5 years, I'm having to make do with the stock cooler for a week or two.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Perhaps the Ramdisk technology could be the problem, this feature can be disabled?


Is ram disk on by default?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Is ram disk on by default?


No, it's a software feature


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> 2. Note that any benchie using AVX instructions adds 0.1 volts to Vcore .... I use RoG Real Bench and see the increase during the Open CL testing


Only if you are using offset or adaptive voltage control. I was using a fixed core voltage of 1.175 at the time. Anyway, I replaced the CPU and the replacement is much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> 3. That double boot thing is common after BIOS changes.


Yes it is but that is not what I was describing. Waking from sleep the MB would immediately do a hard reset, then it would loop trying to boot several times then shutoff. I usually had to remove the power cord to recover. I believe I have traced it to an unlikely BIOS setting of enabling Spread Spectrum on the VRM. I haven't had this happen since. disabling that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20140201055839820&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


Thanks, I eventually found that.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Only if you are using offset or adaptive voltage control.


It was my understanding that that was the case given the previous post references....though I can't imagine setting up a PC any other way other than for exploratoy purposes in establishing limits.
Quote:


> I was using a fixed core voltage of 1.175 at the time. Anyway, I replaced the CPU and the replacement is much better.


Well that is much better than 1.75








Quote:


> Yes it is but that is not what I was describing. Waking from sleep the MB would immediately do a hard reset, then it would loop trying to boot several times then shutoff. I usually had to remove the power cord to recover. I believe I have traced it to an unlikely BIOS setting of enabling Spread Spectrum on the VRM. I haven't had this happen since. disabling that.
> Thanks, I eventually found that.


Through SB, IB and HW, I have never needed to touch that. I take a minimalist approach to BIOS editing ....and anything that prevents SpeedStep from working is a no-no.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Resumed from sleep and clocks reset to stock. Later, resumed from sleep and the board reboots. Such has been life with this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Problems with the C6 and C7 states? Did you tested another bios version?
Click to expand...

All C states off.

Yesterday, I resumed from sleep to WHEA BSOD in Windows 8. Then on reboot, the pc was fine, but after sleeping it, I could not resume it from keyboard or mouse. I turned it off, clicked the mouse, and the mouse's LED's started cyclin' super fast through all the colors.

Part of the problem is a very crappy CPU and I'm in overclock hell. Part of the problem is this motherboard. And part of the problem is the faulty mouse.

Looks like I'm still on 1002 and there have been 3 updates since then, so I'm going to try that first.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> All C states off.
> 
> Yesterday, I resumed from sleep to WHEA BSOD in Windows 8. Then on reboot, the pc was fine, but after sleeping it, I could not resume it from keyboard or mouse. I turned it off, clicked the mouse, and the mouse's LED's started cyclin' super fast through all the colors.
> 
> Part of the problem is a very crappy CPU and I'm in overclock hell. Part of the problem is this motherboard. And part of the problem is the faulty mouse.
> 
> Looks like I'm still on 1002 and there have been 3 updates since then, so I'm going to try that first.


Try the 0804 first...


----------



## GeneO

Can you flash back from any newer version to any older on this board?


----------



## SortOfGrim

yes.
--
The big problem, imo, is Haswell in general. I still prefer my 'old' i5-2500k


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yes.
> --
> The big problem, imo, is Haswell in general. I still prefer my 'old' i5-2500k


The problem is that is very difficult to find a decent Z77 motherboard, and it cost more than the Z87.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> All C states off.
> 
> Yesterday, I resumed from sleep to WHEA BSOD in Windows 8. Then on reboot, the pc was fine, but after sleeping it, I could not resume it from keyboard or mouse. I turned it off, clicked the mouse, and the mouse's LED's started cyclin' super fast through all the colors.
> 
> Part of the problem is a very crappy CPU and I'm in overclock hell. Part of the problem is this motherboard. And part of the problem is the faulty mouse.
> 
> Looks like I'm still on 1002 and there have been 3 updates since then, so I'm going to try that first.


I believe the 09xx and 10xx were pulled shortly after being posted .... well they were on the M6F, assume same with the Hero.

Skip 1102 and 1203 .... use the 13xx one (which I haven't tried yet) or the 0804.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Can you flash back from any newer version to any older on this board?


Yes....use the BIOS Flashback feature .... easy procedure tho inappropriately named as ya can update as well as flash back .... I described the procedure a few pages back.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

1- Download newest BIOS.zip
2- Unzip
3- Rename to M6H.CAP
4- Plug in USB flash drive
5- Format USB flash drive to FAT32 if not already
6- Copy M6H.CAP to USB flash drive
7- Turn off computer
8- Plug in USB flash drive into correct USB port


9- Press and hold BIOS button until light comes on
10- Wait until light turns off


----------



## lilchronic

if anyone here is interested, check out my sig...... just tryin to get rid of it


----------



## thrgk

I'm trying to oc my delidded 4770k but I cannot find a guide for the formula board. anyone know where I can get one? since the gigabyte over clocking guide dies not really line up.

also can I use manual voltage and when computer is idle have it drop the multiplier and voltage when idle somehow? I don't like offset.

thanks


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I'm trying to oc my delidded 4770k but I cannot find a guide for the formula board. anyone know where I can get one? since the gigabyte over clocking guide dies not really line up.
> 
> also can I use manual voltage and when computer is idle have it drop the multiplier and voltage when idle somehow? I don't like offset.
> 
> thanks


Yes, use EIST and enable the C-states and use Windows power management -> processor power management to adjust the upper and lower frequency limits.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking&country=&status=


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes, use EIST and enable the C-states and use Windows power management -> processor power management to adjust the upper and lower frequency limits.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking&country=&status=


I'm trying to oc my delidded 4770k but I cannot find a guide for the formula board. anyone know where I can get one? since the gigabyte over clocking guide dies not really line up.

also can I use manual voltage and when computer is idle have it drop the multiplier and voltage when idle somehow? I don't like offset.

thanks

thanks a lot for that guide, really helped.

I still am unsure though, for manual keep C states enabled/auto and for offset, keep them disabled?and leave turbo and EIST enabled ALWAYS?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I'm trying to oc my delidded 4770k but I cannot find a guide for the formula board. anyone know where I can get one? since the gigabyte over clocking guide dies not really line up.
> 
> also can I use manual voltage and when computer is idle have it drop the multiplier and voltage when idle somehow? I don't like offset.
> 
> thanks


I posted all the links a few pages back but

1. See this

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking/page6

2. Go to youtube and search on "JJ Asus Z87" and you will see 4 videos at the top of the list.

Most peeps use "Adaptive" to maintain the ability to clock down when no load..... be aware that that ya should never use adaptive while using Prime96, AIDA etc as when it loads AVX instruction sets the BIOS will add 0.1 volts


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I posted all the links a few pages back but
> 
> 1. See this
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking/page6
> 
> 2. Go to youtube and search on "JJ Asus Z87" and you will see 4 videos at the top of the list.
> 
> Most peeps use "Adaptive" to maintain the ability to clock down when no load..... be aware that that ya should never use adaptive while using Prime96, AIDA etc as when it loads AVX instruction sets the BIOS will add 0.1 volts


Ok cool thanks, I went ahead and modded my bios to that of the guide, and for some reason now I get BSOD 101, which before when all I did was change multi and voltage, I was ok, so not to sure. I also updated to the most recent bios tho,


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Psycogeek

I have heard of this Clock bug talked about, but i have never seen it, and expected to on some day or other.
It either is something that people are doing different than the lame way i did things, which was to mostly stay on auto, or it is a hardware issue.
because so few people seem to have the problem, even though the visual appearance of them would be high (like all problems) , If i had a board that was doing that, i Would take it back.

if i get another board and it did the same thing, i would wonder at that point (not before) if It Was Me.

My hero has been berry berry good to me, after getting to my happy place, locking down all the hardware to what i will use, fixing the cooling, even that onboard audio has been working just fine. It stays on almost 24-7 and i have had uptimes of months. Plus if it matters 1/3rd of the time the CPU and hard drives are doing a 100% load with encoding stuff. It is overclocked to a bit lower 4.5&4.3 than it is capable, and it goes to sleep and idles without to much power , and it is set for adaptive. I am still here reading the clubs info, with nothing to say , and not much i could help people with.


----------



## thrgk

what do you guys recommend with c states


----------



## GeneO

I have everything but C6 and C7 enabled. Enabling those will give you much lower idle voltages though, if that is what you want.


----------



## thrgk

will that downclock the cpu also? cause I had the voltage downclocking on idle, but core speed stayed 4700


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> That doesn't work.
> 
> The clock bug has cropped up in many Asus z87 boards, including my Gryphon. I made a thread about it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460576/asus-z87-frozen-real-time-clock-bug
> 
> That thread also links to long running discussions on Asus' own forums.
> 
> There have been many "fixes" suggested for this issue (even by an Asus rep), but none of them work long term. The bug always comes back. People have already tried replacing the CMOS battery, but like standby RTC jumper clearing, updating the ME firmware, etc, the bug returns after varying periods (often a couple of weeks).
> 
> An Asus rep appeared to be on the case for a while, and said he was aquiring one of the bugged boards for testing, but he's since gone silent. And now I can't even access the damned ROG forum because chrome says it's infected with malware.
> 
> When I contacted Asus support directly, they gave me a pretty generic "return it to your retailer" response. I'm still procrastinating because I don't want to tear apart my whole system, and if I do, I sure as hell won't be putting another Asus z87 mobo in it, but the nearest Gigabyte equivalent is more expensive with an inferior layout. What a pain in the arse.


How many PC's have u built? Electronics can have problems if its that big of an issue RMA and suck it up its all part of building a custom pc. I just recently built mine and the PSU fan was making some racket so i RMA'd it i didnt make a big post about it. Have a nice day!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Cool story bro. I'm failing to see what relevance your _isolated_ faulty PSU fan has to this _recurring_ bug that has affected a significant number of users.
> 
> The intention of the post was mostly to inform other potentially affected users of the current status of the bug, muppets like you can move along.


Seems like the intention of your post was to whine and bash thats the relevance. My point is suck it up Nancy and move along RMA it do something


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## OutlawII




----------



## iamlucky

Guys, please calm down. There's no need to bash or antagonise eachother.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I have the bios 7.11.Do you think it's time to update the motherboard ?


----------



## MLJS54

How much of a longevity benefit will I see for my chip by enabling downclocking/cstates? I don't pay for electricity and run a mild OC (4.4ghz @ 1.275v with decent temps). I just came from a 920 and that CPU was never downclocked and ran rock solid for 4 years. ATM I have EIST off and everything else on auto.


----------



## iamlucky

I would update it. Have you overclocked the CPU?


----------



## Jurge92

Hi.

I found my i5 4670K to run stable at 1.2V @4.3 GHz(haven't tried higher yet). I put the voltage on adaptive mode, because it's said to lower the voltage when idle.

However, the voltage is always at 1.203/1.216 and the CPU frequency always at 4299 MHz:



Why doesn't the voltage and frequency go down when idle?

_BIOS is latest at 1301_


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I found my i5 4670K to run stable at 1.2V @4.3 GHz(haven't tried higher yet). I put the voltage on adaptive mode, because it's said to lower the voltage when idle.
> 
> However, the voltage is always at 1.203/1.216 and the CPU frequency always at 4299 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't the voltage and frequency go down when idle?
> 
> _BIOS is latest at 1301_


Enable C-States
Enable EIST
Set Windows power plan to balanced


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> I would update it. Have you overclocked the CPU?


For the moment no but i will do.


----------



## navynuke499

anyone had an error code 99 issue with this board? i cant get this damn thing to post.


----------



## Jurge92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Enable C-States
> Enable EIST
> Set Windows power plan to balanced


Thanks!

C-States were already at Auto and EIST was Enabled in the BIOS. Changing the power plan to balanced made it work me


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> C-States were already at Auto and EIST was Enabled in the BIOS. Changing the power plan to balanced made it work me


Setting C-States to Auto doesn't enable C6 or C7. If you want ultimate power saving, manually set all of your C-States to "Enabled."

*Advanced tab --> CPU Configuration --> CPU Power Management Configuration
*
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - [Enabled]
Turbo Mode - [Enabled]
CPU C States - [Enabled]
Enhanced C1 State - [Enabled] (FYI this used to be called C1E, now it's called Enhanced C1 State, at least by Asus)
CPU C3 Report - [Enabled]
CPU C6 Report - [Enabled]
C6 Latency - [Short]
CPU C7 Report - [CPU C7s]
C7 Latency - [Short]
Package C State Support - [CPU C7s]


----------



## Jurge92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Setting C-States to Auto doesn't enable C6 or C7. If you want ultimate power saving, manually set all of your C-States to "Enabled."
> 
> *Advanced tab --> CPU Configuration --> CPU Power Management Configuration
> *
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - [Enabled]
> Turbo Mode - [Enabled]
> CPU C States - [Enabled]
> Enhanced C1 State - [Enabled] (FYI this used to be called C1E, now it's called Enhanced C1 State, at least by Asus)
> CPU C3 Report - [Enabled]
> CPU C6 Report - [Enabled]
> C6 Latency - [Short]
> CPU C7 Report - [CPU C7s]
> C7 Latency - [Short]
> Package C State Support - [CPU C7s]


Well it didn't bother me due to power consumption, but rather curious to why it was locked at 4.3 GHz.

If I were to change the BIOS settings from Optimal default(with the exception of OC the CPU), to those you are suggesting, will it have any impact on actual performance? Or is it only for power saving?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> Well it didn't bother me due to power consumption, but rather curious to why it was locked at 4.3 GHz.
> 
> If I were to change the BIOS settings from Optimal default(with the exception of OC the CPU), to those you are suggesting, will it have any impact on actual performance? Or is it only for power saving?


I can't really think of a downside unless your PSU is incompatible with C6 and C7 or if you're benching and you don't want your CPU to downclock at all while benching.

I noticed that if I keep my Min and Max CPU Cache Ratios set to Auto, then the uncore never downclocks. I set Min CPU Cache Ratio to 8 and it downclocks to 800MHz at idle now too.

With all the power saving stuff enabled I'm guessing things are going to be fractionally slower than with them disabled, but probably not noticeable.


----------



## Jodiuh

Flashed to new BIOS, resume from sleep results in a freeze w/ network connectivity gone. Totally new freeze, totally new BIOS, makes sense. So sick of this board.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Flashed to new BIOS, resume from sleep results in a freeze w/ network connectivity gone. Totally new freeze, totally new BIOS, makes sense. So sick of this board.


I think you need to RMA, can't imagine any other solution. Would be interested in seeing a video of this issue.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Flashed to new BIOS, resume from sleep results in a freeze w/ network connectivity gone. Totally new freeze, totally new BIOS, makes sense. So sick of this board.


You trying removing the video card and see if the problem exists on iGPU?


----------



## bambino167

wondering how to stop this from popping up every time i restart my pc (c:/users/bam/appdata/local/temp/005715log.iniis.lost)


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> wondering how to stop this from popping up every time i restart my pc (c:/users/bam/appdata/local/temp/005715log.iniis.lost)


Why didn't you Google?
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/on-startup-a-box-pops-up-and-says-asus-setup-and/50ff4b5c-527d-43de-b499-7bffff4427d1


----------



## bambino167

maybe because i did that and didn't find what you found, why would i be asking for help than. unbelievable


----------



## GeneO

So some observations of quirks after a few days with this board with a 4470, besides the usual

1. Don't enable VRM spread spectrum. It can result in hard reset loops when coming out of sleep mode (independently confirmed by another owner).
2. You can't disable the High Precision Event timer in BIOS! The slows up boot time and introduces longer latencies. Bummer








3. You want to set a minimum ring freq if you want it to clock down with EIST and C-states.
4. It is fairly easy to do the overclocking and stress testing in windows at fixed voltage (where you _*should*_ do the stress testing), then switch over to adaptive. To accomplish this switch over, in the CPU configuration, set Boot Performance mode to "Turbo Performance". That way you will see the voltages under load in the BIOS, and can easily adjust the offsets to get the vcore and ring voltages that you want and can easily verify by rebooting to the BIOS. I would not use AI Suite to do these adjustments.
5. Enable Dynamic Storage Accelerator if you have C-states enabled. It will help I/o performance.
6. Disable the integrated graphics if you are using discrete graphics and are not going to use the iGPU transcoding acceleration capabilities.

and finally

I thought that I had a case of a poor sample CPU. I was running 4 x 4Gb 1600 DIMM which I replaced with 2 x 8GB 1866 DIMM. What a difference in overclock! With the 4 dim I could get stable at 4GHz @ 1.186V vcore . With the 2 DIMM I get 4.2 [email protected] 1.136V and much better temps. I had checked the memory not that long ago. So I either had some failing memory or the board is that sensitive to the number of DIMM. I will be rebuilding another system with the DIMM so will check them then.

So my minimum goal was equaling the 4.5GHz 2500K OC I had with equivalent temperatures. I think 4.2 better than bests the 2500k @ 4.5. it certainly is snappier. Will take a break for a bit and push it further sometime in the near future.

-


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> So some observations of quirks after a few days with this board with a 4470, besides the usual
> 
> 1. Don't enable VRM spread spectrum. It can result in hard reset loops when coming out of sleep mode (independently confirmed by another owner).
> 2. You can't disable the High Precision Event timer in BIOS! The slows up boot time and introduces longer latencies. Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. You want to set a minimum ring freq if you want it to clock down with EIST and C-states.
> 4. It is fairly easy to do the overclocking and stress testing in windows at fixed voltage (where you _*should*_ do the stress testing), then switch over to adaptive. To accomplish this switch over, in the CPU configuration, set Boot Performance mode to "Turbo Performance". That way you will see the voltages under load in the BIOS, and can easily adjust the offsets to get the vcore and ring voltages that you want and can easily verify by rebooting to the BIOS. I would not use AI Suite to do these adjustments.
> 5. Enable Dynamic Storage Accelerator if you have C-states enabled. It will help I/o performance.
> 6. Disable the integrated graphics if you are using discrete graphics and are not going to use the iGPU transcoding acceleration capabilities.
> 
> and finally
> 
> I thought that I had a case of a poor sample CPU. I was running 4 x 4Gb 1600 DIMM which I replaced with 2 x 8GB 1866 DIMM. What a difference in overclock! With the 4 dim I could get stable at 4GHz @ 1.186V vcore . With the 2 DIMM I get 4.2 [email protected] 1.136V and much better temps. I had checked the memory not that long ago. So I either had some failing memory or the board is that sensitive to the number of DIMM. I will be rebuilding another system with the DIMM so will check them then.
> 
> So my minimum goal was equaling the 4.5GHz 2500K OC I had with equivalent temperatures. I think 4.2 better than bests the 2500k @ 4.5. it certainly is snappier. Will take a break for a bit and push it further sometime in the near future.
> 
> -


Nice observations. I've noticed a lot of this stuff too while playing with this board, particularly #3.

I've been dialing in my OC all day (I'm on the 1301 BIOS) and I'm currently at 4.5GHz core with 4.2GHz ring. I've been testing with loops of x264. I've been running with EIST enabled, all C-States enabled, and iGPU enabled (just for kicks). The thing that stands out most to me is how high the voltages go relative to how they're set in the BIOS.

Here's my current settings and voltages at 4.5GHz core 4.2GHz uncore using all manual voltages and taking measurements from HWInfo:

CPU Core Voltage (VID) = 1.275v (1.312v Vcore under load) (+.037v vs. BIOS setting)
CPU Cache voltage = 1.150v (1.208v under load) (+.058v vs. BIOS setting) (LLC on Auto)
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.770v (1.824v under load) (+.054v vs. BIOS setting)
DRAM Voltage = 1.65v (1.706v max observed voltage in HWInfo) (+.056v vs. BIOS setting)


----------



## GeneO

How are you determining the voltages at load? A lot of the benchmarking software, in particular if it uses AVX, results in additional voltage being added to the offsets. I will bet x264 does as well. The only thing I know of that doesn't do this is older P95 or IBT tests that don't have AVX instructions, or AIDA64 running the stability test with _*only*_ "Stress CPU" chcked.

Tuning an overclock by testing stability can't be easily done in offset or adaptive mode because of this - since the voltage you are testing at ends up being higher than what you will use in practice, so you may end up with an unstable overclock. I tested my overclock with fixed voltage then switched to adaptive mode and adjusted the offsets in a BIOS with load or in Windows with AIDA64 CPU stress or older version of P895.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> How are you determining the voltages at load? A lot of the benchmarking software, in particular if it uses AVX, results in additional voltage being added to the offsets. I will bet x264 does as well. The only thing I know of that doesn't do this is older P95 or IBT tests that don't have AVX instructions, or AIDA64 running the stability test with _*only*_ "Stress CPU" chcked.
> 
> Tuning an overclock by testing stability can't be easily done in offset or adaptive mode because of this - since the voltage you are testing at ends up being higher than what you will use in practice, so you may end up with an unstable overclock. I tested my overclock with fixed voltage then switched to adaptive mode and adjusted the offsets in a BIOS with load or in Windows with AIDA64 CPU stress or older version of P895.


I'm using HWInfo to monitor voltages. The same thing happens (voltages at load are above what's set in BIOS) when I game. I just played about 10 minutes if BF4.

*x264*
4.5GHz core, 4.2GHz uncore
CPU Core Voltage (VID) = 1.275v (1.312v Vcore under load) (+.037v vs. BIOS setting)
CPU Cache voltage = 1.150v (1.208v under load) (+.058v vs. BIOS setting) (LLC on Auto)
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.770v (1.824v under load) (+.054v vs. BIOS setting)
DRAM Voltage = 1.65v (1.706v max observed voltage in HWInfo) (+.056v vs. BIOS setting)

*BF4 (10 minutes)*
4.5GHz core, 4.2GHz uncore
CPU Core Voltage (VID) = 1.275v (1.296v Vcore under load) (+.021v vs. BIOS setting)
CPU Cache voltage = 1.150v (1.199v under load) (+.049v vs. BIOS setting) (LLC on Auto)
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.770v (1.824v under load) (+.054v vs. BIOS setting)
DRAM Voltage = 1.65v (1.700v max observed voltage in HWInfo) (+.050v vs. BIOS setting)

I bet if I played longer eventually the max voltages seen playing BF4 would match the max voltages seen when benching x264.


----------



## coelacanth

I've got to say I really like the "Favorites" tab in the BIOS.

I have 1) CPU Core Voltage, 2) CPU Cache Voltage, 3) Eventual CPU Input voltage, 4) CPU core multiplier, 5) Min. CPU cache multiplier, and 6) Max. CPU cache multiplier in there. Makes tweaking my OC really easy.


----------



## motorwayne

Anyone else having WHEA BSOD in Windows 8.1 on ver 1203? Just started having these on a mild 4.4 OC


----------



## corsairfan

I am building my *first* pc and I bought asus maximus hero,4770k,... And it wont boot, I have the OS on usb and I cant boot from it. I set the boot priority to usb and it says that the OS is missing. I dont know what to do.
My first problem was that it showed cpu fan error and I solved it by lowering the rpm from 600 to 200 ( I dont know why,I have read it on some forum and it helped) and now it wont boot from usb as mentioned above.
And can somebody tell me because it cant boot with 600 rpm fan speed?
HELP !!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsairfan*
> 
> I am building my *first* pc and I bought asus maximus hero,4770k,... And it wont boot, I have the OS on usb and I cant boot from it. I set the boot priority to usb and it says that the OS is missing. I dont know what to do.
> My first problem was that it showed cpu fan error and I solved it by lowering the rpm from 600 to 200 ( I dont know why,I have read it on some forum and it helped) and now it wont boot from usb as mentioned above.
> 
> HELP !!


follow these steps exactly, if you haven't.


----------



## corsairfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> follow these steps exactly, if you haven't.


I know that the file on usb is ok because I have installed the OS on my laptop and it works fine..


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsairfan*
> 
> I am building my *first* pc and I bought asus maximus hero,4770k,... And it wont boot, I have the OS on usb and I cant boot from it. I set the boot priority to usb and it says that the OS is missing. I dont know what to do.
> My first problem was that it showed cpu fan error and I solved it by lowering the rpm from 600 to 200 ( I dont know why,I have read it on some forum and it helped) and now it wont boot from usb as mentioned above.
> And can somebody tell me because it cant boot with 600 rpm fan speed?
> HELP !!


make sure it's not in the bios usb port?


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsairfan*
> 
> I am building my *first* pc and I bought asus maximus hero,4770k,... And it wont boot, I have the OS on usb and I cant boot from it. I set the boot priority to usb and it says that the OS is missing. I dont know what to do.
> My first problem was that it showed cpu fan error and I solved it by lowering the rpm from 600 to 200 ( I dont know why,I have read it on some forum and it helped) and now it wont boot from usb as mentioned above.
> And can somebody tell me because it cant boot with 600 rpm fan speed?
> HELP !!


Tap F8 repeatedly the moment you press F8. select the USB Flash Drive from the list and see what happens.


----------



## Jurge92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsairfan*
> 
> I am building my *first* pc and I bought asus maximus hero,4770k,... And it wont boot, I have the OS on usb and I cant boot from it. I set the boot priority to usb and it says that the OS is missing. I dont know what to do.
> My first problem was that it showed cpu fan error and I solved it by lowering the rpm from 600 to 200 ( I dont know why,I have read it on some forum and it helped) and now it wont boot from usb as mentioned above.
> And can somebody tell me because it cant boot with 600 rpm fan speed?
> HELP !!


I had the exact same problem. My workaround was to lower the minimum fan speed from 600 RPM to 400 RPM. I see you already tried lowering it to 200, but you might as well try 400 as it worked for me.


----------



## corsairfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> I had the exact same problem. My workaround was to lower the minimum fan speed from 600 RPM to 400 RPM. I see you already tried lowering it to 200, but you might as well try 400 as it worked for me.


Can I later set the rpm higher?


----------



## corsairfan

I did it and it still says missing operating system. I have even updated BIOS


----------



## Jurge92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsairfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> I had the exact same problem. My workaround was to lower the minimum fan speed from 600 RPM to 400 RPM. I see you already tried lowering it to 200, but you might as well try 400 as it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I later set the rpm higher?
Click to expand...

Well then the error might show up again.

Funny, I suddenly got the error again after replying to you. It worked for about a week, but now it's back. I can't think of anything else that might work :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsairfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> Well then the error might show up again.
> 
> Funny, I suddenly got the error again after replying to you. It worked for about a week, but now it's back. I can't think of anything else that might work :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try disableing qfan in BIOS..I watched a video on youtube and it works for me

I tried everything that I could think of including your advice for booting from usb and it does not work..I have even updated bios..

ANY SUGGESTIONS ???


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsairfan*
> 
> try disableing qfan in BIOS..I watched a video on youtube and it works for me
> 
> I tried everything that I could think of including your advice for booting from usb and it does not work..I have even updated bios..
> 
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ???


How is your USB stick formatted? Is it FAT32? Did you format the USB stick to be bootable? Have you installed Windows from that USB before? Do you have a DVD drive to try installing Windows from a DVD?

Have you tried everything that's suggested in guides like these?
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/a/install-windows-7-usb.htm
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/windows-and-office/configure-a-usb-flash-drive-for-windows-7-installation-revisited/1501/

"When the Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool formats the flash drive during the process above, it does so using NTFS, a file system that some UEFI systems won't boot from if on a USB stick."


----------



## corsairfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> How is your USB stick formatted? Is it FAT32? Did you format the USB stick to be bootable? Have you installed Windows from that USB before? Do you have a DVD drive to try installing Windows from a DVD?
> 
> Have you tried everything that's suggested in guides like these?
> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/a/install-windows-7-usb.htm
> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/windows-and-office/configure-a-usb-flash-drive-for-windows-7-installation-revisited/1501/
> 
> "When the Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool formats the flash drive during the process above, it does so using NTFS, a file system that some UEFI systems won't boot from if on a USB stick."


I did it all and it still wont boot. I dont have optical drive


----------



## SortOfGrim

have you tried different usb ports? When going to the bios, does it list it in the boot options?


----------



## corsairfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> have you tried different usb ports? When going to the bios, does it list it in the boot options?


I tried 3-4 usb ports and it is all the same..In asus ez mode in bios i have set the primary boot device to usb.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Here's how I did it on the M6F

1. Download and install WinISO Standard 6.3.0.5036. Follow directions below and save to HD.
Http://www.winiso.com/support/tutorials/make-iso.html

2. Download and install Rufus. Follow directions at Sevenforums link with these settings:
-MBR Partition Scheme for UEFI computer
-FAT32
-4096 byte cluster size
-Quick Format
-Create Bootable disk using ISO image made w/ WinISO

http://rufus.akeo.ie/
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html

3. If doing RAID, grab the Intel Intel RST Driver, unzip it and copy to root directory of memory stick
File name: f6flpy-x64.zip / Version: 12.8.0.1016
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2101&DwnldID=22194&ProductFamily=Software+Products&ProductLine=Chipset+Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Rapid+Storage+Technology+%28Intel%C2%AE+RST%29&lang=eng

4. Download zipped BIOS file from MoBo web site, unzip and copy to root directory of Memory Stick

5. Download all the drivers for all your Build Components and place in "[Build Name] Drivers" Folder

6. First I updated the BIOS as indicated below, then I rebooted and installed windows.

This was how I installed the BIOS

1. System Requirements:

Power Supply
USB Drive w/ FAT 32
Motherboard

2. Connect MoBo to PSU

3. Plug the USB storage device to the white-colored USB2.0 port, then press the USB BIOS Flashback button / ROG Connect button for three seconds till the LED begins to blink, then release.

4. Wait till the LED stops blinking, indicating that BIOS flashing has been completed.

5. Remove USB Stick and boot

Notes:

Do not unplug the portable storage device, power the system down, or press the CLR_CMOS button while BIOS updating is ongoing, or the update will be interrupted. In case of interruption, follow the recommended procedures again to complete the BIOS update.

If the light flashes for five seconds and turns stable, USB BIOS Flashback is not operating properly. This may be caused by improper installation of the portable storage device, an error in the file name, or incompatibility in file formats. If this is the case, restart the system until the light clears, and check the file name and format.

BIOS updates may affect a PC in various ways. Should any issues with the BIOS arise as a result or your system is unable to boot, please contact your local ASUS support center for further assistance.


----------



## clubbin09

can I join


----------



## iamlucky

I can't make out which all-in-one liquid cooler you're using mate. Please let me know, and I will then add you to the OC list.

Thanks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Do I spot a Thermaltake water 2.0?


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Do I spot a Thermaltake water 2.0?


its a Thermaltake water 3.0 performea


----------



## Peanuts4

I read this board has a built in SSD clearing thing in the BIOS, can't remember the name of it. I just purchased the board but how do I use that SSD thing? Can I just plug in any SSD whenever and use it?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I read this board has a built in SSD clearing thing in the BIOS, can't remember the name of it. I just purchased the board but how do I use that SSD thing? Can I just plug in any SSD whenever and use it?


Secure Erase. It's bundled into the UEFI BIOS over to the right on the 2nd dot.


----------



## clubbin09

i got it to run on 4.6mhz and its been running fine for couple of days now.


----------



## SortOfGrim

So apparently there's a new "BIOS updater" feature available called:


Anybody already tried it?
(edit: they placed it in the bios category)


----------



## GeneO

It reportedly updates the IME for the Haswell refresh processors, so unless you have a refresh processor....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Are they out yet? I thought they would show-up somewhere in May '14?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> i got it to run on 4.6mhz and its been running fine for couple of days now.


That fast eh... You must have the best chip


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why my 1150 formula stops keeping time? I have to keep updating the clock through the internet through the clock settings, and it even crashed my computer saying clock_watchdog or something. I kinda think it started when I started mining, but am not 100% sure. Really would love to fix this. Its a brand new 2 month old asus mobo also.


I have the same issue of my computer not keeping time. But it never crashes.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Had Q-led 40 yesterday, this happens when you update/clean install windows 8(.1) apparently.
I hit the MemOK! switch, that seemed to do the trick. BUT it went into a continuous boot. After resetting the BIOS, rebooting, and setting XMP back it finally booted into W8.1 with Q-led code AO.

Weird.

edit: it's back, q-led 40


----------



## negru08

I am having trouble getting 4.5ghz with my I5-4670k with a Noctua NH-D14 cooler. I just cant seem to get a good stable OC. I was able to get a stable 4.4ghz with 1.285v uncore at 35 but when running IBT I get temps up in the 89c, Aida64 82C. Do I have a bad chip? Only way I can get 4.5ghz is to set it to 1.335v and set uncore to 40. I have the uncore voltage at 1.22 manual and the VRID? at 1.95v.

But I am coming from an Ivy Bridge and I just feel those temps and volts are just not acceptable or safe but I could be wrong?


----------



## WorldExclusive

I've had my Hero for 3 weeks now. 4.4GHz @ 1.22v.


----------



## negru08

You have a decent chip it seems. So is my stuff ok?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I have the same issue of my computer not keeping time. But it never crashes.


Clear CMOS solves it.... well has with me and 2 others so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> I am having trouble getting 4.5ghz with my I5-4670k with a Noctua NH-D14 cooler. I just cant seem to get a good stable OC. I was able to get a stable 4.4ghz with 1.285v uncore at 35 but when running IBT I get temps up in the 89c, Aida64 82C. Do I have a bad chip? Only way I can get 4.5ghz is to set it to 1.335v and set uncore to 40. I have the uncore voltage at 1.22 manual and the VRID? at 1.95v.
> 
> But I am coming from an Ivy Bridge and I just feel those temps and volts are just not acceptable or safe but I could be wrong?


That's asking a lot for air cooling.....and I say that with the mindset that I see the Noc, Phanteks or Silver Arrow as superior to AIOs.

I was at 45 CPU Multiplier / 45 Cache Ratio (what used to be uncore) at 1.275 volts on BIOS 0804..... on 1102 it took 1.325 volts to remain stable. If ya using Adaptive voltage control, your voltage will climb an extra 0.1V whenever ACX instructions are present .... so it sees 1.385 running AIDA .... 1.335 becomes 1.435 which is a bit more than I'd feel comfy on air. My 46 / 46 OC is unstable under 1102 but with VID at 1.38, it climbs to 1.48 and even under water not liking that.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Clear CMOS solves it.... well has with me and 2 others so far.
> That's asking a lot for air cooling.....and I say that with the mindset that I see the Noc, Phanteks or Silver Arrow as superior to AIOs.
> 
> I was at 45 CPU Multiplier / 45 Cache Ratio (what used to be uncore) at 1.275 volts on BIOS 0804..... on 1102 it took 1.325 volts to remain stable. If ya using Adaptive voltage control, your voltage will climb an extra 0.1V whenever ACX instructions are present .... so it sees 1.385 running AIDA .... 1.335 becomes 1.435 which is a bit more than I'd feel comfy on air. My 46 / 46 OC is unstable under 1102 but with VID at 1.38, it climbs to 1.48 and even under water not liking that.


4.5ghz is hard to get on air with a NH-D14







? I wouldn't figure it would be that hard. I have Bios 0804 cause 1301 BSOD at anything over 4.1ghz for some odd reason. I am not in adaptive mode. I have it set to manual. I have run it back down to 44 with vcore at 1.29v and uncore at 35..may bump that up to see if it helps any? While running any stress tests my vcore never get above 1.33v. But I guess my question is what is a good temp for a 4.4ghz overclock at that voltage? In Aida64 stability test for 8+ hours the max it got is 84c, average is about 67c. IBT makes it go crazy for some reason and BSOD. Also pushing temps up to 91-95c. Why is that only IBT does that? Is that normal?

Also another weird thing I noticed when running Aida64 stability test. My cores were different temps. Core1 ran at about 77, core2 at about 75-76, core 3 at about 72-74, and core4 ran at about 68-70. Does this mean my thermal paste did not spread right or my heatsink may not be on properly?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> 4.5ghz is hard to get on air with a NH-D14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I wouldn't figure it would be that hard. I have Bios 0804 cause 1301 BSOD at anything over 4.1ghz for some odd reason. I am not in adaptive mode. I have it set to manual. I have run it back down to 44 with vcore at 1.29v and uncore at 35..may bump that up to see if it helps any? While running any stress tests my vcore never get above 1.33v. But I guess my question is what is a good temp for a 4.4ghz overclock at that voltage? In Aida64 stability test for 8+ hours the max it got is 84c, average is about 67c. IBT makes it go crazy for some reason and BSOD. Also pushing temps up to 91-95c. Why is that only IBT does that? Is that normal?
> 
> Also another weird thing I noticed when running Aida64 stability test. My cores were different temps. Core1 ran at about 77, core2 at about 75-76, core 3 at about 72-74, and core4 ran at about 68-70. Does this mean my thermal paste did not spread right or my heatsink may not be on properly?


It might not be your TIM application, but Intel's application under the IHS. My hottest core runs 10C hotter than my coolest core. I've reseated my CPU cooler a few times and get the exact same results. I suppose there could be something wrong with me CPU cooler's base too. My temps all-in-all are fine so I don't really worry about it.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It might not be your TIM application, but Intel's application under the IHS. My hottest core runs 10C hotter than my coolest core. I've reseated my CPU cooler a few times and get the exact same results. I suppose there could be something wrong with me CPU cooler's base too. My temps all-in-all are fine so I don't really worry about it.


So what would you consider ok temps? I have a Nh-d14 and it set to 4.4 ghz at 1.285 volts. Running aida64 test I get low 28c Highest of 85c and average of 68-70c while at full stress. but i am assuming daily use will get maybe 60c? Are those good or to hoty and will damage the cpu?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> So what would you consider ok temps? I have a Nh-d14 and it set to 4.4 ghz at 1.285 volts. Running aida64 test I get low 28c Highest of 85c and average of 68-70c while at full stress. but i am assuming daily use will get maybe 60c? Are those good or to hoty and will damage the cpu?


I'm at 1.28v at 45x and my temps reach 80C during x264. Topping out at 70C for daily use is just fine, no problems there.

My idle temps are also around 28C or in that range. It sounds like your temps are within the range of normal for your voltage / uses / CPU cooler.

For what it's worth, Intel lists the max temp for 4770K at 105C (but lower is better obviously).


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm at 1.28v at 45x and my temps reach 80C during x264. Topping out at 70C for daily use is just fine, no problems there.
> 
> My idle temps are also around 28C or in that range. It sounds like your temps are within the range of normal for your voltage / uses / CPU cooler.


You guys are much better than Toms Hardware >.> Everyone there kept telling me that I should only get 60C or lower to be considered good. But they kept comparing my stuff to a 477k or even a 3570k which naturally runs cooler. Would switching from NH-D14 to H100i improve the temps by alot?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> You guys are much better than Toms Hardware >.> Everyone there kept telling me that I should only get 60C or lower to be considered good. But they kept comparing my stuff to a 477k or even a 3570k which naturally runs cooler. Would switching from NH-D14 to H100i improve the temps by alot?


Oh I forget to mention I'm using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, which is pretty comparable to the D14.

It also depends on what you're doing. The people saying that you should be around 60C with a D14 are right for everyday use and maybe some gaming etc. But for benching there is no way you're going to stay at 60C or lower. Look through this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/0_100) and look at peoples' temps using x264, IBT etc. Everyone with a high-end air cooler is getting much hotter than 60C.

Also, if you're going to stress test with synthetic benchmarks that use AVX (like x264, Prime etc.) don't use "Adaptive" in BIOS. Your CPU will instantly get super hot.

I don't know how the H100i stacks up against the D14, but I'm sure there are a bunch of reviews out there.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Had Q-led 40 yesterday, this happens when you update/clean install windows 8(.1) apparently.
> I hit the MemOK! switch, that seemed to do the trick. BUT it went into a continuous boot. After resetting the BIOS, rebooting, and setting XMP back it finally booted into W8.1 with Q-led code AO.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> edit: it's back, q-led 40


I had that issue before and it was related to my Memory not being seated properly.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> You guys are much better than Toms Hardware >.> Everyone there kept telling me that I should only get 60C or lower to be considered good. But they kept comparing my stuff to a 477k or even a 3570k which naturally runs cooler. Would switching from NH-D14 to H100i improve the temps by alot?


Quote:


> http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=2192


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> I had that issue before and it was related to my Memory not being seated properly.


I didn't touch any hardware. And I had no issues with windows 7. I only installed windows 8.1, and that's all I did.


----------



## navynuke499

I'm getting rma back today from the board that kept giving me error 99. I sure hope the board was the problem.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I'm getting rma back today from the board that kept giving me error 99. I sure hope the board was the problem.


Good luck! Here's hoping for a smooth rebuild.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I'm getting rma back today from the board that kept giving me error 99. I sure hope the board was the problem.


I remember 99 ..... i don't remember what I did to make it go away tho







... couldn't have been a biggie or I prolly wud remember.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I remember 99 ..... i don't remember what I did to make it go away tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... couldn't have been a biggie or I prolly wud remember.


i tried everything and couldnt get it to work. asus tech support wasnt any helpful as i did everything they suggested before i called them. even after updating the bios, it still wouldnt post, so i cant imagine it would be anything other than the board. guess ill figure it out in a few hours.


----------



## navynuke499

Well, looks like it wasnt the board. still getting the error 99. Im really getting tired of this new build. I guess it has to be the CPU, ive tried swapping everything else.


----------



## SortOfGrim

well I found my q-led 44 issue. It happens when I shut down my 'puter but leave the psu on (I normally switch it off) and then restart it's numlock related. However when I do another restart it shows A0 again.
No need to worry, SOG.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> That fast eh... You must have the best chip


they say any haswell i5-4670k should be able to o.c to 4.6mhz at 1.280v but im just waiting on new cooler so I can aim for 4.8mhz


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> they say any haswell i5-4670k should be able to o.c to 4.6mhz at 1.280v but im just waiting on new cooler so I can aim for 4.8mhz


The problem there is that many overclocking guides point to a max of 1.20-1.23 with AIO coolers, of course that doesn't factor in delidding. but without delidding you'll need a full custom loop to handle the heat 1.280v will produce.


----------



## coelacanth

I posted this in the Haswell overclocking thread. According to some this overvolting is a constant .02v - .03v on Gigabyte boards. Here's what I noticed overclocking on the Hero. All my voltages are set manually.

All of these measurements are taken from looking at the maximum reached with HWInfo:

*At 4.0GHz*
Vcore .014v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .039v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .038v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.2GHz*
Vcore .014v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .042v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .038v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.3GHz*
Vcore .016v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .045v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .054v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.4GHz*
Vcore .023v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .049v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .054v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.5GHz*
Vcore .032v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .058v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .060v higher than set in BIOS

You can see that as frequency increases, the amount that measured voltage overshoots what is set in BIOS increases. This is with an Asus Maximus VI Hero (1301 BIOS). You may also think that as one increases the voltage in BIOS that the overshoot also increases. But the overshoot increases as the frequency goes up even when the values set in BIOS are unchanged. For instance, my Vcache was set to 1.090v in BIOS at 40x, 42x, 43x, and 44x, yet the overshoot increases as frequency increases. The data show that as frequency increases, the amount of overshoot also increases.

Here's a summary of the data in graphical format:


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> The problem there is that many overclocking guides point to a max of 1.20-1.23 with AIO coolers, of course that doesn't factor in delidding. but without delidding you'll need a full custom loop to handle the heat 1.280v will produce.


I play games at 4.6mhz and I never see it go over 70c and every 15-4670k should hit 4.6mhz if you have a good chip


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> I play games at 4.6mhz and I never see it go over 70c and every 15-4670k should hit 4.6mhz if you have a good chip


I guess that wouldn't be "every" then LOL


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I guess that wouldn't be "every" then LOL


every chip should hit but it wont be at the same volts with .1.280v according to asus on this mob


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> every chip should hit but it wont be at the same volts with .1.280v according to asus on this mob


Sometimes I forget what forum I am in.









So I never saw Asus make that claim anywhere, but I don't doubt they would or could. What would they have to loose?


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Sometimes I forget what forum I am in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I never saw Asus make that claim anywhere, but I don't doubt they would or could. What would they have to loose?


its there you just have to look in the right place for that stuff how do you think I went from 4.4mhz to 4.6mhz


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> every chip should hit but it wont be at the same volts with .1.280v according to asus on this mob


Does Asus provide similar info for 4770Ks?


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Does Asus provide similar info for 4770Ks?


just look up your mobo with your cpu and you should find it have a look on youtube I think his name is jj his from asus


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> just look up your mobo with your cpu and you should find it have a look on youtube I think his name is jj his from asus


OK gotcha. I've seen the video. It's not bad but also has some erroneous info as well.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> OK gotcha. I've seen the video. It's not bad but also has some erroneous info as well.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI its for the i5ks and i7ks


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI its for the i5ks and i7ks


I did everything he said in this vid I got stable 4.6mhz im getting h100i so I can try for 4.8mhz


----------



## GeneO

It doesn't matter. They have nothing to loose. If it doesn't OC to 4.6Ghz it is the chips fault.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It doesn't matter. They have nothing to loose. If it doesn't OC to 4.6Ghz it is the chips fault.


it depends on your system and hardware just to say I was running 4.2mhz off a 2500k on a p8z68-l lx


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> it depends on your system and hardware just to say I was running 4.2mhz off a 2500k on a p8z68-l lx


? I don't think you understand what I am saying. They can make whatever claim they want about how the board would overclock as long as they can blame it on the processor.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> ? I don't think you understand what I am saying. They can make whatever claim they want about how the board would overclock as long as they can blame it on the processor.


if your saying is true I seen my old i5-2500k get over o.c to 5.0mhz on the same mobo so when I did the same settings I couldn't get over 4.2mhz so there is such thing as a dud cpu?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I would say from following the Haswell overclocking thread that significantly less than 50% of HWs are stable at 4.6 and above while staying within generally accepted temperature and voltage limits.

IB is a better overclocker than HW in the sense that it will hit higher Ghz but a 4.8 GHz IB will be outperformed by a 4.5 Ghz HW. Similarly....
SB is a better overclocker than IB in the sense that it will hit higher Ghz but a 5.0 Ghz SB will be outperformed by a 4.7 Ghz IB.

SB was pretty consistent in that (Source Asus test data)

1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

IB couldn't go as high and was somewhat more inconsistent. HW is all over the place, with some hitting 4.6 at 1.45v and others hitting it at 1.20 volts. The amount of additional voltage req'd with each 0.1Ghz step is much higher with HW than IB which in turn was higher than SB.

The heat issue with IB was more varied than it is on HW ..... delidding has less of an effect on HW that it did on IB. Whereas IB seemed to have it's OC's limited by heat (hence delidding being more popular here), whereas HW seems to be primarily limited by voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> they say any haswell i5-4670k should be able to o.c to 4.6mhz at 1.280v but im just waiting on new cooler so I can aim for 4.8mhz


I think "they" is optimistic









With BIOS 0804 I was at

45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.287 volts and 68C max core
46 multiplier / 46 cache ratio at 1.380 volts and 74C max core

BIOS 1102 borked all that

45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.32 volts and 74C max core
45 multiplier / 42 cache ratio at 1.29 volts and 67C max core
I tried 45/39 but performance in RoG Real Bench Image Editing was 3% slower than 45/42 about the same drop I got going from 46 to 45 on CPU multiplier.

46 multiplier / 46 cache ratio was unstable and I stopped experimenting until Asus addresses the issue w/ newer BIOSs.

And this with a 420 + 280 rads.... A H110 will give ya about the same temps as any of the bettr air coolers. (Phanteks PH-TC14-PE, Thermalright Siklver Arrow or Noctua DH-014)


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I would say from following the Haswell overclocking thread that significantly less than 50% of HWs are stable at 4.6 and above while staying within generally accepted temperature and voltage limits.
> 
> IB is a better overclocker than HW in the sense that it will hit higher Ghz but a 4.8 GHz IB will be outperformed by a 4.5 Ghz HW. Similarly....
> SB is a better overclocker than IB in the sense that it will hit higher Ghz but a 5.0 Ghz SB will be outperformed by a 4.7 Ghz IB.
> 
> SB was pretty consistent in that (Source Asus test data)
> 
> 1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
> 2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
> 3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)
> 
> IB couldn't go as high and was somewhat more inconsistent. HW is all over the place, with some hitting 4.6 at 1.45v and others hitting it at 1.20 volts. The amount of additional voltage req'd with each 0.1Ghz step is much higher with HW than IB which in turn was higher than SB.
> 
> The heat issue with IB was more varied than it is on HW ..... delidding has less of an effect on HW that it did on IB. Whereas IB seemed to have it's OC's limited by heat (hence delidding being more popular here), whereas HW seems to be primarily limited by voltage.
> I think "they" is optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _With BIOS 0804 I was at
> 
> 45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.287 volts and 68C max core
> 46 multiplier / 46 cache ratio at 1.380 volts and 74C max core
> 
> BIOS 1102 borked all that
> 
> 45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio at 1.32 volts and 74C max core
> 45 multiplier / 42 cache ratio at 1.29 volts and 67C max core
> I tried 45/39 but performance in RoG Real Bench Image Editing was 3% slower than 45/42 about the same drop I got going from 46 to 45 on CPU multiplier.
> 
> 46 multiplier / 46 cache ratio was unstable and I stopped experimenting until Asus addresses the issue w/ newer BIOSs.
> _
> And this with a 420 + 280 rads.... A H110 will give ya about the same temps as any of the bettr air coolers. (Phanteks PH-TC14-PE, Thermalright Siklver Arrow or Noctua DH-014)


So I have no reason to update from the 0804 BIOS before starting to see what I can get out of my 4670K on my H100i in other words... also there might not be any valid incentive to risk delidding after all... hmmm.... good to know.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Well I was forced to do it by Asus TS..... or they would help me with a driver issue insisting the new driver was meant to work with new BIOS. The fact that the driver predated the new BIOS file didn't seem to dissuade them from this obvious falsehood. I have asked in several Asus forums for a fix but nada on the responses.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Well I was forced to do it by Asus TS..... or they would help me with a driver issue insisting the new driver was meant to work with new BIOS. The fact that the driver predated the new BIOS file didn't seem to dissuade them from this obvious falsehood. I have asked in several Asus forums for a fix but nada on the responses.


Can you revert back to the 804 BIOS? It is my understanding you can do this with the BIOS flash back feature, though I would check it with Asus. From what I can tell, it isn't safe to flash back from the running BIOS because OROM like intel ME is in use and can't be updated. But using flash back lets you do that because the BIOS is not active. I would check with Asus before doing this (though I am sure they will be reluctant to recommend people go back versions in BIOS from a support perspective).


----------



## JackNaylorPE

BIOS Flashback is inappropriately named as you can upgrade as well as flashback..... but I am trying to save the dance back and forth and hoping to get an answer from Asus on what's going on here. The 09xx and 10xx BIOS's were pulled shortly after release and the machine gun releases of 11xx, 12xx and 13xx in bang, bang, bang fashion tells me not all is right in Denmark....er perhaps better said Tai Pei.

Don't wanna go back to 0804, tweak everything again and then find out 1402 fixes everything.


----------



## GeneO

I have one word for you: modus operandi LOL

I also thought flash back referred to the fact that it was at the back of the case ... LOL

-


----------



## Phantomas 007

I want to update the bios.Go for the 1301 ? some older ? or to wait for a new edition ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

do you experience problems? if not stay.
And If you really want to upgrade, go for 1301, it's stable on my sig build


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> do you experience problems? if not stay.
> And If you really want to upgrade, go for 1301, it's stable on my sig build


The motherboard has 0711 edition bios.I think its too old.


----------



## SortOfGrim

yeah better update. You can opt for the latest (1301) but some users experience a bit higher voltages when oc-ing, I think 0804 or 0903 was chosen to be 'better'. It's a personal choice..


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have one word for you: modus operandi LOL
> 
> I also thought flash back referred to the fact that it was at the back of the case ... LOL
> 
> -


Thatz 2 words









I think the idea was you could save the BIOS with all your settings and profiles when they came up with the term flashback.....IOW, you could flash "back to what ya had".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I want to update the bios.Go for the 1301 ? some older ? or to wait for a new edition ?


Depends on ya goals ... When i started the build I had 46 multiplier / 46 cache ratio in mind and under 0804 that was stable with reasonable voltages. Under 1102, 46/46 is unstable and 45/45 went way up in voltage.

09xx was pulled after being available for about a week so Asus musta found problems with it. Then 10xx was up and pulled too. Then came 11xx, 12xx and 13xx in rapid fire so, with no updates log or anything else to go by, I can only assume they still playing with it trying to get it right.

AFAIK, anyone who has tested both 0804 and anything since in any detail has come tot he same conclusion....of course that doesn't mean that 11xx, 12xx, 13xx has anything critically wrong with it, it just means that peeps have been getting higher OCs / lower voltages with 0804

See here also

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462718/official-asus-maximus-vi-formula-owners-club/110#post_21887901


----------



## Chomuco

mmm,? bios 804 o 1301??

http://gyazo.com/5121df9bcf8287fec49ccac57c9f1de1.png


----------



## SortOfGrim

Now that's a good score!


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> mmm,? bios 804 o 1301??
> 
> http://gyazo.com/5121df9bcf8287fec49ccac57c9f1de1.png


What changed ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

does anybody know how loud (dB) the onboard goes?

Btw, the latest audio driver (beta) is


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> does anybody know how loud (dB) the onboard goes?
> 
> Btw, the latest audio driver (beta) is


Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?


YES, thank you! 89.4dB not really that loud (I grew up in the 80's







)
+rep


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> YES, thank you! 89.4dB not really that loud (I grew up in the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> +rep


Well, I personally don't care about loudness, however I am amazed by the accuracy of sound reproduction of this modified chip (I agree with the reviewer). I had a realtek alc889 (MSI P55A-GD65), that sounded much better, but was less accurate. The alc889 is more v-shaped, whereas the SupremeFX has a more flat sound response. (These are my findings you don't have to agree xD)


----------



## JackNaylorPE

As loud as your amplifier can drive it.....will be different on a 50 watt system than a 550 watt system.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I have no problem with my speakers (Z-5500) however with headphones it is


----------



## MaKe OuT

just got this board. which version of bios should i use?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> just got this board. which version of bios should i use?


You should only update your BIOS if you have a problem or some problems. I believe 0804/(0903?) is the best for OC -> lower voltage input needed for same ghz vs some later BIOSes. I run version 1002 myself, it's all good except for a random USB disconnection once in 2 months.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> You should only update your BIOS if you have a problem or some problems. I believe 0804/(0903?) is the best for OC -> lower voltage input needed for same ghz vs some later BIOSes. I run version 1002 myself, it's all good except for a *random USB disconnection* once in 2 months.


that would qualify for an update


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> that would qualify for an update


Not really, I had it like 5+ times a day with BIOS 0804. In comparison with once in two months, it's much worse.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> You should only update your BIOS if you have a problem or some problems. I believe 0804/(0903?) is the best for OC -> lower voltage input needed for same ghz vs some later BIOSes. I run version 1002 myself, it's all good except for a random USB disconnection once in 2 months.


What sort of USB disconnection? Sometimes my phones will constantly connect and disconnect over and over and over again. I have to power them off to get them to charge. I also cannot access the storage on it either. I am also on 1002. Is this similar to whar you're experiencing?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> What sort of USB disconnection? Sometimes my phones will constantly connect and disconnect over and over and over again. I have to power them off to get them to charge. I also cannot access the storage on it either. I am also on 1002. Is this similar to whar you're experiencing?


I used to have that problem with bios 0804, with version 1002 I have no problem from connecting/disconnecting going crazy. However my problem is caused by the USB 3.0 powersaving features (WD My Passport). Drive will be unavailable, until I restart my system. My Patriot Supersonic USB 3.0 stick works great.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

The 1002 BIOS was pulled..... as was the 09xx.


----------



## Phantomas 007

About the USB connectivity problems. Do you have the revision of the motherboard C2 ?


----------



## JRado

Just an UPDATE on the Asus Maximus VI HERO boards with part No: 90MB0FU0-M0AAY0 they also have C2

I see there is little info on new boards with C2 stepping Southbridge chips. (This is one source, TY)

My Serial No starts with: E1MXXXXXXXX = Made January 2014 M=Motherboard

I bought the Asus M6H from the local TD store because:
1) Great Board + IN STOCK (got it for $185.99 they had it miss-marked, WIN)
2) Easy to return if NO C2 Stepping chip, didn't want to hassle with shipping back from online stores
3) Part No: 90MB0FU0-M0AAY0 lots of people saying had to end with M0AAY5 for C2
3) The ONE Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H was Rev1.0 (No info from them on C2 anywhere on web) Was not confident to purchase any version GA-87X board from gigabyte with zero info on C2 chips.

Gigabyte boards would have made my Hackintosh a much easier install, but glad to be back on Asus!

I'm using Clover for UEFI boot, man does it boot fast. (prob 5secs even with bois time)

So just to sum it up, Asus M6H built after October 2013 most likely have C2 stepping...




Here it is on my TEST BENCH, the mobo box!


----------



## Cavey00

I've been messing with this board and have that dreaded stuck clock bug. Reading through the last 30 pages or so it doesn't seem like there is a fix via bios for it correct? Well, I tried it anyways just for giggles. No go, still stuck.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I've been messing with this board and have that dreaded stuck clock bug. Reading through the last 30 pages or so it doesn't seem like there is a fix via bios for it correct? Well, I tried it anyways just for giggles. No go, still stuck.


Maybe this is what you are looking for.

1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
3.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
4.Hold down the Del key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.

(Chapter 1.2, page 1-28 of the user manual.)


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> Maybe this is what you are looking for.
> 
> 1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
> 2.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
> 3.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
> 4.Hold down the Del key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.
> 
> (Chapter 1.2, page 1-28 of the user manual.)


Rumored to be a temporary fix, but I'm gonna give it a try. The rep on the Asus forums says you have to leave the PSU plugged in to do it properly (in standby mode, not actually booted on). This is the first clock issue I've come across that is not related to the CMOS battery going dead. Like on the Dell laptop I worked on...and that battery is in the worst location possible.


----------



## motorwayne

Gone back to 0804 ...been getting random BSOD while playing DayZ at 4.4 on everything since 804...crash dumps all point to Asus software....

Look at these driver file dates! And I'm running the latest Asus software.
Other drivers needing updating too...what the heck?

ctac32k.sys 7/2/2008 3:38:22 AM
npusbio_x64.sys 8/28/2009 9:31:37 AM
WmXlCore.sys 4/27/2010 3:09:26 PM
WmBEnum.sys 4/27/2010 3:10:19 PM
npf.sys 6/25/2010 11:50:58 AM
ASUSFILTER.sys 9/20/2011 10:46:33 AM
AsIO.sys 8/22/2012 4:54:47 AM
AsUpIO.sys 8/2/2010


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I've been messing with this board and have that dreaded stuck clock bug. Reading through the last 30 pages or so it doesn't seem like there is a fix via bios for it correct? Well, I tried it anyways just for giggles. No go, still stuck.


Yes, the fix as described is to clear CMAS and flashback the old (or new) BIOS.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Let me ask this in a different way. I have the board on hand and will be building rig in the next few weeks, when I get some time. I don't know which revision is on the board now. If it is not 0804, should I flash to 0804, first thing?

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

as said many times before, only if you experience problems


----------



## MaKe OuT

roger


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> Maybe this is what you are looking for.
> 
> 1.Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
> 2.Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
> 3.Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
> 4.Hold down the Del key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.
> 
> (Chapter 1.2, page 1-28 of the user manual.)


Ouch .... I thought the Hero was equipped with the Clear CMOS button on the back panel like the other RoG Boards....checked the manual tho and didn't see it listed


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Ouch .... I thought the Hero was equipped with the Clear CMOS button on the back panel like the other RoG Boards....checked the manual tho and didn't see it listed


Yeah, it has the bios update button but I don't think that clears CMOS. Still, the jumper is the way to go in this case.


----------



## BaByBlue69

Hello,
I wished that you register me in "Of Owner Club" of Official-Asus-Maximus-VI-Hero-owners-and-overclocking-club, please



thanks


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69*
> 
> Hello,
> I wished that you register me in "Of Owner Club" of Official-Asus-Maximus-VI-Hero-owners-and-overclocking-club, please
> 
> thanks


----------



## MaKe OuT

need a little help please. Some error codes on first fire up.
BIOS VERSION 1301 out of the box

hardware connected to this mobo (just set up on a table with mobo on its box, nothing in a case yet, testing to verify everything works before building):
4770k
gpu
gskill 2x8 1866 snipers. slots A1 and B1
optical drive
Samsung EVO (fresh out of the box)
CPU cooler

I get into bios and all hardware is identified. RAM does show 1333Mhz for some reason.

Error codes: A2, and boot device led lights up.
Also, I did hit the memtest button and the result was OK. I got a message to save those settings in bios, which i did not. Now, the memtest led is blinking.

Note: first time i tried to boot, i saw a message on the screen of a CPU FAN ERROR, press F1 to enter setup. The fan on the cooler was running just fine. At the time, I did have both CPU fan and CPU fan Optional connections used for two fans on a radiatior which I have since moved and am now using only the CPU fan header.

Anyone have any insight on how to get these errors resolved?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> need a little help please. Some error codes on first fire up.
> BIOS VERSION 1301 out of the box
> 
> hardware connected to this mobo (just set up on a table with mobo on its box, nothing in a case yet, testing to verify everything works before building):
> 4770k
> gpu
> gskill 2x8 1866 snipers. slots A1 and B1
> optical drive
> Samsung EVO (fresh out of the box)
> CPU cooler
> 
> I get into bios and all hardware is identified. RAM does show 1333Mhz for some reason.
> 
> Error codes: A2, and boot device led lights up.
> Also, I did hit the memtest button and the result was OK. I got a message to save those settings in bios, which i did not. Now, the memtest led is blinking.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on how to get these errors resolved?


What does the manual say regarding the A2 code?


----------



## MaKe OuT

IDE DETECT

whatever that means. I am searching through the ASUS forum right now and seeing some folks had similar issues, I am still reading to find a solution.

edit: found out the fan error is because default fan monitor minimum is 600rpm and this fan is PWM and low range is 500rpm. no biggie. That was the least of my problems. Still need to resolve everything else.


----------



## GeneO

There is a 1402 BIOS released by Asus. Someone posted on the rog forums that it made his system less stable. Be interesting to hear from anyone here that tries it.


----------



## MaKe OuT

OK, read that AIO coolers can have this problem if you don't connect the pump to the fan header. I did not do this and unfortunately cannot get to my setup to change the configuration until later today and I will report back. However, it will be fortunate if this is the simple fix to my problem.

edit: FYI my cooler is corsair H110.
AND...still a bit worried this won't solve all issues as I have the boot device led illuminated as well.


----------



## GeneO

The code is for disk drive detect. You might try disconnecting all SATA drives (including the optical drive) and disable the ASMEDIA controller in the BIOS.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The code is for disk drive detect. You might try disconnecting all SATA drives (including the optical drive) and disable the ASMEDIA controller in the BIOS.


OK. I will try your suggestion. thanks.

1. I will still move the fan connections around as I feel that should be done regardless of my situation with A2 q code.
2. I could try to clear cmos via jumper. Or, pull the battery for 60 seconds. optional.
3. Try your suggestion: disconnect drives, enter bios and disable asmedia controller (i am not going to use those two sata ports anyhow), then reconnect drives and reboot.
4. Since I can get into bios and both drives are detectable, I could attempt to install Windows.
5. I could try to update bios using a usb stick, first. Reading up on this in the manual now. Never done it before.

what do you all think?


----------



## GeneO

Rereading your post. The Q error display just displays the current state the BIOS is in. It may not be an error, but where it has stopped since you don't have an OS installed on the boot device.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Rereading your post. The Q error display just displays the current state the BIOS is in. It may not be an error, but where it has stopped since you don't have an OS installed on the boot device.


I am gonna punch myself if this is all it is. Therefore, maybe I should seriously consider attempting to install my OS.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> need a little help please. Some error codes on first fire up.
> BIOS VERSION 1301 out of the box
> 
> hardware connected to this mobo (just set up on a table with mobo on its box, nothing in a case yet, testing to verify everything works before building):
> 4770k
> gpu
> gskill 2x8 1866 snipers. slots A1 and B1
> optical drive
> Samsung EVO (fresh out of the box)
> CPU cooler
> 
> I get into bios and all hardware is identified. RAM does show 1333Mhz for some reason.
> 
> Error codes: A2, and boot device led lights up.
> Also, I did hit the memtest button and the result was OK. I got a message to save those settings in bios, which i did not. Now, the memtest led is blinking.
> 
> Note: first time i tried to boot, i saw a message on the screen of a CPU FAN ERROR, press F1 to enter setup. The fan on the cooler was running just fine. At the time, I did have both CPU fan and CPU fan Optional connections used for two fans on a radiatior which I have since moved and am now using only the CPU fan header.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on how to get these errors resolved?


You will never buy high-preformance RAM that just pops in and runs at rated speed. A lot of computers can't run (for example) 2400MHz. So the RAM's default state is to run at 1333MHz. You have to go into BIOS and manually change the settings or enable the XMP profile for it to run at the rated speed.

EDIT:

Here are some things you might want to do.

1) Disable ASMedia controller and don't use those motherboard SATA headers
2) Enable all your C-States for maximum power saving at idle
3) For some reason the default setting on that board is to run the ring bus (uncore) at full blast all the time. Lower "Min. CPU Cache Ratio" to 8 and it'll downclock when idling
4) Enable XMP Profile for your RAM
5) When you install Windows you can set your optical drive to boot normally or do a UEFI boot. UEFI boot setting will install Windows with UEFI / GPT partitions, whereas normal boot, you'll get MBR.

Here's some info:
http://www.maketecheasier.com/differences-between-mbr-and-gpt/


----------



## GeneO

I don't think you have anything to lose (except some time)







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> I am gonna punch myself if this is all it is. Therefore, maybe I should seriously consider attempting to install my OS.


You have nothing to loose but time


----------



## Jinholic

Just got my new rig running but need some help. I installed windows off a usb and while I'll gotten the ethernet driver updated I'm not sure what other drivers are needed that would come with the disc that comes with the hero, could anyone lend a hand?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Yeah, it has the bios update button but I don't think that clears CMOS. Still, the jumper is the way to go in this case.


The Flashback thing is a special USB Port .... the thing ya see above the RoG Connect port is the Clear CMOS button


M6F I/O Panel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Just got my new rig running but need some help. I installed windows off a usb and while I'll gotten the ethernet driver updated I'm not sure what other drivers are needed that would come with the disc that comes with the hero, could anyone lend a hand?


Put the CD in and install what ya need.

Here's my list of goodies on the M6F (was current when I build, doubt still is) ....I think ya want at least the bolded ones

'Memory QVL - M6F_DRAM_QVL - 07/26/2013
Devices QVL - M6F_Devices_QVL - 07/26/2013
SSD QVL (Secure Erase) - - 06/28/2013
*BIOS - 804 - 09/06/2013*
Bupdater Utility for DOS - 1.30 - 02/22/2012
*IMEI - V9.5.14.1724 - 10/04/2013
Intel(R) Chipset - V9.4.0.1026 - 10/04/2013
RealTek Audio - V6.0.1.7023 - 10/04/2013
VGA - V9.18.10.3186 - 06/27/2013
LAN - V18.5.54.0 - 10/14/2013
USB - V2.5.0.19 - 06/03/2013
ASUS ROG GameFirst II - V1.02.03 - 10/22/2013
AI Suite - V1.00.56 - 10/22/2013*
ROG Connect Plus - V1.00.22 - 10/22/2013
*ROG CPU_Z - V1.66.1 - 10/22/2013
MemTweakIt - V2.02.01 - 10/22/2013
RAM Disk - V2.01.03 - 10/22/2013
PC Diagnostics - V1.3.4 - 10/04/2013*
Asus Boot Seting - V1.00.17 - 10/04/2013
Asus Web Storage - Version 2.0.1.213 - 09/30/2013
*ACPI Driver - - 06/17/2013*
Disk Unlocker - V2.1.3 - 06/03/2013
Wireless - V6.31.95.4 - 07/03/2013
*Intel Smart Connect SATA - 4.2.40.2439 - 10/04/2013
Intel Rapid Start Technology - V3.0.0.1056 - 10/04/2013*
As Media - V1.3.4.1 - 06/03/2013
Bluetooth - V6.5.1.3800 - 07/01/2013

I have installed later versions, just didn't update the list


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Just got my new rig running but need some help. I installed windows off a usb and while I'll gotten the ethernet driver updated I'm not sure what other drivers are needed that would come with the disc that comes with the hero, could anyone lend a hand?


Just go to the Asus support site and upload the latest drivers they have there for the hero and your OS version:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/#support

Their site seems a little bit slow right now.


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Put the CD in and install what ya need.
> 
> Here's my list of goodies on the M6F (was current when I build, doubt still is) ....I think ya want at least the bolded ones
> 
> 'Memory QVL - M6F_DRAM_QVL - 07/26/2013
> Devices QVL - M6F_Devices_QVL - 07/26/2013
> SSD QVL (Secure Erase) - - 06/28/2013
> *BIOS - 804 - 09/06/2013*
> Bupdater Utility for DOS - 1.30 - 02/22/2012
> *IMEI - V9.5.14.1724 - 10/04/2013
> Intel(R) Chipset - V9.4.0.1026 - 10/04/2013
> RealTek Audio - V6.0.1.7023 - 10/04/2013
> VGA - V9.18.10.3186 - 06/27/2013
> LAN - V18.5.54.0 - 10/14/2013
> USB - V2.5.0.19 - 06/03/2013
> ASUS ROG GameFirst II - V1.02.03 - 10/22/2013
> AI Suite - V1.00.56 - 10/22/2013*
> ROG Connect Plus - V1.00.22 - 10/22/2013
> *ROG CPU_Z - V1.66.1 - 10/22/2013
> MemTweakIt - V2.02.01 - 10/22/2013
> RAM Disk - V2.01.03 - 10/22/2013
> PC Diagnostics - V1.3.4 - 10/04/2013*
> Asus Boot Seting - V1.00.17 - 10/04/2013
> Asus Web Storage - Version 2.0.1.213 - 09/30/2013
> *ACPI Driver - - 06/17/2013*
> Disk Unlocker - V2.1.3 - 06/03/2013
> Wireless - V6.31.95.4 - 07/03/2013
> *Intel Smart Connect SATA - 4.2.40.2439 - 10/04/2013
> Intel Rapid Start Technology - V3.0.0.1056 - 10/04/2013*
> As Media - V1.3.4.1 - 06/03/2013
> Bluetooth - V6.5.1.3800 - 07/01/2013
> 
> I have installed later versions, just didn't update the list


Don't have an optical drive which is why I asked should have said so but thanks for pointing those out for me.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Just got my new rig running but need some help. I installed windows off a usb and while I'll gotten the ethernet driver updated I'm not sure what other drivers are needed that would come with the disc that comes with the hero, could anyone lend a hand?


These are the only drivers I installed:

1. Intel_LAN_Win7_8_VER181590
2. Intel_USB3_Win7_VER25019
3. IRST_Win7-8_8-1_VER12801016.

Everything else is just garbadge to me (You should try some drivers out for yourself, maybe there are some you might find handy). You should only install the realtek drivers if you are going to use 5.1 DTS option.

Download new drivers from here. Because the drivers on your disc might be outdated.


----------



## Jinholic

Okay updated most of those but the BIOS wasn't sure what version was stable I've got 1402, 1301, 1203, 1102, 1002, 0903 and the 0804 mentioned above to choose from.

And a bit of a side question while I'm here whats a good temp reader program I was using Speedfan but always hated the way it looked.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Don't have an optical drive which is why I asked should have said so but thanks for pointing those out for me.


Two options ....

1. Have someone who does, copy them to a USB for you*
2. Download them from the Asus web site**

* I still have at least one box in the house / office that can read any format going back to 1990....dozen 100Mb zip drive cartridges anyone ?

** be aware that some utilities can only be installed from the CD. I didn't have any on this build but the hi end boards that come packed with OEM software have key codes unique tot he CD. On two my son's builds, Rampage III and WS Workstation, I had d/l'ed all the latest drivers and figured I'd forgo the CD installs. Typed in the CD keys for the utility / software on the CD sleeve and no workie. Called Asus and they told me that I had to install from the CD 1st, type in the CD key and THEN I could upgrade to the latest version. With the lack of an optical drive becoming more popular and even a source of pride for some, I don't think that practice can continue for too long if it hasn't stopped already.

I don't forsee myself being without one for the next 5 years or so .... no reasonable alternative available for long term storage of record documents. All my work has to be provided on optical media 'for record purposes" at project completion.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't think you have anything to lose (except some time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to loose but time


OS installed fine however during the process of loading HW drivers and windows update there were some restarts. On some restarts, it would hang at the windows animation screen with q code AO. I would have to reset the computer again and eventually get into windows after the black screen comes up asking if I want to start windows normally vs repairing. Not sure why it will get into the OS sometimes and on others it hangs.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> OS installed fine however during the process of loading HW drivers and windows update there were some restarts. On some restarts, it would hang at the windows animation screen with q code AO. I would have to reset the computer again and eventually get into windows after the black screen comes up asking if I want to start windows normally vs repairing. Not sure why it will get into the OS sometimes and on others it hangs.


Q code AO is fine, mine boots with that code most of the time (on rare occations code 40, but still no problems). I don't like that it locked up a few times during the restarts. To me that means something may have gotten borked and although functioning sometimes, it still has some errors in there. I ran into a few issues installing Win 8 from usb until I spotted that little button in bios that forces it to boot from a certain device. I love that button now. Honestly if it were me and I was installing from USB and ran into issues while installing drivers on a fresh install, I would start over. It installs quick, and once you get it installed the way you want image it.


----------



## Peanuts4

Wouldn't normally post this in 2 places but I'm stuck at a impasse right now with my setup seeing as I need lan drivers to download the rest of my drivers. Which do I want for my Maximus hero? When I go to Asus's website it shows two options under lan, what's the difference between the two since ones 100mb better. Searching for the difference has become useless. Intel LAN Driver 72,28 MBytes and Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver 173,69 MBytes What's the difference, which is better, do I need both?


----------



## Cavey00

That I don't know. I copied the disk that came with the MB to flash drive and just ran the installations of all my drivers and software from there. Seems to be working fine. Doubt it's the newest but it's working great.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Wouldn't normally post this in 2 places but I'm stuck at a impasse right now with my setup seeing as I need lan drivers to download the rest of my drivers. Which do I want for my Maximus hero? When I go to Asus's website it shows two options under lan, what's the difference between the two since ones 100mb better. Searching for the difference has become useless. Intel LAN Driver 72,28 MBytes and Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver 173,69 MBytes What's the difference, which is better, do I need both?


I would go for the newest which is this one: Intel_LAN_Win7-8_8-1_VER18.5.54.0

--

edit: I would highly recommend to install Asus Boot Settings (aka DirectBIOS), with that lil program you can go direct (after a restart) to the bios. No need to mash del or open the case.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Wouldn't normally post this in 2 places but I'm stuck at a impasse right now with my setup seeing as I need lan drivers to download the rest of my drivers. Which do I want for my Maximus hero? When I go to Asus's website it shows two options under lan, what's the difference between the two since ones 100mb better. Searching for the difference has become useless. Intel LAN Driver 72,28 MBytes and Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver 173,69 MBytes What's the difference, which is better, do I need both?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I would go for the newest which is this one: Intel_LAN_Win7-8_8-1_VER18.5.54.0
> 
> --
> 
> edit: I would highly recommend to install Asus Boot Settings (aka DirectBIOS), with that lil program you can go direct (after a restart) to the bios. No need to mash del or open the case.


I did the same thing. I just got the newest file I could find, which was Intel_LAN_Win7-8_8-1_VER185540 at the time.


----------



## L36

New BIOS is out.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> New BIOS is out.


Heh, figures. I just flashed mine last week. Oh well, if I run into any issues I guess I'll reflash. Main reason for flashing in the first place was to try to fix my stuck clock, which I'm happy to say is working.


----------



## GeneO

I would think twice about it. I am having a hard time recovering my stable overclock, even flashing back to 1301.

There is a new BIOS feature- you can disable the High Precision Event Timer.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Q code AO is fine, mine boots with that code most of the time (on rare occations code 40, but still no problems). I don't like that it locked up a few times during the restarts. To me that means something may have gotten borked and although functioning sometimes, it still has some errors in there. I ran into a few issues installing Win 8 from usb until I spotted that little button in bios that forces it to boot from a certain device. I love that button now. Honestly if it were me and I was installing from USB and ran into issues while installing drivers on a fresh install, I would start over. It installs quick, and once you get it installed the way you want image it.


updating on my issue:

I am going to assume it was a driver issue with the video card. I got all hardware drivers updated and haven't had a problem since. went ahead and updated windows, setup my preferences and optimizations, and created a system image and a repair disc. Now, time to start downloading some stressing programs, monitors, start playing around in bios, and having a little fun with overclocking. Hopefully I'll have a reason to delid as I already purchased CLU and Gelid GC Extreme.


----------



## GeneO




----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Wouldn't normally post this in 2 places but I'm stuck at a impasse right now with my setup seeing as I need lan drivers to download the rest of my drivers. Which do I want for my Maximus hero? When I go to Asus's website it shows two options under lan, what's the difference between the two since ones 100mb better. Searching for the difference has become useless. Intel LAN Driver 72,28 MBytes and Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver 173,69 MBytes What's the difference, which is better, do I need both?


Not that there's any ISPs I can think of where you could take full advantage, but I would go with the Gigabit Ethernet Driver. That's the controller chip the ethernet port has, and in a properly set up network you will notice a difference, even on a 15MB connection (it sucks, but the internet options where I live suck in general) I saw a jump from an average of 1.3-1.5MB/s downloads to 1.8-2.1 MB/s on my new system. I'm sure a little of that could be the difference in processors (FX-8120 -> i5-4670K), but I'm thinking that the ethernet port does play a healthy role in it all.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I would think twice about it. I am having a hard time recovering my stable overclock, even flashing back to 1301.
> 
> There is a new BIOS feature- you can disable the High Precision Event Timer.


FYI, it was taking to much time and more voltage to get a stable overclock with 1402. What was stable before no longer was. I ended up reverting back a version and back to my previous stable settings, even though I wanted to give disabling the HPET a try on this processor. Not worth it.


----------



## 7Mine7

Hi all

do you think i will have better audio quality from *100$* external sound card ( Asus Xonar DX for example ) than the Asus Vi Hero on-board (8-Channel ROG SupremeFX Audio Codec (ALC1150))

My headset are Sennheiser PC 360 and my applications is mainly ( Games - Movies )

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> do you think i will have better audio quality from *100$* external sound card ( Asus Xonar DX for example ) than the Asus Vi Hero on-board (8-Channel ROG SupremeFX Audio Codec (ALC1150))
> 
> My headset are Sennheiser PC 360 and my applications is mainly ( Games - Movies )
> 
> Thanks


External mos def!


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, I just installed a 4770k / hero mobo yesterday. I'm coming over from a FX8320/990FXA-UD5.

I have a question, these cpu show up as both CPU, and core temps, I'm not used to this. What should I be watching out for? As in, what is a max safe core temp, and CPU temp? I've seen any where from 72 to 95c suggested. Also, like I said, are they talking about CPU or core? I've noticed the core temps get above the CPU temps often.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey, I just installed a 4770k / hero mobo yesterday. I'm coming over from a FX8320/990FXA-UD5.
> 
> I have a question, these cpu show up as both CPU, and core temps, I'm not used to this. What should I be watching out for? As in, what is a max safe core temp, and CPU temp? I've seen any where from 72 to 95c suggested. Also, like I said, are they talking about CPU or core? I've noticed the core temps get above the CPU temps often.


Keep an eye on core temps.

From what I've read "official" max temps are anywhere from 90C to 100C, but I'd say try not to get too far over 80C.

Check out this thread for everything you could ever want to know about the 4770K and also lots of posts from us Hero owners as well.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Keep an eye on core temps.
> 
> From what I've read "official" max temps are anywhere from 90C to 100C, but I'd say try not to get too far over 80C.


Thanks.

*My cores were way too hot. I reseated my H100i, using my normal cross method (tried dot at first), and it cut a good 10c off of load temps.

I'll tell you, this i7-4770k, now has me thinking about going full water.


----------



## MaKe OuT

anyone have any additional info on this specific board. any settings not generic to HW or already covered in the recommended ASUS ROG Maximus VI mobo settings that helped with stability?


----------



## JRado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *My cores were way too hot. I reseated my H100i, using my normal cross method (tried dot at first), and it cut a good 10c off of load temps.
> 
> I'll tell you, this i7-4770k, now has me thinking about going full water.


Something sounds wrong with your heat sink contact to CPU, my 4770k idles at 34C and while gaming for hours hits 40-42C and that's because my video card(GTX770 Windofrce) get 50-52C hot air rising past it... My house temps are around 75F


----------



## rt123

Hey guys I am in trouble, please help me.
I had left my computer running overnight, mining.
In the morning I wake up and the PC is off.

It does not boot up.
The POST LED code display shows 00.

I have tried clearing the CMOS, tried Direct key.

Nothing works. The PC turns ON with only the CPU fans spinning, other fans off & the display shows nothing.

Please help.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRado*
> 
> Something sounds wrong with your heat sink contact to CPU, my 4770k idles at 34C and while gaming for hours hits 40-42C and that's because my video card(GTX770 Windofrce) get 50-52C hot air rising past it... My house temps are around 75F


I had used the dot method for the first time. When I removed the heatsink, I noticed the thermal paste wasn't spread out very well. I redid my paste, this time using my normal "X" method, and my temps are looking good now.

My main issue now is, this CPU seems to be a really poor OC'er. Right now, I'm set at multiplier 42 / 1.240V. I've had system crashes when running prime95 within the first 20 min at attempts using lower voltage. Right now, at that voltage my cpu has maxed at 72c, and core max 77c.

From what I've read, my CPU seems like a pretty poor oc'er. =/

*I left to room to get a cup of coffee, came back in and my temps hit 88c at the 20 min mark of prime95. Dang.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I had used the dot method for the first time. When I removed the heatsink, I noticed the thermal paste wasn't spread out very well. I redid my paste, this time using my normal "X" method, and my temps are looking good now.
> 
> My main issue now is, this CPU seems to be a really poor OC'er. Right now, I'm set at multiplier 42 / 1.240V. I've had system crashes when running prime95 within the first 20 min at attempts using lower voltage. Right now, at that voltage my cpu has maxed at 72c, and core max 77c.
> 
> From what I've read, my CPU seems like a pretty poor oc'er. =/
> 
> I had used the dot method for the first time. When I removed the heatsink, I noticed the thermal paste wasn't spread out very well. I redid my paste, this time using my normal "X" method, and my temps are looking good now.
> 
> My main issue now is, this CPU seems to be a really poor OC'er. Right now, I'm set at multiplier 42 / 1.240V. I've had system crashes when running prime95 within the first 20 min at attempts using lower voltage. Right now, at that voltage my cpu has maxed at 72c, and core max 77c.
> 
> From what I've read, my CPU seems like a pretty poor oc'er. =/
> 
> *I left to room to get a cup of coffee, came back in and my temps hit 88c at the 20 min mark of prime95. Dang.


The H100i has a problem with the backplate and its standoffs making the pump not seat correctly on the CPU even if it feels firm. Although not sure if all units have this issue so you cant entirely deem it bad. You can test it by removing the pump and play with the backplate, if it moves alot then problem is most probably there. However, what you can do is add rubber washer to the backplate which will reduce the play of the backplate and will lead to better contact of the pump and the IHS.
I have the Maximus VI Hero and the H100i and adding rubber washer helped my temps by a margin. if you cant acquire rubber washers, use the unused metal washers that came with the h100i.
You can find many people talking about this issue and how they fixed it by googling "H100i Backplate". I will provide good links when I find them in my history.
Check this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEBzLQ6qYnc

Hope this has Helped


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks, yea I noticed that. However, it seemed tight once I secured it. I checked the back plate and all.

I was kind of worried myself that even though it feels tight now, it is in fact not properly seated. I'll pick up some rubber washers and give it a go. I'll keep a eye on temps during normal usage, I was going to order some better thermal paste. It would be nice to add better paste, and the washers at the same time, assuming I'm not hitting high temps under normal usage. Will test out some games later, see what the temps do.

It really stinks that the h100i has these issues. You'd think corsair would address that in some way.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Thanks, yea I noticed that. However, it seemed tight once I secured it. I checked the back plate and all.
> 
> I was kind of worried myself that even though it feels tight now, it is in fact not properly seated. I'll pick up some rubber washers and give it a go. I'll keep a eye on temps during normal usage, I was going to order some better thermal paste. It would be nice to add better paste, and the washers at the same time, assuming I'm not hitting high temps under normal usage. Will test out some games later, see what the temps do.
> 
> It really stinks that the h100i has these issues. You'd think corsair would address that in some way.


\

Hmm... Okay before we jump directly to the "H100i issue", I want you to check some stuff first. Did you change any bios setting related to Core Voltage since you got the Motherboard?

If not, then Vcore is set to Auto on the Hero and it is Adaptive by default. This setting will add 0.1 V (which is ALOT) when stressing with synthetic tests like Prime95, AIDA, OCCT and many more. Therefore the voltage will be very high if everything is left as it is. My stock settings gave me 1.280V on cores with Prime and resulted to very high temps as well. But I currently run 4.4Ghz with that same voltage but as manual. (will jump to that later on).

Download HWmonitor and locate VCORE then run prime for a bit and check the peak values for this parameter. If its higher than 1.25V then it is normal to hit 80 degrees on that voltage with Prime95.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I had my Vcore set to manual. It hit 88c at 1.240v, though, it had read as high as 1.268v under CPU-Z. The 1.240v was what I had it set at in bios.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I had my Vcore set to manual. It hit 88c at 1.240v, though, it had read as high as 1.268v under CPU-Z. The 1.240v was what I had it set at in bios.


Do you have Corsair Link installed and running on max fan speeds in test?

It's definitely worth trying the washers mod.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, Corsair link, set to max.

I think it was the fact that though I had it set for 1.240v, it was really kicking out 1.268v.

I'm going to mess with it some more, and see how it works out. Right now, I'm doing a basic AIDA64 stress test at lower voltage. I want to see how long it runs before crashing.

The washers do sound like a good idea, I had read about a few others doing the same thing. I have to admit, I was caught off guard by how loose it was before installing the pump.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, Corsair link, set to max.
> 
> I think it was the fact that though I had it set for 1.240v, it was really kicking out 1.268v.
> 
> I'm going to mess with it some more, and see how it works out. Right now, I'm doing a basic AIDA64 stress test at lower voltage. I want to see how long it runs before crashing.
> 
> The washers do sound like a good idea, I had read about a few others doing the same thing. I have to admit, I was caught off guard by how loose it was before installing the pump.


I don't think its entirely based on the backplate being loose. I think that there is not enough clearance in the backside that when the pump is tightened down, the backplate is not perfectly flat on the mobo (if you look at it from behind there is a metal square in the CPUarea that should not stick on the backplate ideally to keep it flat), therefore the pressure of the pump on the IHS is not equalized and will lead to higher temps.


----------



## Anusha

what is the best firmware version to overclock the CPU? some say the older 711 and 804 are the most stable. is there any truth to this? i'm currently on 1302 and thinking of going back to 711.


----------



## Zahix

Does anyone have the same problem? these values are at load too. It only happens when overclocking although works fine on stock.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, wanted to mention I've manged to get the hang of OC'ing this 4770k. Right now, I'm keeping it lite, mult 42, cache ratio 39 @ 1.200v seems to work great. I'm Aida64 stable, and, all of my benchmarks have gone up.

I haven't tried much more since figuring out the cache ratio and avoiding prime95. I'm thinking of even tightening up my cache ratio, or trying for a higher clock.

Really am loving this CPU / mobo. It blows my old FX 8320 out of the water, and was well worth the cost of the upgrade (Finally taking proper advantage of this 780). Happy I went with a Asus mobo also, since OC'ing seems to be a joy with it. (Direct to bios ftw)

2nd best upgrade yet (best being a $23 fan controller =)


----------



## MaKe OuT

Anyone going to 0804 to increase overclock stability at a given voltage? I am considering it, even though some folks say don't change bios version unless you are having issues. Well, my issue is my overclock


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Anyone going to 0804 to increase overclock stability at a given voltage? I am considering it, even though some folks say don't change bios version unless you are having issues. Well, my issue is my overclock


i had been updating the firmware as soon as a new one came out. but as i read on ROG forums that FW 711 or 804 are the best for overclocking, i went back to 711.

previously, i needed 1.275V @4.3GHz for Prime95 27.9. raised the clock to 4.4GHz at the same Vcore and i'm now into 2.5hrs of Prime95!!! too soon to say if it is completely stable, but it seems much better than the newer versions.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, I've got a modest OC on my 4770k / hero mobo.

I noticed a issue, and I'm assuming it has to do with me putting my system into sleep.

Basically, I noticed that instead of maxing at 4.2, it was just doing the normal turbo of 3.9. Now, this isn't happening after a restart, it's back to oc'ing to 4.2. Like I mentioned, I assume it's a issue with sleeping.

Has anyone else noticed this? Is there a way around it? I'm currently on the latest bios.

Thank.


----------



## bluewr

There's a new bio update available


----------



## SortOfGrim

what, again? ah no, 1402 is the last one.

Who here is thinking about getting the refresh-Haswell processors?


----------



## Marc79

I probably will If they release the (4790k), and IF its actually compatible with the current z87 motherboards. But I've read recently in a different thread that z87 motherboards might/will not be compatible with the the haswell refresh cpus which would suck, not in the mood spending extra 150-200 for a new motherboard. If that's the case im sticking with the 4770k.

Was thinking maybe the newer refresh cpu's would overclock slightly better.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I probably will If they release the (4790k), and IF its actually compatible with the current z87 motherboards. But I've read recently in a different thread that z87 motherboards might/will not be compatible with the the haswell refresh cpus which would suck, not in the mood spending extra 150-200 for a new motherboard. If that's the case im sticking with the 4770k.
> 
> Was thinking maybe the newer refresh cpu's would overclock slightly better.


Asus's newer bioses already support Haswell Refresh. But the newer bioses are crap.


----------



## motorwayne

I'm definitely going for the NEW processor when it comes out..top of the bloody line too...I'm sick of the crappy performance with the i7 4770K and Hero combo...I want more grunt. I'm an ARMA player and it needs CPU POWER, so I'm in all the way up to my neck with the next update. Might not ne a Hero board match up either

Done deal no questions asked.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yup, this board has been a royal PITA to get stable with regard to S3.

Ive had:

-no ip
-frozen time
-CPU clocks reduced to stock
-frozen screen
-blank screen
-reboot

What makes this difficult is that I can be stable for weeks, then BAM!

I've gone ahead and lowered my chip and ram speeds to see if it's OC related. Who knows.

Edit: Awesome...new issue. Powered on from sleep, everything was ok browsing around for about 20 minutes, then my mouse cursor lags a few times...and FREEZE. Had to reboot. I am @ 4.2 Ghz right now and 1.3 V. I guess it's time to return EVERYTHING to stock and see what's what. It's a little ridiculous as I've RMA'd both the CPU and the board already. #pisssssed


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> I'm definitely going for the NEW processor when it comes out..top of the bloody line too...I'm sick of the crappy performance with the i7 4770K and Hero combo...I want more grunt. I'm an ARMA player and it needs CPU POWER, so I'm in all the way up to my neck with the next update. Might not ne a Hero board match up either
> 
> Done deal no questions asked.


I'm pretty sure that's Bohemia's 'fault'. If I run it on the highest setting, I get only a max of 30fps, and much lower with high intensity gameplay








While I never had that issue with Arma 2 or Skyrim (both with mods)

--

I'll wait what the reviews say about the refresh-Haswell, or I might go to Socket 2011 after all..


----------



## Jodiuh

Well...this is odd...

I went ahead and upgraded to the 1402 BIOS, powered down, flipped the PSU off, jumpered the CMOS, removed the battery, waited a minute, turned it on, turned it off (but kept the power on to reset the MEI?? for the frozen clock issue), jumpered the CMOS, and turned it on.

After I flashed to the latest BIOS I think the PC rebooted about 6 times before it finally came on. When I jumpered the CMOS, both times, it rebooted ONCE.

I went ahead and set the time, disabled a couple things like audio and sata ports, but left everything stock. Here's my observations so far.

-Windows 8 must be doing a better job w/ throttling the CPU speed up as Windows 7 felt noticeably slower w/ C1E/EIST enabled. It would be a 2 second difference when loading some web pages. W8 is within a half a second and more than tolerable for the extra 25 watts it saves me.

-ODDLY, Windows feels more responsive?!

-I was able to go into and out of sleep mode many times and very quickly wo/ issue.

So new BIOS or something doesn't like being clocked...


----------



## neurotix

I'm getting one of these boards and a 4770k in a few days.

To the guy who upgraded from an FX-8320:

Did you have any issues with Windows after installing the new board and cpu? Did you have to do a fresh install?

When I upgraded from a different ASUS board to my Crosshair V and put in a new processor, Windows 7 automatically installed new drivers for the board and cpu. Upgrading from a 1090T to a FX-8350 it did the same thing.

Just hoping the process is seamless because I really don't want to reinstall my OS. It takes me days of downloading and configuring all my programs etc.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'm getting one of these boards and a 4770k in a few days.
> 
> To the guy who upgraded from an FX-8320:
> 
> Did you have any issues with Windows after installing the new board and cpu? Did you have to do a fresh install?
> 
> When I upgraded from a different ASUS board to my Crosshair V and put in a new processor, Windows 7 automatically installed new drivers for the board and cpu. Upgrading from a 1090T to a FX-8350 it did the same thing.
> 
> Just hoping the process is seamless because I really don't want to reinstall my OS. It takes me days of downloading and configuring all my programs etc.


So you want to put a bugatti engine in a ferrari...? You have to reinstall OS. AMD and Intel are both very different.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'm getting one of these boards and a 4770k in a few days.
> 
> To the guy who upgraded from an FX-8320:
> 
> Did you have any issues with Windows after installing the new board and cpu? Did you have to do a fresh install?
> 
> When I upgraded from a different ASUS board to my Crosshair V and put in a new processor, Windows 7 automatically installed new drivers for the board and cpu. Upgrading from a 1090T to a FX-8350 it did the same thing.
> 
> Just hoping the process is seamless because I really don't want to reinstall my OS. It takes me days of downloading and configuring all my programs etc.


I did upgrade from a Crosshair V formula to a Maximus 6 Hero on the same windows 7, i even played some bf4 with it and had no issue, but i decided to do a fresh install for overclocking


----------



## neurotix

Awesome info, exact board I had and exact board I'm getting. Rep+


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well...this is odd...
> 
> I went ahead and upgraded to the 1402 BIOS, powered down, flipped the PSU off, jumpered the CMOS, removed the battery, waited a minute, turned it on, turned it off (but kept the power on to reset the MEI?? for the frozen clock issue), jumpered the CMOS, and turned it on.
> 
> After I flashed to the latest BIOS I think the PC rebooted about 6 times before it finally came on. When I jumpered the CMOS, both times, it rebooted ONCE.
> 
> I went ahead and set the time, disabled a couple things like audio and sata ports, but left everything stock. Here's my observations so far.
> 
> -Windows 8 must be doing a better job w/ throttling the CPU speed up as Windows 7 felt noticeably slower w/ C1E/EIST enabled. It would be a 2 second difference when loading some web pages. W8 is within a half a second and more than tolerable for the extra 25 watts it saves me.
> 
> -ODDLY, Windows feels more responsive?!
> 
> -I was able to go into and out of sleep mode many times and very quickly wo/ issue.
> 
> So new BIOS or something doesn't like being clocked...


I haven't had any problem with the new bios though

i4670k 4.2 ghz, 16G Ram 2400 MHZ.


----------



## Jodiuh

You had issues before?


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> I'm definitely going for the NEW processor when it comes out..top of the bloody line too...I'm sick of the crappy performance with the i7 4770K and Hero combo...I want more grunt. I'm an ARMA player and it needs CPU POWER, so I'm in all the way up to my neck with the next update. Might not ne a Hero board match up either
> 
> Done deal no questions asked.


Crappy performance??? I play ARMA 3 online maxed out with a 4770K @ 4GHz, 16GB RAM and a GTX 760. Not all servers run the game properly online unfortunately. My CPU averages at around 40% utilization while playing ARMA 3 online, but as I said, most of the servers are the prob. Also, if you use ESET, that will screw up your frame rate unless you uncheck Memory Scanner in HIPS options


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Crappy performance??? I play ARMA 3 online maxed out with a 4770K @ 4GHz, 16GB RAM and a GTX 760. Not all servers run the game properly online unfortunately. My CPU averages at around 40% utilization while playing ARMA 3 online, but as I said, most of the servers are the prob. Also, if you use ESET, that will screw up your frame rate unless you uncheck Memory Scanner in HIPS options


Oh don't get me wrong..the i7 flies in terms of current CPU's.. I just need more grunt. I'm also running a 780 Classified flatout overclocked onto a 1440 27 inch screen and I want more FPS without sacrificing quality of image.

In all honesty, G-sync will more than likely make all the visual issue gripes go away when that arrives anyway and getting over 60fps won't really matter so much...but still, 6-8cores?? TAKE MY MONEY, i need some retail therapy!


----------



## Pbman91

Need some help please just did a new build with the maximus vi hero and a 4670k the problem is when I turn it on there is a black screen that says CPU OVERVOLTAGE ERROR go into the bios and it say 0 volts going to the CPU then I can proceed to exit to desktop and it is normal Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Jawswing

Anyone had any issues using this motherboard with a Swiftech H220 and the RAM slots?
Read the odd post before when researching the H220 that they've had problems using the closest RAM slot (not with this motherboard though).
Want to buy the H220 tonight, and I've already bought 4 sticks of RAM and this motherboard.


----------



## neurotix

I read the Haswell overclocking guide but I have a few questions about this board. Seems to be in and working okay so far.

On this board, is CPU PLL voltage the "VCCIN" mentioned in the Haswell guide?

Also, aiming for a 4.5ghz overclock for now. Wondering if anyone with a similar overclock to this can post or write out their Digi+ VRM settings they used for it. The values are similar to my Crosshair V Formula but there's more of them and I'm not sure how to set them. Anyone who does this gets a rep from me.

Thanks.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I read the Haswell overclocking guide but I have a few questions about this board. Seems to be in and working okay so far.
> 
> On this board, is CPU PLL voltage the "VCCIN" mentioned in the Haswell guide?
> 
> Also, aiming for a 4.5ghz overclock for now. Wondering if anyone with a similar overclock to this can post or write out their Digi+ VRM settings they used for it. The values are similar to my Crosshair V Formula but there's more of them and I'm not sure how to set them. Anyone who does this gets a rep from me.
> 
> Thanks.


No VCCIN isn't CPU PLL voltage. VCCIN = VRIN = *Eventual Input Voltage* on the Hero.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No VCCIN isn't CPU PLL voltage. VCCIN = VRIN = *Eventual Input Voltage* on the Hero.


Thanks. Rep+

EDIT: Nice Avatar. I love Ukyo. One of my favorite characters to play.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks. Rep+


This is the method I used for OCing:

1) Boot up at bone stock, open up HWInfo 64, run some games and benches, and record your max CPU Vcore, VCCIN, and CPU Cache Voltage. Don't use any benches or apps with AVX instructions if you're using Adaptive voltage.
2) Set CPU Cache Ratio to 34 and CPU Cache voltage to the max value you observed in HWInfo (I always use Manual voltage for all my voltages).
3) Set CPU Voltage (VID) to the max setting you saw for it with HWInfo.
4) Set VCCIN (Eventual Input Voltage) to the max value you observed in HWInfo.
5) Set CPU Core Multiplier to 40x.
6) Reboot and stress test with x264 and gaming. Don't stress with x264 or Prime if you're on Adaptive voltage. This will cause the voltages to spike and your CPU to get hot very quickly.
7) If you pass, then up core multi by 1 and retest.
8) Eventually you will BSOD. Note the code. It will probably be that you need to increase VID. Increase VID by .025v and retest.
9) Once you're stable step up another multiplier.
10) At some point you may have to increase Eventual Input Voltage. Usually keep it .5v to .6v above VID.
11) Once you're done OCing the core, then use the same method for uncore (CPU Cache multi)

I like to set Min. Cache Multiplier to 8 so it downclocks. I like to enable all C-States and EIST. If your PSU is newer you can enable C6 and C7.

This is a brief overview. Keep reading the Haswell thread as well for a more precise methodology and understanding.

Edit:
Yup I'm also an Ukyo fan!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I read the Haswell overclocking guide but I have a few questions about this board. Seems to be in and working okay so far.
> 
> On this board, is CPU PLL voltage the "VCCIN" mentioned in the Haswell guide?
> 
> Also, aiming for a 4.5ghz overclock for now. Wondering if anyone with a similar overclock to this can post or write out their Digi+ VRM settings they used for it. The values are similar to my Crosshair V Formula but there's more of them and I'm not sure how to set them. Anyone who does this gets a rep from me.
> 
> Thanks.


PLL voltage is for the Phase Lock Loop used to generate and synchronize clock signals within the CPU. VCCIn is the voltage the motherboard supplies to the CPU from which the CPU generates the its various voltages it needs..


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Building my new rig tomorrow.







Need to sell off my 780 though.


----------



## neurotix

Wow! Thanks again!

I'll try everything you said tonight, Coelacanth.

Great info, thanks for the help, rep+ for both of you.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Wow! Thanks again!
> 
> I'll try everything you said tonight, Coelacanth.
> 
> Great info, thanks for the help, rep+ for both of you.


Also you're going to want to disable ASMedia controller. I have not heard anything good about using those SATA ports.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pbman91*
> 
> Need some help please just did a new build with the maximus vi hero and a 4670k the problem is when I turn it on there is a black screen that says CPU OVERVOLTAGE ERROR go into the bios and it say 0 volts going to the CPU then I can proceed to exit to desktop and it is normal Any ideas? Thanks


what kind of psu?


----------



## Pbman91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> what kind of psu?


Corsair RM750


----------



## neurotix

How do I disable Adaptive Voltage?

I saw something that said Adaptive Voltage under CPU configuration in the bios, is that it?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> How do I disable Adaptive Voltage?
> 
> I saw something that said Adaptive Voltage under CPU configuration in the bios, is that it?


It is on the Extreme Tweaker BIOS menu, about 1/2 way down labeled "CPU Core Voltage". Select it and set it to manual (auto is adaptive).


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, *facepalm* duh. I didn't realize it was under the vcore setting because I hadn't tried to change vcore at all yet.

So far I seem to be stable at 4ghz with 1.2v. Prime95 passed one full loop (god it runs hot though, I saw 93C), and IntelBurnTest non-AVX passed once on standard. By my very loose definitions that's stable. Currently getting the x264 stuff to stress with that instead because Prime95 is obviously unusable on Intel if it's gonna give me temps like that.


----------



## GeneO

You can do custom prime 95 with fft length 1344k, 1344k. Those run pretty cool and that length is known to uncover instabilities.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You can do custom prime 95 with fft length 1344k, 1344k. Those run pretty cool and that length is known to uncover instabilities.


Beyond excellent advice, rep+. My temps were MUCH better this way, 76C was the max I saw and that's well within allowable limits.

Sorry I've turned this thread into "help the AMD guy" but hey, I need it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Some interesting observations.

-CPU, RAM, GPU, Mobo...ALL STOCK SPEEDS
-PC up for 2 days?
-PC into and out of S3 about 10 - 15 times
-Firefox, CPU-Z, HWmonitor, LAMP (Shacknews.com reader), Foobar
-S3 while Foobar playing music w/ ASIO on @ 24 bit & 1ms latency

After about a 45 minutes, I noticed the song scratching. Task manager was showing my CPU @ 75%...typically @ 5%, if that. Couldn't get to it quick enough to see what was pounding the system (CPU-Z was @ the top w/ like 3 or 5%)...but then it happened again. Guess what? System. Damn. In the past I have seen this spike because of a disconnected/fault SATA cable on a HDD. Also, the Xonar DX Audio Center icon had disappeared from the systray.

I have read reports of sub 10ms latency causing crackling, so this may very well be the issue. AND, it did not freeze. Rebooted, everything seems ok. Also, possibly due to ASIO being on while in and out of S3.

I suppose easy test is:

-10ms latency
-stop foobar before S3
-do not use ASIO

Guess, I kinda answered my own question. Would love feedback tho.


----------



## neurotix

GeneO;

When I put my H100i water block on, I only used a tiny, tiny bit of thermal paste. I was seeing temps at 76C at 4ghz in Prime with your settings and thought, "man that's too high". Anyway, I reseated my water block and used more thermal paste this time so that the whole chip would be covered by it under pressure. This reduced my temps drastically, I'm seeing temps of 58C, and then 65C every other test with your settings, and that's at 4.2ghz.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Hey everyone. I just put my build together, turned it on and it loaded into the BIOS.

I'm trying to install Windows now but whenever I press the eject button on my CDROM, it makes a noise as if it's loading and then another random noise. The slot won't open, so I can't put in the Windows 7 CD.

Can anyone help me out on what I'm suppose to do? The ROM is working judging by the fact that I can hear it when I press the eject button and the green LED on it lights up but it isn't ejecting.

I'm currently in the BIOS and when I press Exit, it reverts back to loading and then it goes back into the Bios.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Hey everyone. I just put my build together, turned it on and it loaded into the BIOS.
> 
> I'm trying to install Windows now but whenever I press the eject button on my CDROM, it makes a noise as if it's loading and then another random noise. The slot won't open, so I can't put in the Windows 7 CD.
> 
> Can anyone help me out on what I'm suppose to do? The ROM is working judging by the fact that I can hear it when I press the eject button and the green LED on it lights up but it isn't ejecting.
> 
> I'm currently in the BIOS and when I press Exit, it reverts back to loading and then it goes back into the Bios.


Can you pop it open with a paper clip?

Is it plugged into one of the 6 Intel SATA ports? It's probably best not to plug it into one of the ASMedia SATA ports.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

It's working properly now. It just wasn't ejecting while I was in the BIOS. I had to restart and do it while it was booting up.

I had to install the drivers through the disc that came with the MOBO because internet wasn't working without the driver. How do I update the BIOS via the .cap file? Is there a program that let's me run it or do I need to run it through a USB driver and update it within the BIOS?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> It's working properly now. It just wasn't ejecting while I was in the BIOS. I had to restart and do it while it was booting up.
> 
> I had to install the drivers through the disc that came with the MOBO because internet wasn't working without the driver. How do I update the BIOS via the .cap file? Is there a program that let's me run it or do I need to run it through a USB driver and update it within the BIOS?


There are various ways to update the BIOS.

Here's exactly how I flash my BIOS:

1) Download BIOS from ASUS website (e.g. MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-1301.zip)
2) Unzip the file
3) Change the file name from MAXIMUS-VI-HERO-ASUS-1301.CAP to M6H.CAP
4) Put it on a FAT/FAT32 formatted USB stick
5) Pop the USB stick into the USB BIOS Flashback port (though I think any USB port works for EZ Flash 2)

6) In the UEFI BIOS there are 2 little white dots in the upper right hand corner. Click on the second white dot to get to the part of the UEFI BIOS that contains EZ Flash 2
7) Run EZ Flash 2

That's it.


----------



## neurotix

So I'm trying to run IBT AVX and it says "Warning! Linpack binary stopped unexpectedly. Please make sure you aren't missing files blah blah blah."

It worked fine on my FX-8350. Anyone know a fix for 4770k?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So I'm trying to run IBT AVX and it says "Warning! Linpack binary stopped unexpectedly. Please make sure you aren't missing files blah blah blah."
> 
> It worked fine on my FX-8350. Anyone know a fix for 4770k?


It is probably not stable if you are overclocking you may need more bvoltage.


----------



## neurotix

What exactly is bvoltage? What's it called on this board? What's the recommended setting for it (I'm at 4.4ghz right now)?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pbman91*
> 
> Need some help please just did a new build with the maximus vi hero and a 4670k the problem is when I turn it on there is a black screen that says CPU OVERVOLTAGE ERROR go into the bios and it say 0 volts going to the CPU then I can proceed to exit to desktop and it is normal Any ideas? Thanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pbman91*
> 
> Corsair RM750
Click to expand...

You still have the error? if so, oc? stock? recheck all wires, just in case.
reset the cmos, could help

edit: What does the cpu voltages read in CPU-Z?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> What exactly is bvoltage? What's it called on this board? What's the recommended setting for it (I'm at 4.4ghz right now)?


bvoltage is a typo. But I meant vcore


----------



## clubfoot

Add me to the list of late comers to the Club


----------



## clubbin09

hi I need help with ram I was thing with one of these I should get Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A1600C9,CMD16GX3M2A1866C9,CMD16GX3M2A2400C10,Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10, G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX and these are the ones im running atm G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL 16GB but pc is not stable with xmp on and running at 4.6ghz


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> hi I need help with ram I was thing with one of these I should get Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A1600C9,CMD16GX3M2A1866C9,CMD16GX3M2A2400C10,Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10, G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX and these are the ones im running atm G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL 16GB but pc is not stable with xmp on and running at 4.6ghz


Whats the frequency for your current ram? If it is higher than 1600 then try this. Set the offsets for digital and analog IO voltage to 0.150v.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Whats the frequency for your current ram? If it is higher than 1600 then try this. Set the offsets for digital and analog IO voltage to 0.150v.


With xmp on there set on 10 10 10 31 2t and with xmp of there at 8 9 8 22 both at 1.5 and there 100 mhz ram


----------



## Chargeit

Yo.

I'm getting a new HDD in in a few days. Currently I have a SSD for OS, and a seagate hdd for games. I'm getting in a WD black hdd, and want to now use that for games, and the seagate for data/other. My question is, any ideas how I should go about this? This is the first time I'm adding a hdd that won't replace another. I'm not really sure how I should handle this.

Should I

Install the new hdd, clone my old one to it, format the old one and then move data files to it such as movies?

Or would it be better to just redo all of my games downloads and installs on the new hdd?

I'll be switching the driver names around. Currently my hdd is set to D:, I'm going to change that one to E:, and make my new one D:. That should cover anything in the registry I'd think.

Any idea what which would be the best way to handle this?


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yo.
> 
> I'm getting a new HDD in in a few days. Currently I have a SSD for OS, and a seagate hdd for games. I'm getting in a WD black hdd, and want to now use that for games, and the seagate for data/other. My question is, any ideas how I should go about this? This is the first time I'm adding a hdd that won't replace another. I'm not really sure how I should handle this.
> 
> Should I
> 
> Install the new hdd, clone my old one to it, format the old one and then move data files to it such as movies?
> 
> Or would it be better to just redo all of my games downloads and installs on the new hdd?
> 
> I'll be switching the driver names around. Currently my hdd is set to D:, I'm going to change that one to E:, and make my new one D:. That should cover anything in the registry I'd think.
> 
> Any idea what which would be the best way to handle this?


ive got a Samsung pro 840 ssd with 1 wd hdd green and 1 wd hdd black im using windows on the ssd and everything else on the wd black hdd and my wd green is for the back up make sure you back up your old stuff if it was me I do it from a fresh install but that's me is your new hdd replacing your old hdd the one your using atm? its more less your going to run into problems with the programs on the hdd so it might be easier to just use your new hdd for stuff like movies music or pictures


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks for the suggestion. Yea, I mean I got the black because it's supposed to have better performance then the one I have (Though maybe not anything noticeable). It just doesn't make sense to use my $65 seagate for games, and the $100 WD black for data. (though I got the black on sale, and used $30 credit I had. Got it for $50 out of pocket)

I think a lot of the problems would be with registry pointing towards the wrong drive. The black will be set to the drive my hdd currently uses so I"m thinking that won't cause issues with the registry. Also, since it isn't a OS drive, and all of my programs are on the SSD not that hdd, it might not be a issue.

Well, if push comes to shove, I'll just reinstall all of my games to the wd the hard way. Sucks, but, got to do what you've got to do.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Yea, I mean I got the black because it's supposed to have better performance then the one I have (Though maybe not anything noticeable). It just doesn't make sense to use my $65 seagate for games, and the $100 WD black for data. (though I got the black on sale, and used $30 credit I had. Got it for $50 out of pocket)
> 
> I think a lot of the problems would be with registry pointing towards the wrong drive. The black will be set to the drive my hdd currently uses so I"m thinking that won't cause issues with the registry. Also, since it isn't a OS drive, and all of my programs are on the SSD not that hdd, it might not be a issue.
> 
> Well, if push comes to shove, I'll just reinstall all of my games to the wd the hard way. Sucks, but, got to do what you've got to do.


my wd black to my wd green there is a lot lot more performance but not as much as on ssd if you brought it for the performance its pretty fast compared to the green I would do a fresh install but it will be worth the wait in my eyes


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> my wd black to my wd green there is a lot lot more performance but not as much as on ssd if you brought it for the performance its pretty fast compared to the green I would do a fresh install but it will be worth the wait in my eyes


Yea, a fresh install is always good.

However, since the only thing on the drive are files and games installed through steam, I'm pretty sure I can get away with simply copying my whole seagate hdd to my WD black, then setting the WD black to my Seagates old drive letter. If after doing that I see any issues, then I'll just reinstall everything.

It should work out fine as long as I change the drive letters I'd think. To be honest, downloading all of my games again is less than optimal. Since me and my ol'lady both use this connection, I'm forced to set my steam download to 512kps max which ends up being lucky to pulling in 3 - 400kps when limited like that. It would take a long time just to dl a few of my larger games, let alone everything.

Now, I think there are ways to back the game up, and move, but even that takes a long time. I'm just going to copy/paste one drive to the other, and see how it works out. Since it's only games and data, I don't think it should be much of a issue. Even if maybe less than optimal.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, a fresh install is always good.
> 
> However, since the only thing on the drive are files and games installed through steam, I'm pretty sure I can get away with simply copying my whole seagate hdd to my WD black, then setting the WD black to my Seagates old drive letter. If after doing that I see any issues, then I'll just reinstall everything.
> 
> It should work out fine as long as I change the drive letters I'd think. To be honest, downloading all of my games again is less than optimal. Since me and my ol'lady both use this connection, I'm forced to set my steam download to 512kps max which ends up being lucky to pulling in 3 - 400kps when limited like that. It would take a long time just to dl a few of my larger games, let alone everything.
> 
> Now, I think there are ways to back the game up, and move, but even that takes a long time. I'm just going to copy/paste one drive to the other, and see how it works out. Since it's only games and data, I don't think it should be much of a issue. Even if maybe less than optimal.


I pretty sure the steam games are in steamapps then its in common there not the problem because you can copy them but the problem I think is you might need to install your programs again I didn't know If you can copy and paste programs like that because there been installed from .exe


----------



## clubbin09

new case, new corsair 100i with push and pull, new Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A1600C9 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 but wont be here till next week


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yo.
> 
> I'm getting a new HDD in in a few days. Currently I have a SSD for OS, and a seagate hdd for games. I'm getting in a WD black hdd, and want to now use that for games, and the seagate for data/other. My question is, any ideas how I should go about this? This is the first time I'm adding a hdd that won't replace another. I'm not really sure how I should handle this.
> 
> Should I
> 
> Install the new hdd, clone my old one to it, format the old one and then move data files to it such as movies?
> 
> Or would it be better to just redo all of my games downloads and installs on the new hdd?
> 
> I'll be switching the driver names around. Currently my hdd is set to D:, I'm going to change that one to E:, and make my new one D:. That should cover anything in the registry I'd think.
> 
> Any idea what which would be the best way to handle this?


simple, just add the new drive. Install the latest firmware, if it has any.
You will have to re-install the games because most modern day games are registered. Also if you're going to change the paths (Changing drive letters), do this before re-installing the games.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> simple, just add the new drive. Install the latest firmware, if it has any.
> You will have to re-install the games because most modern day games are registered. Also if you're going to change the paths (Changing drive letters), do this before re-installing the games.


do as this guy says but the new HDD might not be in my computer yet im using win7

click the Start button Picture of the Start button, and type (create and format hard disk partitions)

2.In the left pane, under Storage, click Disk Management.
3.Right-click an unallocated region on your hard disk, and then click New Simple Volume.
4.In the New Simple Volume Wizard, click Next.
5.Type the size of the volume you want to create in megabytes (MB) or accept the maximum default size, and then click Next.
6.Accept the default drive letter or choose a different drive letter to identify the partition, and then click Next.
7.In the Format Partition dialog box, do one of the following:
•If you don't want to format the volume right now, click Do not format this volume, and then click Next.
•To format the volume with the default settings, click Next.
8.Review your choices, and then click Finish.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> simple, just add the new drive. Install the latest firmware, if it has any.
> You will have to re-install the games because most modern day games are registered. Also if you're going to change the paths (Changing drive letters), do this before re-installing the games.


Well yea, I'd change the drive letter before trying to run the games.









*My HDD just shipped, and Newegg mailed it DHL. So, I won't see that drive until the end of the week, assuming it doesn't get lost in the mail the the fans they shipped me through DHL last week. Still waiting on getting that settled.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new case, new corsair 100i with push and pull, new Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A1600C9 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 but wont be here till next week


Hey, i'm curious what temps are you getting with the H100i. Do you have the 4670k or the 4770k? Vcore? Multiplier? Stress test temps? I have a similar rig with crossfire, 4770k and h100i. But my temps are a bit high 44x 1.265v (1.28vcore) and temps reach low 90's in ibt and prime.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Hey, i'm curious what temps are you getting with the H100i. Do you have the 4670k or the 4770k? Vcore? Multiplier? Stress test temps? I have a similar rig with crossfire, 4770k and h100i. But my temps are a bit high 44x 1.265v (1.28vcore) and temps reach low 90's in ibt and prime.


Did you even look at the pics he posted? All our questions would be answered


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Did you even look at the pics he posted? All our questions would be answered


The pictures still don't answer my question about temps, ibt has breathing periods which could be happening during the time of the screenshot, besides they don't show max core temps.
Anyways, I want his opinion on my current temps. I don't remember asking you anything.


----------



## GeneO

Is there any way to block Avatars?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Is there any way to block Avatars?


Use Adblock, right click it and select block element.


----------



## SortOfGrim

adblock. Starting with yours


----------



## GeneO

What's the matter, am I blowing your mind









Unfortunately it doesn't work with Internet explorer (individual images), but does in Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## Jawswing

Fan Xpert 2 is awesome on this thing! However, slight concern with it, when I'm on my computer more or less idle, I've got my fan to turn off completely unless they CPU creeps up to a certain level. Which is fine, but I tend to notice that they'd power off for maybe 2 minutes, then turn on for probably 5 second and stop again, could this in anyway damage the fans?
One is a three pin and the others are PWM if that matters.

Oh, and is it possible to sync the fans to the GPU with Fan Xpert? I've got the Air 540 case, which has three front fans with no obstructions, the bottom two or atleast the very bottom one would be better synced to GPU temperature than the CPU.


----------



## clubbin09

Hey its i5-4670k 1.296v x46. And the temps when doing ibt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Hey, i'm curious what temps are you getting with the H100i. Do you have the 4670k or the 4770k? Vcore? Multiplier? Stress test temps? I have a similar rig with crossfire, 4770k and h100i. But my temps are a bit high 44x 1.265v (1.28vcore) and temps reach low 90's in ibt and prime.


about 75 it does on ibt 1.296v x46 i5-4670k and h100i has push and pull fan setup on it


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> Hey its i5-4670k 1.296v x46. And the temps when doing ibt
> about 75 it does on ibt 1.296v x46 i5-4670k


I still need help on whats is good ram for stable overclock on the cpu


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Fan Xpert 2 is awesome on this thing! However, slight concern with it, when I'm on my computer more or less idle, I've got my fan to turn off completely unless they CPU creeps up to a certain level. Which is fine, but I tend to notice that they'd power off for maybe 2 minutes, then turn on for probably 5 second and stop again, could this in anyway damage the fans?
> One is a three pin and the others are PWM if that matters.
> 
> Oh, and is it possible to sync the fans to the GPU with Fan Xpert? I've got the Air 540 case, which has three front fans with no obstructions, the bottom two or atleast the very bottom one would be better synced to GPU temperature than the CPU.


Where did you get the Fan Xpert? Do you need to enable Q-fan control or whatever in the bios to use it?

Currently I disabled everything under fan control in the bios so my fans run at full speed all the time (which I need anyway when mining on my cards).

I looked on the ASUS website under drivers but the AI Suite or whatever didn't have Fan Xpert listed as one of the install packages.

Please post a link to where you got it from.


----------



## Jawswing

I got it off of the CD that came with the motherboard. However it's part of the AI Suite software, try look for that.
What OS are you using? My old board was the Z68 Maximus Extreme, had similar software with that, however when Windows 8 became avilable they never had software avilable for it for ages, to the point that I forgot about it, them I checked a couple of days ago and at some point they did release AI Suite for Windows 8, I don't think it had Fan Expert though (I could be wrong, never bothered looking in to it as I started using the new board a day later). But yeah, if you're on an older OS, you may not be able to get it is my point.


----------



## neurotix

I'm on Windows 7 Ultimate X64 SP1.

I'll try the driver CD, but I'm pretty sure I didn't see it as a part of AI Suite.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'm on Windows 7 Ultimate X64 SP1.
> 
> I'll try the driver CD, but I'm pretty sure I didn't see it as a part of AI Suite.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


it is on the driver cd but theres a newer version on asus website it is a part of AI Suite3


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> The pictures still don't answer my question about temps, ibt has breathing periods which could be happening during the time of the screenshot, besides they don't show max core temps.
> Anyways, I want his opinion on my current temps. I don't remember asking you anything.



its pretty warm in the room today but this during ibt on very high settings i5-4670k 1.296v x46


----------



## Jawswing

I started using my Maximus Hero yesterday, and I was waiting for two more case fans to arrive today. So I decided to just throw two fans I had lying around in it.
I've got the Air 540 case and a Swiftech H220 mounted to the top of the case, and because the front fan to the top of case is right in front of the H220, I plugged it into the CPU Opt header.
Yesterday when I did this with an old fan from the Corsair H60 it was fine, it was always turned on blowing colder Air to the radiator at variable speeds.
Now I have my new SP120 Quiet PWM fan plugged in to it, it doesn't seem to work.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jodiuh

Finally got things stable. I gave up on using S3.









Went to a LAN party and a buddy of mine had the Hero and has issues w/ S3.

Thanks Asus.

Also, frozen clock is back.

Terrible, terrible board.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally got things stable. I gave up on using S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a LAN party and a buddy of mine had the Hero and has issues w/ S3.
> 
> Thanks Asus.
> 
> Also, frozen clock is back.
> 
> Terrible, terrible board.


What do you mean by S3? Sleep option in windows?


----------



## Chargeit

I've noticed that if I sleep my system the OC isn't active when I wake it up. I've had to give up sleeping with this mobo.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally got things stable. I gave up on using S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a LAN party and a buddy of mine had the Hero and has issues w/ S3.
> 
> Thanks Asus.
> 
> Also, frozen clock is back.
> 
> Terrible, terrible board.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by S3? Sleep option in windows?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> I pretty sure the steam games are in steamapps then its in common there not the problem because you can copy them but the problem I think is you might need to install your programs again I didn't know If you can copy and paste programs like that because there been installed from .exe


All of my programs are installed on my SSD. There is nothing on my hdd expect steam, steam games, and data type files. Which is why I think I'll be good just doing copy/paste rename drive.

Sadly, my new wd black got shipped DHL. So I'm not getting it this week most likely. Also, the mail man will be off until monday (I caught him today), and his replacement likes to mess up deliveries to my house every time. He delivered some fans Friday to who knows where, newegg just shipped out new ones. And before that, he lost a PS3 controller wire. SO, I'm now worried that he'll deliver my HDD to some other house if it does come before next week. Damned USP.

I should of paid for shipping on it, but, I've never seen Newegg go DHL for a item in that price range. It's all good though, if he screws up this one, Newegg can send me another hdd also. Their skimping out will end up costing them more and more at this rate.


----------



## Miseria

Late to the game but would love to join the club. Got a great deal on the board and will be installing it tomorrow with a 4770k. Upgrading from a old 920.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miseria*
> 
> Late to the game but would love to join the club. Got a great deal on the board and will be installing it tomorrow with a 4770k. Upgrading from a old 920.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats. That is a legit setup. Nice graphics card too.

I upgraded from an overclocked 950 to this board and a 4770K. Going with to an OCed 4770K was a pretty nice performance increase.

If you're going to OC the 4770K, look here first!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I've noticed that if I sleep my system the OC isn't active when I wake it up. I've had to give up sleeping with this mobo.


Are you overclocking it through Windows? If you do it in BIOS you shouldn't loose your OC. You should OC through the BIOS.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yes


So what happens. Does it blue-screen waking up? I can imagine that the erratic clock could cause leep issues.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Are you overclocking it through Windows? If you do it in BIOS you shouldn't loose your OC. You should OC through the BIOS.


Through bios. I don't know, if I put it into sleep it comes out of it and just runs at 3.5. It doesn't even do the default boost.

It's a minor issue, and really sleep is nothing but trouble in one way or another.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Through bios. I don't know, if I put it into sleep it comes out of it and just runs at 3.5. It doesn't even do the default boost.
> 
> It's a minor issue, and really sleep is nothing but trouble in one way or another.


I have never had any issues with sleep on any boards. Guess I am lucky.
I don't see how coming out of sleep could cause you to loose your BIOS overclock. Not that I don't believe you, but weird.

Now I did have sleep problems with this board come to think of it. If I woke from sleep, the board would hard reset, then I would have to cycle the power to recover. I tracked it down to having VRM spread spectrum enabled. This was independently reported by another user on the rog forums. Disabling spread spectrum eliminated the issue for both of us..


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally got things stable. I gave up on using S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a LAN party and a buddy of mine had the Hero and has issues w/ S3.
> 
> Thanks Asus.
> 
> Also, frozen clock is back.
> 
> Terrible, terrible board.


I'm thinking of a change once the NEW multi core intel CPU's appear...any thoughts on what you might use instead of the HERO?


----------



## GeneO

Z97 based?. But they are not out yet so kind of hard to pick


----------



## Jodiuh

Not yet. I'm thinking of holding out until u upgrade so I can use u as my buffer.










Kidding. Something MSI for sure. The engineering inside the cooler of my GPU just boggles my mind.

I know that might not translate into a good board maker, but it's worth checking out IMO cause it would match my GPU in color scheme. This is important to me because I'm thinking about setting up my pc in my desk...just needed to get parts from Ikea, lol!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens. Does it blue-screen waking up? I can imagine that the erratic clock could cause leep issues.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens. Does it blue-screen waking up? I can imagine that the erratic clock could cause leep issues.
Click to expand...

Never a blue screen. It's always a freeze, reboot, or blank screen.

The worst one was a resume from sleep, ok for 20 minutes, mouse freeze, unfreeze, freeze freeze. Mouse likes to not work on boot sometimes.ea.

Latest is today after powering off and on it rwtarted 2 or 3 Ti.ram.


----------



## GeneO

Sounds like it might be graphics card driver.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> All of my programs are installed on my SSD. There is nothing on my hdd expect steam, steam games, and data type files. Which is why I think I'll be good just doing copy/paste rename drive.
> 
> Sadly, my new wd black got shipped DHL. So I'm not getting it this week most likely. Also, the mail man will be off until monday (I caught him today), and his replacement likes to mess up deliveries to my house every time. He delivered some fans Friday to who knows where, newegg just shipped out new ones. And before that, he lost a PS3 controller wire. SO, I'm now worried that he'll deliver my HDD to some other house if it does come before next week. Damned USP.
> 
> I should of paid for shipping on it, but, I've never seen Newegg go DHL for a item in that price range. It's all good though, if he screws up this one, Newegg can send me another hdd also. Their skimping out will end up costing them more and more at this rate.


sounds easy then good luck


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Not that there's any ISPs I can think of where you could take full advantage, but I would go with the Gigabit Ethernet Driver. That's the controller chip the ethernet port has, and in a properly set up network you will notice a difference, even on a 15MB connection (it sucks, but the internet options where I live suck in general) I saw a jump from an average of 1.3-1.5MB/s downloads to 1.8-2.1 MB/s on my new system. I'm sure a little of that could be the difference in processors (FX-8120 -> i5-4670K), but I'm thinking that the ethernet port does play a healthy role in it all.


How is it even possible this lan driver is 170MB! The 2nd one on the page is 100MB less at 72,28 MB. That's a huge difference. What do you get with this larger one? Intels newest driver for Intel® I217V is only 31.76 MB Version:19.0?

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&keyword=+I217V&lang=eng


----------



## Chargeit

Oh well. Got that HDD in today. Initialized it fine, then it refused to format. Restart the computer, takes forever to post/boot still won't format. Try to redo the initialization, and get "Data error cyclic redundancy".

Sucks, RMA'ing that sucker. I've used all Seagate in the past, and never had issue with them. Get this WD black, and the dang thing is a paper weight.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> How is it even possible this lan driver is 170MB! The 2nd one on the page is 100MB less at 72,28 MB. That's a huge difference. What do you get with this larger one? Intels newest driver for Intel® I217V is only 31.76 MB Version:19.0?
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&keyword=+I217V&lang=eng


It comes with software. Better stick with Intel's driver


----------



## marlone

can i join the club also?


----------



## MaKe OuT

I broke a socket pin because I'm an idiot. Gonna send it in. How much is ASUS gonna charge me?


----------



## GeneO

I don't think it is covered under warranty. You may need to get a new board. Good luck with Asus support.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't think it is covered under warranty. You may need to get a new board. Good luck with Asus support.


it is definitely not covered by warranty. will have to see how much the quote is. if it is too much then they can keep it. the board is worthless to me in its current state.


----------



## GeneO

The problem is they may charge you a lot and will give you a refurbished board which could be a boatload of grief.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The problem is they may charge you a lot and will give you a refurbished board which could be a boatload of grief.


in that case i may as well save my money and hold out til summer.

can you run current haswell chips on z97?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> in that case i may as well save my money and hold out til summer.
> 
> can you run current haswell chips on z97?


IDK. But if I had to guess, probably not.

When you say broke, I assume it is not bent so is not repairable in any way.

In any case, good luck, * happens.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> in that case i may as well save my money and hold out til summer.
> 
> can you run current haswell chips on z97?


I think you can. Same socket (1150) just updated chipset. It basically is a Haswell refresh.


----------



## SortOfGrim

mm...I do know the 'old' 1150 boards accept the new Haswell-refresh chip after a bios upgrade but not sure if the old Haswell chip will work on the new Z97 boards :/


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> mm...I do know the 'old' 1150 boards accept the new Haswell-refresh chip after a bios upgrade but not sure if the old Haswell chip will work on the new Z97 boards :/


according to the latest wccftech article on z97 chipset, the new boards will support both haswell refresh and current haswell. I think I am just going to wait until mid-May and grab a Z97 board since it will allow me to upgrade cpu later --> broadwell. Also, later possibly check out new ssd interface. I mean, since I most likely will be spending enough money on a refurbished z87 hero I may as well drop another hundred bucks or whatever it takes to get a nice overclocking z97 board and I have the freedom to switch manufacturers if I want.

That leads to my next question. Anyone know how much I can sell a 2 week old z87 m6Hero with bad cpu socket for?


----------



## thrgk

Anyone have any tips/tricks on connecting my USB 2.0 cable to the bottom of my mobo? I have quad 7970s, so its kinda blocking the USB part where the 16 or so pins go.


----------



## jamarns

Hi Guys, just put together a new rig. Am I able to join the club please?

Also I already seem to have come across the bios clock issue, what seems to be the best way to resolve the problem? From what I've read there's currently no permanent solution but the one that lasts the longest would be good. Thanks in advance =)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone have any tips/tricks on connecting my USB 2.0 cable to the bottom of my mobo? I have quad 7970s, so its kinda blocking the USB part where the 16 or so pins go.


How can you have quad...oh wait, you have the extreme.







No easy fix, imo, you gotta remove the bottom gpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Hi Guys, just put together a new rig. Am I able to join the club please?
> 
> Also I already seem to have come across the bios clock issue, what seems to be the best way to resolve the problem? From what I've read there's currently no permanent solution but the one that lasts the longest would be good. Thanks in advance =)










Welcome!

Search this thread about the clock issue.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Hey guys. How do I go about disabling the onboard graphic card in the BIOS? Currently having an issue with my GPU where it's not being detected. Might be a problem with the onboard graphics.


----------



## SortOfGrim

argh, I just been there.. System Agent Config (in advance mode)


----------



## deepcool0922

Welcome me!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Welcome you!


----------



## GeneO

In the tweakers paradise menu at the very bottom you can disable the onboard graphics completely.


----------



## draterrojam

Hey guys, just got this board and am loving it so far. However, I just been looking over this thread and the manual and I see it says to put your ram in slots 1 and 3 if you have two sticks, but I see some people are putting them in either 1 and 3, or 2 and 4....which one should I be putting them in? Sorry, just a tad confused. Thanks.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Hey guys, just got this board and am loving it so far. However, I just been looking over this thread and the manual and I see it says to put your ram in slots 1 and 3 if you have two sticks, but I see some people are putting them in either 1 and 3, or 2 and 4....which one should I be putting them in? Sorry, just a tad confused. Thanks.


The manual recommends putting 2 sticks in A1 and B1.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Asus prefers it in the red slots but, imo, it doesn't matter. I've had 2 in both black and had no issues.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The manual recommends putting 2 sticks in A1 and B1.


Yeah, i saw that, but like SoftofGrim says, people are doing all crazy like








Either way, thank you both for getting back to me.


----------



## Marc79

When I had 2 sticks I also ran it in A2/B2 slot, and had no issue.


----------



## draterrojam

Also, I updated to the latest bios and drivers. But I noticed that in cpu-z v1.65 my volts are almost constant 1.2. However, in the bios the vcore is less than 1.1, is this a sensor issue? I tried google'ing and searching here for the answer but had to run into work and got lazy (not gonna lie). Was wondering if this is a sensor issue or something. I got a sensor warning when opening HWinfo


----------



## Marc79

Try the latest version of cpu-z which is 1.69, or go back to 1.64 which some say is the best for haswell.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Try the latest version of cpu-z which is 1.69, or go back to 1.64 which some say is the best for haswell.


Thank you sir, I noticed it is the same volt display in hwinfo64 and in the asus suite iii. But I will try when I get home.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The manual recommends putting 2 sticks in A1 and B1.


That's one thing I noticed that I liked much more about my Gigabyte AM3+ boards (970a-ud3 / 990fxa-ud5). The ram installs opposite of how these boards take ram. This makes much more sense, since it allows for larger air coolers if you're only running 2 sticks like most people. Hell, I've got 16gb and went for 2x8 because its supposed to be easier to get stable.

I'm not sure if this is something that is just like that for LG1150, or poor design on Asus part?

Also on the AM3+ boards I have, the main Sata ports start from bottom up, which make a lot of sense since my 780 blocks easy access to the top ports on this board. Once again, poor design or what?


----------



## draterrojam

So this is what I have. I am idle. Stock, updated bios, new drivers installed. Ai suite is installed but not running.


----------



## Marc79

Go to control panel select Hardware and sound then select power options, then pick the "Balanced" preset. Post back.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Go to control panel select Hardware and sound then select power options, then pick the "Balanced" preset. Post back.


That sure changed it. Now, is that ok to leave it like that? i have a ssd and I see it is recommend to put it on high performance...just wondering.


----------



## Marc79

Yes, I run mine in balanced mode, and always have.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes, I run mine in balanced mode, and always have.


sounds good, just gonna turn off when the sleep hard drive and hibernation stuff then. thanks man


----------



## deepcool0922




----------



## neurotix

Looks good deepcool, now go fill out a rigbuilder and add it to your signature


----------



## deepcool0922

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Looks good deepcool, now go fill out a rigbuilder and add it to your signature


Added into my signature! Thx!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi, I did a ne wrig yesterday with a 780 Classified, i5 4670K, Asus maximus Hero iv, samsung ssd, 3corsair fans, h60 etc







) When i disabled the intel turbo ( i guess this wil swrew up oc?) And after 25min in prime95 (all max in newest version) i got a core o: 56 and core3: 61, I guess this is good enough? Can somebody make me a step to step to achive 4.5ghz? I guess my chip will do 4.5 at 2.9? havent tested yet, There are so many settings, what shoud i change? And by how much/little?

The reason why i am asking cause im 14 and dont want to mess up my rig which i have saved for a couple of years







) My 780 is at 1250mhz/1650mhz







)


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi, I did a ne wrig yesterday with a 780 Classified, i5 4670K, Asus maximus Hero iv, samsung ssd, 3corsair fans, h60 etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When i disabled the intel turbo ( i guess this wil swrew up oc?) And after 25min in prime95 (all max in newest version) i got a core o: 56 and core3: 61, I guess this is good enough? Can somebody make me a step to step to achive 4.5ghz? I guess my chip will do 4.5 at 2.9? havent tested yet, There are so many settings, what shoud i change? And by how much/little?
> 
> The reason why i am asking cause im 14 and dont want to mess up my rig which i have saved for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My 780 is at 1250mhz/1650mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


And i dont have the clcok issue and i have my RAM i A2 and B2 without problems







)


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi, I did a ne wrig yesterday with a 780 Classified, i5 4670K, Asus maximus Hero iv, samsung ssd, 3corsair fans, h60 etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When i disabled the intel turbo ( i guess this wil swrew up oc?) And after 25min in prime95 (all max in newest version) i got a core o: 56 and core3: 61, I guess this is good enough? Can somebody make me a step to step to achive 4.5ghz? I guess my chip will do 4.5 at 2.9? havent tested yet, There are so many settings, what shoud i change? And by how much/little?
> 
> The reason why i am asking cause im 14 and dont want to mess up my rig which i have saved for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My 780 is at 1250mhz/1650mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I would recommend *this* thread, if you havent checked it out already. Lots of good people to help you there if you run into any problems as well. Good luck and good job on the build!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I would recommend *this* thread, if you havent checked it out already. Lots of good people to help you there if you run into any problems as well. Good luck and good job on the build!


Thank you!







Do you think 4.4/4.5ghz is possilbe? And i will try OC later on, Maybe later this night









The thing i didnt understand is about the diffrent voltage settings for the Mobo/cpu







one is for vrms? one cpu and the other one i dont know







Well i guess i haft to figure it out sometimes, when i Oc`ed my q6700 it was just the multiplier and voltage o shoud look for







Thanks agan


----------



## gdubc

It is possible, the linked thread also shows statistics, and that seems to be the average/median oc achieved by those that have submitted results.

You are correct in that there is a little more involved in overclocking Haswell, but you should have all the info you will need in that thread. Good luck sir!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Thanks mate







) 1+ Rep


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

If anyone can take a picture of their settings including all the diffrent voltages, So i can start from somewhere it woud be nice







) I Better start reading the tread now


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

IS there`s a diffrence if i start right on 4.5ghz, instead of going ti 3.8-4.0-4.2?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> IS there`s a diffrence if i start right on 4.5ghz, instead of going ti 3.8-4.0-4.2?


You don't want to start right at 4.5ghz because you don't know how much voltage it will take to be stable.

When you use Prime95 go to "custom mode" and set "Min FFT size in K" to 1344 and "Max FFT Size in K" to 1344.

You are probably safe to start at 4ghz, try 1.2v. Make sure you don't use Adaptive Voltage. Set CPU core voltage to "manual mode" and set it to 1.2v. Set cache ratio to 34x and cache voltage to manual mode, 1.1v. See if you can boot into Windows and run Prime95 for 20 minutes at 4ghz. In all likelihood, with that ratio and voltage it will be fine. Next, bump it to 4.1ghz, boot into Windows and try running Prime for 20 minutes.

Eventually, you're going to either be unable to boot into Windows at all or you will blue screen or get a system lockup when you try running Prime. When this happens, raise your voltage by .01 (so, 1.21v) until you are able to boot into Windows and pass Prime again.

Once you get to 4.5ghz and can pass 20 minutes of Prime95 and know your voltage, you need to run the x264 stress test for a few hours to make sure you don't crash.

Get the x264 stress test here. Run the "x264_Stability_Test.bat". Hit enter. For how many times to run, put 9999 and hit enter. Next, hit 1 or 2 depending on whether you have 32 or 64 bit Windows. Hit enter twice to start the test. Let this run for a few hours and monitor your temps. If your temps exceed 95C you need better cooling and will start to throttle. If you can pass 6 hours of this test, you are probably stable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

What are the symptoms of the clock bug? How would I know if I had it?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi, I did a ne wrig yesterday with a 780 Classified, i5 4670K, Asus maximus Hero iv, samsung ssd, 3corsair fans, h60 etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When i disabled the intel turbo ( i guess this wil swrew up oc?) And after 25min in prime95 (all max in newest version) i got a core o: 56 and core3: 61, I guess this is good enough? Can somebody make me a step to step to achive 4.5ghz? I guess my chip will do 4.5 at 2.9? havent tested yet, There are so many settings, what shoud i change? And by how much/little?
> 
> The reason why i am asking cause im 14 and dont want to mess up my rig which i have saved for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My 780 is at 1250mhz/1650mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


First of all, congratulations on the rig. You're 14 and you're a boss for saving up and making it happen. I remember that feeling and it's really exciting. And that's a nice rig you got there!









The UEFI BIOS can be confusing but with OCing on the Hero there are only five settings that you need to touch. I put all of the setting into the favorites tab (by hitting F4 I believe).

*Voltages*
1) CPU Core Voltage
2) CPU Cache Voltage (aka VCCRING)
3) Eventual CPU Input Voltage (aka VCCIN aka VRIN)

*Multipliers*
1) CPU multiplier
2) Max Cache multiplier

That's it.

In terms of the method, here's what you should do. People have different methods but this is how I do it, based on this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100

Read the first post of that thread many times and you'll understand OCing Haswell.

Get HWInfo and run that in the background as you game on your PC at bone stock settings (don't use synthetic benchmarks just in case you're on adaptive voltage). Note down your maximum voltages for Vcore (CPU Core Voltage), VCCIN (Eventual CPU Input Voltage), and VCCRING (CPU Cache Voltage).

1) Set your max cache multiplier to 33x so you don't turbo.
2) Set your Eventual CPU Input Voltage to the max value you observed in HWInfo using *Manual* voltage. For reference, 1.8v should be about the max for starting out OCing.
3) Set your CPU Cache voltage to the max value you observed in HWInfo using *Manual* voltage. For reference, 1.15v should be about the max for starting out OCing.
4) Set your CPU Core Voltage to the max value you observed in HWInfo using *Manual* voltage.
5) Set your CPU multiplier to 40x.
6) Set your RAM to run at 1600 or 1333 for now. You can enable XMP or higher speeds once you're doing OCing your core.
6) Go stress test with games and x264 or whatever you like.
7) If you're stable, then change CPU multiplier by going up by 1 and retest. If you BSOD note the code (probably 124, 101, or 9c), and you will probably need to increase CPU Core Voltage. Increase that by about .025v and retest.

This method is geared towards isolating the core frequency, which is why you're running the cache and RAM at slow speeds. The cache speed isn't really important for performance.

Once you're done with the core, you can up your Cache speed using the same method of changing one variable at at time and testing. Once you're done with that, set your RAM to XMP or increase the speed manually.

Good luck. Check out that thread I linked. It's OCing gold.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Thank you so much, I really love my new rig. My old one was a i5 3470 780 Classy, and a old antec psu, long story short, My Psu made my old gfx caught fire and killed my mbo, So i decided to go Haswell







 I have disabled Intel turbo thingy







And max temps in bf4 where 52¤ after a hour or so







Yes the feeling when the parts are right there ^^ I have saved for a long time, Last upgrade woud be another HDD, and a new case, I use a old Antec P180. Bad case for airflow







, My RAM is 1600mhz, And your expanation was much easier than the tread (as far as i understood the tread) I will test this out later today


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Thank you so much, I really love my new rig. My old one was a i5 3470 780 Classy, and a old antec psu, long story short, My Psu made my old gfx caught fire and killed my mbo, So i decided to go Haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have disabled Intel turbo thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And max temps in bf4 where 52¤ after a hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the feeling when the parts are right there ^^ I have saved for a long time, Last upgrade woud be another HDD, and a new case, I use a old Antec P180. Bad case for airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , My RAM is 1600mhz, And your expanation was much easier than the tread (as far as i understood the tread) I will test this out later today


I see you own SLI 780 Classy, are you on water? and if tes (or no







) What are your Oc? I guess you have a OC since it is a Classy


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Thank you so much, I really love my new rig. My old one was a i5 3470 780 Classy, and a old antec psu, long story short, My Psu made my old gfx caught fire and killed my mbo, So i decided to go Haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have disabled Intel turbo thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And max temps in bf4 where 52¤ after a hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the feeling when the parts are right there ^^ I have saved for a long time, Last upgrade woud be another HDD, and a new case, I use a old Antec P180. Bad case for airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , My RAM is 1600mhz, And your expanation was much easier than the tread (as far as i understood the tread) I will test this out later today


A couple of other things about the Hero. I personally disable the ASMedia ports and don't use them. I keep them disabled in BIOS. I keep EIST (SpeedStep) and C-States enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> I see you own SLI 780 Classy, are you on water? and if tes (or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What are your Oc? I guess you have a OC since it is a Classy


I would love to do a custom loop and put my CPU and GPUs on water, but I don't have the time for that. All of my case fans are Noctua PWM fans so noise isn't really a problem.

My GTX 780 Classifieds are on air. For daily use I run the stock BIOS with a mild overclock to 1,200MHz with stock volts. For benching I've taken them up to 1.25v on the Classy tool and gone to 1,306MHz. SLI gets really hot so I have them on a custom fan curve in Precision X. I also have an exhaust fan on the door of my case which does a nice job of pulling a lot of heat away from the cards and out of the case.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

you can hit 1200mhz stock







Lucky, My Asiq is 75.5% and i got Hynix memory, Cant do more than 1650mhz stock







For gaming i use 1250/1650 on 1.21v







And i got a direct error in bf4? Gonna test without Oc, I played bf4 fine for two hours, So i have no idea







And Thank you for the Rep


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

Anyone know off-hand what the symptoms of the clock bug are? Does it show up right away, or can it crop up later on?

I just fired the Hero up for the first time.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signal-to-Noise*
> 
> Anyone know off-hand what the symptoms of the clock bug are? Does it show up right away, or can it crop up later on?
> 
> I just fired the Hero up for the first time.


No way to tell unfortunately.


----------



## Chomuco

new hero....wow z97


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'm in!


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new hero....wow z97
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, well, didn't know I had to say goodbye so soon to my Hero Z87


----------



## Phantomas 007

Anyone have experience for Asus Sata Express on this motherboard ?


----------



## elwood13

Hey guys, would like to join the club. Will start the build tomorrow night. Any tips for settings on the initial install? I've read to avoid the asmedia and update the bios. What asus software is best to use or avoid? I will be overclocking soon and read the haswell thread. I've never oc'd before and was wondering how long do you usually wait after you build a stable stock machine to oc?

Thanks in advance.

http://s843.photobucket.com/user/red13190/media/IMG_3466_zps19fe3758.jpg.html


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elwood13*
> 
> Hey guys, would like to join the club. Will start the build tomorrow night. Any tips for settings on the initial install? I've read to avoid the asmedia and update the bios. What asus software is best to use or avoid? I will be overclocking soon and read the haswell thread. I've never oc'd before and was wondering how long do you usually wait after you build a stable stock machine to oc?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s843.photobucket.com/user/red13190/media/IMG_3466_zps19fe3758.jpg.html


dat ram, dat cooler...hope it fits!


----------



## GeneO

Replied to wrong poster


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elwood13*
> 
> Hey guys, would like to join the club. Will start the build tomorrow night. Any tips for settings on the initial install? I've read to avoid the asmedia and update the bios. What asus software is best to use or avoid? I will be overclocking soon and read the haswell thread. I've never oc'd before and was wondering how long do you usually wait after you build a stable stock machine to oc?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s843.photobucket.com/user/red13190/media/IMG_3466_zps19fe3758.jpg.html


Have fun! Woohoo


----------



## elwood13

Guess your saying I might need a bigger hammer?







Supposedly if I take the fins off the ram it should work. This is for my son's birthday/graduation present. Hope it works.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elwood13*
> 
> Guess your saying I might need a bigger hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly if I take the fins off the ram it should work. This is for my son's birthday/graduation present. Hope it works.


Generally if there is some airflow across the RAM, the RAM heatsink is just cosmetic. RAM runs pretty cool.
The nh-d14 middle 140mm fan usually will pull air down low and cool the RAM.


----------



## elwood13

Thanks GeneO. I'm replacing the stock cooler fans with the A15pwm and F12pwm. Going to remove all the drive bays and put two A14's in the front and one on the bottom and then one out the rear and one out the top. Do you recommend using any of the asus software? Anything special I should know about setting up this board? This is my third build with the first going back to a PIII 1 gig. I have never tried something this involved.


----------



## KS81

I have not found any use in any of the utilitysoftware that comes with the mobo. Someone like the AI Suite, to control the fans. I use a manual fancontroller and therefor I have never tried that function.
The only thing I've installed is the ROG CPU Z, for no other reason then that it looks cool








Oh .. If my memory serves me right you will need the USB 3 drivers and ethernet drivers. Or at least I did, windows 7 didnt find/install these (yes i still use W7...).


----------



## elwood13

Thanks KS81. I will be using 7 as well.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elwood13*
> 
> Thanks GeneO. I'm replacing the stock cooler fans with the A15pwm and F12pwm. Going to remove all the drive bays and put two A14's in the front and one on the bottom and then one out the rear and one out the top. Do you recommend using any of the asus software? Anything special I should know about setting up this board? This is my third build with the first going back to a PIII 1 gig. I have never tried something this involved.


I have A15 and F12 on my D14 as well. Use the original P14 in in front of the case (along with another) and the NF-P12 on the bottom..

I use the Fan expert software and Daemon tools. Daemon tools has had a reputation for crashing, but works perfectly fine for me, no issues. Must be past history.

Unless they fixed it in a newer BIOS, don't enable VRM spread spectrum. It will cause resets coming out of sleep.
If you are having difficulty recognizing hard drives or SSD or don't plan to use the Asmedia SATA ports, disable the Asmedia controller in BIOS.
If you aren't using some RAM slots, disable them in BIOS. Disable the on-board graphics if you aren't using it (bottom of tweaker's paradise menu).


----------



## elwood13

Thank you very much. I have a swiftech 8 way pwm splitter and plan on using all A14's on the case. If it doesn't work the way I hope, then I will use the stock cooler fans in the case. Is the tweakers paradise part of the asus software? I guess manually overclocking is better than doing the auto oc? Hope to have it up and running Saturday night. Have to work Saturday and we need to swap over the hard drives from his current computer.


----------



## marlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have A15 and F12 on my D14 as well. Use the original P14 in in front of the case (along with another) and the NF-P12 on the bottom..
> 
> I use the Fan expert software and Daemon tools. Daemon tools has had a reputation for crashing, but works perfectly fine for me, no issues. Must be past history.
> 
> Unless they fixed it in a newer BIOS, don't enable VRM spread spectrum. It will cause resets coming out of sleep.
> If you are having difficulty recognizing hard drives or SSD or don't plan to use the Asmedia SATA ports, disable the Asmedia controller in BIOS.
> If you aren't using some RAM slots, disable them in BIOS. Disable the on-board graphics if you aren't using it (bottom of tweaker's paradise menu).


you can disable unused ram slots?

where do i go about doing that? and whats the effect of doing so?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elwood13*
> 
> Thank you very much. I have a swiftech 8 way pwm splitter and plan on using all A14's on the case. If it doesn't work the way I hope, then I will use the stock cooler fans in the case. Is the tweakers paradise part of the asus software? I guess manually overclocking is better than doing the auto oc? Hope to have it up and running Saturday night. Have to work Saturday and we need to swap over the hard drives from his current computer.


I am using the same splitter to power 4 Noctua PWM. Works fine.

Tweaker's Paradise is a section in the Tweakers page of the BIOS.
Yes, you should OC manually. Auto almost unfailingly will apply too much voltage.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlone*
> 
> you can disable unused ram slots?
> 
> where do i go about doing that? and whats the effect of doing so?


You can turn them off in the BIOS in the DRAM Timing Control section. Called Channel A DIMM control and Channel B DIMM control.

Intel says unless unused DRAM slots are disabled, unterminated reflected signals may cause memory issues. Now I don't know if that is already done by the BIOS, or you have to turn it off this way. It will not affect anything in any bad way as long as you turn the unused slot and not the used off







.

Anyhow, I was getting a lot of 101 BSODs and they went away after I disabled the unused slot. But I also replaced some SATA cables at the same time, so it may have been unrelated. But I have left them turned off.


----------



## marlone

hm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You can turn them off in the BIOS in the DRAM Timing Control section. Called Channel A DIMM control and Channel B DIMM control.
> 
> Intel says unless unused DRAM slots are disabled, unterminated reflected signals may cause memory issues. Now I don't know if that is already done by the BIOS, or you have to turn it off this way. It will not affect anything in any bad way as long as you turn the unused slot and not the used off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyhow, I was getting a lot of 101 BSODs and they went away after I disabled the unused slot. But I also replaced some SATA cables at the same time, so it may have been unrelated. But I have left them turned off.


yeah just like turning off integrated gpu, that does make sense. less power consumed by the mobo also i guess.
but never knew you can turn off specific slots. thanks!


----------



## neurotix

Because I'm too lazy to look at my motherboard manual.

Which slots are the red ones? I'm using those because they're closer to the processor. I too, get 0x101 codes when stability testing sometimes. Which bank do I disable to disable my black slots, A or B?

Also, what tRFC latency are you guys running with 2400mhz RAM? By default my board sets it to 193. I lowered it to 125 and it reduced my memory latency slightly. Seems stable so far, no crashes while gaming, that's all that's important to me. I have the Samsung 30nm "Miracle" memory btw, but I'd be interested in anyone's tRFC at 2400mhz no matter the brand.


----------



## marlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Because I'm too lazy to look at my motherboard manual.
> 
> Which slots are the red ones? I'm using those because they're closer to the processor. I too, get 0x101 codes when stability testing sometimes. Which bank do I disable to disable my black slots, A or B?
> 
> Also, what tRFC latency are you guys running with 2400mhz RAM? By default my board sets it to 193. I lowered it to 125 and it reduced my memory latency slightly. Seems stable so far, no crashes while gaming, that's all that's important to me. I have the Samsung 30nm "Miracle" memory btw, but I'd be interested in anyone's tRFC at 2400mhz no matter the brand.


should be A2 and B2

EDIT: sorry i meant under UEFI bios and disable DIMM1 for both channels


----------



## SortOfGrim

The new MAXIMUS VII Hero (Z97) will cost $229.99!
edit: stick with the current board.. but maybe update the cpu
link


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlone*
> 
> should be A2 and B2
> 
> EDIT: sorry i meant under UEFI bios and disable DIMM1 for both channels


Thanks, rep+

Yeah, A1 and B1 are the red slots. To disable the others you have to pick Channel A DIMM Control, Disable DIMM 1 and Channel B DIMM Control, Disable DIMM 1. At least that's what I did.

Also, does anyone have any idea what "ASUS Multicore Enhancement" does? I left mine enabled. Not sure what to do with this setting.


----------



## elwood13

Got her up and running. Only thing I have done to the bios is enable xmp and change the fan monitoring to 300 rpm. Even reducing that I get the fan warning during boot. The only way I can get rid of it is to disable fan monitoring. Any ideas? Bios is 1301 I think. I'm running all pwm noctua fans if that matters.


----------



## GeneO

Just set the min. Speed in fan control to 325 rpm. I believe you can do that in bios if you enable fan control.


----------



## elwood13

I'll give it a shot and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## elwood13

GeneO, it worked. Thanks.


----------



## draterrojam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGDznDI09Wg


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGDznDI09Wg


''Asus Z97 Maximus VII Hero Preview''


----------



## Anusha

I like the Z97 version because it has a DVI port now. I can run my Qnix off iGPU in case I have to run my PC without the dedicated GPU for a while.


----------



## BalmersBalls

Well guys, I think I fried my motherboard last night.
I was changing some fans around inside my case and needed to unplug the CPU power cable thing that is up towards the top of the motherboard near the rear exhaust fan (yall know what I'm talking about, right?). Well, I hooked the fans up and powered the computer on _without_ connecting this CPU power cable thing back to the motherboard. About 5 seconds into boot I was like, "oh yeah I forgot to plug that back in" and without thinking, I just plugged it in while the computer was running. Needless to say, there was a small, electric spark, and then the system died immediately.

Now, I cannot get windows to load from the SSD. Whenever I start the computer and load windows, it hangs up on the "starting windows" screen and never gets to desktop. Does this everytime. So I figured I'll just reinstall Windows.
I got windows on a USB stick, but I cannot get the computer to boot from the stick. I set the boot priority in the BIOS to the USB stick, but it will not boot from it. I can "see" the USB stick in the BIOS under boot priority, but it simply will not boot from there.
I tried the same thing with trying to load Windows from a DVD, but it won't load either.

I guess my question is, is the motherboard fried or is it the CPU, or possibly both?
My thinking is it's the motherboard because it won't load anything from the SSD, USB, or DVD drives.


----------



## BalmersBalls

any help?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BalmersBalls*
> 
> Well guys, I think I fried my motherboard last night.
> I was changing some fans around inside my case and needed to unplug the CPU power cable thing that is up towards the top of the motherboard near the rear exhaust fan (yall know what I'm talking about, right?). Well, I hooked the fans up and powered the computer on _without_ connecting this CPU power cable thing back to the motherboard. About 5 seconds into boot I was like, "oh yeah I forgot to plug that back in" and without thinking, I just plugged it in while the computer was running. Needless to say, there was a small, electric spark, and then the system died immediately.
> 
> Now, I cannot get windows to load from the SSD. Whenever I start the computer and load windows, it hangs up on the "starting windows" screen and never gets to desktop. Does this everytime. So I figured I'll just reinstall Windows.
> I got windows on a USB stick, but I cannot get the computer to boot from the stick. I set the boot priority in the BIOS to the USB stick, but it will not boot from it. I can "see" the USB stick in the BIOS under boot priority, but it simply will not boot from there.
> I tried the same thing with trying to load Windows from a DVD, but it won't load either.
> 
> I guess my question is, is the motherboard fried or is it the CPU, or possibly both?
> My thinking is it's the motherboard because it won't load anything from the SSD, USB, or DVD drives.


You should make a new thread about this problem. Your chances of help will increase.


----------



## elwood13

I just replaced my youngest son's asus board for an amd processor. Mine would not show video but all the case fans, cpu fan and graphics card fan would work. I could also hear the hard drives spool up. After looking at it more, none of the USB ports worked and I also lost the Ethernet connection lights. Had microcenter test the power supply and it passed, so I bought a new board. Put it back it together and it work great. Almost forgot, on the bad board the green led still lit up. Hope that helps.


----------



## Testogan

Hello guys,

I'm upgrading my rig... from i7 [email protected] to 4770k, and I was thinking about getting a HERO VI, but with the VII coming out now, I was in doubt. What are the advantages of the Z97 to Z87?

Another doubt is: 2x GTX 770 (SLI) or single GTX 780 TI?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BalmersBalls*
> 
> any help?


Reset the CMOS.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testogan*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm upgrading my rig... from i7 [email protected] to 4770k, and I was thinking about getting a HERO VI, but with the VII coming out now, I was in doubt. What are the advantages of the Z97 to Z87?
> 
> Another doubt is: 2x GTX 770 (SLI) or single GTX 780 TI?


They are basically the same, only the K-processors (Devil's Canyon) are interesting. Intel used better TIM (Thermal Interface Material) and propably some more new features. Unfortunetly they will only work with Intel 9 series motherboards, whereas non K-processors will work after a bios update on Intel 8 series motherboards.

What resolution do you game on?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You can turn them off in the BIOS in the DRAM Timing Control section. Called Channel A DIMM control and Channel B DIMM control.
> 
> Intel says unless unused DRAM slots are disabled, unterminated reflected signals may cause memory issues. Now I don't know if that is already done by the BIOS, or you have to turn it off this way. It will not affect anything in any bad way as long as you turn the unused slot and not the used off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyhow, I was getting a lot of 101 BSODs and they went away after I disabled the unused slot. But I also replaced some SATA cables at the same time, so it may have been unrelated. But I have left them turned off.


This is quite interesting and new to me. Are there any other sources we can read up on for more technical information?


----------



## Testogan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> They are basically the same, only the K-processors (Devil's Canyon) are interesting. Intel used better TIM (Thermal Interface Material) and propably some more new features. Unfortunetly they will only work with Intel 9 series motherboards, whereas non K-processors will work after a bios update on Intel 8 series motherboards.
> 
> What resolution do you game on?


Z97 will be better in overclock, with this TIM thing?

My resolution is 1080p. I use 2 monitors BENQ XL2420T.


----------



## sonarctica

Can anyone help me? I currently have H60 with my 4770k, but with AI suite 3, i can't seem to get the fan settings right, cause under intel burn test it jumps between 75-80 and drops down to 55 and then increases again.. is there a way i can make it not increase and decrease the circulation in the H60 cooler i use?

Cause when i had Sabertooth z77 it never reached more than 55-60c with the same cooler and 3770k.

And why doesnt the AI suite detect the 2 noctua fans i have connected on the 2 top cpu fan controllers? (i use the circulator on chas fan 3)

Cause with this unstable cooling, i do not dare to clock at all.


----------



## BalmersBalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Reset the CMOS.


Tried this and it didn't work =/


----------



## sonarctica

How is this motherboard when it comes to overclocking to 4770k than sabertooth is with 3770k?

Cause i was never able to get one stable clock with manual voltage on that old config.


----------



## KS81

@ sonarctica

I dont have 4770K, i have 4670K.
But I feel this motherboard OC's just fine. I'm at 4,6ghz @ 1,25V and its stable. However, no chips are the same and maybe I have been lucky.
Before I go any higher I need to de-lid.

When it comes to you fan-control issue ... I have read many people struggle with softwarecontrol of the fans on Asus MB's.
My suggestion: Dont use it. Its all crap! Your best bet will always be to over-dimension your cooling capability, and then adjust your fan-speed manually with a fan controller (potentiometer) untill you have the db-output you can live with, and acceptable temperatures.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

So kyrre.s







(hw.no ^^) i cant seem to hit 4.5 at any voltages. Gonna uinstall al suite anyway. I only use the bios







is there a difference if i dont mess wth the ring voltages?


----------



## OutlawII

What bios u guys using? How is the latest one?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testogan*
> 
> Z97 will be better in overclock, with this TIM thing?
> 
> My resolution is 1080p. I use 2 monitors BENQ XL2420T.


The chipest won't be the "special ingredient". It will perform exactly as Z87 when it comes to overclocking. The Devil's Canyon chips will make the difference. I hope they are more than just a soldered IHS.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Can i ask where i shoud put my H60 pump 4 cable in? Cpu fan or Cpu op1?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Seems that my chip cant do 4.2ghz on 1.225. anyway 4.0ghz on stock. I have only been benchuing (prime95, Heavy settings) in about 30min.
Can i trust Cpu-Z?


----------



## SortOfGrim

pump cable goes in cpu-fan


----------



## clubfoot

1402,...works fine.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Okay, My Cpu wont do 4.2ghz at 1.250. So its really bad







But woud it be a big diffrence between 4ghz and stock? In games


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Okay, My Cpu wont do 4.2ghz at 1.250. So its really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But woud it be a big diffrence between 4ghz and stock? In games


I know my CPU is a crap overclocker. I had 4.2 for about 2 weeks, and then it suddenly became unstable. I said screw it and am now just running stock. To be honest, my performance is great, and I'm very happy with my system in its current state.

I was coming off of a FX chip, which really did need a good OC. That cpu was easy to OC, and I had my 8320 @ 4.4 with no issues. Still, even at stock I get much better performance out of my 4770k.

The largest performance gain I had was when I stopped monitoring everything, and set my GPU to allow games to control the settings. Since making those adjustments every game I have is running buttery smooth.


----------



## clubfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Okay, My Cpu wont do 4.2ghz at 1.250. So its really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But woud it be a big diffrence between 4ghz and stock? In games


After setting defaults and rebooting have you tried CPU Up 4.2G? DON'T change any voltages,....just see if it runs first.


----------



## phazer11

Anyone seem any improvements in OC stability with any of the newer BIOS? I'm using 1301 12/20/2013


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Anyone seem any improvements in OC stability with any of the newer BIOS? I'm using 1301 12/20/2013


Not at all, most people go back to 0711/0804/(0903). Perhaps, there are some people who run 1301/1402 fine.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> Not at all, most people go back to 0711/0804/(0903). Perhaps, there are some people who run 1301/1402 fine.


Ah... so are they a bit better then? 1301 is what mine shipped with.


----------



## GeneO

I couldn't get stable at 1402 where I was in 1301. I am back to 1203.
Just be aware that if you update your BIOS, if you decide to downgrade the BIOS to a previous version, it will not roll back option ROMs like Intel Management Engine, etc. , even if you use flashback.


----------



## mystiky

I am wondering why ASUS has not released any updates for most drivers (besides the BIOS) for the Maximus VI on their official website.
I see that there are "newer" revisions for LAN / USB / IRST that are listed on Station Drivers website:

http://station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/12-bios-cartes-meres/233-asus-maximus-vi-hero

Not sure if I should implement them or wait for ASUS to put them on their website. And yes, I am aware of the "if ain't broke, don't try to fix it" saying, but many of the drivers that I am using (from the ASUS website) are in first releases and now are 7-8 months old. Can't image that they are so perfect...

All input appreciated!


----------



## GeneO

They never do after a while. And with the VII boards out, don't expect to see any updates or fixes - you are on your own.


----------



## mystiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> They never do after a while. And with the VII boards out, don't expect to see any updates or fixes - you are on your own.


Strange that almost all of the drivers are from October 2013.

Here is what I am currently running:

Realtek Audio Driver 6.0.1.7023
Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility 9.4.0.1026
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 9.5.14.1724
Intel LAN Driver 18.5.54.0
Intel Rapid Start Technology 3.0.0.1056
Intel Smart Connect Technology 4.2.40.2439
Intel Rapid Storage Technology 12.8.0.1016
Intel USB3.0 Controller Driver 2.5.1.28

I am running Windows 7 x64 SP1 with Samsung 840 Pro SSD, 2GB regular hard drive...my BIOS is 1402 and I am doing standard (Auto) overclocking / memory using XMP settings.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> Strange that almost all of the drivers are from October 2013.
> 
> Here is what I am currently running:
> 
> Realtek Audio Driver 6.0.1.7023
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility 9.4.0.1026
> Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 9.5.14.1724
> Intel LAN Driver 18.5.54.0
> Intel Rapid Start Technology 3.0.0.1056
> Intel Smart Connect Technology 4.2.40.2439
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology 12.8.0.1016
> Intel USB3.0 Controller Driver 2.5.1.28
> 
> I am running Windows 7 x64 SP1 with Samsung 840 Pro SSD, 2GB regular hard drive...my BIOS is 1402 and I am doing standard (Auto) overclocking / memory using XMP settings.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You want to check this site out, has all the updated versions for the m6h.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> Strange that almost all of the drivers are from October 2013.
> 
> Here is what I am currently running:
> 
> Realtek Audio Driver 6.0.1.7023
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility 9.4.0.1026
> Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 9.5.14.1724
> Intel LAN Driver 18.5.54.0
> Intel Rapid Start Technology 3.0.0.1056
> Intel Smart Connect Technology 4.2.40.2439
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology 12.8.0.1016
> Intel USB3.0 Controller Driver 2.5.1.28
> 
> I am running Windows 7 x64 SP1 with Samsung 840 Pro SSD, 2GB regular hard drive...my BIOS is 1402 and I am doing standard (Auto) overclocking / memory using XMP settings.
> 
> Any suggestions?


My take is you can safely update:
Chipset
LAN
RST
USB

from the Intel site. I would steer clear of IME, as that is usually MB specific. Use the latest from Asus for your board for that.

The Intel download site is:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx

select "Software Products" for product family, and then
"Chipset Software" for product line


----------



## NoobOCerz

Does anyone here experiencing 2 times boot when overclocked?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> Does anyone here experiencing 2 times boot when overclocked?


By any chance you turned asmedia sata ports off?


----------



## NoobOCerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> By any chance you turned asmedia sata ports off?


where can i find asmedia sata ports in the bios?


----------



## GeneO

If he has, the answer was already given to him in one of the other threads where he has asked this question - yes it is normal:

http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1006789/


----------



## NoobOCerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> By any chance you turned asmedia sata ports off?


where can i find asmedia port in the bios?sorry kinda newbie


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> where can i find asmedia sata ports in the bios?Sorry im a newbie..can u give a pic


In the BIOS, Advanced Menu, Onboard Device Configuration menu


----------



## NoobOCerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> In the BIOS, Advanced Menu, Onboard Device Configuration menu


no iddn't turned the asmedia off


----------



## bluewr

Is the anti-surge software in the software useful?
I have a really good seasonic PSU, and anti surge power strip.
But the Asus one still kicks in now and then.
Think it might have something to do with my SLI GTX 780?


----------



## SortOfGrim

I don't see how software can beat hardware when it comes to power spikes/drops.


----------



## Phantomas 007

The latest drivers for USB 2 - USB 3 Sata III ?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> The latest drivers for USB 2 - USB 3 Sata III ?


Here you go, Intel USB 3.0 Driver.


----------



## Phantomas 007

About the BIOS.Until now no update.The motherboard has the 0711.It's time to go for a newer edition and what is the best choice, 1301 ?


----------



## clubfoot

BIOS 1402 has been out since 14MAR2014!


----------



## VeerK

FWIW, 1402 is my favorite BIOS thus far.


----------



## phazer11

Why is it your favorite?


----------



## Marc79

Because it supports haswell refresh.







j/k

I'm still on 1102, why do you think 1402 is that good?


----------



## VeerK

Fastest post and most stable cpu and dram overclock.


----------



## Phantomas 007

So go ahead for 1402 ? because some users after this update try to return to older versions.My cpu it's the 4770k.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I can get a dellided i7 4770K and a h100i for about 100$, in exhange of my H60 and i5 4670K, The i7 can hit 4.6ghz at 1.3V and my i5 cant even do 4.0 at 1.25. But i loose the warranty is it worth it?


----------



## neurotix

I'd say it's probably worth it. I don't think you need the warranty anyway if you're careful and don't do anything stupid to the chip. Sounds like a good overclocker, certainly *much* better than mine.


----------



## shEiD

HI all, need some help, please.
So I'm about to upgrade my main rig. I never do any overclocking. Here are the parts:

Case: Corsair Carbide Air 540
Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Hero
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770S Haswell
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB SATA III
HDD: HGST 4TB Deskstar Coolspin 3.5" SATA III
GPU: (from old rig) EVGA GeForce GTX 470 (will upgrade to water cooled EVGA GTX 780, probably)
SeaSonic SS-750KM3 750W EPS 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC
Cooler: Swiftech H220 Water Cooler
So, I bought these parts almost 10 months ago, but because of indecision what GPU to get and lack of free time, it's only now, that I'm getting it built.

I have a couple of questions, before installing Windows 8.1 Pro on it:

This is my very first build/experience with UEFI. Should I upgrade BIOS *before* installing windows? On the Asus drivers/bios download page it says: _"Before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors, we suggest that you first update the BIOS using USB BIOS flashback, or download the BIOS updater for new Intel 4th Gen Core Processors and then update the BIOS using it."_
From reading about UEFI in general and about ASUS ROG UEFI for this board, I gather there is an option to update bios from windows itself? I mean, if it ain't broke, don't fix it... Though, if there is an option to flash from windows, it kinda sounds easily done, so I gather why not? I should say, I have never ever flashed BIOS or firmware on anything... well, I did once, something like 13-14 years ago I flashed new firmware on a DVD player








This one ties to #1 & #2. There's quite a mess of versions and dates on Asus downloads page. In some cases It is really confusing which version to download. Anyways, should I use drivers *only from Asus website*, or can I use drivers from this source: *station-drivers.com*. I found it reading this thread, and it seems all the drivers on station-drivers are newer. Please advise.
Is it better to install windows with the external GPU plugged in? Or can I install only using on board video, and add the EVGA GPU afterwards? I'm asking this because, I want my main GPU be the external one (while playing games, etc.)
From some googling I gather the primary video can be set in the BIOS, or am I wrong? I found on google some people having trouble with these video settings being reset on power off, hence my previous question about installing with or without external GPU.
I have 3 monitors setup. Atm, I use 2 cards to run 3 monitors, but I'm hoping I'll be able to run 3 monitors with a single external card + on board video. Will this work, or will I have trouble?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## clubfoot

The "safest" way to flash the BIOS on this board is using the BIOS flashback feature,...my opinion. Basically it is flashed from the rear flash BIOS usb 2 port, WITHOUT the BIOS or OS loaded. Take a look at the manual for the procedure. You can flash to the latest BIOS before powering up the MB for the first time









On initial OS install I would recommend only using the official ASUS drivers. Later on you can upgrade them with restore points as backup if things go wrong.

Install with the dedicated video card installed and monitor hooked to it. And yes you can disable the onboard video within the BIOS,...but it is not absolutely necessary especially if you plan on using it to drive one of your three monitors later on.

I don't use a multi monitor setup so someone else will have to answer this question for you.


----------



## UprightMan

1. as other poster, clubfoot said you can flash bios via flashback feature before installing your OS.

2. yes you can flash bios within windows using the Asus AI suite software included with your board but since you probably did step 1, it won't be needed. this board bios hasn't been updated much at all, i.e. latest revision is 1402 I believe.

3. again agree with clubfoot, install with official Asus drivers and then upgrade after finishing OS install.

4. it's a matter of convenience to install with external GPU in my opinion though nothing wrong with installing with on-board video, you just have to upgrade after OS install which is a needless extra step.

5. bios setting allows for Auto, PCIe, or iGPU video as primary display with default being Auto. So in your case you would select PCIe within Bios.

6. Problems? it depends on your multi-monitor setup. are you planning on using an eyefinity setup with all 3 monitors? if so then maybe because the Intel 4600 might have trouble keeping up with your GTX 780 in resolutions higher than 720p. if you are planning on running different resolutions on your monitors then it should work. for example, I use the iGPU to run a 17" monitor that plays movies @720 whereas my 780ti runs a 24" monitor as my primary desktop (general use and gaming @1080). Also keep in mind using the iGPU will eat into your 16GB of system Ram...I have 32GB so not so much an issue on my part.


----------



## clubfoot

You can completely turn off the iGPU in Tweakers' Paradise, PCIE Tuning, [Disabled].


----------



## shEiD

Thank you all for the answers.

So I watched the videos on asus youtube channel and did everything step-by-step.

Upgarded bios to 1402 from withing UEFI with EZ Flash 2
Ran memtest86
Installed windows 8.1
Installed drivers, I chose the newest versions straight away, mostly from station-drivers:
Intel Chipset Driver 9.4.2.1019 (station-drivers)
Did not install Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility, because of older version: 9.4.0.1026
Skipped Intel Management Engine Interface, AFAIK I don't need it
Intel Iris & HD Graphics 10.18.10.3574 (station-drivers)
Intel LAN Driver 19.1 (station-drivers)
Realtek Audio Driver 6.0.1.7240 (station-drivers)
Intel Rapid Storage 13.0.3.1001 (station-drivers)
*Could not install* Intel Smart Connect 5.0.10.2808 (station-drivers)
*Could not install* Intel Rapid Start 4.0.0.1068 (station-drivers)
Asmedia AMS-106x Sata 6G controller 2.0.8.1/2.0.2.0 (station-drivers) Note: could not find a corresponding alternative on Asus site, huh...
There is Intel USB3.0 Drivers on station-drivers, but cannot find alternative on Asus site, so haven't installed it yet.

Windows update
Plugged in my evga GPU and installed nvidia drivers
Everything works as it should, been migrating my stuff from old rig for the last couple of days.

Questions:

I did not install any Asus software, like ASUS AI Suite III, etc, should I?
If I should install any Asus soft, then which? What are the benefits? Just a reminder - I do not overclock, ever (before). Except, after watching some videos on asus uefi, maybe I should try to use energy saving mode from time to time? Anyway, which tools are good and useful? (eg: IIRC, I've read that ROG GameFirst II is a no-no, because it only makes things worse...)
I still have 1 unrecognized in device manager, what the hell is it?

Should I install those USB 3.0 drivers from *station-drivers*? Maybe thats the one thats missing?
Whats up with Smart Connect not found in bios? Should I make some changes in UEFI?

Why does my pc meet the Rapid Start requirements? Old GPU?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GeneO

The unknown device is the Intel management engine. It will continue to show until you install ime. Don't get these from Asus for the hero as these drivers are board specific.

Get official jab 3.0 software from Intel.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The unknown device is the Intel management engine. It will continue to show until you install ime. *Don't get these from Asus for the hero as these drivers are board specific.
> 
> Get official jab 3.0 software from Intel.*


Could you give some links and more info about why we shouldn't get them from ASUS's support page for this board?

Also does anyone know how to do a complete wipe of the BIOS flash memory? My board came with 1301 BIOS preinstalled and I want to put 804 on there.


----------



## GeneO

Get your
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Could you give some links and more info about why we shouldn't get them from ASUS's support page for this board?
> 
> Also does anyone know how to do a complete wipe of the BIOS flash memory? My board came with 1301 BIOS preinstalled and I want to put 804 on there.


Don't know how I typed that. I meant *only* get them from the Asus support site.

To clear BIOS data use the RTC clear jumper per the manual instructions.

You cannot completely wipe out the BIOS with the tools Asus gives you. Using flashback to flash to an earlier version will work, but option ROM like the Intel Management Engine will not be changed. You will still at the IME option ROM that came with 1301.


----------



## phazer11

So would it just be better to upgrade to a newer BIOS if I can't downgrade everything? I'd imagine that I wouldn't be doing much good downgrading the BIOS to one of the earlier revisions if not everything downgrades with it.


----------



## clubfoot

All the drivers for your board are on the included ASUS motherboard CD, ASMedia, IME, USB3,...etc. As GeneO pointed out you can also go to Intel, support and run the auto detect and it will let you know if there are any updates. I also use Driver Booster from IObit to find updated drivers.


----------



## GeneO

Support for 4790K and 4690K in BIOS 1504, woohoo!

Core i7-4790K (4.0Ghz, 4C, HT, L3:8M, HD Graphic, 88W, rev.C0) ALL 1504

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Support for 4790K and 4690K in BIOS 1504, woohoo!
> 
> Core i7-4790K (4.0Ghz, 4C, HT, L3:8M, HD Graphic, 88W, rev.C0) ALL 1504
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


Look again.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Support for 4790K and 4690K in BIOS 1504, woohoo!
> 
> Core i7-4790K (4.0Ghz, 4C, HT, L3:8M, HD Graphic, 88W, rev.C0) ALL 1504
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Classif13d

Looks like they updated the drivers and added a beta bios (1504) for upcoming Devil Canyon's processors.


----------



## steven88

I don't see any 1502 BIOS. Only 1402, which does NOT support 4790K

I would be VERY surprised if Devil's Canyon is supported by older Z87 chipsets. We shall find out on Tuesday though, ehh?

EDIT: Nevermind, you have to select OTHERS when choosing your OS version. Don't select Windows 7 or 8. Then you can see BIOS 1502.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I don't see any 1502 BIOS. Only 1402, which does NOT support 4790K
> 
> I would be VERY surprised if Devil's Canyon is supported by older Z87 chipsets. We shall find out on Tuesday though, ehh?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, you have to select OTHERS when choosing your OS version. Don't select Windows 7 or 8. Then you can see BIOS 1502.


Beta Version 1504
Description MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1504
Enhance compatibility for new Anniversary Edition and Devil's Canyon CPU.
Note: Must apply the attached BIOS updater tool first before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors.
File Size 7.36 MBytesupdate 2014/05/30
Download from Global


----------



## GeneO

Along with the 1504 BIOS (which is under Windows 7 now too), they also posted an updated IME driver and realtek audio driver.

New Aisuite too, but the components I use were up-to-date.


----------



## fateswarm

It's not in plural. "Anniversary DC CPU" (one cpu). They mean the pentium, all motherboards got that update.


----------



## GeneO

What is wrong with you? First of all the 4790k and 4690k are listed in their supported CPU list. You should figure out why you are having a difficult time reading a list.

Secondly it lists two things. Is English not your native language? The BIOS listing says " Enhance compatibility for new Anniversary Edition and Devil's Canyon CPU". It doesn't say what you incorrectly paraphrased. And also Anniversary edition is not DC. DC is 4790l and 4690k.


----------



## fateswarm

I've answered here http://www.overclock.net/t/1492841/maximus-hero-vi-z87-to-support-4790k-and-4690k/0_100#post_22344055


----------



## GeneO

Well you will see.


----------



## Marc79

And a Bios update was just posted on Asus Website *Beta Version* *1504*

_MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1504
Enhance compatibility for new Anniversary Edition and *Devil's Canyon CPU*.
Note: Must apply the attached BIOS updater tool first before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors._

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Seems DC will work with Z87 boards after all...


----------



## GeneO

Here is a screen capture from the supported CPU list:


----------



## phazer11

So, anyone know if disabling the Anti-Surge Support (I think I read it somewhere) or HPET would help OC stability? Mostly curious about the HPET though since I know it has the potential to do weird things.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi, i recently got a dellided I7 4770K and seems to be stable at 44Ghz, Is it safe to oush the Blck to 103.0? for 4.4Ghz my chip need 1.26V, For 4.5Ghz it needs 1.29#.But if i have it like thi 102.5X44 = 4510Mhz. woud that be safe? Cooling i a Corsair H100i


----------



## gdubc

So this board isn't on the *list* of accepted boards for devils canyon by intel? Seems weird the gryphon z87 is on the list but not the hero...


----------



## SortOfGrim

And while on the Asus site it says it does accept it..???
Maybe Intel hasn't check it yet??


----------



## gdubc

Maybe. Hopefully. The vi gene isn't on there either.


----------



## Marc79

I wouldn't go by Intel's list of compatible boards with DC. Maximus Hero will work with DC with the newest bios. There was a review, where they installed a DC chip and didn't even update the bios, and it booted just fine, and were able to overclock.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And while on the Asus site it says it does accept it..???
> Maybe Intel hasn't check it yet??


Here's a Taiwan review that tested it on the Asus Maximus Vi hero
They were able to overclock it to 5gh under Water cooling

http://www.coolaler.com/content.php/3628-Intel-Core-i7-4790K-%E6%B0%B4%E5%86%B7-%E4%B9%BE%E5%86%B0%E7%9A%84%E6%A5%B5%E9%99%90%E8%88%87%E5%A0%AA%E7%94%A8%E6%99%82%E8%84%88%E6%B8%AC%E8%A9%A6/view/2?s=98d77790472e4692ac5b2f5f72f0376b


----------



## SortOfGrim

that's with the M7Hero


----------



## KS81

It clearly states on Asus/CPU Support that VI Hero will work with Haswell Refresh (Devils Canyon).

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## GeneO

For those of you with frozen RTC clock issue, apparently a new BIOS with a fix for it is imminent:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35490-Sabertooth-Z87-Bios-Clock-Issue/page14


----------



## gwidion

Has anyone had NIC issues with this board and Windows 8?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwidion*
> 
> Has anyone had NIC issues with this board and Windows 8?


What seems to be the problem?


----------



## gwidion

This is from my other thread:

I just built a new rig (specs in sig) and I'm running into a few issues. Originally, I had Windows 8.1 on the system. Everything was running fine, except for the NIC. When I first boot up the PC, I wouldn't have a connection for about 30 seconds. I would get on Chrome and try to load a website, and would get an error saying my proxy settings weren't correct. Well, I have no proxy, and when I checked my settings, proxy wasn't enabled. After about 30 seconds, I could connect to the internet, but periodically it would disconnect me. This happened often when I was downloading files. I installed the latest NIC drivers, didn't help. I updated to the latest BIOS settings, also didn't help. Eventually it was so frustrating that I wiped the PC and am now running Windows 7.

In 7, the NIC works perfectly. However, I am now running into another issue. I run a 4k monitor, which Windows 8.1 ran really well. Windows 7, on the other hand, doesn't. I get much more frame rate lag in games with 7, even with settings exactly the same as they were in 8. DPI settings don't work well in 7, and some Windows are huge and others are tiny. It's a pain in the ass.

I want to go back to 8.1 because it really made things smooth with the 4k monitor, but I'm hesitant because of the NIC issues. Is there anyone else that has this board that has had NIC issues with Windows 8? Should I go back to 8 to see if the NIC issues come back.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwidion*
> 
> This is from my other thread:
> 
> I just built a new rig (specs in sig) and I'm running into a few issues. Originally, I had Windows 8.1 on the system. Everything was running fine, except for the NIC. When I first boot up the PC, I wouldn't have a connection for about 30 seconds. I would get on Chrome and try to load a website, and would get an error saying my proxy settings weren't correct. Well, I have no proxy, and when I checked my settings, proxy wasn't enabled. After about 30 seconds, I could connect to the internet, but periodically it would disconnect me. This happened often when I was downloading files. I installed the latest NIC drivers, didn't help. I updated to the latest BIOS settings, also didn't help. Eventually it was so frustrating that I wiped the PC and am now running Windows 7.
> 
> In 7, the NIC works perfectly. However, I am now running into another issue. I run a 4k monitor, which Windows 8.1 ran really well. Windows 7, on the other hand, doesn't. I get much more frame rate lag in games with 7, even with settings exactly the same as they were in 8. DPI settings don't work well in 7, and some Windows are huge and others are tiny. It's a pain in the ass.
> 
> I want to go back to 8.1 because it really made things smooth with the 4k monitor, but I'm hesitant because of the NIC issues. Is there anyone else that has this board that has had NIC issues with Windows 8? Should I go back to 8 to see if the NIC issues come back.


You should try again and definitely make sure your UEFI settings for the NIC are okay and that the Power Management settings in 8.1 aren't set to anything but high performance mode. I am currently running 8.1 and power management settings come to my mind in your case.


----------



## gwidion

Ok, thanks. I will try that and let you know what happens.


----------



## SortOfGrim

no offense to anyone but your nic should work right of the bat, no matter how your power management is set.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> no offense to anyone but your nic should work right of the bat, no matter how your power management is set.


I'm sure your post will really help him try to solve his problem


----------



## SortOfGrim

My point is to RMA the board. If something doesn't work with your car you go back to the dealer too. Why be any different with a mobo.


----------



## Gregory14

Hello,

New to overclocking Haswell. Little more experience with AMD FX OCing since its MOBO is way easier.

I have this mobo and cant run dual channel, i get error 55 when i plug ram into 2&4 DIMMS. Not sure if thats a common problem.

But I came seeking a BIOS config for my ROG RIG. I"m using a 4770k on water, having it at 1.277 ish volts 4.5Ghz. 16GB of Crucial Ballistix 1600 9-9-9-24 RAM. I see I just upload a bios config to it, so if anyone has a similar setup and a bios to help me out i'd be thankful.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Got my ssd today installed windows 7 and everything was going good. about 15 minutes ago my computer bsoded on me...







Rebooted, opened up real temp to see if it was overheating and it give a realtime status of my overclock of 4.3GHz or 4300mhz. What I found interesting and frustrating is that it says it's at 800mhz. I do not have adaptive mode turned on in my bios, it's all manual. The only thing that changed today was the hdd to ssd. Please help


----------



## pdasterly

Two problems i need help with,
I have samsung evo ssd and the software it comes with samsung magician cant enable rapid mode because machine dosent meet minimum requirements. Its saying my cpu is at 800mhz. I have 4770k and its auto oc'd to 4.2ghz. Running lastest bios 1504. Cpu-z states correct speed 4200.1 mhz

My Hdmi audio dosent work, I have a sony soundbar but only can get to work with optical output from pc, soundbar works with my other devices. I need the hdmi to work because my laptop uses the optical connection. changed setting in bios with no success

Thanks in advance

asus maximus vi hero
i7 4770k
patriot viper 3 16gb 4x4gb
evga supernove 1300 g2


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Got my ssd today installed windows 7 and everything was going good. about 15 minutes ago my computer bsoded on me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooted, opened up real temp to see if it was overheating and it give a realtime status of my overclock of 4.3GHz or 4300mhz. What I found interesting and frustrating is that it says it's at 800mhz. I do not have adaptive mode turned on in my bios, it's all manual. The only thing that changed today was the hdd to ssd. Please help


You might have C1E or Intel EIST enabled. Should disable both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Two problems i need help with,
> I have samsung evo ssd and the software it comes with samsung magician cant enable rapid mode because machine dosent meet minimum requirements. Its saying my cpu is at 800mhz. I have 4770k and its auto oc'd to 4.2ghz. Running lastest bios 1504. Cpu-z states correct speed 4200.1 mhz


You might have C1E or Intel EIST enabled. Should disable both. As for Rapid mode, don't enable that piece of marketing ****. It's more likely benching your RAM instead of showing the SSD's speed. If your computer would suffer from a sudden power loss and data was about to read/write to your system. All that data would have gone lost with Rapid enabled.


----------



## pdasterly

disabled both same results, 801mhz


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> You might have C1E or Intel EIST enabled. Should disable both.
> You might have C1E or Intel EIST enabled. Should disable both. As for Rapid mode, don't enable that piece of marketing ****. It's more likely benching your RAM instead of showing the SSD's speed. If your computer would suffer from a sudden power loss and data was about to read/write to your system. All that data would have gone lost with Rapid enabled.


I agree that rapid mode is a gimmick. As for downclocking, set your pc to high performance in power management.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I agree that rapid mode is a gimmick. As for downclocking, set your pc to high performance in power management.


Its set to samsung high performance, min processor state is 100%. Same with max processor state


----------



## Its L0G4N

changing my power settings to high performance fixed my issue.


----------



## pdasterly

Reset bios worked, asus says dont use aisuite to oc


----------



## Anusha

Is it possible to keep the speed of a fan which has a 3-pin connector, constant? i don't want it to fluctuate with the CPU temps.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Is it possible to keep the speed of a fan which has a 3-pin connector, constant? i don't want it to fluctuate with the CPU temps.


In the UEFI, disable the the fan header. It will then run at full speed, with no control.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> In the UEFI, disable the the fan header. It will then run at full speed, with no control.


OK, good. confirmed that the fan runs at max RPM with Q-Fan Control disabled.

Now is there a way to run the fan at a certain voltage - constantly? The CPU fan is quite loud, and I don't want to spend $20 or so on a good quality fan. I would love to run it at a certain voltage or RPM. Is it possible? Asus's fan control tech doesn't really live up to the hype imo.

Maybe I should just connect it to a molex connector and run at 7V. :-/


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> OK, good. confirmed that the fan runs at max RPM with Q-Fan Control disabled.
> 
> Now is there a way to run the fan at a certain voltage - constantly? The CPU fan is quite loud, and I don't want to spend $20 or so on a good quality fan. I would love to run it at a certain voltage or RPM. Is it possible? Asus's fan control tech doesn't really live up to the hype imo.


You can manually force it to run at 60%. Unfortunately for 3 pin fans, Asus UEFI won't let it go any lower. But 60% fan speed for 3 pin equals about 7V out of 12V

Just go to Q Fan control and select "Manual" instead of Normal, Silent, Turbo. Then define your min/max values. You should be able to define something like 20C min 21 max at 60% fan speed.....that way it always stays at 60%


----------



## GeneO

You can edit the file that Asus uses to set the minimum fan speed lower if you wish if you are willing o use Fan Expert to control the fans.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> You can manually force it to run at 60%. Unfortunately for 3 pin fans, Asus UEFI won't let it go any lower. But 60% fan speed for 3 pin equals about 7V out of 12V
> 
> Just go to Q Fan control and select "Manual" instead of Normal, Silent, Turbo. Then define your min/max values. You should be able to define something like 20C min 21 max at 60% fan speed.....that way it always stays at 60%


that's brilliant. wish i could set something like 40%. but 60% is better than nothing. repped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You can edit the file that Asus uses to set the minimum fan speed lower if you wish if you are willing o use Fan Expert to control the fans.


didn't know you could do that. anyways, i got rid of the ai suite so can't try it out.


----------



## pdasterly

asus says set fan control to advanced in bios to control 3 pin fan. I run splitters on all my fan headers, cpu header runs 3 aio pumps plus two vrm fans on gpu, cpu opt controls two fans on the cpu aio cooler, chassis fan1 controls 4 fans on aio gpu coolers and chassis2 controller three case fans. I have a mix of 4pin and 3 pin fans, I also have the Rog front base and I can get system really quiet and when all fans are maxed out it isnt so loud that its unbearable. Less quiet than a reference 290x


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys, so my 3 ssds I had, 2 64gb (in raid 0) and one 256 gb were set as RAID in bios. Well one of the 64gb died, so then of course I had to reinstall windows(after setting it from raid to ahci) well for some reason, I reinstalled windows 8, but when I install just the drivers from the cd (asus maximus extreme 1150) and reboot windows wont start and keeps saying it ran into a problem. Any idea? Not sure what to do, I want to install the mobo drivers, but when I do windows wont reboot.

I didn't change anything in bios other then raid to ahci.


----------



## prescient

why i cant see the cpu fan monitor ? when i set bios to default it said cpu fan error and boot to bios unless i ignor the cpu fan monitor .
am on intel stock fan the pc was assembled at the shop last week thanks


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescient*
> 
> why i cant see the cpu fan monitor ? when i set bios to default it said cpu fan error and boot to bios unless i ignor the cpu fan monitor .
> am on intel stock fan the pc was assembled at the shop last week thanks


Verify that fan is spinning. I had same problem, turned out the brand new fan splitter cable didn't work


----------



## bluewr

I'm having a strange problem of the PC rebooting itself, it doesn't get BSOD, it's like if someone suddenly pressed the reset switch.

Anyone has an idea?


----------



## pdasterly

Check ram


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Check ram


Memtest no problem, GPU has no problem(Catzilla, 3Dmark, Valley and other benchmark with no artifact and problwm, Temperature are also under 85c for both GPU), PSU should have more then enough power for it
Going to try it now with turning off Overclock on CPU and GPU and ram.

It basicly just restart randomly, when playing games, but it's random, I played through Deux Ex HR with no problem, but it reboot when playing Serious Sam 3.
It also happens when I run the PSU check on OCCT with my old OCed setting.
I'll turn off Overclock on all and test it each.


----------



## clubfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey guys, so my 3 ssds I had, 2 64gb (in raid 0) and one 256 gb were set as RAID in bios. Well one of the 64gb died, so then of course I had to reinstall windows(after setting it from raid to ahci) well for some reason, I reinstalled windows 8, but when I install just the drivers from the cd (asus maximus extreme 1150) and reboot windows wont start and keeps saying it ran into a problem. Any idea? Not sure what to do, I want to install the mobo drivers, but when I do windows wont reboot.
> 
> I didn't change anything in bios other then raid to ahci.


Secure erase the SSD you will install Windows to and disconnect the other one until you have Windows installed.


----------



## pdasterly

Sounds like a process of elimination, my machine was crashing last week because my new ram wasent seated properly, tore machine apart cause I added more mods but ended up being last thing I expected.


----------



## prescient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Verify that fan is spinning. I had same problem, turned out the brand new fan splitter cable didn't work


but the fan in working . how else would the cpu boot ?

the guy in the shop even disabled the fan monitor in bios in order to boot the system
am doing the same actually.


----------



## pdasterly

I can fish my brand new fan out trash if you want it, its still in box never mounted, just pay for shipping


----------



## pdasterly

Are you guys running the Rog front base? It compliment board perfectly and looks better than any fan controller on market. at least to me it does. I had aerocool touch 2100. the aerocool looked nice in the store but I didn't like it when I got home. I think i paid 70 on amazon which is crazy since newegg wants double for same product


----------



## bluewr

OK, seems to be CPU Overclocking problem is not compatible with XMP ram.

i5-4670k, 4.2ghz at 1.3v can pass prime95, but reboot with OCCT PSU test in less then 5 minute.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Are you guys running the Rog front base? It compliment board perfectly and looks better than any fan controller on market. at least to me it does. I had aerocool touch 2100. the aerocool looked nice in the store but I didn't like it when I got home. I think i paid 70 on amazon which is crazy since newegg wants double for same product


and how many fans does it control?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> and how many fans does it control?


Its a remote for mobo fans, you plug fans up normally but you can control and monitor from front panel. I run 3 aio pumps and 11 fans


----------



## bluewr

OK~
After testing, it might by incompatability between CPU Overclock and Ram overclock, so I'll try it with no Ram OC, and just CPU OC.

Or it might be my second GTX 780, it uses the Espeda ram, not the Samsung ram, and seems really unstable, as I can't get a good OC, and even default seems not good, as furmark doesn't even work on default.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> OK~
> After testing, it might by incompatability between CPU Overclock and Ram overclock, so I'll try it with no Ram OC, and just CPU OC.
> 
> Or it might be my second GTX 780, it uses the Espeda ram, not the Samsung ram, and seems really unstable, as I can't get a good OC, and even default seems not good, as furmark doesn't even work on default.


One step at a time, test system ram with memtest86+ first then move on to the video cards


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> One step at a time, test system ram with memtest86+ first then move on to the video cards


Already did Memtest85+. 6 pass with no error.

If set CPU to default(No OC) and small overclock on GPU

Here are the two GPU in GPU-Z
GPU#1 -


GPU #2


Passed 1 hour on OCCT PSU with no porblem, but if set even to 4ghz(Intel speed step, C1 off) Voltage 1.25, or even 1.3v) it reboots with no BSOD, during OCCT PSU check, I also have the Automatic reboot off in Window option, and Anti surge off in bios.

Going to set OCCT to run GPU with Error check


----------



## pdasterly

Can you check event viewer and see whats causing problem


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Can you check event viewer and see whats causing problem


OK~ opened it up, and these are all the stuff.


Didn't had these problem until recently, and the only change done to the PC was replacing a broken GPU with one that Asus sent me, it's the same type of GPU, except for the vram is not Samsung.


----------



## pdasterly

those red X's are your problem. Clear the log and attempt to recreate the crash. google search the problem. btw i can't read your printscreen. its too small


----------



## SortOfGrim

drag the image to the top (to open in a new tab), this works in firefox & chrome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> those red X's are your problem. Clear the log and attempt to recreate the crash. google search the problem. btw i can't read your printscreen. its too small


@bluewr, does the system generate a dump file?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> drag the image to the top (to open in a new tab), this works in firefox & chrome.
> @bluewr, does the system generate a dump file?


No, that's the strange thing, I use the bsod viewer to check, but there is no dump
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> drag the image to the top (to open in a new tab), this works in firefox & chrome.
> @bluewr, does the system generate a dump file?


No, it doesn't and there's no BSOD either, which is really weird. But it seems to be a bad CPU overclock, or just a bad CPU that can't Overclock at all.

And it didn't reboot this time.
Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.

Old Voltage


Current setting with no CPU overclocking, only XMP ram, and small OC on GPU


----------



## pdasterly

Can u try intel burn in tool


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Can u try intel burn in tool


This tool?
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/IntelBurnTest-Download-115298.html

Abd run it at Stock, or the Old OC setting of 4.2ghz at 1.3v?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> This tool?
> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/IntelBurnTest-Download-115298.html
> 
> Abd run it at Stock, or the Old OC setting of 4.2ghz at 1.3v?


What happened with test


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> What happened with test


After switch PSU to a higher one.
Ran intel Burn Test at 4.4ghz, 1.3v
Max temp is 91c

Stress Level: Very High (4096 MB)
Testing started on 6/24/2014 7:22:42 AM
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[07:24:07] 65.951 116.8696 3.414758e-002
[07:25:30] 65.355 117.9358 3.414758e-002
[07:26:53] 65.620 117.4597 3.414758e-002
[07:28:17] 65.697 117.3225 3.414758e-002
[07:29:42] 66.122 116.5672 3.414758e-002
[07:31:06] 65.719 117.2825 3.414758e-002
[07:32:31] 66.046 116.7020 3.414758e-002
[07:34:03] 69.940 110.2053 3.414758e-002
[07:35:36] 71.185 108.2769 3.414758e-002
[07:37:06] 70.218 109.7682 3.414758e-002
Testing ended on 6/24/2014 7:37:07 AM
Test Result: Success.

Going to try a OCCT and prim95 next.


----------



## pdasterly

At least your going right direction, are you using air cooler?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> At least your going right direction, are you using air cooler?


No, AIO NZXT X60


----------



## pdasterly

Cool, I cant get my 4770k over 4.2ghz


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Cool, I cant get my 4770k over 4.2ghz


Well, although it passed intel burn test, it passed and failed OCCT once.

It passed fine on 4.2 ghz

...I think Intel really has problem with the haswell serie.
Hope my i7-4790k act better.


----------



## pdasterly

Did you fix original issue with restarting


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Did you fix original issue with restarting


Yeah, seems to be not enough Power, my old Corsair X850 is barely giving enough, so when I turn off CPU OC(Reduce Wattage) it was fine.
Put in a Antec HCP 1300w one, a pc store was closing, and had it for cheap, only aboue $120 USD.

So now just trying to get a stabalized OC on CPU, Ram and GPU.
Wish me luck~


----------



## pdasterly

anyone having problems with hdmi audio not working?


----------



## GeneO

There is a 1505 BIOS out today. (non beta)

All it says is "Improve System performance"

Asus was hinting that new BIOS would have a fix for t he frozen clock problem. Would be interesting to hear experiences with this BIOS.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> There is a 1505 BIOS out today. (non beta)
> 
> All it says is "Improve System performance"
> 
> Asus was hinting that new BIOS would have a fix for t he frozen clock problem. Would be interesting to hear experiences with this BIOS.


Shouldn't it also give support to Devil Canyon?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Shouldn't it also give support to Devil Canyon?


1504 beta already did. I have it loaded and am trying it out on my 4770k.


----------



## bluewr

I don't see 1505 on the official site
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> I don't see 1505 on the official site
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Ha! It disappeared as soon as it appeared. Anyhow I snagged it.

Their site is weird. This seems to happen a lot. I believe they have several servers and it is not guaranteed which you will land on, so when they first put something up sometimes you get this behavior. It will be there solid by the end of today or tomorrow I am sure.

EDIT: I got if under the Windows 7 OS. It is no longer there. But thry OS=others

-


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Ha! It disappeared as soon as it appeared. Anyhow I snagged it.
> 
> Their site is weird. This seems to happen a lot. I believe they have several servers and it is not guaranteed which you will land on. It will be there solid by the end of today or tomorrow I am sure.


Can you upload it?


----------



## GeneO

Try OS=others


----------



## GeneO

So I think I am getting the same overclock, but at higher temps. I reverted back to 1402 and same story. So either I have missed something, or some irreversible change has occurred (like new chip microcode loaded). Would be interesting to hear others experiences.


----------



## Marc79

Go thru the official Asus website, go to Products, pick ROG, Asus Hero VI, Support, then click your OS, and you'll find 1505 Bios there.

http://www.asus.com/us/

I just did, here's screenshot.


----------



## GeneO

is what we did. That
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Go thru the official Asus website, go to Products, pick ROG, Asus Hero VI, Support, then click your OS, and you'll find 1505 Bios there.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/
> 
> I just did, here's screenshot.


That is of course what we did. The update was there, then gone, now there again. Reasons as per my post above.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> So I think I am getting the same overclock, but at higher temps. I reverted back to 1402 and same story. So either I have missed something, or some irreversible change has occurred (like new chip microcode loaded). Would be interesting to hear others experiences.


Same thing for me.
1504
1.3v - 4.4ghz temp is fine,

1505 - same setting, Temperature jumped to over 85c
And OCCT stopped it less then 1 minute into it.
It passed Intel Burn Test at 90c with 10 pass.
Stock temp/voltage also seems to have increased from 1.17v to 1.3v.
Going to test some more.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

























Old test of Bio 1402 - 1.3v, 4.4ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























Going to test default next, as I also did default on the old one before.

Got it to work on 1505,
1.25v, 4.2ghz, but had to reduce voltage and speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























1505 - Stock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























1402 - Stock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chomuco

1505 ,


http://i.gyazo.com/a9f6b40d3e352fb3a34df9526fa3eea3.png


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 1505 ,
> 
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/a9f6b40d3e352fb3a34df9526fa3eea3.png


Do you have higher temperatures under load?


----------



## pdasterly

my temps went up a few also


----------



## GeneO

It appears that the processor microcode is updated from Rev 12 (3013/07/02) to Rev 19 (2014/02/26) when going from BIOS 1402 to 1505.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Do you have higher temperatures under load?




http://i.gyazo.com/de9166cd727938256d4463132155240b.png


----------



## GeneO

Doesn't answer my question


----------



## GeneO

Well I am learning something. If you update the BIOS, the microcode included with the BIOS appears gets loaded, even if it is an older version.

I am trying microcode 1A (as well as the older 19 that comes with 1505 and the 12 with 1402).

May try ME versions too.


----------



## VeerK

My temps are exactly the same prior to 1505.


----------



## pdasterly

Im coming from 1504


----------



## VeerK

Anyone who uses Windows 8.1 notice a change in their Last BIOS time in Task manager after updating to 1505?


----------



## Wykidajlo77

Hello,

I would like to know how to properly update latest BIOS:
In UEFI EZ-Update 2 or in Windows Asus Update Utility 1.5?


----------



## Marc79

I would either use Asus Flashback or thru UEFI bios by using flash drive. I wouldn't do it thru Windows.

Here's how to update Bios via Flashback on Maximus Hero.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I would either use Asus Flashback or thru UEFI bios by using flash drive. I wouldn't do it thru Windows.
> 
> Here's how to update Bios via Flashback on Maximus Hero.


But they want you to use the window one for 1504 to iadd support for Devil Canyon


----------



## Marc79

Are you planning on upgrading to Devil's Canyon? If not, no reason to update Bios to 1504 or 1505.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Are you planning on updating to Devil's Canyon? If not no reason to update Bios to 1504 or 1505.


Unless you have the clock freeze issue. Then you might want to try 1505.

Really I don't think there is an issue with using bios flash back vs the windows utility,


----------



## SortOfGrim

in the past the windows version was prone to hang, just to be safe I always go for the bios.


----------



## Wykidajlo77

Thanks all for quick answer. Marc79: I don't plan to change CPU to DC. Currently I use 1301 bios flashed in UEFI bios using flash drive as You suggest. What about 1402?
Gene0: I don't have clock freeze issue


----------



## thrgk

Can someone please help me.

I have 4 7970s, and if I oc my 4770k at all, the drivers crash on startup then recover.

I have tried the smallest OC on my 4770k, like 42multi and 1.35v, and still occurs. Can someone please help me figure this out>

I have reinstalled windows many times, amd drivers, 13.9 and 14.4, idk what to do!!

posted this in different threads, idk if its my cpu or cards or what, mean its delided and on water, all i want is 4.5ghz, but even at 4.2ghz it freaks out


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can someone please help me.
> 
> I have 4 7970s, and if I oc my 4770k at all, the drivers crash on startup then recover.
> 
> I have tried the smallest OC on my 4770k, like 42multi and 1.35v, and still occurs. Can someone please help me figure this out>
> 
> I have reinstalled windows many times, amd drivers, 13.9 and 14.4, idk what to do!!
> 
> posted this in different threads, idk if its my cpu or cards or what, mean its delided and on water, all i want is 4.5ghz, but even at 4.2ghz it freaks out


I would start with 1 card installed and get yourcpu stable. My 4770k will not go past 4.3ghz


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> So I think I am getting the same overclock, but at higher temps. I reverted back to 1402 and same story. So either I have missed something, or some irreversible change has occurred (like new chip microcode loaded). Would be interesting to hear others experiences.


After some more time spent with 1505 and other BIOS revisions/microcode I don't think I see any higher temperatures with 1505. I did have higher temperatures bu that was comparing a memory 2200 MHz OC 1505 to 1402 1866 XMP.

I did see some instability, but apparently my memory OC was not 100%, though it did seem to fail quicker with 1505 than 1402. But at 1866 MHz, my CPU overclock is still stable with 1505.

I may do a little more research with CPU ucode patched to 1A on 1505 (it is 19 in the BIOS as-is). Will post here if I find out anything useful.

EDIT: I should add I compared older 1402 and 1505 using the newer Intel Management Engine firmware, because I had no way to roll that back. I kind of doubt IME can make a difference on temps or stability.


----------



## pdasterly

How many gpu cards can this board support, I have two 290x in xfire and want to add one more


----------



## jamarns

The board has 2 PCIe 3.0 slots so only supports two cards. The only way to get more gpus would be to go for a multi gpu card.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> How many gpu cards can this board support, I have two 290x in xfire and want to add one more


Look one of these board, they are for 3/4 way SLI/Xfire

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z87-motherboard-three-way-sli,3703-23.html


----------



## xCarJx

i got this mobo for overclocking a 4770k but before i got it, the DC was announced so i waited for it, yesterday i finally got mt new 4790k and finished my new build but i have an issue with the board.

first time trying to boot the board just hanged before post with qcode 00, forced a shut down (holding the power button) and powered it again and this time it passed post and could get into bios with no issues, did the bios update, looked around a bit. then when i set some settings saved and it restarted, same issue as before happened again .

after playing around a bit (didnt have much time) i narrowed the problem arises in this conditions:
-cold boot (unplugging PSU for a while)
-reboot from bios (when setting new settings since if nothing is done it wont reboot)
-reboot from OS

after the first fail to POST i can shut down pc and power it up without it hanging before POST

does anyone has an idea what this could be??? if the mobo is faulty sadly i cant RMA (shipped the board outside US and i would be too expensive to do)


----------



## Marc79

I Experienced the same thing as you describe when I installed my 4790k with my z87 Hero board. I got the 00 code and a blank screen, mind you I updated to 1505 newest bios before removing the 4770k, but it still wouldn't boot, just hanged with a blank screen. So I tried updating the bios agian, shut down the computer unplugged the power cord, grabbed the flashdrive with new "1505 bios" and used the "flashback" to update the bios again. Bam, booted right up after the update.


----------



## GeneO

What version of the Intel Management Engine (IME) does the BIOS say you have? It should be on the main BIOS page.

If it is not 9.0.30.1482, then download the BIOS Updater utility from the Asus support site for the motherboard and run it (from Windows). You don't have to update the BIOS with it, but it will update the IME firmware to 9.0.30.1482. Just updating he BIOS through flashback or other means won't update the IME firmware.

-


----------



## Marc79

I just checked mine and it says exactly 9.0.30.1482 and I used bios flashback.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I Experienced the same thing as you describe when I installed my 4790k with my z87 Hero board. I got the 00 code and a blank screen, mind you I updated to 1505 newest bios before removing the 4770k, but it still wouldn't boot, just hanged with a blank screen. So I tried updating the bios agian, shut down the computer unplugged the power cord, grabbed the flashdrive with new "1505 bios" and used the "flashback" to update the bios again. Bam, booted right up after the update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What version of the Intel Management Engine (IME) does the BIOS say you have? It should be on the main BIOS page.
> 
> If it is not 9.0.30.1482, then download the BIOS Updater utility from the Asus support site for the motherboard and run it (from Windows). You don't have to update the BIOS with it, but it will update the IME firmware to 9.0.30.1482. Just updating he BIOS through flashback or other means won't update the IME firmware.


I updated the bios from the bios itself not with the button nor from the OS, as i said i can get pass the issue by just forcing a shutdown and powering up the pc again, then i can use it normally except for rebooting the pc (...well not that normally)

will try to flash the bios again with that method (button) and see what happens and as i said on the DC thread i might have gotten the beta bios by mistake....hard days at work so didnt really put much time checking i had everything right due to the enthusiasm of building the pc

thanks will post back with results after the flashing


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I just checked mine and it says exactly 9.0.30.1482 and I used bios flashback.


Your board was probably delivered with a version of the BIOS that already included that IME firmware version.

I think any board that came with BIOS 1301 or later had IME 9.0.30.1482.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Your board was probably delivered with a version of the BIOS that already included that IME firmware version.
> 
> I think any board that came with BIOS 1301 or later had IME 9.0.30.1482.


I bought my motherboard in August 2013, it came with the first release bios 0224.


----------



## GeneO

Hmm, I believe updating your BIOS by any means doesn't update IME. I am pretty sure from experience that if you would flash back to an earlier BIOS using flashback, your IME firmware won't change. - Not about to test it again though


----------



## xCarJx

will try that as well i just seriously hope i dont have a chopping board sitting there


----------



## Marc79

As GeneO said check the ME in the bios and see which version you have and post back.

Also does Intel Management Engine Interface need to be updated? There is a new version V9.5.15.1730 in Asus downloads under Chipset. I'm using the older one V9.5.14.1724, does this need updating or should I leave it be? GeneO what do you say?


----------



## GeneO

I believe only the firmware needs updated to recognize the new chip, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Marc79

I've been running the new 4790k for 3 days now, everything seems fine. Did you update to the newer version of the IME interface?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> will try that as well i just seriously hope i dont have a chopping board sitting there


Hope not too. Good luck.


----------



## xCarJx

reporting back

i checked and i indeed had the 1505 bios already also it said 9.0.30.1482 too!

i tried flashing the bios using the button method instead of the bios utility and i got pass the first reboot! so it seems either doing it again or using the button method did the trick

will try a few more reboots and some cold boots to try and will report back shortly


----------



## GeneO

Great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> reporting back
> 
> i checked and i indeed had the 1505 bios already also it said 9.0.30.1482 too!
> 
> i tried flashing the bios using the button method instead of the bios utility and i got pass the first reboot! so it seems either doing it again or using the button method did the trick
> 
> will try a few more reboots and some cold boots to try and will report back shortly


How did it go?


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Great
> How did it go?


sorry i went to bed due to a bad headache

did around 20? reboots varying from windows reboots to bios reboots and no issues

3 cold boots and again no issues

what i did exactly:
-update the chip set on windows, still had issues
-flash bios from button instead of in-side bios menu, this did the trick (or maybe the double flashing)

i tried some overclocking and while i failed the mobo was working right so it seems the hangs before POST are gone

thanks everyone for the help!!


----------



## pdasterly

Having reboot issue, pc reboots, event viewer says loss of power. I have 1300 psu.


----------



## SortOfGrim

OC on cpu or ram or gpu?


----------



## xCarJx

might as well ask here....is there a bios setting i should tweak besides multiplier and vcore to begin to overclock in this board?

im having this odd issue where after the system fully loads my multiplier is set at stock speeds =( when stress testing it never goes above 4.0 but cpuz does read 8 - 45

but just after the windows login and before windows fully loading, if i check the CPU is running at my overclock speed (4.5)

so i thought it was the power saver settings of the board, tried turning them off but didnt help, any ideas on this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Having reboot issue, pc reboots, event viewer says loss of power. I have 1300 psu.


this happend to me long ago (with other hardware), my psu was faulty after long use (and loud), it would drop the 12v to around 10v and that caused reboots for me, if your PSU is a cheap one then do check this


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> might as well ask here....is there a bios setting i should tweak besides multiplier and vcore to begin to overclock in this board?
> 
> im having this odd issue where after the system fully loads my multiplier is set at stock speeds =( when stress testing it never goes above 4.0 but cpuz does read 8 - 45
> 
> but just after the windows login and before windows fully loading, if i check the CPU is running at my overclock speed (4.5)
> 
> so i thought it was the power saver settings of the board, tried turning them off but didnt help, any ideas on this?
> this happend to me long ago (with other hardware), my psu was faulty after long use (and loud), it would drop the 12v to around 10v and that caused reboots for me, if your PSU is a cheap one then do check this


Evga supernova 1300 g2


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> might as well ask here....is there a bios setting i should tweak besides multiplier and vcore to begin to overclock in this board?


Disable EPU Power Saving Mode
Turn off unused Dimm for rams
Digi+VRM Power Control - Set the Load line caliburation for 4~5 for gaming usage,
And turn off C-step and the intel power saving feature


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Evga supernova 1300 g2


Reduced oc to auto. Resets itself about every 3 hours instead of high load. Seemed to help some. Ordered new cpu, going from 4770k to 4790k. Hope this solves problem. Everything in uefi is set to auto except for xmp timings


----------



## prescient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescient*
> 
> but the fan in working . how else would the cpu boot ?


i dunno whats up with the dvd on win 8.1 i cant see some software on the panel like anti virus and daemon tool and sonic radar
i saw them last time but this time they dont appear .


----------



## xCarJx

to be honest dont install all that software its only junk sitting there using resources (that even if you can spare its a waste) , and possibly interfering with the normal use of the pc

ive read in places the "game (something)" cuts upload speed in half and makes download speed unstable so yea....i dont even know if that radar wont be a mess in games, i noticed lower speaker volume than with my last mobo...


----------



## GeneO

The most recent Asus provided Realtech audio driver V6.0.1.7218 has a low volume bug. Try the V6.0.1.7023 driver from them.

Most of the software isn't good. I do use the Boot Setting (to boot directly to BIOS), AI Suite for fan control and Daemon Tools.


----------



## xCarJx

ohh will try those older audio drivers, didnt really bothered me since i could always regulate my speakers

well a few years ago i would've loved to have daemon officially but now days i wont find a use for it, i dont pirate software anymore, since now i can buy it, man working changes lots of views

i was thinking of trying the karspersky but its the basic antivirus, aka no firewall and other things, dunno if its worth it just that, i dont really need an antivirus but my brother also uses my pc so yea cant really control what he browses

as for fans....ai suit is the whole set of programs right? i rather only set them in the bios than having all that mess just for fans, plus turbo is enough (w/o OC even standard will do and thats quiet enough) i dont mind the noise of the h100i, lived with a louder PC for years before my last one that was so quiet i always thought it was off, so between the two ends this PC falls in the middle...where i dont care really

anyways thanks for the audio drivers tip


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ohh will try those older audio drivers, didnt really bothered me since i could always regulate my speakers
> 
> well a few years ago i would've loved to have daemon officially but now days i wont find a use for it, i dont pirate software anymore, since now i can buy it, man working changes lots of views
> 
> i was thinking of trying the karspersky but its the basic antivirus, aka no firewall and other things, dunno if its worth it just that, i dont really need an antivirus but my brother also uses my pc so yea cant really control what he browses
> 
> as for fans....ai suit is the whole set of programs right? i rather only set them in the bios than having all that mess just for fans, plus turbo is enough (w/o OC even standard will do and thats quiet enough) i dont mind the noise of the h100i, lived with a louder PC for years before my last one that was so quiet i always thought it was off, so between the two ends this PC falls in the middle...where i dont care really
> 
> anyways thanks for the audio drivers tip


I find some usefulness in the daemon tools. I just keep any important installation disks as isos, etc. and can mount them,with the tool.

AI suite runs a separate service for the fan control so that once you set the fan curves, you don't need to run the AI suite application. The fan control is more flexible than you can get using the BIOS.

cheers


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Reduced oc to auto. Resets itself about every 3 hours instead of high load. Seemed to help some. Ordered new cpu, going from 4770k to 4790k. Hope this solves problem. Everything in uefi is set to auto except for xmp timings


Received my 4790k today, set bios to optimized(auto). Temps at idle is lower(27 vs 38). Will play around with some tonite


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Received my 4790k today, set bios to optimized(auto). Temps at idle is lower(27 vs 38). Will play around with some tonite


Good luck~ Here's my 4790k
4.7ghz on 1.25v on real bench (Also did OCCT and Aida no problem.


----------



## pdasterly

Set bios to auto oc, 4.6 highest it will go. Used ai suite auto optimization. Played grid autosport for about an hour. Didnt run benchmark or stress test yet. Im happy so far, my 4770k didnt want to oc past 4.2 and wasent stable. Might be placebo effect but everything feels snappy and games are playing better(smoother)


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Set bios to auto oc, 4.6 highest it will go. Used ai suite auto optimization. Played grid autosport for about an hour. Didnt run benchmark or stress test yet. Im happy so far, my 4770k didnt want to oc past 4.2 and wasent stable. Might be placebo effect but everything feels snappy and games are playing better(smoother)


What's the voltage shown?
And you really want to overclock with the bios, as it's safer and less likely to break stuff.
The front of this thread, and this intel devil canyon thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club

Have info on overclocking and stabality testing.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> What's the voltage shown?
> And you really want to overclock with the bios, as it's safer and less likely to break stuff.
> The front of this thread, and this intel devil canyon thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club
> 
> Have info on overclocking and stabality testing.


Cpu-z reports 1.328 core voltage. On my last cpu I followed the official asus rog overclock guide, my cpu passed every benchmark test but still was unstable until I set everything back to auto


----------



## sweenytodd

Hey guys, do you think it's worth it to update BIOS to1505? I can't get a stable overclock on 4.7GHz even at 1.42Vcore. Tried 35X uncore but still unstable.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Cpu-z reports 1.328 core voltage. On my last cpu I followed the official asus rog overclock guide, my cpu passed every benchmark test but still was unstable until I set everything back to auto


1.325 for 4.6 is a bit high.

Set voltage to 1.25, clock to 4.6, and see if it boots, and run stabality.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> 1.325 for 4.6 is a bit high.
> 
> Set voltage to 1.25, clock to 4.6, and see if it boots, and run stabality.


I started a post over at rog forum, getting some noob love over there. i managed 4.8 @ 1.25 v so far


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think it's worth it to update BIOS to1505? I can't get a stable overclock on 4.7GHz even at 1.42Vcore. Tried 35X uncore but still unstable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> 1.325 for 4.6 is a bit high.
> 
> Set voltage to 1.25, clock to 4.6, and see if it boots, and run stabality.


On average that's going to be too low for 4.6GHz. The average is 4.5GHz at 1.29V VID.

I haven't heard anything about the new UEFI BIOSes being better for OCing.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I started a post over at rog forum, getting some noob love over there. i managed 4.8 @ 1.25 v so far


That's good to hear~


----------



## pdasterly

here my thread
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49194-Help-overclocking-4790k-and-maximus-vi-hero/page3


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> here my thread
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49194-Help-overclocking-4790k-and-maximus-vi-hero/page3


That seems good so far, do you plan to overclock ram or GPU?

If you plan to use XMP or overclock ram, there might be some more setting that needs tweaking, you can ask for help in that topic, the person that's helping you seems to know their stuff.

And seems like you won the silicone lottery, same as me.
We both got gold chips.


----------



## pdasterly

ended at [email protected]


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> ended at [email protected]


That's good, you can go register it at the Devil Canyon owners club.
Other thing you can try, to get the most juice, is by tweaking the blk, you can try at 101 or 102, and see if it's stable.
It won't reach 4.8 ghz, but it can get close.
Some people with gold chip like ours, can reach 4.78ghz by tweaking the blck, you can ask for help on the asus forum for more specific instruction.


----------



## VeerK

Did I hear golden chips? Out of curiosity, what can you get on your chip blue?


----------



## Faded

i had to stop in here to say that Asus just replaced a Maximus Hero VI with bent pins and i was absolutely AMAZED.

i picked the board up several months ago with the intention of finishing my build within a month of purchase, but things did not work out that way. By the time i got around to unboxing and getting everything lined up, about 4 months had passed since initial purchase from Fry's.

I mounted the board in my Cosmos II and was getting ready to put the chip on. I took off the socket cover and immediately saw a spot where light was reflecting differently than the rest of the socket. Sure enough, it was 2 slightly bent pins. Now, i have never bent pins taking off the protective CPU cover before and i'm not sure that is actually what happened, but the only thing i can think of is that this motherboard had been taken out of the box before me.

In any case, i know that bent pins are pretty much a "you pay to repair" thing when it comes to trying to get it RMA'd, but i gave it a shot anyways. I called up Asus and explained the situation and even the lady on the phone made a comment that bent pins were hard to get RMA'd. I explained it had been sitting in my office for months and had never even had power through it, so she setup the RMA and told me they would contact me with a repair price, if the technicians thought it was my fault.

In the end, about a week goes by, after they had received it and i did not hear anything from them. I check the RMA status and it says "Repair Complete" and the freaking thing showed up 2 days later. I was floored and honestly had written the board off and assumed i would be paying for repairs on a board i had never used and didn't even get to damage myself...

Now, i've got my 4770k on it and all the hardware mounted, been running a leak test on the watercooling stuff since last night and should be good to go in a day or so.


----------



## TechNickel

We also have the 00 POST code problem with a DC 4790K. The board will boot just fine with a 4670K, we also updated the BIOS to 1505 in the BIOS itself, but it just won't post. We also can't get the USB BIOS flashback working - we're definitely using the right USB port as shown a few pages back, pressing the button until it & the red LED near the BIOS chip blink and are on continuously. But they won't go out, even after 45 minutes.
Does anybody have any idea what we could be doing wrong / what else we could try?


----------



## pdasterly

You should try over at the rog forum, they reply fast and helped me with my problems


----------



## TechNickel

Thanks, I'll ask there, seems like a pretty weird issue and it's probably the best place to ask.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechNickel*
> 
> We also have the 00 POST code problem with a DC 4790K. The board will boot just fine with a 4670K, we also updated the BIOS to 1505 in the BIOS itself, but it just won't post. We also can't get the USB BIOS flashback working - we're definitely using the right USB port as shown a few pages back, pressing the button until it & the red LED near the BIOS chip blink and are on continuously. But they won't go out, even after 45 minutes.
> Does anybody have any idea what we could be doing wrong / what else we could try?


Hello

For proper support of the 4790K the BIOS needs to be updated from within Windows using the Updater Tool with a Haswell non-refresh CPU installed. Please follow the instructions linked below.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48855-Must-Do-s-for-making-4790K-work-with-Maximus-VI-Motherboards&country=&status=


----------



## pdasterly

I updated mine in the uefi, worked with no problems, going to look into the update tool when I get home


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I updated mine in the uefi, worked with no problems, going to look into the update tool when I get home


Hello

If this is the case then you already had the current ME firmware version installed. Flashing from within the UEFI will not update the ME block of the UEFI.


----------



## TechNickel

Thanks! I just registered there and was about to post, bu you were faster.
Does it have to do with the CPU microcode or why won't an update form within the BIOS work? And shouldn't the USB flashback still work? ( I mean not get stuck with the lights on).
I'll have to install Windows first then with the 4670K and see if updating the BIOS there again will fix the problem...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechNickel*
> 
> Thanks! I just registered there and was about to post, bu you were faster.
> Does it have to do with the CPU microcode or why won't an update form within the BIOS work? And shouldn't the USB flashback still work? ( I mean not get stuck with the lights on).
> I'll have to install Windows first then with the 4670K and see if updating the BIOS there again will fix the problem...


Hello

Yes, part of the update is to the ME code and cannot be done using USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## GeneO

It doesn't have to do with the CPU microcode. CPU microcode does get updated with the flash and loaded into the CPU. It is the ME firmware block in the BIOS that does not get updated with a flash. The windows tool updates the ME firmware from windows using a utility.


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechNickel*
> 
> I'll have to install Windows first then with the 4670K and see if updating the BIOS there again will fix the problem...


You may not actually need Windows to flash the Intel ME firmware, I updated my Z87-A in DOS via USB flashdrive after the Windows BIOS flasher failed to update the ME fw despite running it twice. May be a necessary optional method for the non-Windows crowd too.

Probably not recommended officially but it worked for me.


----------



## pdasterly

Any full water blocks for the vi hero?


----------



## Peanuts4

I bought one of these after Christmas and never opened the box, I'm told I need a non devils canyon CPU to flash the bios so I can use a devils canyon processor, can anyone confirm that? I sold my 4670 If that's the case what do you guys think I should replace it with?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Any full water blocks for the vi hero?


Not as far as I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I bought one of these after Christmas and never opened the box, I'm told I need a non devils canyon CPU to flash the bios so I can use a devils canyon processor, can anyone confirm that? I sold my 4670 If that's the case what do you guys think I should replace it with?


Just place the DC cpu in the socket, go to the eufi/bios and update the bios. It would be kinda stupid if Asus made you purchase 2 cpu's, wouldn't it?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I bought one of these after Christmas and never opened the box, I'm told I need a non devils canyon CPU to flash the bios so I can use a devils canyon processor, can anyone confirm that? I sold my 4670 If that's the case what do you guys think I should replace it with?


You can download the bios onto a thumb drive and then use the usb bios flashback to flash the bios without a cpu installed. Key is to do the flashback without cpu installed.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Not as far as I know.
> Just place the DC cpu in the socket, go to the eufi/bios and update the bios. It would be kinda stupid if Asus made you purchase 2 cpu's, wouldn't it?


I thought so but, I'm just going off of what another forum member told me. Should I keep this board or should I sell it and get something new? Have you all been pretty happy with yours? I don't think Z97 adds anything really new?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> II'm told I need a non devils canyon CPU to flash the bios so I can use a devils canyon processor, can anyone confirm that?


Hello

This is correct. The UEFI needs to be updated using the updater utility posted at ASUS.com using a first generation Haswell processor.


----------



## Peanuts4

MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1504
Enhance compatibility for new Anniversary Edition and Devil's Canyon CPU.
Note: Must apply the attached BIOS updater tool first before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors.

So the BIOS updater tool is that something you need to install in windows? This is becoming confusing. Anyone want to buy a new Maximus Hero let me know.


----------



## SortOfGrim

*So the BIOS updater tool is that something you need to install in windows?* In the bios

The Z79 adds a M.2 ssd slot, allows a bit higher memory, and oh my..it has a vga & dvi-d port :/
And probably some more gimmicky software.

In my honest opinion keep this board, and get the i7-4790k







You'll have a blast. Or wait for the DDR4 mobo's.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So the BIOS updater tool is that something you need to install in windows?


Hello

Yes the updater runs from with Windows.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1504
> Enhance compatibility for new Anniversary Edition and Devil's Canyon CPU.
> Note: Must apply the attached BIOS updater tool first before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors.
> 
> So the BIOS updater tool is that something you need to install in windows? This is becoming confusing. Anyone want to buy a new Maximus Hero let me know.


just use BIOS Flashback and you will be fine. no need to fiddle with anything else.


----------



## sweenytodd

Guys this is the official steps in using DC ship in our VI Hero, not just the BIOS but also update the Management Engine of the board.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48855-Must-Do-s-for-making-4790K-work-with-Maximus-VI-Motherboards&p=414725&viewfull=1#post414725


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Guys this is the official steps in using DC ship in our VI Hero, not just the BIOS but also update the Management Engine of the board.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48855-Must-Do-s-for-making-4790K-work-with-Maximus-VI-Motherboards&p=414725&viewfull=1#post414725


1. While you have a NON Devil's Canyon Processor installed, Upgrade the Management Engine Software to Version V9.5.15.1730 located under the CHIPSET Drivers (do it twice to make sure all the bits are upgraded).

"No it is not. The update needs to be done with a non-refresh, non-DC Haswell processor. "

LOL so many saying yes and many saying no.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1504
> Enhance compatibility for new Anniversary Edition and Devil's Canyon CPU.
> Note: Must apply the attached BIOS updater tool first before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors.
> 
> So the BIOS updater tool is that something you need to install in windows? This is becoming confusing. Anyone want to buy a new Maximus Hero let me know.


Yes. Updating the BIOS by any flash means (even flashback) does not update the Intel Management Engine firmware, which is needed for DC. The bios updater tool, which you must run in windows, checks the IME firmware version and if needed, flashes it with a utility.

More recent BIOS have IME firmware uodate locked out, so just flashing the BIOS is not sufficient.

If you have IME firmware older than 9.0.30.1482 then you need to update it to 9.0.30.1482 prior to installing the DC chip. Options are

1. Use a chip supported by your current IME to run the BIOS updater from windows to update the IME
2. If you don't have a CPU for 1., then
a. Purchase a BIOS 1505 chip from ASUS an install it or
b. Use a PROM programmer to burn 1505 into your BIOS chip

AFAIKT from looking at BIOS files, if your board was purchased with BIOS 1301 or later, it will have IME version 9.0.30.1482

-


----------



## Anusha

What happens if ME is not updated?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> What happens if ME is not updated?


New processor won't boot.


----------



## Marc79

I'll just add my experience with DC. I have never flashed the bios via Windows updater tool, and , my IME in bios is the newer one, forgot exact numbers.

I flashed bios 1505 in UEFI via flash drive when I had my 4770k still installed. Once I installed the 4790k it wouldn't boot. Without reinstalling 4770k back in the mobo, I tried using the flashback to update bios again, and after updating the bios again it booted with 4790k. When I bought my board in July/August 13', it came with the first original bios 0244 if I remember correctly, so the IME wasn't the newer one unlike later released boards.


----------



## GeneO

Interesting. It makes no sense to me but if it works that will dave a number of people some grief.


----------



## pdasterly

looking to watercool my board, ek says southbridge plate wont work with gpu in 2nd pci-e slot. Is there a work around for this?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Interesting. It makes no sense to me but if it works that will dave a number of people some grief.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I'll just add my experience with DC. I have never flashed the bios via Windows updater tool, and , my IME in bios is the newer one, forgot exact numbers.
> 
> I flashed bios 1505 in UEFI via flash drive when I had my 4770k still installed. Once I installed the 4790k it wouldn't boot. Without reinstalling 4770k back in the mobo, I tried using the flashback to update bios again, and after updating the bios again it booted with 4790k. When I bought my board in July/August 13', it came with the first original bios 0244 if I remember correctly, so the IME wasn't the newer one unlike later released boards.


I posted your scenario in the Rog forum and an Asus member said - not possible. You must have had the correct IME firmware before flashing:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49238-Maximus-VI-HERO-won-t-boot-up/page3


----------



## Phantomas 007

Until now (and because the problems i read) i dont have update the bios.The board Z87 has the 0711.I think it's time to update.What it will be the best choice ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> looking to watercool my board, ek says southbridge plate wont work with gpu in 2nd pci-e slot. Is there a work around for this?


If your case supports it you could use a pci-e extender cable and mount the second card somewhere else (few slots down) but in the 540 that would be difficult. However the sb water block is unnecessary as it won't generate that much heat.

--

As for the DC cpu, I'm going to test it out soon. All variants of what can/must be done.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> If your case supports it you could use a pci-e extender cable and mount the second card somewhere else (few slots down) but in the 540 that would be difficult. However the sb water block is unnecessary as it won't generate that much heat.
> 
> --
> 
> As for the DC cpu, I'm going to test it out soon. All variants of what can/must be done.


ok thanks, also is the ek m6g the only water block for these boards, cant find any other option


----------



## GeneO

Apparently there is a way to flashback the 1505 BIOS and get the IME firmware updated. The trick is to do the flashback with the processor removed.

Details here:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48855-Must-Do-s-for-making-4790K-work-with-Maximus-VI-Motherboards/page6


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi Im having an issue with my VI Hero and the Pentium 3258, It wont post at all. I know the motherboard works because I also have a 4770k and it works fine but Im getting nothing with the Pentium. The computer turns on but there is no video no beeps just the error code 00 on the motherboard. I have already updated the bios to the very latest 1505 i believe and it still doesn't work, I used the update tool and Updated it In windows not in the bios just like the instructions said. Is my Pentium DOA or am I missing something.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi Im having an issue with my VI Hero and the Pentium 3258, It wont post at all. I know the motherboard works because I also have a 4770k and it works fine but Im getting nothing with the Pentium. The computer turns on but there is no video no beeps just the error code 00 on the motherboard. I have already updated the bios to the very latest 1505 i believe and it still doesn't work, I used the update tool and Updated it In windows not in the bios just like the instructions said. Is my Pentium DOA or am I missing something.


Did you update your Intel Management Engine to 1730?


----------



## Marc79

That one won't make a difference he needs IME updated in the bios. I'd try the flashback method, which worked in my case.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Did you update your Intel Management Engine to 1730?


I have not. What is that?


----------



## Marc79

It's Intel Management Engine Interface, a newer version 9.5.15.1730, that you update to by downloading from Asus website. It's under Chipset drivers.

M6H board
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk/


----------



## Dark Volker

I've recently purchased an Asus Maximus VII Hero and an Intel i7-4790k.

I'm been looking for a while now and I can't find any guides for working with the UEFI or overclocking or really any general information.

This UEFI has so many settings that I am a bit lost. LOL


----------



## deeppow

Dark Volker, I felt the same way and really switch to the more standard bios interface (instead of the full graphics one) when I change settings.









There are a number of guides out there, have you done a web search? I know there is one here but there maybe better. You might also check the ROG forum, there is one there that discusses the options. Hope others can chime in here.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeppow*
> 
> Dark Volker, I felt the same way and really switch to the more standard bios interface (instead of the full graphics one) when I change settings.


You mean flashed to a regular BIOS or is there a way to get a more standard BIOS interface from within the UEFI?


----------



## deeppow

There is a more direct way to get to an old bios interface. Don't have the path handie but get out of the EZ mode once you're in the UEFI.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I've recently purchased an Asus Maximus VII Hero and an Intel i7-4790k.
> 
> I'm been looking for a while now and I can't find any guides for working with the UEFI or overclocking or really any general information.
> 
> This UEFI has so many settings that I am a bit lost. LOL


This is for the VI series, but it should be close enough,

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking&country=&status=


----------



## SmackHisFace

So I just returned my Pentium G3258 and got a new one and Im having the same issue. No sings of life. The fans and lights turn on but the motherboard never beeps and dont get any video or anything so Im sure its something to do with the motherboard. I get the code 00 on my motherboard every time with this CPU. The motherboard works fine with my 4770k it just doesn't seem to like the new Pentium. I have updated my BIOS using the in windows tool just like ASUS recommends . Running Bios 1505. Anyone know why this is happening do I need to update anything else before using the Pentium on this Z87? Please help! Thanks


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> The motherboard works fine with my 4770k it just doesn't seem to like the new Pentium. I have updated my BIOS using the in windows tool just like ASUS recommends . Running Bios 1505. Anyone know why this is happening do I need to update anything else before using the Pentium on this Z87? Please help! Thanks


Using the 4770K, check the version of Intel ME firmware in the BIOS (under ME Version), the example below shows Intel ME firmware is at 1482, early versions eg. 1345 do not support DC/G3258 chips - no POST










Like you, I had used the Windows updater (twice even!) but the Intel ME firmwae did not update. So in the end, I had to manually update the Intel fw in DOS via a bootable flashdrive and it worked.

HTH


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Using the 4770K, check the version of Intel ME firmware in the BIOS (under ME Version), the example below shows Intel ME firmware is at 1482, early versions eg. 1345 do not support DC/G3258 chips - no POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, I had used the Windows updater (twice even!) but the Intel ME firmwae did not update. So in the end, I had to manually update the Intel fw in DOS via a bootable flashdrive and it worked.
> 
> HTH


Thanks that seems to be the problem


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> It's Intel Management Engine Interface, a newer version 9.5.15.1730, that you update to by downloading from Asus website. It's under Chipset drivers.
> 
> M6H board
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk/


Hey Thanks I went there downloaded the latest file and installed it in windows but when I go to the Bios it still says 1345


----------



## Marc79

This will not update the IME in UEFI aka bios.

To update the latest IME in bios I'd either update to latest 1505 bios via Windows updater or use the Flashback feature.

I can say that updating to latest bios to work with DC canyon using Flashback feature has workd twice right now. My friend's z87 Deluxe wouldn't post after he slapped 4790k in there, called me up and told me it wouldn't boot. Went to his place grabbed a flashdrive with Z87 Deluxe bios, renamed the file to Z87D.CAP, and flashed it, booted right up. He even bought the motherboard before me in July 13' so it did not come with the newest IME.


----------



## Peanuts4

This Ime stuff do you need to do it with i5 4590 refresh processors as well or just the devils canyon chips?


----------



## Marc79

Might as well update to the latest release, I did.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Might as well update to the latest release, I did.


So the ime is a for sure thing? This makes me nervous. Can you post the file u used


----------



## Marc79

Now I see in your singnature you're running a gigabyte board, and you're posting this in a Maximus VI Hero thread, not sure which motherboard you have, do this at your own risk...

If you actually have the Hero VI board, this is the newest IME driver for M6H board.

I used this: Intel Management Engine Interface V9.5.15.1730 for Windows 32/64bit 7 & 32/64bit 8 & 32/64bit 8.1.(WHQL)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/MEI_Win7-8-8-1_VER95151730-X79.zip

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk/


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> This will not update the IME in UEFI aka bios.
> 
> To update the latest IME in bios I'd either update to latest 1505 bios via Windows updater or use the Flashback feature.
> 
> I can say that updating to latest bios to work with DC canyon using Flashback feature has workd twice right now. My friend's z87 Deluxe wouldn't post after he slapped 4790k in there, called me up and told me it wouldn't boot. Went to his place grabbed a flashdrive with Z87 Deluxe bios, renamed the file to Z87D.CAP, and flashed it, booted right up. He even bought the motherboard before me in July 13' so it did not come with the newest IME.


This worked for me thank you. Got my G3258 at 4.5ghz right now.


----------



## Marc79

Now that is a fast Pentium, nice.


----------



## Peanuts4

I've had the Maximus sitting in its box since Xmas.


----------



## Marc79

Not sure if its necessary to update to the latest IME interface, I wasn't going to update it, but later just downloaded it and ran the Asus.exe, and done. To boot with the new DC chip you need the newer IME updated in the UEFI aka bios.


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Not sure if its necessary to update to the latest IME interface.


Not needed, it's just the Windows driver which you don't even need to install for the new chips to work.

The firmware update alone is essential.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Not needed, it's just the Windows driver which you don't even need to install for the new chips to work.
> 
> The firmware update alone is essential.


True. But AISuite needs the driver.

But most people don't install the IME driver because it is known to cause high DPC latencies. When I have it installed, I get serious stuttering in Crysis 3 multiplayer. It's much smoother when IME is not installed. But you do get that exclamation mark in the Device Manager. :-/


----------



## Chargeit

Hey,

My 4770k is a really crap OC'er so I'm going to pick up a 4790k This Friday. I know they're supposed to work fine with these boards with the latest bios. Is there any reason to move to a Z97 board? I'm planning on just installing the 4790k into my Z87 hero.

Also, have you noticed any real world gains moving From a stock 4770k to a 4790k? It really doesn't matter, since I'm making the move regardless. Just wondering.

*I have gotten my 4770k gaming stable at 4.2. I just don't like running a CPU that I can't rely on to do important tasks so gaming stable isn't good enough and I instead run at stock boost of 3.9.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> My 4770k is a really crap OC'er so I'm going to pick up a 4790k This Friday. I know they're supposed to work fine with these boards with the latest bios. Is there any reason to move to a Z97 board? I'm planning on just installing the 4790k into my Z87 hero.
> 
> Also, have you noticed any real world gains moving From a stock 4770k to a 4790k? It really doesn't matter, since I'm making the move regardless. Just wondering.
> 
> *I have gotten my 4770k gaming stable at 4.2. I just don't like running a CPU that I can't rely on to do important tasks so gaming stable isn't good enough and I instead run at stock boost of 3.9.


Sorry man, they call it silicon lottery for a reason, but damn that really is a poor overclock. As for your other question, there shouldn't be any performance difference between a 4770k and a 4790k, other than the improved thermals in the latter. I personally see no reason to get a Z97 board, especially not the VII Hero over the VI Hero. Other than SATA express which isn't present in all boards, an M.2 port which takes up PCIE lanes, there is no tangible reason, since DDR4 with Broadwell would require a new board anyway. I'd advise to flash your Hero now to DC properly, get the new 4790k and profit


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I got really unlucky with my CPU. I tried about everything possible and it refuses to be stable. By this point it's worth making the move to avoid having to see that damned BSOD when I am finally thinking I have it ironed out.

Thanks for the Z97 info. Yea, I was more curious then anything. Considering I still want Broadwell when it comes out there's little reason to also drop $200 more on a new mobo. I was planning on just riding this 4770k out until then, until I learned that even at stock the 4790k do 44, which is what I was after. It's kind of the easy button, and I'm ready to push it.


----------



## Marc79

4770k and 4790k is the same architecture, so a 4770k clocked to 4.4Ghz will yeild the same results as 4790k @4.4Ghz. I personally didn't go for z97 because it wasn't worth it to me, if it supported let's say DD4 then it would be worth it. All I needed was for Asus to release bios update so DC would work with z87 board. 4790k is a good buy if you're building a new rig/computer and need a solid cpu, or if you have a average or below 4770k as far as overclocking goes, and would like to try and shoot for a higher overclock. The DC's are better binned, with better TIM, and you have a better chance of getting a 4.6-4.7Ghz overclock with reasonable voltage.



Notice my score in Cinebench R15 same score at same frequency.

#8 4770k at 4.4Ghz/3.9 uncore/8GB 1600 ram
#9 4790k at 4.4Ghz/4.0 uncore/8GB 1600 ram


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks for the info.

Yea, I knew they were the same clock for clock. I was mainly wondering if anyone noticed any performance difference in games at the stocks of both CPU. Of course a 4770k @ 44 would cover that also.

I tend to play a lot of games which are CPU limited, so I'd think moving up to that clock should have some affect on the min fps in those games. I'm not as worried about max since I just play on a 60hz monitor, and my setup already can push out high fps in the games I play.

Examples of games I think will end up benefiting from moving to a better clock, Arma 3, indie voxel games, strategy, Lot'z O Zombie games/tons of AI, MMO. I don't play as much MMO now, but my ol'lady does. I plan on moving her to this CPU/mobo/Ram/gpu when Broadwell and 880's comes out. I think in the game she plays now, "Guild Wars 2", the extra CPU speed will help in the massive zergs of that game that can bring a system to its knees.

I watched her playing that game, though at max graphical settings (Game, not tweaked), she'll drop to the teens and even under at times during massive high level zergs/raids (more players on screen then you can count, many explosions). I let her try it on my system once. Though it kind of did better, it wasn't by much. The limiting factor there is CPU/game engine.

That also plays a role in me wanting a higher clock, for when I pass my system on to her. Though I'm still not sure I'll give her the 780, since even the HD 7850 she has can max out the games she plays more or less. Seems a waste to use a 780 as a mmo GPU.


----------



## Peanuts4

Being that I am functionally disabled right now (had surgery) this seems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> This worked for me thank you. Got my G3258 at 4.5ghz right now.


Does using the flashback feature and using 1505 bios = the new IME being included in the new BIOS?


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Being that I am functionally disabled right now (had surgery) this seems
> Does using the flashback feature and using 1505 bios = the new IME being included in the new BIOS?


Yes. Just remove the cpu before flashing the BIOS. Anyway, FLASHBACK only needs the Z87 motherboard, power supply and the USB stick.


----------



## pdasterly

looking for watercooled sli or crossfire setup, need advice on connecting to gpu's, which terminal is needed, ek states 1.6" between cards, these boards have almost 3" between cards


----------



## prescient

am ocing the cpu . i tried the performance tab in ez mode and it booted well near 4.9 ghz is that a good way to oc the system ?


----------



## Phantomas 007

I dont have any answer on my question

I have the Z87 Hero - 4770k.Can you tell me the best edition to update the bios ?


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I dont have any answer on my question
> 
> I have the Z87 Hero - 4770k.Can you tell me the best edition to update the bios ?


Is it what version of BIOS or how to update the BIOS, is that your question?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Is it what version of BIOS or how to update the BIOS, is that your question?


What version ? (my mobo has 0711 bought on October 13)


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> What version ? (my mobo has 0711 bought on October 13)


I'm curious too, there's been quite a few updates.


----------



## SortOfGrim

as always, go for the latest bios.


----------



## sweenytodd

Yes, when overclocking, go for the latest BIOS.


----------



## GeneO

I think 1505 is fine myself, that is where I am at (though with updated IRST OROM). I tried going back to 804, which people had claimed overclocked better, but found there was some memory performance issues with that BIOS, and the overclocking wasn't really any better. I didn't try flashing an 804 with updated CPU ucode though.


----------



## prescient

why i cant install RST and i get error message that this platform not supported
i just installed it on a previous similar platform and it worked


----------



## coelacanth

I just got hit with the clock bug. Is the only (temporary) fix still just to clear CMOS (and update to the latest UEFI BIOS if you want)?


----------



## jamarns

What worked for me was clearing the CMOS with power coming to the board but not turned on. I haven't had the problem since, and from what I've heard the latest BIOS update also addresses this issue.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> What worked for me was clearing the CMOS with power coming to the board but not turned on. I haven't had the problem since, and from what I've heard the latest BIOS update also addresses this issue.


OK thanks. I'll clear the CMOS and then update my UEFI BIOS. Fingers crossed that it doesn't come back.


----------



## deeppow

I think each board can be different. I tried several variations and the following finally has seemed to work.
- Update to 1505 bios
- clear cmos and leave bridge in shorting position
- take out the battery.
- push on start button and hold down to discharge capacitors
- move cmos bridge to normal
- install battery
- go for it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeppow*
> 
> I think each board can be different. I tried several variations and the following finally has seemed to work.
> - Update to 1505 bios
> - clear cmos and leave bridge in shorting position
> - take out the battery.
> - push on start button and hold down to discharge capacitors
> - move cmos bridge to normal
> - install battery
> - go for it.


Cool thanks, I will give that a try too. I also read in the manual Asus's method for clearing the the Real Time Clock RAM in the CMOS (page 1-28 from the manual).


----------



## Chargeit

I ordered my 4790k last night. My 4770k ebay ends sunday.









I'm stoked and can't wait to try that bad boy out...

Of course, my Asus GTX 780 DCUii OC crapped out on me a few days ago and is now in the limbo that is Asus RMA. Looks like I'll get my new CPU in without a GPU for my system. Ain't that the way. I do have a R9 270x I could toss in there, but I don't feel like pulling it out of my AMD/AMD rig, or messing with video drivers.

Hopefully that GPU won't take too long to get repaired, though since I've dealt with Asus repairs in the past I know it will be a horrible experience with them taking as long as humanly possible to get anything done.

That damned Asus GPU has been nothing but trouble since I got it.

Still, I'm stoked about getting my 4790k, since my 4770k was such a poor OC'er.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I just got hit with the clock bug. Is the only (temporary) fix still just to clear CMOS (and update to the latest UEFI BIOS if you want)?


Yes, unfortunately, I would upgrade to 1505 and use the updater tool, or equivalent, to update the Intel Management Engine first. After you do so, remove the power (unplug) from the PC for a minute to clear the IME data region.

it is unclear whether 1505 and the BIOS updater will help or not. Either Asus is not being very up-front or their customer communications are poor or both.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Cool thanks, I will give that a try too. I also read in the manual Asus's method for clearing the the Real Time Clock RAM in the CMOS (page 1-28 from the manual).


The have also recommended resetting the Intel Management engine data area, which is like clearing the CMOS, but leaving the computer plugged in. I really can't tell if the Asus folk communicating this information (on the rog forum) really know what they are talking about here.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes, unfortunately, I would upgrade to 1505 and use the updater tool, or equivalent, to update the Intel Management Engine first. After you do so, remove the power (unplug) from the PC for a minute to clear the IME data region.
> 
> it is unclear whether 1505 and the BIOS updater will help or not. Either Asus is not being very up-front or their customer communications are poor or both.


I just noticed that the CMOS battery is under my CPU cooler and sound card.


----------



## GeneO

yeah, not conveniently placed.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I just noticed that the CMOS battery is under my CPU cooler and sound card.


I would try the other methods mentioned before bothering to remove the battery, in my experience removing the battery didn't make any difference, in fact the times I did remove the battery the problem came back shortly after. It's a bit of a weird bug though as different people get different results with different methods. I've been lucky and haven't had it occur since I reset the CMOS with the board plugged in but not powered up.


----------



## coelacanth

I updated my BIOS to 1505 and now I can't set the fan duty cycle lower than 60%. All of the fans in my case and on my CPU cooler are PWM fans. I have an 8-way PWM splitter connected to the CPU PWM motherboard header.

The BIOS says that for PWM fans you can set the fan duty cycle with Q-Fan to 40% (which I had it set to on UEFI BIOS version 1301). When I key in 40% in the BIOS, it just resets itself to 60%.

Now my fans are spinning at 60% duty cycle all the time and it's really annoying. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## GeneO

Ugh, well you can either flash back or use AI suite. With AI suite, with a little editing, you can set thee fans as low as you wish.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Ugh, well you can either flash back or use AI suite. With AI suite, with a little editing, you can set thee fans as low as you wish.


Ugh is right. My nice silent computer is no longer silent!

I guess I'll try messing around with AI Suite, though I was trying to avoid unnecessary bloatware...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Ugh is right. My nice silent computer is no longer silent!
> 
> I guess I'll try messing around with AI Suite, though I was trying to avoid unnecessary bloatware...


What I have done is calibrated the fans with AI suite, which conservatively sets the minimum speed, examine the calibration to see where the fan goes to zero rpm, then edit the XML that sets the minimum speed to be slightly above that minimum from the calibration. If you are interested, shoot me a reply or PM and I will detail how to do it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What I have done is calibrated the fans with AI suite, which conservatively sets the minimum speed, examine the calibration to see where the fan goes to zero rpm, then edit the XML that sets the minimum speed to be slightly above that minimum from the calibration. If you are interested, shoot me a reply or PM and I will detail how to do it.


I've got a dumb question. I downloaded AI Suite 3 and ran setup but I see nothing in the utilities about fan control. There's:

Dual Intelligent Processors 4
EZ Update
System Info
USB 3.0 Boost
USB BIOS Flashback
USB Charger +

If I unselect all of those I can't install the program. I'm looking for the least amount of bloat possible. Which one of those guys contains fan control?

Thanks.


----------



## GeneO

Fan control is not an option like the others, it comes with AI suite. It installs a fan control service, so once you setup your fans the way you want, you do not have to run the AI Suite application when you log in. I too install as little as needed - no options and with the application disabled.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I've got a dumb question. I downloaded AI Suite 3 and ran setup but I see nothing in the utilities about fan control. There's:
> 
> Dual Intelligent Processors 4
> EZ Update
> System Info
> USB 3.0 Boost
> USB BIOS Flashback
> USB Charger +
> 
> If I unselect all of those I can't install the program. I'm looking for the least amount of bloat possible. Which one of those guys contains fan control?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm pretty sure fan control is in dual intelligent processors 4.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I've got a dumb question. I downloaded AI Suite 3 and ran setup but I see nothing in the utilities about fan control. There's:
> 
> Dual Intelligent Processors 4
> EZ Update
> System Info
> USB 3.0 Boost
> USB BIOS Flashback
> USB Charger +
> 
> If I unselect all of those I can't install the program. I'm looking for the least amount of bloat possible. Which one of those guys contains fan control?
> 
> Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> I'm pretty sure fan control is in dual intelligent processors 4.
Click to expand...

correct.


----------



## mystiky

I just saw that ASUS posted a "1505 BIOS and updater" with a 7/24/2014 date. Is this still the same 1505 that was released on 6/25/2014? Just a bit confusing.


----------



## Marc79

Also saw that, bios is the same "1505", looks like there's an updated "windows updater" v2.00.02 included.


----------



## deeppow

coelacanth,

Sorry bout the fan problem. That's the first I heard of that issue occurring. If you're having problems flashing back try this process.

I've used ASUS for years but their failure to address the RTC issue in any meaning manner has resulted in my buying a Gigabyte Z97Z-SOC. The 1505 bios did seem to fix the RTC issue for me but that could be pure luck. Their ROG forum reports a fix coming in new bios but I've yet to see one delivered for the VI Hero owners.

I would sell my Hero VI but I'm not going to potentially stick someone else with this problem!


----------



## techgeek6811

Just a question. I have this motherboard and I have rev 13XX (not sure exactly) firmware. At this time I have no intentions of upgrading to a DC processor.

So is there any advantage / disadvantage to not updating the ME firmware and just updating the firmware to 1505?

I would assume that it will still boot with my 4770K without the ME firmware update.

Would I see any benefit to updating the ME firmware while using the 4770K?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> I'm pretty sure fan control is in dual intelligent processors 4.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> correct.


Awesome, thank you guys. I'm going to give it a try.

BIOS 1505 (I used the Updater tool to update it) seems to have fixed the clock bug (for now). I updated the BIOS and before I even cleared the CMOS / RTC RAM the clock is working again.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> I just saw that ASUS posted a "1505 BIOS and updater" with a 7/24/2014 date. Is this still the same 1505 that was released on 6/25/2014? Just a bit confusing.


Yes, I did a checksum on that and the older posted one and they are the same.

I also checked the IME version in the updater and it is the same version of IME: .9.0.30.1482

-


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Awesome, thank you guys. I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> BIOS 1505 (I used the Updater tool to update it) seems to have fixed the clock bug (for now). I updated the BIOS and before I even cleared the CMOS / RTC RAM the clock is working again.


I believe the update resets the CMOS /RTC with the update.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I believe the update resets the CMOS /RTC with the update.


Yea it seems like it. My clock is working again.

On another note, I fixed my fan problem without AI Suite 3. AI Suite 3 wasn't very useful, the CPU temperature sensor was reading the temps all wrong. At 84C in HWInfo 64 AI Suite 3 said the temp was 58C. At 35C in HWInfo 64 AI Suite 3 said the temp was 46C.

To get the BIOS to recognize PWM fans you have to set CPU Q-Fan Control to Auto (for 4-pin PWM fans). I had it on Advanced (which is for 3-pin fans). Once I set it to Auto I was able to reduce the minimum duty cycle to 40% again.


----------



## GeneO

AI suite didn't necessarily measure it wrong, it uses a temperature sensor placed outside of the CPU package to control the fans, which of depends on the ambient and how well the fans are cooling. Having said that, with earlier BIOS/IME I had issues with consistency of the temperatures and fan control, but it works fine for me now.

Glad to hear you worked it out in the BIOS.

-


----------



## Chargeit

With this new bios, do I run it while my 4770k is in my system, then turn off the computer and restart it with the new CPU?


----------



## nerotix

I just flashed the latest version; 1505. But whenever I boot into BIOS, at the bottom middle it still says "version 2.10.1208" Is it suppose to be like that? Running it with a i7 4790k.


----------



## sweenytodd

That is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerotix*
> 
> I just flashed the latest version; 1505. But whenever I boot into BIOS, at the bottom middle it still says "version 2.10.1208" Is it suppose to be like that? Running it with a i7 4790k.


That is the version of the AMI gui, not the BIOS.


----------



## Peanuts4

Which usb port is the magic one for updating your BIOS with? I thought I read there is a preferred port with these ASUS boards?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Which usb port is the magic one for updating your BIOS with? I thought I read there is a preferred port with these ASUS boards?


Yes there is a flashback port - it's in the manual.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Which usb port is the magic one for updating your BIOS with? I thought I read there is a preferred port with these ASUS boards?


----------



## Chargeit

=D

Got my 4790k installed and bios working.

Was made more difficult by the fact my 780 is out for repairs. I didn't think about it, but I should of insured the HDMI cable worked right before pulling out my old cpu.

Now, new CPU, without my GPU.









Could toss my R9 270x in there, but I think I'll just wait. My AMD/AMD system does a good job of gaming, and I want to have my 780 in when I test out this new CPU.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> =D
> 
> Got my 4790k installed and bios working.
> 
> Was made more difficult by the fact my 780 is out for repairs. I didn't think about it, *but I should of insured the HDMI cable worked right* before pulling out my old cpu.
> 
> Now, new CPU, without my GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could toss my R9 270x in there, but I think I'll just wait. My AMD/AMD system does a good job of gaming, and I want to have my 780 in when I test out this new CPU.


Funny you should say that, I was pulling hairs out before I realized a simple switch from HDMI to DVI fixed all of my problems. Hope everything works out as fast as possible for you, but it's a great lesson to always check the little things


----------



## Chargeit

Yea it worked out. It just took a bit to get it to pick up the HDMI.


----------



## tonymontana95

how do I enter my asus VI Hero to DOS environment
I need it to flash gpu bios


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> how do I enter my asus VI Hero to DOS environment
> I need it to flash gpu bios


Use this tool to create a bootable DOS USB drive, plop your flash program and rom file on it, and boot to it using F8 at boot time.

http://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Use this tool to create a bootable DOS USB drive, plop your flash program and rom file on it, and boot to it using F8 at boot time.
> 
> http://rufus.akeo.ie/[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Use this tool to create a bootable DOS USB drive, plop your flash program and rom file on it, and boot to it using F8 at boot time.
> 
> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Hp disk storage format tool like in the picture and when I select a file to create the dos boot drive it pops out an error like this..the files on the right need to be on the usb device
> 
> And btw I need to fix the bios because the pc freezed when I was flashing gpu bios
Click to expand...


----------



## deeppow

tony,
It is looking for the DOS files. You have to have downloaded them (from the web) and point the utility to them so they can be loaded on your boot stick. Yes you also have to load the flash utility and bios on the stick which are shown in window behind the error message.


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeppow*
> 
> tony,
> It is looking for the DOS files. You have to have downloaded them (from the web) and point the utility to them so they can be loaded on your boot stick. Yes you also have to load the flash utility and bios on the stick which are shown in window behind the error message.


To be honest I didnt understand you completly..
but those files were sent by powercolor to my email and they have told me to do that and it displays error


----------



## deeppow

You need the DOS system files. Down at the bottom of the USB creation app (behind the error message) you've told it the DOS files are are located at "C:\Users\Karlo\Desktop\newfixed" and the app is saying there are no DOS system files there.

One place to get them, if you don't have them, is http://www.allbootdisks.com/disk_contents/dos.html I normally just use the simplest, 3.3.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeppow*
> 
> tony,
> It is looking for the DOS files. You have to have downloaded them (from the web) and point the utility to them so they can be loaded on your boot stick. Yes you also have to load the flash utility and bios on the stick which are shown in window behind the error message.


I don't recall you had to do this with rufus - it must supply the DOS files. Try rufud - it will be easier for you I think.

-


----------



## tonymontana95

I cant download it from internet beceuse it is sone cpecial dos file thet powercolor sent me and they didnt publish it on internet...
Does anybody know how to enter ms-dos on maximus vi hero??


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> how do I enter my asus VI Hero to DOS environment
> I need it to flash gpu bios
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> I cant download it from internet beceuse it is sone cpecial dos file thet powercolor sent me and they didnt publish it on internet...
> Does anybody know how to enter ms-dos on maximus vi hero??
Click to expand...

to go to dos mode, just search for cmd in windows (command interface).

Here's a tutorial for AMD cards: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards/0_50


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> to go to dos mode, just search for cmd in windows (command interface).
> 
> Here's a tutorial for AMD cards: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards/0_50


I know that but I cant do that like you suggested becauce I have to flash uber mode bios on my card and when I switch to uber mode I am losing picture on my screen
I have to do it in ms-dos mode when Im booting the OS

Does anybody know how to enter ms-dos mode on maximus vi hero? I know only that I need to push some button before windows is loaded when booting pc


----------



## SortOfGrim

try F8


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> I know that but I cant do that like you suggested becauce I have to flash uber mode bios on my card and when I switch to uber mode I am losing picture on my screen
> I have to do it in ms-dos mode when Im booting the OS
> 
> Does anybody know how to enter ms-dos mode on maximus vi hero? I know only that I need to push some button before windows is loaded when booting pc


What is uber mode BIOS?

There is no real ms-dos mode to boot to in Windows, Windows quit providing a dos mode sometime back..
You need to make a bootable DOS image on a USB drive and boot to it via F8.


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What is uber mode BIOS?
> 
> There is no real ms-dos mode to boot to in Windows, Windows quit providing a dos mode sometime back..
> You need to make a bootable DOS image on a USB drive and boot to it via F8.


thanks

on the gpu you have a switch..you can choose uber mode-for performance and quiet mode
I was on uber mode when I fu**** up the bios..currently Im running in quiet mode
Im not sure but I was told that uber mode has its own bios and quiet mode has its own also


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> thanks
> 
> on the gpu you have a switch..you can choose uber mode-for performance and quiet mode
> I was on uber mode when I fu**** up the bios..currently Im running in quiet mode
> Im not sure but I was told that uber mode has its own bios and quiet mode has its own also


So... you're trying to flash a new Powercolor BIOS on the Uber switch mode? As many have already said, you use ATIflash and put it and the powercolor bios on a USB disk you have made into a bootable DOS, and then use commands like "atiflash.exe -f -p 0 uber.rom" or something like that. What is the difficulty here, I really don't understand your posts :/ The Hero doesn't have any MS-DOS mode that I am aware of, that's why you need to go into the UEFI, switch to iGPU to get display, switch to Uber mode, and follow the tutorial's instructions to flash a new gpu bios.


----------



## pdasterly

Getting close


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Just out of curiosity, has anyone had issues getting a 5.1 surround speaker system to correctly use all speakers with their Hero? I have a Logitech Z506 speaker set and cannot for the life of me remember how I tweaked Windows to get them to work in my last system.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has anyone had issues getting a 5.1 surround speaker system to correctly use all speakers with their Hero? I have a Logitech Z506 speaker set and cannot for the life of me remember how I tweaked Windows to get them to work in my last system.


Plug them into the correct colors on the back. Nothing crazy needed. I have the same set.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has anyone had issues getting a 5.1 surround speaker system to correctly use all speakers with their Hero? I have a Logitech Z506 speaker set and cannot for the life of me remember how I tweaked Windows to get them to work in my last system.


In sound -> playback -> right click desired speakers -> configure speakers


----------



## bipolartuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Enable C-States
> Enable EIST
> *Set Windows power plan to balanced*


Thanks. Wish I read this hours ago


----------



## Psycogeek

What do you think I should do next?

Everything has been purring along nicely cpu at 45 cpuCache at 42, ~1.3V (1.41max with benches) temps below 80C ,
I had 32 gig of 1866 corsair vengance memory running 20-2100 speed with 1.6V retimed to something like 11-13-11-27
This had all been working for months on end, really stable.

About 7-10 days ago I started getting CRC errors on downloads (minor as you can re-download and it works), Then I tested some compares, and Prime with (custom) loads of memory. It was obvious it is some ram problem. But now it seems to be a slot or possibly the cpu to the ram problem. Of course then not only did I stop all the overclocking, but reduced everything back to a slow crawl to see if it still happened. It did happen more under a greater amount of stresses, but no amount of lowering the stress , or aggressive cooling to near room temperatures stop the errors completely.

You could *skip this* big long bunch of testing that takes days and days.

First the system does operate, it is those terrible little hidden small single bit and few bit errors, the system itself will basically boot and run, it can crash rarely. the errors are very far apart, like in 1Terrabyte of large files there will be 5-8 that fail when being compared.
When running prime 1-2 of the threads will bail out with the usual rounding error.

I Underclocked the ram, raised the timing, adjusted voltage both ways , reset cmos more than once
Low clocked the cpu, and cpu cache, even live adjusted that over and over , no change

Finnaly went into the bios and disabled the Channels (ram timing section) one by one
When channel A was the only one, the errors existed, when channel B was the Only one on, the errors did not exist
(it will not boot when disabling seperate dimms with 4 ram modules in, but I could disable channels at least)
IF there was anything wrong with the Ram itself, it had to be the ram in A channel.
so I physcialy moved the 2 ram modules from B to A1&B1 giving a single set of dual channel.
That failed too
So now I have the A1 & B1 in there dual failing.
Now I disable the channel A again, and it works and disable B and it also seems to be working.
(the ram throughput is really slow)

To move this crap i have to remove my prolima spread out over the ram Heat sinc, and try and resink a Delidded loose unclamped processor, it was a feat to have got this correct the first time, it is total pain to have to do it again because of a problem. If I have to swap the rams 4-5 times to test not only is it pure hell, something else might fail.

After all this testing I suspect there is a power or control glitching occuring Via the Motherboard itself not the ram.
Assuming i am almost Defaults again, is there any specific settings I should try?
If anyone had ever heard of such a thing? (when it was set for so low.)
I was going to play some games, and now i not only have to work again, but my baby has some horrid disease


----------



## gwidion

With this board, if I have two cards installed, but have crossfire disabled, will the one card run x16? Or do I have to completely remove the one card to get x16 mode on the single card?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwidion*
> 
> With this board, if I have two cards installed, but have crossfire disabled, will the one card run x16? Or do I have to completely remove the one card to get x16 mode on the single card?


Hello

The CPU only has 16 PCIe lanes available. Anytime both PCIe x16 slots are occupied they will both be set to x8.


----------



## lazostat

Can someone tell me where can i find the recommended setting to set in my bios?

i have boot mode in max performance. Should i disable c6 state? what else tweaks?

It has for 1st boot option a windows loader efi.


----------



## texni

guys, i have an ipad air, and sometimes it keep connecting and disconecting indefinitely on usb 3 ports.

i have Asus Ai charger installed.

anyone have an idea of what's happening?


----------



## prescient

is fast start up and hardware fast start up at bios related to the famous fast start up bug in windows 8.1 power settings related ? how should they be ? to initiate a real shut down . thanks


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Getting close


nice el hero !! wow !


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> nice el hero !! wow !


progress, sucks you have to mail order everything


----------



## prescient

why is this club if no one is interested in talking


----------



## SortOfGrim

maybe cause no one knows the answer? What bug are you talking about?


----------



## SortOfGrim

So to update to the latest bios (1505) one can only do it in Windows, interesting.


----------



## GeneO

No, you can update the bios anyway you want. However if you want or need to update Intel management engine firmware, you need to do that in Windows. It can be done independently.


----------



## neurotix

Hey all, I have a serious problem with this board that I've had since I've owned it (About 5 months).

Essentially, the board will not detect my OCZ Agility IV SSD.

That is, it does detect it and boots from it but I can't set it in the boot order. Thus, Windows Setup does not recognize it and will not allow an install of Win7, and the Recovery Options can't see it to do a system restore if something goes seriously wrong.

Here is my boot config:



Here's my compatibility support module:



Here is the boot options dialog, notice you can see the drive in the list at the bottom but not select it as a primary boot device:



Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pdasterly

Thinking outside the box, did you format drive first, if so did you try gpt?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey all, I have a serious problem with this board that I've had since I've owned it (About 5 months).
> 
> Essentially, the board will not detect my OCZ Agility IV SSD.
> 
> That is, it does detect it and boots from it but I can't set it in the boot order. Thus, Windows Setup does not recognize it and will not allow an install of Win7, and the Recovery Options can't see it to do a system restore if something goes seriously wrong.
> 
> Here is my boot config:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my compatibility support module:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the boot options dialog, notice you can see the drive in the list at the bottom but not select it as a primary boot device:
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## neurotix

I pretty much can't format it because the Windows 7 Installer DVD won't even detect it.

The drive hasn't been touched since it was running an FX-8350 and Crosshair V Formula setup.

I'm sure I probably COULD format it somehow, using DOS maybe, or using Win7 that's on the disk. However, if I did this I would have no OS and an inoperable computer, because the Windows Installer can't see it to install an OS to it.


----------



## GeneO

Do you have the Asmedia SATA device enabled in BIOS? Try disabling it.

Some OCZ SSD have compatibility issues with tis chipset.

But I can't make sense out of what you are saying about the Windows install.


----------



## neurotix

I believe I *did* try disabling the Asmedia controller in the bios once, Gene.

The result? The motherboard simply didn't see the drive at all, anymore. It didn't show up in that boot override list, and I got a "no OS installed" message instead of Windows (eventually) booting.

Thanks for trying to help, anyway. I think I may have to make a support ticket with ASUS.


----------



## VeerK

Put your OCZ drive into an Intel sata port. If it's connected to an As media port and you disable it, obviously it's not gonna be recognized by the the motherboard.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Put your OCZ drive into an Intel sata port. If it's connected to an As media port and you disable it, obviously it's not gonna be recognized by the the motherboard.


It is plugged into an Intel SATA port. I think. The board lists it as "P1".

*So, whatever guys, I fixed the problem on my own! After about 6 months!* In the "compatibility support module" one of the options was set to "UEFI and Legacy Oprom"- I changed this to "Legacy OPROM Only" and restarted, went in the BIOS and it allowed me to use my OCZ Agility IV in the boot order list. I also enabled Fast Boot, Fast Hardware Boot and disabled "Full Screen Logo" and set the POST timeout to 0. Now after the POST beep my monitors stay black for about 5 seconds, before "Starting Windows" comes up, which also takes about 5 seconds, and then I'm at the login screen. Going from POST beep to a fully loaded W7 desktop can't take more than about 30 seconds, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## SortOfGrim

awesome to hear you worked it out.








30sec boot time? You mean less than 10 sec, right?

edit: old snap

--

Other question: should I invest in higher MHz memory? I was thinking of 2400MHz, 8 or 16 GB, CL9.
Whatcha think?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> awesome to hear you worked it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30sec boot time? You mean less than 10 sec, right?
> 
> edit: old snap


--

Well, around 30 seconds from the POST beep to a fully loaded Windows desktop... that is, all my startup programs running. AIDA64 gadget, AI Suite II, Peerblock, Comodo Antivirus, Sapphire Trixx etc.
Quote:


> Other question: should I invest in higher MHz memory? I was thinking of 2400MHz, 8 or 16 GB, CL9.
> Whatcha think?


From what I hear, getting 16 gigs running at CAS 9 is difficult. Also, it would be quite expensive nowadays because RAM in general is expensive, I would think 16gb of RAM at that speed and timings would probably be ~$200. Ouch. (It might be cheaper to just get 8gb 2400mhz used, overvolt it and probably get it running at CAS9 or 10.)

If you want, I can do screenshots of my RAM bandwidth with my "Wonder RAM" at 1600mhz stock timings, and then at the overclock per my sig rig.


----------



## VeerK

My last BIOS time shows 3.2 seconds, hmmm.


----------



## neurotix

Enjoy. That's the difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz RAM.

I'm not sure how relevant this is for gaming, but it certainly makes a difference in CPU benchmarks (especially Cinebench).

I could test this out at some point by doing Valley and Cinebench runs but I'm doing other things right now. (It would probably also be a good idea to make a new thread about it.)


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. That's the difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz RAM.
> 
> I'm not sure how relevant this is for gaming, but it certainly makes a difference in CPU benchmarks (especially Cinebench).
> 
> I could test this out at some point by doing Valley and Cinebench runs but I'm doing other things right now. (It would probably also be a good idea to make a new thread about it.)


To get 4.5ghz did you use an insane cooler then? Cause even with H60 here i reach 65c with intel burn test at stock.

(temps tested with msi afterburner since other cpu temp readers showed like 85c lol )


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> To get 4.5ghz did you use an insane cooler then? Cause even with H60 here i reach 65c with intel burn test at stock.
> 
> (temps tested with msi afterburner since other cpu temp readers showed like 85c lol )


Sure, I can give you some info on this.

1st, if it says 85C than it most likely *IS* 85C. Because Haswell runs insanely hot. Especially if you have a 4770k with the crappy thermal paste instead of the new 4790k.

IntelBurnTest makes my chip run very hot, so does Prime95 at stock settings.

I use a H100i with Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal compound. So my cooling is good.

My chip, however, is a total dog, and requires 1.462v to remain stable at 4.5ghz. Most average chips don't need over 1.3v to do 4.5ghz, and some don't even need 1.2v.

I considered delidding, except that I think that temps aren't the issue. The issue is that the chip is not stable over 4.5ghz with any amount of voltage. I've tried 1.5v+ and it still wouldn't pass X264 at 4.6ghz. Meanwhile, my temps running X264 at 4.5ghz are around 90C, which is a normal load temp for Haswell. It doesn't pass 100C and start to throttle (which it did when I tried 4.6ghz 1.5v).

These voltages I'm throwing around might sound insane or even dangerous to experienced Intel overclockers. My excuse? I came from AMD, all my systems were AMD from 2009, I had Phenoms and Vishera. Those run some crazy voltages, so I'm not scared of giving a chip "moar power". I even ran my FX-8350 at 1.65v a few times (for 5.2ghz). I'm not really scared of frying my 4770k, because I could afford to get a 4790k in a few weeks time anyway, and chances are it would overclock higher than my dog chip and run cooler too. (So maybe I'm hoping it dies? Idunno.)

Anyway, if you want to stress your chip properly, you need X264. You can also use Prime95 if you go to custom and set both FFT sizes to 1344k. This will run much cooler than blend or any of the other settings.

Additionally, I use my 4770k for gaming, benching, and I run folding on my GPUs. Under all those loads it doesn't run very hot at all, around 50C. So...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. That's the difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz RAM.
> 
> I'm not sure how relevant this is for gaming, but it certainly makes a difference in CPU benchmarks (especially Cinebench).
> 
> I could test this out at some point by doing Valley and Cinebench runs but I'm doing other things right now. (It would probably also be a good idea to make a new thread about it.)


Thx for that. +rep You can post the results in my build log (link)
I'll post the results there


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump. double post


----------



## Phantomas 007

After Bios update should do clear CMOS ?


----------



## neurotix

Sure, will do. It might be a few days before I actually run the tests though. (*cough* I'm addicted to Xenogears on PS1 again...)

Is there anything specific that you want? I was thinking of doing some tests with RAM at 2400mhz 10-11-11, 1600mhz 11-11-11 (stock) and 1600mhz 7-8-7, to show the difference between low frequency/tight timing and high frequency/loose timing. (A lot of people think that low speed, tight timing is better. My experiences have proven otherwise. At least on AMD platforms.)


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> After Bios update should do clear CMOS ?


As a general rule, I always clear it before flashing, as well as after.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sure, will do. It might be a few days before I actually run the tests though. (*cough* I'm addicted to Xenogears on PS1 again...)
> 
> Is there anything specific that you want? I was thinking of doing some tests with RAM at 2400mhz 10-11-11, 1600mhz 11-11-11 (stock) and 1600mhz 7-8-7, to show the difference between low frequency/tight timing and high frequency/loose timing. (A lot of people think that low speed, tight timing is better. My experiences have proven otherwise. At least on AMD platforms.)


Nothing specific really. and thx again


----------



## sonarctica

Wow... You're a friggin wizard dude! Getting 50c under load in folding at 4.5 xD

Well, i think i will need to get a 5820k before i start some serious clocking







My last sucessfull clock was 3.5GHZ with i5-760







And my 3770k at 4.3ghz with auto volt xD (did not accept anything less than 1.3v with 4.3ghz)


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Wow... You're a friggin wizard dude! Getting 50c under load in folding at 4.5 xD
> 
> Well, i think i will need to get a 5820k before i start some serious clocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last sucessfull clock was 3.5GHZ with i5-760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 3770k at 4.3ghz with auto volt xD (did not accept anything less than 1.3v with 4.3ghz)


No no, you misunderstand. I fold on my 290s, not my i7. I *have* run folding on my i7 at 4.5ghz and temps were around 80C or so. I was saying 50C for gaming, benching and folding on my 290s.

4.3ghz Ivy Bridge is still like 4.8ghz Sandy Bridge. Those clocks should be great for gaming and probably won't bottleneck a single card.

You can probably push it further, but honestly you seem a little lost. If you want to pm me for advice I can try and help.

(Don't use the auto clock.)

Use X264 to stress test. Here, I uploaded it to my mediafire for you. Sorry the download is so big, it's this way because it encodes a 1080p video file. Run the "x264_stability_test.bat". Hit enter once. Type 9999 and hit enter. Enter 1 or 2 for 32-bit or 64-bit windows, and press enter twice. The benchmark should start.

If you can pass X264 for two hours you are probably stable. I would aim for 4.5ghz if you can. If x264 crashes, give the chip more voltage until it can pass it for two hours. Try not to exceed 1.4v or 100C temperature.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spritable

Hello guys. I need your help. After a cold boot the system loads automatically BIOS. If I reset or Esc, then the system loads into Windows without problems. This only happens like 2-3 times per 10 boots. And only happens when the CPU is overclocked. When everything is on default it does not happen.

My specs:
i7 4770K clocked at 4.4GHz at 1.25V (the issue happens even with lower clocks like 4.1 or 4.2 with lower voltage)
Noctua NH-D14 (I've tried swapping where the two fans are connected CPU_FAN or OPT_CPU)
Asus Maximus VI Hero
2x4GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3 1600 (not clocked) Auto BIOS timings 11-11-11-30 1600MHz
Asus GTX780 DC2OC (not clocked)
120GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD
500GB WD Black Series
ASUS DVD-RW
CM V850 PSU
Creative X-Fi Titanium

- I do not think it's the fans. I've tried to set the BIOS to ignore monitoring all fans - it happens again
- voltage is set to adaptive
- happens even when I use the ASUS automatic overclocking set either to 4.2 (1.22V) or 4.4 (1.26V)
- when this happens the Q-code is set to something that it is not in the codes listed in the manual - it's like "A2", but the "A" has one missing top left line, so it does not look like any letter. When the system runs Windows the Q-code is like "A0", but again the "A" has one missing top left line.
- first the BIOS was version 0903, then I updated to 1505 - happens with both versions

- the system with 4.4GHz is absolutely stable. I've used it with this clock more than 6 months. Never had BSOD or crash. The temps does not go above 80-81 degrees (it's high because of my silent case, which does not have good air flow - with side panels of it does not go above 72-73 degrees).

- could it be the USB devices I have attached?
- could it be the RAM? Should I set lower timings or higher voltage? Everything is set to auto now.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Psycogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spritable*
> 
> Hello guys. I need your help. After a cold boot the system loads automatically BIOS. If I reset or Esc, then the system loads into Windows without problems. This only happens like 2-3 times per 10 boots. And only happens when the CPU is overclocked. When everything is on default it does not happen.
> 
> .


IF it is stating overclock fail hit F! F2 to enter uefi then that is "different", indicates more a Ram or cpu OC fail. So it is less likely to be that kind of thing.

One possible for just going straight to UEFI is , It could do that when the UEFI does not find a boot device, because it "cant Boot" it just goes to the bios/uefi. Probably can do so when it does not find boot file items it expects with UEFI handoff junk too.

So one thing you could mess with is the "boot" section.
1) Lock in a single boot item, and remove all others out of that boot section i think that is 2 areas of the boot stuff.
(example: it is common for PCs to have the CD set for boot priority, avoid that to do this testing)

2) check how the Compatibility/legacy boot thing is set, and lock in ONE way there also , either UEFI boot or Legasy as needed.
Shut off all other boot methods (like the net boot and pci boot capability as possible to do so). This could also include turning off legasy for USB (if unneeded)..

This is not "the answer" , and it will take a few booting rounds to get it all set. It is just one way to manually control this one aspect of booting so it more likely does what it is supposed to do. It is just one possible way to get more clues as to what is occurring.

If you adjusted the Bclk to do the overclocking remember that it will also be clocking the pci bus which the drive controller is connected through, so it is possible that a bclk higher than 100 could also cause the disks to not be seen as quickly/easily. Just one more thing.

Notes: When the disks change, the UEFI up and refreshes all that stuff, and everything you did trimming boot items down and locking in can get lost. Appropriate to re-scan new items, inapproprite for it to be turning stuff on you manually turned off.
The LED showing A0 that we usually see (but not always) is that the sata Inited as one of the last things that occurs, something different shown there may also be an indication of a "what disk" boot thing.


----------



## thrgk

I am trying to connect a 6pin to the port above the top GPU to give more power to my gpu's since they are quad 7970s.

However, I have the pci-e express cable, however it doesnt reach so I got a 8pin adapter, so I plug in the 6+2 pins into the extender, and then the other end is 6+2, so I plug in just the 6 but when its plugged in, the computer wont start.

Do i need to enable it or something?

This port here


----------



## raven113

Honestly I don't know.

Nice board tho.

Heroes only have 3 slots for graphics so we don't have those power options.

Might have better luck here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1433976/official-asus-rog-maximus-vi-extreme-owners-club

good luck.


----------



## sonarctica

Do someone know why my motherboard won't enter intel raid manager?

I click ctrl + i when the message arrives, but it just ignores the commands and bots further...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Do someone know why my motherboard won't enter intel raid manager?
> 
> I click ctrl + i when the message arrives, but it just ignores the commands and bots further...


Do you have SATA set to RAID mode instead of AHCI?


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Do you have SATA set to RAID mode instead of AHCI?


Yep, also had the intel rapid thingy enabled, but when the rapid menu popped in, it just wouldn't enter.


----------



## GeneO

IDK then. Wish I could help, but I am using a BIOS mod that puts the Intel RAID configuration up as a separate tab in the Asus UEFI BIOS, so I can't fiddle with it

If you are adventurous, you might want to try it, it is fairly easy using UBU:

http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

I have also updated my RST option ROM and my CPU microcode to 1C and all is working like a champ.


----------



## Marc79

MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1603

New bios release


----------



## GeneO

Sounds like they only fixed a drive detection bug and added a auto overclock profile. Too bad they don't update RST OPROM etc.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Sounds like they only fixed a drive detection bug and added a auto overclock profile. Too bad they don't update RST OPROM etc.


Did you already update to the 1603 bios?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Did you already update to the 1603 bios?


No I haven't and probably will not. I just looked to see what RST oprom and microcode are in the file.


----------



## Peanuts4

Do you need to update to 1505 to get the new BIOS updater before you install 1603? Big file size difference that's why I ask.


----------



## GeneO

You can update from versions prior to 1505, but you might not get the latest Intel Management Engine firmware. If you want or need to update, you can download both the 1603 BIOS and the separate BIOS update utility and flash the BIOS and run the updater, order doesn't matter I believe.


----------



## Peanuts4

1603 add anything over 1505 really?
Also in the SATA driver section which drivers do I really need? Finally going to be installing this motherboard this week.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> 1603 add anything over 1505 really?
> Also in the SATA driver section which drivers do I really need? Finally going to be installing this motherboard this week.


With what CPU?


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> With what CPU?


i7-4770k


----------



## GeneO

For the 4770K you don't have to worry about the Intel Management Engine firmware version. You can always update that later if you wish. You should be fine updating to 1603 using the flashback USSB port ( or any other means).

For Sata drivers, use Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST) driver. Even if you are not using raid, it performs better than the Microsoft AHCI driver. The RST firmware in the 1603 BIOS is 12.7.0.1396,, so versions 12.7.x.x should work well, though later versions should work as well to, like those supplied by Asus for this MB:

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS+VI+HERO&p=1&s=45

Under Sata and RST driver.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You can update from versions prior to 1505, *but you might not get the latest Intel Management Engine firmware.* If you want or need to update, you can download both the 1603 BIOS and the separate BIOS update utility and flash the BIOS and run the updater, order doesn't matter I believe.


The what now? Never heard of it, what does it do and why wouldn't it update why you install a brand new bios?









Also: new member and year long owner of the Maximus Hero reproting in


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> The what now? Never heard of it, what does it do and why wouldn't it update why you install a brand new bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: new member and year long owner of the Maximus Hero reproting in


Welcome to the forums.

Well it is complicated. Intel Management Engine is meant to provide secure centralized remote control of BIOS settings in a corporate environment. But other parts of the BIOS depend on some of it's functions. In particular it has to know about the CPU for clock settings etc. For instance, if you have an older version of IME firmware that doesn't know about the 4790K, it won't boot with a 4790K. Applications like AISuite also use the IME interface and drivers to manipulate BIOS settings from Windows.

Manufacturers can specify that certain parts of the BIOS are not updated when you flash a new BIOS. Asus does not update IME with a flash except for one certain circumstance which I will get to. If you want to update IME firmware, you have to do it with a utility in Windows. That is one of the things the BIOS updater utility that Asus provides does - it checks the version of IME in the BIOS, and the version that came with the updater, and updates the IME firmware if it has a newer version.

The special case I mentioned above is using the flashback USB port to flash the BIOS *without a processor in the socket*. In this case the BIOS and IME will be flashed. If a processor is in the socket, IME won't be flashed.


----------



## Naluh

Thank you kind sir









Edit: I don't think I'm too happy with having to update the bios through a windows utility each time I flash a new BIOS though. Never cared much for updating the BIOS through the operating system.

On the other hand, having to take out my cpu is so bothersome (delidded my cpu to replace the standard Intel thermal paste with liquid metal, I'd hate to do that again every time I flash a bios) I guess I'll take my chances.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> Thank you kind sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't think I'm too happy with having to update the bios through a windows utility each time I flash a new BIOS though. Never cared much for updating the BIOS through the operating system.
> 
> On the other hand, having to take out my cpu is so bothersome (delidded my cpu to replace the standard Intel thermal paste with liquid metal, I'd hate to do that again every time I flash a bios) I guess I'll take my chances.


With or without cpu, you can update every Asus motherboard with USB Flashback feature. Minimum requirement is a power supply only connected to the motherboard.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> Thank you kind sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't think I'm too happy with having to update the bios through a windows utility each time I flash a new BIOS though. Never cared much for updating the BIOS through the operating system.
> 
> On the other hand, having to take out my cpu is so bothersome (delidded my cpu to replace the standard Intel thermal paste with liquid metal, I'd hate to do that again every time I flash a bios) I guess I'll take my chances.


You only need to update through Windows for new versions of IME, which is not that often and you really only may need to update IME if you are putting in a newer processor. The rest of the time just use the flashback. Also, you can update just the IME module from windows, leaving the rest of the BIOS untouched, so they can be done independently.

Also, I know flashback will only update the IME from the BIOS image file if there is no processor in the socket. If it is a new processor that your IME firmware version doesn't support, and hence won't boot, I don't know whether flashback will update the IME from the BIOS file or not (in other words whether an unsupported processor is treated the same as an empty processor socket).


----------



## Jurge92

Hi.

I updated to the latest BIOS 1603 and set my i5 4670K to 4.4GHz and voltage on Auto. As far as I can see, the voltage never goes beyond 1.28V. Temps stay below 60 degrees Celsius.

Should I just leave it like it is, or should I change something?


----------



## sweenytodd

You should lower the voltage until it's unstable or go for the higher overclock.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> These are the only drivers I installed:
> 
> 1. Intel_LAN_Win7_8_VER181590
> 2. Intel_USB3_Win7_VER25019
> 3. IRST_Win7-8_8-1_VER12801016. .


Do you even need to install chipset drivers anymore?

Do you guys install the following: Description Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.4.0.1026 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
File Size 255.97 MBytesupdate

I tried searching for Z87 drivers on Intel's site which of course didn't amount to much.


----------



## Vittoro

Can anyone tell me what the lenght between the 2 red PCIe ports? I'm going to install a second gpu with a waterblock and wondering how much space I have for the niples and tubing.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittoro*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the lenght between the 2 red PCIe ports? I'm going to install a second gpu with a waterblock and wondering how much space I have for the niples and tubing.


http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-terminals/ek-fc-terminal-dual-parallel-3-slot.html


----------



## Vittoro

It is not compatible with my gpu blocks. (or so I belive)
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html

Edit: But yeah, 60mm ish. Thanks


----------



## neurotix

Anyone know of any tricks for this board, a 4770k and DDR3 RAM running past 2400mhz?

I got a 2600mhz kit recently, but all the benchmarking utilities show a serious decrease in bandwidth at RAM speeds past 2400mhz.

At 2400mhz CAS10 I get around 35gbps Read bandwidth according to AIDA and Maxxmem. At 2600mhz CAS10 (what the kit is rated for) it's 23gbps Read bandwidth. The speeds at 2600mhz are similar to speeds I get running the kit at 1600mhz. I've had the RAM set it's timings via the XMP/SPD profile, and I've also set it manually. Same result. (All the bandwidth scores are lower in AIDA/Maxxmem, not just Read bandwidth, although at 2600mhz the latency is lower.)

I have a feeling the memory controller on my 4770k just can't handle it, but there's also a ton of options in the bios I haven't tried. I *have* tried "DRAM Additional Training" which said it was for very high frequency RAM, but this just made POST take much longer and gave no improvement in speeds.

The other possibility, I guess, is that the benchmarking utilities can't properly benchmark RAM past 2400mhz. I would find it odd though that AIDA64, Maxxmem and Geekbench all report a decrease in speed at 2600mhz. Interestingly enough, I get about the same performance or slightly better in Unigine Valley with the RAM at 2600mhz, as compared to 2400mhz. If I set it to 1600mhz with the same timings, I lose a few fps. I also tested it with Sleeping Dogs in Eyefinity and benchmarked it with fraps, and the performance level is similar between 2400mhz and 2600mhz. So it appears that the system isn't as slow as AIDA says in gaming.

This is the kit I have. For anyone too lazy to check, it's G.skill Trident X 2600mhz CAS10-12-12-31 2T.


----------



## clubfoot

When you change speeds from 1600 to 2400 to 2600 the timings "loosen" up,...unless you manually keep them the same you will see a performance drop off. 35gbs is what I also get on my 2400 G.Skill kit. what do you get on your Samsung kits?


----------



## pdasterly

why not just use xmp settings?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> At 2400mhz CAS10 I get around 35gbps Read bandwidth according to AIDA and Maxxmem. At 2600mhz CAS10 (what the kit is rated for) it's 23gbps Read bandwidth. The speeds at 2600mhz are similar to speeds I get running the kit at 1600mhz. *I've had the RAM set it's timings via the XMP/SPD profile, and I've also set it manually. Same result.* (All the bandwidth scores are lower in AIDA/Maxxmem, not just Read bandwidth, although at 2600mhz the latency is lower.)


Bolded for emphasis.

Regardless of whether I set timings manually, set the secondary and tertiary timings to "auto" so the board sets them, or use an XMP profile- AIDA64, Maxxmem and Geekbench all report a serious drop in bandwidth at speeds greater than 2400mhz. The odd thing about this, though, is that at higher frequency the latency still shows as being less. And some benchmarks get a performance boost above 2400mhz (Superpi and both Cinebenches). Gaming performance doesn't seem to be reduced either. There's a good difference in fps from running 1600mhz, to running 2400mhz and 2600mhz. Essentially, even though it says my bandwidth is 50% lower, and equal to 1600mhz RAM, I get the about the same fps with the RAM at 2600mhz as having it at 2400mhz. (If the bandwidth really was that low, I would expect less fps, and performance on par as running the RAM at 1600mhz.)

(I can take comparison screenshots if you want.)


----------



## clubfoot

Have you tried RealBench 2.2,...do two passes in benchmark at both ram speeds and compare.


----------



## Peanuts4

So I was trying to figure out what the difference between
Description Intel Chipset Driver V9.4.0.1017 File Size 255.81 MBytes and Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.4.0.1026 since they are almost the same size. They are the same thing essentially a compilation of drivers. You get the Chipset driver, USB driver, and Hotfix. No idea what the hotfix does.

I found this super confusing since the one file is titled Intel Driver and it's 255mb but if you got onto station-drivers you can get the chipset driver for less than 2mb. Moral of the story you can skip the 255mb file if you want newer driver or select it for the chipset, and usb drivers.

I'm still a bit confused but I basically think the INF is Intels chipset driver? Maybe someone can confirm please









On to the next thing.
I was very confused why ASUS's page lists Intel Intel RapidStart Technology Drivers without AHCI partway up the page. I assumed you would have to get them separately since Intel's for Rapidstart technology drivers do not list AHCI anywhere on the page. In the details on station driver it shows a ton of stuff in the Description but you will see "Subject : Windows 7/8 / 8.1 32 / 64bit DriverVer = 07/25 / 2014,13.2.4.1000 To : PCI \ VEN_8086 & DEV_8C02 & CC_0106.DeviceDesc = 'Intel (R) 8 Series / C220 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller" so I assume AHCI is included. I am not sure why AHCI is not mentioned on the Intel page but I can't be the only person confused by this.

Please if someone can confirm that these drivers do include AHCI please.









https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24293&lang=eng&ProdId=2101

Well I'm quite late to the party with this board, I bought it around Christmas to replace my Gigabyte board which I hates so so much. Then had a whole number of things come up. I work 6 days a week so I am usually quite out of the loop when it comes to drivers and chipsets and what not. I hope this might help someone else with their install.

Basically from reading people on here and advice from others all you really need are the following: The versions of course will be up to you.

Intel Z87 Chipset Drivers intel_inf_9.4.2.1019
intel_rst_13.2.4.1000
Intel_USB3_3.0.0.34
Intel Lan drivers 19.3

still confused what hotfix does


----------



## coelacanth

I thought that BIOS 1505 cured the clock bug but I guess it didn't.

I had an appointment this morning and was relying on my computer's clock before realizing that my clock was off by over an hour. I barely made it to the appointment.

So it seems that even with 1505 the clock bug still exists. I'll see if 1603 helps.

It's sad not to be able to rely on this motherboard for something as simple and fundamental as keeping time...

Is this a widespread issue with Asus boards?


----------



## neurotix

Hmm, I had the same problem with my board until I totally replaced the battery and the problem has not occurred since.

I just yanked the CR2032 battery from my Sega Saturn (which is basically new and was replaced a year or two ago) and put the one from my motherboard in the Saturn. Problem fixed.


----------



## Peanuts4

Sega Saturn FTW!


----------



## neurotix

Dragon Force <3

Saturn was pretty great, yeah.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1603
> 
> New bios release


Updated to 1603, 2 days ago.

As @GeneO mentioned updated AUTO overclock 4.4/4.6/*4.8*, they added 4.8 option to auto overclock feature, which I doubt anyone uses anyway.


----------



## neurotix

I updated to 1603 as well. Haven't noticed any problems so far, and my system overclocks the same. (Like ass.)

I just wanted Devil's Canyon support in case I eventually get a 4790k, and dump this low binned processor.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I updated to 1603 as well. Haven't noticed any problems so far, and my system overclocks the same. (Like ass.)
> 
> I just wanted Devil's Canyon support in case I eventually get a 4790k, and dump this low binned processor.


4.5GHz isn't that bad. My 4770k did 4.5GHz @1.296v, which is average for a 4770k, not that bad really. What voltage is yours at?


----------



## neurotix

Mine takes 1.462v to pass x264 for two hours and won't even boot into Windows at anything less than 1.3v. (It doesn't pass 95C in x264 and doesn't throttle, and it only runs around 50C in most games, so I'm okay.)

It absolutely refuses to do anything higher than 4.5ghz. 4.6ghz is unstable. I can't pass 3dmark physics tests, especially 3dmark11 without BSOD at 4.6ghz. That's with 1.5v. I came from AMD FX so I'm not afraid to push high voltages. Oddly enough, at 4.7ghz it's stable in some benches. It actually passes XTU but it does throttle, but I still got a higher score in XTU at 4.7 compared to 4.5.

I hate my chip and I almost considered RMA'ing when I first got it because of how much voltage it takes.


----------



## Marc79

Yeah not the best chip, pretty high voltage for 4.5GHz.

I see you have 2666 memory, that is pretty high frequency, did you first try running at stock 1333/1600 speed when overclocking core? You need a really good cpu to be able to run memory that high.


----------



## neurotix

Yes, well, I'm not going to explain it again. If you look a page or two back in this thread you can see the details about that RAM.

Long story short: it's fine at 2400mhz CAS10. 2600mhz and above I get less bandwidth scores in AIDA64 and Maxxmem, but I still notice a speed increase in some benchmarks, general usage, and games are more or less the same. I paid for 2600mhz RAM and so I'm going to run it at 2666mhz (it's a 2600 kit but does 2666 at the same timings just fine.)


----------



## Psycogeek

My Asus Hero board is finished, unless someone would like it or to repair it.
My post about the memory is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/2320#post_22727876
I spent Months on and off trying to get the memory to work again under ANY settings, and it would not.
Best i can figure is a power problem via the regulator things for the ram slots.
Massive testing shows it was not the memory training, it was not a stuck bios entry, it was not failed memory chips, not my power supply, it was not cpu pins, ot was not the cpu ETC, plus the voltage shows dropping on the dimm to 0v on thier software, which usually does not mean anything.
All the ram and cpu works perfect at the same speed and same voltage in the replacment gigabyte board i switched to. the same OS , the same case , the same screws even.

Possible causes by me.
It was full 32Gig of memory , other users have reported similar occurances with this 32 and even other boards, but they did not know the cause.
It was run at 1.65V, the combo all them chips and all that voltage for all that time, and (IMO) the power regulation started glitching tiny tiny ammounts.
It was run hard and run long, the computer was on 24-7 for the years it operated, many of the operations are ram intensive, the ram was very often filled all the way up by the windows system cache (file cache).
It was Always cooled , the prolima heat sink design has air (warm as it is) blowing through there constant.

I figure it is a capacitor, because the erroring is teeny tiny and rare , although it disrupts and destroys because of errors when moving data. it got worse once it started happening, it was not going to get better. Note, it would run 1 stick (no longer dual, no longer speedy) without any problems, but it getting worse will probably mean the problem will arise again.

That is about it, a followup of my post. It lived long enough i guess, but i really think that asus should look into it. Because the hero VII has the Same power capability, the options were the really nice Asus Deluxe board, or a gigabyte UD5H so I switched to the gigabyte..


----------



## Peanuts4

So I installed AI suite3, and I did the 4 way optimization. I'm not sure if newer BIOS help with this at all?
Anywho on this i7 4770K it bumped me up to 4.2Ghz how good would you guys say this is?
I saw in the TPU section there is an area to select Group tuning, do I need to select this at all? right now it shows the ratio as 42 for all the cores without it unchecked and when I ran cpuid and started doing things I saw my processor speed would bump to 4200Mhz.

I didn't change anything in the BIOS other than XMP for my memory and I did not change anything else in AIsuite 3, please let me know if I should. Also should I lock my processor to run at 4.XXGhz constantly or is that really just a waste of power do you guys think?

I was super super super reluctant, about this mobo. I swore off ASUS more than 10 years ago and after finally buying a Gigabyte board last year which I always wanted to try it turned out to be nothing but a huge disappointment. I feel like I went from a Jeep Patriot to a Lexus RX.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I installed AI suite3, and I did the 4 way optimization. I'm not sure if newer BIOS help with this at all?
> Anywho on this i7 4770K it bumped me up to 4.2Ghz how good would you guys say this is?
> I saw in the TPU section there is an area to select Group tuning, do I need to select this at all? right now it shows the ratio as 42 for all the cores without it unchecked and when I ran cpuid and started doing things I saw my processor speed would bump to 4200Mhz.
> 
> I didn't change anything in the BIOS other than XMP for my memory and I did not change anything else in AIsuite 3, please let me know if I should. Also should I lock my processor to run at 4.XXGhz constantly or is that really just a waste of power do you guys think?
> 
> I was super super super reluctant, about this mobo. I swore off ASUS more than 10 years ago and after finally buying a Gigabyte board last year which I always wanted to try it turned out to be nothing but a huge disappointment. I feel like I went from a Jeep Patriot to a Lexus RX.


Honestly, I would uninstall AiSuite III and head over to the Official Haswell Overclock Thread and learn about properly over clocking your chip.

Just a very brief overview of what I have done. I went into the BIOS, set my multiplier to 48 for all cores, set my cache core to 45 max 8 min, set adaptive voltage 1.xx for core and 1.xx for cache, and then tweaked my vring, dram, and set cpu package support for downclocking and undervolting for idle.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Honestly, I would uninstall AiSuite III and head over to the Official Haswell Overclock Thread and learn about properly over clocking your chip.
> 
> Just a very brief overview of what I have done. I went into the BIOS, set my multiplier to 48 for all cores, set my cache core to 45 max 8 min, set adaptive voltage 1.xx for core and 1.xx for cache, and then tweaked my vring, dram, and set cpu package support for downclocking and undervolting for idle.


I did that for my i5 4670 and UD4H, it gave me a rather bitter taste in my mouth OCing this series. AISuite seemed to do everything just fine and took like 2 minutes and it's stable. The only thing I'm really unsure about is the TPU section. I'll spend more time in the BIOS but I'm still getting used to this UEFI and where everything is right now. I guess for me my main thing is time. I work 6 days a week so in my off time I don't have a ton of time to tweak my system.

Someone mentioned previously the new BIOS had preset settings for a few speeds anyone try them out?


----------



## pdasterly

Having problem with pc. When I try to run prime95 the pc shutsdown.
Tried furmark, same result, pc shuts down as soon as test starts. Replaced psu with same result


----------



## pdasterly

problem solved, gpu drivers fixed problem


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> problem solved, gpu drivers fixed problem


Sounds like a major pain in the neck. You even replaced the power supply, and it was just the stupid graphics drivers? I'd be pissed!


----------



## pdasterly

neck? you mean ass. This machine is stressful, i just want to play some games


----------



## Peanuts4

So I noticed under Device Manager I have an Unknown device, it says under Value:
ACPI\PNP0A0A
*PNP0A0A

Anyone know what driver or whatnot fixes this?

Is it this? ASUS Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0?

Was just at the website, did they remove BIOS 1505 and 1603? I don't see them anymore. 1104 is showing as the newest.
http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## pdasterly

having problem with board. Pc is booting straight to bios, to get windows to boot I have to click discard changes in bios otherwise system restarts and boots back into bios. Also when I shutdown, the pc starts itself lol


----------



## chillidog

all rights lads i need some help here please.
set up: asus maximus hero vii,4790k,8 gig Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mhz, h110
under any normal circumstances i would be able to do oc in the bios but this motherboard got total new lay out and so many sections in there its scary.i have tried the asus auto oc i can get 4.6 at 1.32v by auto and 4.7 at 1.34v ,but the temps do go high in high 70's/80. i have also used the duel intelligent processors 5 in the ai suite i can leave the 4.7oc and adjust the voltage down to 1.28v and save the profile . am sure i can get the voltage down even more by manual oc in the bios .but i need some help where to start 1st.
i can say that in the asus suite 3 any profiles i saved say the 4.7 would not boot up at that always converts to the 4.6 ? any way i would be gratefull if someone could start us of where to start off doing it manual way
thx


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I noticed under Device Manager I have an Unknown device, it says under Value:
> ACPI\PNP0A0A
> *PNP0A0A
> 
> Anyone know what driver or whatnot fixes this?
> 
> Is it this? ASUS Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0?
> 
> Was just at the website, did they remove BIOS 1505 and 1603? I don't see them anymore. 1104 is showing as the newest.
> http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Don't you have the VI? The link you posted is for the VII.

The PNP0A0A is for the Asus AMD0A00 interface. You can install the AI Suite software and it will install a driver for it, or you can just ignore it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> all rights lads i need some help here please.
> set up: asus maximus hero vii,4790k,8 gig Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mhz, h110
> under any normal circumstances i would be able to do oc in the bios but this motherboard got total new lay out and so many sections in there its scary.i have tried the asus auto oc i can get 4.6 at 1.32v by auto and 4.7 at 1.34v ,but the temps do go high in high 70's/80. i have also used the duel intelligent processors 5 in the ai suite i can leave the 4.7oc and adjust the voltage down to 1.28v and save the profile . am sure i can get the voltage down even more by manual oc in the bios .but i need some help where to start 1st.
> i can say that in the asus suite 3 any profiles i saved say the 4.7 would not boot up at that always converts to the 4.6 ? any way i would be gratefull if someone could start us of where to start off doing it manual way
> thx


http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I noticed under Device Manager I have an Unknown device, it says under Value:
> ACPI\PNP0A0A
> *PNP0A0A
> 
> Anyone know what driver or whatnot fixes this?
> 
> Is it this? ASUS Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0?
> 
> Was just at the website, did they remove BIOS 1505 and 1603? I don't see them anymore. 1104 is showing as the newest.
> http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Did you try the Asus driver disk and update the driver? Last thing I installed was the 'Intel_SM_Bus_Chipset' driver that solved that "!" in Device manager. I got it from Intel's website, check for the correct chipset.

And you are looking at the Max *XII* Hero








http://www.asus.com/be-nl/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## chillidog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


thanks for posting this guide i already seen and its an good one but the UEFI is much different on the hero vii so much more sections etc etc,i guess i was hoping someone with the same motherboard could do an step by step guide to help us out


----------



## chillidog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> having problem with board. Pc is booting straight to bios, to get windows to boot I have to click discard changes in bios otherwise system restarts and boots back into bios. Also when I shutdown, the pc starts itself lol


you might need to do a full reinstall but 1st you might be best to remove cmos battery for an few mins replace then start all over


----------



## pdasterly

I cleared cmos. Will try reinstall later


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Did you try the Asus driver disk and update the driver? Last thing I installed was the 'Intel_SM_Bus_Chipset' driver that solved that "!" in Device manager. I got it from Intel's website, check for the correct chipset.
> 
> And you are looking at the Max *XII* Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/be-nl/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


I thought I had that installed, I'll look into it.
I have AIsuite installed so I don't think that's it unless it was one of the optional things to install. Since I have 1002 bios installed should I make the switch? Any real good improvements in the newer bios?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I thought I had that installed, I'll look into it.
> I have AIsuite installed so I don't think that's it unless it was one of the optional things to install. *Since I have 1002 bios installed should I make the switch?* Any real good improvements in the newer bios?


only if you experience issues and/or instabilities. So if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
edit: you could disable the driver or uninstall it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I thought I had that installed, I'll look into it.
> I have AIsuite installed so I don't think that's it unless it was one of the optional things to install. Since I have 1002 bios installed should I make the switch? Any real good improvements in the newer bios?


It is not any chipset driver. It is the Asus AMDA00 driver that is needed. Go to the Asus Hero VI download page and under "Utilities" you will find the AMDA00_ACPI driver, That is what is missing, but it is not essential to have it.

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS+VI+HERO&os=&hashedid=9JB5jBpArfvcpcNi


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> thanks for posting this guide i already seen and its an good one but the UEFI is much different on the hero vii so much more sections etc etc,i guess i was hoping someone with the same motherboard could do an step by step guide to help us out


What is missing and what would you like to know about? The most relevant configuration items are covered in that guide, most of the rest you don't want to mess with because there just isn't information available on them . If you can list some specific things you want to know about, maybe myself or someone else can help.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It is not any chipset driver. It is the Asus AMDA00 driver that is needed. Go to the Asus Hero VI download page and under "Utilities" you will find the AMDA00_ACPI driver, That is what is missing, but it is not essential to have it.
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS+VI+HERO&os=&hashedid=9JB5jBpArfvcpcNi


Edit: found it. Thanks


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> you might need to do a full reinstall but 1st you might be best to remove cmos battery for an few mins replace then start all over


performed clean install, system still boots straight to bios


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> performed clean install, system still boots straight to bios


Maybe already discussed but what are your boot priorities?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Maybe already discussed but what are your boot priorities?


I only have ssd connected, in sata port 1


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I only have ssd connected, in sata port 1


try a different boot drive.


----------



## pdasterly

when you say try different boot drive, do you mean different sata port? or another ssd drive(which I don't have)?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Maybe already discussed but what are your boot priorities?


There are two pins on the Motherboard that support the direct key functionality that allows you to boot directly to bios. Make sure they aren't shorted. Also make sure the direct key button isn't stuck depressed.


----------



## pdasterly

don't know how to check if shorted, there are no jumpers on them. Direct key seems fine, actually never touched it before, but it depresses(clicks) when touched


----------



## pdasterly

I disabled direct key in bios and that seemed to fix problem, does this mean board shorted out?

edit: pc boots to windows now but when I shutdown, pc starts right back up


----------



## GeneO

IDK, but it seems like you are on the right track..

You might try pulling out the CMOS battery, waiting a minuter, then putting it back in. You will loose your BIOS settings so should save them first.

What BIOS version?


----------



## pdasterly

windows 8.1 pro student
MAXIMUS VI HERO BIOS 1603
R9 290X 14.9


----------



## SortOfGrim

anybody experience a delayed start-up /hang caused by Asus dipawaymode.exe?
It doesn't happen all the time, mostly with cold boots.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> anybody experience a delayed start-up /hang caused by Asus dipawaymode.exe?
> It doesn't happen all the time, mostly with cold boots.


Nope, but then again, I don't use any of the bloatware that comes with the mobo


----------



## SortOfGrim

It was handy because I could set the pump lower than 60% and make my own profiles.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I disabled direct key in bios and that seemed to fix problem, does this mean board shorted out?
> 
> edit: pc boots to windows now but when I shutdown, pc starts right back up


Did you install Intel Rapid Storage driver? I think a certain version of that will cause that prob. Remove it for now and check


----------



## Peanuts4

Does anyone's computer not go into sleep mode? I can't seem to figure out what could be causing this.


----------



## SortOfGrim

yes, but I forced it not to. I changed the power options, and c-states in bios


----------



## Peanuts4

I'll have to look at c-states, what should they be for normal sleep mode and such? I don't need this machine running while I'm at work for 9 hours.


----------



## Peanuts4

Do I want EPU power saving mode enabled?
DMI Link ASPM Control I disabled as per a ROG guide, but what does this do I'm not really sure if I should have it disabled.
Also have you guys disabled your ASUS MultiCore Enhancement or no?

Ref: http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/

Thank you.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Do I want EPU power saving mode enabled?
> DMI Link ASPM Control I disabled as per a ROG guide, but what does this do I'm not really sure if I should have it disabled.
> Also have you guys disabled your ASUS MultiCore Enhancement or no?
> 
> Ref: http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/
> 
> Thank you.


EPU power saving mode, if I enable it I can't even boot into Windows. I get to the "Starting Windows" screen then it just locks up. So I'm not sure. I'd say try enabling it and see if you get into Windows, if you do, then hook it up to a Kill-a-watt meter and see if you get increased power savings.

DMI Link I have no idea about.

ASUS Multicore Enhancement should be enabled if you are going to overclock. What this does, is makes sure that ALL cores will turbo to max turbo clocks under load. If you disable it, then not all your cores will run at max frequency under load. I just leave mine set to auto. Also, I enable C-states and EIST and change my power options in Windows. The chip downclocks to 800mhz idle, and doing light tasks, but in games, benchmarks and stress tests it locks to a stable 4500mhz.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Peanuts4

I just cant seem to get this thing to sleep. When I make changes to power settings in windows 7 my sleep mode times keep changing. If I change them to 10 min monitor 15min computer for instance they keep resetting to 1 hour and 2 hours. I've never seen that before anyone have an idea?


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

guys I need help, I just got a Z97 Asus Maximus Hero VII Mobo. and I want to know what is the IMC voltage call on the bios, cause I need to bump the IMC for my 2400Mhz Ram for my CPU to be stable.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I just cant seem to get this thing to sleep. When I make changes to power settings in windows 7 my sleep mode times keep changing. If I change them to 10 min monitor 15min computer for instance they keep resetting to 1 hour and 2 hours. I've never seen that before anyone have an idea?


I have no clue, I think sleep is bugged on these boards, especially when overclocking.

My system will enter sleep, then not resume from sleep at all. The board will display some code (I forget which) then just never wake up fully to "A0".

Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> guys I need help, I just got a Z97 Asus Maximus Hero VII Mobo. and I want to know what is the IMC voltage call on the bios, cause I need to bump the IMC for my 2400Mhz Ram for my CPU to be stable.


I might be wrong, but I think IMC voltage is "System Agent Voltage". I believe the system agent handles all of the memory controller functions. You need to use the CPU System Agent Voltage (VCCSA), CPU Agent Analog I/O, and CPU Agent Digital I/O voltages. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking (Personally, I just add .255 volts to each of them so they run around 1.25v, I have no idea how safe this is or if it's too much or not enough. I haven't seen any real difference by tweaking it so for my current overclock I leave them alone. Someone else is going to have to help you or you're gonna have to research these values elsewhere.)


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I have no clue, I think sleep is bugged on these boards, especially when overclocking.
> 
> My system will enter sleep, then not resume from sleep at all. The board will display some code (I forget which) then just never wake up fully to "A0".
> 
> Good luck.
> I might be wrong, but I think IMC voltage is "System Agent Voltage". I believe the system agent handles all of the memory controller functions. You need to use the CPU System Agent Voltage (VCCSA), CPU Agent Analog I/O, and CPU Agent Digital I/O voltages. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking (Personally, I just add .255 volts to each of them so they run around 1.25v, I have no idea how safe this is or if it's too much or not enough. I haven't seen any real difference by tweaking it so for my current overclock I leave them alone. Someone else is going to have to help you or you're gonna have to research these values elsewhere.)


alright thanks, I will read the overclocking guide to see if I could get this thing stable.
oh one more thing, is 1.3 voltage safe for 24/7 use for haswell.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> alright thanks, I will read the overclocking guide to see if I could get this thing stable.
> oh one more thing, is 1.3 voltage safe for 24/7 use for haswell.


If you want to avoid degradation and heat issues, 1.3 is pretty much the consensus safe spot. Any more than that and you will probably run into OC issues later on down the road, but if you upgrade a lot or don't care then going over isn't the apocalypse. I personally run mine at 1.25V with Adaptive and have seen zero problems in 1.5 years FWIW.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> If you want to avoid degradation and heat issues, 1.3 is pretty much the consensus safe spot. Any more than that and you will probably run into OC issues later on down the road, but if you upgrade a lot or don't care then going over isn't the apocalypse. I personally run mine at 1.25V with Adaptive and have seen zero problems in 1.5 years FWIW.


ok I keep that in mind, thanks for the info







.


----------



## pdasterly

I have waterblocks for both mosfet and southbridge, what settings are modified to take advantage of the additional cooling?

also fixed restarting/boot up issue, turned out to be cheap led strips. must have grounded themselves to the case, machine works fine when I yanked lights


----------



## Sintezza

I have a small question about the Maximus 7 Hero.

Has anyone any experiance on how good or bad the DPC latency is with this particular board?


----------



## SortOfGrim

well, I'm not experiencing any issues with the 6. I tried dpclat.exe but it has compatibility issues with W8+.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> well, I'm not experiencing any issues with the 6. I tried dpclat.exe but it has compatibility issues with W8+.


Same here, pretty good and consistent latency on M6H,


----------



## Sintezza

Thanks guys


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sintezza*
> 
> Thanks guys


yw.

I just saw your post in one of the Z97's threads. I don't use the onboard sound on the Hero6 as it's just not as clear & loud as the Essence STX. However I do use the onboard(ish) on the Impact7 (like I have a choice) ..and it's slightly better than onboard but not as good as a (proper) dedicated card.


----------



## Naluh

Has there been any official Intel/asus statement if these boards will support Broadwell that any of you know of? I'm guessing "no" from my first glance at google but maybe I missed something


----------



## Sintezza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yw.
> 
> I just saw your post in one of the Z97's threads. I don't use the onboard sound on the Hero6 as it's just not as clear & loud as the Essence STX. However I do use the onboard(ish) on the Impact7 (like I have a choice) ..and it's slightly better than onboard but not as good as a (proper) dedicated card.


Yes i offcourse understand that a dedicated sound card will be allot better.
But still it seems that the Asus rog boards still have very nice feutures within theire supreme fx package.

The only thing that i am basicly concerned about is the dpc latency.
I´m currently on AMD and i want to upgrade to intel because my current Asus board, suffer from terrible high dpc latency issues, caused by the interferance of the crappy realtek lan chip.

But the main reason why im looking for the maximus 7 hero is because its offcourse a True 8 phase board.
Which means more overclocking stabillity and reliabillity, then some other boards that using 4 or 6 phases with doublers and crap..
And im also not realy a fan of killer lan..

As a girl i just want decent stuff


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> Has there been any official Intel/asus statement if these boards will support Broadwell that any of you know of? I'm guessing "no" from my first glance at google but maybe I missed something


To answer your question:
''Support for Devil's Canyon is enshrined in the 9 Series chipset. So is compatibility with Broadwell, Intel's next-gen desktop CPU. Broadwell is a die-shrunk version of Haswell built on 14-nm fabrication technology. The first Broadwell chips for the LGA1150 desktop socket are expected late this year or early next, and they should plug into 9-series motherboards without issue. They won't work with older 8-series products, though.''

Source
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sintezza*
> 
> Yes i offcourse understand that a dedicated sound card will be allot better.
> But still it seems that the Asus rog boards still have very nice feutures within theire supreme fx package.
> 
> The only thing that i am basicly concerned about is the dpc latency.
> I´m currently on AMD and i want to upgrade to intel because my current Asus board, suffer from terrible high dpc latency issues, caused by the interferance of the crappy realtek lan chip.
> 
> But the main reason why im looking for the maximus 7 hero is because its offcourse a True 8 phase board.
> Which means more overclocking stabillity and reliabillity, then some other boards that using 4 or 6 phases with doublers and crap..
> And im also not realy a fan of killer lan..
> 
> As a girl i just want decent stuff


There is nothing wrong with doubled 4/6 phases







I'm pretty sure the M7H will run with good latency, currently running a M6H around 35 µs.


----------



## Sintezza

Thanks that good to read.

at least its allot better then the 2000+ us that i get...


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> To answer your question:
> ''Support for Devil's Canyon is enshrined in the 9 Series chipset. So is compatibility with Broadwell, Intel's next-gen desktop CPU. Broadwell is a die-shrunk version of Haswell built on 14-nm fabrication technology. The first Broadwell chips for the LGA1150 desktop socket are expected late this year or early next, and they should plug into 9-series motherboards without issue. They won't work with older 8-series products, though.''


Thanks for the info.









And damn you Intel!


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Comon logic says that Broadwell will work with Z87 Motherboards just with a BIOS update. Like the way Ivy bridge worked on Z68 Chipset Motherboards.It's up to the vendors. Intel should want this because the larger the support the larger the Cpu sales will be.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Any settings for this motherboard to o/c the 4770k ?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Any settings for this motherboard to o/c the 4770k ?


If you want better help, you should ask for help *HERE.*


----------



## GeneO

There is also:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## LandonAaron

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I own a Asus Maximus VII Hero motherboard and couldn't find an owners thread for it. For some reason I cant get the front panel USB 3.0 header to work on my board. The 20 pin USB 3.0 cord is keyed so it can only plug in one way, so I'm sure I plugged it in correctly. I have also installed the USB 3.0 driver, and the USB 3.0 boost software and still whenever I plug a device into the USB 3.0 front panel ports they do not work. The flash drive I have has a little indicator light on it, that lights up whenever it plugs in, and when plugged into the front usb 3.0 ports it does not even light up, so it would appear no power is being sent out over the line. The USB 2.0 ports on the front of the case work fine. The case is an Antec 1100 and the cord for these 2 USB 3.0 ports has both a USB 3.0 plug, and a USB 2.0 plug at the end. You are only suppose to use one or the other depending on what type of motherboard you have. My previous board didn't support USB 3.0 so I just used the USB 2.0 plug and it always worked fine. This is my first time trying the USB 3.0 plug.

Is there something I need to enable in the BIOS to turn on the 20 pin header?

Is there some way I can test if it is the case or the motherboard that is the problem?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I own a Asus Maximus VII Hero motherboard and couldn't find an owners thread for it. For some reason I cant get the front panel USB 3.0 header to work on my board. The 20 pin USB 3.0 cord is keyed so it can only plug in one way, so I'm sure I plugged it in correctly. I have also installed the USB 3.0 driver, and the USB 3.0 boost software and still whenever I plug a device into the USB 3.0 front panel ports they do not work. The flash drive I have has a little indicator light on it, that lights up whenever it plugs in, and when plugged into the front usb 3.0 ports it does not even light up, so it would appear no power is being sent out over the line. The USB 2.0 ports on the front of the case work fine. The case is an Antec 1100 and the cord for these 2 USB 3.0 ports has both a USB 3.0 plug, and a USB 2.0 plug at the end. You are only suppose to use one or the other depending on what type of motherboard you have. My previous board didn't support USB 3.0 so I just used the USB 2.0 plug and it always worked fine. This is my first time trying the USB 3.0 plug.
> 
> Is there something I need to enable in the BIOS to turn on the 20 pin header?
> 
> Is there some way I can test if it is the case or the motherboard that is the problem?


Either the cable is the problem or the actual mobo header, only way to find out which is to test whether a new 3.0 cable works on the header. should be pretty cheap to test it out.


----------



## LandonAaron

I am coming from a x58 chipset board that had triple channel memory, and have three 4 gb sticks. Reading the motherboards manual it sounds like I can install two of the stick in the red Dimms and use them in dual channel configuration and place the left over third stick in the first black DIMM and have it run single channel. Currently I am must running with 8 GB, should I try adding the third stick for 12GB or will I get better performance just running 8GB?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I am coming from a x58 chipset board that had triple channel memory, and have three 4 gb sticks. Reading the motherboards manual it sounds like I can install two of the stick in the red Dimms and use them in dual channel configuration and place the left over third stick in the first black DIMM and have it run single channel. Currently I am must running with 8 GB, should I try adding the third stick for 12GB or will I get better performance just running 8GB?


It will run better with dual channel 8GB only.


----------



## trickeh2k

Ahh, so there isn't any vii hero thread. Alright... I noticed there was a new bios out for my mobo that stated "improved performance". Extremely vague if you ask me. Anyone knows what it means or where you can find more info with the current bios version? Couldn't find any upon googling. Would be interesting to see if someone who flashed it to show some results if there is any. Currently running 1002 on mine and have a slight problem with the ram... not sure what it is really but if i do a cold boot the computer usually gets stuck with the error message 15 on the mobo. After one, up to five reboots it does by itself it eventually boots without any problems and i've never encountered any other problems such as bsods or unexpected crashes while gaming, rendering or just doing other stuff.

Happens regardless of memory running at 1600Mhz or 2400Mhz so not really sure what's going on here. Anyways, anyone who's tried the latest bios. Worth flashing or should I stick with my old one?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ahh, so there isn't any vii hero thread. Alright... I noticed there was a new bios out for my mobo that stated "improved performance". Extremely vague if you ask me. Anyone knows what it means or where you can find more info with the current bios version? Couldn't find any upon googling. Would be interesting to see if someone who flashed it to show some results if there is any. Currently running 1002 on mine and have a slight problem with the ram... not sure what it is really but if i do a cold boot the computer usually gets stuck with the error message 15 on the mobo. After one, up to five reboots it does by itself it eventually boots without any problems and i've never encountered any other problems such as bsods or unexpected crashes while gaming, rendering or just doing other stuff.
> 
> Happens regardless of memory running at 1600Mhz or 2400Mhz so not really sure what's going on here. Anyways, anyone who's tried the latest bios. Worth flashing or should I stick with my old one?


Why would you stick with your current bios if you know you have a problem with it?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Why would you stick with your current bios if you know you have a problem with it?


Well, it's only boot-up problems and I thought the general consensus was to not update your bios (however I find it odd not to when it's an official update).


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Well, it's only boot-up problems and I thought the general consensus was to not update your bios (however I find it odd not to when it's an official update).


The general consensus is not to update the bios when everything is working perfectly fine.


----------



## VeerK

I hate double posting, but in general, guys if you post your problems and get responses to test, please follow up if they helped or where you are now. By posting your issues, other people who have them and use Google will be redirected here and it would be helpful for them to see if the problems were solved.

Thanks.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Well, it's only boot-up problems and I thought the general consensus was to not update your bios (however I find it odd not to when it's an official update).


Your RAM timings are what's causing boot up problems. Even if you're running XMP timings the RAM may not be as compatible with the board at those timings as it needs to be. It may work once you get it to POST, but ASUS boards are just really really finicky about RAM.

I always update my BIOS on these boards when a new version comes out. It may actually solve your issue. Do it from the BIOS itself by putting the new BIOS on a USB flash stick. They are almost always intentionally vague about the changes.

If you still have the same results after flashing the BIOS, you will need to play with the RAM timings and "loosen" them. Either the main 10-10-12-28-2 timings need to be changed to 10-12-12-31-2 or you might be able to get away with a few tweaks to the secondary timings below.


----------



## mcg75

I'm on the latest bios with mine. Updated because I had a SLI issue that turned out not to be anything to do with the board.

I've found the latest bios lets me OC to 4.5 on a 4770k with slightly lower voltage than before.


----------



## LandonAaron

I read on the ASUS boards people were having trouble with the latest version BIOS for Hero VII (1208 I think). I just used the EZ Update program to update my BIOS, because I trust it, and was too lazy to look up the procedure for manually doing it. It worked fine, but what I found surprising was that it updated me to 1104 instead of 1208 the newest version. I usually update to the latest BIOS, as it would seem the latest version usually offer the best stability.


----------



## f4lcon

So, I've been having lots of trouble with my system that uses this board:

Asus Maximus Vi Hero
4670k
8gb ram (passes night-long memtest)
Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
Antec 850 Watts PSU (~5 years old, never had a problem with it though)
2x Asus 5870 Crossfire
1TB WD Black
Corsair 800D case
Corsair H100i
Now I get very RANDOM bsods at BOOT, just before the Windows login. The error code points to a boot device not accessible. It seems to happen more on cold boots. I can just shut it down then just start it back and it works fine. Sometimes, it will boot up to Windows and not show the WD Black drive (Windows is installed on the 830 SSD).

I've tried so many things which didn't work:

Removing GPUs and running from the onboard video
Changing SATA cables
Removing DVD drive
Bypassing the 800D backplane
Changing CPU powerbar
Install SATA drivers from the ASUS website (ASMedia, Intel)
Unplugging the H100i USB connection
Also, I once used a Corsair Link Commander in this computer. I hated it, and some months ago smoke came out of the Lightning node. I completely removed ths p.o.s. but am wondering if this could have damaged the motherboard.

So far, I'm suspecting the following:

SSD: Very unlikely since sometimes it'll boot and miss only the WD Black drive...
The H100i Pump is connected to SATA power from the PSU. Could it pull out too much current from the PSU at boot?
Intermittent PSU problem?
And finally: bugged ASUS board?
I'm heavily suspecting the board since I pretty much tested everything else. Anyone have other ideas? Has it ever happened to other owners of this board?
Thanks


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f4lcon*
> 
> So, I've been having lots of trouble with my system that uses this board:
> 
> Asus Maximus Vi Hero
> 4670k
> 8gb ram (passes night-long memtest)
> Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
> Antec 850 Watts PSU (~5 years old, never had a problem with it though)
> 2x Asus 5870 Crossfire
> 1TB WD Black
> Corsair 800D case
> Corsair H100i
> Now I get very RANDOM bsods at BOOT, just before the Windows login. The error code points to a boot device not accessible. It seems to happen more on cold boots. I can just shut it down then just start it back and it works fine. Sometimes, it will boot up to Windows and not show the WD Black drive (Windows is installed on the 830 SSD).
> 
> I've tried so many things which didn't work:
> 
> Removing GPUs and running from the onboard video
> Changing SATA cables
> Removing DVD drive
> Bypassing the 800D backplane
> Changing CPU powerbar
> Install SATA drivers from the ASUS website (ASMedia, Intel)
> Unplugging the H100i USB connection
> Also, I once used a Corsair Link Commander in this computer. I hated it, and some months ago smoke came out of the Lightning node. I completely removed ths p.o.s. but am wondering if this could have damaged the motherboard.
> 
> So far, I'm suspecting the following:
> 
> SSD: Very unlikely since sometimes it'll boot and miss only the WD Black drive...
> The H100i Pump is connected to SATA power from the PSU. Could it pull out too much current from the PSU at boot?
> Intermittent PSU problem?
> And finally: bugged ASUS board?
> I'm heavily suspecting the board since I pretty much tested everything else. Anyone have other ideas? Has it ever happened to other owners of this board?
> Thanks


led strips grounded to my case, system would reboot after shutdown, I disabled directkey to get system working properly. Cheap led burned out something on the mobo. I can manage without directkey so It hasen't been an issue, yet


----------



## electro2u

@F4lcon
Raise the cpu input voltage. Try 2.0-2.1v There are several to mess with.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> @F4lcon
> Raise the cpu input voltage. Try 2.0-2.1v There are several to mess with.


Terrible advice.
Using such High input voltage is not advisable on air or even water.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Terrible advice.
> Using such High input voltage is not advisable on air or even water.


Read your BIOS guide before telling people they are giving bad advice please. 2.0-2.1v vccin isn't particularly high at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics*
> Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage)
> The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components.
> 
> When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.30 probably 1.35v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is uncharted territory, but for my personal overclock, a Vcore of 1.42 required Vccin of 2.15v for stability. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead. No benefits have been recorded by tweaking the "initial input voltage" setting.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Your RAM timings are what's causing boot up problems. Even if you're running XMP timings the RAM may not be as compatible with the board at those timings as it needs to be. It may work once you get it to POST, but ASUS boards are just really really finicky about RAM.
> 
> I always update my BIOS on these boards when a new version comes out. It may actually solve your issue. Do it from the BIOS itself by putting the new BIOS on a USB flash stick. They are almost always intentionally vague about the changes.
> 
> If you still have the same results after flashing the BIOS, you will need to play with the RAM timings and "loosen" them. Either the main 10-10-12-28-2 timings need to be changed to 10-12-12-31-2 or you might be able to get away with a few tweaks to the secondary timings below.


Alright, thanks I'll look into it. I'll also skip the ezflash and do it from a stick instead the good 'ol fashioned way







I'll post back when it's done to see if there's any change but what you're saying seems reasonable.


----------



## f4lcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Read your BIOS guide before telling people they are giving bad advice please. 2.0-2.1v vccin isn't particularly high at all.


Increased VCCIN to 1.95V yesterday, board went fine for like 20 boots and got the BSOD again this morning


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Read your BIOS guide before telling people they are giving bad advice please. 2.0-2.1v vccin isn't particularly high at all.


I can confirm, I've been running 2.1 since I got this mobo and cpu (august) and have not had any stability issues or likewise. Followed that same guide.

UPDATE:

Flashed the latest revision yesterday and it seems to work just fine. Although I did it very late at night so I haven't had the chance to really test it out. Was hopeful that I could push the extra 100Mhz and just tried quickly with the same settings as I have with my 4,6 but it failed instantly. So still rocking 4.6 but from what I noticed in the few boot attempts it never got stuck on 15 error post.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f4lcon*
> 
> Increased VCCIN to 1.95V yesterday, board went fine for like 20 boots and got the BSOD again this morning


Is the temperature cold this morning? Sounds like a cold system issue.

Check out this guide from Raja over at ROG forums (might take a while to load):
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
Do a search for the word "cold"
He gives several tips for help with unstable memory during "cold system" boots.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Is the temperature cold this morning? Sounds like a cold system issue.
> 
> Check out this guide from Raja over at ROG forums (might take a while to load):
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> Do a search for the word "cold"
> He gives several tips for help with unstable memory during "cold system" boots.


Save yourself some sanity and RMA


----------



## LandonAaron

I have a question hopefully someone will be able to answer. The date on my computer keeps changing itself to one day in the future. Like right now it is says today is 11-19-2014. It has been doing this everyday since I built the computer. Everyday I change it to the correct date, and then it will change itself back. I already changed when I woke up this morning and now at lunch it is already showing 11-19 again. Starting to piss me off. Is there something I need to adjust in BIOS. I have been using Windows 7 for years and never experienced such a bug.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I have a question hopefully someone will be able to answer. The date on my computer keeps changing itself to one day in the future. Like right now it is says today is 11-19-2014. It has been doing this everyday since I built the computer. Everyday I change it to the correct date, and then it will change itself back. I already changed when I woke up this morning and now at lunch it is already showing 11-19 again. Starting to piss me off. Is there something I need to adjust in BIOS. I have been using Windows 7 for years and never experienced such a bug.


Is your BIOS version updated? Try flashing your BIOS to latest version from within the UEFI itself using a USB flash drive. You'll have to rename the file you download from the ASUS website to M6H.cap iirc.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Read your BIOS guide before telling people they are giving bad advice please. 2.0-2.1v vccin isn't particularly high at all.


Oh I've read that thread before, in the same text you Quoted OP said that above 2.2V is uncharted territory.
While some people do push 2.0-2.1V on air/water. It is not advisable.

Lets see something from ASUS shall we?
http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
Quote:


> The Key Lesson: VCCIN = +0.4 VCore
> 
> Intel defines the VCCIN specification (called the 'Eventual CPU input voltage' in the ROG BIOS) in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V - not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature
> 
> As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.


Hell, people @ Hwbot Bin their CPUs on air with 1.85 to 1.9V.
Max people go on LN2 is 2.4V as far as I remember reading. I will try to find the post later if I can.

When people on Ln2 are using around 2.4V, you should judge where you should be on Ambient.
Personally, I have found that the higher you push the Input Voltage, the Hotter the CPU runs.

Eagerly waiting your response.


----------



## VeerK

For reference, my VCCIN is nowhere near 2.0, and having tested it out, stability suffers in a parabolic curve. You gain nothing but decreasing lifespan of your chip and tons of heat going that high. Unless you're pushing over 1.4V, you should look at other things to get OC stability.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Oh I've read that thread before, in the same text you Quoted OP said that above 2.2V is uncharted territory.
> While some people do push 2.0-2.1V on air/water. It is not advisable.
> 
> Lets see something from ASUS shall we?
> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> Hell, people @ Hwbot Bin their CPUs on air with 1.85 to 1.9V.
> Max people go on LN2 is 2.4V as far as I remember reading. I will try to find the post later if I can.
> 
> When people on Ln2 are using around 2.4V, you should judge where you should be on Ambient.
> Personally, I have found that the higher you push the Input Voltage, the Hotter the CPU runs.
> 
> Eagerly waiting your response.


Can only say that's a much better argument than "Terrible advice".


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Oh I've read that thread before, in the same text you Quoted OP said that above 2.2V is uncharted territory.
> While some people do push 2.0-2.1V on air/water. It is not advisable.
> 
> Lets see something from ASUS shall we?
> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> Hell, people @ Hwbot Bin their CPUs on air with 1.85 to 1.9V.
> Max people go on LN2 is 2.4V as far as I remember reading. I will try to find the post later if I can.
> 
> When people on Ln2 are using around 2.4V, you should judge where you should be on Ambient.
> Personally, I have found that the higher you push the Input Voltage, the Hotter the CPU runs.
> 
> Eagerly waiting your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Can only say that's a much better argument than "Terrible advice".
Click to expand...

I actually agree with you about that.
Should have put some information source in my first post. I was just being too lazy.

I mean ASUS' estimates are a bit conservative here as they also suggest not going above 1.5V in the mem. That would kill all the high performance DDR3 market. But I think up to 2.0V is fine for high OC, 2.1V is stretching it far.
And anything above is just asking for degradation.


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone else have 780 SLI with the Hero, I'd like to ask a few questions


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone else have 780 SLI with the Hero, I'd like to ask a few questions


Does 290x crossfire count?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone else have 780 SLI with the Hero, I'd like to ask a few questions


I did about 6 months ago, why?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Does 290x crossfire count?


I'm afraid not, unless your boot time with the Hero drops when you enable crossfire.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I did about 6 months ago, why?


Probably a moot point now since the current crop of drivers didn't exist then. My boot time with the Hero hangs 24 seconds as soon as I enable SLI with the 780s on the new drivers, and hangs 2 seconds on the old drivers. I'm curious if this is a Hero issue since no one on the GeForce forums is causing a hell storm.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I'm afraid not, unless your boot time with the Hero drops when you enable crossfire.
> Probably a moot point now since the current crop of drivers didn't exist then. My boot time with the Hero hangs 24 seconds as soon as I enable SLI with the 780s on the new drivers, and hangs 2 seconds on the old drivers. I'm curious if this is a Hero issue since no one on the GeForce forums is causing a hell storm.


sounds like a uefi gop bios issue. Take the bios from the gpu in your top slot and flash it to the gpu in your bottom slot.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> sounds like a uefi gop bios issue. Take the bios from the gpu in your top slot and flash it to the gpu in your bottom slot.


Been there, done that. First thing I tried actually, have experience with the whole skyn3t issue a while back.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Been there, done that. First thing I tried actually, have experience with the whole skyn3t issue a while back.


Ah, darn, was hoping to hit it straight off.
Can you screenshot your Boot UEFI settings from BIOS?
Is it a UEFI install of Windows 8.1?
Is SecureBoot active?
Are you using CSM (Compatibility Support Module)?


----------



## VeerK

Don't have access to my PC atm, but full UEFI fast boot options enabled (fast boot, boot drive only, etc)
Yes, 8.1 GPT UEFI mode
SecureBoot always loaded.
CSM disabled (enabled doesn't help either)

The boot hang only occurs when SLI is enabled in NVControl panel so it has to be some sort of communication issue or a check that is occurring that normally doesn't. 344.75 is the worst driver yet.


----------



## LandonAaron

The motherboard manual states:

"You may install varying memory sizes in Channel A and Channel B. The system maps the total size of the lower-sized channel for the dual-channel configuration. Any excess memory from the higher-sized channel is then mapped for single channel operations."

So if I have three 4GB modules (I do), I should be able to use all three without losing dual channel operation. But I guess the question is whether it will hurt performance or not. It seems that the problem would still be that you don't know how Windows is going to allocate the 12gb of memory. I mean I doubt Windows will be smart enough to try and utilize the 8GB of dual channel memory first, and will more likely just randomly allocate to all 12gb equally. So there is in theory I will be running with 66% dual channel and 33% single channel memory, but I will also have 33% more memory.

I don't really use much memory intensive applications. And I just want good gaming performance, but I want to utilize the stuff I already own the best I can. So what do you guys think should I run with the third module or not?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> The motherboard manual states:
> 
> "You may install varying memory sizes in Channel A and Channel B. The system maps the total size of the lower-sized channel for the dual-channel configuration. Any excess memory from the higher-sized channel is then mapped for single channel operations."
> 
> So if I have three 4GB modules (I do), I should be able to use all three without losing dual channel operation. But I guess the question is whether it will hurt performance or not. It seems that the problem would still be that you don't know how Windows is going to allocate the 12gb of memory. I mean I doubt Windows will be smart enough to try and utilize the 8GB of dual channel memory first, and will more likely just randomly allocate to all 12gb equally. So there is in theory I will be running with 66% dual channel and 33% single channel memory, but I will also have 33% more memory.
> 
> I don't really use much memory intensive applications. And I just want good gaming performance, but I want to utilize the stuff I already own the best I can. So what do you guys think should I run with the third module or not?


No. Use 8gb in dual channel and that's it for optimal performance.


----------



## LandonAaron

Does DTS Neo: PC work with games? Will it encode games in DTS format as I play so that I can connect my surround sound receiver to my computer via SPDIF?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Does DTS Neo: PC work with games? Will it encode games in DTS format as I play so that I can connect my surround sound receiver to my computer via SPDIF?


Sounds like yamaha? If so yes, neo 6 is just an additional soundfield. My order of choice is DTS>Dolby Digital> god forbid I have any two channel content, Neo 6


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Sounds like yamaha? If so yes, neo 6 is just an additional soundfield


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Sounds like yamaha? If so yes, neo 6 is just an additional soundfield


No I mean in the Supreme FX Realtek Audio Driver software for the motherboard. Sorry I should have specified. It has an option for using an optical connection. On soundcards and motherboards I have used in the past the DTS options usually would only work on Movies and Music, and you had to use Dolby Digital Live encoding for games. This board doesn't seem to have a Dolby Digital Live option, so I am wondering if this DTS NEO PC option will work.

Honestly I would rather just us analog, but one of the analog jacks on my receiver is broken. I am currently using the receiver in my living room to power some bass shakers, but thinking of moving it to the study and hooking up some surround sound for the PC.

Edit:, Disclaimer: I actually have the Asus Maximus VII Hero, but the VI and the VII seem to have almost identical features and there is no club for the VII


----------



## pdasterly

neo 6 is a simulated surround from 2 channel, It competes against pro logic 2. Basically makes 6 channels from 2


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> neo 6 is a simulated surround from 2 channel, It competes against pro logic 2. Basically makes 6 channels from 2


Im not talking about NEO 6 on a reciever. Im talking about DTS NEO: PC on sound cards. It isn't a listening format like pro logic. It is a digital encoding technology for passing multichannel audio over an SPDIF line. It competes with Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## LandonAaron

Forget that I ever used the word DTS. Let me ask this another way. Can you use the Optical out connection on the back of the motherboard to connect to a receiver for surround sound for games? Or does the optical out only work for Movies and Music?


----------



## Tempestwolf

Maybe one if you guys can help so i don't slap my pc with a bat lol... Dont worry i wont... Just the motherboard.

I updated my bios to the latest to support the i7 4790k.. Right now im using a i5 4570.. i tried the bios 1603 My i5 reads In windows at 3.4 ghz turbo and the bios only sees it at 3.4 ghz as well. I tried 1505 as well and it does the same thing But 1505 sees 3.6 ghz in the bios but in windows it clocks at 3.4 with a multiplier of 99.8x34 its supposed to be 100.0x36 . I tried the old 1402 bios and its fine.Sees it at 3.6 ghz 100.0x36. Is the new bios versions meant for the new i7's and i5? aka 4690k and i7 4790k? is that why my i5 runs wrong? Am i going to have any issues with my motherboard and the new i7 4790k? Should i just get rid of this hero and get a Hero VII?

Some of the stepps ive seen to run the cpu on other forums looks like a huge Blister waiting to pop. Make sure this is updated in windows.. well what if i have to reinstall windows? soo many unanswered questions lol....

I tried CPU benchmarking to see if it will go past 3.4 ghz and it wont.

i tried resetting the bios loading optimal etc same results.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempestwolf*
> 
> Maybe one if you guys can help so i don't slap my pc with a bat lol... Dont worry i wont... Just the motherboard.
> 
> I updated my bios to the latest to support the i7 4790k.. Right now im using a i5 4570.. i tried the bios 1603 My i5 reads In windows at 3.4 ghz turbo and the bios only sees it at 3.4 ghz as well. I tried 1505 as well and it does the same thing But 1505 sees 3.6 ghz in the bios but in windows it clocks at 3.4 with a multiplier of 99.8x34 its supposed to be 100.0x36 . I tried the old 1402 bios and its fine.Sees it at 3.6 ghz 100.0x36. Is the new bios versions meant for the new i7's and i5? aka 4690k and i7 4790k? is that why my i5 runs wrong? Am i going to have any issues with my motherboard and the new i7 4790k? Should i just get rid of this hero and get a Hero VII?
> 
> Some of the stepps ive seen to run the cpu on other forums looks like a huge Blister waiting to pop. Make sure this is updated in windows.. well what if i have to reinstall windows? soo many unanswered questions lol....
> 
> I tried CPU benchmarking to see if it will go past 3.4 ghz and it wont.
> 
> i tried resetting the bios loading optimal etc same results.


I'm not sure what your asking. So your problem is that the BIOS to support the 4790k gives you a 200mhz lower clock speed on your 4570? Well your fixing to replace the 4570 anyway right?


----------



## Tempestwolf

yeah i am. i just wanna know if what its doing is normal.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempestwolf*
> 
> yeah i am. i just wanna know if what its doing is normal.


Probably is, but it would be difficult to get complete confirmation on that. I do not think it is totally surprising that a newer BIOS built only to support Devil's Canyon is hurting performance on a 4570. Most consumers with a locked (non-K) i5 would never update their BIOS.

At any rate, I've run a 4790k on the BIOS you are now using on the M6H and it worked great.


----------



## Tempestwolf

you are right. the new bios is for the i7 my clock speeds are right and its working perfectly No problems what so ever. I was kinda hoping Id have a problem so i could get a new mobo ROFl OH wellll! Thanks guys!


----------



## LandonAaron

In device manager I have an unknown device that shows up under "Other". The Hardware ID for it is ACPI\PNP0A0A.

When I first got the motherboard 2 months ago I installed the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility along with all the other drivers on Asus's site. I checked the drivers page again today, and under Chipset Drivers there is a "Intel Management Engine Interface Driver". It came out before the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility Downloads and is 78 MB vs. the 3MB size of the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility.

So I figured it is different enough to warrant a shot, and I tried installing it, and it seemed successful and told me to reboot for changes to take effect, but upon reboot it pops up and asks me to run it, and when I do it says the version I am installing is older than the already installed version, so I agree to abort the installation.

Anyway, this is all for a Maximus VII Hero motherboard. Does anyone know what this unknown device may be or what driver it needs to function? Thanks.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> In device manager I have an unknown device that shows up under "Other". The Hardware ID for it is ACPI\PNP0A0A.
> 
> When I first got the motherboard 2 months ago I installed the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility along with all the other drivers on Asus's site. I checked the drivers page again today, and under Chipset Drivers there is a "Intel Management Engine Interface Driver". It came out before the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility Downloads and is 78 MB vs. the 3MB size of the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility.
> 
> So I figured it is different enough to warrant a shot, and I tried installing it, and it seemed successful and told me to reboot for changes to take effect, but upon reboot it pops up and asks me to run it, and when I do it says the version I am installing is older than the already installed version, so I agree to abort the installation.
> 
> Anyway, this is all for a Maximus VII Hero motherboard. Does anyone know what this unknown device may be or what driver it needs to function? Thanks.


AMDA00


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> In device manager I have an unknown device that shows up under "Other". The Hardware ID for it is ACPI\PNP0A0A.
> 
> When I first got the motherboard 2 months ago I installed the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility along with all the other drivers on Asus's site. I checked the drivers page again today, and under Chipset Drivers there is a "Intel Management Engine Interface Driver". It came out before the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility Downloads and is 78 MB vs. the 3MB size of the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility.
> 
> So I figured it is different enough to warrant a shot, and I tried installing it, and it seemed successful and told me to reboot for changes to take effect, but upon reboot it pops up and asks me to run it, and when I do it says the version I am installing is older than the already installed version, so I agree to abort the installation.
> 
> Anyway, this is all for a Maximus VII Hero motherboard. Does anyone know what this unknown device may be or what driver it needs to function? Thanks.


At the Asus downloads site for the board, go to the utilities section and download and install

ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI for Windows 7 32/64bit & Windows 8 32/64bit & Windows 8.1


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> At the Asus downloads site for the board, go to the utilities section and download and install
> 
> ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI for Windows 7 32/64bit & Windows 8 32/64bit & Windows 8.1


Okay apparently for the Hero VII the utility called "Asus Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0" is actually the AMDA00_ACPI driver.

Also does anyone know what "ASUS Boot Setting V1.00.22 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit." is? It is listed under the utilities section.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Also does anyone know what "ASUS Boot Setting V1.00.22 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit." is? It is listed under the utilities section.


Its a program that takes you to directly to bios (UEFI), and you don't have to press F2.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Okay apparently for the Hero VII the utility called "Asus Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0" is actually the AMDA00_ACPI driver.
> 
> Also does anyone know what "ASUS Boot Setting V1.00.22 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit." is? It is listed under the utilities section.


Missed it was VII. The Boot setting tool is very useful if you use the BIOS a lot. You don't have to restart and keep hitting the DEL key to get into the bios.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Missed it was VII. The Boot setting tool is very useful if you use the BIOS a lot. You don't have to restart and keep hitting the DEL key to get into the bios.


Yes, I use this a lot too.

On the other hand, does anyone know how will the BIOS detect my K70 RGB keyboard when POST (cold boot)? I already updated to 1603.


----------



## SortOfGrim

How? eh..if set up correctly in the bios it should recognize it (notice the light of numlock pops on)


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> How? eh..if set up correctly in the bios it should recognize it (notice the light of numlock pops on)


I know that one but it's always "no keyboard detected" after POST. What settings in the BIOS that will detect the keyboard everytime I will cold boot?


----------



## LostParticle

Two questions regarding the Maximus Hero VII because the respective thread seems abandoned...

Can anyone tell me, please, if it is imperative to install the ASUS Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0?
What does this driver do? Is it absolutely necessary for my system?

Also, when you guys set things to XMP in the BIOS, and then just leave everything else on Auto, does your Cache ratio drop on idle? Mine doesn't and I'd like to know if this is the normal behavior or not.
I've resolved this by setting min and max cache ratios in the BIOS but is this the way it is supposed to work?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> I know that one but it's always "no keyboard detected" after POST. What settings in the BIOS that will detect the keyboard everytime I will cold boot?


Boot tab, usb support, full initialization.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I'm thinking to change my RAM on Z87 Maximus Hero VI. The 2 options i have:

1) Get a second pair of the same i had already, Kingston Hyper X Beast 2*4GB 2400MHz

2) Sell the current RAM and get 2*8GB

What do you think


----------



## GeneO

2x8

Myth 4:

http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/

unless what you have already is dual ranked,.


----------



## LandonAaron

I am having trouble with my computer staying asleep. I have tried using hybrid, hibernate, and normal sleep modes, and every time the computer go to sleep and then wakes back up after just a couple of minutes. I turn my wireless mouse off when putting the computer to sleep, and I have gone through and deselected "let this device wake up the computer" for every device except the keyboard in device manager. Getting kind of frustrated as this is the second Asus motherboard I have had this problem with. My old Rampage II Extreme mobo also had problems with staying asleep in hybrid sleep mode but only occasionally, and only in hybrid mode. This motherboard though just won't sleep period it seems. It was only happening occasionally but ever since installing the Probe Sense driver it won't stay asleep at all. Has anyone else experienced this or know of something I could try. This is for a Asus Maximus VII Hero by the way.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I am having trouble with my computer staying asleep. I have tried using hybrid, hibernate, and normal sleep modes, and every time the computer go to sleep and then wakes back up after just a couple of minutes. I turn my wireless mouse off when putting the computer to sleep, and I have gone through and deselected "let this device wake up the computer" for every device except the keyboard in device manager. Getting kind of frustrated as this is the second Asus motherboard I have had this problem with. My old Rampage II Extreme mobo also had problems with staying asleep in hybrid sleep mode but only occasionally, and only in hybrid mode. This motherboard though just won't sleep period it seems. It was only happening occasionally but ever since installing the Probe Sense driver it won't stay asleep at all. Has anyone else experienced this or know of something I could try. This is for a Asus Maximus VII Hero by the way.


Do a command prompt (powercfglastwake) see what that says mine did the same thing it was internet adapter


----------



## NitroOC

Just picked one of these up on Newegg, can't wait to see how it does with my 4770k. Time to update my signature!!


----------



## Arct1c0n

Any owners of the newer Z97 VII version here or is there another club I can't find?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arct1c0n*
> 
> Any owners of the newer Z97 VII version here or is there another club I can't find?


If you have an issue just post here. Not that much has changed from VI to VII, with the exception for support of SATA Express and M.2, and also Broadwell compatibility, and maybe an updated UEFI.


----------



## dick007

Title = ASUS Probe II Sense Driver

Description = ASUS Probe II Sense Driver provides real-time system information from the Windows 8 Start Screen.


----------



## Strider49

I have a Maximus VI Hero board, BIOS version 1402. When I had the desktop hooked up to a FullHD TV, the UEFI showed up at the native resolution, but now that I'm using a ROG Swift, it is upscaled to fit the screen and shows some weird artifacts I had never noticed before with the previous screen. Don't know if it is normal behavior or not. Is there a way to change the resolution inside the UEFI?


----------



## SortOfGrim

If I attach my phone to the computer (usb cable) it automatically starts up.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick007*
> 
> Title = ASUS Probe II Sense Driver
> 
> Description = ASUS Probe II Sense Driver provides real-time system information from the Windows 8 Start Screen.


My computer won't sleep ever since I installed that driver. I am on Maximus VII.
Edit never buying an Asus Mobo again. I had the Rampage II extreme before this, and that motherboard game me constant problems with sleep state as well. This one if far worse though as it flat out will not sleep period.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> My computer won't sleep ever since I installed that driver. I am on Maximus VII.
> Edit never buying an Asus Mobo again. I had the Rampage II extreme before this, and that motherboard game me constant problems with sleep state as well. This one if far worse though as it flat out will not sleep period.


Did you check to make sure it isn't your internet adapter? I had this same problem then I had to go to device manager. Right click > Properties my network adapter. I unchecked all the wake on lan boxes under power management tab.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> My computer won't sleep ever since I installed that driver. I am on Maximus VII.
> Edit never buying an Asus Mobo again. I had the Rampage II extreme before this, and that motherboard game me constant problems with sleep state as well. This one if far worse though as it flat out will not sleep period.


Wont go to sleep or wont stay asleep?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Wont go to sleep or wont stay asleep?


I say it won't go to sleep, but really it wont stay asleep. It wakes up instantly after being put to sleep. Ive gone through everything in device manager that had a power option and disabled "let this device wake the computer". Everything except the keyboard that is.


----------



## GeneO

Did you try

powercfg -lastwake

from command prompt. It will list the wake source of the llast wake from sleep.

For example

> powercfg -lastwake
Wake History Count - 1
Wake History [0]
Wake Source Count - 1
Wake Source [0]
Type: Device
Instance Path: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_85341043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&A0
Friendly Name:
Description: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

Tells me it was a USB device - my mouse. Might not help but worth a shot.

Other command that may be useful to help you :

> powercfg -devicequery wake_armed
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Logitech Cordless Gaming Receiver
HID Keyboard Device (001)

Shows you the current devices enabled to wake the vcomputer

See powercfg /?
for more


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Did you try
> 
> powercfg -lastwake
> 
> from command prompt. It will list the wake source of the llast wake from sleep.
> 
> For example
> 
> > powercfg -lastwake
> Wake History Count - 1
> Wake History [0]
> Wake Source Count - 1
> Wake Source [0]
> Type: Device
> Instance Path: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_85341043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&A0
> Friendly Name:
> Description: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
> Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation
> 
> Tells me it was a USB device - my mouse. Might not help but worth a shot.
> 
> Other command that may be useful to help you :
> 
> > powercfg -devicequery wake_armed
> Standard PS/2 Keyboard
> Logitech Cordless Gaming Receiver
> HID Keyboard Device (001)
> 
> Shows you the current devices enabled to wake the vcomputer
> 
> See powercfg /?
> for more


Thank you. It was a device called WSD printer. I disabled it and now the computer can sleep. Woo hoo!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Thank you. It was a device called WSD printer. I disabled it and now the computer can sleep. Woo hoo!


Glad you got it worked out. Network printers often cause this behavior.


----------



## NitroOC

Ended up changing my mind and decided to sell the Hero VI and use my Evga Z87 Classified instead. My good friend bought the board from me. Used it for a week, noticed it wouldn't restart properly, then it just died completely. No lights, nothing, verified good PSU, RAM, and CPU, minimum basic video configuration, etc. Junk. Waiting to see what ASUS says/does about this. Not too happy to say the least. Always heard great things about ASUS up until recently. I hope at the very least the quality of their customer service is better than the quality of their product.


----------



## Marc79

I'll be hooking up my Gene VI soon, very pleased with my Maximus VI Hero that I've been running since August 13' so much that I grabbed a similar board but in smaller form factor.....Everyone has their preferred manufactureres for different parts, some prefer Gigabyte or MSI for example others go with Asrock, Asus or Evga, nothing wrong with that. For the sheer quantity of motherboards that Asus sells though, they may have a bit more bad ones. Its just unfortunate that sometimes you get a bad one.


----------



## LandonAaron

I just checked to see if Trim was working using a utility called Trimcheck.exe, and apparently it isn't. I am running windows 7 x64 on my Asus Maximus VII Hero. I have 2 SSD's in RAID 0. I thought with newer intel processors that TRIM now worked on RAID 0 by default, but I am guessing that I may need Intel Matrix Storage Manager or whatever it is called now for it to work properly. However, all I see on the Asus's site is something called Intel Rapid Start Technology, and Intel Smart Connect Technolgy neither of which seems to apply. Does anyone know what I need to get TRIM working on RAID 0 for this motherboard?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I just checked to see if Trim was working using a utility called Trimcheck.exe, and apparently it isn't. I am running windows 7 x64 on my Asus Maximus VII Hero. I have 2 SSD's in RAID 0. I thought with newer intel processors that TRIM now worked on RAID 0 by default, but I am guessing that I may need Intel Matrix Storage Manager or whatever it is called now for it to work properly. However, all I see on the Asus's site is something called Intel Rapid Start Technology, and Intel Smart Connect Technolgy neither of which seems to apply. Does anyone know what I need to get TRIM working on RAID 0 for this motherboard?


You need recent Intel RST drivers to support trim in RAID0.

They are better drivers anyhow.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=rst

.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You need recent Intel RST drivers to support trim in RAID0.
> 
> They are better drivers anyhow.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=rst
> 
> .


I ended up just downloading the file labeled "Intel Rapid Start" from Asus, but when I installed it it turned out to be "Intel Rapid Storage", and now the TrimChecker utility shows that TRIM is working, so that's good. The version off of Asus drivers page is only 13.1.0.1058 and it looks like they are up to 13.2.4.1000 on Intel's site. I think I remember reading somewhere that its best to use whatever version your Motherboard maker designates, so I think I will just keep using this version as it seems to be working.


----------



## LandonAaron

On a side not Trimchecker is a cool utility. Unlike FSutil which just checks to see if the TRIM flag is enabled Trimchecker actually saves some files to your hard drive, then deletes them, then checks to see if they actually get cleaned up or not. You can get it here: http://www.thessdreview.com/daily-news/latest-buzz/trimcheck-does-your-ssd-really-have-trim-working/


----------



## Peanuts4

Going from 1402 or whatever and older BIOS version is to 1603 did any of you see any performance increases?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Going from 1402 or whatever and older BIOS version is to 1603 did any of you see any performance increases?


None.

I updated because I was trying to solve a gtx 980 boot error that Evga tech support kept blaming Asus for.

Lo and behold a couple months later, I got an updated bios from Evga for the 980 that fixed it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Going from 1402 or whatever and older BIOS version is to 1603 did any of you see any performance increases?


No.


----------



## Peanuts4

Thanks guys, all in all I'm pretty glad I went with this board.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Thanks guys, all in all I'm pretty glad I went with this board.


There are a few problems. Some boards the clock freezes and ASUS gave everybody the run around on it. There is no fix. If mine had that I would be a very unhappy camper as I would have to have wrote it off like many did.

There are some things that don't work on mine that should. For instance, setting spread spectrum on the VRM causes the system to reset when coming out of sleep (others have this too). BCLCK strap frequency never worked for me.

Besides all of that it is pretty decent.


----------



## sonarctica

Has anyone with this mobo and win 8.1 had issues with WD my passport hdd's?

Cause the WD my passport 1TB i got started acting weird and won't work at all after i upgraded from win 7 to 8.1. It acts like the hdd is defective even though it works fine on my sister's asus laptop with the same OS.

I tried to search for usb drivers on the mobo's support page, but didn't find any usb related drivers for it.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> There are a few problems. Some boards the clock freezes and ASUS gave everybody the run around on it. There is no fix. If mine had that I would be a very unhappy camper as I would have to have wrote it off like many did.
> 
> There are some things that don't work on mine that should. For instance, setting spread spectrum on the VRM causes the system to reset when coming out of sleep (others have this too). BCLCK strap frequency never worked for me.
> 
> Besides all of that it is pretty decent.


Mine had the clock freeze there is a fix. Up date the bios. EZ fix.Mine was shipped with bios 0401. This is for the z87 but it also works for the hero because thats how i fixed mine!!!

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35490-Sabertooth-Z87-Bios-Clock-Issue

sonarctica are you in asus down load server. The usb drivers are there.
Quote:


> Select Model Manually


http://support.asus.com/download/Options.aspx?SLanguage=en&type=1

Support of Asus VII Hero Windows 7 /64bit
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS%20VII%20HERO&p=1&s=45&os=30&hashedid=sd6m57BTRp2aww2v


----------



## Phantomas 007

On a Z87 Maximus VI Hero about 2 months i had installed a second kit of 2*4GB Kingston Hyper X 2400MHz. In bios i noticed recently RAM in A1 B1 run in 1333 MHZ and RAM in A2 B2 run in 2400MHz. Why that ? It's not possible to run all 4 dimms in 2400 MHz ?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> On a Z87 Maximus VI Hero about 2 months i had installed a second kit of 2*4GB Kingston Hyper X 2400MHz. In bios i noticed recently RAM in A1 B1 run in 1333 MHZ and RAM in A2 B2 run in 2400MHz. Why that ? It's not possible to run all 4 dimms in 2400 MHz ?


Tried to set XMP Profile to 2400?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> Tried to set XMP Profile to 2400?


From the first time i had set the RAM in bios DDR3 2400MHz


----------



## LandonAaron

Is there a way to save your BIOS and BIOS settings, and then update your BIOS to a newer version than restore the settings you previously had without having to enter them all in manually? Or a way to backup the current BIOS version with the current settings just in case you can't get your system to boot on the newer BIOS?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Is there a way to save your BIOS and BIOS settings, and then update your BIOS to a newer version than restore the settings you previously had without having to enter them all in manually? Or a way to backup the current BIOS version with the current settings just in case you can't get your system to boot on the newer BIOS?


You can only backup your current bios settings for use with the same exact bios, and you can save them to any storage solution. For example, if you're on BIOS 1505 you can save all of your 1505 settings onto a USB drive. If you update to 1603, you will NOT be able to use your 1505 settings on them and will have to reenter them all by hand. However, if you downgrade back to 1505, you will be able to use the saved BIOS settings on your USB drive to save time.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> On a Z87 Maximus VI Hero about 2 months i had installed a second kit of 2*4GB Kingston Hyper X 2400MHz. In bios i noticed recently RAM in A1 B1 run in 1333 MHZ and RAM in A2 B2 run in 2400MHz. Why that ? It's not possible to run all 4 dimms in 2400 MHz ?


So when you installed the newest kit the older kit runs slower? Do the kits have the same voltages?

When I'm home I'll check my setup but as far as I know all my 4 4GB memcards run at 2400Mhz (1199MHz)


----------



## OutlawII

Seen something interesting a few days ago,my son did a build with a hero vi just like mine. We decided to switch cpu's,when we put his 4770 in his board stock vid was 1.024 when we put it in my board stock vid was 1.042 or something like that cant remember the exact vid. Very strange i thought vid was determined by the cpu not the mobo.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Seen something interesting a few days ago,my son did a build with a hero vi just like mine. We decided to switch cpu's,when we put his 4770 in his board stock vid was 1.024 when we put it in my board stock vid was 1.042 or something like that cant remember the exact vid. Very strange i thought vid was determined by the cpu not the mobo.


Were both boards running the same bios version?

Not sure if it would make a difference though.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Were both boards running the same bios version?
> 
> Not sure if it would make a difference though.


Yes they were,only difference was his board is brand new mine was about a year old.


----------



## SortOfGrim

revision of the boards?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> revision of the boards?


Maybe?


----------



## mystiky

I am running the Maximum VI Hero with the latest 1603 bios and all latest builds of Windows 7 x64 SP1 installed.

I have updated to the latest versions of USB 3 / Ethernet drivers (downloaded from the Intel's website), but I am still running the:

Intel (R) Management Engine Interface 9.5.15.1730

which was installed when I initially built the system in December 2013.

*My question is this: Should I update it to the most current version, which is on the official Intel website:

Intel® Chipset Device Software (INF Update Utility) 10.0.24 (dated 1/16/2015)
*
I know of the metaphor "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" but at the same time, I have had some issues with Windows over the time I've had the system, and perhaps some of those issues might get "fixed" with this update/overwrite of what I currently have been using.

Note: ASUS's own website still lists Intel Management Engine Interface V9.5.15.1730 as the "latest" version. But then again, they have not updated any files/drivers (except BIOS) for this motherboard since April 2014.

All advise, as always, is appreciated.


----------



## SortOfGrim

what issues are you having?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiky*
> 
> I am running the Maximum VI Hero with the latest 1603 bios and all latest builds of Windows 7 x64 SP1 installed.
> 
> I have updated to the latest versions of USB 3 / Ethernet drivers (downloaded from the Intel's website), but I am still running the:
> 
> Intel (R) Management Engine Interface 9.5.15.1730
> 
> which was installed when I initially built the system in December 2013.
> 
> *My question is this: Should I update it to the most current version, which is on the official Intel website:
> 
> Intel® Chipset Device Software (INF Update Utility) 10.0.24 (dated 1/16/2015)
> *
> I know of the metaphor "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" but at the same time, I have had some issues with Windows over the time I've had the system, and perhaps some of those issues might get "fixed" with this update/overwrite of what I currently have been using.
> 
> Note: ASUS's own website still lists Intel Management Engine Interface V9.5.15.1730 as the "latest" version. But then again, they have not updated any files/drivers (except BIOS) for this motherboard since April 2014.
> 
> All advise, as always, is appreciated.


Really the main function of the driver is to allow Windows to communicate with your BIOS., for instance for AI Suite. I doubt it is causing you issues. In any case if you update it, you can always roil it back. I have used up to the latest Intel ME versions with no issues.


----------



## mystiky

Hi. Nothing really major and that could be replicated. But if I use the computer for 2-3 days without rebooting, it stars to slow down, and then Adobe Flash stops working. Stuff like that. But no blue screens or lockups. Really tried everything (keeping latest version of all software) I could, so while we wait for Windows 10, want to make the most of it.


----------



## LandonAaron

My computer has stopped being able to stay asleep. I had the problem before and used powercfg -lastwake to determine it was a device called wsd printer waking the comoputer, I disabled it and all seemed well. Now though the problem is back and powered -last wake shows "fixed feature: power button". Unless there is a ghost pushing the power button while I'm not looking, this is just wrong. Anya ideas what could be causing this strange behaviour? I recently updated my maximus vii hero to the newest BIOS, and thunk the problem started at this time. I also installed the Intel management engine interface for the first time as well.


----------



## VeerK

Pull out the power button header and double check your power management settings in windows. Then test sleep.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Pull out the power button header and double check your power management settings in windows. Then test sleep.


Is it safe to unplug the header while the computer is on?


----------



## VeerK

Shouldn't be, but I suppose you could get sparks in a worst case scenario. Why not just unplug it when the computer is off?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> My computer has stopped being able to stay asleep. I had the problem before and used powercfg -lastwake to determine it was a device called wsd printer waking the comoputer, I disabled it and all seemed well. Now though the problem is back and powered -last wake shows "fixed feature: power button". Unless there is a ghost pushing the power button while I'm not looking, this is just wrong. Anya ideas what could be causing this strange behaviour? I recently updated my maximus vii hero to the newest BIOS, and thunk the problem started at this time. I also installed the Intel management engine interface for the first time as well.


IME should be installed right after finishing with Windows installation (before the SP1 updates, that is). In my setups it is always the third, in my installation order. First being Microsoft's Hotfix and second being the .INF file.
Do not unplug the header while the computer is on.


----------



## LandonAaron

I guess I can put the computer to hybrid sleep, unlpug power, unplug power button header, plug power back in, then wake up with keyboard. Then test sleep mode with power button unplugged.

Now I am having another issue. I can not get consistent results with Fan Xpert 3. Here is the breakdown on my fan arrangement:

CPU_FAN: Phanteks PWM Fan Splitter/Controller powering three 3 pin fans.
CHA_FAN1: 2pin Fan
CHA_FAN2: PWM Fan with no RPM signal wire.
CHA_FAN3: PWM Fan
CHA_FAN4: PWM Fan

The trouble is with CHA_FAN1, and CHA_FAN2, (the 2pin and the PWM w/ no RPM signal Fan). If I connect one of the PWM fans to the CPU fan header instead of the Phanteks controller, then when I select the "Silent" profile CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2 will completely stop, which is good. I like being able to completely stop these fans. That is the only control I have over them though. When I select the fan to make individual adjustments everything is greyed out and no choices can be made. However when I select the "Silent" profile they stop completely, which is good enough for me.

However if I have the Phanteks Controller connected to the CPU Fan header (the only header that allows the Phantek's PWM control to function), and select the "Silent" profile, then CHA_FAN1, and CHA_FAN2 both continue to run at full speed. Also, with the Phantkes Controller connected to the CPU Fan Header I no longer have the "Extreme Quiet" option for the CPU fan. I can still set the fan curve however, but I don't have the extreme Quiet option.

I have tried re-running the fan optimization utility several times now and keep getting the same result. What is most frustrating though is that this all use to function correctly. Up until last night I had the Phanteks Controller connected to the CPU Fan header, I had the "Extreme Quiet" option available, and I could stop all of my fans including CHA_FAN1, and CHA_FAN2. Then after running the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark, AI Suite said a new CPU fan had been detected and needed to re-run the fan assessment. After running it my fan control is all screwed up, and I can't seem to get it back to the way I had it.

Edit: This fan tuning software is just dieing on me. Now no matter what fan is plugged into the CPU fan header the "extreme quiet" option is no longer available.

Is there a way to clear AI Suite's configuration data, and make it do like a fresh setup. I feel like when I run the fan optimization thing, it is just fetching old bad configurations instead of actually testing these fans.


----------



## The Gaige

Add me my friend & yea I love mine also my 4770K is OCed at 4.4!


----------



## timepart

Anyone have experience with fan expert and corsair fans. I have 3 sp120 high performance fans attached on a 1x5 modmytoys fan splitting pcb board. When I run three sp120 quiet editions, the red zone is quite low and almost at 20%, but with high performance I cant lower the fan speed below 60% and this creates quite a rattle. If I run fan expert on only one fan, then the diagram is ok, but I worry about the power flow to the fan through this "trick". Anyone have any tricks to get this to be more controllable?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Anyone have experience with fan expert and corsair fans. I have 3 sp120 high performance fans attached on a 1x5 modmytoys fan splitting pcb board. When I run three sp120 quiet editions, the red zone is quite low and almost at 20%, but with high performance I cant lower the fan speed below 60% and this creates quite a rattle. If I run fan expert on only one fan, then the diagram is ok, but I worry about the power flow to the fan through this "trick". Anyone have any tricks to get this to be more controllable?


I have an SP120 High Performance connected to one of the chassis fan headers on my ASUS Maximus VII Hero, and I can turn it down to 30%, or stop the fan completely. My experience using a Phanteks PWM splitter board, and Swiftech PWM splitter board is that they only work when connected to the CPU fan header. Also PWM controlled pumps seem to only work connected to the CPU fan header. And some PWM fans will only work when connected to the CPU fan header.

All in all, Fan Expert is a bit of a dissapointment on these boards. I don't like that your only option is to use PWM. No voltage control option available at all. And I really hate that on over half of my fans it seems they only work when connected to the CPU fan header. I don't know what Asus has going on on the CHA fan headers but they aren't standard PWM control.

My suggestion is to just try plugging into different headers, and re-running Fan Expert. It is highly inconsistent, and there is really no way of knowing what sort of control it will give you. You will likely get different results everytime you run it. Just keep experimenting until you get the level of control you need.


----------



## timepart

Im not using pwm fans, they are just standard models. I have a phobya fan PWM splitter, but it is not operable. I am using one of these

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/2e/326x245px-LL-2ed555a5_ele-988a.jpeg

Using 3 pin fan header in and then using Fan Expert to change the speed on them. I had a crazy deal come up on an aquaero 5 xt, so I am going that route now instead of messing with my fans being inoperable up to 60+%. This isnt Asus's falt, its only because with that many fans on a single circuit the starting voltage and current output is a little much for a 3 pin to effectively manage.

On a side note, does anyone know a good motherboard block for a Hero 7. I know EK makes a VRM block, but no south bridge blocks seem to exist.


----------



## electro2u

Bitspower makes a monoblock s3t with armor and a chipset assembly.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Bitspower makes a monoblock s3t with armor and a chipset assembly.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-aiz97m7hr-nickel-plated-full-covered-block-asus-m7-hero-ranger-clear.html

seems like this is my only option from PPC. I think EK makes a southbridge block but its not a standard one and its just a universal cooling surface style connection.


----------



## LandonAaron

Anyone know what VTTDDR voltage is or what is normal range is? The only voltages I have adjusted are CPU VCore, DRAM Voltage, and Input Voltage. But in AISuite VTTDR is showing in yellow and is set to 0.82500 which is exactly half of my DRAM voltage of 1.65. Does this automatically scale with Dram Voltage?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I have an SP120 High Performance connected to one of the chassis fan headers on my ASUS Maximus VII Hero, and I can turn it down to 30%, or stop the fan completely. My experience using a Phanteks PWM splitter board, and Swiftech PWM splitter board is that they only work when connected to the CPU fan header. Also PWM controlled pumps seem to only work connected to the CPU fan header. And some PWM fans will only work when connected to the CPU fan header.
> 
> All in all, Fan Expert is a bit of a dissapointment on these boards. I don't like that your only option is to use PWM. No voltage control option available at all. And I really hate that on over half of my fans it seems they only work when connected to the CPU fan header. I don't know what Asus has going on on the CHA fan headers but they aren't standard PWM control.
> 
> My suggestion is to just try plugging into different headers, and re-running Fan Expert. It is highly inconsistent, and there is really no way of knowing what sort of control it will give you. You will likely get different results everytime you run it. Just keep experimenting until you get the level of control you need.


Except for the CPU fan headers, all other fan headers on the board are voltage controlled, even if they have 4 pin sockets.
The main CPU fan header has a micro switch that detects whether you have plugged in a 4 pin (PWM) or 3 pin (voltage) fan. If it is a 4-pin, it is treated as PWM, voltage controlled otherwise. The second CPU fan gets the same PWM (duty cycle) as the main CPU fan, and likewise with voltage if not PWM.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Except for the CPU fan headers, all other fan headers on the board are voltage controlled, even if they have 4 pin sockets.
> The main CPU fan header has a micro switch that detects whether you have plugged in a 4 pin (PWM) or 3 pin (voltage) fan. If it is a 4-pin, it is treated as PWM, voltage controlled otherwise. The second CPU fan gets the same PWM (duty cycle) as the main CPU fan, and likewise with voltage if not PWM.


Well I guess that's why the results of fan expert always confuse me so much. I just assumed that sic2 they were 4 pin headers they were PWM. So is the 4th pin just a dummy pin?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Well I guess that's why the results of fan expert always confuse me so much. I just assumed that sic2 they were 4 pin headers they were PWM. So is the 4th pin just a dummy pin?


If you look in the manual there is a picture which shows it is 5V DC, which is the same as 100% duty cycle for PWM. It isn't necessary though because a PWM plugged into a 3 pin header should run at full speed. So I guess it is marketing.


----------



## karupt

AI Suite 3/Fan xpert 2 seems broken for me. It will adjust the fans based on CPU load and not CPU temp. Anyone else got this problem?

edit: got it working by downgrading to the copy on the mobo disc.


----------



## Diversion

Any reason why my chassis fan 1 and chassis fan 2 would spin up under CPU load on my VI Hero? That makes no sense.. being they shouldn't have a direct tie into the CPU temp but somehow they do and they are very annoying.. trying to keep my computer quiet.. I have a H80i and have controled the fans manually there just fine.. but with the chassis fans going nuts when I put any kind of strain on the cpu is getting on my nerves.. Any ideas? Also, I should add that I added two new Corsair chassis fans when this all started to happen.. Before I was using the 140mm that came with my case and it never spun up on the same fan header. These new 3-pin fans are spinning up though.

Edit: Not using any AI Suite software or any fan software other than the H80i Corsair link to control the H80i fans.. Corsair link has no control over any other fan headers.

Edit 2: The chassis fans are spinning up based on load I think being they immediate spin up when I kick off Prime95..


----------



## SortOfGrim

bleh, Corsair link







I couldn't get that program running at all.

Check the bios and see how the fans are set (manual, silent, turbo, etc). And set them to manual, so you can set your own curve (Note: the fans can't be lower than 60% ..if I recall correctly)
However if you install AISuite 3 than the fans can be lowered..even stopped if needed.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> bleh, Corsair link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get that program running at all.
> 
> Check the bios and see how the fans are set (manual, silent, turbo, etc). And set them to manual, so you can set your own curve (Note: the fans can't be lower than 60% ..if I recall correctly)
> However if you install AISuite 3 than the fans can be lowered..even stopped if needed.


Thanks, this did the trick, I didn't even realize there was fan control like that in the bios! Haha.. I had to play around and reboot a few times but I set the fan speed at 60% low and 60% high and they are quiet now and stop speeding up with cpu load.

Speaking of AISuite3.. I can't even get it to install, it's a whole mess of broken scripts in the installer and then I can't even get the AMDACPI00 driver to install to be able to use AISuite3.. Tried it under Win7 and Windows8.1.. both acted the same way.. Whats the fix for this?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Thanks, this did the trick, I didn't even realize there was fan control like that in the bios! Haha.. I had to play around and reboot a few times but I set the fan speed at 60% low and 60% high and they are quiet now and stop speeding up with cpu load.
> 
> Speaking of AISuite3.. I can't even get it to install, it's a whole mess of broken scripts in the installer and then I can't even get the AMDACPI00 driver to install to be able to use AISuite3.. Tried it under Win7 and Windows8.1.. both acted the same way.. Whats the fix for this?


Maybe you should use this?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Maybe you should use this?


Done that while google searching how to get it to install.. Made no difference on fresh installs of Win7 or 8.1.


----------



## SortOfGrim

AISuite isn't the most reliable software; as it works fine on my VI Hero but not on my VII Impact.

I just downloaded the latest version for the Hero... I really like to check it but It's currently in pieces.

You could try Speedfan, very elaborate program..difficult at 1st


----------



## flint314

This Mainboard is giving me quite a bunch of problems....
It behaves in a very strange way. I got it 1 1/2 years ago - coming from an MSI Mpower I was glad to finally have a mainboard that was able to overclock my 4770k STABLE (the Mpower had huge stability issuse - my CPU wouldnt go above 4.2ghz). I was happy for around 10 months - then my problems started.

1. An issuse described in the ROG forums where after a power off (taken from power with PSU off) the goddamn Bios wouldn post - it just kept rebooting. They only way to fix it was to remove the battery - after that, it worked. So I suddenly (remind you - I had powered off my PC before many times) had to remove the battery each time I switched off the PSU - which was annoying because I usually turn off the power to my PC. Had to live with that.

2. 3 month after that I suddenly had stability issues - my PC would no longer run stable. Nothing was changed in the Bios, not a single thing, yet it refused to be stable and started to show BSODs. My 4770k runs at 1.26v (4.6ghz - 4.4uncore @ 1.21) - suddenly it wouldn´t. Had to lower my OC to 4.5 core and 4.3 uncore and it would work. I updated bios, reflashed an old bios and after a few days of tinkering around it suddenly started working again - on the same settings and same bios version!. No idea what happened and no idea why it suddenly started working again - but since them it is running on 4.6 core and 4.4 uncore fine again.

3. Yesterday I had another nightmare that cost me 6 hours of tinkering. Around noon I was in the mood for a quick BF Hardline round so I started my PC. Nothing - nada. It kept recycling to error code 15 and woudn´t boot. Sometimes it stuck on code 40 but most of the time it was 15 - then recycling to 15 and so on. I did not change a single thing - no software now bios change - nothing. There isn´t a lot of information out here concerning qcode 15 so I had quite a hard time findin out what was happening. I finally resorted to taking out the RAM (1866 DDR3 from Corsair running on 2133). Put in one stick and hit the "Mem OK" button. After minutes of testing it would post again. 1333mhz only - changing any overclocking or memory setting would void everything and would result in showing me q-code 15.
I played around, put in both 8GB sticks and hit the "Mem OK" button. Took ages and it would post - 1333mhz again. Mind you, I could not change any OC values (not even the CPU - it would refuse to post after that and enter a qcode 15 cycle. However, within windows 8.1 using aisuite I was able to change my OC values back to 4.6 core and 4.4 uncore - working fine.
I though that maybe my memory has gone bad (which seems unlikely that boths would go bad at the same time) - but I though that maybe updating the Bios from 1001 to the latest version might suddenly help.
Well, I did so and bam - suddenly my mermory works again on the same setting.

I really do not understand what is happening there all the time - either this board is seriously bogged or my CPU is starting to degrade (running on 1.25-1,28v on a custome water cool never exceeding 60 degrees (C) I highly doubt that - but hey, it could be.
Any idea? Oh - the only thing I did change now was VCCSA voltage - I raised that from 0.815 to 0.915. Not sure if that really helped - I will test it out later today.
What could it be - a defective board or a degrading CPU with a weak memory controller?


----------



## VeerK

Its not unlikely that your CPU is degrading, it happens sometimes. Just test a more conservative OC


----------



## flint314

Thank you, I will try. But is 1.25v vCore really considered dangerous enough to degrade a CPU in less than 2 years? I find that hard to believe - actually the CPU isn´t running on those 1.25-1.28v a lot - most of the time it is ilde with under 1v. But well - maybe it is. It is currently working fine with the values set to the same like before - I will have to test if actually VCCSA really made the difference. If it did, that would most certainly indicate that the memory controller degraded and nees more voltage now...thats what I would at least guess.


----------



## SortOfGrim

on issue 1, did you replaced the battery?


----------



## flint314

Yes, that was the first thing. There are a other users also having the same problem - no idea why. Bios updates did not fix it, it suddenly happened and then it stayed this way, strange.

I bought a used Hero on eBay now for 60$, I will try that one to see if it resolved my issues. If it weren´t for all the hassle with going through an RMA I would have sent ASUS the mainboard long ago. I just don´t want to switch to another z87 or z97 mobo, now that Skylake is so close - would be a waste imho.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


This was posted in the Devils Canyon's thread. Has anyone else noticed this on the Maximus VII? For me when when trying to go past 4800mhz I always get a BSOD 101, but at lower clocks I always get a BSOD 124 if there isn't enough voltage.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> This was posted in the Devils Canyon's thread. Has anyone else noticed this on the Maximus VII? For me when when trying to go past 4800mhz I always get a BSOD 101, but at lower clocks I always get a BSOD 124 if there isn't enough voltage.


Opinions vary on that i've overclocked with both and its pretty much the same for me. What i did notice a difference in was windows 7 vs 8.1, the latter seems to work better for me seems more solid less finicky .


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Opinions vary on that i've overclocked with both and its pretty much the same for me. What i did notice a difference in was windows 7 vs 8.1, the latter seems to work better for me seems more solid less finicky .


I've considered going to windows 8.1. Seems people get better benchmarks and gaming performance, and apparently more stability. But everytime I try using my fiance's laptop I get so frustrated with Windows 8. Maybe I am just resistant to change, but I just flat out don't like windows 8. I'm just going to wait for windows 10, I think its suppose to be more similar to Windows 7's layout.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I've considered going to windows 8.1. Seems people get better benchmarks and gaming performance, and apparently more stability. But everytime I try using my fiance's laptop I get so frustrated with Windows 8. Maybe I am just resistant to change, but I just flat out don't like windows 8. I'm just going to wait for windows 10, I think its suppose to be more similar to Windows 7's layout.


It can be frustrating but i did a few tweaks that help alot,and i actually kind of enjoy it now. Yep i wouldn't waste the money on 8.1 now being windows 10 is on the way.


----------



## LandonAaron

What VRM temps do you guys get on your boards?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> What VRM temps do you guys get on your boards?


30C


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> 30C


Mine never dips below 40 when idle, and when gaming or running stress tests it goes up to about 50 degrees. I have an Antec 1100 case which has a fan in the back panel right over the CPU backplate, and if take that panel off and don't have the fan blowing over the VRM backplates the temps will go up even higher to about 60 degrees.

I have good airflow in the case and everything but the ram is watercooled, so I really feel like the VRM temps are too high.


----------



## QxY

Can I use the Hero VII audio drivers for my Hero VI, since those are much newer? Any other drivers are cross compatible between the two?


----------



## clubfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Yes, that was the first thing. There are a other users also having the same problem - no idea why. Bios updates did not fix it, it suddenly happened and then it stayed this way, strange.
> 
> I bought a used Hero on eBay now for 60$, I will try that one to see if it resolved my issues. If it weren´t for all the hassle with going through an RMA I would have sent ASUS the mainboard long ago. I just don´t want to switch to another z87 or z97 mobo, now that Skylake is so close - would be a waste imho.


From what you've been relating I would look at your power supply.


----------



## LandonAaron

Well I discovered something interesting with AISuite trying to diagnose a USB audio problem I have been having. It seems AISuite driver has a tendency to add an extraordinary amount of DPC latency to the system, especially if you have it open and not minimized to tray.

Here is a picture of DPC Latency Checker with AISuite open on the desktop:



And here is a picture of it AISuite minimized to system tray while the Qfan menu was activated:



Now here is a picture of it returned to the DIP5 main screen and minimized to system tray:



Note if you have the Quick Fan or TPU screen activated when you minimize AI Suite it will continue to cause latency, you have to return it to this screen before minimizing for latency to return to normal:



Just a heads up to anyone having popping or other audio related problems.


----------



## GeneO

I have never had such issues and I have checked for issues.
You do know that you do not have to have the ai suite application running? The settings you have set with it are stored on disk, and Asus background services read and apply them when your system boots.

.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have never had such issues and I have checked for issues.
> You do know that you do not have to have the ai suite application running? The settings you have set with it are stored on disk, and Asus background services read and apply them when your system boots.
> 
> .


Well that's good for you. I doubt I am the only one for who AI Suite causes this behavior for though, and think others may find it helpful if they run into problems with their audio. Yes I am aware you don't have keep AI Suite open. You also don't have to close it either though.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Well that's good for you. I doubt I am the only one for who AI Suite causes this behavior for though, and think others may find it helpful if they run into problems with their audio. Yes I am aware you don't have keep AI Suite open. You also don't have to close it either though.


Well I am just trying to help you man. There is obviously something different at play than just AI suite. Could be the versions you are running, the version of Intel Management Engine, your BIOS, etc. I haven't seen any other such complaints for DPC and AI Suite. Just sayin.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well I am just trying to help you man. There is obviously something different at play than just AI suite. Could be the versions you are running, the version of Intel Management Engine, your BIOS, etc. I haven't seen any other such complaints for DPC and AI Suite. Just sayin.


Okay sorry. Yeah it could be the BIOS. I switched to a early BIOS (1104), after I read a post from Silicon Lottery that they observed instability at speeds greater than 4800mhz when using the latest BIOS versions on Maximus VII. They recommended BIOS 1104 if at 4800mhz or greater. Anyway, yeah before I did the DPC latency check I was going through in my head trying to think of anything I had changed since the audio started popping, and the BIOS is basically all that I could think of.


----------



## GeneO

AI Suite uses Intel Management Engine to communicate with the BIOS, s o the driver version for IME may come into play.


----------



## sonarctica

Am i the only one who doesn't get WD my passport to work on this mobo on win 8.1?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Bios doesn't recognize the drive? Or doesn't windows install the drivers?


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Bios doesn't recognize the drive? Or doesn't windows install the drivers?


No idea, it worked fine when i used win 7, but not at all in win 8.1.

WD elements works just fine though, just not the passport ones.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> No idea, it worked fine when i used win 7, but not at all in win 8.1.
> 
> WD elements works just fine though, just not the passport ones.


Have you tried updating your Inel usb drivers? The latest version is 3.0.5.69:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=usb+3


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Have you tried updating your Inel usb drivers? The latest version is 3.0.5.69:
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=usb+3


With the one you linked: This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software.

And i switched " any os" to win 8.1 64bit: this setup program has ended prematurely because of the following error:

this plattform is not supported.


----------



## Kern2011

I am having some trouble with my mobo after upgrading from a 4670k to a 4790K. My computer will not reboot but it will shut down. If im in the BIOS or Windows and hit restart my PC just hangs with Q-code 00. I have already RMA'd the board but ASUS just sent it back a week later seemingly not touching it and not even telling me what the did with it. I was wondering if anyone here has any insight. It really sucks because my 4790K is a good overclocker with [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kern2011*
> 
> I am having some trouble with my mobo after upgrading from a 4670k to a 4790K. My computer will not reboot but it will shut down. If im in the BIOS or Windows and hit restart my PC just hangs with Q-code 00. I have already RMA'd the board but ASUS just sent it back a week later seemingly not touching it and not even telling me what the did with it. I was wondering if anyone here has any insight. It really sucks because my 4790K is a good overclocker with [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you update the bios to use it with Devils canyon?


----------



## Kern2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Did you update the bios to use it with Devils canyon?


Yes, I was on 1603 when I installed it. I also tried 1505 and it is the same.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Am i the only one who doesn't get WD my passport to work on this mobo on win 8.1?


Anyone else got a solution? Cause i haven't used that hdd since i updated to win 8.1...


----------



## LandonAaron

I had a BSOD/ bugcheck 0x50, which I tracked down to a utility for using a PS3 controller, but while searching for a solution to that I came across this in the Event Viewer:

Source ACPI: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.

Seems like I always have some sort of ACPI problem with Asus motherboards. I have already installed the chipset drivers and the Probe Sense driver.

Also I have been having a problem with gaming. I can play for about an hour or so fine. And then the game will start to have these one second or half second mini freezes every few seconds. Only thing that works to remedy it is to restart the computer. This has happened in two game I have played recently Rage and GTA IV. (playing though my back catalog). I haven't made any hardware or software changes recently that I can think of that could cause the issue. I am even still using the same video card driver that I have been using for a while now that I played other games with fine.


----------



## mystiky

I am running two hard drives on my system: Samsung 840Pro SSD and a regular 2GB hard drive. My question: Since this is not a RAID system, should I be even running (loading) the Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (RST) RAID Driver ?

For some reason that I think (thought?) that it does enable some enhancements for my Windows 7.1 X64 Ultimate system, even without a RAID system. On the same note, I do NOT use (load) these other couple of drivers:

Intel Rapid Start Technology (Intel has not updated them since 2013!)
Intel Smart Connect Technology

Just want to be sure...


----------



## SortOfGrim

@ mystiky, No raid = no driver needed

As for the other two, I don't use them either. The only thing I have installed from Intel is Network Connections & Management Engine Components.

@LandonAaron, to much hassle with the PS3 controller, so I switched to an Xbox 360 controller.

As for the gaming issue: uninstall the amd driver using this guide then reinstall again.
Omega 14.12 runs stable on my sig rig. I only experience some frame drops in the city.


----------



## SortOfGrim

My LAN (adapter) keeps telling me I need to reset the router (can't find gateway), yet my other computers have no issues.
It doesn't matter if I give it a fixed address or use automatic settings, when I reset the router it doesn't happen anymore.

Also when that happens it switches the network to public

edit: never mind, I uninstalled the (updated) driver and reinstalled the one from the website.

edit v2: Turned out the 1st port on the switch is damaged


----------



## Agiel

any one has a BIOS update o MOD i kinda corrupted my bios and now i can't use the board


----------



## GeneO

You should be able to put an M6H.cap BIOS on a USB stick and use the flash back USB port to flash it.


----------



## Marc79

Use flashback as mentioned.


----------



## Agiel

i will try it i'll post soon ... thanks


----------



## eacl87

Does anyone know if these cpu coolers fit on the motherboard without clearance issues?

Macho Rev.B
TRUE Spirit 140 BW Rev.A


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eacl87*
> 
> Does anyone know if these cpu coolers fit on the motherboard without clearance issues?
> 
> Macho Rev.B
> TRUE Spirit 140 BW Rev.A


The smaller one shouldn't have any issue with the ram, according to techpowerup.

And even the Macho shouldn't pose any threat to the ram, says tweaktown, although it does look tight on the Sabertooth board. They do say the 1st PCI-E slot would have some clearance issue(s).


----------



## JCofer

So, I am wanting to join up and show off my overclock. However, IBT ramps my temps up to 99c in a couple seconds. I can do the 18 combined hours of Prime95, but not IBT.

Am I sol, then?


----------



## Marc79

Why would you be sol?

I never ran Prime95 or even IBT on any of my rigs/cpu's to date to stress. I want to use my rigs to game/surf/bench and not make a fireball out of it lol.


----------



## JCofer

I went back and reread the first page and now I see that those tests were merely a requirement to be on the achievement list.

I misread.


----------



## iamlucky

Iamlucky is back!!!!

I must apologise guys. Health issues and problems at work got in the way. Everything is settling down so now I'm back, and boy does it feel good.

Right. Time to update the oc achievements list. If you want your name on it just have a look at the requirements on the first page and then pm me.

If you've come across any issues but know how to fix them, post the details here and I'll also add those to the list.

It's fantastic to see that this club/thread has been active for so long. Well done guys.

Btw, has anybody been having issues with the front USB 3.0 headers?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> Iamlucky is back!!!!
> 
> I must apologise guys. Health issues and problems at work got in the way. Everything is settling down so now I'm back, and boy does it feel good.
> 
> Right. Time to update the oc achievements list. If you want your name on it just have a look at the requirements on the first page and then pm me.
> 
> If you've come across any issues but know how to fix them, post the details here and I'll also add those to the list.
> 
> It's fantastic to see that this club/thread has been active for so long. Well done guys.
> 
> Btw, has anybody been having issues with the front USB 3.0 headers?


No apologies needed, real life comes first! Glad you're okay now.

What issues are you having with the headers?


----------



## iamlucky

Whenever I plug in my WD passport hdd it's not recognised by either of the USB 3.0 ports. It's fine with the 2.0 ones. The back USB 3.0s are definitely working as my printer is hooked up to one.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SortOfGrim

@iamlucky,

Uninstall your current USB 3.0 drivers

Go to the website of your Mobo manufacturer or Intel's (whichever has the latest up-to-date driver).

Before installation, make sure NO USB devices are plugged in the USB 3.0 ports

Restart, plug in the WD passport in the USB 3.0 front port and it should work (make sure Windows Update is working + have internet connection)

-

It could also be the front USB 3.0 port/header has some dirt/dust in it. Does another USB 2.0 or 3.0 device work with the front USB 3.0 port? If not, clean the front port + both cable and mobo header.

-

Also do you have the Asmedia device turned off in BIOS? Turn it on and update this too to the latest driver

-

Long shot, do you have normal startup (MSconfig) or selective? Try normal, restart and see if that works.


----------



## Strider49

Is this board getting official Windows 10 driver support from ASUS? There are no Windows 10 drivers on the support page yet...


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Is this board getting official Windows 10 driver support from ASUS? There are no Windows 10 drivers on the support page yet...


Good question, I hope they do, Free Win10 is around the corner. July 29th is it?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Good question, I hope they do, Free Win10 is around the corner. July 29th is it?


Thats when it will start rolling out in waves, first wave is for insiders I believe. Regardless, once Win10 officially drops I'd like to see Asus support it, MVI and MVII are very close in generations.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Thats when it will start rolling out in waves, first wave is for insiders I believe. Regardless, once Win10 officially drops I'd like to see Asus support it, MVI and MVII are very close in generations.


Yes, I hope Asus contiunes the support just like with Haswell refresh cpu's. Not a single issue running Devil Canyon. I have 2 x Z87 boards running Haswell refresh cpu's.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Is this board getting official Windows 10 driver support from ASUS? There are no Windows 10 drivers on the support page yet...


The Asus drivers are always out of date anyhow, better to get them from Microsoft or Intel, realtek etc.

Windows provides the latest drivers needed for this board on Windows 10. For instance Intel has the latest i217-V Gb Ethernet drivers for windows 10 out on their site, but he ones Microsoft provides for the i217-v are identical, except the device management interface is slightly different.

Microsoft USB 3 drivers are fine, and they support UASP I measured no performance difference between them and windows 7 on my external USB drives.

I have been running Windows 10 on my M6H (dual boot of 7/10) for a long while now at everything is supported and works well. I did have to go to Microsoft to get the latest Realtek (Realtek has windows 10 drivers on their website, but they are not the latest).

AI Suite for Windows 7 or 8.1 also works fine. And Microsoft will instal the Asus AMD00 driver.

So this board is fully supported under Windows 7. You don't need to depend on Asus to provide drivers.

.EDIT:

I meant to say fully supported under Windows 10, not 7.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The Asus drivers are always out of date anyhow, better to get them from Microsoft or Intel, realtek etc.
> 
> Windows provides the latest drivers needed for this board on Windows 10. For instance Intel has the latest i217-V Gb Ethernet drivers for windows 10 out on their site, but he ones Microsoft provides for the i217-v are identical, except the device management interface is slightly different.
> 
> Microsoft USB 3 drivers are fine, and they support UASP I measured no performance difference between them and windows 7 on my external USB drives.
> 
> I have been running Windows 10 on my M6H (dual boot of 7/10) for a long while now at everything is supported and works well. I did have to go to Microsoft to get the latest Realtek (Realtek has windows 10 drivers on their website, but they are not the latest).
> 
> AI Suite for Windows 7 or 8.1 also works fine. And Microsoft will instal the Asus AMD00 driver.
> 
> So this board is fully supported under Windows 7. You don't need to depend on Asus to provide drivers.
> 
> .


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The Asus drivers are always out of date anyhow, better to get them from Microsoft or Intel, realtek etc.
> 
> Windows provides the latest drivers needed for this board on Windows 10. For instance Intel has the latest i217-V Gb Ethernet drivers for windows 10 out on their site, but he ones Microsoft provides for the i217-v are identical, except the device management interface is slightly different.
> 
> Microsoft USB 3 drivers are fine, and they support UASP I measured no performance difference between them and windows 7 on my external USB drives.
> 
> I have been running Windows 10 on my M6H (dual boot of 7/10) for a long while now at everything is supported and works well. I did have to go to Microsoft to get the latest Realtek (Realtek has windows 10 drivers on their website, but they are not the latest).
> 
> AI Suite for Windows 7 or 8.1 also works fine. And Microsoft will instal the Asus AMD00 driver.
> 
> So this board is fully supported under Windows 7. You don't need to depend on Asus to provide drivers.
> 
> .EDIT:
> 
> I meant to say fully supported under Windows 10, not 7.


Thank you very much! +R Anyway, I suspect ASUS will eventually publish the drivers on the website after the official release of Windows 10. I find it more convenient to just go to one place and get everything I need from there.

Moving forward, I'll take the opportunity to ask you a couple of questions about drivers and BIOSes if you don't mind, because I'm still a noob in these subjects.

So, currently I have Windows 8.1 Pro installed on my machine and I've never flashed the BIOS that came with the motherboard (I'm still on BIOS 1402). Never found a reason to do so, really...
Besides that, my drivers (chipset, MEI, RST, Ethernet and HD audio) are as recent as the latest releases on the ASUS website. For instance, the version of my RST AHCI driver is the 12.8.0.1016, which dates from October, 2013; the Realtek driver is the 6.0.1.7255, from June, 2014, taken from the ROG Front Base website. Never encountered any problems, and all seems to be functioning properly (although I don't do benchmarks), that's why I never bothered updating.

My questions are then: should I update any of these drivers? If so, which one(s)? Does the chipset INF need updating or I'm fine? And what about the BIOS? I'm planning to buy a Swiftech H240-X and OC my 4770K... Should I update directly to the latest BIOS (1603)? I must say I'm afraid of bricking the motherboard doing so.

Also (noobish question!), how can I find the correct drivers for my chipset on the Intel Download Center? I tried searching for 'Intel Z87 Chipset' on the website, but it came with no results. Tried also 'Intel Rapid Storage Technology', but got *this*... RAID drivers only, I think. Should I use the update utility?

Sorry for asking so many questions, but this stuff always bugs my mind.

EDIT: Forgot to say... Never installed any USB 3.0 drivers, because there are none on the motherboard website. I guess Windows Update took care of that for me, because everything seems to be working just fine. Should I update those too through Intel's website?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Thank you very much! +R Anyway, I suspect ASUS will eventually publish the drivers on the website after the official release of Windows 10. I find it more convenient to just go to one place and get everything I need from there.
> 
> Moving forward, I'll take the opportunity to ask you a couple of questions about drivers and BIOSes if you don't mind, because I'm still a noob in these subjects.
> 
> So, currently I have Windows 8.1 Pro installed on my machine and I've never flashed the BIOS that came with the motherboard (I'm still on BIOS 1402). Never found a reason to do so, really...
> Besides that, my drivers (chipset, MEI, RST, Ethernet and HD audio) are as recent as the latest releases on the ASUS website. For instance, the version of my RST AHCI driver is the 12.8.0.1016, which dates from October, 2013; the Realtek driver is the 6.0.1.7255, from June, 2014, taken from the ROG Front Base website. Never encountered any problems, and all seems to be functioning properly (although I don't do benchmarks), that's why I never bothered updating.
> 
> My questions are then: should I update any of these drivers? If so, which one(s)? Does the chipset INF need updating or I'm fine? And what about the BIOS? I'm planning to buy a Swiftech H240-X and OC my 4770K... Should I update directly to the latest BIOS (1603)? I must say I'm afraid of bricking the motherboard doing so.
> 
> Also (noobish question!), how can I find the correct drivers for my chipset on the Intel Download Center? I tried searching for 'Intel Z87 Chipset' on the website, but it came with no results. Tried also 'Intel Rapid Storage Technology', but got *this*... RAID drivers only, I think. Should I use the update utility?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions, but this stuff always bugs my mind.


If you are not having any issues I wouldn't update drivers unless you like to tinker









The driver that can make a difference in performance is the Intel RST drivers.

Chipset "drivers" are not actually drivers. They are .inf files that describe the hardware for enumeration by Windows. They won't make any difference in functionality. I prefer anything 1505 and later.

As for the BIOS, you can update and it is reversible, especially if you use the BIOS flashback method (on the flashback USB port on the motherboard). If you are going to update the BIOS, I would do so before overclocking since OC usually need readjustment after BIOS updates. Also, you can save BIOS settings, but they can only be applied to the same BIOS. Say you OC in 1402 and save the 1402 BIOS settings to a USB stick in the BIOS. They cannot be applied to newer BIOS, but if you have to revert back to 1402, you can restore the settings for it with the USB stick and the BIOS.

Anyhow if you are going to muck around, always best to make a backup and if updating BIOS, save the older BIOS and settings to a USB stick. If you get to that post here if you have any questions.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you are not having any issues I wouldn't update drivers unless you like to tinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver that can make a difference in performance is the Intel RST drivers.
> 
> Chipset "drivers" are not actually drivers. They are .inf files that describe the hardware for enumeration by Windows. They won't make any difference in functionality. I prefer anything 1505 and later.
> 
> As for the BIOS, you can update and it is reversible, especially if you use the BIOS flashback method (on the flashback USB port on the motherboard). If you are going to update the BIOS, I would do so before overclocking since OC usually need readjustment after BIOS updates. Also, you can save BIOS settings, but they can only be applied to the same BIOS. Say you OC in 1402 and save the 1402 BIOS settings to a USB stick in the BIOS. They cannot be applied to newer BIOS, but if you have to revert back to 1402, you can restore the settings for it with the USB stick and the BIOS.
> 
> Anyhow if you are going to muck around, always best to make a backup and if updating BIOS, save the older BIOS and settings to a USB stick. If you get to that post here if you have any questions.


Ok, ok, understood.







I'll make sure to post if I have any doubts after installing the cooler.

For now, do you suggest that I update the RST driver from the 12.8.0.1016 to the latest one (the 13.6.0.1002, I assume. Is this the right driver or is it only applicable to RAID configurations?) then? Or should I run some benchmarks first to see if the speeds of the drives are OK?

By the way, I've just noticed this... why isn't there a USB 3.0 driver for Win 8.1 on Intel's website?

Thank you once again!


----------



## GeneO

Windows supports usb 3 natively after Windows 7


----------



## GeneO

The Asus MH6 site now has Windows 10 drivers


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The Asus MH6 site now has Windows 10 drivers


Fantastic, thanks for updating. Good to see Asus is staying on the ball b


----------



## SteezyTN

Is anyone running water blocks on this mobo? I'm going all out on a caselabs, and I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

just the cpu, the rest isn't worth it or doesn't fit


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> just the cpu, the rest isn't worth it or doesn't fit


I should've clarified. Mainly for the actual mobo blocks. I'm already water cooling the CPU.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Hey, i'm hoping a ROG genius can help me out here. I'm working on oveclocking my 4790k on my Hero VII mobo with the 2702 version BIOS and i'm running right now on auto voltage which is make my temps insane so I wanna modify the manual voltage but leave the XMP profile on my DDR3 2400 ram alone as it seems to be working.

Hoewever, I cannot manually enter the voltage I want anywhere in the damn BIOS, no matter where I have looked. Here are some screenies of the 2702 version. What am I missing here?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Hey, i'm hoping a ROG genius can help me out here. I'm working on oveclocking my 4790k on my Hero VII mobo with the 2702 version BIOS and i'm running right now on auto voltage which is make my temps insane so I wanna modify the manual voltage but leave the XMP profile on my DDR3 2400 ram alone as it seems to be working.
> 
> Hoewever, I cannot manually enter the voltage I want anywhere in the damn BIOS, no matter where I have looked. Here are some screenies of the 2702 version. What am I missing here?


This is the VI (6) Herod owners club. We probably don't know much about the 7 because it's different. On the 6, it's at the bottom, so maybe scroll down more if you can


----------



## sgtbobafett

Hello guys,

I'm just wondering if you have the same problem as me. My BIOS is the newest (1603) and I'm using Windows 8.1 x64.
My keyboard and mouse are working well in both USB2/3 ports, but if I want to connect any mobile phones to the computer they're constantly disconnect/reconnect. The problem occurs under BIOS and live linux too. I also tried with several micro usb cables.
Did any of you faced this issue before?

My config:
Asus Maximus VI Hero C2 1603
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866
Corsair RM650
Asus Phoebus Solo
Gigabyte G1 970
Intel i5-4670k @4.2GHZ (problem persists w/o OC)

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

@sgtbobafett,

Also on 1603 (C1) but no issues here. And my phone charges on a usb 2.0 port. Just to check though, I have these setting in the bios under usb:
Legacy USB support: Enabled
Intel xHCI Mode: Smart Auto
EHCI Hand-off: Disabled

Do you experience issues with other usb devices on your hero?

Does your phone charges fine on other computers?


----------



## sgtbobafett

I just received a letter from the official Asus support and they said it's probably a mobo failure. The phones are connected to the other computers without any problem. My USB settings are the same in the BIOS. The problem occurs only with mobile phones. USB keyboard/mouse/headphone are okay.
They advised me to bring back the mobo to the reseller for a replacement.


----------



## fitzy-775

I am new to overclocking and I need some help. So far I have got my i7 4770k at 4.2Ghz at a cpu core volt at 1.175. I ran prime95 for an hour so far my max temp was at 69c and no errors yet. Can someone tell me if i have my settings right in the bios? Here are some pics of my bios.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I am new to overclocking and I need some help. So far I have got my i7 4770k at 4.2Ghz at a cpu core volt at 1.175. I ran prime95 for an hour so far my max temp was at 69c and no errors yet. Can someone tell me if i have my settings right in the bios? Here are some pics of my bios.


Follow my post step by step, dump prime95 and use ROG realbench
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49194-Help-overclocking-4790k-and-maximus-vi-hero


----------



## SteezyTN

I can reach 4.5Ghz at a whopping 1.310. That's too much for me personally, but I have a custom loop that can keep temps under 70c (85c spike in certain games, but rarely).

I honestly don't know much about overclocking, but all I do is change the frequency (cores to all 45), and change the voltage to 1.310. I don't mess with any of the bus' and such. So basically I just tweak with two settings.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I can reach 4.5Ghz at a whopping 1.310. That's too much for me personally, but I have a custom loop that can keep temps under 70c (85c spike in certain games, but rarely).
> 
> I honestly don't know much about overclocking, but all I do is change the frequency (cores to all 45), and change the voltage to 1.310. I don't mess with any of the bus' and such. So basically I just tweak with two settings.


The voltage and temp seems a bit high.
I can reach 4.7ghz on 1.25V, and my normal temp is under 30, under load is 70, can reach 85 with prime.


----------



## fitzy-775

I followed that guide you posted. I set my cpu at 4.2ghz and my cpu core volt at 1.25v and ran prime95 for 3mins and got temps of
98c, 97c, 96c, 87c. are my temps to high? should I lower my cpu core volt a little more? I dont think i want to push any OC any higher at this point.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I followed that guide you posted. I set my cpu at 4.2ghz and my cpu core volt at 1.25v and ran prime95 for 3mins and got temps of
> 98c, 97c, 96c, 87c. are my temps to high? should I lower my cpu core volt a little more? I dont think i want to push any OC any higher at this point.


Woah woah woah. Back it up a minute. Watercooling, H100I, stock cooler??? what are you using to cool it?

Also, don't run it on adaptive. must be manual. Adaptive will run it past whatever you set it to.


----------



## fitzy-775

im using corsair H75 cooler. I had it set to manual.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> im using corsair H75 cooler. I had it set to manual.


When I had an H100i, my temps would automatically hit 100c. You may just have to lower it down, or got custom cooling (which probably isn't an option for you).


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> The voltage and temp seems a bit high.
> I can reach 4.7ghz on 1.25V, and my normal temp is under 30, under load is 70, can reach 85 with prime.


I'm on a 4770k.

(Sorry for double posting).


----------



## fitzy-775

ok i dropped my cpu core volt down to 1.2v at 4.2Ghz and ran prime95 small FFT stress test for 5mins and no problem so far and got temps of 87c 87c 86c 78c. Should i see if i can get 4.3Ghz


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> ok i dropped my cpu core volt down to 1.2v at 4.2Ghz and ran prime95 small FFT stress test for 5mins and no problem so far and got temps of 87c 87c 86c 78c. Should i see if i can get 4.3Ghz


Go for it. I personally feel better with temps below 90c when running these types of softwares. May I ask what you typically do? Games or what? If just gaming, your best bet is to play the games. Prime95 may pass the "test" but it also may fail during games.


----------



## fitzy-775

Yea i mostly play games on this PC. ok ill try to get to 4.3ghz. What is the best option to stress test my cpu with prime95 and how long to leave it going for?


----------



## bluewr

Which version of Prime95 are you using?

And really, the best test, is to play the game you normally play for X amount of time.

Since most time, passing prime and other test, isn't the same as w hat you would use for gaming.


----------



## fitzy-775

I am using prime95 v28.5 build 2
I am at 4.3ghz with cpu core volt at 1.2v.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I am using prime95 v28.5 build 2
> I am at 4.3ghz with cpu core volt at 1.2v.


Basicly, if you only game, watch movie, you shouldn't need to get it prime stable.
If the voltage is..1.25V, and try 4.4~4.6ghz, and run IBT, or other for how long you usually game.
If it's fine, then you should be fine.


----------



## fitzy-775

I had my cpu at 4.3Ghz with core volt at 1.25volt but my temps where getting to around 95C in the prime95 blend test so i dropped it back to 4.2ghz and 1.2v and running the prime95 blend test.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I had my cpu at 4.3Ghz with core volt at 1.25volt but my temps where getting to around 95C in the prime95 blend test so i dropped it back to 4.2ghz and 1.2v and running the prime95 blend test.


Prime test isn't a good indacator of real world usage, as it will push CPU temp to temp that wouldn't be reached normally.


----------



## fitzy-775

Ok I just downloaded intel burn test and used that at 4.2ghz at vcore 1.2v and it passed. I have played some games as well to see if there where any crashes, but none so far.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> Ok I just downloaded intel burn test and used that at 4.2ghz at vcore 1.2v and it passed. I have played some games as well to see if there where any crashes, but none so far.


You can try 4.3 and 4.4.
Most 4770k should be able to reach 4.4~4.5ghz on 1.25v
I think most people can get 4.6 with either 1.25~1.3v, and tempt shouldn't be over 80c.

You can also try running cinebench, it shouldn't raise temp that much, but is a good indacator of CPU instatability.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> You can try 4.3 and 4.4.
> Most 4770k should be able to reach 4.4~4.5ghz on 1.25v
> I think most people can get 4.6 with either 1.25~1.3v, and tempt shouldn't be over 80c.
> 
> You can also try running cinebench, it shouldn't raise temp that much, but is a good indacator of CPU instatability.


Where are you finding these "stats". Every time I read a post or thread, people can't even reach 4.3/4.4, let alone 4.6. I need 1.31 to get to 4.5


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Where are you finding these "stats". Every time I read a post or thread, people can't even reach 4.3/4.4, let alone 4.6. I need 1.31 to get to 4.5


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=sharing#gid=0

AVERAGE OC 45.39 MEDIAN OC 45.00
AVERAGE VID 1.29 MEDIAN VID 1.28

Amount of overclock submissions: 181


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> AVERAGE OC 45.39 MEDIAN OC 45.00
> AVERAGE VID 1.29 MEDIAN VID 1.28
> 
> Amount of overclock submissions: 181


You said above that most people can get 4.4-4.5 using 1.25v. What you just posted on the averages was not 1.25. There's a huge difference from 1.25 and 1.29.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Where are you finding these "stats". Every time I read a post or thread, people can't even reach 4.3/4.4, let alone 4.6. I need 1.31 to get to 4.5


im on 4.8 at 1.29 and i can hit 5.0 at 1.39 on my i7-4790k


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> im on 4.8 at 1.29 and i can hit 5.0 at 1.39 on my i7-4790k


That's a 4790k. Those need less voltage and can easily reach 4.6+.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You said above that most people can get 4.4-4.5 using 1.25v. What you just posted on the averages was not 1.25. There's a huge difference from 1.25 and 1.29.


i dont think ppl are getting 4.4 - 4.5 @ 1.25 i think its higher than my old haswell i5 could hit 4.6 at 1.32


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> i dont think ppl are getting 4.4 - 4.5 @ 1.25 i think its higher than my old haswell i5 could hit 4.6 at 1.32


Exactly.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> The voltage and temp seems a bit high.
> I can reach 4.7ghz on 1.25V, and my normal temp is under 30, under load is 70, can reach 85 with prime.


really i would like to see that 4.7 @ 1.25 your facts about these temps are very wrong how much of a load is your 70c to your 85c prime test and what cooler do you use if your talking about the i7-4770k things are not adding up


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Exactly.


ive tired to look but i cant find an i7-4770k at 4.5 @ 1.25 maybe his got it wrong because ive found a few on youtube 4.3 at 1.35 and thats under water


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Exactly.


my mates haswell i5 was getting 4.6 at 1.31 and we were on this hero 6 mobo since then ive stepped up to this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gibLC8lwFAY


----------



## SteezyTN

Well he posted the link and said the average was around 1.29v. But before he posted that, he said that most people can reach it using 1.25 (which wasn't true according to the link and what he posted lol)


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well he posted the link and said the average was around 1.29v. But before he posted that, he said that most people can reach it using 1.25 (which wasn't true according to the link and what he posted lol)


i dont know about that link no website and i can edit it as well


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> i dont know about that link no website and i can edit it as well


Oh well. All I know is that I need 1.31v to stay at 4.5 stable. But I have the cooling for it.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> i dont know about that link no website


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Oh well. All I know is that I need 1.31v to stay at 4.5 stable. But I have the cooling for it.


1.31 is fine on a 100i my other i7-4790k 4.8 at 1.375 and its still fine on a h100i thats batch x5 my other one can hit 4.9 at the same volts thats batch l4


----------



## LandonAaron

I am preparing to do a fresh installation of Windows 10, due to various issues I have had since upgrading to it from Windows 7. I was downloading all the drivers I would need off of Asus's site and I notice that there is no longer a Probe Sense Driver available for download for any Windows version 7-10. If I remember correctly this driver is needed to prevent windows from throwing the "The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A..." error, and also to keep Device Manager from saying there is a problem with the AMDA00 device.

Has anyone done a fresh Windows Install lately? Is the Probe Sense/AMDA00 driver no longer needed? Is it covered by the chipset drivers now?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I am preparing to do a fresh installation of Windows 10, due to various issues I have had since upgrading to it from Windows 7. I was downloading all the drivers I would need off of Asus's site and I notice that there is no longer a Probe Sense Driver available for download for any Windows version 7-10. If I remember correctly this driver is needed to prevent windows from throwing the "The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A..." error, and also to keep Device Manager from saying there is a problem with the AMDA00 device.
> 
> Has anyone done a fresh Windows Install lately? Is the Probe Sense/AMDA00 driver no longer needed? Is it covered by the chipset drivers now?


I recently installed W8.1 again after too many issues with W10. This driver ASUS_AMDA00_ACPI_Win7Win8Win8_1 is still available (2014/01/06)
So I don't have the AMD00 problem.


Spoiler: proof


----------



## Wanderer1

Hello guys,

first of all my motherboard is the hero vi

i asked this question in the G3258 owners club thread, but might as well throw it here too. Take a few moment of your time to help me out if you can. Thank you very much

Ok i need some input regarding oc settings.

My CPU (Pentium G3258) is an easy overclocker, it does 4.5ghz at 1.16-1.17vcore. It does 4.8 at 1.325 and 4.9 at 1.39-1.4vcore. Those have been tested with 3 different motherboards and stress tested as well, they are stable.

Trying to get past the 4.9ghz barrier seems to be a problem. It looks like auto settings will no longer do the job, as opposed to 4.9 where i basically left everything on auto.

Can you guys give me some ideas as to which settings i could tweak with in order to get past 5ghz? I've tried setting the uncore (cache) to high and low levels, low levels such as 32 or 42 seem to be working better since i can get past OS but then it will freeze. High uncore seems useless as it wont even boot with 48 to 50 uncore.

I've also tried setting the VCCIN to 1.5 up to 2.0 but it made no difference. Changing the cache voltage also seems fruitless.

Any other options i could tweak with on an asus motherboard? It has a ton of options i just don't know which ones to be messing with. Im sure the CPU can go past 5ghz, at a reasonable voltage. Problem is that even if i set the voltage above 1.5 it still won't be stable with whatever i have tried. I need more options to tweak with.

Thank you.

PS:

*When i set voltage above 1.53 i get cpu overvoltage error. Does anyone know how i could disable this?*


----------



## highendpcgamer

Hello all,

I need to get some suggestions and help with this board.

I have owned the board for about 2 years new with no prior issues. All of a sudden yesterday windows started becoming sluggish and almost non responsive. I reset the PC thinking Windows 10 was just having some issues. Well during the boot I got just a blinking line and then it rebooted into the BIOS. At first went to my boot settings in the bios to see none of my RAID arrays present. I went to the Main Section for SATA and all 6 of my drive are not there. I have 3 Raid 0 arrays presently. I tried to reset the bios using the headed which was successful but still no drives present. I unplugged all but 2 of them trying all the ports and nothing. I plugged in a Blu-ray Drive and still nothing. I have verified power to all drives and swapped out all the SATA cables with no effect. If there is anything I am missing before I RMA the board let me know.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Phantomas 007

Maybe for some it's silly but because recently i have a lot of failures when write blu-rays, it's 100% the same the Intel PCH and the ASMedia 1061 SATA 3 controllers ? Maybe for SSDs and optical devices it's better to choose Intel PCH ?


----------



## Peanuts4

Can someone tell me in the BIOS what the difference between these two settings are exactly, when I search for PCI-E link speeds on google people generally just seem to interpret this as PCI-E express configuration like in the first option. What's the difference between the two and I am guessing they are no the same as PCI-E express does not have gen 3 available as an option.

Advanced > PCH Config > PCI Express config: Options are Auto, gen 1, gen 2.

and

System Agent Config > NB PCI-e config: PCIEX16 Link Speed: Options are Auto, Gen 1, Gen 2, Gen 3.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Can someone tell me in the BIOS what the difference between these two settings are exactly, when I search for PCI-E link speeds on google people generally just seem to interpret this as PCI-E express configuration like in the first option. What's the difference between the two and I am guessing they are no the same as PCI-E express does not have gen 3 available as an option.
> 
> Advanced > PCH Config > PCI Express config: Options are Auto, gen 1, gen 2.
> 
> and
> 
> System Agent Config > NB PCI-e config: PCIEX16 Link Speed: Options are Auto, Gen 1, Gen 2, Gen 3.


The Graphics PCI-E goes up to Gen3, the rest Gen 2.

The graphics PCI-E (northbound) are implemented in the processor, the others in the chipset:

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/56005-intel-core-i7-4770k-22nm-haswell/?page=7


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The Graphics PCI-E goes up to Gen3, the rest Gen 2.
> 
> The graphics PCI-E (northbound) are implemented in the processor, the others in the chipset:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/56005-intel-core-i7-4770k-22nm-haswell/?page=7


With the newest BIOS, the highest listed is Gen 2 PCI Express config. The gen 3 listing is under NB Link speed. Why would NB Graphics show gen 3?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> With the newest BIOS, the highest listed is Gen 2 PCI Express config. The gen 3 listing is under NB Link speed. Why would NB Graphics show gen 3?


Like I said, the processor supplies 16 Gen3 PCI-E lanes to the graphics card slots. The processor is called "Northbound".

The additional Z87 chipset, which the PCH is part of, supplies up to 8 Gen 2 PCI-E lanes for the other PCI-E slots on the board.

The second diagram in the link I provided shows this pretty clearly. There are really two separate PCI-E buses. One is for high speed graphics and one for peripherals, which don't really need the Gen 3 speeds (neither do most graphics cards either).

These are separate and the BIOS allows you to manually override the rate of each one separately, that is why there are two settings.

Don''t worry about it, leave them at their defaults

.


----------



## SmOgER

Just snatched MAXIMUS VI HERO Z87 for $59 + shipping on ebay auction, LOL!









Had to check it's description several times to make sure I'am not imagining things haha. According to seller it's in great condition and comes with all packaging.


----------



## Marc79

That's a steal, great board, I've had mine since its release basically around August 2013. When you get it check that everythings working properly, and update to the latest bios version. Updaing is a breeze on these boards with "Bios Flashback" feature.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> That's a steal, great board, I've had mine since its release basically around August 2013. When you get it check that everythings working properly, and update to the latest bios version. Updaing is a breeze on these boards with "Bios Flashback" feature.


Still rocking mine from launch Aug. 2013 as well, love it to death. It's been rock solid stable with my OC, and has done everything I need it to.


----------



## Dieselpwr3d

I was wondering if you guys might be able to help me out. During POST, my computer shows my CPU speed at 800mhz. I am running the Hero VI board with the latest bios, 1603, and almost all settings at default. Task manager reports the cpu speed at 800mhz as well, but CPU-Z shows it at 3.699 GHZ. What information do you guys need to help me figure out why my bios shows 800mhz instead of at least my default clock speed?

Btw, the temps are being reported as 80-84° F for the cpu and about 79-82°F for the motherboard. My cooler is a Corsair H105.


----------



## bigmike35

Right now I have a 4770k at 4.4ghz at 1.167V stable for months now, temps while gaming vary 50-63 pending ambient temp (live in Texas). I believe I was able to get a 4.5/4.6 clock but that required me to be around the 1.2-1.25V range, still in decent temps (NH-14D cooler in a Rosewill Black-hawk Ultra Tower). I believe I went back down to 4.4 due to the big voltage jump. I was wondering is it worth trying to squeeze out any more speed? I was able to put my Ram at 2400Mhz w/ Timings of 9-11-11-25-1. I have just been browsing forums and reading a lot more lately and just had me thinking really. From reading it seems like no real increase from 4.4-4.6 unless benchmarking. I just recently got a 980ti oc'd to 1476 Core and 1952 Mem speeds.

Specs/Tweaks:
4770k @ 4.4Ghz 1.167V 9 (Idles 25 C Load 50-63C)
Max Hero VI
HX750 Corshair
Samsung Pro/Evo 256/500 SSDS
Blackhawk Ultra Tower
Adaptive Mode set at 1.167V with +.005 Offset (1.172V)
System Agent: 1.008 w/ .175 Offset
Input Voltage 1.85V
Speed Step On, Rest settings Auto for power savings (Have SSD Performance set on but set minimum CPU to 20% to get power savings) Down-clocks Speed and Voltage
Ram 1.65V 2400mhz @ 9/11/11/25/1
All other settings are pretty much Auto for voltages
Some other settings are diabled I.E Spread Spec, Power savings, Virt,
For SVID Support/Control, I have disabled but from reading I should enable this
Also, what about LLC? Thats on Auto and CPU Power Phase is (Auto?) I read change to Optimized.

Anyways, TLDR, should I try to push this any further or just be happy with what I have. many game and some video endcoding, but I would say getting the extra would be just because not really needing.


----------



## Diversion

My Hero VI still running strong after almost 2 years.. 4790K @ 4.8ghz stable.. I can do 4.9ghz but it runs a bit hotter than i'd like.. Seems like Z97 doesn't really bring anything advantageous over the Z87?


----------



## GeneO

m.2, updated supreme FX.

If you are thinking about getting a MH7, it is moot, you can't find them anywhere.

Same withMH6I, still going strong.

I think you can hack UEFI to support m.2 on the MH6 and use a PCI-E add-on if you really need it.


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselpwr3d*
> 
> I was wondering if you guys might be able to help me out. During POST, my computer shows my CPU speed at 800mhz. I am running the Hero VI board with the latest bios, 1603, and almost all settings at default. Task manager reports the cpu speed at 800mhz as well, but CPU-Z shows it at 3.699 GHZ. What information do you guys need to help me figure out why my bios shows 800mhz instead of at least my default clock speed?
> 
> Btw, the temps are being reported as 80-84° F for the cpu and about 79-82°F for the motherboard. My cooler is a Corsair H105.


Disable EIST in bios, however you should lock your CPU voltage somewhere between 1.000v - 1.100v (otherwise you get too high voltage on auto, like 1.100v-1.200v). I run my system on XMP, runs most of the time @ 3.8ghz and 1.025v.


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> m.2, updated supreme FX.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting a MH7, it is moot, you can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Same withMH6I, still going strong.
> 
> I think you can hack UEFI to support m.2 on the MH6 and use a PCI-E add-on if you really need it.


Do you have an idea how to do this or where I can find a hacked bios for the VI hero? I have a Samsung 950 pro that I got for a gift and would like to use it ( boot from it even) and not have to upgrade the rest of my system.


----------



## GeneO

You still should be able to use an m.2, just not boot from it without BIOS support:

http://www.win-raid.com/t871f16-Guide-How-to-get-full-NVMe-support-for-Intel-Chipset-systems-from-Series-up.html


----------



## Roxxas049

Just an FYI for the VI hero users out there. With GeneO's link and following a few easy directions you can indeed BOOT from a Samsung 950 pro with Windows 10 (didn't try any other OS)

I'm running my 950 pro with the Addonics pcie x 4 adapter at full speed

Thanks


----------



## karupt

I posted this in the audio section but I'll give it a shot here.

Is it possible to plug in a headset and speakers in to the rear IO port?
The headset and speakers have a total of 2 green line ins and 1 mic in. How would I be able to manage the 2 green line ins with only 1 green port? Can I have a speaker set and headset from the same set of rear io? The maximus vi hero audio suite is pretty big, but I havent been able to find anything to solve my problem.


----------



## Marc79

I don't think you can use both (headset/speakers) in the rear IO port. I have creative sound blaster installed which allows me to have both speakers and headset plugged in at the same time, maybe think about getting a sound card.


----------



## GeneO

Has anybody ever had any luck overclocking this board with CPU strap?

I set the strap to 125 and change my multipliers, memory speed so they are slightly under what I normally clock, and the DMI target is at 100 MHz as it should be.

No matter what I have tried, the board won't post - it just sits there with the fans spinning until I hard reset it. Then when boot back up, F1 to get into BIOS, if I restore my saved settings, it does the same thing when I reboot. I have to first do a F5 load optimized defaults, reboot, then load my saved settings and reboot. So changing strap must be change some hidden settings/data that a restore defaults clears.

Anyhow, has anyone successfully done this with this board?


----------



## Strider49

Is it possible to set the fan duty cycle lower than 40% on the CPU_FAN PWM header? I have the EK Predator 360 and would like to take advantage of the 25% minimum PWM duty cycle of the Vardar ER fans.


----------



## GeneO

Using fanexpert? Yes. You have to edit a file.


----------



## Strider49

Where can I find a tutorial? Thank you.


----------



## GeneO

Here,

First, calibrate your fans with fanexpert. This will run your fans at various speeds and will determine the minimum speeds your fans can run at. Then you can look at each fan in fanexpert and see what is the minimum speed (or smallest % full speed) it can run at. You will want some margin above this.

The calibration will create an xml file called FanCalibrationData.xml. Where this is located depends on the fanexpert version so search for it. For my version it is in: C:\ProgramData\Asus\Dip\FanXpert

You want to edit this file. You will probably need change the security options on the file so you can edit and save it. Make a copy first for backup.

You will find entries for the CPU fan (fan key 0) through fan key 3 in the file. Under each of these you will see xml that looks like:

Code:



Code:


<maxdutytokeepstill>40</maxdutytokeepstill>
<mindutytokeepruning>0</mindutytokeepruning>
<rpmofmaxdutytokeepstill>491</rpmofmaxdutytokeepstill>

You will want to change maxdutytokeepstill (and maybe rpmofmaxdutytokeepstill though I don't think it is necessary). For instance I set maxdutytokeepstill to 40% for the fan 3 above so I can lower the fan to 40% of the maximum rpm. Be careful not to set it to low and use the fanexpert display profile of the fan as a guide.

Save the file, then you need to restart the asusFanControlService so it will read the edited file. You can do this by running services.msc, find that service, and restart it, or you can just reboot the computer.

If you ever reinstall the Asus software, you will need to go through this again, so it is a good idea to make a copy of the file.

.


----------



## Strider49

Thank you once again! Your post is really helpful. I have a doubt though: suppose I have different fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers, which is the case. I'll have to take into account the minimum rated speed of the fans in the OPT header, right (which I actually don't know, because these are 1200rpm Phanteks PH-F140SP voltage controlled by the PWM hub of the Enthoo Primo)?

By the way, I'm using AI Suite 3 V1.00.56, whis is the most recent version available for download on our board's support site, but dates back to May 2014. Where can I find the latest version?


----------



## GeneO

I am on Windows 10 and am using one for the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Thank you once again! Your post is really helpful. I have a doubt though: suppose I have different fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers, which is the case. I'll have to take into account the minimum rated speed of the fans in the OPT header, right (which I actually don't know, because these are 1200rpm Phanteks PH-F140SP voltage controlled by the PWM hub of the Enthoo Primo)?
> 
> By the way, I'm using AI Suite 3 V1.00.56, whis is the most recent version available for download on our board's support site, but dates back to May 2014. Where can I find the latest version?


Yes, you should know the minimum and go by it. You could switch the fans between cpu-opt and cpu and run the calibration again to find out about the other fan. It will use the rpm of the reporting (CPU) fan I believe.

I am on windows 10 and using one of the version 10130 from (Dual Intelligent Processor 5 1.03.00) either the M7 or M8 series motherboards - I forget which. It was the only Windows 10 version available at the time. Everything works fine except the 5-way optimization doesn't work of course. But the fanxpert, TPU, Digi+ power, EPU, information and monitoring modules all work with zero issues.


----------



## GeneO

In fact I think what I would do is swap the cpu and cpu-opt fan connections, calibrate and find out which fan can go to the lowest rpm duty cycle without stopping, and put that fan on cpu-opt (and recalibrate if necessary). That way you should never go too low.


----------



## Strider49

Good idea. I'll try that after installing the cooler this weekend. I'll also ask Phanteks about how low in duty cycle the fans can go. Is there a problem in connecting the fans and pump hub of the cooler to the OPT header? Its manual says that one should use the CPU fan header, because that's the one which offers best PWM regulation on the majority of motherboards. Or, for all purposes , CPU_FAN and OPT are the same?

From my search, I think you are using the version from the VIII series boards. Good to know that all is working fine for you. I think I'm gonna keep my version then, until I upgrade to Windows 10 (still on 8.1), I really see no reason to update. How are the Windows 10 drivers by the way? Everything working as it should? While I was searching the ASUS website, I found *this article of ready for Windows 10 motherboards*. Our board is under the 'Motherboards that offer Windows 10 driver for OS upgrade and compatible installation' category. What does this mean exactly? Just that the drivers are not WHQL, or that they may not work properly when clean installing, if that makes any sense?

Sorry for the noob questions, and thank you for your patience.


----------



## boydsc331

well let me throw another noob question in there also. I have the hero VII with Enthoo Pro case with that 4 port fan hub thing. I have a 3 fan radiator and an EK DDC3.2 pwm pump. I have the 3 rad fans hooked to the hub , now which plug on the motherboard should the fans goto ? CPU fan ? Or CPU fan opt ? And which plug on the motherboard should the pump plug goto ? Or does it matter ? Or do I have the whole setup completely wrong ? This was my first watercooled install too. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## karupt

Anyone figures out how to get rid of the branded ROG realtek audio manager and get the more useful realtek one instead?


----------



## challenbeen

Hello. I buy this motherboard, and on i7 4770k and HyperX Fury 2x8 1866 mhz is working yust fine.
I give the VI HERO to my frend and he cannot start up the G3258 on random RAM, and its say code "00". he think its to bios and he is flash bios whitout flashing program to USB. I dont have any more 4770k to test again, just G3258...

Now i cannot find him on asus pages.... please help me


----------



## challenbeen

This is some photos


----------



## Marc79

To run G3258 or 4790k for example you need the latest bios installed in the motherboard. Grab a USB Stick drive and head over to Asus.com website and find the page with Maximus VI Hero board and download the latest bios to the USB Drive. Now use the "Flashback" feature on the back of the motherbaord to update to the latest bios.

Maximus VI Hero download page, pick your OS and then head to "BIOS" grab the top one *1603*
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

and here's how to update bios via "Flashback", one of the best fetures a motherboad can have, I really like that feature. Every motherboard should have this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## senna89

Anyone can tell me how do a CLEAR CMOS whit this mobo ?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Anyone can tell me how do a CLEAR CMOS whit this mobo ?


CLEAR CMOS HERO VI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pony-tail

I have one of these boards .
Mine will boot and run with a stick of ram in either slot 3 or 4 or both , bot refuses to post with ram on either slot 1 or 2 I have tried Corsair 1600 ( value ram ) GSkill 1866 Sniper , Crucial 1600 , and Kingston 1600 .
All with the same result as soon as a stick goes in 1 or 2 comes up with a 55 code ( no ram I believe )
CPU is 4670k cooler is stock cooler ( had a hyper 212 on it and some Googling suggested that it may be the issue - it was not )
Tried mem ok ( no change ) Tried clear CMOS(no change) removed battery (no change )
It has shipping bios .
Looking at upgrading bios next .
Video card ( gtx 760 ) has been removed and booting with onboard via hdmi .
Would try another CPU but only have a 4790 that I can use and bios is not as yet updated .
If you need further info , let me know what you need .


----------



## GeneO

I know this may sound dumb, but the BIOS lets you disable RAM slots (presumably to reduce reflections). However, if you have a slot disable in the BIUOS and it has a stick in it, it won't boot and with this kind of error. Check the BIOS t make sure all slots are enabled,

Other than that it is probably a MB issue. I know the sniper you tried works fine (I have 32 GB of it). I doubt upgrading the BIO will do anything, but hey I hope it works!


----------



## pony-tail

Machine was ok before having been stored for a bit over a year .
Cpu works fine on another mobo .
Ram works fine on another mobo ( all bar 2 sticks were working fine on other machines )
I will try a different cpu tomorrow but I doubt it will make a difference .
Was going to give it to my grandson for steam .
Looks like I try around on eBay for another board .
I stored it when I got a maximus impact and a 4690k to replace it ( was working ok then ) , it has not been used since .
I guess use it or lose it !


----------



## pdasterly

having trouble with board, when i make changes to system the bios always loses settings?
battery?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> having trouble with board, when i make changes to system the bios always loses settings?
> battery?


More than likely. At least take it out and put it back in - it may be contact. Before you do, save your settings to a USB stick so you can restore them.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I have been rocking this board since it came out. I just moved my PC into an EVGA DG-87 case and when I was removing the USB 3 cable a couple pins came off with it! Oh well. I don't know why I never joined the owners club. I guess I was spending all my time in the GTX Titan forum


----------



## randomquestions

Probably a silly question, really just thought this would be the best place to ask. Is the Maximus Hero VI board compatible with an I7-6800K?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomquestions*
> 
> Probably a silly question, really just thought this would be the best place to ask. Is the Maximus Hero VI board compatible with an I7-6800K?


6800k = Socket 2011-3
MVI Hero = Socket 1150

So no, it's not compatible.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomquestions*
> 
> Probably a silly question, really just thought this would be the best place to ask. Is the Maximus Hero VI board compatible with an I7-6800K?


you want 4790k


----------



## pdasterly

needed new battery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> More than likely. At least take it out and put it back in - it may be contact. Before you do, save your settings to a USB stick so you can restore them.


----------



## pdasterly

which version of AI Suite will work with windows 10 x64?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> which version of AI Suite will work with windows 10 x64?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> which version of AI Suite will work with windows 10 x64?


Almost any. I am running AI suite 3 on mine and it works with the Hero VI. I believe I goyt it fronmm the hero z170 download page on Asu support site.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Almost any. I am running AI suite 3 on mine and it works with the Hero VI. I believe I goyt it fronmm the hero z170 download page on Asu support site.


ended up using ai suite from 8.1 x64 in compatibility mode for windows 8


----------



## MrTurner1992

Hello everyone, I recently did a fresh install of Windows 10 due to having some issues I was not able to remedy through research. I am now experiencing an issue with the Intel(R) Management Engine Interface as it causes my boot times to be extremely slow. In device manager I receive the error code,

"This device cannot start. (Code 10)

STATUS_DEVICE_POWER_FAILURE

I have uninstalled the driver and software numerous times while using the drivers provided by the Asus support website which has not helped me clear up the issue. If anyone has had this issue or has any ideas on how to fix it I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## misha1037

How do I reset the BIOS from 1603 to 0224 2013/06/03?


----------



## GeneO

Get the BIOS form the Asus site:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Put it on a USB stick and rename it M6H.CAP

shut down your computer, put the USB stick in the USB flashback port. Press the flashback button until it starts to blink then wait for it to finish (quit blinking).

It is in the manual.

One thing to note though, if you have updated the Intel Management engine in the BIOS (you probably did with 1603), it will still remain at the same version. I don't know how that will play with older BIOS. Also, if you have a 4790 you really should have, maybe need, 1603.

I wouldn't recommend this.


----------



## misha1037

Thank you.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Was changing overclock voltage and frequency and computer didn't like it. Didn't boot and got A2 error. Tried a couple of things, until I removed GPU and booted through onboard HDMI and it worked, but still Q code A2. Plugged GPU back in and no boot... Did I somehow kill my GPU?


----------



## Its L0G4N

Booted with GPU and onboard HDMI and getting A0 code. Maybe i'm ok. Will report back if it's not working.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Booted with GPU and onboard HDMI and getting A0 code. Maybe i'm ok. Will report back if it's not working.


Onboard works fine. 295x2 via MiniDisplayPort no.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Was changing overclock voltage and frequency and computer didn't like it. Didn't boot and got A2 error. Tried a couple of things, until I removed GPU and booted through onboard HDMI and it worked, but still Q code A2. Plugged GPU back in and no boot... Did I somehow kill my GPU?

Booted with GPU and onboard HDMI and getting A0 code. Maybe i'm ok. Will report back if it's not working.

cannot get computer to even recognize monitors connected to GPU. All was working fine until I lowered voltage by .050 on my CPU.

BIOS has been reset to default settings now, but still no response from GPU.


----------



## GeneO

Did you use the jumper to clear the bios?


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Did you use the jumper to clear the bios?


Yes.

Mobo powers GPU even with all 16 total pins unplugged (was testing) but mobo doesn't detect anything in PCIE


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Mobo powers GPU even with all 16 total pins unplugged (was testing) but mobo doesn't detect anything in PCIE


Well that should have clered the CMOS of any video card settings.

Only thing I can think to check is the BIOS settings that selects onboard or PCI-E video - but that must be the way you selected them in the first place.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well that should have clered the CMOS of any video card settings.
> 
> Only thing I can think to check is the BIOS settings that selects onboard or PCI-E video - but that must be the way you selected them in the first place.


Yeah, whenever I boot after the clearing, I select PCIE to be main video source. When I reboot into the bios it auto switches back to iGPU. I never got signal to the PCIE monitor.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Yeah, whenever I boot after the clearing, I select PCIE to be main video source. When I reboot into the bios it auto switches back to iGPU. I never got signal to the PCIE monitor.


One thing you could try is putting the card in the other graphics card slot.

I also assume you completely removed power (unplugged it) since you did the CMOS reset.


----------



## Its L0G4N

I had tried this yesterday and it didn't work...

Moved GPU to my second PCIE lane First lane is x16, second in x8 and changed to PCIE from iGPU and it works now. I'm going to keep messing around and see if the first lane is dead or what, but I am really glad it's not the GPU.

UPDATE: first lane is dead D:


----------



## GeneO

Well you don't get much if any benefit from that extra 8 PCI-E 3.0 lanes anyhow, at least I find no difference in framerate with 1080p gaming; just 8 lanes have sufficient bandwidth.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well you don't get much if any benefit from that extra 8 PCI-E 3.0 lanes anyhow, at least I find no difference in framerate with 1080p gaming; just 8 lanes have sufficient bandwidth.


Welp, my card went on a killing spree and killed my second lane...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Welp, my card went on a killing spree and killed my second lane...


Ugh. Sorry to hear that. It could have been the on-chip pcie controller going. You didn't bclk oc did you?


----------



## Its L0G4N

No, and the BIOS was all stock.


----------



## clubfoot

I'm thinking power supply or update the UEFI to the latest version, considering you were pushing the system just before it would only boot from onboard gpu.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I cant find the latest version of Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver. ASUS has the version 23/7/15







.


----------



## karupt

How does USB Charger+ work? I have an android and it charges as fast as it usually does from a usb. Isn't this supposed to be faster, or am I missing something?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> How does USB Charger+ work? I have an android and it charges as fast as it usually does from a usb. Isn't this supposed to be faster, or am I missing something?


It doesn't work. If you need a higher Amp USB charger purchase a wall adaptor that supports 2+ AMP.


----------



## ChrisPh

Hello people, i wanted some advice for this mobo, i wanna get rid of those corsair ram sticks and also go 16gb,my question is i found some ram sticks from g.skill to buy, but those aren't in the manual of ram supported ones.(thats mostly because its just outdated correct?) I want to get " G.Skill RipjawsX 16GB DDR3-2133MHz (F3-2133C10D-16GXM) " Will they work on my mobo ? Anyone can share their thoughts or experience on this? (doesnt have to be this exact model, just one that i can find in my country)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> Hello people, i wanted some advice for this mobo, i wanna get rid of those corsair ram sticks and also go 16gb,my question is i found some ram sticks from g.skill to buy, but those aren't in the manual of ram supported ones.(thats mostly because its just outdated correct?) I want to get " G.Skill RipjawsX 16GB DDR3-2133MHz (F3-2133C10D-16GXM) " Will they work on my mobo ? Anyone can share their thoughts or experience on this? (doesnt have to be this exact model, just one that i can find in my country)


According to G.Skill (QVL) it works with this board.

I also have memory that isn't on the compatible list by Asus. But it runs just fine in xmp.


----------



## ChrisPh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> According to G.Skill (QVL) it works with this board.
> 
> I also have memory that isn't on the compatible list by Asus. But it runs just fine in xmp.


wow that helped a lot, didnt know g.skill had a list of supported mobos, thanks a lot man appreciate it.


----------



## DSD27

Hey guys.
I have disabled SVID Control, and since I've done that, everytime I start the computer after a power down, it starts for 1 second then shuts off and starts again. It does that once.
I can reboot normaly and shut it down/on normally, the problem is only when I switch off the PSU.
What can be causing this? Should I clear Cmos and try disabling Svid Control again? Bios says Svid Control disabled but I can still see SVID value in monitoring software.


----------



## SortOfGrim

DSD27 said:


> Hey guys.
> I have disabled SVID Control, and since I've done that, everytime I start the computer after a power down, it starts for 1 second then shuts off and starts again. It does that once.
> I can reboot normaly and shut it down/on normally, the problem is only when I switch off the PSU.
> What can be causing this? Should I clear Cmos and try disabling Svid Control again? Bios says Svid Control disabled but I can still see SVID value in monitoring software.


I had that once too and it turned out it was some software issue. I removed the latest installed and the pc shut down normally again. 
Don't ask me what program though as it was a looong time ago.


----------



## DSD27

SortOfGrim said:


> I had that once too and it turned out it was some software issue. I removed the latest installed and the pc shut down normally again.
> Don't ask me what program though as it was a looong time ago.


Hm...thanks. I have no idea what can it be.

btw this seems to be a good thread to ask, that ROG badge that came with the board for us to stick on teh case or wherever, if we revome it after years, will it stick again or be ruined?


----------



## Guacalaquerico

Hello! Just got this board and it's paired with an i5 4570 and GTX 1080. I've been trying to squeeze more performance out of the CPU since I have a 212 Evo that can handle the heat. I found this https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html and this https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/1590077-asus-z87-enhanced-turbo-non-k-cpus.html.

Basically, I want to downgrade the microcode to 07 or any version that lets me use the turbo boost multiplier bug, basically letting me overclock the CPU or at least force the 1-core ratio to all 4 cores. I've tried BCLK OC but I don't want to damage other components with high BCLK, a friend fried his USB ports by doing this. 

Any tips? Should I just follow those guides? It seems that you need a special DOS-USB thing to flash modded BIOS in Z97, I don't know if the same applies to this one and I don't want to kill my board, I just want to get more Mhz out of the i5 since I can't find a 4770k-4790k in my town. Thanks


----------



## SmOgER

Guacalaquerico said:


> Hello! Just got this board and it's paired with an i5 4570 and GTX 1080. I've been trying to squeeze more performance out of the CPU since I have a 212 Evo that can handle the heat. I found this https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html and this https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/1590077-asus-z87-enhanced-turbo-non-k-cpus.html.
> 
> Basically, I want to downgrade the microcode to 07 or any version that lets me use the turbo boost multiplier bug, basically letting me overclock the CPU or at least force the 1-core ratio to all 4 cores. I've tried BCLK OC but I don't want to damage other components with high BCLK, a friend fried his USB ports by doing this.
> 
> Any tips? Should I just follow those guides? It seems that you need a special DOS-USB thing to flash modded BIOS in Z97, I don't know if the same applies to this one and I don't want to kill my board, I just want to get more Mhz out of the i5 since I can't find a 4770k-4790k in my town. Thanks


Dunno, but stock this CPU will really struggle with MT and modern games. You would want something close to twice the performance it offers when fully loaded to pair it with GTX1080 (overclocked 4770K). I would just scratch it (sell) and buy another CPU, otherwise it's a waste of GPU power.


----------



## pdasterly

anyone delid cpu? on this board


----------



## pdasterly

4790k still kicking, delided cpu, added 10gb rog AREION and radeon vii

maximus vi hero
4790k
4x4gb ddr3 patriot viper 2400
1300 g2 evga
radeon vii
ekwb supremacy evo
ekwb m6g north and south bridge cooler
ekwb monarchy x4
rog fan controller
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator	
corsair static pressure fans
ocz trion 150 x4, raid 0


----------



## neurotix

DSD27 said:


> Hey guys.
> I have disabled SVID Control, and since I've done that, everytime I start the computer after a power down, it starts for 1 second then shuts off and starts again. It does that once.
> I can reboot normaly and shut it down/on normally, the problem is only when I switch off the PSU.
> What can be causing this? Should I clear Cmos and try disabling Svid Control again? Bios says Svid Control disabled but I can still see SVID value in monitoring software.



Mine has always done this regardless of bios version, microcode, etc. I have had my board for 5 years. Basically if I change anything from stock, that is, if I overclock, it always does this but only on a cold boot after the PSU has been discharged (switched off).

If it's not doing it after the system has been on, or shut down, but the power supply has been left on, then I'm not sure what the problem is. Sure, it takes a little longer to turn on fully, but who cares?

Try setting everything back to stock and see if it does it, then change one thing at a time until you find the culprit (if it really isn't SVID). Otherwise, try your overclock while leaving it on.

I thought this was related to the Digi+ VRM and certain power delivery settings but maybe I'm wrong.


----------

